# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja po klinikama >  POTPOMOGNUTA NA VUKU VRHOVCU

## rvukovi2

Drage forumašice, s obzirom da se ova tema raširila na već preko 50 str. već je krajnji rok da otvorimo novu.
Prethodnu sam zaključala, a vi, ako na prethodnih 50tak i nešto stranica ima nešto značajno i vrijedno što se ne treba obrisati sažmite i pošaljite nekoj od nas tri moderatorice na pp pa ćemo uvrstiti u ovaj prvi post.

I molim vas da kad pišete vodite računa o pravilima koja su istaknuta
 ovdje.

Molim da ne chatate, vjerujem da ste sve dovoljno razumne, zrele i obzirne prema svim korisnicima podforuma koji na ovoj temi traže prije svega korisne podatke.

evo i nekoliko linkova kako teme ne bi ponavljali:

ANDROLOG NA VV

 CIJENA POSTUPKA NA VV


SRETNO!  :Love:  




vaš MRM tim



Važnije informacije i zaključci: 

*Telefoni: 
androlog 2353 904 
ginekologija 2353 907 
zvati od 14-15 sati 

Djelatnici: 
dr. med. DRAŽEN LUČINGER 
dr. med.MIRO ŠIMUN ALEBIĆ 

dipl. ing. bilogije LANA KRILE, mr.sc 
dipl. ing. bilogije ROMINA RAKOŠ JUSTAMENT, mr.sc 
med. lab. ing. SLAVICA OREŠKOVIĆ 
lab. teh. JOSIP BARIŠIĆ 
lab. teh. DAVORKA BLAŠKOVIĆ* 

Dobro je znati: 
** Spermiogram se čeka između 20 i 40 dana 
* Spermiogram iz druge klinike ne priznaju 
* Za spermiogram se ne treba naručiti 
* Pregled kod androloga čeka se 1 – 2 mjeseca 
* Rezultati se čekaju od 3 – 5 tjedana 
* Za pregled kod ginekologa se trebate naručiti 
* Ako idete prvi puta ili nosite nalaze najbolje je doći poslije 11 sati 
* Za dan pregleda izdvojite nekoliko sati jer se dugo čeka 
* Folikulometrija u postupku od 07:00 – 08:30 Ne morate se javljati sestri. 
* Štoperica – Choragon se prima na VV – 3 kat u 23:00 (ponesite neki osobni dokument jer vas stražar neće pustiti) 
* Prije punkcije u stimuliranom postupku dobijete injekciju tramala + injekciju apaurina 
* Prije punkcije u prirodnom postupku ništa ne dobivate 
* Na dan punkcije ponesite papuče, čarape, spavačicu i ogrtač 
* Postoji mogućnost zamrzavanja embrija nakon stimuliranog postupka 
* Nedjeljom i praznikom se ne rade punkcije niti transferi*

----------


## nokia

evo okrenuli smo 'novu stranicu', pa svim curamo puno srece i puno novih trudnica u ovoj godini na VV zelim.  :Love:  
pitanje: stimulirani IVF, pocinjem sa suprefactom od 1dc, a hiramicin i vaginalete tetraboraksa? isto 1dc ili 3dc?...malo mi se sve pomjesalo  :Smile:

----------


## amyx

Ovisi kaj ti je dr rekao ili će ti reći. Ja sam sa vaginaletama počela 3 dc a sa sprejanjem 21 dc. Neke cure sa svim počinju 1 dc. Najbolje pitaj dr

----------


## Dodirko

Počni sa vaginaletama 1DC da ih uspiješ potrošiti sve i da na punkciji ništa ne curi (one užasno cure). Osim ako ti naravno dr izričito drugačije ne kaže.

----------


## sretna35

*nokia*  sprejanje i vaginalete i antibiotici od 1. dc, a s pikicama v džepu 3. dc gore k njemu na pregled (da se ne zaboravi)  :Kiss:

----------


## Nina Z

cure molim savjet... ja od punkcije i od et-a imam svakojutarnje grčeve i to poprilično jake... kad me uhvati popijem pola Lupoceta, nadam se da je to ok i da to ne šteti mojim embrijima sad kad se trebaju smjestiti... Dr. L. je čak rekao da si poijem Normabel ali on mi baš ne djeluje. Lupocet mi u roku 20ak minuta smiri grčeve... ne razumijem čemu ti grčevi i zašto samo u jutarnjim satima?! ima li tko slična iskustva... hvala!

----------


## jelenkić

nokia, ja sam ga pitala kako šta da koristim i rekao je da od 1.dc počnem sa Suprefactom, a od 3 dc sa hiramicinom i vaginaletama, i 3dc doći sa 5 kutija Gonala kod njega.

----------


## Dodirko

Nina Z  Ja ne bi ništa pila. Mislim da gotovo sve žene u stimulaciji nakon ET-a imaju grčeve. Pitaj sestre kada dođeš na injekciju.

----------


## bony

haj svima i naravno puno sreće i usijeha svama u postupku!
sad sam stigla iz zg-a i punkcija mi je u utorak  :Grin:  
dobila sam charagon ampule i inekcije koje su me  :shock: ,zar će me piknut u guz..sa onom velikom iglom koju mi je dala,joj pa ogromna je??
dobila sam dvije ampule i 2otopine što znači 10000 štoperice,jel to to?
i da ja sam vaginalete počela 3dc,znači stavljam ih do nedjelje?
nemojte se čudit što to sve neznam sva sam smotana danas,očekivala sam još koji uzv pred punkciju pa sam  :?  zbunjola malo

----------


## rozalija

Cure imam jedno pitanje za Vas. Mojoj prijateljici je danas bio ET, vraćena dva embrija. Interesira je da li mora poslije transfera još da pije ceporex, jer joj niko ništa nije detaljno rekao.
Plizzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz pomagajte, da joj mogu javiti, cure koje ste imale transfere na VV, vi to najbolje možete reći.

----------


## Natalina

*bony* i ja sam na punkciji u utorak i sestre su mi rekle da je ovo danas bio zadnji uzv   :Love:

----------


## Bebel

> Cure imam jedno pitanje za Vas. Mojoj prijateljici je danas bio ET, vraćena dva embrija. Interesira je da li mora poslije transfera još da pije ceporex, jer joj niko ništa nije detaljno rekao.
> Plizzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz pomagajte, da joj mogu javiti, cure koje ste imale transfere na VV, vi to najbolje možete reći.


Draga,
ja sam pila ceporex (cefalin) do kraja (jedna kutija) bez obzira na ET.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za njezin dobitni postupak
 :Love:

----------


## rozalija

> rozalija prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Cure imam jedno pitanje za Vas. Mojoj prijateljici je danas bio ET, vraćena dva embrija. Interesira je da li mora poslije transfera još da pije ceporex, jer joj niko ništa nije detaljno rekao.
> Plizzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz pomagajte, da joj mogu javiti, cure koje ste imale transfere na VV, vi to najbolje možete reći.
> 
> 
> Draga,
> ja sam pila ceporex (cefalin) do kraja (jedna kutija) bez obzira na ET.
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za njezin dobitni postupak


Hvala draga moja , javim joj odmah.
Kako si ti, koji su planovi trenutno.
 :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## Bebel

> Hvala draga moja , javim joj odmah.
> Kako si ti, koji su planovi trenutno.


Možda ubacim FET ovaj mjesec, a možda ipak dogovorim klomifene za idući mjesec. Idem gore 8dc pa ćemo vidjeti. 
Ubija me putovanje i posao, ali me veseli svaki sunčani dan  :Grin:  

Obzirom da smo otvorili nove stranice, nadam se da ću ovih dana naći vremena da svim curama koje se spremaju na IVF opišem moja iskustva, tako da to imamo na jednom mjestu (naravno da me druge cure dopune). Nadam se da će one imati više sreće od mene.
 :Love:  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tvoj MB ili što već se planira dogoditi prije njega   :Kiss:

----------


## bony

> haj svima i naravno puno sreće i usijeha svama u postupku!


usijeha=uspjeha    svama=svima    :Embarassed:

----------


## nokia

> haj svima i naravno puno sreće i usijeha svama u postupku!
> sad sam stigla iz zg-a i punkcija mi je u utorak  
> dobila sam charagon ampule i inekcije koje su me  :shock: ,zar će me piknut u guz..sa onom velikom iglom koju mi je dala,joj pa ogromna je??
> dobila sam dvije ampule i 2otopine što znači 10000 štoperice,jel to to?
> i da ja sam vaginalete počela 3dc,znači stavljam ih do nedjelje?
> nemojte se čudit što to sve neznam sva sam smotana danas,očekivala sam još koji uzv pred punkciju pa sam  :?  zbunjola malo


bony, ja mislim da je na sva tvoja pitanja odgovor : da!

----------


## bony

*nokia*-hvala  :Kiss:

----------


## amariya

Htjela bih samo ispraviti na početku obavjest da cure koje su u nestimuliranom ciklusu, a idu na punkciju, ne dobivaju nikakve medikamente. Evo ja bila 31.03. i dobila sam tramal i apaurin.

----------


## amariya

Što se tiče naručivanja, da li su sad neke promene? Zadnji put kad sam bila, dobila sam papir-potvrdu da sam naručena 13.05. u 10.30 (21.dc). Jel se s tim papirom ide kod sestara ili samo čekam A. da me prozove?

----------


## andream

Ja sam danas oko 14 bila na VV, nigdje ni žive duše (osim tri blizančeka koja su došla u posjetu dr L).
I vidim da su dr stavili na vrata radno vrijeme. Tako je dr A sada ponedjeljkom od 10 sati, pa do 18. Druge dane radi do 15,30.

----------


## lastavica1979

Ajde molim vas ako netko ide na vv nek pogleda kak radi dr L da ne dolazimo bez veze

----------


## amyx

Mislim da to radno vrijeme i nije baš od neke prevelike važnosti. Ja u pon opet moram na UZ i pitala sam dr A kad da dođem s obzirom da piše da radi od 10 ponedjeljkom, a on me u čudu pogleda i kaže , pa kao i uvijek u 7-pola 8

----------


## Ela28

Cure ja već pola dana tražim di ste nestale i pitam se zašto je tema zaključana...Ali evo uspjela sam vas naći :D 
Uglavnom zvala sam danas vv da provjerim jel istina da od sad moramo biti unaprijed upisane,naručene.Rekla sam sestri da mi u nalazu piše doći 3-5 dan ciklusa i da ne znam kad će to točno biti.Rekla mi je da se ne trebamo naručivati da dođemo onda kad nam piše  :Smile:  Eto bar nešto dobro  :Wink:

----------


## dim

Kaj je najpouzdanije, na svoju ruku, uzeti prije punkcije od medikamenata, a da uz ono što se dobije u bolnici nema štetnog utjecaja? Zadnji put nisam popila ništa, samo sam dobila inekcije apaurina i tramala, ali nisu mi nešto pomogle. A k tome punkcija se zakomplicirala i produžila (trajala je punih 26 min  :/ ) pa mi je bilo prebolno, tak da ovaj put nebi riskirala 8)  .

----------


## marta26

uf, dim, 26 minuta, to je fakat koma. meni je sestrica danas rekla da nis sama ne uzimam, da cu dobiti gore, tak da necu. inace punkcija mi je u ponedjeljak. recite mi jel praxa da se nakon et dobije choragon opet? i onaj decaptyl, sta to vec i je? ili samo utrogestani?sretno svim curkama a one koje u ponedjeljak imaju punkciju drzimo si fige i vidimo se gore!!!

----------


## nina09

> uf, dim, 26 minuta, to je fakat koma. meni je sestrica danas rekla da nis sama ne uzimam, da cu dobiti gore, tak da necu. inace punkcija mi je u ponedjeljak. recite mi jel praxa da se nakon et dobije choragon opet? i onaj decaptyl, sta to vec i je? ili samo utrogestani?sretno svim curkama a one koje u ponedjeljak imaju punkciju drzimo si fige i vidimo se gore!!!


da, ja sam nakon transfera dobila choragon,drugi dan sam si doma sama dala decaptyl,i opet moram primiti choragon  u pon, a to će mi biti 6dan od et. Naravno uz utriće  :Love: 
sretno svim curkama  :Kiss:

----------


## dim

E da 26 min, a samo dva folikula, od kojih se ni jedan nije oplodio, koja ironija :/ . Uglavno da se cure ne preplaše, od cijele grupe cura samo sam ja imala rekordno vrijeme. Razlog je bio nedostupan desni jajnik, pa se nešto pomicalo, zamicalo, no ni to nije bilo tako strašno, već trenutak kad sam počela krvariti, pa kad je doktor zaustavljao krvarenje, e to je bilo strašno  :shock: .  No bilo je tu i nešto "dobroga", jedina sam od svih cura preležala onih famoznih 45 min. Nitko me se nije usudio dići, a kad sam i rekla sestri da idem, ona me ljubazno odbila i polegla natrag   :Grin:  . Ali nebi više isto prolazila....

----------


## Pandora Aura Monroe

*bony*, ne boj se štoperice. Ta injekcija možda izgleda veliko, ali nije tako strašna kao što se čini.  :Love:  

*rozalija*, ja sam pila Ceporex od punkcije pa dok se nije potrošio tj. nekih 5 dana.

*marta26*, to hoćeš li dobiti te injekcije nakon transfera procjenjuje doktor prema tvom stanju. Npr. kod mene je vagao za svaku do zadnjeg trenutka. Čak je tražio da ga u nedjelju ujutro nazovem i kad je vidio da se hs nije razvila, pala je odluka da ipak primim zadnji Choragon. A i dozu prilagođava, ne znam točno kako, ali mislim da ima veze s reakcijom na stimulaciju tj. brojem stanica. Druge cure koje su bile sa mnom, a imale su manje stanica dobile su veću dozu.

*andream*, vidjela sam danas gore te trojčeke. Nešto neopisivo slatko.

Svima u postupku  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## andream

PAM, ma ja napisala tri blizančeka, a zapravo su trojke   :Laughing:   da, preslatki su bili, dva dečka i jedna curica... i Luči je dugo s njima pričao na hodniku. Svi su ih s divljenjem gledali...   :Heart:

----------


## marta26

aha, hvala vam curke, znaci dobije se, jer sam citala nesto da to pogoduje da dodje do t, tak da superiska!! a joj slatke trojke, medenjaci, da sam ih barem ja vidjela  :Heart:

----------


## andream

> i Luči je dugo s njima pričao


naravno, ne s njima nego s roditeljima... e jesam smotana T  8)

----------


## sretna35

*andream* mislim da je sasvim jasno da je Luči pričao s roditeljima, a što bi dugo pričao s malim bebama "buci, buci, buci...baš ste slatki, pa opet"

----------


## capka

vidjela sam kad sam dolazila na dogovor kod dr. da cure dosta dugo čekaju nakon punkcije znale su i iza 11h biti gore,pa me zanima kako to ide nakon punkcije(mislim u tom danu)?
ponedjeljak se bliži a moja trema raste

----------


## nina09

> vidjela sam kad sam dolazila na dogovor kod dr. da cure dosta dugo čekaju nakon punkcije znale su i iza 11h biti gore,pa me zanima kako to ide nakon punkcije(mislim u tom danu)?
> ponedjeljak se bliži a moja trema raste


da,capka,nakon punkcije se čeka kod dr. da se dogovorite koliko je js, i koliko će ti eventualno embrija vratiti. E,sad ako je gužva,čeka se.
sretno,capka i što laganija punkcija i što više oplođenih js  :Kiss:

----------


## Bebel

> vidjela sam kad sam dolazila na dogovor kod dr. da cure dosta dugo čekaju nakon punkcije znale su i iza 11h biti gore,pa me zanima kako to ide nakon punkcije(mislim u tom danu)?
> ponedjeljak se bliži a moja trema raste


Na dan punkcije (*kod stimulacije*) čekaš da te doktor pusti doma s tim da ti tad odredi daljnju terapiju. 
Obično ti uruči onaj plavi papir na koji napiše koliko Utrogestana koristiš + Ceporex (cefalin) te te uputi u postupak mirovanja.
Također, prokomentirate broj dobivenih stanica. TM čeka uz tebe jer u nekim slučajevima muževi na žalost moraju ponoviti uzorak.
Dobije se i pikica u guzu, ali sad nemam pojma što (ja sam je prvi put dobila odmah nakon punkcije dok sam ležala u pred-sali, a drugi put nakon konzultacija sa doktorom).

Na dan ET čekaš  bijeli papir s podatkom o broju vraćenih embrija i daljnjom terapijom (Choragon 2x i Decapeptyl 1x). Obično je Choragon 5dan nakon punkcije (znači da ti to može biti i dan transfera jer se tad vraćaju blastociste) i 10dp, a Decapepty 6dp.
Sretno   :Love:  
Svim curama sa VV-a koje su u postupku ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da su im dobitni   :Heart:

----------


## Bebel

> bok komadi oporavila sam se oa punkcije i sve mi je bolje..
> zo malo sam zabrinuta..... al ipak mi je ovo prvi put . u pon cu sve znati( kaj samo dodem gore jel se trebam javiti sestrama ili cekati da me prozovu iz labosa :?  :? )
> sretna sam sto smo dobili stanice i to mi puno znaci jer idem dobrim putem sto je usprkos svemu jako ohrabrujuce i to  s obzirom na sve one grde stvari koje su mi se dešavale...
> bit cu zadovoljna da bude jedna i daje ta prava...


Dođi gore do 8 i čekaj blizu labosa. Teta će te prozvati i reći ti da li će ti ET biti taj dan (mislim da je to tebi 3dan poslije punkcije) ili trebaš doći 5dpt. Obično je ponedjeljkom velika gužva jer su gore i oni koji su imali punkciju u petak i oni od subote pa budi što bliže labu da čuješ kad te prozovu.
Ako ti je taj dan ET onda će te u predsalu uputiti nakon cura koje imaju taj dan punkciju jer one moraju primiti svoje pikice u pred-sali, ali u salu prvo idu transferi (bar je tako bilo svaki put kad sam ja bila gore-svi na okupu u predsali   :Grin:  ).
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da je u labu bio dobar tulum  :Kiss:

----------


## capka

*nina i bebel* hvala! kako mi je to prvi postupak zanima me tko odlučuje o broju vraćanja oplođenih js?
da li se nešto plaća od postupaka (mislim punkcija ili transfer,ili te inekcije koje još dobivam)?

----------


## Bebel

> *nina i bebel* hvala! kako mi je to prvi postupak zanima me tko odlučuje o broju vraćanja oplođenih js?
> da li se nešto plaća od postupaka (mislim punkcija ili transfer,ili te inekcije koje još dobivam)?


Ako ti je ovo HZZO postupak sve je plaćeno.
Na dan ET (ako nije velika gužva), bilogica ti pojasni kakvi su embriji i predloži broj embrija koji će se vratiti. Ti se možeš složiti ili ne sa njezinim prijedlogom i zatražiti da se poštuje tvoja odluka, što će i biti.

Međutim, kad sam imala FET bila je strašnaaa gužva i tek su mi nakon transfera rekli da su mi ih vratili 5. Šokirala sam se, ali eto, niti jedan nije bio dovoljno dobar da odluči ostati uz mene narednih 9 mj. Očito je bila dobra njihova procjena da su loši.

----------


## maya3

pozz imam jedno pitanje dali u stimuliranom postupku se plaća coragon ili ga dobiješ na recept?

----------


## maya3

ups choragon  :Laughing:

----------


## Dodirko

dobiješ ga od sestre.

----------


## nataša

> Ja sam danas oko 14 bila na VV, nigdje ni žive duše (osim tri blizančeka koja su došla u posjetu dr L).
> I vidim da su dr stavili na vrata radno vrijeme. Tako je dr A sada ponedjeljkom od 10 sati, pa do 18. Druge dane radi do 15,30.


meni sestre rekle danas da se ne osfrčem na to što piše na vratima, jer je dr alebić tamo od ujutro u pol 8 najkasnije, makar to bio i ponedjeljak  :Kiss:

----------


## amyx

pa to je meni i sam dr rekao

----------


## nataša

> pa to je meni i sam dr rekao


eto onda  :Smile:

----------


## capka

ja upravo stigla s VV..s štoperice.koliko je cura bilo.. oko 20 :shock: 

bit će veselo u ponedjeljak  :D

----------


## BLIZU

hvala bebel  :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## dim

Ja jučer bila kod sestara kad je došla ona pojača gospođa koja radi u labaratoriju i rekla je da u ponedjeljak imaju ludnicu, da je već prijavljeno preko 20 punkcija  :shock: . A nato je sestra (isto ona najjača, plava mislim da je Jasminka ili nešto sl.) reagirala da kak to bologica dopusti da dnevno ima toliko punkcija, da doktori malo previše cura uzimaju u postupak   :Evil or Very Mad:  . Na to nitko nije niš rekao, ali da me nije morala piknuti gonalom, rekla bih joj što mislim. Ja sam gore 2,5 godina i tek sam sad došla na red za prvi pravi stimulirani postupak i vjerojatno bih po njenom još trebala pričekati na red jedno 5 do 6 godina   :Evil or Very Mad:  .

----------


## Dodirko

A jučer im je bio užasan dan a sestra Jasminka je malo temperamentnija.

Preživjeti će ona to   :Laughing:  .

Nakon dugo vremena mi smo se nekak sprijateljile   :Grin:

----------


## maya1982

Ta sestra Jasminka (to je ona sa šarenim naočalama??) mi nije baš simpatična....em ti injekcije pukne bez imalo osječaja, nema baš strpljenja i još stalno nekaj prigovara.
Za razliku od sestre Ivanke (one kratke smeđokose)...ona je pravi anđeo! Meni je uljepšala svako pikanje...

----------


## sretna35

*capka* razlog za čekanje u bolnici nakon punkcije nije samo gužva, naime, doktor bi vas časom mogao otpustiti (on samo ima zadatak da kaže koliko je bilo stanica i da odredi terapiju što je već i napisano na listićima koje dobijete), međutim, čeka se jer je potrebno da prođe 2-3 sata nakon punkcije da bi se ustanovilo da nema komplkikacija kao npr. krvarenje, nizak ili visok tlak, mučnina zbog koje treba infuzija i sl.

*no ne brini, najčešće nitko nema nikakvih simptoma niti komplikacija, oni se moraju držati  liječničkih protokola*

----------


## sretna35

a što se tiče sestara vjeruje one su sve   :Heart:  , ponekad im je jako teško zbog gužve i pritiska, jer nemaju  kapacitete niti gdje smjestiti pacijentice, a u labosu također teško mogu odraditi brzo i kvaliteteno puno oplodnji odjednom

ipak sestra Goga je moj   :Saint:  i nju najviše volim (jednom me nježno tješila ljubeći me u kosu nakon negativne bete, a da ne kažem da je bila sa mnom i na dobitnoj punkciji i transferu)

ja nju jako   :Heart:

----------


## nataša

ma sve su one pekrasne, zamislite da radite u tim uvjetima?!?!?!


ako ih usporedimo sa onim sestrama koje su kod dr opće prakse pa presjede veći dio vremena ne radeći ništa, a ove bukvalno jedva stugnu jesti, ali stvarno!!!

pa ako nekad malo i puknu, zar im je za zamjeriti?!

a što se tiče punkcija, zamislite uz tih 20 koje su dobile štopericu koliko još ima vanrednih, poput mene, koja čekam na FET?!

----------


## andream

> Ta sestra Jasminka (to je ona sa šarenim naočalama??) mi nije baš simpatična....em ti injekcije pukne bez imalo osječaja, nema baš strpljenja i još stalno nekaj prigovara.


sve su sestre različite, ali su sve zakon. Mene je baš ta sestra jednom kad sam se penjala na stol za AIh kod malo dijete u školi prišpotala i rekla: a vi doma isto tak idete u krevet s papučama? (nisam od uzbuđenja skinula papuče i onako se s njima izvalila na stol) - i ton je bio onak malo zločet, ali meni je to bilo tako jako simpatično da sam se samo nasmijala. Totalno ludo, ali baš joj odgovara takav temperamet i zato mi i je s tom zločestoćom (uvjetno nazvanom) simpatična. I da, baš mi je ona stiskala trbuh kad je doktor obavljao moj dobitni tranfer smrzlića.   :Saint:

----------


## capka

> sestra Jasminka je malo temperamentnija
> 
> Nakon dugo vremena mi smo se nekak sprijateljile


ja sam se malo pribojavala pikanja kod nje a baš mi je ona dala zadnji gonal i rekla ako me boli da vičem i da je slobodno puknem nogom  :Laughing:

----------


## marta26

curke evo i ja sam gore na punkciji sutra, da li je dovoljan samo plavi papiric i da li se posebno trebamo muz i ja javiti sestrama ili to oni prozivaju po papirima? pretpostavljam ovo drugo, al dragi je ziheras pa da ipak pitam. joooj, vibram nam svima sutra, bit ce super

----------


## capka

*marta26* meni su sestre rekle da se ne treba nigdje javljati,samo čekamo da nas prozovu a naši MM isto čekaju.oni će sigurno čuti kad ih prozove teta iz laba  :Grin:  

da li se smije popiti kava u jutro ili baš ništa?

----------


## andream

> da li se smije popiti kava u jutro ili baš ništa?


ne, ne smijete ništa jesti a ni piti, ja sam doslovce gutljajčić vode popila prije.
Oko 8-pola 9 obično sestre prozivaju za pikice normabela i tramala, onda imate pola sata da još malo prošećete i oko 9 obično samo uđete u predsalu, pripremite se za punkciju (budu pacijenti i dr L i dr A), pa kad vas pojedinačno sestra zove u glavnu salu ulazite na punkciju.
I ~~~~~~~ da vam svima sutra bude brzo i bezbolno (a stvarno tako i najčešće je).

----------


## marta26

thx curke, mi cemo doci oko pol 8, znaci u 9 bi mogle biti u sali, to je super

----------


## Dodirko

ali tek (uz malo sreće) tek oko 10 na redu... jer su sada počeli raditi transfere prvo.

----------


## zuzu

Bok cure! I ja sam sutra na punkciji i totalna me frka. Zanima me da li mm mora biti samom cijelo vrijeme ili može otići ranije!?

----------


## Mali Mimi

Nek bude tamo ako si u stimuliranom onda zovu sve muzeve od 8 nadalje da daju uzorke pa dok to ne obavi nek bude stand by

----------


## Mali Mimi

A poslije toga moglo bi te boliti pa ne znam ako ces biti u stanju odvest se sama kuci u svakom slucaju dobro bi bilo da te netko preveze

----------


## Biene

Vibram~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve curke sutra na VV.
 :Heart:

----------


## ana-

Puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve cure u današnjim postupcima da brzo bude gotovo i za što više dobitakasvima velika  :Kiss:  i  :Bye:  

Imam pitanje u četvrtek sam bila kod dr.L. i reko mi je da dođem par dana prije m te,me draga sestra naručila za ovaj četvrtak ,a dr.je napisao ( postupak )a 20.5. bi trebala dobiti m jel bi to značilo da krečemo s prvim danom m,oprostite malo sam  :shock: 

--------------------------------------
ja 83,endometrioza,pcos
2007,op.endo lpsc
mm 82,sve OK
1 IVF vv-5 mj

----------


## sretna35

*ana-*  nekoliko dana prije M može biti i 3-4 ili 5-6 dana nije toliko važno, ono što dokotor želi provjeriti je da ije došlo do stvaranja neke ciste ili sl.

na tom posljednjem dogovoru će ti sve napisati, 1. dc se sigurno počinje sa sprejanjem, a možda i s antibioticima i vaginaletama, a prava stimulacija od 3. dc

sretno...  :Heart:

----------


## milivoj73

potpisujem sretnu...MŽ je rekao da nije bitno koliko dana prije samo da to bude prije krvarenja....
mi idemo na taj pregled idući ponedjeljak :D 
što znači da uskoro krećemo :D

----------


## ana-

*sretna 35*  hvala ti,upravo zato je moj strah još veći da se slučajno nije vratila endometrioza jer smo onda opet zaglibili i to bi bilo treči put da se vrača i bojim se da nebi mogla to podnjeti,ali se nadam da su želja i nada jače od svega i da ćemo uspjeti a to želim svima od   :Heart:  .

*milivoj 73*sretno da što prije krenete i šaljem vam puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dobitak   :Kiss:  i   :Bye:  

-----------------------------------
ja 83,endometrioza,pcos
2007,op.endo
mm 82,sve OK
1 IVF vv-5mj

----------


## BLIZU

drago moje dosla sam danas na vv teta iz labosa me prozvala i rekla da dođem sutra prije 8 opet pitala sam je jel ce sutra biti  et rekla je da to ona nezna......pa valjda se oplodilo nekaj......osjecam se posrano..  :Sad:

----------


## pirica

> drago moje dosla sam danas na vv teta iz labosa me prozvala i rekla da dođem sutra prije 8 opet pitala sam je jel ce sutra biti  et rekla je da to ona nezna......pa valjda se oplodilo nekaj......osjecam se posrano..


  :Love:  glavu gore, sigurno su se stanice oplodile, tako sam i ja imala punkciju u petak, a et u utorak  :Heart:

----------


## Bebel

> drago moje dosla sam danas na vv teta iz labosa me prozvala i rekla da dođem sutra prije 8 opet pitala sam je jel ce sutra biti  et rekla je da to ona nezna......pa valjda se oplodilo nekaj......osjecam se posrano..


To znači da su se sigurno oplodile  :D samo se očito čeka da vide da li će ET biti sutra 4 dan ili će ići s transferom 5d kad su blasticiste.
Koji god dan bude, tvoji embriju su se lijepo dijelili i možeš mirno na ET.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da je dobitni

----------


## Dodirko

*BLIZU*  Odi na tuširanje!!!

A nemože bolje od čuti takvu informaciju!  

E joj joj... nemaš staža na VV. Nadam se da niti nećeš imati    :Love:

----------


## Bebel

> *BLIZU*  Odi na tuširanje!!!
> 
> A nemože bolje od čuti takvu informaciju!  
> 
> E joj joj... nemaš staža na VV. Nadam se da niti nećeš imati


Potpisujem   :Grin:

----------


## Bab

> drago moje dosla sam danas na vv teta iz labosa me prozvala i rekla da dođem sutra prije 8 opet pitala sam je jel ce sutra biti  et rekla je da to ona nezna......pa valjda se oplodilo nekaj......osjecam se posrano..


BLIZU, kak ti je i Pirica rekla, glavu gore. sigurno su se oplodile jer da nisu odmah bi ti to rekli( znam iz vlastitog iskustva nažalost). Prema tome, budi još samo malo strpljiva i tvoje mrve budu kod tebe, na sigurnom.

I ja potpisujem našu Dodirko što se tiče neimanja staža na VV  :Grin:

----------


## BLIZU

hvala vam  :Kiss:

----------


## uporna

*BLIZU* sve su ti curke već objasnile znači glavu gore i ne brigaj unaprijed.  :Kiss:  
A za sestre mogu reći sve naj, naj bolje. 
Davno prije bila je jedna mlada sestra Martina (krasna mlada osoba) otišla u drugu bolnicu bliže mjestu stanovanja, zamijenila je jedna buca koja je imala kratku karijeru još u vrijeme dr. Jukića jer je prvo ujutro kuhala kavicu a nas hrpetina od 6-7 ujutro skupa sa doktorom. Brzo su je maknuli. I onda je došla sestra Sonja također krasna sestra puna strpljenja i suosjećanja, zatim sestra Jasminka koja je prije uletavala povremeno pa postala stalna članica (meni je ona otkačena i možda djeluje grubo u nekim situacijama ali je također zlatna), sestra Marija (prekrasna osoba   :Heart:  ) i draga nam sestra Goga koju sam otpratila i dočekala sa njenog porodiljnog.
Doktori savršeni, ekipa iz labosa također, a ni biologica nije loša kad imaju tako puno uspijeha. 
Ja sam njihov veliki fan i uvijek ih hvalim. Iskusila i Maribor ali VV je moja ljubav.  :Love:

----------


## Natalina

Molim iskusne...
sutra mi je punkcija, a s obzirom da mi je prošla punkcija samo jednog folikula bila podosta bolna popila bi Ketonal. 
Što predlažete kad ga je najbolje popiti i s obzirom da treba doći na tašte jel uopće smijem?  :?  Navodno teško sjeda na želudac pa se bojim da ne bilo rigoleto?   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Dadica

Cure    :Love:  

da li se u prirodnom postupku (s klomifenom) prije punkcije dobije nešto protiv bolova i normabel ili ništa :? 
Večeras štoperica a u srijedu punkcija..
*Natalina* možeš popit a i ja ću isto a ako mi bude zlo bar neću mislit na punkciju   :Grin:

----------


## Bab

Dadice, ja sam u 2. mjesecu bila u prirodnom( klomifenskom) postupku i sesta je pitala sve da li hoćemo pikice ili ne. Ja sam uzela pošto mi je bila prva punkcija makar sam imala samo 2 folikula. A opet, ja sam čula da u prirodnjacima nemamo pravo na to. Tak da vjerojatno ovisi o sestri taj dan.

----------


## Natalina

*Dadica* ja sam za punkciju jednog folikula (u klomifenskom) dobila tramal u rame, htjela mi sestra dat i apaurin u guzu, ali ja nisam htjela   :Laughing:  ono hrabra do neba , a ono poslije bilo  :shock:

----------


## Dadica

Hvala cure   :Kiss:  

mislim da ću se ja doma fino nadrogirat   :Grin:   za ono just in case, pa nek rade kaj hoće a ako pitaju za pikice, definitivno dižem ruku   :Yes:

----------


## uporna

Natalina ja sam ujutro prije nego što bi krenula popila ketonal e sad ako imaš osjetljiv želudac pa ti teško sjedne bilo bi nezgodno popiti ga pa imati dodatnih problema.

----------


## marta26

evo prosao i taj dan punkcije, ja i jos dosta curka cekale gore od pol 8 do 2, imam 10 js, nadam se da ce biti lijepo dijeljeni i da ce transfer biti u subotu :D

----------


## marta26

cure, muz mi javio da nema ceporexa vec je pod nekim drugim nazivom, kao da je isto, jel znate vi sta o tome? navodno se vise ne proizvodi??

----------


## pirica

> cure, muz mi javio da nema ceporexa vec je pod nekim drugim nazivom, kao da je isto, jel znate vi sta o tome? navodno se vise ne proizvodi??


to je to

----------


## Natalina

Bravo Marta26  :D   sad samo da bude dobar tulum u labu!  :Joggler: 
Ja ću sutra na punkciju tako da te pratim u stopu   :Wink:

----------


## ana-

Super *marta26*puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da se sve lijepo oplode i da u subotu sve bude oplođeno i vračeno koliko treba da budeš ljetna trudnica.Kak si preživjela punkciju uskoro i mene očekuje.
*natalina* sretno sutra i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za što više js  :Bye:  

---------------------------------
ja 83,endometrioza,pcos
2007,op.endo.lpsc
mm82 sve OK
1 IVF vv-5mj

----------


## BLIZU

da to je isti antibiotik samo ga neproizvodi  više pliva nego  belupo pa ima drugi naziv  :Smile:

----------


## marta26

hvala curke! a prezivjela sam nekako, boljelo me jako, druge cure nije tako, eto individualno. ma najgore mi bilo sto nisam jela ni pila pa mi se zavrtilo kasnije. brzo ces ti to sutra rijesiti pa ce sve biti super!  :Kiss:   samo nek se muzevi malci nadju dobri i jaki da se to primi kak spada i ne pusta 9 mjeseci  :Smile:   sretno svim curama koje su bile i iduna punkciju i cekaju betu

----------


## marta26

hvala curke! a prezivjela sam nekako, boljelo me jako, druge cure nije tako, eto individualno. ma najgore mi bilo sto nisam jela ni pila pa mi se zavrtilo kasnije. brzo ces ti to sutra rijesiti pa ce sve biti super!  :Kiss:   samo nek se muzevi malci nadju dobri i jaki da se to primi kak spada i ne pusta 9 mjeseci  :Smile:   sretno svim curama koje su bile i iduna punkciju i cekaju betu

----------


## capka

drage mojemoj današnji rezultat za mene je  :shock: ,sama sebe pripremila na punkciju 12 js,pa se razočarala kako me boljelo i mislila da nisam hrabrica ali kad je došla teta iz laba i rekla da imam 26js :shock: sve mi je bilo jasno.ne znam koliko je to dobro ili ne ali nadam se da će u srijedu biti nešto :/

----------


## rozalija

> drage mojemoj današnji rezultat za mene je  :shock: ,sama sebe pripremila na punkciju 12 js,pa se razočarala kako me boljelo i mislila da nisam hrabrica ali kad je došla teta iz laba i rekla da imam 26js :shock: sve mi je bilo jasno.ne znam koliko je to dobro ili ne ali nadam se da će u srijedu biti nešto :/


Vau draga moja,  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  koji rezultat 26 JS, fantazija. Superrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. Sada se samo opusti i uživaj biće tu oplođenih JS i Husi i Hasi tako u nas u BiH kažu. Biću tu prekrasnih embrija, nema da fali.
 :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## Dodirko

*capka*   :D  :D  :D   X 26  

Ajme.... pa dajte ljudi.... žene...  malo nježnije sa tim brojkama. Srce će mi iskočiti.   :D 

 :Love:

----------


## dim

Capka pa naravno da će biti puno oplođenih i puno blastocista. Ak neće nešto od tvojih 26, onda ja sa svojih 16 imam još manje šanse   :Kiss:  . Kad si otišla iz sale, jesi još dugo ostala ležati? Jel te još uvjek boli?

----------


## Bab

*Capka* ajme koja brojka :shock: , pa svaka ti čast.
Ajme kolko bu tu lijepih blastica  :Saint:  ...zaaakooon.

Sad se odmaraj do ET-a i samo pozitivno molim lijepo.
Ja šaljem svima puuunooo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## capka

nakon povratka drugi put u krevet došla sam k sebi,mislim da mi se više ljuljalo od gladi a bol polako prolazi
[/b]dim* hvala za podršku i da ovaj put kod tebe bude sve naj naj~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  

*rozalija*  

*Bab*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za ono što ti treba  

cure bez vas sve bi bili puno teže zato HVALA   *

----------


## dim

Ja sam uspješno došla u čekaonu i otišla se malo osvježiti u WC, a onda me isto ulovila slabost, pa sam se legla na onaj krevet koji je u čekaoni, a na moju sreću tamo je bila jedna cura koja je inače neurolog po struci i puno mi je pomogla da se saberem   :Kiss:   za nju. Inače i meni je dobro dok mirujem, ali čim ustanem odmah sve osjetim. No već polako zaboravljam, samo da se dalje sve razvija kako treba   :Love:  .

----------


## marta26

dim, ja sam ona koja je u cekaoni lezala nasuprot tebe  :Grin:   meni se isto bilo zavrtilo kad sam ustala, pa sam skoro pala u nesvijest. vidimo se u srijedu curke moje i drzimo figetine!!! nek nam bude transfer u subotu

----------


## Biene

:shock: 26, curke moje koje brojke?
 :Kiss:  svima za hrabrost i sretno dalje~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ja sam danas konačno dobila doktora i rekla mu da ipak necu ovaj ciklus u postupak jer mi se puno toga nagomilalo a ne bih htjela da sam pod pritiskom, al mislim da mu nije bilo tesko so odustajem bar jedna manje mislim da imaju posla preko glave ovaj mjesec.
Svim curama u postupku  :Kiss:

----------


## dim

Marta26 koje li slučajnosti. Sad znam zbog čega ovaj nick, a odmah sam ujutro kad smo primale inekcije zaključila da nas ima puno istog imena na današnjoj punkciji   :Kiss:  . E da najglavnije je prošlo a dalje kako bude bude, naravno da nam svima uspije   :Love:  .

----------


## Bebel

*marta26, dim, capka*...Bravo cure :D  :D  :D 
Sad lijepo mirujte doma, pijte punoooooo tekućine i jedite laganu hranu.
Mi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tulum u labu
 :Love:

----------


## BLIZU

a hrabrice nase bravo :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Bebel

> Ja sam danas konačno dobila doktora i rekla mu da ipak necu ovaj ciklus u postupak jer mi se puno toga nagomilalo a ne bih htjela da sam pod pritiskom, al mislim da mu nije bilo tesko so odustajem bar jedna manje mislim da imaju posla preko glave ovaj mjesec.
> Svim curama u postupku


Kako god bilo, najvažnije je da je odluka tvoja.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve lijepe trenutke koji su pred tobom a gore idi kad si spremna   :Kiss:

----------


## mimimuc

dobro jutro

evo i mene -krečem- od jučer sam na sprejiću a od sutra na pikicama

sestra na VV mi je rekla da se pripremim na dobrano čekanje.

kaže -uzmite za jesti piti i čitati. 

jel se družim s nekom od vas? dolazim oko 7 .
pusa od mene

----------


## jelenkić

Drage moje marta26, dim, capka, odmorite se a ja vam želim puno sreće i oplođenih js!!!
Ja jedva čekam da stigne m i da počnem sa šmrkanjem i pikicama!!!

----------


## nata

Skidam kapu svim hrabrim curama koje se jučer išle na punkciju.

*marta26, dim, capka...*  :D  :D  :D 

Mislim da sam sa vama bila u predsali (ako ste bile u zadnjoj rundi), ja sam bila zadnja (AIH).

----------


## capka

*nata* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Love:  ,bile smo u zadnjoj rundi

----------


## capka

jučer sam tak punim   :Heart:   doživjela svu podršku i ohrabrenje i zato što je nemoguće nabrojati sve cure hvala i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sve prekrasne, hrabre žene   :Love:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za uspjeh  :Heart:

----------


## Bab

Hrabrice moje, još jedanput da  :D  :D  :D  ovdje za Vas i nadam se da ćemo skakat još 9 mjeseci.

Nego da ja Vas nešto pitam. Dogovor s dr. je da dođem 3DC i onda krećemo sa klomifenima...sad, meni bi vještica trebala doći u četvrtak, ali mislim da neće kak sad stvari stoje. Kaj mi je najpametnije napraviti ako dođe u petak, da odem gore u subotu na 2DC ili da čekam ponedjeljak kada će mi biti 4DC?
Strah me da mi ne bude prekasno za počet s klomifenima jer sam i u prošlom postupku počela 3DC.
 :Kiss:  svima

----------


## capka

*Bab* meni je dr. rekao da obavezno dođem 2dc ako pada u subotu i da ne čekam ponedjeljak.  :Kiss:

----------


## Bab

Capka, hvala puno. Tak sam i ja kontala ali sigurnija sam kad mi još netko to potvrdi  :Grin:

----------


## jelenkić

Je, je, i meni je rekao da dođem 2dc ako mi 3.pada u nedjelju.

----------


## BLIZU

drage vracena mi  dva andela  :Saint:   :Saint:  
hvala vam  :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## Bab

*BLIZU*  :D  :D  :D  za tebe i tvoje mrve i nek se tu zadrže sljedećih 9 mjeseci  :Saint:   :Heart:   :Saint:   :Heart:

----------


## slavonka2

Drage cure, meni je napokon moj ciklus došao nakon dugih 17 dana kašnjenja i prekosutra krećem sa bockanjem....
Držim vam fige svima jer nema te sreće koja može zamijeniti samu pomisao da ćemo imati toliko očekivanu bebu.....  :Grin:

----------


## dim

Bebel, BLIZU, Jelenkić, Bab hvala na podršci, kao što je Capka rekla puno nam znači u ovom trenutku. da sam baš bila hrabra, pa i nisam, kad sam izašla iz sale bilo je tu i malo suza, ne zbog bolova, već zbog osjećaja da sam bespomoćna. Najhrabrija je bila Capka, stvarno svaka čast  :D . Ali prošlo je, sad čekamo srijedu i prve rezultate. Nata bila si s nama u predsali, bile ste dvije za inseminaciju, a  ja sam ona koja nisam čula da me sestra zove.
BLIZU želim ti najljepših 9 mjeseci   :Love:  .

----------


## marta26

dim, capka, kak se osjecate? mene vise nis ne boli. vidimo se sutra i nadam se da ce nam reci da opet dodjemo u subotu po nase blastice  :Razz:

----------


## amyx

Eto i mene. Danas konačno primila zadnji gonal, večeras štoperica i u četvrtak punkcija. Ako ste mislile da je *capka* rekorder... ja imam 30 folikula spremnih za punkciju  :shock:  :shock:  :shock: . Uopče vam ne moram ni pričati koliko me je strah i sva sam luda i nervozna. A najgore od svega toga je kaj mi je dr rekao da ovaj ciklus nećemo sigurno raditi transfer nego sve kaj budemo imali  ide na smrzavanje, jer on eto kod mene s ovim brojem folikula nakon punkcije očekuje i više nego sigurno barem neku blagu hiperstimulaciju. A rekao je da bi se sa transferom ta HS mogla jako raspojasati. I sad sam jako žalosna zbog svega toga, ali možda je i bolje tako. Jajnici me rasturaju i stvarno su jaaaaaaako veliki. Treba negdje i smjestiti 30 folikula. Oooooo da samo u pola bude jajnih stanica ja sretna i zadovoljna, a onda za mjesec-dva idemo po eskimiće. Nadam se prije njihovog ljetnog godišnjeg
Svima   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## Pinky

amyx draga drz se! junacino nasa!!   :Kiss:   :Heart:  

znam da sam skroz bezveze sto vec razmisljam o vv a imala sam et u subotu u cita u splitu... nekako nemam filing da ce ista od ovoga biti.... pa sam vas htjela upitati  daju li oni anesteziju pri punkciji? ja sam imala pomalo dramaticnu punkciju u cita usprkos anesteziji - 3 folikula na desnom jajniku mi nisu uspjeli izvaditi jer su bili jako visoko pa su odustali da me ne ozlijede. sad se te boli sjecam kroz maglu (hvala ti boze na anesteziji) ali ne znam kako bih to izvela da me nisu pinkuli. mozemo li platiti ako to nije obuhvaceno vv paketom?

----------


## Dodirko

*amyx*  A kao nije dovoljan 1,5 gonal...   :Grin:  

I kao rastu sporo...   :Laughing:     Pa treba to nahraniti.....  :D  :D  :D

----------


## andream

> mozemo li platiti ako to nije obuhvaceno vv paketom?


Na VV na žalost ne, a sestre uvijek po defaultu kažu da je dovoljan njihov "koktelić" normabela i tramala... Ja za sebe nisam sigurna da su mi nešto previše pomogle te njihove injekcije, osim što sam se dobrano preznojila, sva mi je spavaćica bila mokra...

----------


## dim

Marta26 sad sam već dobro, ali ne mogu reći da sam bila tako od jutra. Bila danas na poslu i nisam znala što me više boli, punktirani jajnici ili trbušni mišići koji su od naprezanja bili bolni kao da sam forsirala 500 trbušnjaka  :/ . No sada sam za pet, još samo malo osjećam jajnike, a i trbuh mi se opustio, mislim da sve sjeda na svoje mjesto  :D . Još samo da sutra čujemo dobre vijesti iz labosa i zaboravit ću na punkciju, svećano prisežem  8) .

----------


## Bebel

*amyx*  :shock: pa zato su oni sporo rasli. Trebalo je to skupiti  :Wink:  
 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da što manje boli i neka budu što kvalitetniji.
I naravno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da uloviš transfer prije ljeta    :Kiss:

----------


## Bab

> ja imam 30 folikula spremnih za punkciju  :shock:  :shock:  :shock: .


Ajme meni... :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 
Draga, sretno na punkciji i želim ti da oboriš rekord u JS. I naravno, da što manje boli.  :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## dim

Amyx držim palčeve da sve prođe brzo, bezbolno i uspješno. I nek je svaka dobivena jajna stanica najbolje kvalitete   :Kiss:  . Sretno   :Love:  .

----------


## Biene

Amyx držim ti fige do neba da punkcija prođe ok i da stigneš na transfer prije ljeta.
Curke moje, koje brojke ovih dana, 26 pa 30 :shock: . Ima da bete budu x100  :D

----------


## capka

*marta26 i dim* ja tu i tamo osjetim bockanje u jajnicima ali to nije ništa naspram trbušnih mišića što dim kaže kao da sam odradila 500 trbušnjaka.
nadam se da u nutra ništa ne bukti i da neće doći do hiperstimulacije.
curke vidimo se sutra i očekujemo najbolje vijesti  :Love: 

*amyx*  bit će to sve super,vidiš da sam živa  :Laughing:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~da sve bude uspješno

*BLIZU*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za tvoje  :Saint:   :Saint:

----------


## Gabi

*Amyx*  :shock:. Da ti punkcija bude što bezbolnija i da dobijete puno kvalitetnih stanica. Bude tu puno smrzlića.  :D 
Još samo malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za transfer prije ljeta. Sretno.

----------


## duga56

Svim curama od srca želim srecu i da bude puno pono beba  :D   :D  :D  Ja imam pitanje: prije jedno mjesec dana sam propuhivala jajnike desni mi je uredu ali lijevi mi je zaćepljen idem slijedeći mjesec u postupak tj na ivf ali problem mi je što me ovaj lijevi jajnik nekad zna jako zabolit tj sada su mi plodni dani i baš ga osjetim.Strah me da mi ne otkaže ivf radi toga pa ako ima neka cura da joj je isto bilo molim savjet hvala

----------


## ana-

*amyx* koja brojka :shock:  :shock:  :shock: da ti punkcija u četvrtak prođe što brže i bezbolnije.da bude što više prekrasnih js,te da se odmoriš i odmorna što prij kreneš po svoje eskimiče   :Kiss:   i   :Bye:  
Evo ja u četvrtak također idem gore par dana prije m pa se nadam da iduči tjedan krečemo s sprejem,inekcijama idr preparatima  :Wink:   samo ako se ne pojavi moja dosadna endom.

svima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i što više   :Saint:   :Saint:  

---------------------------
ja 83,endometrioza,pcos
2007,op.endo.lpsc
mm 82,sve ok
1 IVF vv- 5mj

----------


## Šiškica

jajnik te boli zbog pucanja folikula tj. ovulacije .. i to je dobro .. nije ugodno al je dobro.. mislim da ti neće otkazati postupak zbog toga..(osim ak imaš velike ciste- a to bi ti već vidjeli)

a za IVF  se stanice vade punkcijom  pa se put kroz jajovode preskače..

želim ti da ti postupak bude prvi i zadnji.. i da napustiš ovaj potforum trbušasta..  :Smile:

----------


## duga56

šiškice imaš pp

----------


## Bab

*Capka, marta26, dim* - di ste cure? Nadam se da ste sve prebačene za transfer u subotu i da se mrve pretvaraju u lijepe blastice...

Amyx ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutra i samo hrabro!!!

----------


## andream

> Amyx ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutra i samo hrabro!!!


X

----------


## capka

[quote="Bab"]*Capka, marta26, dim* - di ste cure? Nadam se da ste sve prebačene za transfer u subotu i da se mrve pretvaraju u lijepe blastice...
quote]

za sad sve tri sutra ponovo na VV.danas ništa od transfera,rekoše vidimo se sutra.
mene i dalje dosta boli "kao od trbušnjaka"  i napuhnuta sm kao balon
cure koje imate iskustva da li je i vama bilo slično ili mi prijeti hiperstimulacija :/

----------


## Bab

Hm...ne znam nažalost odgovor  :Rolling Eyes:  ...budu ti curke ziher rekle.
Jako mi je drago da su vas odgodili za sutra...samo nek oni odgađaju još koji dan  :Grin:  

i šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~ da te prestane bolit i da ne bude ni H od hiperstimulacije
 :Kiss:

----------


## sretna35

draga capka,

sasvim je logično da nakon toliko uboda imaš osjećaj napuhanosti i neugode to parti svaku punkciju s većim brojem jajnih stanica

sindrom hiperstimulacije ćeš svakako prepoznati i po drugim simptomima: npr. trbuh ti postane napuhan kao lopta i dobiješ nekoliko kilograma (čak i do 10 kg) te 10-ak cm više u opsegu struka. Imaš osjećaj mučnine, vrtoglavice. Osjećaš bol i u predjelu zdjelice. Disanje je plitko i otežano. Želudac vrlo loše reagira na hranu i sl. 

dakle, treba prepoznati razliku između uobičajenih simptoma stimulacije i punkcije većeg broja jajnih stanica i HS (ja npr. nisam ravila HS niti kod punkcije 21 stanice, ali neke žene su je razvile već i kod 10- 15 stanica)
tu naši organizmi vrlo različito reagiraju

ako si zabrinuta u većoj mjeri potraži i liječnički savjet
HS može biti vrlo ozbiljna

----------


## sretna35

*BLIZU* za tvoje mrve ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~   :Heart:

----------


## katarina

amyx sretno sutra, da punkcija bude što bezbolnija a stanice super   :Heart:  

možeš li reći koliko si gonala sveukupno primila?

----------


## amyx

katarina imaš pp

Ukupno sam primila 25,5 gonala kroz 13 dana. Zbog sporijeg rasta išli smo s gonalom do 15 dc.

----------


## katarina

amyx draga, hvala na odgovoru

imaš pp  :Kiss:

----------


## capka

*sretna35* hvala,za sad nemam drugih simptoma,ali ako do sutra trbuh malo ne popusti javit ću se dr.   :Kiss:

----------


## taya

*amyx* ~~~~~~~~~~   :Kiss:   za sutra

----------


## marta26

ej capka, bas je bilo lijepo na kavici, budemo sutra ponovile, tak svaki dan do subote  :Laughing:   nadam se da prije ni nece bit transfer. evo mene ti je napuhalo koma, al ja mislim da je to od utrogestana ali najprije od one stoperice, danas je uzela maha, mislim da bi nam vec sutra trebalo bit bolje. ma ja se napusemi od menge, a kak necu sad. mislim da nam to nije hs

----------


## uporna

*dim, marta26, capka* bravo cure na odrađenoj punkciji i ~~~~~~~~~ da je tulum u labosu urnebesan.
*amyx* draga baš me interesira koliko ćeš dobiti JS na kraju jer je 30 folikulića lijepa brojčica. Samo hrabro i nema veze kaj će ići sve na smrzavanje i sigurno ćeš već sljedeći mjesec stići na FET.   :Love:  
*BLIZU* ~~~~~~~~~~~ za mrve

Cure čula sam se sac *alec* i imate pozdrave od nje   :Love:

----------


## amyx

> *amyx* draga baš me interesira koliko ćeš dobiti JS na kraju jer je 30 folikulića lijepa brojčica. Samo hrabro i nema veze kaj će ići sve na smrzavanje i sigurno ćeš već sljedeći mjesec stići na FET.


Da, krasna je to brojčica, samo kaj me malo straši. U svakom slučaju nadam se da ću prije ljetnog godišnjeg na FET

----------


## marta26

bas si nesto mozgam, dobile smo choragon kao stopericu prvi put prije punkcije, pa smo dobile na dan punkcije, pa cemo navodno dobiti jos na dan transfera i par dana poslije, a buduci u svakoj ima bete, kad cemo mi opce moci raditi test? koliko stoperici treba da se izluci iz organizma?? valjda ce 14 dana nakon transfera biti dosta :? da ne bi bilo laznih nada

----------


## dani39

amyx~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sutra i da što manje boli

----------


## capka

*marta26* koliko sam pročitala cure kažu da je tako i najbolje čekati 14 dana do nekog testića ili samog vađenja bete.ja ću tak i napraviti.mene isto muči još ohoho pitanja(zanima me kakva inekcija se to dobiva 6 dET jer ću možda biti van zg pa da mi može MM piknuti zu inekciju)  ali skužila sam da mi je najbolje korak po korak do cilja  :Smile: 
sutra na kavi bit će novo pretresanje iste teme  :Smile:

----------


## dim

Capka, Marta26 a ja nizem peh za pehom. Na početku postupka kupim suprefact, koristim ga dva dana, i onda se sam od sebe odšarafi i prolije, pa kupi još jedan. Platim 500 kn za prebrzu vožnju jer jurim na folikumetriju. Danas operem šareno rublje na 90 stupnjeva   :Grin: , a dok ovo pišem dva puta mi kompić bez razloga krepa, samo ostane bijelo na ekranu  :? . Baš se pitam gdje je kraj  8) .   :Love:

----------


## amyx

*dim* a možda su to sve dobri znakovi

----------


## dim

Za sad baš i nisu, ostala bez pola plaće, uništila tri najdraže pletene veste, a kompić kao da se veseli novom   :Laughing:  . Ali usprkos svemu osjećam se baš cool   :Smile:  . Samo mi je sve smiješno, tak da sama sebe više ne poznam. Očito me pucaju hormoni , tak sam mužu objasnila da se njegova najdraža trenirka smanjila zbog mojih hormona   :Razz:  , a on me samo blijedo gleda, jadničak. 
A kak se ti osjećaš pred sutrašnju punkciju?

----------


## capka

*dim* ja mislim da je zato u labu sve po planu!  :Smile:

----------


## amyx

Katastrofa. Ne znam čega me više strah, da će me jako boljeti, da će biti malo js u toliko folikula, hoće li se oploditi... Uglavnom sva sam sje... cijeli dan spavam samo da to sve prođe što prije. Najradije bi preskočila današnji i sutrašnji dan...

----------


## sbonetic

*amyx* sve će biti u redu, ja sam dobila neku inekciju osjetila sam ali nekako sam izdržala, odležala tamo 2 sat i natrag doma na Krk! Danas se super osječam kao da jučer nije bila punkcija

----------


## duga56

cure koliko ste cekale na menopur i kada ste ga otprilike dobile :shock:  :shock:

----------


## amyx

Ako je ginekolog u redu i želi možeš dobiti ljekove za dva dana. Ja sam naručila gonal kod svoje dr i rekla sam joj da mi treba 3 dc. Samo je rekla da kad dobijem M da ju nazovem, ja sam nazvala 1 dc i drugi dc sam imala gonal

----------


## duga56

ja tek 20 idem na onaj zadnji pregled onaj 21 dan ciklusa i vec danas sam dobila m uz to da me ginekolog oprao i reko da sam trebala znati tocan dan kada ce mi trebati a meni samo rekli trebaš ga imati iza 21 dc. jesam li ja krivo postupila što sam ga tražila na vrijeme ovo mi je prvi put pa se osjecam jako napeto i mislim da sam jako smotana i :shock:  :shock:

----------


## dim

Amyx kad je toliko folikula u pitanju nema šanse da ne bude jajnih stanica i to najviše onih dobrih koje će se lijepo oploditi i zauzeti najbolju poziciju u buši sljedećih mjeseci. A znaš za onu staru izeku: bez muke, nema nauke. Tako i u našem slučaju bez znoja pri punkciji nema ni dobrih rezultata   :Love:  . Samo hrabro jer ovo ti je ionako zadnja punkcija. Poslije nje slijede trudničke brige   :Kiss:  .

----------


## Gabi

Ja sam već 11. dc bila naoružana Gonalom.  Stvarno sam se iznenadila kad me sestra nazvala za dva dana i rekla da su stigli. Prije su cure kojima nisu na vrijeme stigli lijekovi mogle posuditi na VV pa ih kasnije vratiti (ne znam da li se to još uvijek može).
Još koji dan i mi opet krećemo  :D .
Svima   :Kiss:

----------


## amyx

*dim*  držim te za riječ da mi je ovo zadnja punkcija(naime i prva je)  :Kiss:  

Gonali se mogu posuditi na VV, sestre zapišu pa im se vrati

----------


## nataša

curke, punoooooooooo!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uspjeh, javljajte kakva je situacija! samo čitam i čitam!!

ide li ko u petak?

ja imam FET  :Love:

----------


## duga56

jesu li gonali i menopur isto ili su to razlicite ampule :?

----------


## duga56

> Ja sam već 11. dc bila naoružana Gonalom.  Stvarno sam se iznenadila kad me sestra nazvala za dva dana i rekla da su stigli. Prije su cure kojima nisu na vrijeme stigli lijekovi mogle posuditi na VV pa ih kasnije vratiti (ne znam da li se to još uvijek može).
> Još koji dan i mi opet krećemo  :D .
> Svima


                                                                                          jesi li ih držala u frižideru dok ti nisu trebali

----------


## katarina

> jesu li gonali i menopur isto ili su to razlicite ampule :?


duga to su ti različite ampule, gonal je čisti fsh, a menopur mješavina fsh i lh.

za sve curke sa vv puno pusa  :Kiss:  i držim srećice kako kome treba  :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## amyx

gonal i menopur nisu nikako iste ampule..Služe za istu svrhu ali imaju različit sastav. Ljekovi mogu biti van frižidera dok je do 25 stupnjeva. Znaći sad bi već lagano mogli u frižider

----------


## uporna

> jesu li gonali i menopur isto ili su to razlicite ampule :?


Po sastavu ne jer je menopur kombinacija lh i fsh dok je gonal čisti fsh.
Doktor bi trebao odrediti koje da nabaviš (inače je menopur jeftiniji).

----------


## maya3

dali nedjeljom na VV ima neka dežurna sestra koja daje injekcije?

----------


## capka

> dali nedjeljom na VV ima neka dežurna sestra koja daje injekcije?


meni su rekli da ima od 7-8 ali nisam provjerila

----------


## maya3

hvala ti na odgovoru al ako netko pouzdanije zna nek mi javi  :Kiss:

----------


## duga56

molim vas ako može netko da mi pojasni što me ceka ukratko objasnim situaciju radila hsg lijevi jajnik mi je zacepljen a desni ok rekao doktor da probamo sa ivf-isci ako neuspije onda lpsc rekao da dođem 21 dc i da narućim menopru (vec sam ga dobila danas stoji u frižideru). sory što davim ali stvarno bi volila znati što me sve ceka  strah me je a ovdje nemam s kim razgovarati o tome vi ste mi jedina nada .

----------


## milivoj73

> maya3 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> dali nedjeljom na VV ima neka dežurna sestra koja daje injekcije?
> 
> 
> meni su rekli da ima od 7-8 ali nisam provjerila


do nove godine su zicer radili ujutro od 7-8 ...nemam noviju info...

----------


## duga56

> molim vas ako može netko da mi pojasni što me ceka ukratko objasnim situaciju radila hsg lijevi jajnik mi je zacepljen a desni ok rekao doktor da probamo sa ivf-isci ako neuspije onda lpsc rekao da dođem 21 dc i da narućim menopru (vec sam ga dobila danas stoji u frižideru). sory što davim ali stvarno bi volila znati što me sve ceka  strah me je a ovdje nemam s kim razgovarati o tome vi ste mi jedina nada .


 nemogu pohvatati i povezati dali nam je svima isto pa ako netko ima problem kao ja ili još važnije imao problem kao ja neka se javi

----------


## amyx

> dali nedjeljom na VV ima neka dežurna sestra koja daje injekcije?


100 % ima nedjeljom sestra za injekciju ali samo do 8. Ja sam jučer završila s pikanjem i sestre su me subotom pitale za nedjelju da li dolazim, ako da da to mora biti do 8. Ja nisam išla jer sam se sama pikala kad nisam morala na preglede

----------


## Gabi

> molim vas ako može netko da mi pojasni što me ceka ... rekao doktor da probamo sa ivf-isci ako neuspije onda lpsc rekao da dođem 21 dc i da narućim menopru (vec sam ga dobila danas stoji u frižideru). sory što davim ali stvarno bi volila znati što me sve ceka  strah me je a ovdje nemam s kim razgovarati o tome vi ste mi jedina nada .


Poslala sam ti pp.

----------


## amyx

*duga56* nekužim kaj te zanima. Ako idete na IVF čeka te sprejanje nosa od 21 ili 1 dc, vaginalete i antibiotici od 3 dc i pikanje menopurom od 3 dc nekih 8-12 dana ovisi kako ćeš reagirati i koliko folikule brzo rastu. Kada dovoljno narastu dobiješ štopericu koja se daje u 23 h navečer, pospješuje sazrijevanje folikula i dva dana nakon toga punkcija. tu ti dr vadi folikule s js koje idu u labos na oplodnju i nakon 2,3 ili 5 dana ti se vračaju oplođene stanice(transfer) i onda čekaš dva tjedna i radiš test ili vadiš ß.

Eto nadam se da te je to zanimalo. Ako imaš neka konkretna pitanja pitaj  :Kiss:

----------


## Gabi

*Duga56* IVF je postupak koji nam je svima isti (stimulacija jajnika, punkcija folikula, aspiracija jajne stanice,oplodnja, transfer embrija). Razlika je samo u stimulaciji, tj. određivanju vrste i količine lijekova.

----------


## Gabi

*Amyx* na spavanje. Sutra te čeka naporan dan. Ili si se naspavala po danu?   :Kiss:  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutra.

----------


## amyx

Na naspavala sam se po danu,ali mogu na opet.danas spavam na rate i non stop sam umorna.sad odoh stvarno spavati  :Kiss:

----------


## zebra26

Pišete o vaginaletama, ja sam također u postupku i trebam nabaviti vaginalete ali niti jedna magistra ne može pročitati o kojim se vaginaletama radi. Može mi netko pomoći?

----------


## nina09

> Pišete o vaginaletama, ja sam također u postupku i trebam nabaviti vaginalete ali niti jedna magistra ne može pročitati o kojim se vaginaletama radi. Može mi netko pomoći?


Ja sam uzimala NATRII TETRABORATIS VAGINALETE.
Ali ja mislim da te možeš podići samo u ljekarni VV.

----------


## Reni76

Idem 3. dan vaditi hormone, kada će mi biti gotovi nalazi?

Već sam radila hormone prije par mjeseci u Osijeku. Da li znate da li
priznaju na VV (dr. Alebić)?

----------


## zuzu

marta26, capka, dim, kako je prošlo danas nakon što sam otišla!? Jel' se vidimo u subotu!? Ja sam morala odjuriti na posao jer moram završiti neke stvari prije bolovanja. Pusa velika svima!

----------


## Gabi

> Idem 3. dan vaditi hormone, kada će mi biti gotovi nalazi?
> 
> Već sam radila hormone prije par mjeseci u Osijeku. Da li znate da li
> priznaju na VV (dr. Alebić)?


Ja sam vadila hormone u Petrovoj, ciklus prije odlaska na VV (isto dr. A), ali sam ih morala ponoviti kod njih. 
Koliko sam čekala na nalaz? Ne sjećam se više....oko 2 tjedna....nalazi su me čekali u kartonu kad sam došla na slijedeći pregled.

----------


## Kadauna

samo da vas kratko izvjestim.... 

danas OGROMNA GUŽVA NA VV-U, sestre se hrabro drže iako im je i computer nešto zaštekao.......

Vani milijardu ljudi, cura, muškaraca, ispred labosa koma, nisu primali od 7.20-8.30 nikoga  :Sad: 

Ali eto nekako funkcioniraju i samo da znate: JUČER, u srijedu mi kaže sestra da je bilo još više ljudi - kaže sestra (s kratkom crnom kosom - dvije su - ona starija) da su samo jučer napravljene 23 punkcije........ u jednom danu

Svima sve naj... i MISLIM(O) NA AMYX KOJA JE DANAS GORE NA PUNKCIJI...... DA JOJ BUDE ŠTO BEZBOLNIJE - GO, AMYX, GO......

----------


## amariya

Samo da javim da sam jučer bila gore (21. dc.) i bila je nesnosna gužva. Čekala sam 4 i pol sata. Svi su već rezignirani, sestra mi je rekla da danas štrajkaju, jer rade i takvim uvijetima da ne mogu prihvatiti smanjenje plaće. L je poslao jednu djevojku doma, makar joj je bio dogovoren postupak, jer mu je prevelika gužva. Ja ide u postupak makar mi je A našao cistu  (23 mm). Od 1. dc sprej  a od 3. pikanje. Puno sreće svima!

----------


## amariya

Jel još netko kretao u stimulirani postupak makar je imao cistu? (nisam je prije imala).

----------


## Bebel

> Jel još netko kretao u stimulirani postupak makar je imao cistu? (nisam je prije imala).


Obični se radi o vodenoj cisti koja ode sa ciklusom.
Sretno u postupku

----------


## Bebel

> Samo da javim da sam jučer bila gore (21. dc.) i bila je nesnosna gužva. Čekala sam 4 i pol sata. Svi su već rezignirani, sestra mi je rekla da danas štrajkaju, jer rade i takvim uvijetima da ne mogu prihvatiti smanjenje plaće. L je poslao jednu djevojku doma, makar joj je bio dogovoren postupak, jer mu je prevelika gužva. Ja ide u postupak makar mi je A našao cistu  (23 mm). Od 1. dc sprej  a od 3. pikanje. Puno sreće svima!


L. je jučer odradio sve postupke, ali nije primio sve narudžbe jer je radio skrećeno. Primio je sve one kojima je bilo kritično po danu ciklusa.
Jučer se kod sestara na predaju uputnica u jednom trenutku čekalo i više od sat vremena  :/

----------


## BLIZU

svima puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:   :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## Kadauna

Sad se sjetoh da sam vas jučer htjela pitati što je sa štrajkom i zaboravila  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

Definitivno NE štrajkakju na VV-u u nekom ozbiljnijem obliku, sve su sestre bile gore, biolozi, doktori, ali očito ne primaju nove, nažalost  :Sad:

----------


## nata

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve cure koje su u postupku.
A posebne *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ idu za amyx*

----------


## taya

za super-curu *amyx*, njene folikule i super-stanice *~~~~~~~~~~*

----------


## katarina

Ja sam bila prekjučer i isto sam čekala 4 sata :/ , gužva je bila strašna, a red za sestre se u jednom trenutku protegao skroz do lifta :shock: .

Muž kolegice po muci (bili su prvi put) prokomentirao da je ovdje sad i nikad više, a da bi nama trebale ležalice sa gablecima.  :Laughing:   8)

----------


## katarina

> da su samo jučer napravljene 23 punkcije........ u jednom danu


u utorak su bile 22

----------


## Bab

> Sad se sjetoh da sam vas jučer htjela pitati što je sa štrajkom i zaboravila   
> 
> Definitivno NE štrajkakju na VV-u u nekom ozbiljnijem obliku, sve su sestre bile gore, biolozi, doktori, ali očito ne primaju nove, nažalost


Jel netko zna dal to znači da ako se ja pojavim u subotu gore, 3DC kak je dogovoreno s dr. da me neće primiti zbog štrajka?! :/

----------


## ksena28

štrajk je gotov, dogovor je postignut! znam, bila sam tamo gore danima

----------


## Bab

joj *Ksena*, baš ti hvala :D ...znam da je i njima koma što se tiče plaća i uvjeta rada, al nekak me stislo oko srca da ćemo morati ovaj mjesec pauzirat zbog svega...

----------


## capka

evo mene s VV.danas u mojoj glavi 100 ? ali ono najvažnije  :D  :D 
bio transfer i imam 2   :Saint:  koja čuvam

----------


## mala2

> evo mene s VV.danas u mojoj glavi 100 ? ali ono najvažnije  :D  :D 
> bio transfer i imam 2   koja čuvam



bravo!!!   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Bab

> evo mene s VV.danas u mojoj glavi 100 ? ali ono najvažnije  :D  :D 
> bio transfer i imam 2   koja čuvam


*Capka* :D  :D  :D  za tebe i tvoje mrve...nek tu ostanu i nek Vam budu najljepši poklon za Valentinovo  :Zaljubljen:   :Saint:

----------


## Bebel

*capka* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da tamo ostanu narednih 9 mj.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za *amyx* i njezine folikule u kojima su se razvile predivne kvalitetne stanice

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve cure u postupcima, da su im dobitni
 :Love:

----------


## Gabi

Bravo Capka, ~~~~~~~~~~~ za tvoje mrvice, i da nas za dva tjedna iznenadiš pozitivnom betom.
Sad rade transfere prije punkcija? Isto počinju raditi u sali od 9, ili ranije?

----------


## capka

da transfere rade prije punkcija u 9h,prije ne,možda čak malo kasnije.

moram reći da je danas sve bilo malo čudno,potvrdit će i druge cure..nismo uopće pozvane na razgovor kod biologice,dr. su sami odlučili koliko js vraćaju.da neke nismo pitale na samom stolu nebi nam ni rekli do razgovora u sobi.ne znamo ni koliko ih se oplodilo, ni kakve su kvalitete,za smrzliće ništa ne  znamo(dr.je rekao da ćemo saznati kad donesemo nalaz bete) ja sam stvarno ostala :?  :?

----------


## nataša

> da transfere rade prije punkcija u 9h,prije ne,možda čak malo kasnije.
> 
> moram reći da je danas sve bilo malo čudno,potvrdit će i druge cure..nismo uopće pozvane na razgovor kod biologice,dr. su sami odlučili koliko js vraćaju.da neke nismo pitale na samom stolu nebi nam ni rekli do razgovora u sobi.ne znamo ni koliko ih se oplodilo, ni kakve su kvalitete,za smrzliće ništa ne  znamo(dr.je rekao da ćemo saznati kad donesemo nalaz bete) ja sam stvarno ostala :?  :?


pa to mi reče andrea3, da uopće nije do razgovora s dr nakon transfera  znala koliko joj je u FET - vraćeno i kakvi su!!

 pa znam da je gužva, ali ne bismo li trebale znati to,  biti konzultirane? :/

----------


## zuzu

> da transfere rade prije punkcija u 9h,prije ne,možda čak malo kasnije.
> 
> moram reći da je danas sve bilo malo čudno,potvrdit će i druge cure..nismo uopće pozvane na razgovor kod biologice,dr. su sami odlučili koliko js vraćaju.da neke nismo pitale na samom stolu nebi nam ni rekli do razgovora u sobi.ne znamo ni koliko ih se oplodilo, ni kakve su kvalitete,za smrzliće ništa ne  znamo(dr.je rekao da ćemo saznati kad donesemo nalaz bete) ja sam stvarno ostala :?  :?


Hmmm, čudno, možda je to zbog gužve! Što ti je dr. rekao koliko dugo trebaš mirovati!? Da li te još boli trbuh?

----------


## zuzu

> evo mene s VV.danas u mojoj glavi 100 ? ali ono najvažnije  :D  :D 
> bio transfer i imam 2   koja čuvam


Suuper! Čestitam  :Love:

----------


## katarina

ja mislim da gore svi pucaju po šavovima jer je *gužva postala nesnosna*, i onda tko naježi?

znam da im je teško ali teško je i nama :?

----------


## capka

rekao je danas odmor i samo odmor a onda polako mogu laganije posliće.trbuh me još malo boli a skužila sam da jedino meni nije prepisao inekcije choragona nije mi rekao zašto a u subotu ga trebam nazvat da vidim hoću li primiti decapeptyl.

----------


## pirica

> rekao je danas odmor i samo odmor a onda polako mogu laganije posliće.trbuh me još malo boli a skužila sam da jedino meni nije prepisao inekcije choragona nije mi rekao zašto a u subotu ga trebam nazvat da vidim hoću li primiti decapeptyl.


jesi li ti ono imala puno folikula??? ako jesi onda ti nije prepisao choragon da bi se izbjegla HS

----------


## Gabi

> ja mislim da gore svi pucaju po šavovima jer je *gužva postala nesnosna*, i onda tko naježi?
> 
> znam da im je teško ali teško je i nama :?


Tko im je kriv kad su tak dobri   :Razz:  .

Trebali bi cijeli kat osloboditi samo za nas i zaposliti još osoblja.   :Wink:

----------


## zuzu

> rekao je danas odmor i samo odmor a onda polako mogu laganije posliće.trbuh me još malo boli a skužila sam da jedino meni nije prepisao inekcije choragona nije mi rekao zašto a u subotu ga trebam nazvat da vidim hoću li primiti decapeptyl.


To ti je zato što ti Choragon može potaknuti hiperstimulaciju!!!Samo ti odmaraj i čuvaj svoje mrvice. Jel znaš što je bilo s martom26!?

----------


## capka

[b]pirica i zuzu* hvala to me baš brinulo,ja mislila da samo mojim mrvicama "neda potporu"   a to je da ja budem ok.
*

----------


## Bebel

> capka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> da transfere rade prije punkcija u 9h,prije ne,možda čak malo kasnije.
> 
> moram reći da je danas sve bilo malo čudno,potvrdit će i druge cure..nismo uopće pozvane na razgovor kod biologice,dr. su sami odlučili koliko js vraćaju.da neke nismo pitale na samom stolu nebi nam ni rekli do razgovora u sobi.ne znamo ni koliko ih se oplodilo, ni kakve su kvalitete,za smrzliće ništa ne  znamo(dr.je rekao da ćemo saznati kad donesemo nalaz bete) ja sam stvarno ostala :?  :?
> 
> 
> pa to mi reče andrea3, da uopće nije do razgovora s dr nakon transfera  znala koliko joj je u FET - vraćeno i kakvi su!!
> ...


Gužva nije ništa veća nego ranijih godina.
Ja sam u jednu nedjelju (prošla godina) ulovila biologicu pa mi je pojasnila kakvi su mi embriji (tad sam imala 20 stanica), a kod FET-a su mi tek nakon transfera rekli koliko su ih vratili (tad je to bilo 5 embrija, bete=0). 
Biologica je ta koja ima glavnu riječ kod vraćanja embrija i ja joj osobno jako vjerujem.
Međutim prije ET-a u labu. slijede velike pripreme, a kad imate preko 15 transfera i preko 20 punkcija sve je dosta složeno organizirati, a sve mora biti u određeno vrijeme (ipak ti embriji imaju poseban tretman i uvjete).

Jedina razlika u odnosu na moj dosadašnji staž je to što se za predati papire kod sestara čeka preko sat vremena (u redu npr. bude oko 6 cura, a u sobi dvije sestre). Zašto je tome tako nemam pojma. Znam da je gl. sestra otišla u mirovinu, ali mislim da je i nova gl. sestra sposobna.
Nekad su red do lifta rješavale u 15 min (ono kad ujutro prije 7 svi mi poletimo gore i dođemo  u isto vrijeme   :Love:  ).

*capka*, budi bezbrižna i sve će biti kako treba. Razmišljaj samo o tome kako će se oni lijepo primiti   :Heart:

----------


## dim

I Marta26 i ja prošle isto ko i capka. Imale smo transfer dvaju embrija i sad u vodoravnom položaju mazimo buše  :D .

----------


## Bab

*Dim i Marta 26*  :D  :D  :D  za Vas i Vaše mrvice.....  :Saint:   :Heart:  

a što se gužvi tiče, bojim se da nas čeka samo još gora situacija, kad nas je svakim danom sve više i više gore  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## zuzu

> I Marta26 i ja prošle isto ko i capka. Imale smo transfer dvaju embrija i sad u vodoravnom položaju mazimo buše  :D .


Super curke  :D ! Ja  vam se onda pridružujem u subotu!!

----------


## capka

hvala cure,ja naravno ne sumnjam u procijenu dr. i biologice.vaše vibre i dobre želje ohrabruju pa nema razloga da uopće sumnjam da se moji malci neće primiti  :Love: 
svima~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~od  :Heart:  
zuzu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za subotu  :Heart:

----------


## Kadauna

gdje li nam je AMYX  :Cekam:   :Cekam:  

nadam se da je sve ok i da se odmara od punkcije.....

----------


## Gabi

I ja stalno pogledavam da li nam se javila Amyx   :Laughing:

----------


## katarina

Dim i Marta 26 za vaše male mrvice  :Love:   :Kiss:   :Heart:   :Saint:

----------


## marta26

evo i mene, sve proslo ok, nakon cekanja sto godina. danas nas je 6 imalo transfer, nisu cekali do blastica, jer nisu stigli  :Rolling Eyes:  to me malo bacilo u bed na pocetku, jer sam brijala za subotu, al sad mi je i draze da je sve gotovo, pa sto bude!!! zuzu,dim, capka, vidimo se goreee! kad budete vi dosle na pikicu??

----------


## andream

> I ja stalno pogledavam da li nam se javila Amyx


X
Amyx, javi nam se ...

----------


## Biene

Dim, Marta26, Capka ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za vaše mrvice.
Danas sam bila na VV, cista je otišla i uskoro krećemo u postupak :D 
Ne znam je li se o tome pisalo, no od sada se treba tel. naručiti i za 3dc
Upoznala sam Amyx nakon njene punkcije i   :Naklon:  curi za hrabrost i puuunooo~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tulim u labu, i puuunooo~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za nju.
Svim curkama~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i   :Kiss:

----------


## zuzu

> evo i mene, sve proslo ok, nakon cekanja sto godina. danas nas je 6 imalo transfer, nisu cekali do blastica, jer nisu stigli  to me malo bacilo u bed na pocetku, jer sam brijala za subotu, al sad mi je i draze da je sve gotovo, pa sto bude!!! zuzu,dim, capka, vidimo se goreee! kad budete vi dosle na pikicu??


Ne kužim,kak nisu stigli!? Jesu ti uspjeli što zalediti? MA biti će sve oke, znaš da smo pričale danas da i nije dobro da je sve idealno....   :Smile:

----------


## n&a

> evo i mene, sve proslo ok, nakon cekanja sto godina. danas nas je 6 imalo transfer, nisu cekali do blastica, jer nisu stigli  to me malo bacilo u bed na pocetku, jer sam brijala za subotu, al sad mi je i draze da je sve gotovo, pa sto bude!!! zuzu,dim, capka, vidimo se goreee! kad budete vi dosle na pikicu??


evo da se i ja malo javim sa novostima...u ponedjeljak bila punkcija, jučer transfer. bila sam jako žalosna, štoviše pustila suzu jer sam bila uvjerena da ne idem taj dan jer je kao bolje čekati blastice. kod mene valjda nismo mogli čekati jer se od 8 js oplodilo samo 2. idem na injekcije 16,17,21 i 29 beta. sad slijedi čekanje...
uglavnom,užasno sam napuhnuta, boli me, pogotovo me jutros probudilo u pola7 takvo probadanje da sam htjela zvati dr.L. čak i kada guram utriće pod prstima osjetim neke promjene. mm već čita simptome trudnuće.
capka, dim, marta26, zuzu podijelite i vi kako se osjećate.

----------


## marta26

*zuzu*, ma kao nisu stigli, jer nemaju vremena pratiti od guzve, pa su vratili 2 koje im se cine super i kasnije ce vidjeti dal ima koji smrzlic. evo mene danas bas boli, na trenutke me bas nekak pece unutra, a kad hodam tesko mi je i hodati, nadam se da ce to proci. meni je glupo, ak jos postoji sansa za smrzlice da nisu cekali, al evo, tak je jednoj curki rekao, jednostavno ne stignu sve pratiti :/

----------


## marta26

e da, zanima me zasto nam daju desapeptyl 3 dan nakon transfera, sad citam da je on za supresij hormona, nis ne kuzim, iskusne, molim...

----------


## capka

*n&a*  mene ti i dalje od punkcije boli,onak tupa bol visoko u trbuhu i napuhnuta sam. dr.me danas pitao kako sam,da li sam jako napuhnuta jer se sjeća da je bilo puno js.pa sam mu rekla da jesam napuhnuta ali ne tak jako, nije odustao od transfera.inekcije choragona neću dobiti a za decapeptyl će vidjeti.ništa me ne pecka niti ne probada za sad.betu vadim 29. 5. kad i ti.vidimo se možda u nedjelju na inekciji.

----------


## capka

*n&a* ti si bila kod biologice taj dan?jesi ti blond cura s šiškicama?  :Kiss:

----------


## dim

Ja se osjećam čisto OK, niš me ne boli niti probada, jedino me lovi umor tak da sam se kući vozila skoro dva sata. Marta26 na pikicu budem došla u subotu jako rano jer žurim (naravno polako   :Grin:  ) na jednu feštu, tak da se možda ni nebumo vidle. Ali zato u nedjelju sigurno budemo stigle popiti i kavu. Ja radm i male kućanske poslove (pranje suđa, sušenje rublja, i sl.) nadam se da to nije previše za dan transfera.

----------


## amyx

Hej cure, evo mene...sorry ali zaspala sam ko beba kaad sam došla doma.
Sve je prošlo,hm, ajmo reći ok. Bilo je 27 folikula, dr mi je vadio samo 14 i rekao da nema šanse da me više mući,da će i ovo biti dovoljno.I da ako u ovima nema stanica da neće biti ni u onima koje su ostale jer su te puno manje. Uglavnom dobili smo 9 js i nadamo se tulumu s dečkima. Transfra definitivno nema ovaj mjesec, moram mu se javiti kad mi prođe M da me pregleda i odluči hoćemo li išta raditi prije ljeta ili tek na jesen, jer je sve sad baš na knap. I da zovem ga drugi tjedan da mi kaže koliko se oplodilo i koliko su zamrznuli.Nek bude barem za 2 FET-a i ja  :D .
i još na kraju...bolilo je za pop...ako sam ovo preživjela preživjet ću sve. sestra (crna kosa do ramena,kak se zove?) me cijelo vrijeme držala za ruku i grlila me i ljubila i govorila da sam baš hrabra, a na kraju me i Alebić izgrlio za hrabrost   :Grin:  
Ako se još čega sjetim pišem. Svima   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   i hvala na podršci

----------


## amyx

capka ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Saint:   :Saint:   i da ne dođe do HS

Biene   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   drago mi je što smo se upoznale i što konačno krečeš
(sorry ako sam bila malo izgubljena, ali baš sam billa u komi)

----------


## Kadauna

Ajme Amyx, hvala Bogu i super za jajne stanice  :D  :D  :D 

ti se lijepo odmori i dodjelujem ti VIRTUALNI ORDEN ZA HRABROST  :Naklon:

----------


## mala2

:D  :D  :D 
amyx, bravo! super si ti to odradila!!!

----------


## Bebel

> Bilo je 27 folikula, dr mi je vadio samo 14 i rekao da nema šanse da me više mući,da će i ovo biti dovoljno.
> Uglavnom dobili smo 9 js i nadamo se tulumu s dečkima.
> Nek bude barem za 2 FET-a i ja  :D .
> i još na kraju...bolilo je za pop...ako sam ovo preživjela preživjet ću sve. sestra (crna kosa do ramena,kak se zove?) me cijelo vrijeme držala za ruku i grlila me i ljubila i govorila da sam baš hrabra, a na kraju me i Alebić izgrlio za hrabrost   
> Ako se još čega sjetim pišem. Svima      i hvala na podršci


Bravo za hrabrost :D  :D    :Kiss:  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za ET prije godišnjih
Ta divna sestra je Goga. Dobri duh VV-a  :Saint:

----------


## amyx

E da rekao mi je dr sexat se ni pod razno da ne bi imali sedamnaestorke koliko je folikula ostalo. Umrla sam od smijeha koliko god me bolilo. Rekoh, da baš mi je sad sex na pameti.A on kaže ni slijedećih 10 dana. Jadan MM...zadnja dva tjedna ništa jer me sve bolilo,pa apstinencija prije punkcije i sad još ovih 10 dana   :Laughing:

----------


## maja8

> E da rekao mi je dr sexat se ni pod razno da ne bi imali sedamnaestorke koliko je folikula ostalo. Umrla sam od smijeha koliko god me bolilo. Rekoh, da baš mi je sad sex na pameti.A on kaže ni slijedećih 10 dana. Jadan MM...zadnja dva tjedna ništa jer me sve bolilo,pa apstinencija prije punkcije i sad još ovih 10 dana


A samo da znaš ni nakon toga jer se na početku trudnoće ne preporuča  :Grin:  i mom je ista situacija  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## taya

*amyx*  :Naklon:   :Naklon:   za hrabrost i ~~~~~~~~~~~ i   :Kiss:  , sada se dobro odmori, da novi dom za mrve bude tuto spreman  :Wink:

----------


## duga56

Velika HVALA kadauna i gabi to je to što mi je trebalo. Osjecam se puno mirnija i zadovoljnija još jednom hvala   :Heart:

----------


## capka

*amyx* draga,jedva smo čekale tvoje javljanje, bravo  :Naklon:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da se sve oplode  :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## Gabi

Bravo Amyx. Ma znali smo mi da si ti hrabra. Sad nek se samo lijepo oplode i čekaju da im se  mama oporavi i uzme ih natrag. 
A i naš dr. Alebić je stvarno pažljiv. 

 :Kiss:

----------


## ana-

*amyx* sve čestitke na izdržljivosti i na prekrasnom brojui puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se sve oplode a ti sada   :Coffee:  i nek dečki imaju tulum u labosu   :Bye:  i  :Kiss:  

Mi krečemo iduči tjedan sve je spremno od spreja,vaginaleta,menopura i antibiotika napokon  :D  :D  :D  :D ,kad mi je dr.L rekao da smo u postupku te da nema niti jedne ciste mom oduševljenju nije bilo kraja i radi toga se isplatilo čekati 5 sati.Kad sam izašla van preplavili su me takvi osjećaji da nisam zanala jel bi plakala il se smijala od sreće.

Svim curama šaljem puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dobitke od   :Heart:   :Heart:  

---------------------------------
ja 83.endometrioza,pcos
2007.op.endo.lpsc
mm 82 sve ok
1 IVF vv - još malo pa počelo

----------


## nata

*capka, marta26 i dim* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za vas i vaše   :Saint:   :Saint:  
*amyx*  :Klap:

----------


## nina09

> *capka, marta26 i dim* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za vas i vaše    
> *amyx*


potpisujem,za prekrasne VV bebe  :Saint:   :Heart:   :Saint:

----------


## Gabi

> *capka, marta26 i dim* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za vas i vaše    
> *amyx*


X
kad vam to zažele ovako tri varaždinke jedna za drugom onda mora uspjeti.

----------


## n&a

> *n&a* ti si bila kod biologice taj dan?jesi ti blond cura s šiškicama?


je, bila sam kod biologice taj dan, sa šiškicama! ugnjavila ženu valjda 15min, stvarno si je dala truda i objasnila mi sve, premda pola nisam razumjela, ali nisam ženu htjela prekidati jer se sva uživila, glavno da sam bit shvatila (nadam se). zato mi je tako čudno da vas nije zvala, mislim da to nije ok!!! a kako ti izgledaš?

meni su rekli da dođem na injekcije oko 7, 7.30 tako da ću biti tamo u to vrijeme.

----------


## n&a

amyx, bravo! svaka čast, baš si hrabrica!!!

----------


## marta26

evo, danas mi je malo bolje, iako jos malo bolucka. nisam se jos ustala iz kreveta pa cu vidjeti kak ce biti kad prohodam, al me probudilo po noci i morala sam ici piskiti. amyx, pa ti si hrabrica velika, drago mi je da si izdrzala, nadamo se velikom tulmu u labu. ja cu sutra bit gore oko pol8 8, glupo mi dolazit ranije. a za sta je decapeptyl? niko mi nije odgovorio?

----------


## jelenkić

*capka, marta26, dim i n&a*  za vaše   :Saint:  
amyx, svaka čast na hrabrosti!!!
ana- i ja ću valjda od slijedećeg tjedna, spremna, još samo da procurim i krećemo! Kaj se stvarno treba naručiti za 3dc?

----------


## zuzu

> evo, danas mi je malo bolje, iako jos malo bolucka. nisam se jos ustala iz kreveta pa cu vidjeti kak ce biti kad prohodam, al me probudilo po noci i morala sam ici piskiti. amyx, pa ti si hrabrica velika, drago mi je da si izdrzala, nadamo se velikom tulmu u labu. ja cu sutra bit gore oko pol8 8, glupo mi dolazit ranije. a za sta je decapeptyl? niko mi nije odgovorio?


Super, vidimo se onda sutra gore. Drago mi je da si danas puno bolje  :D 
Što se tiče Decapeptyl-a, on služi za supresiju rada jajnika...omogućuje da se naši jajnici nakon stimulacije malo smire i sljedeći ciklus normalno funkcioniraju!

----------


## nokia

> *amyx*    za hrabrost i ~~~~~~~~~~~ i   , sada se dobro odmori, da novi dom za mrve bude tuto spreman


potpisujem

----------


## dim

Cure hvala Vam na svim željama i vibricama, moja dva   :Saint:   :Saint:   ih osjećaju i znam da im godi da imaju toliku podršku da ostanu tu gdje jesu narednih 9 mjeseci. 
Zuzu mi se vjerojatno nećemo vidjeti ali želim ti uspješan transfer i puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Kiss:  .
Capka kak je tvoj trbuščić, jel se smirila bol i napetost?

----------


## Glorija

curke, imam jedno pitanje! idem drugi put u nestimulirani postupak i pijem klomifene. prvi put su me jajnici rasturali od prve tablete do punkcije, koja nije urodila plodom, ovaj put  nista. kakva su vaša iskustva: da li to znaci išta ili ništa?!

----------


## ana-

*jelenkić* draga i ja čekam da procurim trebala bi 20 ili 21 uvijek me zeza taj jedan dan,a što se tiče 3 dc nemoraš se naručiti tak su mi jučer rekli nek da samo dođem s inekcijama menopura nadam se da če nam se potrefiti da smo zajedno da imamo društvo a i neke je stvari lakše prebroditi u dvoje.  :Love:  

--------------------------------------
ja 83.endo.,pcos
2007.op.endo.lpsc
mm 82,sve ok
1 IVF vv- još malo pa počelo :D  :D

----------


## Gabi

Ja napokon dobila sestre da se naručim sutra za pregled (3. dc), a ona meni kaže: "NE, NE MOŽETE DOĆI SUTRA"   :Evil or Very Mad:  . Pa koji se to vrag gore dešava. 
Idem iz ovih stopa nazvati dr. A.

----------


## Bab

Mooooliiiim???? A jesu bar rekle razlog???  :Evil or Very Mad:  
Ajde nam javi kaj je dr. A reko da znam ak se moja vještica udostoji danas pojavit.

----------


## Gabi

Ma bila je ljubazna, samo sam ja zbog toga   :Evil or Very Mad:  . Objašnjavala  mi je da sad to moraju sve upisivat u komp. Rekla je nek nazovem dr.

----------


## capka

kod mene je stanje isto.još boli trbuh  :Sad:   i jako mi se spava.dr. mi je rekao da se sutra čujemo telefonski da se dogovorimo za inekciju u nedjelju.zna li netko kad bi dr.A mogla dobiti i na koji broj ili da zovem sestre pa preko njih kontaktiram. danas ćemo moja dva  :Saint:  i ja samo lagano prekapat po ladicama i dovesti malo reda u ormar.  :Laughing:  
cure svima~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sve što vam treba

----------


## amariya

Pa što je to sad s tim naručivanjem? Kud smo nervozni zbog postupka, sad još oko sestara i naručivanja. Ja sam danas ujutro zvala A da ga pitam jel ok što sam dobila mengu 23.dc, da počnem sa sprejem, a on je rekao da je ok i da dođem sutra i baš me briga, neću zvati sestre i nervirati se dok ih dobije.

----------


## Gabi

Capka imaš pp

----------


## katarina

amyx za hrabrost i tulum u labu  :Love:  

capka,dim,marta26  :Kiss:  

gabi sve će biti ok, ja bih na tvom mjestu samo došla i rekla da sam se tako dogovorila sa docom  :Razz:  

bab, ana-, jelenkić, biene  :Love:  

gdje nam je dani, javi seee  :Heart:

----------


## Bebel

> Pa što je to sad s tim naručivanjem? Kud smo nervozni zbog postupka, sad još oko sestara i naručivanja. Ja sam danas ujutro zvala A da ga pitam jel ok što sam dobila mengu 23.dc, da počnem sa sprejem, a on je rekao da je ok i da dođem sutra i baš me briga, neću zvati sestre i nervirati se dok ih dobije.


Ja se svaki put naručim i to me je spasilo zadnji put jer je doktor bio u gužvi i primao je samo narudžbe i trudnice.
Sve koji su došli bez narudžbe taj dan nije primio.
Inače kad sam zadnji put zvala da se naručim 8dc, sestra je rekla da je taj dan pun i mogu dan prije ili poslije. Znači da lista ipak ima neki značaj.
Sretno svima koji su u postupcima kao i onima koji ih planiraju   :Love:

----------


## Gabi

> gabi sve će biti ok, ja bih na tvom mjestu samo došla i rekla da sam se tako dogovorila sa docom


Ako ga ne uspijem dobiti....a dobit ću ga..... sutra dolazim gore i ne idem doma dok me ne pregleda   :Grin:  .

----------


## Glorija

ja sam inače bila u srijedu 3dc bez da sam se naručila prije, bila je gužva al me dr.A: primio već oko pol 10 i nije bilo nikakvih problema.

----------


## Bab

A dajte mi recite, curke moje, jl ja njih mogu možda zvat u subotu i do kolko sati?
Mislim da ni danas ništa od vještice pa ako slučajno dođe sutra da se ipak probam naručit za ponedjeljak jer će mi inače propast ovaj ciklus.

Joj, baš sam sad i   :Evil or Very Mad:   i   :Crying or Very sad:   zbog svega ovoga...

----------


## ana-

Curke imam jedno pitanje nisu mi rekli oko koliko da dođem 3 dc pa me zanima kada vi idete ili nije bitno vrijeme .

----------


## jelenkić

Bab, upravo sam i ja o tome razmišljala ner sam trebala procurit još prekjučer, a naravno da kasni, pa sam sad sva u brizi da mi i ovaj mjesec opet ne propadne postupak ako dobijem sutra a biti će prekasno za naručit se.

----------


## Bab

Ma baš sam si jadna...inače nemam s tim problema, ko urica je...i baš se sad sve zakomplicira...i još to sa našim sestrama i ogromnom gužvom.
A bedasto mi zvat dr. direktno da ga pitam šta bi bilo kad bi bilo?!?!?!

uf....nije nam lako!

----------


## capka

cure obzirom da i subotom rade punom parom mislim da sestre zovete slobodno već od jutra.

----------


## Gabi

> Curke imam jedno pitanje nisu mi rekli oko koliko da dođem 3 dc pa me zanima kada vi idete ili nije bitno vrijeme .


Ako si kod dr. L onda ne trebaš dolaziti prije 11, a kod dr. A možeš već oko 8. 

Prvo idu na pregled cure koje su već u postupku, a odmah poslije njih uzimaju one koje tek trebaju krenuti. Zatim je na redu sala, a tek na kraju cure koje dolaze na dogovore i sl.

----------


## dim

Da im je gore panika, to jest. Naime jučer je još i dr. L dodatno sestrama održao nekakvo predavanje o brzini i efikasnosti. Moram priznati da im baš i  nije sjelo i još su dugo nakon  njegova izlaska opravdavale njegove optužbe. Pa mislim da baš zbog toga uvode stroža pravila. 
Usput dok sam se tuširala primjetila sam unutar pupka nešto crno kao madež, no kad sam bolje pogledala utvrdila sam da se radi o nekakvom podljevu krvi  :/ . Dal bi me to trebalo brinuti?

----------


## kata.klik

moram komentirati...ovo za subotu...

u subotu mogu doći samo cure koje su u postupku (folikometrija, punkcija transfer AIH) i cure kojima je to 3 dc odnosno 2 dc i to je to...
.postoje iznimke ako se posebno s doktorom dogovoriš ali to je samo i isključivo na dogovor...

za sve druge dogovore i preglede nije bitno jeli to 8 dc ili 9 dc 21 ili 23 dc...tako da moze cekati do ponedjeljka...

inače oni koji su češće gore mogli su primjetiti da su ponedjeljkom i srijedom najveće gužve ako niste u postupku i dolazite na dogovor bolje izbjegavat ta dva dana, da četvrtkom i petkom dolaze i trudnice. 

i još nešto ako vas doktor naruči na 3dc i imate sve potrebne ljekove vi ste službeno u postupku i ne će vas poslati kući...

----------


## katarina

Bebel draga  :Kiss:  , sve je to o.k kak si napisala i treba biti reda, ali recimo kod mene je to naručivanje za 3 dc komplicirano, a objasnit ću i zašto.
Dakle ja pijem dabriće 10 dana i onda čekam menzis, e sad, mogu dobiti kroz tri dana ali i kroz četri ili pet dana! I kad onda da se naručim?Nije uvijek sve transparentno i zato bi trebalo biti lufta u naručivanjima (vidi npr. Bab, jelenkić).  :Love:

----------


## Gabi

Joj, cure moje, pao mi je kamen sa srca. Dr. A kaže:"Pa šta ću sad s vama?   :Smile:   Ma, samo vi meni dođite sutra".
 :D  :D  :D

----------


## Bab

Bravo *Gabi*...i za tvoju upornost i za našeg dragog dr. A koji nas nikad neće ostavit na cjedilu :D  :D  :D 
I kad si već tolko truda uložila, mora se to i nagradit sa bar jednim   :Saint:  

*Katarina*, potpisujem Te u cijelosti...

----------


## zuzu

> Da im je gore panika, to jest. Naime jučer je još i dr. L dodatno sestrama održao nekakvo predavanje o brzini i efikasnosti. Moram priznati da im baš i  nije sjelo i još su dugo nakon  njegova izlaska opravdavale njegove optužbe. Pa mislim da baš zbog toga uvode stroža pravila. 
> Usput dok sam se tuširala primjetila sam unutar pupka nešto crno kao madež, no kad sam bolje pogledala utvrdila sam da se radi o nekakvom podljevu krvi  :/ . Dal bi me to trebalo brinuti?


Ja isto to imam! Nemam pojma što je to! Sutra ću pitati dr.-a p ati javim! Malo scary izgleda :shock:

----------


## Gabi

*Bab*, riječi ti se pozlatile.

A dr. A je stvarno divan.

----------


## Bebel

> Bebel draga  , sve je to o.k kak si napisala i treba biti reda, ali recimo kod mene je to naručivanje za 3 dc komplicirano, a objasnit ću i zašto.
> Dakle ja pijem dabriće 10 dana i onda čekam menzis, e sad, mogu dobiti kroz tri dana ali i kroz četri ili pet dana! I kad onda da se naručim?Nije uvijek sve transparentno i zato bi trebalo biti lufta u naručivanjima (vidi npr. Bab, jelenkić).


U potpunosti se slažem da sve treba biti lufta, ali ja samo govorim o neki činjenicama nakon dužeg staža na VV-u. 
Tako je npr. zadnji put kad sam ja predavala uputnicu (dan kad je bila gužva i doktor radio skraćeno) jedna cura je rekla da je dogovorila sa doktorom dolazak, i onda je sestra uzela moje i njezine papire (ja sam bila naručena) i otišla doktoru. Nju nije primio jer je rekao da nije naručena. Što je tu istina, nemam pojma, ali ona se nije bunila nakon njegovog komentara.
Slažem se da se teško naručiti 3dc, ali mislim da su tu sestre fleksibilne jer ti slučajevi imaju prioritet. Mene svaki put pitaju ime i prezime, ali npr. početkom prošle godine je bilo samo: ok dođite 8dc, bez da me itko pitao ime.
Uopće mi nije namjera nekog plašiti nego ukazati na činjenicu da je sigurnije naručiti se   :Kiss:

----------


## ana-

*kata.klik.*jel mi možeš reč od kada primaju subotom u slučaju da me potrefi 3dc. :?

----------


## katarina

bebel   :Love: 

najvažnije je da si međusobno pomažemo,bodrimo, a gore će se stvari već posložiti  :Love:

----------


## amariya

Meni je sutra 2.dc. i pitala sam dr. A. jel mogu doći u 10 (jer putujem), a on je rekao da mogu. Makar mislim da treba doći oko 9, ako se može. (tako sam prije dolazila subotom)

----------


## Biene

Vezano uz naručivanje 3dc i inače , sestra mi je rekla da se sada obavezno naručuje jer se sve pacjentice vode preko računala koje je umreženo i da im ako pacijent nije uveden HZZO ne priznaje uputnicu.
E sad mioja je logika vezana uz 3dc ako ste u stimuliranom postupku i počinjete sa sprejanjem od 1dc, a 3dc trebate početi sa stimulacijom 3dc će vas dr obavezno primiti stigli se vi naručiti ili ne.
Za preglede 3dc nisam baš sigurna s obzirom na umrežena računala?

Amyx, sve je OK i meni je drago da sam te srela i upoznala, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se što prije oporaviš i završiš započeto na najbolji mogući način  :Saint:

----------


## slavonka2

Evo moje prve 2 injekcije su iza nas i tako sam ponosna na MM koji me tako hrabro bocka svako jutro jer ja nemam hrabrosti sama...

Pozdrav svim hrambrim parovima...i sretno...  :Wink:

----------


## kata.klik

> *kata.klik.*jel mi možeš reč od kada primaju subotom u slučaju da me potrefi 3dc. :?


ovisi kod kojeg si doktora....kod dr. A sve ide brže i on ponekad odradi sve pacijente prije sale, a kod dr. L. je malo duže, jer su kod njega puno veće gužve, ja sam u svom postupku došla u 7 a na redu sam bila oko pola 11...iza 9 sati najbolje doći....

----------


## slavonka2

I da, i ja misli da bi trebalo biti lufta za naručivanje, jer ni naši ciklusi nisu baš točni, a da ne kažem koliko sam puta znala zvati u danu a da mi se nitko ne javi...

Gužva je, to znam, ali ako mi imamo razumjevanja trebaju i oni, ali svakako mislim da su sestre korektne s obzirom koliko posla naprave i koliko injekcija na dan daju....svaka čast...

Ali doktor A. je naprosto DIVAN....i hvala bogu da ga imamo.... :D

----------


## Gabi

> Ali doktor A. je naprosto DIVAN....i hvala bogu da ga imamo.... :D



Potpisujem svaku riječ.

----------


## nevena

uh citam ovo o narucivanju i sad i mene hvata strah. ja  imam dogovor da dodjem 8 dc jer bi isli na prirodni. 
e sad ja najprije mogu zvat sestre i narucit se 8 dana ranije jer cu zvati odmah isti dan cim dobijem mengu. e sad sta ako ona kaze nemoze taj dan? a ovulacija mi je ranije i bude kasno za sve.
valjda one ipak takve slucajeve ne odbijaju, kad je vazno koji dan se dodje na pregled?

----------


## Kadauna

Nevena, 

ne treba te hvatati panika.. Ti si u boljem položaju nego one DC 3. Samo ti nazovi čim dobiješ menstruaciju i kaži da si s docom dogovorila za DC 8 i da te naruče i upišu za upravo taj dan. 

K.

----------


## lastavica1979

Sto se doktora tice mislim da je dr A malo fleksibilniji nego dr L . Ja sam isto prosli put bila gore i kad dr L kaze sestrama da vise ne prima to je zadnje nema kod njega bas sentimentalnosti. Bas je i mene strah sad tog narucivanja jer do sad mi menga bila ko urica,a sad ju je proljece udarilo pa mi kasnila 8 dana ovaj mjesec sto je meni jako puno

----------


## nataša

evo ja sa fet-a danas. od 4 odmrznutih preživio je samo jedan, moj mali borac  :Heart:

----------


## dim

Zuzu kad saznaš javi o čemu je riječ, jer kao što kažeš ne izgleda baš "prirodno". Ja sam mislila da je možda od transfera, ali to sad mogu isključiti kad je tvoj transfer tek sutra. Sretno sutra   :Kiss:  .

----------


## marta26

natasa, drzimo fige za malog ledenog :D

----------


## Gabi

*Nataša*,  :D  za malog borca i veliku betu.

----------


## nevena

natasa, drzimo fige onda za malog borca da se izbori do kraja   :Heart:  

Kadauna hvala, tak cu i napraviti

----------


## Dodirko

*Gabi*  !!!!   Super!!!!   :D

----------


## mimimuc

cure molim pomoć!
danas sam sa popodnevnim šmrkom zakasnila , jel smeta ?
koliko se može kasniti?
u biti dok mi nije ni rekao da moraju biti isti razmaci to sam čula od cura koje imaju više staža pasam se toga i pridržavala

javite mi molim vas

----------


## Dodirko

Nisi napisala koliko si kasnila.... A drugo... ne preostaje ti ništa drugo već nastaviti.


 :Love:

----------


## mimimuc

dodirko ,hvala
trebala sam u pola 2 a ja skužila u 6.20

pola 6-pola 2-pola 10 tako sam šmrkala
sada sam pomaknula sve za 1 sat unapijed( da mi nebude preblizu) pa tako dalje

----------


## ana-

smiju li se vaginalete kaj sam dobila držati u frižideru naime na njima piše da se moraju čuvati na temperaturi do 15 stupnjeva . :? 

------------------------------------
ja 83.endometrioza,pcos
2007.op.endo.lpsc
mm 82.sve ok
1 IVF vv-još malo pa počelo :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## bony

[quote="ana-"]smiju li se vaginalete kaj sam dobila držati u frižideru naime na njima piše da se moraju čuvati na temperaturi do 15 stupnjeva . :? 

ja nisam držala i sve je bilo ok,ni oni u apoteci ih ne drže u frižideru

----------


## milivoj73

> dodirko ,hvala
> trebala sam u pola 2 a ja skužila u 6.20
> 
> pola 6-pola 2-pola 10 tako sam šmrkala
> sada sam pomaknula sve za 1 sat unapijed( da mi nebude preblizu) pa tako dalje


nema ti to veze...mž je Luči rekao da razmaci nisu bitni samo da se ušmrkne 3 puta od buđenja do spavanja...

----------


## nataša

fala curke...
malo sam u totalnom  bedu...ljudi oko  mene me ne mogu podnijeti!
ja nervozna, a tek je drugi dpt!

ko će dočekati 28. ?!

ništa se ne usudim raditi, wc mi je noćna mora  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## ana-

*nataša* da ti što prije prođu dani do ß i puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dobitnu i   :Saint:   :Saint:  
jeli je bitno u koje se vrijeme piju hiramicini znam da se piju od 1dc ja i mm.

*amyx* kako si mi hrabrice,jel se odmaraš   :Kiss:  
-------------------------
ja 83.endom.pcos
2007.op.endo.lpsc
mm 82.sve ok
1 IVF vv-još samo 4 dana pa počelo :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## amyx

Nisam baš najbolje.Sve me boli i od četvrtka samo ležim. Mislim da imam neku blažu HS. Dosta mi je trbuh napuhan, ali trudim se piti dosta vode i idem redovno na wc. cure koliko otprilike traju ti simptomi HS?

----------


## Dodirko

I mene zanima kada bi ti simptomi mogli proći....

----------


## Gabi

Sad znam zbog čega je "čudna" atmosfera na našem VV. HZZO im je drastično ograničio broj postupaka. MPO postaje luksuz koji treba svesti na najmanju moguću mjeru.   :Evil or Very Mad:  

Ja sam ipak uspjela postati klomifenka. :D E, ovaj ću postupak stavrno cijeniti kao oko u glavi.

I doktorima je teško jer im je uskraćeno da rade ono što očito vole.
Dr. A je naše zlato.   :Kiss:

----------


## taya

> Nisam baš najbolje.Sve me boli i od četvrtka samo ležim. Mislim da imam neku blažu HS. Dosta mi je trbuh napuhan, ali trudim se piti dosta vode i idem redovno na wc. cure koliko otprilike traju ti simptomi HS?


meni su trajali dobrih 2 mjeseca... mislim da tebi ne bi smjeli trajati toliko, jer porast ß pojačava HS (tako sam shvatila   :Rolling Eyes: )
samo se ponašaj i dalje kako si navela i sve će se srediti
 :Kiss:   od nas

----------


## Kadauna

danas bila gore na punkciji. Gore apsolutna ludnica, mislijm da su danas imali preko 20 punkcija. 

Meni nažalost onaj punktirani folikul prazan   :Sad:  

Idemo dalje.... već je dugo slogan vladajuće stranke, pa čini mi se da postaje i moj   :Laughing:  


Pozdrav svima, POZDRAV AMYX. Polako i čuvaj se.... Šetnjica lagana kad budeš mogla, ali samo do Novih Dvora i odmah natrag u horizontalu.

K.

----------


## marta26

*zuzu*, kak je prosao transfer, jesu barem tebi rekli koliko ima smrzlica i koliko se oplodilo? meni danas sestra rekla da cu saznati kad docu dodjem s betom, molim Boga pozitivnom i velikom  :Grin:

----------


## capka

*marta26* ja baš mislila pitati može li se otići na razgovor kod biologice i prije da bar nešto saznam?

----------


## andream

capka, mislim da bi mogla otići. Ja sam nakon transfera koji je bio u subotu na treći dan ciklusa (taj dan još nismo znali kako će se dalje razvijati situacija s četiri preostala embrija), u ponedjeljak stala pred vrata labosa, i rekla onoj krupnijoj plavoj teti da bih htjela do biologice pitati je li što zamrznuto. Ona me najavila kod nje i odmah me lana prozvala i rekla da je sve smrznuto, odmah se sjetila, nije trebala ni pogledati u papire. I eto, upravo mi je jedan malac iz te serije bio dobitan   :Saint:

----------


## marta26

a nis, ja idem sutra gore, pa nece biti guzve, ak je velika teta gore ja cu ju pitati  :Razz:  jer me to fakat zanima, nije valjda da nijedan nije dosao do blastice, ak nije, onda ni ove dvije morulice u meni nece opstati, hm, onda mozda bolje da ni ne pitam :/  sam cu se zbedirati. ma cekat cu ja do bete

----------


## amyx

Andream,kako to gore ide sa placanjem smrzavanja i odmrzavanja?

----------


## zuzu

Bok cure! Tek sam sada došla k sebi, bila sam na VV od 7 45 do 14 45  :Grin:  Transfer je prošao o.k. Vratili su mi dva embrija, a 6 su zamrznuli.Imali smo svi razgovor s biologicom i bila je super, sve mi je objasnila i vrlo je optimistična! Sada sam u horizontali i čuvam svoje mrvice!
Dim pitala sam dr.L. za onaj podljev u trbuhu, ali nije ništa posebno prokomentirao, nije baš bio pričljiv tijekom transfera. Ma, sigurno to nije ništa ozbiljno, vjerojatno od napinjanja tijekom punkcije. Pusa velika svima!

----------


## andream

amyx, plaća se odmrzavanje kada dođe do transfera, oko 1200 kn i nešto još sitno. Svakako ćeš dobiti i račun pa to prilažeš iduće godine za povrat poreza. Plaćaš i injekcije koje primaš u postupku (svaka oko 70 kn). Ja sam dobila choragon, pa decapeptyl, pa opet choragon. I trebat će ti još i uputnica za ET, koja pokriva sve folikulometrije (obično od 8. dana ciklusa kreće prva). Trebat će ti još i utrići i andol 100 (bar je tako meni bila terapija do bete, a onda i kasnije). Sretno!

----------


## andream

> nije baš bio pričljiv tijekom transfera


da, kad je transfer nepisano nam je pravilo svima, i pacijentima i doktorima, da baš ne pričamo puno... valjda nam je svima to svojevrsni sveti trenutak, kruna i nagrada koja dolazi nakon svega... Sretno!   :Love:

----------


## dim

Zuzu čestitam na dobrom transferu i smrzličima  :D . Stvarno super da je biologica razgovarala s Vama, barem znaš na čemu si, a mi koje smo bile u četvrtak, otišle smo doma ko tuke  :/ . Nije lijepa usporedba ali stvarno smo zakinute za vrijedne informacije   :Evil or Very Mad:  (počela sam sumnjat u malverzacije) .
 Kaj se tiće tog podljeva čini mi se da je danas malo svjetliji, tak da se nadam da prolazi   :Smile:  .

----------


## Šiškica

Probala sam danas nazvati sestre da se naručim za ponedjeljak..(3dc)

 prvo je bilo zauzeto pa se nitko nije javljao  :? 
malo me je frka da me ne vrate !!!

jedino je utješno što sam u pon. slobodna pa mogu kampirat cijeli dan.. naravno ak me ne otjeraju !!!

----------


## amyx

Thanks andream.racun mi slabo vrijedi jer imam stambeni kredit pa mi nis drugo ne priznaju,jedino mozda na mm da pisu odmrzavanje embrija  :Laughing:

----------


## capka

*andream*,hvala ti.jako sam   :Sad:   što to u četvrtak nismo odmah saznale(mislim da nije bilo vremena zbog gužve ali bar naknadno su nam trebali reći) a sad više nisam ni sigurna želim li čuti koncentrirajući se radije  dva   :Saint:  koja su trbuščiću.
*zuzu*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za tvoje  :Saint:   :Saint:

----------


## nataša

> Zuzu čestitam na dobrom transferu i smrzličima  :D . Stvarno super da je biologica razgovarala s Vama, barem znaš na čemu si, a mi koje smo bile u četvrtak, otišle smo doma ko tuke  :/ . Nije lijepa usporedba ali stvarno smo zakinute za vrijedne informacije   (počela sam sumnjat u malverzacije) .
>  .


sa mnom isto niko nije razgovarao, u petak kad sam ja bila, bilo nas je nekoliko za transfer i biologica je razgovarala samo sa nekima..meni su samo rekli AJDE NA TRANSFER i kasnije sam saznala da je samo jedan preživio od 4 :shock:  :shock:  smrznutih

----------


## dim

Dobro jutro cure, osvanuo je lijep i sunčan dan pa bi bilo lijepo da se kavica, čaj, nessica, kakao i ostali ranojutarnji napici popiju na balkonu ili terasi. Ja sam ustala ranom zorom, pa sam se već vratila sa VV sa pikice, a usput smo obavili i glasovanje.
*Capka, Marta26* pa kad ste Vi došle na inekciju danas. Ja sam bila gore već u 7 i čekala do nekih 7.45 da se pojavite pa da odemo na kavu, a Vama ni traga. Već sam bila u panici da ste zaboravile današnje pikice "kod sestre Jasminke"   :Grin:  . Danas je bila odlično raspoložena, ali to nije uljepšalo njen brzi ubod.

----------


## BLIZU

bok drage moje svima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~meni je malo muka za sve kaj vam treba~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## zuzu

Dobar dan curke! Kako ste mi!? Ja nažalost ovaj prekrasan dan provodim u krevetu i na wc školjci  :Mad:  jer od jučer imam proljev od cefalina. I prije mi je ovaj lijek teško padao na želudac, ali nikada ovako. Dr. mi je rekao da malo više mirujem dva-tri dana tako da kao iskonska štreberica slijedim njegove upute. Uzela sam jučer injekciju Decapeptyl-a od sestre tako da ću se sama piknuti jer ide u sc kao i Gonali. Nakon jučerašnjeg 7satnog boravka na VV nisam imala snage opet danas ići tamo.

----------


## capka

bok curke! ja sam jutros na VV bila oko 8.10 i dobila inekciju decapeptyla ,srela sam se s martom26, sad čekam 29.05 -dim vidimo se tada  :Love:  
*zuzu* da li je tebi isto dr. izostavio inekciju choragona kad je ne spominješ?
ne mogu se pohvaliti da sam baš naj naj ali nadam se da neće biti lošije.

----------


## zuzu

> bok curke! ja sam jutros na VV bila oko 8.10 i dobila inekciju decapeptyla ,srela sam se s martom26, sad čekam 29.05 -dim vidimo se tada  
> *zuzu* da li je tebi isto dr. izostavio inekciju choragona kad je ne spominješ?
> ne mogu se pohvaliti da sam baš naj naj ali nadam se da neće biti lošije.


Bok Capka. Ne nije, primila sam Choragon jučer i imam jedan 21.05...možda ti je izostavio zbog straha od hiperstimulacije!? Znam da je jučer rekao nekim curama da ga nazovu pa će im reći da li da ga prime ili ne...Capka, Dim, Marta26 hoćete sve doći na betu u VV 29.!? Mogle bi do rezultata na jednu maratonsku kavicu .Hmmm, kada razmislim..ima još do 29.05. 


   :/

----------


## capka

*zuzu* ja 29.05.dolazim gore vaditi betu..ne znam točno ni kako to ide.treba li uputnica? i da li onda ti nalazi dođu kod dr.?toliko da se znam pripremiti na  :shock: u njegovoj sobi.cure koje znaju kak to ide javite.
maratonska kava naravno vrijedi!

----------


## zuzu

> *zuzu* ja 29.05.dolazim gore vaditi betu..ne znam točno ni kako to ide.treba li uputnica? i da li onda ti nalazi dođu kod dr.?toliko da se znam pripremiti na  :shock: u njegovoj sobi.cure koje znaju kak to ide javite.
> maratonska kava naravno vrijedi!


Sestra mi je rekla da donesemo uputnicu za laboratorij i da dođemo oko 8h i damo uputnicu na onaj šalter u lijevom hodniku. Nalazi idu direktno kod dr. i navodno su kod njega tek oko podne ili čak malo iza. Neke su mi cure rekle da se može doći i oko 9h tako da ne znam točno!!!

----------


## Dodirko

*capka*  Ako ne želiš potpuno iznenađenje napravi test doma... ali on nije 100% točan.

Sretno!

----------


## capka

ako izdržim neću napraviti test :/ .jel mi uputnicu piše gin. ili dr opće prakse? curke molim ako imate još kakvu informaciju.
*zuzu i dodirko* hvala  :Love:

----------


## Dodirko

*capka* Uputnicu ti piše ginekolog.

----------


## marta26

ej koke! kak ste mi, ja napuhana strasno, koma, jos me jedna zenska pitala dal sam trudna  :Rolling Eyes:  e, ako dobijemo stopericu choragona 21.5. kad mozemo raditi kucni test, meni je nekak lakse onda prihvatiti ak beta bude negativna, al nisam ziher koliko stoperici treba da izadje iz organizma. *zuzu*, kaj su tebi 2 blastice vratili?Bas mi je zao sto ti je lose od lijeka, a da kazes docu, mozda ti prekine terapiju. kak su vama trbusi, jel vas bole jajnici i opcenito donji dio?

----------


## marta26

sori *zuzu*, tek sam kasnije vidjela da si napisala, nisam skuzila post. to je super rezultat, bas mrak!! vidimo se 21. gore

----------


## zuzu

> ej koke! kak ste mi, ja napuhana strasno, koma, jos me jedna zenska pitala dal sam trudna  e, ako dobijemo stopericu choragona 21.5. kad mozemo raditi kucni test, meni je nekak lakse onda prihvatiti ak beta bude negativna, al nisam ziher koliko stoperici treba da izadje iz organizma. *zuzu*, kaj su tebi 2 blastice vratili?Bas mi je zao sto ti je lose od lijeka, a da kazes docu, mozda ti prekine terapiju. kak su vama trbusi, jel vas bole jajnici i opcenito donji dio?


kao 
Ma zadnju sam tabletu i uzela u petak, ali mi je valjda malo uzdrmalo želučanu floru..sada mi je već malo bolje.Prilično sam napuhana, ali već sam se saživjela  s tim tako da niti ne primjećujem. Meni je dr. rekao da zanemarim kućne testove baš zbog Choragona jer može biti lažan.

----------


## dim

Capka znači da smo se mimoišle. Ja pak imam problem što se sve smirilo-
;  bolovi u donjem dijelu trbuha i napuhanost je malo prošla i sad me to štraši  :/ . Bilo mi je ljepše kad me boljelo i kad nisam mogla hodati  jer sam znala da se nešto događa. Sad sam malo pesimistična. A ak dočekam betu, vadit ću je na VV i ovo za kavicu vrijedi, s tim da pripisujem i supruga   :Grin:  .

----------


## ana-

cure jel bitno u koliko se sati popije hiramicin ili kad mi paše vi imate više iskustva s tim  :Bye: .
svima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Kiss:   i   :Bye:  

----------------------------------
ja 83.endom.,pcos
2007.op.endo.lpsc
mm 82.sve ok
1IVF vv-još malo pa počelo  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## zvdanijela

Tko je sada glavna sestra kad više nema sestre Marije?

Svim curama želim veeeeelike bete!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## andream

sad je glavna sestra Ivanka, mala crna simpatična ženica... Jednako dobra i strpljiva.

----------


## slavonka2

mimimuc javi mi se da čujem što je tebi reko doktor A kada ćeš na punkciju? I da li ti je rekao koliko imaš ??

Pozdrav....
 :?

----------


## zuzu

> Capka znači da smo se mimoišle. Ja pak imam problem što se sve smirilo-
> ;  bolovi u donjem dijelu trbuha i napuhanost je malo prošla i sad me to štraši  :/ . Bilo mi je ljepše kad me boljelo i kad nisam mogla hodati  jer sam znala da se nešto događa. Sad sam malo pesimistična. A ak dočekam betu, vadit ću je na VV i ovo za kavicu vrijedi, s tim da pripisujem i supruga   .


Nemoj se ništa brinuti....bolje da je tako,fino su ti se jajnici smirili i organizam se polako vraća u normalu. Napuhanost  u ovoj fazi nije nikakav znak trudnoće.Samo se ti opusti.. i baš se spremam popisti Nesicu na balkonu, hoćeš mi se pridružiti   :Wink:

----------


## zuzu

> cure jel bitno u koliko se sati popije hiramicin ili kad mi paše vi imate više iskustva s tim .
> svima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~    i   
> 
> ----------------------------------
> ja 83.endom.,pcos
> 2007.op.endo.lpsc
> mm 82.sve ok
> 1IVF vv-još malo pa počelo  :D  :D  :D  :D


*ana-* bilo bi dobro da ga piješ svaki dan u približno isto vrijeme i svakako nakon obroka jer teško pada na želudac!

----------


## slavonka2

meni je uvijek slabo poslije hiramicina, kako god i kada god da ga popijem, ali još danas i gotova sam...

I jedno pitanje cura koje znaju - koliko je normalan prosjek da se ima jajnih stanica???

 6-8....više???? :shock:

----------


## Gabi

10 - 15 ako imaš sreće, a ako ne onda "samo" 3 kao ja. Kad sam rekla dr. "Kaj, samo 3?", nasmijao se i rekao "Čuj,čuj sad nju, još nije zadovoljna"  :Smile:

----------


## slavonka2

Hvala Gabi, meni je rekao samo da imam preko 13, pa valjda će to biti sretna brojka....

Hvala puno....

I za one cure koje su kao ja *zaboravile vaginaletu navečer*....kaže doktor nije strašno, ali ne stavljeti preko dana, već samo sljedeću večer nasraviti.... i ne izlagati se na sunce ako ste na injekcijama jer od toga može doći slabina....

Eto..nadam se da sam nekom pomogla....  :Wink:

----------


## Gabi

> .... i ne izlagati se na sunce ako ste na injekcijama jer od toga može doći slabina....
> 
> Eto..nadam se da sam nekom pomogla....


Ovo nisam znala, hvala na informaciji.

----------


## BLIZU

EJ KOMADI JA VADIM BETU 26.5. NI SAMA NEZNAM GDJE BI JE VADILA..
ja cu test napraviti u ned tad mi je 12 dan od et-a

----------


## slavonka2

Nisam ni ja znala, ali jučer sam bila u šetnji ali kasno popodne, oko 18h, i bilo je malo sunce, a kada sam došla doma bilo mi je tako slabo da sam mislila da ću umrijeti....

otišla sam spavati u 19.30, MM me probudio za sprejanje ali smo zaboravili vaginaletu....

I kada sam rekla doktoru, prvo pitanje je bilo da li sam bila na suncu....

Eto...

A ovo pitanje za vaditi betu i mene zanima...pa čekamo odgovor...da li se može na VV; naravno - treba uputnica??????  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## pirica

beta se može vadit na VV-u (ja osobno nisam nikad tamo vadila), nalaz ide dr.-u i onda dođete oko 12:30 i dr. vam kaže rezultat (zbog toga sam ja vadila privatno, nalaz gotov za sat vremena, ja ga vidim prva dok dođem do VV-a sredim misli i emocije)

----------


## Bebel

Betu možete raditi na VV-u i za to je potrebna uputnica od soc. ginekologa. Vađenje krvi je ujutro, a uputnica se predaje na šalteru lijevo II kat.
Nalazi su obično iz 12 (bar kod L.). Čekate ispred ordinacije da vas doktor porozove i onda vam on kaže rezultat (možete nazvati sestre i točno provjeriti kad se po novom to obavlja).
Također je možete raditi i privatno i onda plaćate oko 160 kn. Poliklinika Sunce (Trnje i Jarun), Breyer (Ilica)... Ja sam radila i u Suncu (Jarun) i u Breyeru. U Suncu mi je bilo gotovo za sat vremena, a u Breyeru poslije 13. Nalaz mi je dostavljen mailom.
Sretno svim čekalicama i curama u postupcima.
 :Love:

----------


## slavonka2

Hvala puno cure na pomoći....  :Razz:

----------


## ana-

> ana- prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> cure jel bitno u koliko se sati popije hiramicin ili kad mi paše vi imate više iskustva s tim .
> svima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~    i   
> 
> ----------------------------------
> ja 83.endom.,pcos
> 2007.op.endo.lpsc
> ...


hvala ti da znam i za moguče simptome.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veliku betu i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~svima   :Kiss:   i   :Bye:

----------


## Bebel

Nova regulativa od strane HZZO-a je koma za pacijente na VV-u. Po novom, sestre sve vode preko kompjutera i sad se samo na komunikaciju sa sestrama čeka po sat i pol. Red više nije do lifta neko do WC-a ili do labosa za vađenje krvi (ovisi gdje se okrene zadnji kraj  :Laughing:  ).
Nekad se čekalo na to da vas primi doktor, a sad se čeka za predaju papira.
Broj pacijenat se nije zančajno povećao, čak su im i smanjili postupke, ali zato je gužva stravična.
Nemam pojma kako im pomoći. 
Ja sam u stimulaciji na pikice išla na VV i bila sam gotova za 15-ak min. Sad mi se čini da je lutrija proći ispod sat vremena pogotovo ujuto kad dolazi većina pacijenata.

Iako, izgleda smo uputnice obrađuju preko compa svi čekamo oko sat vremena.
U redu su u isto vrijeme oni koji:
1. predaju uputnice
2. predaju papire s protokolom nakon UZV-a
3. čekaju na pikice
4. ...
E pa sad, svi imaju istu važnost, ali bi bilo lijepo kad bi bar dobili još jedan šalter samo za predaju uputnica. Onda mi se čini da bi malo ubrzali postupak.
Imam dojam da im klinika baš ne izlazi u susret i stoga su mi svi oni još draži.
Ako im treba još jedan comp. pa evo ja ću prva doinirati novce samo neka naprave malo humanije uvjete za doktore, biloge, sestre i pacijente.
Kad bi bar preselili one dvije ordinacije do L. i sve to dali njima, možda bi se mogli bolje organizirati :?

----------


## slavonka2

Babel, ja se u potpunosti slažem sa tobom, znala sam čekati po sat i pol za sestre, i strašno je....zato smo skupili hrabrosti pa me MM pika sam....

Ali i ja bi donirala novac ili bilo što samo da pomognemo i njima i nama, jer je strašno....

A istina je da sada sve mora preko kompa unositi i traje cijelu vječnost...

I te sestre su divne koliko toga pretrpe, a bolinica bi svakako trebala obratiti više pažnje i dati im veće prostorije. nadam se da netko čita ovo pa da im barem prenese ....  :Sad:

----------


## ana-

Upravo sam postala šmrkalica :D  :D  došla m dva dana ranije na moje  :shock: 
*Bebel* slažem se u potpunosti s tobom   :Smile:  
Usrijedu počinju pikice,ali iskreno malo me strah svega toga al se nedam.

---------------------------------
ja 83,endo.,pcos
2007.op.endo.lpsc
mm 82 sve ok
1 IVF vv -počelo je počelo :D  :D  :D 

od sada je sve u Božjim rukama

----------


## slavonka2

Ana ne daj se ....ja sam na pikicama već 5 dana i sve je ok...

Mislila sam da će biti gore, ali nije...ne dam se ja....

moje si godište, pa reci koji dan ideš na VV i kod koga si da se upoznamo ako želiš, jer imam osjećaj da sam tamo najmlađa....

pozzz  :Saint:

----------


## jelenkić

I ja svaki put kad dođem imam osjećaj da sam najmlađa i da se svi pitaju kaj ja radim tamo...  :Smile: 
slavonka i ana, sve smo berba ´83!
meni kasni 5 dana, izgleda ko da će doći, ali ne dolazi, non stop sam na wc-u i špijuniram hoće li više.
ana, jesi se naručila za srijedu?

----------


## Gabi

> Nova regulativa od strane HZZO-a je koma za pacijente na VV-u. 
> Imam dojam da im klinika baš ne izlazi u susret i stoga su mi svi oni još draži.
> Ako im treba još jedan comp. pa evo ja ću prva doinirati novce samo neka naprave malo humanije uvjete za doktore, biloge, sestre i pacijente.
> Kad bi bar preselili one dvije ordinacije do L. i sve to dali njima, možda bi se mogli bolje organizirati :?


U potpunosti se slažem s tobom. Prije su mi bili super, ali sad su mi još draži. Ali kako pomoći i njima i nama?  :/ 
Ja sam u subotu rekla dr. da bi trebali cijeli kat osloboditi samo za nas i zaposliti još kojeg dr., sestre,..., ali gdje naći doktora (još tako dobrog da se može uklopiti na VV)   :Sad:  .

Svaka ideja za pomoć  VV je dobrodošla, a mi sve spremne na suradnju   :Grin:  .

----------


## ana-

> Ana ne daj se ....ja sam na pikicama već 5 dana i sve je ok...
> 
> Mislila sam da će biti gore, ali nije...ne dam se ja....
> 
> moje si godište, pa reci koji dan ideš na VV i kod koga si da se upoznamo ako želiš, jer imam osjećaj da sam tamo najmlađa....
> 
> pozzz


Draga iskreno sam se i ja osječala da sam najmlađa napokon nisam jedina,ja ti u srijedu idem gore jer mi je 3 dc na uzv i pikicu kod Lučija sam rado bi se upoznala bar bi nam čekanje prije prošlo.Kada si ti dolazila 3 dc gore.
pozdrav nadam se da se vidimo gore  :Smile:

----------


## slavonka2

Jelenkić - Meni je kasnila 17 dana, ali se od srca nadam da ćeš dobiti još danas jer ja znam kako je iščekivati a ona neće....

ja sam isto u srijedu na VV, i baš mi je drago da je berba 83 našla društvo.... :D

----------


## ana-

> I ja svaki put kad dođem imam osjećaj da sam najmlađa i da se svi pitaju kaj ja radim tamo... 
> slavonka i ana, sve smo berba ´83!
> meni kasni 5 dana, izgleda ko da će doći, ali ne dolazi, non stop sam na wc-u i špijuniram hoće li više.
> ana, jesi se naručila za srijedu?


Nisam jer mi je ona plava sestra rekla da se ne moram naručiti nego da samo dođem,jer sam ju odmah pitala da se naručim pa je rekla ne da samo donesem uputnicu za ivf.Čitam postove i više mi nije niš jasno neko da treba,a meni rekli da netreba. :?

----------


## slavonka2

Ana ja sam kod doktora A...i došla  sam na 3 dc u 6,20, ali nisam došla na red do 9 jer sve one koje već primaju pikice idu na pregled i ultrazvuk bez čekanja kod sestara,  već ih doktor prve prozove na brzinu bez uputnice, a sada sam i ja jedna od njih....

Možemo se upoznati ja sam isto tamo u srijedu u 7,15 h.... :D

----------


## slavonka2

Ana ne moraš se naručivati, samo donesi uputnicu i to ti je za sve preglede koji slijede...Možda ćeš samo duže čekati, kao što sam rekla jer prvo gleda one koje se već pikaju, ali od sljedećeg puta i ti si među njima....  :Kiss:

----------


## Dodirko

Evo prijedlog(a)...

* omogućiti doktorima mikrofon kako bi mogli prozivati dovoljno glasno da žene nemoraju stajati pored vrata

* Nabaviti uređaj za prijavu kod sestara (poput onih u bankama) sa 3 opcije 
 a) samo injekcija
 b) vraćanje dokumentacije nakon pregleda od doktora (bez injekcije)
 b) ostali (novi pacijenti, postojeći pacijenti koji nisu u postupku)

* Za davanje injekcija omogućiti termin do 9:30 ali tako da jednoj sestri uvijek bude prioritet "rješavanje" tih pacijentica (Sestra Marija je to radila po principu "svi koji trebaju samo injekciju molim vas samnom" i sve cure odu u salu na kratko pikanje)

* Pregledi žena koje nisu u postupku omogućiti tek nakon 11 sati

* Pisanim tekstom obavijestiti mušku populaciju pacijenata da ne sjede na stolicama u prostoru ginekologije

* kupiti scaner za očitavanje uputnica i staviti barcode na dokumente od pacijentica radi bržeg unosa podataka. 

* Nagovoriti dr. A i dr. L da počnu koristiti računala kako bi svi podaci automatski ostali pohranjeni u sustavu.

* Definirati vrijeme za narudžbe za dogovore oko postupaka kako ne bi telefoni kontinuirano zvonili dok obavljaju druge poslove.

Osim uređaja za prijavu sve ostalo je vrlo jeftino i brzo izvedivo.

 :Love:  

Ajmo dalje prijedloge....

----------


## vikki

*Dodirko*  :Klap:  Odlične ideje!

 :Love:

----------


## ana-

*jelenkić* kad si ti gore u srijedu kak ćemo se prepoznati bilo bi mi drago da se upoznamo. :D

----------


## Gabi

Bravo Dodirko.  :D  Cure, stvarno bi bilo lijepo da vaši mužići ne stvaraju gužvu pred ambulantama. Pa mogu lijepo malo prošetati i popiti koju kavicu dok vi ne obavite svoje.

Pa kaj dr. L ne koristi komp?. Dr. A da.

----------


## slavonka2

Dodirko SKIDAM KAPU ZA PRIJEDLOGE, 

sva čast....mislim da bi ovo što si nabrojala uvelike olakšalo stvar...

jer ja sam prva koja ne čuje doktora da me proziva jer ne želim sjediti na vratima...

ja se pikam sama tj. MM ali moram samo vratiti papir nakon pregleda kod doktora, pa da ne čekam u zmiji do wc zamolim prvu koja je na redu da vratim papir sestrama, ali ostale ne znaju zašto ja idem preko reda, pa me bude sram jer misle da se uvaljujem....

soba kod sestri je tako mala da je to užas....a samo da daju šalter na koje se predaju papiri i uputnice, bilo bi duplo lakše....

neka naprave kasicu za doniranje novca i preuređenje odjela, mislim da bi svi dali....

 :D

----------


## Bebel

> * Pisanim tekstom obavijestiti mušku populaciju pacijenata da ne sjede na stolicama u prostoru ginekologije


Potpisujem, a posebno sljedeći navod   :Laughing:  
Ja sam i dalje kod prijedloga da bar isele one dvije ordinacije do L.
Tamo max vidim po 4 pacijenta i to je to.
Od ta dva prostor se može čudo napraviti uz mala ulaganja.

----------


## Gabi

Mikrofon doktorima obavezno! Ako ne stojiš kod vrata nema šanse da čuješ kad te prozove.

----------


## Dodirko

I ja sam za prijedlog od *Bebel* ali za to trebaju veće promjene.

Ovo ostalo je izvedivo bez da se dira organizacija bolnice ili utječe na nečiji rad.

----------


## jelenkić

*ana*, za sad još uvijek ne dolazim u srijedu jer m nikako da stigne, ali ja joj se ipak nadam...
podupirem sve navedene prijedloge za poboljšanje stanja jer ovo trenutno postaje preopterećujuće za sve nas, i sestre i doktore i pacijente!

----------


## Gabi

> Ja sam i dalje kod prijedloga da bar isele one dvije ordinacije do L.
> Tamo max vidim po 4 pacijenta i to je to.
> Od ta dva prostor se može čudo napraviti uz mala ulaganja.


Tamo bi se bez problema mogle preseliti sestre, a ne ovako, rade natiskane ko sardine u konzervi. S jedne strane bi mogli napraviti šalter za predavanje uputnica, a s druge ulaz za davanje injekcija.

----------


## Bab

Bokić svima
Eto, od mene još uvijek niš...M nikak da stigne, već 5 dana kasni  :Evil or Very Mad:  
Potpisujem sve prijedloge...jedan bolji od drugog :D 
Jelenkić, možda nas dvije skupa krenemo u svoju borbu, tko zna?!!?

Sve me strah uopće doći gore s obzirom na sve ove novosti s naručivanjem i ograničavanjem broja postupaka...grrrr...

 :Kiss:   svim mojim dragim suborkama.

----------


## mimimuc

slavonka2 -bila sam gotova u 7.35 a za pikicu sam čekala do 8.45
nije mi rekao kada je punkcija , mislim da ćemo ipak zajedno ,pitala sam ga koliko ih ima rekao je - vidjet ćemo- ima ih dovoljno , smanjio mi je pikice na 3 kom , vidimo se u srijedu ja sam gore u 7 , možda i malo prije[/u]

----------


## Dodirko

Evo provjerila... pozivni sustav košta cca 3500 - 5000 kn za sve 4 ordinacije (sestre, doktori, biolog)...

----------


## nataša

> Evo provjerila... pozivni sustav košta cca 3500 - 5000 kn za sve 4 ordinacije (sestre, doktori, biolog)...


ajmo skupit na žiro račun nečiji, pitati dr ili sestre, pa da se to kupi, kao donacija..kad bi nas 100 dalo 30 kn to bi bilo to, a svaki dan je tamo 100 žena!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Gabi

*Dodirko*, pa to ne bi bilo teško prikupiti. Trebalo bi postaviti neku kasicu, po mogućnosti sestrama u sobičak   :Laughing:  , da ubacimo unutra koju kunu.

----------


## nataša

> *Dodirko*, pa to ne bi bilo teško prikupiti. Trebalo bi postaviti neku kasicu, po mogućnosti sestrama u sobičak   , da ubacimo unutra koju kunu.


ma bolje na žiro - račun :/

----------


## BLIZU

BRAVO DODIRKO
 I JA MISLIM DA BI BIO BOLJI MIKROFON JER KAD TE DRUGI PUT PROZOVE DR TI SI VEC NA VRATIMA I PRAKTICKI TI SE ZADERE U UHO   :Laughing:  
BRAVO :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## mimimuc

slavonka2- zaboravih na mah-mah  :Bye:   :Bye: 

svi curkama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
uzmite za kaj vam trba

----------


## mimimuc

pardon-treba-  :Laughing:   :Grin:

----------


## Dodirko

Ja bi im to poklonila kada jedom ugledam betu veću od 100    :Smile:  

Jelte da to nije Mitno i korupcija....  ništa i nikoga ne potkupljujem....  Doniram    :Grin:

----------


## BLIZU

HAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAH  :Laughing:

----------


## Bab

> Jelte da to nije Mitno i korupcija....  ništa i nikoga ne potkupljujem....  Doniram


Joj, Dodirko, zakon si...  :Laughing:  
Nego cure, ja fakat mislim da to nije loša ideja, samo ne znam dal je to gore izvedivo...ne kužim se u te stvari.
Ako je, mislim da se oni gore ne bi bunili jer bi svima samo olakšalo posao.
Trebalo bi ih pitati kaj misle o tome?!?

----------


## slavonka2

Ja sam prva koja bi dala i više od 30 kuna za sve one žene koje dolaze poslije nas....jer netko mora biti taj tko će sve pokrenuti.....

oni ne kukaju, rade kako znaju s onim što im se da....

i kada vidim da doktor pije kavu istovremeno i piše mi nalaz bude mi slabo...očito je da ih fali a nas je puno....ni jesti ne stignu....a koncentracija im je još dobra pored sveg posla koji obave u takvim uvjetima....

Recite samo gdje treba uplatiti - TU SAM....  :Wink:

----------


## slavonka2

Mimimuc - žao mi je što si tako dugo čekala za pikice, ali vidimo se u srijedu...i nadam se u ponedjeljak na punkciji pa da zajedno iščekujemo betu.... i nadam se da će i tvojih jajnih stanica biti dosta i da budu dobre.....

 :Bye:   :Bye:   :Bye:   :Bye:

----------


## tesla

Pozdrav svim curama! Može li mi koja od vas reći gdje je u Zagrebu moguće kupiti - vrkutu tj. čak od vrkute. Pokušala bih s njime zadebljati endometrij.

----------


## tesla

Ispravak netočnog navoda: umjesto čak   :Laughing:  treba pisati - čaj od vrkute!

----------


## Šiškica

Upravo sam se vratila s VV.

u čuvenom "ogromnom repu" tj. redu sam čekala točno dva sata..  :Rolling Eyes:  

a za dr. A   samo  15 min.

cista je pukla i službeno krećem s drugim AIH-om.. napokon.. :D

----------


## slavonka2

Ja ne znam na žalost di kupiti čaj jer nisam iz zg-a tj. preselila sam se prije 1g ovdje.

a za rep - šiškice baš mi je žao za čekanje...

to je strašno...  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## BLIZU

ŠIŠKICE :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## nataša

> Ispravak netočnog navoda: umjesto čak   treba pisati - čaj od vrkute!


ja malo čitala o tom čaju i čak pročitala da i nije tako dobar kakos e prvotno govori! neke su cure poptuno izgubile iscjedak karakterističan za ovulaciju, što će reći, umanjile si ovulaciju, pa prvojeri još malo..mislim, samo dobronamjeran savjet  :Kiss:

----------


## jelenkić

ima čaj od vrkute u skoro svakoj biljnoj ljekarni, ili ga se može naručiti u običnoj ljekarni. ja sam ga naručivala u našoj lokalnoj i stizao je već drugi dan, onaj od Subana iz Samobora. Meni osobno nije nikaj pomogao, niti regulirao m, niti očistio jajnike, ko da ga nisam uopće pila.

----------


## ana-

*Šiškica*puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za uspiješan AIH.
Cure koje su kod dr L. kada ste dolazile 3 dc da znam od prilike i na vrijeme čekanja s obzirom da su gužve.

------------------------------------
ja 83.endo.,pcos
2007.op.endo.lpsc
mm 82.sve ok
1 IVF vv - počelo je počelo  :D  :D  :D  :D 

od sada je sve u Božjim rukama

----------


## marta26

joj, vasi prijedlozi su divni, pogotovo se slazem s mikrofonom, ono je koma, sve se nabiju u predlabos sali, ne mres disat, ak odes tri metra dalje nis ne cujes. joj, curke, u toj svoj mojoj pomutnji, ja sam izgubila povijest bolesti, u zutom reiffeisen fasciklu su mi svi podaci, jos i spermiogrami, nalazi iz vadjenja krvi, ma koma, ko da je nestalo. sad se uz cekanje bete jos i oko toga zivciram  :Sad:   u subotu sam ga imala, u nedjelju dosla na pikicu i neeeemaaa. pitat cu sestre da mi nije gore ostao

----------


## sretna35

predlažem Dodirko za managera odjela humane reprodukcije na VV-u i čim postane menagerica da mene uposli kao socijalca i terapeuta koji će s ljudima pričati i olakšavati im vrijeme koje provedu na čekanju

*Dodirko* bravo   :Klap:  za prijedloge

----------


## Gabi

*Marta26*, ne brini, sestre su ti ga sigurno stavile u tvoj karton. I ja sam jednom tako "posijala" putni nalog. Ali one to sve uredno za nama pokupe i čuvaju. Baš su zlatne.   :Kiss:

----------


## dim

Zuzu nadam se da ti je prijao jutarnji napitak na balkonu   :Kiss:  . Ja izbjegavam bilo što sa kofeinom jer imam osjećaj da mi diže tlak, a čaj mi se ne pije   :Grin:  . 
Danas sam srela curu sa VV, koja je pred Božić rodila dvojke, dvije cure. Došla me ohrabriti kako bi mi pokazala da se vrijedi boriti. Njoj je to bila druga trudnoča. Iz prve ima dečkića. Cure cu premedene   :Love:  . A ona ponosno govori da moraju biti savršene jer su Lučijeve   :Laughing:  .

Podržavam plan za rasterećenje cijelog sistema na VV. Neznam zašto ne uzmu jednu dvije srednjoškolke koje moraju obavljati praksu pa da one preuzmu npr. pikanje (ak je moj muž, po struci autolimar, sve naučio i uvježbao se, onda ni praktikanticama ne bi bio problem). Razglas obavezno, jer ovo igranje "pokvarenog telefona" psihički umori. te treba proširiti predsalu za IVF, jer ona 4 kreveta za ležanje su premako. Zadnji put kad sam ja bila na punkciji, nekolicina cura doslovno nije mogla ustati , a moraš izaći  :/ . Ak se da mogli bi sve organizirati sad preko ljetnih praznika. Ja sam za svaku vrstu akcije.

----------


## slavonka2

Ajme pa to je grozno da se poslije punkcije žene doslovce istjeraju iz kreveta.....  :Crying or Very sad:  

Nisam znala da je to tako, i bolje je da nisam jer je to užas....

Definitivno je vrijeme za promjene....

----------


## Pinky

kad sam dosla 1x na vv nisam sebi mogla doci (a ni mm) od savrsene ljubaznosti cjelokupnog osoblja, od cistacica, sestara, doktora do tete u kantini. mi dalmatinci smo malo greziji ljudi pa je sok bio tim i veci   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

stvarno im svaka cast kako rade u uvjetima u kojima rade   :Heart:

----------


## zuzu

> *Šiškica*puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za uspiješan AIH.
> Cure koje su kod dr L. kada ste dolazile 3 dc da znam od prilike i na vrijeme čekanja s obzirom da su gužve.
> 
> ------------------------------------
> ja 83.endo.,pcos
> 2007.op.endo.lpsc
> mm 82.sve ok
> 1 IVF vv - počelo je počelo  :D  :D  :D  :D 
> 
> od sada je sve u Božjim rukama


 Ja sam došla oko 7 45, ali sam kod njega došla na red oko 9, taman prije sale..prvo ide folikulometrije,a onda cure koje započinju s pikanjem.

----------


## zuzu

> kad sam dosla 1x na vv nisam sebi mogla doci (a ni mm) od savrsene ljubaznosti cjelokupnog osoblja, od cistacica, sestara, doktora do tete u kantini. mi dalmatinci smo malo greziji ljudi pa je sok bio tim i veci    
> 
> stvarno im svaka cast kako rade u uvjetima u kojima rade


Potpisujem ovo u potpunosti!!! Svi imaju jedno velikoooo   :Heart:

----------


## kata.klik

za početak jedno veliko HVALA za sve ono što oni gore rade za nas...od sestara, doktora, biologa...

iskreno mislim da trenutno stanje nije ništa gore nego je bilo prije godinu dvije tri...svaki put HZZO izmisli neku glupost da zakomplicira život svima....
(prošli tjedan sam došla po uputnice kod svog socijalca pa je trajalo oko 15 minuta nešto što je inače gotovo za 2 minute, sve zbog kompa)
Problem je najveći što niko od njih nema pojma o računalima...tipkovnica i miš su ima naučna fantastika (osim dr. A.) ...za razliku od igli, dobre riječi i svega ostalog di su genijalci...i to je ono što stvara gužvu....ako postoji način volontiranja ili stručne prakse medicinskim sestrama to bi bilo fantastično, ili jedan administrator koji bi vodio brigu o papirima i uputnicama...

a što se tiče razglasa to definitivno POTPISUJEM, i da nam se muški dio populacije malo mrdne iz prvog djela čekaone....majke ti dođem s trbuhom a oni se nabiju do svojih ženica ko da su pupčanom vrpcom vezani i nebi digli guzicu...

----------


## Bebel

Zahvaljujem se svima što ste tako iskreno podržali inicijativu da se nešto pokrene, a posebno Dodirko koja je odmah izašla s konkretnim prijedlozima   :Kiss:  
Ja sam na žalost gore skoro svaki mjesec, ali jednostavno nikad do sad nisam vidjela red (rep   :Grin:  ) dug do labosa za vađenje krvi. Čekala sam do 30 min, ali 2 sata...to nisam nikad do sad. Zamislite kad u stimulaciji nakon ET-a dođete na pikicu i čekate toliko dugo,a  doktor preporuča mirovanje. Dobro, u redu se miruje, ali kad bi to bilo to... he, he.
Razmišljam da li je moguće pokrenuti neke aktivnosti preko Udruge Roda?

----------


## Pinky

kad sam bila gore 1. put, krajem 2. mjeseca, taj ponedjeljak je bilo 18 punkcija i 10 et. u zivotu nisam vidila toliku guzvu u bolnickom hodniku. tada sam shvatila da nas fakat ima puno. i da, muzevi bi mogli malo stojecki cekati   :Laughing:

----------


## nataša

o , ja sam se jako iznervirala na muževe zadnja dva puta kada sam bila, oni su ležerno sjedili po stolicama, iako su mnoge žene stajale, bilo da su ćaskali sa svojim ženama, bilo da su jednostavno čitali novine :shock: 

sestra J. je izašla van i fino ih, na svoj način, pozvala da se maknu odande jer je gužva bila nesnošljiva!

 ja sam mog muža poslala iz bolnice, bio je tamo svojevremeno kad je imao posla, ali sad kad ga više nema, mislim da smo jedna drugoj dovoljna potpora! i bez njih!!!
 oni neka pričekaju sastrane.

kažem vam, omjer muškarci - žene bio je 40-60 za žene
 :shock:  :shock:

----------


## capka

cure da li na uputnici za vađenje bete može pisati šifra N91? (pogledala sam po šiframa i to je izostanak M)ili se to moja ginekologica zabunila?ne bih baš da me vrate iz laba na dan vađenja.ako netko zna molim javite.

----------


## nata

Podržavam sve prijedloge - od mikrofona, preko uređaja za prijavu, do doniranje novca...
Dodirko, super ideje!!  :Klap:

----------


## nata

> tesla prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ispravak netočnog navoda: umjesto čak   treba pisati - čaj od vrkute!
> 
> 
> ja malo čitala o tom čaju i čak pročitala da i nije tako dobar kakos e prvotno govori! neke su cure poptuno izgubile iscjedak karakterističan za ovulaciju, što će reći, umanjile si ovulaciju, pa prvojeri još malo..mislim, samo dobronamjeran savjet


Ja sam pila vrkutu jer sam imala konstantni iscjedak koji me strašno živcirao. Ubrzo sam ga se rješila pomoću tog čaja...ali više ga nebi pila jer sam isto tako izgubila i plodnu sluz  :/  (kao što je nataša spomenula). Tak da je u mom slučaju više štete nego koristi napravio.

----------


## Dodirko

Prije nego što moderatorice počnu djelovati...

Evo tema o Vrkuti...
http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.p...170fe893be347c

http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.p...3ed366ce21dc88

----------


## Dodirko

Baš bi htjela znati kakvu betu ima jedna cura    :Smile:   koja je ET kada i ja u srijedu 06.05. Vadi betu u srijedu 20.05.  Cura je mlađa i iz Samobora je.....

Ako netko može povezati molim vas info...    :Embarassed:

----------


## nokia

Dodirko podrzavam inicijativu u cijelosti..samo si ne mogu zamisliti Dr. L i A da prozivaju s mikrofonima  :Bye: 
ja mislim da oni bas vole ovak vikati i tu i tamo protegnuti noge do vrata  :Laughing:

----------


## ina33

> predlažem Dodirko za managera odjela humane reprodukcije na VV-u i čim postane menagerica da mene uposli kao socijalca i terapeuta koji će s ljudima pričati i olakšavati im vrijeme koje provedu na čekanju
> 
> *Dodirko* bravo   za prijedloge


  :Kiss: . Ajme, kako mi je tužno to sve čitati, mislim da bi samo razglas riješio pola stvari jer ne bi se stvarali grozdovi ljudi ispred ordinacija (ozbiljno sam mislila ponijet baby alarm, pa da sjednemo među šećeraše, ali sam skužila da ne bi prenosio samo doktora, nego i žamor iz čekaone, a par puta sam mislila ponijet malu stolicu na rasklapanje - jer moraš biti kraj vrata jer nema šanse čut koga je prozvalo). A prijedlog za pikice - utrošak od minutu da se nauče žene same to davati, ako to tako stopostotno funkcionira u Mariboru, ne kužim zašto ne bi i na VV-u, mislim da bi već i to smanjilo gužvu. Ma, valjda će se to vratit na staro (koje isto nije idelano, ali je bolje od ovog što opisujete) kad se sestre malo uštose s kompjuterima. Ako su im smanjili broj postupaka, onda   :Sad: .

----------


## ina33

I da, ako se bude što skupljalo - tu sam, of kors!

----------


## kraljica1

i ja sam za inicijativu da nešto napravimo...
pa evo prijedloga, ali me zanima vaše mišljenje...
Kako bi bilo da napravimo priču o situaciji na VV ( mogu pomoći da se emitira u jednoj vrlo gledanoj emisiji magazinskog karaktera ).Zanima me samo bi li doktori i sestre gore bili voljni da se radi tako nešto, a druga stvar je što bi se trebale uključiti u cijelu priče i neke pacijentice ( tj. netko od nas....) Na takav način se najlakše i najbrže skupe potrebne svote...ne mislim na nikakvu patetiku u javnosti, nego konstruktivnu pomoć...što mislite...?

----------


## milivoj73

danas smo kampirali 4 sata za onaj zadnji pregled pred postupak...došli u 11 otišli u 15...
ali nema veze za koji dan krećemo u postupak :D 
mž i ja podržavamo sve odlične konstruktivne ideje...
mislim da bi razglas definitivno pomogao ali onaj stroj s rednim brojevima sumnjam...te prozvao mi broj, te nije, te zamoliš nekog da ti ujutro uzme broj itd...a na uštrb drugih koje nemaju te sheme...

uglavnom gore smo idući tjedan...a za gužve nas briga...cilj je mnogo veći 8)

----------


## ina33

> mislim da bi razglas definitivno pomogao ali onaj stroj s rednim brojevima sumnjam...te prozvao mi broj, te nije, te zamoliš nekog da ti ujutro uzme broj itd...a na uštrb drugih koje nemaju te sheme...


Da vidite kako taj stroj odlično funkcionira u novom laboratoriju Sv. Duha... Ali, vjerojatno je to preskupo... Tko zna, možda bi razglas bio nešto dosezljivo?

----------


## uporna

Cure ideja o donaciji sredstava nije loša ali svakako bi trebalo o tome porazgovarati sa doktorima i glavnom sestrom jer se sjećam priče od prije 5-6 godina ako ne i više kada je jedan poznati par kupio novi UZV (imali su samo jedan prastari na koji je prvo pregledavao dr.J pa dr.L pa u salu pa natrag jednom i drugom i to je bilo strašno) pa je ispalo da za to treba odobrenje Uprave bolnice i HZZO-a.

Lova koju je navela Dodirko samo za razglas nije velika i to bi brzo skupili ali je pitanje da li bi to odobrili.
A što se tiče one dvije sobice gdje kancelariju ima dr. Žmire i druga gdje rade uzv i punkciju štitnjače - obje su minijaturne a mislim da nemaju gdje njih preseliti tako da o proširenju sigurno možemo samo maštati.

Naravno da bi gužve bile manje kad bi muževi obavili svoje i otišli van, prošetati, na kavicu i sl. ali bi dovoljno bilo da se samo maknu iz onog prvog dijela. 

Isto tako gužve stvaraju žene koje dolaze po inekciju i lobiram da se svima pokaže način davanja i da si inekcije daju sami doma. Isto tako da se ograniče vremenski termini kada se daju inekcije a ne da kapaju cijelo prijepodne. I da uvesti mlade cure koje odrađuju praksu da daju inekcije.
Mislim da bi olakšalo kada ne bi nakon pregleda trebalo ponovo nositi sestrama listu osim ako nije zadnje prije štoperice.

A oni koji su došli na 1. pregled, dogovor ili konzultacije ne prije 11-12 h.

U svakom slučaju podržavam prijedlog za doniranje sredstava.

----------


## marči

> ana- prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> *Šiškica*puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za uspiješan AIH.
> Cure koje su kod dr L. kada ste dolazile 3 dc da znam od prilike i na vrijeme čekanja s obzirom da su gužve.
> 
> ------------------------------------
> ja 83.endo.,pcos
> 2007.op.endo.lpsc
> ...


cure molim vas vibrajte na odbrojavanju, a ne na ovoj temi! vodite ovu temu molim vas u što informativnijem obliku!

 :Grin:  

sretno u postupcima!

 :Wink:

----------


## pirica

potpis na *upornu*  :Love:  
po pitanju muževa, nemam komentara, nakon punkcije nisam imala di sjest, pa mi se išla dizat žena koja je bila na ET (naravno da na to nisam pristala), a muževi sjede fino zavaljeni u stolice, čitaju novine...pa ljudi dragi dolje je kantina, možete i dolje sjedit i pit kavu neće vam ženice pobjeć

----------


## nataša

> potpis na *upornu*  
> po pitanju muževa, nemam komentara, nakon punkcije nisam imala di sjest, pa mi se išla dizat žena koja je bila na ET (naravno da na to nisam pristala), a muževi sjede fino zavaljeni u stolice, čitaju novine...pa ljudi dragi dolje je kantina, možete i dolje sjedit i pit kavu neće vam ženice pobjeć


ajde dobro da se neko jednako uzrujao kao i ja, već sam mislila da će me ocrniti jer samo pregrubo napala muževe, ono je stvrano bilo strašno, zavalili se i čitaju novine!!!!!
mi ne znamo imamo li mjesta, i zraka, za koga ćemo zapet dok hodamo, ma strava.....

stvarno malo bi ih trebalo upozoriti, ja sam MM upozorila, nema ga tamo!!!!

----------


## Dodirko

Ja sam jednog muža digla... i to o žene koja je zajedno samnom imala punkciju...   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## bony

MM-u je koma kaj uopće mora biti gore na dan punkcije,a kamoli da bi bio ostale dane,ili da me prati u redu do sestre,kao neki  :Mad:  .Onda ga ja zezam,vidiš kako se oni vole,ti mene uopće ne voliš  :Laughing:  
neka mi ne zamjere M koji su gore stalno sa svojim Ž,lijepo od njih ,ali stvarno nije potrebno,naprotiv,smetaju baš zbog tih ne-uvijeta gore.
uh ,baš sam gruba.

----------


## marta26

ej curke! pozz! meni je ok da je muz sa mnom, al samo taj dan kad je bila punkcija, ostale dane mi jednostavno nije potreban, al ak neciji muz zeli ici pa ne moze mu zena reci ne ides, neko zeli muza cijelo vrijeme uz sebe, nismo sve iste. capka, dim, zuzu, kak ste danas? mene jos napuhalo i malo me bole jajnici povremeno, tesko mi kad hodam, vec gundjam ko da sam trudna 6 mjeseci  :Laughing:

----------


## zuzu

Ha-ha, ja se isto tako osjećam..čak sam se uhvatila da sjedam onako polako, kao da sam u 8mj trudnoće, za krepati  :Laughing:  Moram priznati da mi čak i paše biti doma,a i nisam sama jer mi moja pesica pravi društvo, a i ona je preeesretna da nije sama doma he-he.Velika  :Kiss:  pusa svima, a pogotovo mojim hrabrim curkama s punkcije prošli pon!

----------


## marči

no, VM-evi sad štucaju sve u 16. pa da ne bi bilo tako molim vas vratite se na konstruktivnije stvari!   :Kiss:  


 :Bye:

----------


## slavonka2

Drage cure, evo ja moram nešto reći ta temu MM-ova....

Moj je uz mene gore, ali čisto iz razloga jer mi je posao daleko u uvijek kasnim, na žalost ako uzmem automobil nemam ga kamo parkirati jer radim u strogom centru grada.

Ali nikada nije ostao sjediti dok žene stoje, ali je činjenica da se on u svakom slučaju osjeća isključenim iz svega toga.

Doktor nikada ne razgovora sa oboje, jer je razumljivo da nema vremena, ali ja mu prenosim informacije što, kada, kako i gdje....
Pa mislim da je to neki određeni način da pokaže da je uz mene, jer ja sam ta koju bodu, pregledabaju, pikaju i sve ostalo, i po njemu vidim da bi mu bilo draže da se to nekako može rasporediti, a ne samo da dođu kada je punkcija i na brzinu ostave svoje, iako znam da mu taj tren ni to nije lako, no s obzirom kako je nama nemaju pravo glasa....

ALI SAM SVAKAKO PROTIV ONIH MM-ova koji stoje ispred vrata od ordinacije i onda preskačem preko njih kada me doktor prozove.....protiv onih koji sjede a žene poslije punkcije ne mogu hodati i nema mjesta za sjesti.....

Eto nadam se da nisam razljutila žensku populaciju s tim što sam stala na mušku stranu, jer činjenica je da nisu svi isti....  :Smile:

----------


## jelenkić

Napokon počelo i kod mene, m stigla, počela sa suprefactom, u četvrtak pikice. Ima li netko u četvrtak gore?

----------


## dudadudaduda

EVO DA SE I JA PRIDRUŽIM DOŠLA M. I U ČETVRTAK SAM JA GORE I KREĆEM S GONALIMA PO PRVI PUT PA ME MALO HVATA NERVOZA.

----------


## slavonka2

Draga dudadudaduda.....

I ja sam na gonalima već 6 dana i prvi put mi je...

Nije strašno, ja sam mislila da će biti gore....

drži se.... 8)

----------


## jelenkić

Dudadudaduda, ma nema straha, zajedno ćemo mi to!!!  :Smile:

----------


## capka

> cure da li na uputnici za vađenje bete može pisati šifra N91? (pogledala sam po šiframa i to je izostanak M)ili se to moja ginekologica zabunila?ne bih baš da me vrate iz laba na dan vađenja.ako netko zna molim javite.


molim vas cure da li netko zna? 
od kako kod mene prolaze bolovi ja padam u bed,a najčešće zamišljam situaciju kod dr. na dan vađenja bete.  :Unsure:

----------


## slavonka2

Draga Capka, ja bi ti rado pomogla ali ne znam.....

Evo i ja sam u išćekivanju da ti netko odgovori pa da i ja znam kada budem išla vaditi betu.

Nadam se da će se netko javiti tko zna.....

 :Sad:

----------


## nevena

cure opet jedno pitanje. narucila sam se utorak 8 dc i tad bi trebala poceti sa prirodnim ciklusom. e sad hoce li mene Luci zvati poslije onih cura koje su vec u postupku (tj. poslije folikulometrija) a prije sale. netko je prioje rekao da je takav redosljed cini mi se.
ili cu morati cekati da prodje sala pa tek kad idu oni pregledi i dogovori.

kako ti sada ide jel netko zna. jako bi mi pasalo da to zbavim prije nego sto udje u salu.
i od kada ujutro oni rade tj - primaju uputnice?

----------


## nokia

> cure opet jedno pitanje. narucila sam se utorak 8 dc i tad bi trebala poceti sa prirodnim ciklusom. e sad hoce li mene Luci zvati poslije onih cura koje su vec u postupku (tj. poslije folikulometrija) a prije sale. netko je prioje rekao da je takav redosljed cini mi se.
> ili cu morati cekati da prodje sala pa tek kad idu oni pregledi i dogovori.
> 
> kako ti sada ide jel netko zna. jako bi mi pasalo da to zbavim prije nego sto udje u salu.
> i od kada ujutro oni rade tj - primaju uputnice?


bolje ti je da dođes iza sale, odnosno iza 11h,
ali ako mu ostane vremena nakon folikulometrije mogao bi te primiti, međutim to ti nije bas sigurno....

----------


## marta26

capka, ja ti idem u cetvrtak kod gina, poslije pikice, jer sam izgubila povijest bolesti pa moram zicati sestre na vv da mi posude pa da kopiram, i tek onda idem primarnom ginu, pa cemo usporediti sifru. a nemaju veze bolovi, mene u proslom postupku boljelo, i ledja, pa se sva poveselila, a ono dosla m, nema pravila, bas nema, tak da nemoj opce misliti na to  :Kiss:

----------


## capka

> capka,  nema pravila, bas nema, tak da nemoj opce misliti na to


 ova mi rečenica utješila,hvala   :Kiss:

----------


## milivoj73

uh bolje da šutim i potpišem slavonku2...valjda smo se trefili i regionalno  :Grin:  
samo za zapisnik ja ne sjedim dok god ima cura da stoje i uvijek se motam oko lifta i  wca , znači na najmanje atraktivnim lokacijama  :Laughing:  

inače danas sam predao putni nalog u hzzo pa vidio kako izgleda kad crkne onaj aparat za brojeve...opći kaos...

----------


## slavonka2

NINA ČESTITAMO     :Love:  

Ksenija hvala što me podržavaš jer mislim da ni MM-ovima nije lako, barem znam da mom nije...

Jer nije jedan od onih koje moraš tjerati doktoru, i sve je svoje obavi pedantnije od mene...

A moj slavonac Milivoj, drago mi je da i ti pratiš svoju dragu kod doktora...i da se ne izvaljuješ po stolicama, vidite da nisu svi MM-ovi isti..... :D

----------


## zuzu

> capka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> cure da li na uputnici za vađenje bete može pisati šifra N91? (pogledala sam po šiframa i to je izostanak M)ili se to moja ginekologica zabunila?ne bih baš da me vrate iz laba na dan vađenja.ako netko zna molim javite.
> 
> 
> molim vas cure da li netko zna? 
> od kako kod mene prolaze bolovi ja padam u bed,a najčešće zamišljam situaciju kod dr. na dan vađenja bete.


Draga *Capka* ja sam danas dobila uputnicu za betu od svog ginija sa šifrom Z33, trudnoća/sumnja na trudnoću. Uputnica je naslovljena na laboratorij/post IVF/ beta HCG! Mislim da se ne moraš zamarati šiframa, i da nam ovi u labu neće raditi nikakve probleme, a uvijek im možemo naknadno donijeti ispravljenu uputnicu.

----------


## capka

*zuzu* puno hvala   :Kiss:  vidimo se 29.05

----------


## molu

Bok svima, evo mene nakon poduze pauze...


Imam jedno pitanje:

bile sam gore kod dr. L 6.5. i dogovoreno je da dodjem 3dc s uputnicom za AIH i 2 kutije klomifena. Medjutim ovaj mjesec je moja m dobrano zakasnila pa sam dobile tek danas - 42dc (inace 30-35 dana). Sad nakon iscitavanja cijele teme nisam sigurna - trebam li se naruciti kod sestri za cetvrtak i kad je najbolje da dodjem?

Puse svima

----------


## dim

Capka, Zuzu, Marta26 pa nema vas cijelu vječnost na forumu   :Bye:  . Kod mene svi bolovi potpuno prestali, jedino (.)(.) malo bolnije i nemam redovitu stolicu, pa se trbuh malo ispupčio (zbog toga već tri dana ljudi pitaju dal sam trudna  8) ). Ja ću po uputnicu za betu tek drugi tjedan. Vidimo se   :Love:  .[/b]

----------


## Šiškica

Molu za svaki slučaj se sutra naruči..  nema veze što je za preksutra..

imaju neki novi sistem rada da sve mora biti preko kompjutera.. 

 uskoro neće primati ako se nisi naručila..

----------


## TOMISLAVA

Imam  jedno  pitanjce, pošto  je  MM  naručen  na  spermiogram  u  petak  a  i  ja  bih  tako  nekako  trebala  dobiti  mengu  pa  bi  išla  vaditi  hormone. Da  li  znate  možda  da  li  su  nalazi  isti  dan  ili  oni  to  šalju  poštom   :?

----------


## ivica_k

nalaz hormona dođe poštom za cca tri tjedna, spermiogram za četiri - ako imaš sreće  :Grin:

----------


## cvijet_kc

U subotu sam bila na punkciji, opet sam jedva prezivjela! Imala sam najmanje 8 folikula, a dobili smo samo 3 stanice i samo 1 je izdrzala do kraja i vracena mi je jucer. Iskreno, bila sam razocarana jer  sam ocekivala vise iz stimuliranog postupka... ali nadam se da ce ovaj mali ostati samnom!

----------


## slavonka2

Draga cvijet-kc, dovoljana je jedana  i da ti ta mrvica ostane....

Misli pozitivno samo, znam da je teško, ali ne daj se....

Ti možda već sada imaš bebu.....  :Saint:

----------


## slavonka2

Pardon - jedna  :Grin:

----------


## slavonka2

Mimimuc - čestitam na štoperici....

Ja sam opet sutra na pregledu, mene bi mogla zapasti subota....

Javi se da znam kako je prošlo....

I jedno pitanje curkama koje su već bile na punkciji - potrebno je ponijeti spavačicu, papuče i kućni ogrtač???

JEL TAKO?

A....ja imam samo onaj debeli muci-muci ogrtač koji nosim zimi, a ljeti mi je vruće i bez ičeg - ima li koja savjet?     :Cekam:

----------


## Bab

Curice moje bok,

imam jedno malo pitanje...kaj mislite kad mi je najbolje zvat naše drage sestre??? Moram se naručit za petak jer mi je vještica danas došla i zovem ih od 9 sati i nula bodova...
Ne znam do kad one popodne rade?!?! :/ 
I kaj mislite, ako ih ne uspijem dobiti, dal se mogu samo nacrtati u petak gore, s  obzirom na ovaj novi sistem naručivanja???
Sorry, ali baš sam si nekak  :Sad:  

 :Kiss:   svima

----------


## nataša

> Mimimuc - čestitam na štoperici....
> 
> Ja sam opet sutra na pregledu, mene bi mogla zapasti subota....
> 
> Javi se da znam kako je prošlo....
> 
> I jedno pitanje curkama koje su već bile na punkciji - potrebno je ponijeti spavačicu, papuče i kućni ogrtač???
> 
> JEL TAKO?
> ...


ma sve smo mi bile samo u spavaćicama, po toj vrućini baš nam trebaju ogrtači?!

ja sam bila u bretelama, ostale cure u dugačkim rukavima

opusti se i uživaj   :Grin:  

 :Kiss:

----------


## capka

*slavonka2* ponesi to što si nabrojala,oko ogrtača se nemoj zamarati jer ti on vjerojatno neće ni trebati.(samo u slučaju ako ćeš trebati na wc pa ako ti je neugodno kroz čekaonicu u spavaćici).tako da nije važan ni kroj ni materijal jel 2-3min ćeš izdržati i u muciju  :Laughing:  

[b]Bab* budi uporna i sigurno će ti se sestre javiti.ako slučajno ne dobiješ danas i sutra stigneš,zovi odmah oko7.30 *

----------


## jelenkić

Bab, i ja ih zovem od jučer i nikako da ih dobijem, ma sutra ću samo doći, iako nisam previše sigurna jel mi jučer bio pojačani spotting ili jako slaba m. Kako god, danas je sigurno prava, pa ako mi je sutra i 2 dc, sve ok.

----------


## slavonka2

Hvala cure na pomoći....


Opuštam se i uživam, a spavačica mi je cool pa ću se paradirati ako trebam na wc kroz čekaonicu....  :Klap:

----------


## tinaka

Cure, jedno glupo pitanje...
A zašto ste vi u spavaćicama na punkciji?!  :?

----------


## pirica

> Cure, jedno glupo pitanje...
> A zašto ste vi u spavaćicama na punkciji?!  :?


pa zato šta na VV-u IVF sala ima pred prostor u kojem žene čekaju punkciju i tamo se skidaju i kad ih se prozove ulaze u salu (pa da nebi stajale tano gole obuku spavaćicu). to ne mora nužno bit spavaćica može bit i udobna haljina
  :Laughing:  baš sam ovo glupo objasnila, ali mislim da se shvaća šta sam tila reć

----------


## tinaka

Aaaaa, so! Hvala!  :Grin:

----------


## nevena

Bab, ja ih obicno zovem iza pola 1 i jave se odmah. jucer sam ih dobila oko 13,00 sati. najprije je bilo zauzeto ali onda cim se oslobodilo su se javile. tad im se obicno i smanji guzva pa se i vise javljaju na telefon

----------


## Bab

Hvala cure moje...ma ja ću ko i Jelenkić samo doći gore ak ih ne uspijem dobit...valjda me ne budu sterale doma... :/ 
Ali danas i sutra sam uporna ko malo magare  :Laughing:

----------


## kata.klik

e imam jedan prijedlog...*možda bi najbolje bilo zvati sestre iza 14 sati...ili neka neko ko je ovih dana pita sestre kad bi im bilo najzgodnije...da ne zovemo svi po cjele dane*...jer one se ne javljaju zato što im se to neda nego zato jer nemaju vremena...

----------


## Bab

Cure, uspjela sam dobit sestre...naručila me za petak... :D  :D  :D 
Ja ih mogu pitat kad im je najzgodnije da ih zovemo...bilo mi je bedasto sad prek telefona gnjavit
Rekla mi je da dođem oko 10:00.
 :Kiss:

----------


## jelenkić

I ja ih upravo dobila, sestra je bila jako ljubazna, veli da je strašna gužva sutra ali da dođem odmah u 8h. Odnijet ću sestrama i dr jagode, imamo plantažu doma pa da ih malo počastim. Nadam se da će htjeti uzeti!

----------


## mimimuc

slavonka 2 - večeras idem na štopericu

imam 12 kom-  nadam se da su dobri      

mislim na tebe sutra
šaljem ti broj na pp   :D  :D  :D

----------


## slavonka2

Mimimuc čestitam na 12 komada i želim ti od sveg srca da ti sve budu dobre, ali najviše od svega da mrvice koje ti vrate i ostanu pa da idemo na kevice sa našim bebačima.....  :Dancing Fever:

----------


## slavonka2

Jelenkić hvala na pp imaš i ti jedan, a za jagode, pa nadam se da će uzeti, jer sam ja već organizirala ako mi moje bebice ostanu cijeli odjel častimo MM i ja sa domaćim slavonskim kolačima koje će naše mame spremiti.....  :Sing:

----------


## tihana

Bok svima!

Upravo sam se registrirala, potaknuta temom o kojoj razgovarate.
Mene muči jedan problem.Naime u mojem slučaju je kod mene potpuno sve u redu, čak sam išla na propuhivanje jajnika, no oba su prohodna i maternica je normalnog oblika, no kod supruga je ustanovljena dijagnoza teška astenozospermija.No zadnji nalaz ( 4 puta ) spermiograma je bio dosta dobar oplodni potencijal sjemena, te po tom nalazu imamo razloga pokušati 2xAIH.Dobili smo uputnice za pretrage - klasika krvna grupa, HIV i td.
E sad mene zanima da ti je to bolno, pa te injekcije koje sve spominjete, ću ja isto dobivati...?Kakav je to točno proces prije i poslije potpomognute oplodnje? :? 
To bi trebala ići sad u lipnju i to u kliniku Vuk Vrhovac

----------


## andream

tihana, pokušaj postaviti konkretnije pitanje. Na koje injekcije misliš da li su bolne - za stimulirani postupak (to za sad ionako ostaje po strani jer idete na inseminaciju), možda misliš na štopericu? Ja ti mogu samo napisati da sam se strašno bojala injekcija i vađenja krvi, sad mi je to pjesmuljak. Sve te injekcije općenito nisu bolne, bitnije je kako će tvoje tijelo reagirati...

----------


## andream

Inače, kod AIH iliti inseminacije, za tebe će to biti najmanje bolan, točnije bezbolan postupak. Pit ćeš vjerojatno tablete klomifen i dobiti tu injekciju "štoperica" u guzu, nakon čega slijedi sam postupak koji je apsolutno bezbolan. Jedino je uspješnost dosta mala (8-15%) po postupku što moraš imati na umu, pa je meni bio sam postupak (pogotovo prvi pa još neuspješan) samo "psihički" bolan.

----------


## tihana

Hvala ti, sad mi je malo jasnije. Znači to je to.
Hm... nisam znala da je tako mala vjerojatnost.Kod tebe je isto bilo sve uredu?

----------


## isabella08

cure, kakva je sad procedura na vv vezano za dopunsko osiguranje? da li treba? malo sam već izašla iz štosa.   :Grin:   hvala

----------


## bony

cure drage, sutra planiram zvati dr.A  zbog moje HS nakon 5-og dana et i upitnog primanja zadnjeg choragona.Jako mi je nezgodno da ga zovem jer uopće ne znam koje vrijeme bi bilo najzgodnije a da mu ne smetam,to mi je baš   :Embarassed:  .Ako ga je netko od vas vec zvao na mob. molila bi za savijet u koje vrijeme.

----------


## andrejaaa

bony ja sam ga zvala obično oko 13,14 sati

----------


## amyx

Bony na sam ga sad 3 dana da redom zvala u pola 8 bas zbog hs i svaki put se odmah javio.

----------


## bony

joj išla ga sad zvat ali krivo nazvala,doc mi je našvrljo svoj broj na povijest bolesti ali za jedan broj uopće ne znam koji je pa bi molila nekog da mi na pp pošalje da ja sad ne pogađam više i ne   :Embarassed:   se.hvala!

----------


## extremo

Cure,molim vas odgovor!
Naime,M mi kasni nekoliko dana(4-5)onda u pon.lagani smeđi iscjedak,skoro pa ništa,ja sam mislila to je to sad će krenuti preko noći ali ništa,drugi dan opet malo jači iscjedak,isto smeđi,jučer cjeli dan isto tako nešto smeđe i navečer kao nešto malo crveno,ujutro pak nešto jako tamno,skoro crno na ulošku i to malo.
Nisam nikada imala takve M pa se to sad jako zabrinjava!

----------


## bony

dobila broj,hvala taya  :Kiss:

----------


## marta26

capka, dim, zuzu, n&a, jeste bile na kafci? ja sam danas dosla na zadnju pikicu, probudili me menstrualni grcevi u 6 pa vise nisam mogla zaspati tak da sam u 7 vec bila gore i ni zive duse za sestru, samo su neke curke sjedile. m nije dosla, valjda lazna uzbuna, uf, samo da ni ne dodje  :Evil or Very Mad:  ipak je tamo bio moj fascikl, tak da jos danas odem do zare i bit ce mi jedan od savrsenijih dana u zivotu  :Grin:  puse i vidimo se gore 29.5.

----------


## andream

> Kod tebe je isto bilo sve uredu?


tihana, bilo je sve OK, mužev spermiogram varirao je li-la. Iako sam htjela preskočiti inseminacije baš zbog tako malog postotka uspješnosti, nisam uspjela jer je dr inzistirao na najmanje dvije, na žalost bile su neuspješne. Ali shvati to kao vježbu za pravi stimulirani postupak, bar što se tiče logistike odlazaka u kliniku,pa tim više ako uspije - super!
Ako imaš još kakvo pitanje u vezi inseminacija, samo pitaj, tu smo...

----------


## Ela28

Bok cure.Koliko se čeka na ICSI?Bila sam na vv i izvadila krv zbog hormona.Sad opet moram doći za mjesec dana,kad mi bude 8 dan menge i tako sam slučajno u kartonu pročitala da piše ICSI.Iako mi još A,nije ništa govorio :/

----------


## tihana

Hvala puno!

Iskreno, sad mi je puno lakše, jer zaista nisam do sad imala nikog s kim bi se mogla konkretno razgovarati o takvim temama, osim sa svojim doktorom.I poznam dosta osoba koje imaju problema, ali se toga srame, pa ne žele pričati, a obično je kod svih problem baš u ženi, tako da zaista nisam mogla sa nikim pričati.
Ja imam 27 g. a suprug 37.g., i oboje se jako veselimo, i koliko smo uzbuđeni od sreće, da nakon 3g. je konačno došlo vrijeme za postupak, toliko me malo i strah.No optimistična sam i nisam opterećena, tako da se nadam najboljem... :D 

Hvala na podršci i iskrenim odgovorima!!

----------


## zuzu

> capka, dim, zuzu, n&a, jeste bile na kafci? ja sam danas dosla na zadnju pikicu, probudili me menstrualni grcevi u 6 pa vise nisam mogla zaspati tak da sam u 7 vec bila gore i ni zive duse za sestru, samo su neke curke sjedile. m nije dosla, valjda lazna uzbuna, uf, samo da ni ne dodje  ipak je tamo bio moj fascikl, tak da jos danas odem do zare i bit ce mi jedan od savrsenijih dana u zivotu  puse i vidimo se gore 29.5.


Ja nisam bila na VV, uzela sam lijek u subotu pa mi je mm danas dao injekciju  :Smile:  . Moram priznati da je bio nježniji od sestre  :Laughing:  Mene su isto noćas probudili menstrualni grčevi u dva navrata, i to prilično jaki...još je preeeerano za m. MAlo sam zbunjena, da li je to normalno 5.dan nakon transfera! Molim iskusnije curke za komentar!

----------


## slavonka2

Draga Tihana, kod mene je isto problem u suprugu ali mi smo zbog jako lošeg stanja malih plivača odmah išli na izvan tjelesnu o.

I istina je da se ljudi srame pričati o tome, ali ne znam zašto....

Tai mi smo ljudi koji žele imati bebu samo idemo težim putem....

Ne daj se, samo pitaj. moj MM je imao raspon spermiograma u 1 g od 0,4 - 18,7 mili.

 :/

----------


## nevena

cure, dali netko zna dali ekipa na VV ce si uzimati godisnji i spajati onaj tjedan od 23.06 do 26.06. kad su tri dana praznika. i dali ce raditi te dane praznika? ili ce odgadjati postupke koji padnu u taj tjedan?

zanm da je malo rano za pitanje ali da si isplaniram cikluse do ljeta. 
ako nitko ne znam ja cu ih pitati utorak pa javim

pozdrav svima  :Kiss:

----------


## jelenkić

Bila danas na 3dc kod dr.A, pregledao me i veli da mi je endometrij jako debeo, da ne možemo početi s gonalima i poslao me na vađenje bete u priv.lab. Sad čekam da mi pošalju nalaz. Veli dr da se ne nadam previše i da obavezno dođem sutra pa će vidit dal ću početi s injekcijama ili šta.

----------


## tinky tonky

POZDRAV SVIMA KOLIKO VAS (NAS) IMA!!!  :Bye:  
 Javljam vam se prvi put, jer sam prvi put u postupku.
S obzirom da se moram javiti doktoru 3 dc, a ako dobijem u petak, jel to znači da dolazim bez obzira što je nedjelja 3 dan ili čekam ponedjeljak?
Hvala unaprijed i vibram za svih.  :Kiss:

----------


## zuzu

> POZDRAV SVIMA KOLIKO VAS (NAS) IMA!!!  
>  Javljam vam se prvi put, jer sam prvi put u postupku.
> S obzirom da se moram javiti doktoru 3 dc, a ako dobijem u petak, jel to znači da dolazim bez obzira što je nedjelja 3 dan ili čekam ponedjeljak?
> Hvala unaprijed i vibram za svih.


Ako ti treći dan pada u nedjelju, dolaziš 2. dan odnosno u subotu! Sretno!

----------


## jelenkić

tinky, ako ti je 3dc nedjelja dolaziš u subotu na 2dc.

----------


## tinky tonky

Joj curke hvala vam puno, stvarno ste brze.
Jel ima još netko ko ovih dana čeka vješticu da bi počeo s terapijom, meni zadnji put došla poslje 40 dana pa ne znam do kad ću čekati

----------


## Pandora Aura Monroe

*zuzu*, dok sam čekala betu i mene su znali probuditi grčevi slični menstrualnim. Ne sjećam se više točno koji dan, a rezultat je u potpisu!   :Wink:

----------


## tihana

Znate, što me zanima?
Vidim da dosta vas ide na nekakve punkcije, možda zvučim kao totalna neznalica, ali kakve su to punkcije, i u kakvim situacijama se šalje na to?? :? 
P.S. Kakav je to osjećaj, kada dugo čekaš dijete i onda pri prvom porodu dobiš blizance?Za vas koje ste dobile blizance, jel vas bilo strah, kako ćete sa dvoje djece sama?
Ja ne živim u istom gradu sa svojim ili njegovim roditeljima, pa me malo strah, no daleko od toga jako bi se razveselila da se i tako desi, čak vjerujem da je veća vjerojatnost da su dvojčeki!  :Love:

----------


## BLIZU

mene isto muce  od 6-9d.poslje et-a grcevi  i boli me d jajnik al uvjek pred vecer pred stavljanje utrica...pa si mislim da je to od toga imala sam to kod oba aih-a tak da me to ne cudi......

----------


## andream

> Vidim da dosta vas ide na nekakve punkcije, možda zvučim kao totalna neznalica, ali kakve su to punkcije, i u kakvim situacijama se šalje na to??


Draga T, punkcije se obavljaju u stimuliranim i kako mi kažemo "prirodnim" ciklusima, kod ovog prvog dobivaš injekcije da se potakne rast folikula (kvaliteta i kvantiteta), a kod drugog slučaja dr prati razvoj situacije u postojećem prirodnom ciklusu (obično se tada piju samo klomifeni). Punkcija znači laički rečeno izvlačenje folikula iz tijela posebnom iglom i daljnji nastavak (susreti sa spermićima) se obavlja u labosu, pod uvjetom naravno da folikuli imaju jajne stanice. 
Mislim da je za početak jako dobro da pročitaš Rodinu brošuru o neplodnosti, tamo imaš sve bitne osnovne pojmove što-je-što i kako se pojedini postupak radi.
Ali ti za sada ideš na inseminaciju, prema tome usredotoči se na to i ne zamaraj za sada daljnjim postupcima, osim naravno informativno.
Sretno!
link za brošuru:
http://peternel.ipapercms.dk/demos/RODA/Neplodnost/

----------


## slavonka2

jelenkić - ne znam da li da mi bude drago što ne počinješ ili ne....

Ali svakako bi ti voljela da prirodnim putem imaš svoju mrvicu...

Drago mi je da sam te upoznala pa makar i na brzinu....  :Grin:

----------


## Bab

Cure, jel ide koja od Vas sutra gore???
Ja sam od 9-pol 10 tamo pa da malo ubijemo vrijeme???
 :Grin:

----------


## tihana

Hvala na informaciji, 
Ma samo me zanimalo, jer sam u čekaonici susretala žene koje su bile u ogrtačima, a po razgovoru sam skužila da su bile na punkciji, vidjela sam po njima da što god da su prošle da je bilo jako bolno, i sam postupak i nakon toga, pa me zanimalo, da li to i mene čeka ili sam ja dr. slučaj.
Sad mi je laknulo.Puno hvala za savjet, stvarno znam malo o neplodnosti a ova brošurica je vrlo zanimljiva!

Thanks!!  :Wink:

----------


## Bebel

tihana,
Kao što je naša draga trudnica *andream* rekla, kreni od Rodine brošure. Kad započneš s postupcima, pitaj sve što te zanima i mi ćemo pomoći.
Bol kod punkcije je individualna i teško će ti bilo  tko u potpunosti prenijeti svoje iskustvo jer svi smo mi kao osobe različiti i naši organizmi su drugačiji, a ono što je još važno je i to tko ima koliki prag boli.
Sretno u postupku i nadam se da će ti prvi biti dobitni 
 :Love:

----------


## tihana

Hvala svima!

Javim vam se nakon postupka.BOK!  :Bye:

----------


## Šiškica

> Cure, jel ide koja od Vas sutra gore???
> Ja sam od 9-pol 10 tamo pa da malo ubijemo vrijeme???


ja sam oko 7:30 .. na prvoj folikulometriji..

----------


## Bab

joj *Šiškice* to mi je malo rano  :Rolling Eyes:  , jer je meni sestra rekla da dođem oko 10...Ali tko zna...možda se i vidimo, ovisno o gužvama
U svakom slučaju sretno s postupkom  :Saint:

----------


## Dodirko

Ja sam oko 7:30 gore... Beta...

----------


## marta26

uuuu, dodirko, navijamo za veeeliku!! jesi radila vec koji test u kucnoj radinosti, ajde priznaj nam  :Grin:  ?

----------


## andrejaaa

i ja sam sutra gore,čekam da vidim hoće li biti transfer

----------


## nataša

dodirko, javi odmah, please....

držimo fige.

----------


## Kadauna

Good morning to all of you, 

moje su misli danas s *Dodirko* - - držimo potajno fige, 

*Bab* za dobar pregled i današnji start

i 

*Andrejaa* da bude transfera i naravno sve ostale koje sam možda zaboravila ili koje možda ne znam s foruma, a znam da će VV biti krcat žena s istim željama, strepnjama, strahovima   :Love:   :Love:  




[/b]

----------


## Kadauna

još nešto,

svi smo vjerojatno izabrali imena/nickove ali i slike po svom nekom ukusu. Gledam svoju sliku i vjerujem da sam sasvim namjerno odabrala bebu koja čak u snu ima prgav izraz lica   :Laughing:  

vjerojatno dozivam takvu bebu, ali neka samo dođe čim prije  - riješit ćemo sve pa i to.........  :Saint:   :Saint:  

Još da vas obavijestim o tome da je jedna moja prijateljica (koju sam slučajno upoznala prije 2 g. kad sam bila na laparoskopiji a ona na ET u Petrovoj). Druga prijateljica je ostala trudna ICSI-em i to lijekovima koje sam joj ja proslijedila (nisam mogla zbog bolesti na IVF prošle godine) i ona čeka carski rez u ponedjeljak pa i za nju   :Love:   :Love:  

da je jučer rodila 2 curice iz valjda 10. ili 13. pokušaja IVF-a  :D  :D  :D   :Saint:   :Saint:   :Saint:

----------


## Kadauna

zmrdala sam nešto   :Embarassed:  

jedna kolegica je rodila dvojke IVF-om jučer u Petrovoj, a druga čeka na S. Duhu jednu bebu, termin carskog je u ponedjeljak.

----------


## Bab

> i naravno sve ostale koje sam možda zaboravila ili koje možda ne znam s foruma, a znam da će VV biti krcat žena s istim željama, strepnjama, strahovima


E baš si ovo lijepo napisala...
Nadam se da ćemo sve obavit i dobit ono po što danas idemo gore i da će nam forum danas poludit od sreće  :Heart:   :Saint:  
 :Kiss:   svima

----------


## amariya

Pitanje za cure koje su već bile u stimuliranom postupku: Do kad se koriste vaginalete Natriii Tetra.. (kako se već zovu) i do kad se spreja? Znam da će mi doc reći, ali, eto, znatiželjnja sam.

----------


## pirica

> Pitanje za cure koje su već bile u stimuliranom postupku: Do kad se koriste vaginalete Natriii Tetra.. (kako se već zovu) i do kad se spreja? Znam da će mi doc reći, ali, eto, znatiželjnja sam.


spreja se do štoperice tj. zadnje sprejanje je pola sata iza štoperice, a vaginalete sam ja koristila dok ih nisam potrošila

----------


## Bebel

> Pitanje za cure koje su već bile u stimuliranom postupku: Do kad se koriste vaginalete Natriii Tetra.. (kako se već zovu) i do kad se spreja? Znam da će mi doc reći, ali, eto, znatiželjnja sam.


Vaginalete=1x1 10 dana *od 1dc* (stavljaj na veče kad ideš spavati)
Suprafact= 3x1 (netko od 21d, a netko od 1dc) do štoperice (tj. dana ovulacije). Zadnji ušpricaj je pola sata od štoperice.

----------


## jelenkić

*slavonka* i meni je drago da sam te upoznala. Beta je naravno, negativna, danas samo opet bila gore i obavila ništa, endometrije je i dalje predebeo, dr sam u čudu. Sutra idem opet, u pola 8 sam gore, s velikom nadom da će napokon početi postupak. Mislim da su mi se ona 5 gonala od jučer skuhali u autu, neznam šta ću sada s njima, stavila sam ih u frižider.
*šiškice* pozdrav!

----------


## tinaka

*Jelenkić*, gonali inače ne bi smjeli biti u frižideru. Daj si provjeri u uputstvima na kojoj temperaturi se moraju držati (sad se ne sjećam točno,znam samo da je sobna temperatura) pa stavi, ako imaš, onaj jeftini termomjetar (mi smo kupili u Konzumu za 10kn, kad smo provjeravali temp za decapeptyl) i provjeri kolka ti je temp u frižideru. Možda da ih staviš u podrum ili tako nešto.

----------


## jelenkić

tinaka, ostali su mi u dnevnoj sobi, samo tih pet je u friđu, neznam kaj da s njima radim, strah me je koristiti ih, ipak su sat vremena bili na više od 30 stupnjeva.

----------


## Gabi

*Jelenkić* mislim da im ne može biti ništa i da ih možeš korititi. Ali ja bih u toj situaciji nazvala ljekarnu i provjerila.

----------


## slavonka2

Draga Jelenkić, žao mi je zbog bete i što ne možeš krenuti u postupak....
Ja sam sinoć dobila štopericu i sutra sam tamo oko 8...pa se vidimo...

Za gonele, temperatura im je do 25, ali ako nisu bili na direktnom suncu, ne bi trebalo biti problema.

Nadam se da će cure koje su danas na punkciji sretno zavšiti sa što boljim i kvalitetnijim stanicama, te što manje boli i stresa...

A cure koje idemo sutra nadam se da ćemo preživjeti noć iščekivanja.....  :Saint:

----------


## Šiškica

jutros na folikometriji (7dc) kaže dr. nešto se kreće   :Laughing:   :D  :D  :D  :D 

ja zadovoljna jako ,  u prošlom postupku 8dc nije bilo nikakvog pomaka..

i uspjela sam u tih 10 min upoznati Jelinkić   :D

----------


## Gabi

I meni je jučer dr. rekao da je krenulo i da ne trebam više piti   :Laughing:   (valjda Klomifene   :Grin:  )

----------


## nokia

jelenkić
i ja sam gonale ostavila jucer u autu...
danas sam ih upotrijebila i za sad sam dobro  :Laughing:  
mislim da tekucini za inekciju nece nista biti, a ni prahu gonala...za tako kratko razdoblje (par sati u autu)

----------


## jelenkić

Bravo šiškice!!! Lijepo se provedi na izletu!!!
Slavonka, samo hrabro sutra! Nadam se da ću te uspjeti vidjeti prije!
Meni je napokon potekla m kako spada, sutra bi treblao biti uspješno jutro!
Nokia, ako si ti odbro od pofurenih gonala, onda ću valjda i ja!  :Laughing:

----------


## Bab

Bok curkice moje...
Evo, ja se vratila s VV, upravo popila svoja 2 klomifena i KREĆEMO !!! :D  :D  :D 
Danas nije bila jako velika gužva ali je svejedno dosta trajalo...neka, glavno da smo mi opet u igri  :Grin:  

 :Kiss:   svima

----------


## Bebel

Bok,
da li je jutros oko 7-8 sati bila gužva kod sestara?

Sretno svima koji su u postupku   :Love:  (zabranili nam vibrice)

----------


## tinky tonky

Kako sam rekla u svoj prvom postu, ovo mi je prvi put da idem u postupak pa sam malo zbunjena i puna pitanja.
Zanima me koliko dana prođe od početka uzimanja Gonala do punkcije.
Nisam iz Zg i nije mi zgodno često putovati na folikulometriju pa ću otvoriti bolovanje, pa me zanima koliko dugo da najavim na poslu da ću biti odsutna

----------


## amariya

Ja svoje Menopure držim u hladnjaku na kojem je određena temperatura na +7 (to je onaj friđ "novije generacije), a onda se pogotovo može stavljati u one obične frižidere u kojima je temperatura veća. (jer ovih mojih 7 stupnjava je hladnije nego u starim frižiderima). Ampule se ne smiju samo zamrzvati, znači ne stavljati u zamrzivač.

----------


## amariya

Ja isto nisam iz Zg, pa putujem svaki puta. Folikulometrija počinje od 3.dc (ili 2.dc ako je 3d.c nedjelja) pa tako svaki drugi ili treći dan do, čini mi je dva dana prije punkcije ili tako nešto. Uskoro ću saznati iz vlastitog iskustva. Do sad sam išla 2.dc., 4., 6. i sutra idem (9.dc.).

----------


## tinky tonky

Hvala, Amariya tako sam nešto i čula da treba dolaziti.
Mene svaki put košta skora 400 kn pa mi je bolje biti u Zagrebu kod brata nego putovati svaki drugi dan

----------


## slavonka2

Počinješ sa injekcijama na 3dc ili 2 ako pada na na nedjelju....

U početku možeš dobivati 4-2 injekcije na dan ovisno o kojim se radi, postepeno se smanjuju količine i traje oko 9-11 dana ovisno o tvom ogranizmu. to je od prilike kada si i prirodno plodna, jer oni ne idu kontra ciklusa, samo da imaš više js.

Sprejaš se od 21 d starog ciklusa u dužem postupku ili od 3dc u kraćem 3x na dan i stavljaš vaginaletu svaku večer. npr. meni na gonalima bilo 8 dana injekcija, 8 navečer štoperica, 9 ništa i 10 punkcija, a frendica na menopuru krenila kada i ja i sve joj trajalo dan manje....

Eto nadam se da sam pomogla  :Grin:  

ako teba još nešto samo pitajte.....  :Idea:

----------


## milivoj73

> Hvala, Amariya tako sam nešto i čula da treba dolaziti.
> Mene svaki put košta skora 400 kn pa mi je bolje biti u Zagrebu kod brata nego putovati svaki drugi dan


mi smo prošli put bili 18 dana od 2 dc do dan iza ET...to ti je onako okvirno jer svako drukčije reagira...
a što se tiče puta svaki drugi dan to je i malo prestresno za ženu a i za financije...

----------


## amariya

Ja ću si, bar jedan dio troškova puta refundirati preko putnog naloga. Ginekolog mi je dao skupni, tako da ja samo upisujem datume, a kad sve završi (nadam se s transferom) sve mi popečatiraju.
Bez obzira što sam došla na pregled 2.dc., počela sam s Menopurima 3.dc. (znači u nedjelju).

----------


## marta26

meni je sestra rekla da nas moram drzati gonale u frizideru, to mi je vise njih reklo

----------


## BLIZU

neznam gdje da pitam pa da probam ovdje mozda mi netko moze reci ostalo mi jos 10amp gonala - koje sam nabavila preko HZZO-a jel im ja to moram vratiti s obzirom da ja dr napisao na nalazu kolko je potroseno??
jel ako netreba i nece mi trebati  vise rok im je od 1/10g poklonila bi ih nekome pa neznam kako to ide :?

----------


## Gabi

Meni je soc. ginićka rekla da ostatak vratim. I ja vratila   :Wink:  .

----------


## zuzu

Ostatak Gonala moraš vratiti soc. giniću jer i ih on mora vratiti. HZZO refundira novce samo za onoliko Gonala koliko je potrošeno u postupku. Zbog toga i dr. napiše koliko je Gonala korišteno u postupku!

----------


## nataša

*Dodirko???* Zovem te po mnogim topicima!!

javi seeeee..šta ima??!

----------


## Dodirko

Negativna beta i odmor od negativnih beta na neko vrijeme...  :/

----------


## Kadauna

I ja sam vratila gonale svojoj soc. ginićki. Sad, jesam li trebala i da li će doći u prave ruke odnosno nekom drugom u postupku ili u neku "poluslobodnu prodaju" ne znam. 

Rečeno mi je svakako da ih vratim, a dr. A. je napisao točno koliko sam koristila od dobivenih 30 komada. 

K.

----------


## Bebel

Ja ih oba puta vratila.

----------


## BLIZU

tak a dobro kad je tome tak........bljek

----------


## mimimuc

bokić curke!

ja danas obavila svoju punkciju-dr. je napiso da ima D-8 ,L-4 ,međutim vadio je samo iz lijevog jajnika i dobili smo 5js. sada čekanje do pon. da vidimo koliko sa oplodilo.

inače punkcija je super prošla nije bili strašno kak su me plašili ,osjetila sam samo jedan pik

----------


## marta26

draga *dodirko*, bas mi je zao, sad odmor pa na jesen u nove pobjede  :Kiss:

----------


## ana-

Bok curke,evo mene nakon par dana u srijedu smo krenuli s pikicama,a od danas se sama pikam i nije nikakav problem,dr.L. je zadovoljan reakcijom na hormone još se začudio što se u desnom jajniku premda je mali i nešto događa.Sada mi preostaje 3 dana da se sama pikam i iduči tjedan tj.u utorak idem gore da vidimo kad bi bila punkcija.
Svima puno sreće  od   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  

------------------------------------
ja 83.endo,pcos
2007.op.endo.lpsc
mm 82.sve ok 
1 IVF vv-u toku :D  :D  :D

----------


## nokia

dodirko   :Love:  
idemo dalje

----------


## RuzicaSB

Ja u srijedu kod Lucija na dogovor!!! :D  :D  :D

----------


## rozalija

> Ja u srijedu kod Lucija na dogovor!!! :D  :D  :D


 :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D 
od   :Heart:   ti želim da ovaj put bude pun pogodak.  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## rozalija

Dodirko  :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## ana-

*RužicaSB*
Puno sreće da što prije krenete  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  i ja sam kod dr L. same pohvale.
Da nam ostaneš što prije trudnica   :Bye:   i sretno.

-----------------------------------
ja 83 endo,pcos
2007.op.endo.lpsc
mm 82, sve ok
1 IVF vv -u tjeku menopuri :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## marta26

curke moje koje vadite betu 29 kak je vama, ja jos napuhana i imam dva put dnevno menstrualne grceve, nadam se da je to dobro, cicke veeeelike, al to je od utrica.vec me pere nervoza, ja cu ziher vadit betu 28, ak nesto ima bit ce i dan prije, a nekak mi lakse nego da tamo cekam

----------


## ana-

*amyx* kako si jel sve u redu,se odmaraš.  :Bye:   i   :Kiss:

----------


## nataša

> curke moje koje vadite betu 29 kak je vama, ja jos napuhana i imam dva put dnevno menstrualne grceve, nadam se da je to dobro, cicke veeeelike, al to je od utrica.vec me pere nervoza, ja cu ziher vadit betu 28, ak nesto ima bit ce i dan prije, a nekak mi lakse nego da tamo cekam


ja ju vadim 28. i isto razmišljam da to odradim ili ranije ili da čekam 10 dana da mi kasni m. 
danas mi je 9. dpt i 14 dpo., malo me boluckaju krsta, ali samo ponekad, (.)(.) ogromne (utrogestan) i ništa više. prekjuče sam imala pritisak kao da ću dobit, ali prošlo...

prošli put sam čekala da mi m kasni 8 dana i tek sam onda išla vaditi betu :shock:  , ne znam kako sam izdržala

----------


## zuzu

Ja sam isto još uvijek jaako napuhana, i to me već počinje živcirati. Menstrualne grčeve nemam zadnja dva dana, samo me tu i tamo malo štrecne dolje, cicke su i dalje velike, ali me više ne bole kao prije.Do jučer sam bila prilično smirena, a onda me uhvatila nekakva panika, ne znam...možda je ipak moj razum popustio silnoj najezdi hormona  :Laughing:  Probati ću izdržati do 29. s betom...

----------


## nataša

ja kad trebam dobit nemam grčeve nego samo pritisak, al sad taj pritisak kao da varira, malo ga ima pa ga malo nema :? 
(.)(.) također variraju, malo bole jače , malo bole manje, ogromne su , to svakako....krsta malo bole, malo ne..
moj organizam kao da se ne može odlučit šta će bit, jel jesam trudna ili nisam, nikako na čisto da izađe  :Laughing:  

mislim da ne idem vadit betu ništa ranije, jedino još i kasnije nego je dr A rekao..

 na osnovu čega dr  odredi kada se vadi beta?? to je 14. dan od ET, sigurno misli da bi do tada, ako nismo trudni, već procurili, a ako nismo do tad, postoji realna mogućnost da je +!
 tada bi vještica već trebala stići



 :Cekam:  

šta mislite?

----------


## n&a

bok curke,
danas mi je 10 dan nakon et, ja sam isto još uvijek napuhnuta, imam menstrualne bolove, (.)(.) poveće al ne više tako bolne. u ponedjeljak idem raditi...baš me zanima kako će to izgledati jer se stvarno vrlo brzo umaram. ići ću betu vaditi na vv 29. ali nisam mislila da ću biti tako nestrpljiva...sada sam kupila test!!! mislim ga sutra napraviti, u četvrtak je bila zadnja injekcija. kaj velite  :/  :/ ?

----------


## dim

Meni je 9. dpt i osjećam se normalno, tj nisam napuhana, cike su tak tak, više i ne obraćam pažnju na njih, a menstrualni grčevi pomalo prestaju. Rekla sam mužu da se uopće ne osjećam trudno, na što je on rekao 
da kako ja znam kako se osjećaju trudnice kad to nikad nisam bila   :Laughing:  . Uglavnom koliko sam čekala vađenje bete, toliko mi je  sad sve teže i teže. Nastojim biti hrabra, ali ovu noć sam sanjala da je beta negativna i toliko sam u snu plakala da sam se probudila, a bio je to samo san.

----------


## marta26

*n&a*, mislim da ti je prerano jos raditi test, ak je zadnja pikica bila u cetvrtak, treba barem 5 dana da izadje stoperica iz organizma, jer moze dat lazni pozitivni, al ak ne mres izdrzati, napravi.ja cu vjerovatno raditi test u srijedu pa u cetvrtak betu, al ak test bude minus, onda cu mozda betu samo na vv, jer minus je minus, bar cu bit pripremljena. ak nisam t, stvarno me strah, jer sam ful napuhnuta i tesko mi je i hodati, boi me lijeva strana na pritisak rukom, svako malo me nesto strecne, a kad stavim utric, unutra mi je sve drukcije, nekako cudno, veliko, opce mi nije maternica normalna, al sam citala da to moze biti od utrica, jer on zadebljuje endometrij. ma vise sam umorna od svega!!!

----------


## zuzu

Vidim da smo sve istog raspoloženja (čitaj šugavog)...ajmo se cure probati malo sabrati i nabaciti smješak i ne baviti se toliko simptomima jer uz ovoliku hrpu hormona koje smo ubacile u sebe u zadnja tri tjedna sve je moguće i svatko na njih reagira drugačije. 
*n&a* mislim da ti je ipak malo prerano u ponedjeljak raditi test, a da pričekaš barem do srijede :shock: 
Velika   :Kiss:

----------


## n&a

joj marta26 potpuno sam mislima s tobom...nisam znala da će ovo biti tako teško psihički! ali jake smo mi žene    :Love:  ! meni je isto dole sve čudno, ali to je vjerovatno od utrića, premda prisjećam se da sam to tek prvi puta primjetila par dana nakon transfera, ma joj neznam!
ja sam čula da je ok napraviti nakon 3-4 dana!?!
kaj si se još jače napunula nego prije?

----------


## n&a

da, baš vidim da smo sve nekak u bad-u! zato cure glavu gore!  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:  
ja sam jučer histerizirala jer nisam mogla naći račun iz ljekarne za povrat novaca, i tak,kaj nije ludo!
za test,hvala na savjetima, vidjeti ću koliko ću se moći suzdržavati!
curke, kada ćete doći u petak?

----------


## amyx

> *amyx* kako si jel sve u redu,se odmaraš.   i


evo bolje sam,ali još uvijek ležim jer se jako brzo umaram. trbuh mi se počeo pomalo smanjivati pa će valjda biti ok. rekao mi je dr A da će to sve proći nakon M, pa ja sad jedva čekam  M   :Grin:

----------


## marta26

nisam nesto vise nego inace napuhana, al mi to sve teze pada, jer me strah, prosli put mi nis od toga nije bilo, dan, dva prije neg sam dobila me boljela ledja i to je to. sad milijon toga... ja pokusavam sto manje misliti, tak sam si prebukirala dane s druzenjima, sutra rostilj s curkama, jeeee!! uglavnom sam ok volje, al me na trenutke fakat zbedira, ne moze se drukcije, to je normalno, bilo bi cudno da smo skroz cool

----------


## cvijet_kc

da li je moguce da mi se od utrica stalno spava? prespavam vecinu dana, a dok sam "budna" onda sam tako pospana da jedva napravim ono sto moram.

----------


## amyx

moguće je da ti se spva,pogotov ako ih piješ, mada se meni spava kako god da ih upotrijebim

----------


## cvijet_kc

ah dobro,nisam jedina  :Smile:   ne pijem ih,mislim da je super sto cu se konacno naspavati, ali me pece  savjest sto nemogu napraviti neke stvari koje bi trebala   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## slavonka2

Draga Dodirko baš mi je žao što ti je beta negativna   :Crying or Very sad:  . Odmor, glavu gore i ponovno na jesen.

Sve curke koje čekate betu, želim vam sreću od sveg   :Heart:   da vaše mrvice ostanu s vama sljedećih 9 mjeseci.

Ja sam danas bila na prvoj punkciji. Živa jesam i donekle sretna jer imam od 16 izvađenih 11 dobrih  :D , ali najgore je to što sam injekciju za bolove dobila u 8h a došla na red u 12h. Onda me više ništa nije držalo.

Svim curama koje dolaze u ponodjeljak da vide svoje rezultate oplodnje želim što bolji uspjeh   :Love:  

Poseban pozdrav mimimuc, boženi, jelenkić i ostalim curama koje su se danas hrabro držale   :Klap:

----------


## Gabi

> ... ali najgore je to što sam injekciju za bolove dobila u 8h a došla na red u 12h. Onda me više ništa nije držalo.


Tek u 12 sati  :? ? Pa zbog čega tako kasno? Ja sam isto danas bila gore i nije mi se činilo da je neka pretjerana gužva. Bilo je barem napola manje ljudi nego inače subotom.

Danas štoperica, a u ponedjeljak akcija. Samo da nađemo barem 1 js. Dr. misli da se jedan folikul (od dva) počinje pretvarati u cistu  :? . Vibrice na "Odbrojavanju" su dobrodošle.  

 :Kiss:  svima.

----------


## Gabi

E...da, *Slavonka2*, čestitam na uspješnoj punkciji  :D .

----------


## ana-

*amyx*
Draga imaš pp.  :Bye:  

---------------------------
ja 83 endo,pcos
2007.op.endo.lpsc
mm 82.sve ok
1 IVF vv - u tijeku menopuri :D  :D  :D

----------


## ana-

*slavonka2*čestitam na uspješnoj punkciji lijepom broju js :D  :D 

*gabi* sretno u ponedjeljak na punkciji da prođe što brže i bezbolnije  :Bye:  


-------------------------
ja 83.endo.pcos
2007.op.endo lpsc
mm 82 sve ok 
1 IVF vv - u tijeku menopuri  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## amyx

ana- imaš pp

----------


## marta26

n&a, jesi radila test? ja cu biti gore vjerovatno vec u 7, da budem s tim sto prije gotova.

----------


## milivoj73

startamo.......od danas je mž šmrkalica u utorak smo na VV :D

----------


## n&a

> n&a, jesi radila test? ja cu biti gore vjerovatno vec u 7, da budem s tim sto prije gotova.


jesam, nisam više izdržala, probudila sam se jutros u 6!!!
uglavnom test je negativan, sve mi lađe potonule...što je najžalosnije više od onih brojnih simptoma nemam NIŠTA. (.)(.) splasnule, trbuha više skoro nema, ne osjećam se više napuhnuto, trbuh možda još malo,ma joj neznam više   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## nataša

n&a, pa koji ti je dan da si već radila test?

----------


## zuzu

*n&a* draga nemoj se žalostiti, pa stvarno je još prerano za test .   :Kiss:  Što si tiče dolaska 29. sestra mi je rekla da dođemo oko 8 vaditi krv,a nalazi su kod dr-a onda oko podne.

----------


## n&a

Danas mi je 11 dpt. Malo sam bila razočarana al čekamo petak u nadi da će ipak biti sve ok.
na šalteru su rekli da se može doći do 11 pa još razmišljam kada doći, neda mi se gristi nokte 4 sata, jedino ako ne dogovorimo neku dugu kavu???
curke, hvala na podr

----------


## zuzu

> Danas mi je 11 dpt. Malo sam bila razočarana al čekamo petak u nadi da će ipak biti sve ok.
> na šalteru su rekli da se može doći do 11 pa još razmišljam kada doći, neda mi se gristi nokte 4 sata, jedino ako ne dogovorimo neku dugu kavu???
> curke, hvala na podr


MA i ja sam mislila doći kasnije, ali ne znam do kada treba doći da bi nalaz bio isti dan!? Cure s iskustvom, možete nam pomoći, u koliko ste vi sati dolazile  vaditi betu!?
Kava, svakako....drago mi je da si bolje  :Love:

----------


## n&a

svim curkama hvala na podršci   :Love:   :Love:  !!!
čekalicama puno sreće   :Kiss:

----------


## marta26

n&a drzim ti fige da je lazno pokazao. kad onda da dodjemo gore, pa da odemo na kavu da nam bude lakse? u neko vrijeme da se dogovorimo. ja jos uvijek napuhnuta s velikim cickama, al to sve moze bit od utrica, a opet, nadam se da ipak nije

----------


## n&a

možemo oko pola 8, mislim da stvarno nema smisla ranije!
ma ti si prava mala trudnica   :Laughing:  
javi svakako rezultate ako ćeš raditi doma ili privat

----------


## slavonka2

Hvala curke moje i ja sam ponosna što ih je lijepi broj....  :Grin:  

Samo da se još dobro i oplode i nitko sretniji od nas  :Dancing Fever:  

Nije bila jako velika gužva, nas 17 na punkciji, ali prije nas su bili transferi i curke od doktora L. jer je kod A bila gužva...  :Sad:  

I tako je moje čekanje bilo dugo i teško, ali isplatilo se pored njih 11 js  :Taps:  

Ali nadam se da više neću morati ponavljati, jer nije baš iskustvo za pamćenje...  :Crying or Very sad:  iako se nisam dala...ni glasa... :D 

i svim curama vibrice za sreću bilo za čekanje punkcije, bete ili stanica koje su se oplodile ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


 :Shy kiss:

----------


## Kadauna

svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve što vam treba a mislim danas posebno na našu *Gabi* da bude sve ok danas na punkciji, a pozdravljam i *Bab*.....

K.

----------


## ana-

Curke jeli uvijek punkcija 13dc ili kak dr. odredi.
Svim curama na današnjim punkcijama ili vrečanju embrija da su što bolji i da ih je što više želim vam   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  

----------------------------------
ja 83 endo.,pcos
2007.op.endo.lpsc
mm 82 sve ok
1 IVF vv - u tijeku menopuri  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## ketty28

cure, ja jos nisam u postupku pa vas samo citam i posto nemam savjeta jer nemam iskustav zelim vam samo reci da ste sve jakoo hrabre, bila sam 16.5. tamo i vidjela ta razocarana lica i  jedno sretno, jako me pogodilo i svim a vama zelim da imate super js i da vam je beta veelika i da vam se malisani prime, sretno svima koji su u postupku  :Heart:

----------


## Bab

Jutro curkice moje...
 Ja isto šaljem svima pozdrave, a posebno našoj* Gabi* koju danas čeka punkcija.
*Kadauna*  :Kiss:   i nadam se da si brzo opet s nama u borbi za malog   :Saint:  

*ana-* baš si mi pročitala misli...to sam i ja htjela pitat naše pametnice...
Prošli put mi je punkcija bila 12 DC, a ovaj put mi subota pada na 11 DC, a ponedjeljak na 13 DC. Sad me zanima tj. strah me da mi taj 11 dan ne bude prerano, a 13 dan prekasno...kaj vi mislite????

Hvala svima  :Kiss:   i   :Bye:

----------


## ana-

*Bab* to i mene brine naime meni u subotu pada 13dc,ali koliko čitam nisam vidjela da ima puno cura koje koriste menopure naime ja od 3dc koristim po 3 ampule menopura,uz sprej 3x1 i vaginalete,pa se brinem da me nebi dr.poslao prije na punkciju.Sutra ću valjda saznati kad mi je 9dc jer se brinem da mm neće moć dobiti slobodno.Imam još jedno pitanje od 3-5dc sam dolazila oko 7.30 ali mi je sada sestra rekla da dođem ranije oko koliko?

Sretno danas svima   :Kiss:   i   :Bye: .

--------------------------------
ja 83 endo.pcos
2007.op.endo.lpsc
mm 82 sve ok
1IVF vv -u tijeku menopuri  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Bab

*ana-*, nisam nikad bila u stimulaciji pa ne znam baš odgovor na tvoje pitanje, ali mislim da se ne moraš brinut oko toga, pa dr.-i to rade već jako dugo i mislim da će oni znat koje je pravo riješenje...i za tebe i mene i sve ostale koje muče ovakva pitanja  :Smile:  

A što se vremena tiče, možda te sestra nekaj krivo skužila kad ti je rekla da dođeš ranije, možda nije vidla da ideš samo na folikulometriju :/ , meni su rekli da dođem u srijedu u pol 8 gore, tak da ne znam.

----------


## BLIZU

i moj je test 11d negativan sutra vadim betu...  :Sad:

----------


## ineska111

Bok cure,
jutros sam bila na VV, 11 dc. Trebamo vraćati smrzliće ovaj mjesec. Dr kaže da na UZV još uopće nema folikula. Inače ciklusi su mi 26 d, a O obično 13dc, te sam zaključila da je ovaj ciklus vjerojatno anovularan. Totalno sam razočarana i strah me da ništa do jeseni jer njima još malo počinju godišnji. Rekao mi je neka ipak dodjem za dva dana. Zna li koja od vas, mogu li se vraćati smrzlići ako nema prirodno folikula i ovulacije taj ciklus? Je li koja imala takvo iskustvo?

----------


## ana-

*blizu* nada umire zadnja još uvijek postoji šansa da se sutra pokaže drukčije uz tebe smo što god da se dogodi  :Love:   :Love:   drži se   :Kiss:   i   :Bye:  .

----------


## ana-

*bab*možda će glupo zvučati ovo pitanje ali me zanima od kojeg dana se mijeri folikulometrija. :?  :?

----------


## Bab

*ana-*, nema glupog pitanja, ima samo glupih odgovora  :Wink:  

Gle, ja ti nažalost mogu reći samo iz svog (klomifenskog) iskustva...
3DC sam bila na UZV-u i taj dan počela pit 2x1 klomifen i tako 5 dana. 8DC sam opet na UZV-u i onda će mi reći kad da dođem na novu folikulometriju. Ja sam imala još jedan UZV nakon tog 8DC i onda je bila štoperica pa punkcija.

Ali sve ti je to individualno...i najbolje da slušaš svog dr. koji te prati.

Eto, nadam se da sam bar malčice pomogla
 :Kiss:

----------


## ana-

> *ana-*, nema glupog pitanja, ima samo glupih odgovora  
> 
> Gle, ja ti nažalost mogu reći samo iz svog (klomifenskog) iskustva...
> 3DC sam bila na UZV-u i taj dan počela pit 2x1 klomifen i tako 5 dana. 8DC sam opet na UZV-u i onda će mi reći kad da dođem na novu folikulometriju. Ja sam imala još jedan UZV nakon tog 8DC i onda je bila štoperica pa punkcija.
> 
> Ali sve ti je to individualno...i najbolje da slušaš svog dr. koji te prati.
> 
> Eto, nadam se da sam bar malčice pomogla


*bab* hvala ti,nadam se najboljem a sutra ću znati kaj će biti dalje i nadam se najboljem.  :Kiss:   i   :Bye:  .

-------------------------------
ja 83 endo,pcos
2007.op.endo.lpsc
mm 82 sve ok 
1 IVF vv -u tijeku menopuri  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Bab

Tak treba *ana-*,samo hrabro naprijed... nada umire posljednja  :Grin:

----------


## n&a

> i moj je test 11d negativan sutra vadim betu...


BLIZU sretno, držimo fige   :Love:   :Love:  
javi se svakako sa rezultatima

----------


## jelenkić

BLIZU, držim palčeve!
Ja od četvrtka svaki dan kampiram gore, od subote sam na gonalima, 2 kom, danas bila i još uvijek sam na 2. Pitala sam dr po čemu određuje tko prima koju jačinu stimulacije, a on meni veli ODOKATIVNO. Sad sve znam, jako je dragi   :Smile:  . Pauza od metropole je 2 dana i onda opet. I uopće nije problem sam se piknuti!!

----------


## bony

> i moj je test 11d negativan sutra vadim betu...


nije neka utijeha,ali pridružujem ti se u negativnom testu kao i svima ostalima kojima ovaj mjesec nije donio ništa osim tuge.  :Love:

----------


## Kadauna

joj, joj, joj cure *BLIZU * , *bony*  :Taps:  

pa hoće li više ovaj mjesec više krenuti??
Tako sam velike nade polagala u svibanj (samo zato što sam vidjela da prošli svibnji uopće nisu bili loši - dapače.... ali i zato što su mnoge od nas bile u postupcima i još jesu). Bože, stvarno u ovome nema regularnosti, pravila......

Držite mi se i do sljedećeg pokušaja   :Love: 

*a sve ostale čekalice bete:*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da pojačate listu svibanjskih trudnica

----------


## marta26

ok, onda se vidimo u pol 8 gore, pa cemo na maratonsku kavu do pol 12  :Laughing:  uf, meni je pozitivno sto mi jos m nije dosla barem, prosli put mi dosla 9 dana nakon transfera, barem neki pomak

----------


## Šiškica

Jutros sam bila  na drugoj folikulometriji (10 dc).. dr. A. je bio jako ozbiljan i šutljiv .. i već sam uhvatila kvaku hoću van .. 
Kad čujem komentar     " Večeras štoperica !!! u srijedu Aih " a ja  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  - pa zar već   :shock:  (prošli put Aih je bio 17 dc)..

----------


## jelenkić

Ajme, šiškice, mora da ti je to bilo veliko iznenađenje!!! Puno sreće u srijedu!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ana ako si sad u postupku onda si ti na folikulometrijama od 3 dc do štoperice vjerojatno svaki drugi dan pa imaš jedan dan pauzu nakon štopeice i slijedi punkcija
 :Grin:

----------


## Mali Mimi

> *bab*možda će glupo zvučati ovo pitanje ali me zanima od kojeg dana se mijeri folikulometrija. :?  :?


Zaboravila sam malo prije citirati, možda tebe brine kada će punkcija, al to ti je individulano i ovisi od ciklusa do ciklusa nekad 10 a nekad može biti 16 dc, to dr. određuje po veličini folikula obično najveći folikuli budu oko 20 mm.

----------


## amariya

Ja sutra na punkciju, pa sam se šokirala da je tek u 12 h. U koliko sati ste trebale doći (znam da ide prvo ultrazvuk, pa pikica)?

----------


## sretna35

od srca svima u postupku na Vuku Vrhovcu želim da čim prije krene veliki niz pozitivnih beta i školskih trudnoća

 :Bye:  pozdravljam doktore s odokativnim metodama, mislim da su najbolji

----------


## milivoj73

i mi sutra krećemo s kampiranjem (3dc)...eto nas ranom zorom prije 7(po hladovini   :Laughing:  ) pa kad obavimo... :D

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Ja sutra na punkciju, pa sam se šokirala da je tek u 12 h. U koliko sati ste trebale doći (znam da ide prvo ultrazvuk, pa pikica)?


Ako si u stimuliranom dođi u 8 a ako si u prirodnom i malo ranije jer onda ide ultrazvuk a pikica ako imas vise od jednog folikula

----------


## jelenkić

Samo da velim da danas u 7 već nije bilo mjesta za parkiranje u Dugom dolu, a tamo kod zgrada je pauk patrolirao. Sve ranije smo počele dolaziti...

----------


## ana-

> ana- prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> *bab*možda će glupo zvučati ovo pitanje ali me zanima od kojeg dana se mijeri folikulometrija. :?  :?
> 
> 
> Zaboravila sam malo prije citirati, možda tebe brine kada će punkcija, al to ti je individulano i ovisi od ciklusa do ciklusa nekad 10 a nekad može biti 16 dc, to dr. određuje po veličini folikula obično najveći folikuli budu oko 20 mm.


Hvala ti,ja sam od 3-5dc svaki dan bila gore na pikicama i uzv zato sam pitala jer mi se čini da ništa nije mjerio ali smo vidjeli da ih u lijevom jajniku ima par,a u desnom koji je mali radi operacije tj.skoro da ga i nema ima jedan folikul,sama sam se pikala ova tri dana i sutra idem gore kod dr L.na uzv pa če mi onda reči za punkciju bar se nadm.
Imam jedno pitanje koliko obično traje punkcija znam da sve ovisi o broju js.

--------------------------------
ja 83.endometrioza,pcos
2007.op.endo.lpsc
mm 82.sve ok
1 IVF vv-u tijeku menopuri  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Dodirko

*jelenkić*  oko 7 ti je najveća gužva. Još nisu stanari otišli na posao a mi smo već došli...

----------


## nokia

mozda je vec netko spomenuo, ali ako nije, prijavljujem novi detalj u postupku stimulranog IVF, odnosno zadnja folikulometrija prije punkcije, kad dobijemo upute i ampule za štopericu, ide se na vađenje krvi, kontrola vrijednosti estradiola (tako nekako)
znači nakon upisa supruga u labos, cekas da te prozovu u 403, vadiš krv

----------


## ia30

> mozda je vec netko spomenuo, ali ako nije, prijavljujem novi detalj u postupku stimulranog IVF, odnosno zadnja folikulometrija prije punkcije, kad dobijemo upute i ampule za štopericu, ide se na vađenje krvi, kontrola vrijednosti estradiola (tako nekako)
> znači nakon upisa supruga u labos, cekas da te prozovu u 403, vadiš krv


ali vrijedi samo za one koji su u tri besplatna pokušaja,cura koja je plaćala lijekove nije išla na provjeru estradiola!

----------


## bony

znaći od sad vrijedi za sve?jer prije dva tjedna je sestra pitala doca da li da me šalje vadit krv a on je rekao,ne treba.

----------


## nokia

ne znam...nas je danas bilo 4 i sve 4 smo isle...

----------


## BLIZU

HVALA CURE NA PODRSCI TESKI JADI SU TU JAVIM SE SUTRA SA NALAZOM BETE
SVIMA  :Kiss:

----------


## milivoj73

zovem sestre ko sumanut sa 2 telefon i ne mogu dobiti  :Evil or Very Mad:  
jel baš obavezno naručiti se za 3dc?

----------


## sbonetic

*Blizu*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Kiss:

----------


## amyx

pa nije baš extra obavezno ali je poželjno naručiti se. Ali neće vas sigurno nitko ni potjerati ako se ne naručite a imate dogovoreno s dr.
Samo zovi i budi uporan. Javit će se kad tad. Ja doslovce legnem na telefon i ne puštam ga dok ne dobijem. Jednom prilikom sam imala 48 poziva s mobitela dok sam dobila. Mob mi se ispraznio  :Grin:

----------


## Gabi

Samo da vam javim da nismo došli do js. A sad idem dalje   :Crying or Very sad:  .

Sretno svima.   :Kiss:

----------


## nela.

> zovem sestre ko sumanut sa 2 telefon i ne mogu dobiti  
> jel baš obavezno naručiti se za 3dc?


ni ja ih ne mogu dobit...ko da je telefon isključen :?

----------


## amyx

Gabi   :Love:   pa šta se dogodilo?

----------


## milivoj73

citiram glas sa centrale od prije 2 minute:
nemoguće je spojiti , stalno zauzeto , probajte kasnije   :Mad:

----------


## Bab

*Gabi* evo i ovdje ti šaljem jedan virtualni   :Love:  i kak si rekla žena-stijena nastupa na jesen i to je onda to!!!  :Heart:  

*Milivoj*, ja sam ih prošli tjedan dobila oko 1, odmah se sestra javila pa ak ne mora TŽ sutra gore, probajte onda u to doba zvrcnut.
I sretno...

 :Kiss:   svima

----------


## amyx

svi mi koji imamo veze s MPO poznati smo po upornosti. neće nas jedan telefon omesti u naumu.Ako ne dobiješ, a bože moj. Dođeš gore 3 dc i to je to. sretno

----------


## nela.

A ništa probat ću još sutra ak ne dobijem idem gore bez naručivanja

----------


## Gabi

> Gabi    pa šta se dogodilo?


Na punkciji više nije bilo folikula   :Sad:  . Ali dr. je ionako sumnjao na ciste. Neznam zašto, ali ovo danas me pogodilo više nego sve ove negativne bete do sad. Znam da je u prirodnjaku sve moguće, ali ipak...  :Crying or Very sad:  .

----------


## amyx

Stvarno mi je žao. a šta da ti kažem,nego glavu gore i u nove pobjede kao i svi mi.   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   drži se

----------


## RuzicaSB

> nokia prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> mozda je vec netko spomenuo, ali ako nije, prijavljujem novi detalj u postupku stimulranog IVF, odnosno zadnja folikulometrija prije punkcije, kad dobijemo upute i ampule za štopericu, ide se na vađenje krvi, kontrola vrijednosti estradiola (tako nekako)
> znači nakon upisa supruga u labos, cekas da te prozovu u 403, vadiš krv
> 
> 
> ali vrijedi samo za one koji su u tri besplatna pokušaja,cura koja je plaćala lijekove nije išla na provjeru estradiola!


Ja sam zadnji put (11.mjesec 2008.g.) bila u stimuliranom, placam sama lijekove a vadila E2.

----------


## slavonka2

Evo za sve one koji su danas ili nekada pokušavali dobiti sestru za naručivanje - to je najteža misija - ali ne zato što se one ne žele javiti nego zato jer cijelo jutro pikaju, a red je do lifta bio i danas, a onda pomažu doktorima oko transfera, punkcija i svega ostalog... :/ 

Mislim da bi njima trebale neke cure ili dečki koji su na praksi da im barem malo pomognu, a pikati bi znali   :Wink:  ali mene nisu odbili na 3 dc iako se nisam naručila....

i da li netko zna zašto više ne zovu na telefon da kažu kada je transfer...

Nas je danas bilo krdo gore, sve od petka i subote sa punkcije i cure koje su danas na punkciji, sve koje se pikaju ili su na pregledu...STRAŠNO  :shock: 

I nakon 2 sata mučenja i čekanja kažu mi da dođem sutra, ništa ne znam, navodno je to bolje  :?  ali mogu nešto reći - oplodilo se 2 ili 5 da se ne sekiram sada....  :Grin:  

Ali sutra je blizu pa ćemo znati sve...i opet kampiranje pred vratima od biologinje...nadamo se najboljem   :Kiss:

----------


## milivoj73

uspio sam!!!!!!!
javili su mi se na VV...kaže teta čistačica da nek nazovem sutra  :Laughing:  
krećemo u ZG i sutra smo gore :D

----------


## amyx

Pa eto bar se netko javio   :Laughing:  . Blago nama, Još malo pa će tete čistaćice pomagati doktorima kolike su gužve. Hm,pa mogle bi se na telefon javljati   :Grin:

----------


## ana-

*Gabi* baš mi je žao,glavu gore i u nove pobjede šaljem ti   :Kiss:   od  :Heart:   i   :Bye:  .

----------------------------
ja 83.endometrioza,pcos
2007.op.endo.lpsc
mm 82. sve ok
1 IVF vv- u tijeku :D  :D  :D  :D 
menopuri

----------


## sretna35

*Nokia* jel' to punkcija u srijedu...sretno...  :Heart:  

i koliki ti je estradiol? računaj svakih 600 jedinaica jedna zrela JS

----------


## nokia

hvala *sretna*35

kak da znam rezultate estradiola? mozda ce mi prije punkcije reci ili je to samo info. za doktora...

sto se tice narucivanja 3dc, danas sam kod sestara dok me upisivala, kad je dosla cura 3dc i nije se narucila, sestri je samo bilo vazno da zna da li se je narucila (da li je upisana u komp) ili ju treba naknadno upisati
tako da je odgovor svima: da, moze 3dc bez narucivanja telefonom

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ja sam E2 vadila u privatnom labosu jer je dr trebalo da brzo vidimo kad zavrsavamo tj. kad se dobiva stoperica da li taj dan ili sutradan. Meni je reako da se kod nekih osoba da procijeniti to ovako od oka ali kod nekih bas i ne pa sam zato vadila.
A koliko su brzo gotovi nalazi kada se vadi u labosu da li ih vi cekate ili to samo dr pogleda?

----------


## Mali Mimi

A koliko su brzo gotovi nalazi kada se vadi u labosu da li ih vi cekate ili to samo dr pogleda?[/quote]
Ovdje sam mislila na labos na VV

----------


## Mali Mimi

Hvala ti,ja sam od 3-5dc svaki dan bila gore na pikicama i uzv zato sam pitala jer mi se čini da ništa nije mjerio ali smo vidjeli da ih u lijevom jajniku ima par,a u desnom koji je mali radi operacije tj.skoro da ga i nema ima jedan folikul,sama sam se pikala ova tri dana i sutra idem gore kod dr L.na uzv pa če mi onda reči za punkciju bar se nadm.
Imam jedno pitanje koliko obično traje punkcija znam da sve ovisi o broju js.
Sama punkcija ti traje prilično kratko imas na starijim postovima detaljnija objasnjenja vezana uz punkciju ako te zanima.
Posat cu ti pp.

--------------------------------
ja 83.endometrioza,pcos
2007.op.endo.lpsc
mm 82.sve ok
1 IVF vv-u tijeku menopuri  :D  :D  :D  :D[/quote]

----------


## BLIZU

bok moja beta-0  :Sad:    na jesen opet u boj...jel da se vec sad narucim za kontrolu na jesen :?

----------


## sbonetic

*Blizu* žao mi je! Danas je neki čudan dan pun loših vijesti

----------


## tinky tonky

Nije me bilo par dana i vidim da se svašta događalo, nažalost uglavnom negativne stvari, čisto me strah počimati ovaj mjesec kad su se zvijezde tako dosložile. Ja svju m još uvijek čekam i sve se nešto nadam da se možda desilo čudo i da su naši plivači živnuli pa nećemo ni trebati pomoć divnog osoblja na VV. 
Zanima me da li starije članice foruma znaju za takvu situaciju, pa i sam doktor L. je rekao da je moguće, ali da on ima malo vjere da bi se to moglo kod nas dogoditi. Znam hvatam se za slamku,no ako je u pitanju kašnjenje kao u zadnjem ciklusu (42 dana) onda ćemo startati u idućem mjesecu-možda bude sretniji

----------


## Šiškica

Danas sam sva jadna... pala sam koliko sam duga i široka na cesti  i sva sam natučena i u ranama... 
nadam se da to neće smetati sutrašnjem AIH-u..

al naravno da tu nije kraj lošim stvarima koje mi se događaju u posljednje vrijeme..
Naime moj najdraži muž sutra mora biti na poslu prije 8.. a treba dati svoj doprinos za sutrašnji AIH.. 

pa ak mi netko zna reći od koliko radi labaratorij i kad se može najranije predati uzorak ?

----------


## Šiškica

E da sad će netko reći što ne uzme slobodan dan!!!

MM je dobio otkaz 1.5. i ovo sutra je jedan od rijetki dana koji uopće radi.. tako da nemože sutra ne raditi..  

da vam ne pričam u kojoj sam komi..

----------


## loki

Pozdrav !

Muški doprinos se može donjeti sa sobom u kutijici za urinokulturu koju se može kupiti u apoteci ( bar se nakada tako moglo), ali neka ti se još netko javi  ne bi te htjela zeznut, inaće u lab. dolaze između 7 i 15 -7 i 30. Sretno!

----------


## andream

koliko znam, uvijek su prvo prozivali za IVF a onda tek za AIH. Oni su među zadnjima davali uzorke, obično iza 10 sati.

----------


## n&a

> bok moja beta-0    na jesen opet u boj...jel da se vec sad narucim za kontrolu na jesen :?


BLIZU...baš mi je žao   :Love:  ! glavu gore,ništa drugo ne preostaje. netko je lijepo rekao neki dan da mi u postupcima MPO smo uporni. za jesen   :Kiss:  -

----------


## n&a

> E da sad će netko reći što ne uzme slobodan dan!!!
> 
> MM je dobio otkaz 1.5. i ovo sutra je jedan od rijetki dana koji uopće radi.. tako da nemože sutra ne raditi..  
> 
> da vam ne pričam u kojoj sam komi..


Šiškica baš vas je krenulo! nažalost nemam savjet kako to izvesti. znam da prozivaju tek od 8, a kojim redom neznam, čini mi se nekako da je svaki put drugačije.
možda da nazoveš doktora, objasniš situaciju i vidiš da li ima neki prijedlog.
sretno sutra!

----------


## Kadauna

Joj Šiškice, a da nazoveš svog MPO liječnika?

Nadam se da ćeš ga dobiti na telefon, ako niš drugo onda sutra u 7.00 na VV-u, čekate biologe, odmah utrčite i kažete što je na stvari, lijepo objasnite. 

Vjerujem da će naći rješenje za vas. 

sretno

----------


## Šiškica

Dogovoreno je da od kuće donesemo uzorak. ..u labaratoriju su rekli oko 9 sati..

zanima me od kad zapravo primaju općenito uzorke ? 

gore dolazim oko 8 ..

 i stvarno se nadam da će primiti uzorak..

----------


## lastavica1979

Jel se moze od kuce donijeti uzorak?

----------


## Šiškica

da a ne smije biti stariji od 30 - 40 min..


a MM to nikako  ne može gore obaviti.. prošli put smo imali "drame"..
jedva je obavljena inseminacija ..
s uzorkom od doma.. 

to je bila prava drama a i komedija istovremeno.. nadam se da mi to neće sutra ujutro ponoviti..  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## andream

šiškica, istina - treba sve uvijek okrenuti na šalu. MM je na početku priče čak komentirao dr Č (andrologu) da bi mogli imati bar "literaturu"... ja sam prasnula u smijeh kad sam to čula, a i dr se nasmijao. Bilo je naravski sve u šali, ali svejedno...  :Laughing:

----------


## amyx

U jednoj od kabina ima neki prigodan kalendar, kaze mm  :Laughing:

----------


## BLIZU

hvala cure zelim vam puno uspjeha idem negdje da utopim ovu tugu.
svima  :Heart:

----------


## marta26

blizu draga, bas mi je zao. odtuguj, pa ce biti lakse,puse. 
cure moje, jos dva dana i vidimo se gore, ova zadnja dva dana su mi bila koooomaaaa! izludit cu vise, sreca pa m jos nije dosla

----------


## n&a

> blizu draga, bas mi je zao. odtuguj, pa ce biti lakse,puse. 
> cure moje, jos dva dana i vidimo se gore, ova zadnja dva dana su mi bila koooomaaaa! izludit cu vise, sreca pa m jos nije dosla


bok marta26, da još dva dana, nemogu dočekati!
nekužim kako bi već mogla dobiti vješticu?
ja sam dobro, imam zanimaciju, otišla raditi pa me to nekako izvlači  :D 
jesi li radila testić?

----------


## marta26

evo curke, moja prica opet ima tuzan kraj, beta 3,78  :Sad:  . capka, dim, n&a, zuzu, zelim vam vise srece nego sto sam ja imala. vidimo se u petak.

----------


## bony

> evo curke, moja prica opet ima tuzan kraj, beta 3,78  . capka, dim, n&a, zuzu, zelim vam vise srece nego sto sam ja imala. vidimo se u petak.


uh marta   :Crying or Very sad:   ovo definitivno nije naš mjesec
ostalima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za betu

----------


## molu

*marta 26*  :Sad:  

ja sam danas bila gore i dr L. vidi 3 - kaze lijepa folikula. Reko je klomifen po 1 do subote i u subotu gore. 


Pozdrav svima i   :Heart:

----------


## Bab

Joj, cure moje...tak mi je teško kad vidim hrpu tužnih vijesti  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  

Ali mi nikad ne gubimo nadu, jel tak???  :Love:  

Ja sam danas obavila folikulometriju i imamo 1 vodeći folikul i 1 tek tolko da ovaj nije sam. U subotu štoperica, u pon. punkcija pa kak nam bude suđeno.

Svim curama koje još čekaju svoje ß želim lijepe trocifrene brojčice i da nam malo ovaj forum živne.

 :Kiss:   svima

----------


## katarina

marta26  :Crying or Very sad:   :Love:  odtuguj, pa u nove pobjede

ovaj svibanj je i za mene na privatnom planu bio katastrofalan  :Evil or Very Mad:  , dobro da je pri kraju  :Mad:

----------


## dim

Marta26 pa nemoj i ti   :Sad:  , jako mi je žao. Ja sam kupila test za trudnoću i kanila sam ga danas upotrijebiti, ali neka viša sila mi jednostavno neda. Nemogu objasniti što i kako, ali jednostavno kao da me i ne zanima  :/ .
Moram priznati da sam razmišljala da bi ovoliki broj negativnih beta mogao biti usko povezan sa velikom gužvom i brojnim postupcima, pa se zbog kvantitete gubi na kvaliteti.
Ja se osjećam netrudno, ali imam pravo još dva dana to biti u svojim mislima, pa ću ih iskoristiti za maženje trbuha.

----------


## capka

*marta 26*žao mi je  :Love:  
moja je situacija isto grozna od pon.imam migrenu,izbacila sam sve iz sebe,nit jedem,niti pijem već dva dana.ležim i plačem.

----------


## Gabi

*Marta26*  :Taps:  , ali... kao što je Katarina napisala... odtuguj, pa onda u nove pobjede.   :Love:

----------


## Bab

*Capka*, pa miša joj njenoga, sad se ona sjetila pojavit?!!?!?  :Evil or Very Mad: 
Nadam se da će brzo proći i da će ti od petka zasjati sunce.
*
Marta26*  :Love:   glavu gore, iza kiše dolazi sunce, pa tako i naše pozitivne ß.

----------


## dim

Capka znam da zvuči čudno ali to mi sve sliči na simptome trudnoće. Glavobolja, emocionalna rastrešenost, mučnina.... Hajde glavu gore   :Smile:   i vidimo se u petak.   :Kiss:

----------


## nataša

> Marta26 pa nemoj i ti   , jako mi je žao. Ja sam kupila test za trudnoću i kanila sam ga danas upotrijebiti, ali neka viša sila mi jednostavno neda. Nemogu objasniti što i kako, ali jednostavno kao da me i ne zanima  :/ .
> Moram priznati da sam razmišljala da bi ovoliki broj negativnih beta mogao biti usko povezan sa velikom gužvom i brojnim postupcima, pa se zbog kvantitete gubi na kvaliteti.
> Ja se osjećam netrudno, ali imam pravo još dva dana to biti u svojim mislima, pa ću ih iskoristiti za maženje trbuha.


vidiš, o tome nisam razmišljala, ali stvarno je moguće! gužv su bile ogromne, ogromne!!!!!!

----------


## tinky tonky

Evo i kod mene krenulo, konačno je vještica tu.Ništa od sumnje na čudo od prirodne trudnoće,možda sam je priželjkivala jer kad sve vidim najrađe bi sve odgodila za jesen. Ali kako god od danas sam i ja šmrkalica a u petak stižem na prve pikice. 
E sad bi trebala jedan savjet- kao mi je najbolje biti na VV ujutro rano ili da ne žurim, zvala sam sestre da se naručim i pitam ih to, ali nisam uspjela dobiti,znam da treba biti uporan, ali na poslu ne smijem puno koristiti mob ni službeni tel.

----------


## amel

[quote="nataša"]


> Marta26 pa nemoj i ti   , jako mi je žao. Ja sam kupila test za trudnoću i kanila sam ga danas upotrijebiti, ali neka viša sila mi jednostavno neda. Nemogu objasniti što i kako, ali jednostavno kao da me i ne zanima  :/ .
> Moram priznati da sam razmišljala da bi ovoliki broj negativnih beta mogao biti usko povezan sa velikom gužvom i brojnim postupcima, pa se zbog kvantitete gubi na kvaliteti.
> Ja se osjećam netrudno, ali imam pravo još dva dana to biti u svojim mislima, pa ću ih iskoristiti za maženje trbuha.


Teoretski moglo bi se to gledati kroz gužve, ali od 2005. g od kad pratim situaciju na VV jednostavno je bilo super uspješnih i super neuspješnih dijelova godine, neovisno o gužvama gore-o čemu to u biti ovisi nemam pojma! Uglavnom svima vam želim sreću i da što prije osjetite što to znači biti mama  :Heart:

----------


## Šiškica

Uspiješno je obavljen 2. AIH.. :D  :D  :D 

primili su mi uzorak u 8 sati bez ikakvih problema..

imala sam sreće pa je i MM završio s poslom oko pola dva pa me i dovezao kući...sad sam i službeno čekalica bete  :D  :D

----------


## ina33

[quote="amel
Teoretski moglo bi se to gledati kroz gužve, ali od 2005. g od kad pratim situaciju na VV jednostavno je bilo super uspješnih i super neuspješnih dijelova godine[/quote]

x

----------


## Gabi

> E sad bi trebala jedan savjet- kao mi je najbolje biti na VV ujutro rano ili da ne žurim, zvala sam sestre da se naručim i pitam ih to, ali nisam uspjela dobiti,znam da treba biti uporan, ali na poslu ne smijem puno koristiti mob ni službeni tel.



Ja bih došla oko 8 sati. Injekcije s kojima počinješ nakon uzv je poželjno dobivati svaki dan u približno isto vrijeme, a kad budeš išla na folikulometrije to će ti biti između 7 i 9 sati. Računaj s tim da prvo idu na folikulometriju cure koje su već u postupku, pa si tek onda ti na redu. Sretno.

----------


## Natalina

Gledam listu trudnica na dbrojavanju i baš nam je ove godine nešto tanašna lista trudnica s VV   :Sad:  , a gužve ogromne...

----------


## milivoj73

mislim i ja da su se sudarile kvantiteta i kvaliteta...
a i nekako mi se čini da je odlaskom sestre Marije usporila i ta komponenta...nisam pristran , sve su sestre drage ali primjetan je organizacijski pad...a možda je i HZZO malo usporio nekim pravilima , ne znam...

----------


## sretna35

*molu* znam priču kada je dr. Lučinger rekao jednoj pacijentici da vidi 3 lijepa folikulal i ona je rodila tri lijepa sinčića

što se tiče gužvi i trudnica; cure mnoge žene u postupcima na VV-u ne sudjeluju na forumu aktivno, a mnoge uopće ne; tako da forumska statistika nije mjerodavna; ono što ja mogu reći da su apsolutno svi parovi koje poznajem, a koji su se liječili na VV-u (to je cca 10 parova) postali roditelji

*Šiškica* lijepo daje sve dobro prošlo

*Bab* sretno

*nokia*  :Cekam:

----------


## bony

> što se tiče gužvi i trudnica; cure mnoge žene u postupcima na VV-u ne sudjeluju na forumu aktivno, a mnoge uopće ne; tako da forumska statistika nije mjerodavna;


to je tocno,ali isto tako ja poznam par cura,jedna mi je frendica ,koje nisu na forumu pa opet ništa.Baš me zanima petak kad idem s tom frendicom  vadit betu- isti dan (koja slučajnost,da smo planirale nebi tako ispalo)..Ako njezin rezultat bude pozitivan onda cu vjerovat da je ovo bio samo forumski loš mjesec   :Grin:

----------


## maya3

sretna35 imaš pp

----------


## tinky tonky

Gabi hvala,   :Kiss:  probat ću ih još sutra nazvati za svaki slučaj što se tiče naručivanja.
Jel ima još tko u petak gore, ja nakon što dobijem pikicu imam vremena cijeli dan, a stvarno bi se voljela osono upoznati s forumašicama, pratim vas već dugo i poznam dosta vaših priča, ali sam se uključila tek sad kad je dokazano da i kod nas šteka.

----------


## tinky tonky

Zanima me još jedna stvar, jeste li vi ugrlu osjećale kakvu nelagodu poslje Suprefacta i hiramicina, mene sve nešto stislo ko prije upale grla pa mislim jel od terapije ili sam se stvarno prehladila jer je strava zahladilo a jutros u full ljetnom idanju

----------


## zuzu

marta26 baš mi je žao..čitajući tvoje postove proteklih dana baš sam nekako vjerovala da će se sve biti o.k. Veliku   :Kiss:  ti šaljem i nadam se da se vidimo u petak.
Ja sam od faze ludila, prešla u totalnu letargiju i pomalo strahujem od petka, ali se i veselim što ćemo se vidjeti.Teško da nas itko može razumjeti ovih dana osim nas samih.   :Love:

----------


## Gabi

> ono što ja mogu reći da su apsolutno svi parovi koje poznajem, a koji su se liječili na VV-u (to je cca 10 parova) postali roditelji


*Sretna35*, to je ono što nam treba - OPTIMIZAM.   :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## amariya

Sutra mi je dogovoren transfer. Nadam se da neće biti velika gužva. U utorak je bila punkcija i nije bila pretjerana gužva ni za transfer ni za punkciju, pa su vi bili dobro raspoloženi.

----------


## RuzicaSB

Danas sam predala uputnicu oko 10.45 (nisam prethodno zvala sestre samo dogovorila sa doktorom), otisla do Kvatrica na kavu, vratila se oko 12.30, sjedila u cekaonici cca 10-ak minuta kad me dok. prozvao.Tome se zaista nisam nadala i bila sam spremna na cekanje do kraja radnog vremena.Uglavnom slijedeci ciklus 3. dan pregled (ponijeti Klomifen) pa cemo dogovarati za dalje. :D 
I slazem se s tim da forumska statistika nije bas mjerodavna.Upoznala sam gore zaista puno zena, s mnogima ostala u kontaktu barem preko sms-a, ima nas dosta koje nismo uspjele ali ima i jako puno onih koje su danas mame sto me neizmjerno veseli.Najvise me u zadnje vrijeme obradovala vijest da je zena koja je 12 godina bila u postupcima raznoraznim napokon u 41-oj godini zivota ostala trudna s trojcekima koji su prije nekoliko dana rodjeni svi zivi i zdravi a mama je najsretnija zena na svijetu.  :Heart:

----------


## GIZMOS

Pozdrav! Pošto sam prvi puta na ovom topiću zamolila bih nekoga da mi u par rečenica opiše postupke u VV (od nazivanj, odnosno prvog naručivanja pa dalje). Zanima me, kada se otprilike od prvog kontaktiranja sa doktorom može očekivati IVF i da li inzistiraju na inseminacijama ako prijašnje nisu bile rađene u njihovoj bolnici ili se one mogu preskočiti? S obzirom da nisam iz Zagreba zanima me da li putujete na folikulometrije i postupak ili ste smješteni u Zagrebu do transfera (pitanje za recimo cure iz Istre). Malo sam neiskusna u svemu tome ali pročitala sam da se punkcije ne rade vikendom i praznicima, pa me zanima što se dešava u slučajevim kada baš na te dane treba biti punkcija (ipak ciklus ne bira vrijeme), da li onda propada cijeli ciklus ili ?
Molim vas brzi odgovor. Hvala!!!

----------


## sretna35

GIZMOS  na VV-u nisu strogo definirana pravila već oni pristupaju svakoj pacijentici prema specifičnosti njezine situacije, dakle, ako si viših godina, a naročito oko 38 upast ćeš vrlo brzo u postupak, ako si mlađa tipa 25-30 onda će proći barem 6 mjeseci od prvog pregleda do postupka

isto tako nema pravila da se mora ići na inseminacije; na inseminacije idu samo oni parovi kod kojih to ima smisla (ako je spermigram jako loš tipa oligoastenospermia ide se odmah na IVF, vrlo često i na ICSI)

i još nije točno da se punkcije ne obavljaju vikendom i praznicima; punkcije se ne obavljaju samo nedjeljom, dakle subotom i praznicima koji upadaju u radne dane laboratorij normalno radi te se obavljaju punkcije i transferi (jedino nema ambulate); zbog toga što se nedjeljom e obavljaju punkcije subotom i ponedjeljkom na VV vlada gužva veća od uobičajene

sve ove infomracije i puno više od toga imaš na početku ovog topica kao linkove

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Pozdrav! Pošto sam prvi puta na ovom topiću zamolila bih nekoga da mi u par rečenica opiše postupke u VV (od nazivanj, odnosno prvog naručivanja pa dalje). Zanima me, kada se otprilike od prvog kontaktiranja sa doktorom može očekivati IVF i da li inzistiraju na inseminacijama ako prijašnje nisu bile rađene u njihovoj bolnici ili se one mogu preskočiti? S obzirom da nisam iz Zagreba zanima me da li putujete na folikulometrije i postupak ili ste smješteni u Zagrebu do transfera (pitanje za recimo cure iz Istre). Malo sam neiskusna u svemu tome ali pročitala sam da se punkcije ne rade vikendom i praznicima, pa me zanima što se dešava u slučajevim kada baš na te dane treba biti punkcija (ipak ciklus ne bira vrijeme), da li onda propada cijeli ciklus ili ?
> Molim vas brzi odgovor. Hvala!!!


Imaš puno pitanja ali pokušat ću ti dati odgovore kako se sjećam, prvo naručivanje i pregled je bio 8 dan ciklusai tvoj muž mora obaviti gore spermiogram jer ne priznaju od drugih bolnica tako da to možete skupa obaviti on se ne treba narućiti za to ali mora za andrološku obradu e sad to se čeka cca 1,5 mjesec.
Mi smo to obavili tako prvi put ja pregled on spermiogram i onda za mjesec dana nam je rekao da napravi i tu andrološku obradu (rezultati spermiograma ti dolaze za 3,4 tjedna doma)tako da ti se to rastagne na par mjeseci.
Za AIH ovisi o vašim nalazima tvom i njegovom dr. će odvagnuti ako ima smisla raditi ih i li nema, da i godine su dosta bitan faktor ako ste bliže 38 neće forsirati sa tim.
Punkcije se ne rade samo nedjeljom ostalim danima i praznicima se rade, oni imaju kolektivne praznike u 7 i 8 za Božić mjesec dana i za Uskrs nekih 10 dana tada ne uzimaju uopće parove za IVF ako misle da ih neće moći obaviti.
A što se tiče putovanja na folikulometrije se ide ako si u stimuliranom od 3 dc do punkcije svaki drugi dan pa onda opet za transfer mislim da bi ti bilo jednostavnije da ne putuješ ako imaš izbore jer je prilično stresno.
Ja sam na prvi IVF koji je bio prirodnjak čekala 7 mj. a za stimulirani godinu dana, mislim da je većina cura tako.
 :Kiss:

----------


## GIZMOS

Hvala na opsežnom odgovoru! Najviše me muče ti stalni novi počeci u novim klinikama. Kad sam krenula u Rijeku odmah sam nekako htjela zaobilaznim putem (izbjeći inseminacije) ali to nije bilo moguče. Docentica je rekla da ih najmanje 4 moram proči prije nego uopče počmemo pričati o drugim postupcima. Kaže kako je bez obzira na MM oligoasthenosp. ipak nalaz dovoljno dobar za inseminacije. Najgore od svega mi je što se to previše oteže, a vrijeme ide...Upisala sam se za 04/10 za Mb ali nekako bi htjela ipak na jedan postupak u HR, čisto da se znam pripremiti za ono što me čeka jer mi je zasad sve u magli...svi ti ljekovi, inekcije...čini mi se kako ču sve zbrčkati.

----------


## katarina

danas nije bila nekako prestrašna gužva 8) , iako sam čekala od 6,30 do 9,15.


prijavljujem svojim suborkama moj 2 aih, od sutra krećem sa klomifenima  :Kiss:   :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## marta26

katarina sretno! hvala vam curke na rijecima utjehe, jos sam danas ujutro plakala, jucer cijeli dan, a danas sam ko nova, fenix se budi, sta cemo, nema predaje! doci ce i mojih 9 mjeseci  :Smile:

----------


## capka

> katarina sretno! hvala vam curke na rijecima utjehe, jos sam danas ujutro plakala, jucer cijeli dan, a danas sam ko nova, fenix se budi, sta cemo, nema predaje! doci ce i mojih 9 mjeseci


tako je nema predaje!   :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## Biene

> što se tiče gužvi i trudnica; cure mnoge žene u postupcima na VV-u ne sudjeluju na forumu aktivno, a mnoge uopće ne; tako da forumska statistika nije mjerodavna; ono što ja mogu reći da su apsolutno svi parovi koje poznajem, a koji su se liječili na VV-u (to je cca 10 parova) postali roditelji


  :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Hvala na opsežnom odgovoru! Najviše me muče ti stalni novi počeci u novim klinikama. Kad sam krenula u Rijeku odmah sam nekako htjela zaobilaznim putem (izbjeći inseminacije) ali to nije bilo moguče. Docentica je rekla da ih najmanje 4 moram proči prije nego uopče počmemo pričati o drugim postupcima. Kaže kako je bez obzira na MM oligoasthenosp. ipak nalaz dovoljno dobar za inseminacije. Najgore od svega mi je što se to previše oteže, a vrijeme ide...Upisala sam se za 04/10 za Mb ali nekako bi htjela ipak na jedan postupak u HR, čisto da se znam pripremiti za ono što me čeka jer mi je zasad sve u magli...svi ti ljekovi, inekcije...čini mi se kako ču sve zbrčkati.


Ja sam isto najprije bila u Ri tamo napravila 3 inseminacije i 2 prirodnjaka i onda prešla na VV, ali sve je to dosta zamorno prelaženje iz klinike u kliniku jer svaki dr traži neke nove pretrage (jedino kod privatnika ide malo drugačije) ne znam probaj ali nabrusi živce na čekanje

----------


## BLIZU

ej ja danas dobila  :Evil or Very Mad:   boli ko sam vrag....drzim vam fige

----------


## marta26

blizu, zao mi je. odmori se, pa opet ispocetka. 
meni jos m nije stigla, danas mi je 29dc, obicno dodje 27,28, buduci da trosim utrice, mozete mi reci kad prestanem nakon koliko bi m trebala stici, jer prosli put mi je dosla 24 dc, a stavljala sam crinone gel, koji je isto progesteron, tak da ne kuzim zasto je jos nema

----------


## zuzu

> blizu, zao mi je. odmori se, pa opet ispocetka. 
> meni jos m nije stigla, danas mi je 29dc, obicno dodje 27,28, buduci da trosim utrice, mozete mi reci kad prestanem nakon koliko bi m trebala stici, jer prosli put mi je dosla 24 dc, a stavljala sam crinone gel, koji je isto progesteron, tak da ne kuzim zasto je jos nema


Trebala bi ti doći 1-2 dana nakon prestanka stavljanja utrića...mada to s progesteronom je vrlo individualno. Koliko čujem puno cura dobiva mengu i pod utrićima. Meni je danas isto 29dc i još ništa od   :Evil or Very Mad:  Hmmm, još uvijek se nadam da se neću susresti više s njom u ovoj godini  :Rolling Eyes:  
*marta26, capka, dim, n&a* - da li se vidimo onda sutra oko pola8 na VV!?

----------


## marta26

sto se mene tice, vidimo se. ma meni je prosli put dosla, pa me sad to nervira. a ti si trudna, nece ti ni doc  :Smile:

----------


## BLIZU

meni je sad dosla nakon2 dano od kad sam prestala uzimati utrice a prije mi je tredalo 7 dana....uglavnom od 2 do7 dana(osim u slucaju trudnoce)

----------


## nataša

moja beta 15,6...dr mi rekao da prestanem sa utrogestanima i čekam m  :Crying or Very sad:  

ako slučajno ne dođe da ponovim betu, moš mislit što neće doći....

----------


## nela.

Nataša  :Love:

----------


## amariya

Cure moje, jel ste upoznate da po novom zakonu o MPO, će se moći oploditi najviše 3 j.s. (to mi je malo nejasno, npr. ako se punktira više j.s., ostale se bacaju?  :Crying or Very sad:  , ni ne pokušava se s oplodnjom? Katastrofa!  :Evil or Very Mad:  ) i još jedna katastrofa: ZABRANJUJE SE ZAMRZAVANJE EMBRIJA!!!!
Evo, ja danas bila na transferu, vraćena su mi 2 embrija. Imala sam ukupno 9 j.s. (ne znam koliko se oplodilo, ali više od 2, jer mi je dr. rekao da kad budem javljala za betu, onda će mi reći jel uspjelo zamrzavanje). Isto tako ostajemo na 3 besplatna stimulirana postupka. Smrc!  :Sad:

----------


## amariya

Eh, a sada nešto lijepo, bila danas na tranferu i ništa nisam osjetila. (zadnji put mi je bilo jako nelagodno, i sva sam se preznojila).
Beta je 13.06. što je subota, pa ću još vidjeti kad ću to obaviti. Nadam se da će ostali embrići lijepo napredovati, pa da odu na hlađenje.  :Wink:

----------


## n&a

*marta26, capka, dim, n&a* - da li se vidimo onda sutra oko pola8 na VV!?[/quote]

ja ću po dogovoru biti na vv oko pola 8.
jel smijemo piti, jest?

----------


## marta26

smijemo, mislim da to ne utjece na betu, ja cu jest, briga me, ionako znam da je nula :/  uzasss, ovo za zakon, pa jesu ludi??? zasto zabranjuju zamrzavanje, zasto??? sta zele smanjiti broj Hrvata, ionako nas je premalo

----------


## n&a

> moja beta 15,6...dr mi rekao da prestanem sa utrogestanima i čekam m  
> 
> ako slučajno ne dođe da ponovim betu, moš mislit što neće doći....


nataša   :Love:   :Love:

----------


## andream

> ovo za zakon, pa jesu ludi??? zasto zabranjuju zamrzavanje, zasto???


X
ja sam zanijemila kad sam ovo čula... pogotovo jer smo ostvarili toliko željenu trudnoću upravo iz FET-a

----------


## capka

ja ću doći oko 8 jer tak MM ide na posao.to nije prekasno?da li znate jel onda nalaz čeka kod dr.?kad bi se trebala vratiti na VV?

----------


## andream

capka, kad izvadiš krv imaš vremena bar do podneva slobodno. Iza 12 sati sjedneš ispred vrata dr i čekaš da te prozove za nalaz bete. Vibram da je pozitivna ~~~~~~

----------


## capka

*andream*  :Kiss:

----------


## capka

[quote="andream"]


> ovo za zakon, pa jesu ludi??? zasto zabranjuju zamrzavanje, zasto???


od kad će taj zakon vrijediti?jadne mi koje ni ne znamo da li su nam što smrznuli.  :Sad:

----------


## TOMISLAVA

Pošto  je  MM  sutra  naručen  kod  androloga  i  ja  bih  otišla  izvaditi  hormone  ( jer  sam  mengu  dobila  sinoć )  pa  me  zanima  do  koliko  sati  se  vadi  krv  ???????

----------


## amariya

Znam da smo mi došli u 9h. ( U biti sestra je rekla da dođemo do 9, mi smo kasnili i ništa se nije dogodilo). Ovo pišem u vezi pitanja oko vađenja krvi.

----------


## BLIZU

natasa  :Love:

----------


## nataša

baš  nam nije išlo ovaj mjesec......  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## BLIZU

mora nam jednom krenuti  ja vjerujem u to :Heart:

----------


## nataša

> mora nam jednom krenuti  ja vjerujem u to


mora mora...samo da nas novi zakon ne dotuče!!  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## bony

> sretna35 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> što se tiče gužvi i trudnica; cure mnoge žene u postupcima na VV-u ne sudjeluju na forumu aktivno, a mnoge uopće ne; tako da forumska statistika nije mjerodavna;
> 
> 
> to je tocno,ali isto tako ja poznam par cura,jedna mi je frendica ,koje nisu na forumu pa opet ništa.Baš me zanima petak kad idem s tom frendicom  vadit betu- isti dan (koja slučajnost,da smo planirale nebi tako ispalo)..Ako njezin rezultat bude pozitivan onda cu vjerovat da je ovo bio samo forumski loš mjesec


evo mi smo obavile vađenje krvi,nalaz za par sati.Meni je još jućer preko utrića pocela M brljavit onako smećkasto,danas isto.Ali moram reć da mi je frendica radila test i IMA +  :D ,bez obzira što još nije dobila nalaz mislim da je uspijela  :D

----------


## Filipah

Drage moje, pomagajte!

Danas mi je 8 dan nakon transfera i u jutro sam išla na injekciju choragona. Ali se desilo to da mi je sestra dala cijelu dozu, a ne 2000, kako mi je napisao dr.

Zvala sam ga i veli da nema problema što se tiče trudnoće - ili jesi ili nisi, ali za kasnije?

Jeli se kojoj od Vas desilo nešto takvo?

Šta da Vam velim, ovo mi je treći postupak i sad mi se desilo ovo, jako sam zabrinuta

----------


## TOMISLAVA

I ja  jutros  obavih  vađenje  hormona  i  sada  bih  trebala  doći  sa  nalazom  3  dc, no  problem  je  u  tome  da  ja  neznam  kada  će  biti  taj  treći  dan  a  mislim  da  se  treba  naručiti   :?

----------


## nela.

Bok curke nemogu a da vam ne kažem da imamo još jednu trudnicu od Dr L.I da priča bude još slađa bio je to zadnji paket eskimića
KATARNA  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## bony

ja moram reć da sam danas osim bete 1.20 jako razočarana jer mi sad preko tel. dr.A kaže da od mojih 13 stanica ništa nije išlo na zamrzavanje-gledao u komp :shock: katastrofa.
evo moram i ja prijavit curu dr.L koja je od danas T a nije na forumu. :D

----------


## Natalina

*bony* i ja sam totalno razočarana, ništa smrznuto pa molim cure koje su bile u postupku ovaj mjesec da nam jave da li imaju što smrznuto jer počinjem sumnjati da to i nije samo slučajnost. Da li su prebukirani, da li su možda pritisci na kliniku vezano uz novi zakon ili nekog bode uspješnost, možda sam paranoična, ali...
A što se tiče forumske statistike definitivno je postala očajna, ok ima žena u postupcima na VV-u koje ne sudjeluju na forumu aktivno, ali bilo ih je prije..., a uostalom mislim da su cure s foruma sasvim dobar reprezentativan uzorak.

----------


## Pandora Aura Monroe

Sljedeći tjedan idem na VV na kontrolu pa ću baš pitati što se događa/će se događati sa smrzlićima (i ja ih imam).

----------


## bony

mene zanima za sljedeći stimulirani nakon 5-6 mj,da li vas doc opet traži papu i sve ostale briseve prije postupka?

----------


## molu

imam jedno pitanje, prvi put trebamdoci u subotu na folikulometriju, pa me zanima kad je najbolje doc - isto rano ujutro ili?

----------


## Bab

*molu* ja sam isto sutra na folikulometriji( ali zadnjoj prije štoperice) i reko mi je da dođem u 7:30.
U to vrijeme sam uvijek dolazila tak da mislim da nemreš fulat...

----------


## molu

Hvala *Bab*, doci cu i ja tako.

----------


## molu

*Bab* mozda neki znak raspoznavanja, pa da se i upoznamo?

----------


## Bab

*Molu* imaš pp, bar se nadam jer mi komp nekaj šteka :/

----------


## Natalina

> mene zanima za sljedeći stimulirani nakon 5-6 mj,da li vas doc opet traži papu i sve ostale briseve prije postupka?


Mislim da nova papa ne treba ako nije starija od 12 mj i ako je do sada uvijek bila uredna, a briseve je dobro ponoviti zbog vlastite sigurnosti...s tim baš ne bi riskirala i ulazila u postupak bez provjere.

----------


## dim

Evo mene kao friški uzorak sa VV. Danas nas je bilo cca 10 cura (možda i više) koje smo vadile betu, od toga nekih pet nas je na ovom forumu, a trudne su ostale dvije za koje ja znam i na tome im od srca čestitam   :Kiss:  . 
Uglavnom moja je beta 0.0   :Sad:  . Već sam jućer to naslutila pa sam noćas isplakala svu gorčinu koja je bila u meni, tak da sam danas prilično cool  8) . Moj suprug je rekao kako bi vrijednost bete bila veća da je on sam radio bebicu   :Laughing:  , kaže barem 0.001. uglavnom dosta loši rezultati, ja mislim da su i one tete koje analiziraju krv ostale zatečene dobivenim vrijednostima (sve odreda negativne). 
Dogovor je pao da se vidimo na jesen jer ipak imamo 8 eskimića. Toliko o listi trudnica do današnjega dana. 
Sretno svim čekalicama do krja ovog mjeseca   :Love:  .

----------


## andrejaaa

Ne znam jesam li u pravu,ali mislim kako uspješnost opada jer se transferi sve češće i češće rade drugi dan. Da je to toliko dobro ne bi Maribor,a i ostale klinike pokušavale dočekati 5 dan.
Eto,meni nikako i nikako nije jasno zašto pobogu ne ostave zametke barem do trećeg dana  :? 
Svaka čast svima gore,divnim sestrama i posebnim doktorima na kakve se stvarno rijetko naiđe,ali mene ovi ET-i drugi dan ljute i ne mogu si pomoći.

----------


## bony

> Dogovor je pao da se vidimo na jesen jer ipak imamo 8 eskimića. Toliko o listi trudnica do današnjega dana. 
> Sretno svim čekalicama do krja ovog mjeseca   .


žao mi je za rezultat  :Sad:  ,reci mi molim te da li ti je doc u kompu imao zapisane smrzliće?

----------


## amyx

Cure nemojte me molim vas strašiti sad s tim smrzlićima. Ja nisam imala transfer ovaj mjesec zbog HS pa je rekao dr da sve ide na smrzavanje i kad se jajnici smire FET. A ja ga glupača zaboravila pitati koliko su smrznuli kad sam išla po povijest bolesti. Pa valjda nešto jesu kad na povjesti bolesti piše, citiram, "Embriji u krioprezervaciju"  :?  :?  :?  Sad sam sva na sto muka,moram se javiti dr nakon M a to je hvala bogu za par dana jer sam danas dobila, pa ću valjda onda sve znati

----------


## kekis

> Ne znam jesam li u pravu,ali mislim kako uspješnost opada jer se transferi sve češće i češće rade drugi dan. Da je to toliko dobro ne bi Maribor,a i ostale klinike pokušavale dočekati 5 dan.
> Eto,meni nikako i nikako nije jasno zašto pobogu ne ostave zametke barem do trećeg dana  :? 
> Svaka čast svima gore,divnim sestrama i posebnim doktorima na kakve se stvarno rijetko naiđe,ali mene ovi ET-i drugi dan ljute i ne mogu si pomoći.


potpisujem!

----------


## marta26

dim, bas mi je zao. curke, ja sam brzo otisla jer me pokosile vijesti da nema smrzlica i da je nalaz bio koma, capka zuzu, n&a ko je od vas trudan?

----------


## zuzu

Ja sam nažalost isto friški današnji uzorak s negativnom betom. Malo sam   :Crying or Very sad:  , ali biti ću bolje sutra, valjda. Meni su vraćene dvije blastice 5.dan tako da je i dr.L dosta razočaran, ali što je tu je. Dogovorili smo FET možda u 7 mj ako stignemo prije njegovog g.o., ali ja više naginjem 9.mj jer me ovo stvarno izmorilo.* Dim*  :Love:  i super za smrzliće. Marta26  :Kiss:  , bilo mi je lijepo na kavici. Svim curama u postupku puno sreće....

----------


## amyx

Jel zna netko kada  točno na VV kreću na godišnji ? Onaj ljetni, naravno

----------


## capka

> dim, bas mi je zao. curke, ja sam brzo otisla jer me pokosile vijesti da nema smrzlica i da je nalaz bio koma, capka zuzu, n&a ko je od vas trudan?


ja nažalost ne.  :Sad:  
mala utjeha mi je to da imam 9 eskimića ali koliko sam skužila a dr. mi je to slikovito opisao tu su dva više kvalitetna i drugi tak tak.pa sam zaključila da je to ustvari jedna "doza" za transfer jer se očekuje nakon odmrzavanja da će još izgubiti na kvaliteti.molim cure koje imaju više iskustva s trasferima smrzlića da malo napišu kak to ide..
*marta* znam kako ti je   :Love:  vrijeme će brzo izbrisati bol pa u nove pobjede  :Heart:

----------


## capka

*zuzu* žao mi je  :Love:

----------


## dim

Bony neznam točan odgovor na tvoje pitanje, ali mislim da ima jer je jedna cura iza mene nešto htjela znati po tom pitanju pa je rekla da ju je potražio u kompjuteru i od tamo sve pročitao. Ta cura je imala isti dan punkciju i transfer kao i ja pa mislim da su i moji podaci pohranjeni. Uglavnom možda još odem u lipnju jednom na "razgovor" sa dr. A, jer sam zaboravila potvrditi putni nalog, a gužve će bitit manje ili ih uopće neće biti,  pa saznam ponešto više.

----------


## amyx

*Capka*, ja sam nekako bila uvjerena da si ti sigurno trudna. Baš mi je žao.

----------


## capka

> reci mi molim te da li ti je doc u kompu imao zapisane smrzliće?


meni je čitao sve iz kompa

----------


## bony

*dim*  :Kiss:   - ma ja se samo opet hvatam za slamku jer me doc preko tel. pitao koliko sam imala j.s i čudio se kako on to nema zapisano u komp. pa si mislim da onda možda nema ni smrzliće.joj jesam uporna u svojim maštarijama   :Laughing:

----------


## bony

capka- i tebi   :Kiss:   i svim današnjim razočaranim ženama   :Love:  
ostalima~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za novo   :Heart:

----------


## marta26

joooj, zuzu k vragu, za tebe sam imala najvece nade  :Crying or Very sad:  capka  :Crying or Very sad:   bas nas nije islo... mene je to jako zbediralo, bojim se da mm skroz ostaje bez plivaca, ako vec i nije  :Sad:  doc mi je rekao da uzima cink i selen, al sumnjam da ce to sta pomoci. a sta cemo, nema odustajanja. ej a sta je s nasom beta 200, jel barem njoj bila lijepa vijest?

----------


## capka

*marta26* znaš da spermiogrami variraju i možda se baš pogodio tak loš uz svu ionako čudnu situaciju tog dana.mene je zanimalo i da li su radili ICSI ili IVF ali to sam zaboravila pitati.

----------


## marta26

znam capkic  :Kiss:   to me jos tjesi, probati cemo s vitaminima pa cemo vidjeti.

----------


## nevena

> Jel zna netko kada točno na VV kreću na godišnji ? Onaj ljetni, naravno


od 17.07. do 01.09. tak su mi rekle sestre

----------


## dorica

> joooj, zuzu k vragu, za tebe sam imala najvece nade  capka   bas nas nije islo... mene je to jako zbediralo, bojim se da mm skroz ostaje bez plivaca, ako vec i nije  doc mi je rekao da uzima cink i selen, al sumnjam da ce to sta pomoci. a sta cemo, nema odustajanja.


slično se događalo i nama ali on je dobio količinu ali tek po koji pokretan
par tjedana prije icsi ja sam mu zabranila namakanje u kadi( samo je smio tuširati se) jer i to dodatno smanjuje pokretljivost i količinu plivača a inače je kuhar pa mu je dovoljno topline svaki dan u kuhinji

a na dan punkcije ipak je nalaz bio bolji. naravno pio je i selen svaki dan i po koji put cink i maca potent
samo nemoj odustati  :Kiss:

----------


## Bebel

> Moram priznati da sam razmišljala da bi ovoliki broj negativnih beta mogao biti usko povezan sa velikom gužvom i brojnim postupcima, pa se zbog kvantitete gubi na kvaliteti.





> Ne znam jesam li u pravu,ali mislim kako uspješnost opada jer se transferi sve češće i češće rade drugi dan. Da je to toliko dobro ne bi Maribor,a i ostale klinike pokušavale dočekati 5 dan.


Pokušat ću demantirati i ohrabriti sve cure koje su u postupku. Na neki način osjećam moralnu obvezu stati na stranu naših doktora i biologa. Nije mi namjera nikog naljutiti, ali nakako mi se čini da smo krenuli u krivom smjeru.
Naime, gužvi na VV-u je bilo i bit će. Ja sam prije 2 godine na prvi razgovor s doktorom čekala od 11,00 d0 15,30.
Postotak uspješnosti postupaka varira iz godine u godinu, iz mjeseca u mjesec iz dana u dan. Ja sam gore već dovoljno dugo pa vidim da jedan dan ima 20 punkcija, a jedan 5. Na VV-u nema "štimanja" ciklusa kako se to radi u privatnim klinikama tako da su oni ovisni o našim ciklusima.
Također, u ovoj godini recesije i njima su malo ograničili broj postupaka pa ih u ovoj godini teoretski ima manje nego u prošloj.
Moje dvije prijateljice su ostale trudne sa embrijima starim 2 dana i to jedna nako 4 godine borbe i obilazaka privatnih i državnih klinika, a druga nakon 2 godine borbe na VV-u.
Jedina promjene koju ja vidim u zadnje vrijeme jesu gužve kod sestara. 

Što se tiče FET-a i novog zakona, sve je to još nedorečeno i opustite sa. Ja sam u 3 mj. ostavila dvije cjevčice gore i namjeravam ih potrošiti 
 :Love:

----------


## Bebel

Veliki virtualni   :Love:  svim curama koje nisu uspjele u svojim postupcima ovaj mjesec uz napomenu da ustraju. 
Ja krećem u svoj 5 pokušaj pa ću tako i dalje sve dok ne dođem do mojeg bebaća.
Netko uspije iz 1 pokušaja, a netko iz 16-og. Ja sam se nadala da ću uspjetu u startu, ali još malo pa ću u dvoznamenkaste brojke   :Grin:  
Ja sam ostvarila 2 prirodne, ali biokemijska tudnoće, a već 4 puta nisam uspjela na VV-u. Razlog vidim u velikoj želji i već nakupljenom stresu i strahu odo toga da neću moći ostvariti težnju za majčinstvom.
Oba puta kad sam ostala prirodno trudna sam bila cool. Kod mene pesimizam prevlada na dan kad ugledam negativnu betu, ali već sutre je novi dan.
 :Love:  
I samo za ilustraciju, u jednom od pokušaja meni je bilogica rekla da mi daje najveće šanse, da su embriji školski primjer i ja sam od nas 6 na transferu imla najbolje uvjete (cure su imale PCOS, operiranu endometriozu...). E pa jedino ja nisam ostala trudna. Think pink
 :Kiss:

----------


## Bebel

> mala utjeha mi je to da imam 9 eskimića ali koliko sam skužila a dr. mi je to slikovito opisao tu su dva više kvalitetna i drugi tak tak.pa sam zaključila da je to ustvari jedna "doza" za transfer jer se očekuje nakon odmrzavanja da će još izgubiti na kvaliteti.molim cure koje imaju više iskustva s trasferima smrzlića da malo napišu kak to ide..
> *marta* znam kako ti je   vrijeme će brzo izbrisati bol pa u nove pobjede


Od 8dc ideš na UZV pa sve do ovulacije. Broj UZV-a je individualan jer ovisi o dužini ciklusa i veličini folikula.
Ja sam zadnji put išla svaki dan od 9dc (sestre mi nisu primile narudžbu zbog gužve) i tad je već bo 19mm) do 12 dc kad je pukao. Prije tog sam išla 8dc, 10dc, 12dc.
Na prvi UZV dolaziš sa uputnicom za ET i to je sve što ti treba do dana trensfera. 
Od ovulacije do ET-a koristiš samo Utriće 3x1.
Embriji se vraćaju onaj dan (nakon ovulacije) kad su zamrznuti. 
Dođeš ujutro do 8 i čekaš poziv i laba (ako nema gužve prozvat će te, a ako ima ideš u salu za ET jer nema vemena da ti pojasni).
Embriji se odmrzavaju na dan ET-a.
Nakon ET-a plaćaš odmrzavanje (oko 1290 kn) i standardne 3 pikice (Choragon je 80 knx2, a Decapeptyl oko 50).
Doma ideš oko 12 kad te doktor otpusti. Tad će ti predati bijeli papir sa informacijama o broju vraćenih embrija i terapijom (pikice i utrići 3x1).
Sretno

 :Love:

----------


## andrejaaa

Bebel, ja nisam mislila obeshrabriti nikoga na ovom forumu. Pisalo se i piše se da transferi drugi dan uspijevaju i da je ova naša borba prilično neizvjesna te da ima cura kojima se vrate predivne blastociste pa se ne uspiju zadržati, a nekima se zadrže dvostanični embriji.
Ipak,po statistikama i onome što današnja medicina zna i misli,vidi se da ipak ima više trudnoća kod žena kojima je transferiran zametak u višem stupnju razvoja.

----------


## Bebel

andrejaaa slažem se   :Love:  
Ja sam već imuna na stastistike jer evo mene primjera svaki put sa predivnim blastocistama i još ljepšim endometrijem pa 4x "u ništa".
Moja želja je cure ohrabriti da idu dalje. Jednom sam bila na VV-u kad je jedna cura strašno plakala  jer su njoj rekli da nije dobro kad ih vraćaju 2 dan (netko joj je rekao, ne osoblje na VV-u).
Poslije sam čula da je imala pozitivnu betu.
Neka bude što više takvih slučajeva  :Heart:

----------


## marta26

*dorica*, hvala ti, vidim da je vamam uspjelo, pa me to tjesi. ma znas kako je kad to dozivis, ne moram ti nista ni reci, ali naravno da necemo odustati, ja sam jucer bila bolje volje neg mm, on je skroz potonuo, nadam se da ce se oporaviti, a u ponedjeljak kupujemo cink i selen, bioastin nam ocito nije pomogao.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Mislim da ste i Babel i ti Aandreja u pravo,sto se statistike tiče veći je broj trudnoća ako se vraćaju blastociste ali mislim da su nekim slučajem htjeli vratiti 2 ili 3 dan te iste embrije uspjeh bi im bio jednak. 
Vjeruj mi i ja sam bila ljuta i razočarana što mi vraćaju 2 dan a ne 5 ali stvarno mislim da se njima ne isplati riskirati ako imamo malo embrija to su mi na dva mjesta već doktori potvrdili, znači ako imaš 5 i više embrija onda će čekati da vide koji se najbolje razvijaju i onda upravo njih vratiti u maternicu, a ostale će zamrznuti za slučaj da ne uspije.
Mene je isto zanimalo što bi bilo da su ih ostavili (ja sam imala samo 2) ali dr mi je rekao da se ipak embriji najbolje razvijaju u prirodnim uvjetima tko zna možda bi do 5 dana propali pa mi ne bi imali što vrattit.
A št se tiće smrzavanje ovo je užas ako izglasaju taj zakon, opet će većina zbog tog ići van jer tko bi  htio da ga napumpaju hormonima i da ima 20 jajnih stanica i onda da sve bace osim možda koja će vratiti to je vrlo moralno, ne vidim uopće kako to može biti bolje od smrzavanja?

----------


## Bebel

*Mali Mimi*
X

----------


## n&a

drage moje, evo i ja prijavljujem betu 0. tužna sam i ogorčena što to nije ovaj put uspjelo, pokušavam naći neke razloge i odgovore ali njih nema  :Crying or Very sad:  !
ne namjeravamo odustati...u nove pobjede zajedno.
doktor je rekao da se odmorimo sada i da se vidimo u 9 mjesecu.
capka i dim žao mi je zbog vaših rezultata   :Love:  
marta26 drž'te se, žao mi je zbog smrzlića   :Love:  
zuzu vidjela sam da si bila jako tužna kada si izašla, žao mi je, nekako sam se ipak nadala da ćeš izaći sa smješkom i dobrim vijestima   :Kiss:  

vidim da ste svi nekako razočarani u vv pa zato imam potrebu prijaviti 3 nove trudnice kod dr. L koje vjerovatno nisu na forumu. njima veliki pozdrav i puno sreće, neka se bete duplaju :D  :D  :D 
tako da rezultati ipak nisu tako loši...posebno mi je drago zbog njih jer su sve preko 35  :D

----------


## molu

ja danas bila gore i ostala totalno zbunjena, dr. L. nije prozivao nek smo ulazili kako je tko dosao

uglavnom, veceras stoperica, u pon AIH.

Pozdrav svima, a najvise *Bab*, koju sam danas upoznala.

 :Heart:

----------


## Kadauna

*Hi Molu,* 

pa šta se to događa gore, kako nisu prozivali, dakle oni koji su došli u 6.30 su prve došle na red. Pa kako se znalo kad je tko došao? Daj pls malo to opiši i SRETNO....

K. [/b]

----------


## Bab

bok curkice...

evo i ja se vratih sa VV-a, bila je katastrofalna gužva...
Ali prijavljujem danas štopericu u ponedjeljak punkciju.
Škicnula na papir i tamo piše da na lijevom jajniku imam 2 folikula od 18 mm, a na desnom 2 od 15mm. Ne znam kaj bi mislila, jel to ok ili nije, nekak mi se čine premali.

I imam jedno pitanje za vas iskusne...endić mi je malo tanki(3,6) pa mi je dr.A dao estrofem i reko da pijem danas 3x1. Al je meni tek sad palo na pamet da ga nisam pitala jel to moram pit i sutra ili samo danas. E sad, gore se  nitko ne javlja, pa ako bi mi netko mogao pp-at njegov broj da ga pitam( ak mislite da to nije glupo) ili mi možda neka od vas zna odgovorit na moje pitanje.

Zahvalna sam unaprijed i ljuta na sebe kaj se to nisam gore sjetila pitat.

Puno pusa za sve vas a jedna posebna za *Molu*. Baš mi je drago da smo se upoznale.

----------


## molu

Ne znam stvarno, totalno sam se zbunila.

Uglavnom, dr A je prozivao, a dr. L ne. Ja sam dosla oko 7.30, i rekle su mi cure da ne proziva vec da se ulazi po redu. Pitala, ko je zadnji, nekak smo se izdogovarali. Tu i tamo bi prozvao nekog, ali kolko sam skuzila cure koje je prozivao su vec bile unutra.

Mada, moram priznat da nije bila bas neka guzva i da je sve islo relativno brzo. U 9 sam vec bila doma, ali stanujem blizu...

----------


## molu

sad sam vidla post.

i tebi *Bab*  :Kiss:  

vidimo se veceras na stoperici

----------


## pirica

*Bab* estrofem piješ do bete

----------


## Bab

Hvala *Pirice* na odgovoru. I meni je bilo logično da moram pit više dana, ali me zbunilo to kaj je reko i baš onak naglasio 3x1 danas. A da onda i ostale dane pijem isto 3 na dan??? :/ 
Sorry kaj gnjavim, ali strah me da nekaj ne zeznem zbog neznanja.

 :Kiss:

----------


## pirica

da, da ostale dane isto 3x1

----------


## Bab

:Kiss:   srce si.
Hvala puno  :Love:

----------


## andream

da, i ja potpisujem piricu, ja sam isto pila 3x1 svaki dan do bete, endometrij mi je u klomifenskim inseminacijama uvijek bio tanak... još sam doktora krivo bila na početku razumjela pa sam pila 1 na dan do sljedeće folikulometrije, srećom to je bilo dva dana samo.

----------


## andrejaaa

Bebel, Mali Mimi   :Love:

----------


## Bab

hala puno cure na pomoći, sad sam mirnija  :Kiss:  

htjela sam vam samo reći( možda to vama i nije novost)...rekla mi je sestra danas gore da ako dođe do ET-a da ćemo vjerojatno morati same nabaviti katetere jer su uzeli previše žena u postupke pa nije sigurna da će ih imati dosta. Ima ih za kupiti dolje u ljekarni na VV i rekla je da košta oko 380 kuna. Tak da znate...a možda se situacija i promijeni pa od ovoga niš...

----------


## andream

Vezano za kupnju potrošnog materijala, to je inače uobičajeno pred kraj godine (kad sam bila u stimuliranom u 10 mj prošle godine svi koji su bili u prirodnjacima plaćali su i kateter i štopericu). Očito je ove godine već počela stiska s novcem pa se štedi već sada...

----------


## Gabi

*Bab*, istina je ovo za katetere. Kad sam bila prošli tjedan gore isto su cure same kupovale. 

Ženo... 4 komada....bravo!   :Kiss:

----------


## marta26

ne znam, ako treba nekakva donacija, pa da se fakat skupimo i kupimo te katetere, ili da im kazemo da cemo same kupovati svaka za sebe, meni je doc A rekao da su im srezali postupke, strasno sam tuzna zbog toga, opce ne znam kako pomoci, sto uciniti da sve bude bolje, uvijek su ti vrazji novci problem  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## capka

> Embriji se vraćaju onaj dan (nakon ovulacije) kad su zamrznuti. 
> Dođeš ujutro do 8 i čekaš poziv i laba (ako nema gužve prozvat će te, a ako ima ideš u salu za ET jer nema vemena da ti pojasni).


Bebel hvala na odgovoru,obzirom da nisam imala prilike upoznati niti razgovarati s biologicom prije prvog ET-a ne mogu si dozvoliti da mi ništa ne pojasni prije ET smrzlića a teško mi je čekati i 9mj pa me zanima da li bi mogla otići kod nje na razgovor prije(i da li bi to mogla biti subota?)molim vas ako netko zna

----------


## andream

capka, ja bih svakako probala. Ja sam došla pred labos prije nego što je ona krupnija žena počela prozivati cure i rekla joj da bih htjela do biologice, da pitam da li je što smrznuto. Ona me najavila kod nje i ova me odmah primila, još prije nego su cure počele ulaziti kod nje i rekla mi je da su smrznuti preostali embriji. Čini mi se da sam došla drugi dan nakon što su smrznuti (a moji su smrznuti na 5. dan, jedino ne znam da li smrzava samo na taj dan ili i embrije s manje dana).

----------


## andream

> da li bi to mogla biti subota?


ja sam došla koliko se sjećam početkom tjedna, bio je to pon. ili utorak, tako da ti za subotu stvarno ne znam... ali probaj, ne mogu te samo tako otjerati. Ipak se radi o jako bitnoj stvari i čekanje negdje do jeseni svakog bi ubilo u pojam.

----------


## Kadauna

SVIMA s VV-a......


mislim da nije ok da čim krene lavina loših beta i to sa svih strana (pa tako i VV-a) mi se odmah okrenemo sumnji prema doktorima, sestrama, biolozima s naše ustanove VV.

Čudan je ovo mjesec, moram priznati, ali kao što sam rekla - negativnih beta je bilo sa svih strana. Mislim da naši doktori gore kao i sestre ali i biolozi daju svoj apsolutni maksimum..... Šta znači imati 20-24 punkcija dnevno? To jedan Maribor nikada ne bi napravio, ne znam kako je s drugim bolnicama kod nas u HR... S druge strane nas gore ima nekad po 70 žena/cura (i još oko 30-40 muških) na dan........ Vjerujem da bi dodatni doktor i sestre imali što za raditi, ali je HZZO očito krenuo s restrikcijama a oni i dalje s osmjehom na licu rade i to 10-12h/day, 6 days/week i tako skoro cijelu godinu. A mi, pacijentice? Uglavnom samo gledamo kad će nas primiti u postupak, ljute smo na sestre dok uvode novi kompjuterski program pa se dugo čeka, ljute smo kad nas sestre ne prime ako nismo dogovorile termin za pregled, ljute smo zbog x drugih stvari. Polako, ajmo malo strpljenja i pozdravljam ovdje BEBEL koja očito ima dužeg iskustva na VV-u nego večina koja se ovdje jako buni i, Bebel koja potvrđuje da su i prije imali takve gužve, da je i prije bilo na VV-u mjeseci s odličnim rezultatima ali i s lošijim. 

Velike su nam želje, neizdržive i grozno je imati negativan rezultat (govorim iz iskustva), ali stvarno mislim da je i strpljenje i tolerancija prema osoblju na VV-u prijeko potrebna. 

Oprostite na iscrpnom mišljenju i sve vas pozdravljam i veselim se lipnju koji će završiti s veeeeeeelikim brojem novih trudnica sa svih strana pa tako i s VV-a  :D  :D  :D

----------


## amyx

*X*

----------


## ana-

Evo mene curke danas sam imala punkciju od 13 folikula dodili smo 9 js :D  :D  :D  :D za koje ja doktor L rekao da su super i u ponedjeljak idemo vidjeti jel će biti transver i kako se malecki razvijaju.
Dugo smo čekali inekcije dobili u 8 a punkcija je bila 11.45 nemrem reč da nije boljelo kad je čak su i   :Crying or Very sad:   tekle,al kad smo saznali koliko ih je sve se zaboravilo jedino što još imam bolove koji če nadam se do ponedjeljka splasnuti.
Svima   :Bye:  i puno sreće u postupcima  :Kiss:  svima od  :Heart:  

---------------------------
ja 83 endometrioza,pcos
2007,op.endo.lpsc
mm 82 sve ok
1 IVF vv -čekamo transver  :D  :D  :D 

i nadamo se najboljem!!!!!!

----------


## Kadauna

htjedoh ispraviti krivi navod: 




> S druge strane nas gore ima nekad po 70 žena/cura (i još oko 30-40 muških) na dan........


nas u jednom trenutku u istom prostoru na VV-u ima toliko, ne znam ni procijeniti koliko nas prodefilira tamo dnevno, jer su navedene brojke od 70 žena tekjedan moj trenutni scan, recimo u svibnju 2009 jedne subote ujutro.......  

[/b]

----------


## Kadauna

*ana-* .... ma super za j.s. i  :D  :D  :D    i da čim prije uletš u lipanjsku listu  trudnica o kojoj sam pričala ranije......

----------


## ana-

*mali mimi*
imaš pp.

----------


## milivoj73

Kaduna prvo potpis...ima dana kada je neopisiva gužva kao danas npr. ali svejedno je mž bila gotova za oko sat vremena što je čisto ok...
svo osoblje je stvarno više nego ljubazno...
a što se tiče broja pacijenata jednom su nedavno rekle da je taj dan bilo 160 pacijentica :shock: 
zato svaka čast osoblju...

----------


## capka

*andream* puno hvala na odgovoru  :Heart:

----------


## Bebel

*Kadauna*
hvala ti što si razumjela moju poruku  :Kiss:  
svima koji su u postupku ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da im budu dobitni.
 :Love:

----------


## Natalina

> SVIMA s VV-a......
> mislim da nije ok da čim krene lavina loših beta i to sa svih strana (pa tako i VV-a) mi se odmah okrenemo sumnji prema doktorima, sestrama, biolozima s naše ustanove VV.


Svom osoblju s vv   :Naklon:  predivni ljudi, divim im se u svakom pogledu, koliko rade, u kojim uvjetima i koliko su mizerno plaćeni za sve to...
Moje iskustvo prvog ivf je da sam prošla cijeli postupak da mi nitko ništa nije rekao, a kamoli objasnio. Nije bilo razgovora s biologicom, da nismo pitali koliko nam vraćaju ne bi znali, zašto se išlo na et već 2 dan, a bilo je dovoljno js da se čeka 5, kako to da ništa nije ostalo za smrznuti...gužve su bile nesnosne, vjerojatno nisu imali više ni snage ni vremena...




> Čudan je ovo mjesec, moram priznati, ali kao što sam rekla - negativnih beta je bilo sa svih strana. Mislim da naši doktori gore kao i sestre ali i biolozi daju svoj apsolutni maksimum.....


Nažalost moje iskustvo je da pokušavaju dati puno više od maksimuma, više od svojih mogućnosti, jednostavno njih je malo, uvjeti su katastrofa, a nas je tako puno i sve su nas primili...




> Šta znači imati 20-24 punkcija dnevno?


Ako gledamo onako u prosjeku više - manje da svaka cura ima oko 8 js, to znači 160-190 js na dan  :shock: od kojih svaku posebno treba pregledati i obraditi! Jadna biologica ima da izgubi oči više gledajući kroz onaj mikroskop i stvarno ne znam do kada ta žena ostaje na poslu!?
Iste te js treba pospremiti u inkubatore, koji naravno nisu neograničenog kapaciteta i ako sada još pridodate broj js od samo 3 dana prije i 2 dana poslije (tako da bi svi embriji bili stari 3-5 dana)...dalje ne želim ni računati....da li imaju sve to uopće gdje smjestiti!? Sad još zamislite koliko se puta u danu svi ti inkubatori otvaraju i zatvaraju što je daleko od idealnih uvjeta za razvoj embrija...
Kada smo došli na transfer biologica nas je zapisala po imenima i rekla...ma da sad opet ne otvaram svih 6 inkubatora...dakle 6 ih ima sigurno, a više ne znam  :? 
Svi ste primijetili da je u ovim gužvama došlo do jednog preokreta, a to je da transferi idu prije punkcija!? Zašto kada su uvijek punkcije išle prve zbog štoperice!? Osobno sam mislila da na taj način pokušavaju smanjiti gužvu jer transferi se brže riješe...ne tvrdim ništa, da se razumijemo...ali možda nemaju mjesta u inkubatorima pa ih prvo prazne da bi imali gdje smjestiti ovo što će punktirati tog dana...Možda je to razlog zašto su u ovom naletu gužve vršili transfere već 2 dan...ne kažem da bi rezultati bili bolji da je bio 5-ti, to nitko ne može znati...i ti transferi uspiju, sve je to pre kompleksno i individualno. Naravno da će se svaka cura koja ne uspije pitati da li bi možda bilo bolje da se čekalo... 




> To jedan Maribor nikada ne bi napravio, ne znam kako je s drugim bolnicama kod nas u HR...S druge strane nas gore ima nekad po 70 žena/cura (i još oko 30-40 muških) na dan........


To ne bi nitko ni trebao raditi. Čemu to!? S ovakvom kvantitetom kvaliteta neminovno opada... i sestre i doktori i biolozi, a i svi mi pucamo po šavovima...rezultati loši i evo nas opet smo svi na broju na jesen i još hrpa novih cura...i opet ista pjesma... 




> Vjerujem da bi dodatni doktor i sestre imali što za raditi, ali je HZZO očito krenuo s restrikcijama a oni i dalje s osmjehom na licu rade i to 10-12h/day, 6 days/week i tako skoro cijelu godinu. A mi, pacijentice? Uglavnom samo gledamo kad će nas primiti u postupak, ljute smo na sestre dok uvode novi kompjuterski program pa se dugo čeka, ljute smo kad nas sestre ne prime ako nismo dogovorile termin za pregled, ljute smo zbog x drugih stvari. Polako, ajmo malo strpljenja i pozdravljam ovdje BEBEL koja očito ima dužeg iskustva na VV-u nego večina koja se ovdje jako buni i, Bebel koja potvrđuje da su i prije imali takve gužve, da je i prije bilo na VV-u mjeseci s odličnim rezultatima ali i s lošijim.


Sve ovo potpisujem i dodajem da, svatko je sebi uvijek na prvom mjestu, svi smo mi egoistični, nestrpljivi, svi bi sve sad i odmah.
A ono divno osoblje na vv razumije i debelo se suosjeća s našom boli, patnjom i željom i dat će sve od sebe...i zato sestre često kažu...ma , nije to ništa u usporedbi s onim što vi prolazite....




> Velike su nam želje, neizdržive i grozno je imati negativan rezultat (govorim iz iskustva), ali stvarno mislim da je i strpljenje i tolerancija prema osoblju na VV-u prijeko potrebna.


Neophodna je jer inače nitko nije na dobitku, svi gubimo...oni se ubijaju od posla, a mi smo sa svakim neuspjehom sve nesretnije....




> Oprostite na iscrpnom mišljenju i sve vas pozdravljam i veselim se lipnju koji će završiti s veeeeeeelikim brojem novih trudnica sa svih strana pa tako i s VV-a  :D  :D  :D


...i ja isto...  :Kiss:

----------


## bony

potpisujem natalinu
bila bi nerealna i presebična da sam očekivala uspijeh od prve-nisam,ali doc je sam dao do znanja da su mi zbog gužve od 13j.s vratili 2 drugi dan nakon punkcije,biologica nestiže sve to popratiti.Ja je nisam ni vidla ni čula,isto sam neinformirana što se događalo i koliko ih se uopće oplodilo.
Uopće ne sumljam u njih i njhov rad ,iskreno žalim ih zbog uvjeta isto toliko koliko i sebe.

----------


## Bebel

*Natalina,*
samo ću napisati da je moja grupa prošle godine imala transfer prije punkcija
i ostat ću pri ranijim navodima jer nema snage sve detaljno ponovno obrazlagati.
Onog dana kad izgubim povjerenje u svoju odabranu kliniku, ja ću ići u drugu.
Srećom, za sad imamo izbor.
Sretno svima u postupcima.  :Love:

----------


## acitam

Drage moje cure, potpuno se slažem s Babel, jer sam na VV 5 godina i iza sebe imam 17 IVF postupaka - nažalost još uvijek bez uspjeha. Gužve su gore od kada sam krenula, i točno je to da su se povećale najdrastičnije kod sestara. I prije je bilo po 15, 20 punkcija dnevno i mislim da ukoliko netko sumnja u bilo kakve nepravilnosti ili nepravednosti, neka se odluči za neku drugu kliniku. 

Osoblju se nema što zamjeriti, a doktori nas sve primaju i ne odbijaju naše molbe za postupcima. Nemaju srca za takvo što i upravo su zbog toga najbolji i upravo su zbog toga tolike gužve. Mislim da mojih 17 postupaka dovoljno govori o povjerenju prema njima. Iako sam puno puta htjela odustati, oni su me vraćali. A ako i ne uspijem na kraju ovog svog trnovitog puta, barem ću znati da sam sve pokušala, i da su mi oni u tome pomogli.

Inače, nisam aktivna na ovom forumu u smislu pisanja, odnosno samo vas čitam, ali nakon ovih polemika, oprostite, morala sam reagirati.

Puno uspjeha svima!

----------


## bony

ja smatram da nema ništa loše u tome da se klinika promjeni,pogotovo ako se negativni rezultati ponavljaju godinama.Promjena uvijek dobro dođe,pa i rezultati u mnogim slučajevima ne izostanu,bez obzira na uvjete,kvalitetu- kvantitetu klinike.Nekom uspije tu,nekom tamo,ja želim da vam uspije ma gdje god bili~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Kiss:  
*acitam*-svaka čast na vjernosti i hrabrosti na toliko odrađenih punkcija  :Naklon:

----------


## acitam

Draga Bony, potpuno se slažem s tobom kako nema ništa loše u tome da se nakon toliko godina klinka promijeni. Ali, moram priznati da mi je sada to sve teže i teže, nekako se čovjek u situaciju u kojoj se nalazim, navikne na sve i nekako postane rutina. Ustvari, i sam doktor je jednom rekao, kako  mi dolasci na VV ne bi trebali nikako biti kao dolasci u "one obične, klasične bolnice". Na VV se osjećam "kao doma", sve mi je poznato i čini mi se puno lakše nego što bi bilo negdje drugdje. Međutim, to ne znači da neću ipak pokušati na drugom mjestu, ali za to još trebam sama sa sobom raščistiti. Jer, ipak je najvažnije da uspijemo, ma gdje to bilo. Samo sam htjela reći da ukoliko se netko ne osjeća dobro u nekoj klinici, neka ju promijeni. 

A što se tiče broja mojih punkcija, to ne smatram ama baš nikakvim problemom, bez straha sam ih odrađivala, misleći samo na to kako je to samo jedna stepenica više u ostvarenju moga sna. Jer ta bol je zanemariva u odnosu na sve ostale boli (ne dobivanje stanice, ne oplođivanje stanice, negativne bete...). I ne razumijem cure koje paničare zbog punkcija, koje preuveličavaju cijelu stvar, koje se boje, a kako je jednom rekla sestra: "Niti jedna od nas nije pobjegla sa stola." Dakle, sve smo izdržale i izdržati ćemo i gore stvari, uz Božju pomoć.

 :Wink:

----------


## amyx

*acitam* potpuno se slažem sa ovim oko punkcije. Ja sam naime bila samo na jednoj punkciji za sad koja mi je bila prestrašno bolna i nakon toga još i luđačka HS tako da nismo ni došli do transfera, ali sve bi to prošla još 1000 puta samo da dođem do našeg   :Saint:  . Jake smo mi žene, sve se da izdržati

----------


## Bebel

*acitam* x
divim se ženama kao ti   :Heart:  
Ja sam gore upoznala jednu mamu koja je uspjela iz 16 pokušaja i sad kad joj sinek ima 3 g. ide po drugog bebaća. Kaže, idemo opet na 16 i nasmješi se poput anđela. 
Tko sam ja da nešto kažem pored nezinog takvog stava. Kako mi je zapisano tako će biti. Imam najboljeg MPO doktora na svijetu i najbolju bilogicu u HR. Mislim da o ti  ljudima dovoljno govore njihovi rezultati.

----------


## amyx

*Bebel* slažem se da imamo najbolje dr i biologicu a i sestre na VV

----------


## Bebel

*amyx*
hvala   :Embarassed:

----------


## Gabi

> *Bebel* slažem se da imamo najbolje dr i biologicu a i sestre na VV


Definitivno. I upravo zbog toga nemam namjeru mijenjati kliniku, barem ne za neku drugu u RH. Poslije ova 2 postupka preko HZZO-a koja su mi još preostala možda iskušamo sreću u Mariboru. Ali za sada sam vjerna VV. 

Svim suborkama   :Kiss:  .

----------


## uporna

> Draga Bony, potpuno se slažem s tobom kako nema ništa loše u tome da se nakon toliko godina klinka promijeni. Ali, moram priznati da mi je sada to sve teže i teže, nekako se čovjek u situaciju u kojoj se nalazim, navikne na sve i nekako postane rutina. Ustvari, i sam doktor je jednom rekao, kako  mi dolasci na VV ne bi trebali nikako biti kao dolasci u "one obične, klasične bolnice". Na VV se osjećam "kao doma", sve mi je poznato i čini mi se puno lakše nego što bi bilo negdje drugdje. Međutim, to ne znači da neću ipak pokušati na drugom mjestu, ali za to još trebam sama sa sobom raščistiti. Jer, ipak je najvažnije da uspijemo, ma gdje to bilo. Samo sam htjela reći da ukoliko se netko ne osjeća dobro u nekoj klinici, neka ju promijeni. 
> 
> A što se tiče broja mojih punkcija, to ne smatram ama baš nikakvim problemom, bez straha sam ih odrađivala, misleći samo na to kako je to samo jedna stepenica više u ostvarenju moga sna. Jer ta bol je zanemariva u odnosu na sve ostale boli (ne dobivanje stanice, ne oplođivanje stanice, negativne bete...). I ne razumijem cure koje paničare zbog punkcija, koje preuveličavaju cijelu stvar, koje se boje, a kako je jednom rekla sestra: "Niti jedna od nas nije pobjegla sa stola." Dakle, sve smo izdržale i izdržati ćemo i gore stvari, uz Božju pomoć.


Veliki potpis i još veća   :Kiss:

----------


## tinaka

> Draga Bony, potpuno se slažem s tobom kako nema ništa loše u tome da se nakon toliko godina klinka promijeni. Ali, moram priznati da mi je sada to sve teže i teže, nekako se čovjek u situaciju u kojoj se nalazim, navikne na sve i nekako postane rutina. Ustvari, i sam doktor je jednom rekao, kako  mi dolasci na VV ne bi trebali nikako biti kao dolasci u "one obične, klasične bolnice". Na VV se osjećam "kao doma", sve mi je poznato i čini mi se puno lakše nego što bi bilo negdje drugdje. Međutim, to ne znači da neću ipak pokušati na drugom mjestu, ali za to još trebam sama sa sobom raščistiti. Jer, ipak je najvažnije da uspijemo, ma gdje to bilo. Samo sam htjela reći da ukoliko se netko ne osjeća dobro u nekoj klinici, neka ju promijeni. 
> 
> A što se tiče broja mojih punkcija, to ne smatram ama baš nikakvim problemom, bez straha sam ih odrađivala, misleći samo na to kako je to samo jedna stepenica više u ostvarenju moga sna. Jer ta bol je zanemariva u odnosu na sve ostale boli (ne dobivanje stanice, ne oplođivanje stanice, negativne bete...). *I ne razumijem cure koje paničare zbog punkcija, koje preuveličavaju cijelu stvar, koje se boje*, a kako je jednom rekla sestra: "Niti jedna od nas nije pobjegla sa stola." Dakle, sve smo izdržale i izdržati ćemo i gore stvari, uz Božju pomoć.


Na žalost, s ovim podebljanim dijelom ne mogu se složiti. Koliko god znamo svoj cilj i nije nam problem izdržati sve da dodjemo do njega, fizička bol je fizička bol. I kada mi neko veli da preuveličavam, ja mu samo kažem neka zahvali samo dragom Bogu što mu je dao takav organizam da lakše podnosi neke stvari od drugih. Ali to ne znači da može omalovažavati tudju bol i patnju, a pogotovo kad se sve nakupi, i fizička i psihička bol.
I kako veliš da je sestra rekla da nijedna nije još pobjegla sa stola, ne, nije pobjegla, ali neke od nas ostanu puno duže nego što je potrebno, jer nisu u stanju ustati i otići zbog nesvjestice od bolova.

Znam da ti nisi mislila ništa loše time, ali često slušam takve komentare i to od ljudi koji su mi jako bliski i pogotovo zbog toga mi je teško pojmiti da neko ne može razumjeti da nismo svi isti.

----------


## amyx

Meni je puno cura pričalo o punkciji i neke su rekle da boli neke ne, ali od kad sam ja bila rekla sam da ću svima govoriti ako pitaju da ne znam jer je sve to individualno. Neki dan je meni kuma rekla da zna kako je to da su joj pričali, pa sam se skoro posvađala s njom. Ne, draga moja, vjeruj mi da ne znaš dok ne probaš. Meni je punkcija bila nesnosno bolna jer sam eto imala jako puno folikula(hvala dr što nije sve punktirao) i ležala sam u sali barem 15 min i sva sreća što sam bila zadnja pa sam mogla ležati jer nnisam bila u stanju ustati. Nakon toga još sam ležala u predsali oko 45 min a kad sam izašla u čekaonu, ne znam kako sam izašla, jer sam se vani skoro onesvijestila. A imam jako visok prag boli. No eto preživjela sam i idemo dalje do cilja

----------


## ksena28

nešto ste spominjale u čet i petak da na VV nisu zamrzavali, jel to istina?

----------


## Kadauna

nadam se Ksena da će ti netko odgovoriti, ali meni ovo sve skupa je počelo ličiti na whitch hunt   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:  

Želim Vam svima ugodan dan, curama na VV-u sve naj (*BAB, mislimo na tebe...... ali i sve ostale žene na VV-u danas...),*  a posebno za 

*BABEL*.......... sigurna sam da je to to...... Samo nam javi što danas test govori ili što će reći beta sutra, uglavom ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## nataša

cure, jeste čule šta da će sad u 6. mjesecu krenit doktorima neki seminari pa da će morati odgađati postupke? 

čula sam takve neke priče :?

----------


## nataša

ja već dva sata pokušavam dobiti dr A. i nikako, kad je najbolje vrijeme da ga zovem i smetam mu što manje?

----------


## jelenkić

Ja sam ga zvala u pol 4 zadnji put i odmah se javio.

----------


## andream

Ja sam ga zvala uvijek iza 14 h i odmah bi se javio. Kad sam bila u ordinaciji par puta, zvonio je mob, on bi samo pogledao i nije se nikad javljao. Očito se javlja kad je u sobi sam i kad su pacijenti odrađeni.

----------


## Bab

bok svima.
Ja došla s punkcije...dobili smo 3 JS i sad se iskreno nadam da će bar 1 bit raspoložena za druženje sa kojim plivačem. 

Danas je gore bila takva gužva :shock:  da se ja divim sestrama i doktorima kak oni to sve uspjevaju sa smješkom odradit.
*Kadauna* hvala na lijepim riječima i dobrim željama...
*Molu*, nisam te na kraju stigla pozdravit prije nego sam otišla...nisam te mogla naći u onoj gomili. Nadam se da ćeš sutra sve brzo obavit.

 :Kiss:   svima

----------


## acitam

Draga Tinaka, znala sam da će netko tako reagirati.
I mene boli, ali ne kao spoznaja da možda ipak neću uspjeti u svojoj želji. I da se sva moja hrabrost, snaga, volja i vjera ipak neće na kraju isplatiti. Ali, polako se učim nositi s time... 

A tebi i svim curama   :Kiss:

----------


## maya3

drage forumašice molim vas pomoć! danas mi je drugi dan poslije transfera (vraćena 4 embrija 3 dam) iimam neugodnu bol u predjelu maternice i jajnika   :Evil or Very Mad:  baš onako kao da bih trebala dobiti vješticu jeli to hiperstim. ili??? molim vas ako je neka imala slične probleme nek mi javi

----------


## Biene

Bebel i Kaduana i sve ostale cure koje lijepo pišete o VV i širite optimizam ovim forumom.  :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## Kadauna

uopće mi nije bila namjera širiti neki optimizam, stvarno samo pišem što mislim, a moram priznati da se suzdržavam....... da sam već htjela odgovoriti  i nastaviti na komentare ali mi se ne da. Bojim se da bi se još šira polemika razvila a to stvarno ne želim. 

Svakako, ako netko više nije zadovoljan s klinikom ili ako više nema povjerenja, treba mijenjati........... kliniku i doktore i biologe i sestre..... 


Samo mi je drago da se danas javila Bab s 3 j.s. iz prirodnog postupka ali i Maya3 s vraćena 4 embrija i to obe s VV-a. Ako ništa, one su dokaz da se ne igra netko tamo  u nekom sobičku s našim j.s. ..........   (OPROSTITE NA ŠALI   :Grin:  ).

Cure, stvarno je krenuo možda upravo ovaj mjesec (BEbel se javila s pozitivnim testom s FET-a i to upravo s VV-a :D  :D  :D )........ i to na način da nadoknadi svibanj 2009. 

By the way, nama su na početku rekli da smo mi školski primjer IVF-a koji bi trebali postati roditelji već iz 1. pokušaja (zbog dijagnoze ali i zbog ranijih prirodnih trudnoća.....) a evo, još se borimo i nosimo....... Voljela bih ja da smo iz 1. pokušaja uspjeli, pa bar iz 2., ali čini se da ćemo morati  i u 4. i možda 5.....

----------


## pirica

*Kadauna* bit će  :Love:  
o VV-u samo najbolje, onaj ko nije zadovoljan uvijek može ići na drugu kliniku  :Heart:

----------


## ksena28

sutra idem gore, oko 10 h. sad sam se čula s dr A, stignem ovaj mjesec u stimulirani, al nemam uputnicu. dr gin mi radi popodne. zbog gužvi bi mi mogli raditi probleme, jel? a i nisam naručena, sad sam se čula sa doktorom.  :? 
odlučili ipak sad odraditi jedan stimulirani, tko zna šta će bit donesu li zakon  :?

----------


## andream

ksena, mislim da ti neće raditi problem s uputnicom. Ja sam prošli tj došla na UZV bez ičega, sestra je malo gunđala kao trebala sam donijeti uputnicu jer sad trebaju sve upisivati od prve u komp, ali je odmah nastavila da donesem idući put. U svakom slučaju objasni situaciju i reci da ćeš donijeti odmah sljedeći put, iskreno sumnjam da će te zbog toga odbiti.
Sretno!

----------


## dudadudaduda

evo da se javim i da kažem danas sam imala punkciju bol je bila jaka ali sam izdržala sve samo da se dođe do   :Saint:  , dobila sam 9 j.s. poslije sam bila kod dr.i rekao je da ako bude sve ok. da će mi vratiti samo jednu ,a ostalo će zamrznuti.u srijedu sam gore pa ćemo vidjeti dali će biti transfer.Svima sretno koje su cure u postupcima i koje će biti i od   :Heart:  vam želim da dobijete jednom svoje   :Saint:   :Saint:  .

----------


## Mali Mimi

> cure, jeste čule šta da će sad u 6. mjesecu krenit doktorima neki seminari pa da će morati odgađati postupke? 
> 
> čula sam takve neke priče :?


Ja se nadam da neće jer bih i ja trebala u 6 na prirodnjak

----------


## sretna35

*Mali Mimi* na našu žalost odlasci na studijska putovanja, seminare i konferencije su dio liječničkih obveza i prava

ono što je dobro kod toga je činjenica da uvijek donesu nešto novo što poboljša uspjeh njihova rada

svi koji sumnjaju u posadu s VV-a mogu sreću potražiti negdje drugdje (VV-ovcima posla nikada nije premalo), a najveća glupost koju sam pročitala je da se stanice zamrzavaju bez potpisa... nikada... uvijek sam zajedno s doktorom potpisala listu punktiranih, oplođenih, vraćenih i zamrznutih embrija

kada bih dolazila radi dogovora za Fet nije potrebno više od 2-3 minute da dobijem sve informacije o smrznutim embrijima

a što se tiče ulaska u postupak jedino mi je dobra volja bila potrebna, ponekad čak nakon neuspjeha doktor je mene nagovarao da idemo dalje, a ja molila za pauzu

----------


## sretna35

> nataša prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> cure, jeste čule šta da će sad u 6. mjesecu krenit doktorima neki seminari pa da će morati odgađati postupke? 
> 
> čula sam takve neke priče :?
> 
> 
> Ja se nadam da neće jer bih i ja trebala u 6 na prirodnjak


Čini mi se da dr. Lučinger ima nešto fixirano za lipanj, ne znam točno koje datume

----------


## Bab

Meni je dr. A rekao prošli tjedan da idu u 6. mjesecu na službeni put, ali nije rekao točan datum.
Potpisujem *Sretnu* u potpunosti  :Kiss:  

*dudadudaduda* svaka čast za 9 JS i nek ta 1 koju će ti vratiti bude dobitna  :Saint:  .

----------


## andream

ups... mene nitko ništa nije pitao kod smrzavanja, rečeno mi je usmeno da će se možda smrznuti a za par dana je i smrznuto. I to je bilo to. Nikad ništa napismeno nisam dobila niti potpisala. Vjerojatno i opet zbog gužvi preskočili smo sve to, ali mislim da se već i pisalo da nije razrađena točna procedura zamrzavanja embrija, odnosno ne pridržava se strogo procedure ako je i propisana.

----------


## andream

e da, nisam ništa potpisivala niti kod ciklusa kad su mi nakon pukcije vraćena u stimuliranom 2 embrija, prije FET-a.

----------


## dorica

> Meni je dr. A rekao prošli tjedan da idu u 6. mjesecu na službeni put, ali nije rekao točan datum.


a ja baš moram gore 9.06. 

a što se tiće smrzavanja odnosno potpisivanja , pošto mi je ovi 4 stimulacija prva dva puta sam potpisivala a poslije nisam :? a sad u ovom zadnjem nisam niti imala ništa za smrzavanje 
a možda su zaš to sve preskočili zbog prevelikih gužvi...

----------


## kata.klik

ajme cure, kaj je vama...mogu vam samo reći da ako mislite da neko gore ne radi svoj posao kako treba, odnosno kako bi vi željele pa ima još klinika za neplodnost u Hrvatskoj....

ja od prvog dana kad sam došla gore do dana današnjeg imam puno povjerenje u njih gore i znam da nikad ništa nije rađeno ofrlje i bez razmatranja....

svom doktoru mogu reći jedno veliko HVALA na svemu...a dokaz mog zadovoljstva je i taj kaj sam i dalje gore....(kao trudnica) i spremna na čekanje u gužvi minimalno 3 sata, jer mu vjerujem....

*andream*...u tvom kartonu kod njih je lista sa smrznutim embrijima to možeš uvjek provjeriti kod svog doktora....

a što se gužvi tiče ovo nije ništa...zamislite kako je bilo kad je doktor L radio sam na cjelom odjelu jedno cca 8-10 mjeseci

----------


## kata.klik

i da još nešto....

onaj ko nije svjestan da je ovo dugotrajna borba koja može nositi puno puno razočarenja i tuge treba dobro razmisliti o tome jeli dovoljno psihički spreman na sve.....a ne ako jednom neuspije odma su krivi doktori, sestre biologice i svi ostali....

rijetki su slučajevi trudnoće iz prvog puta, većinom je to borba koja traje i godinama.... 

ja vam svima od srca želim da svoje pozitivne bete doživite što prije i uživate u svojim bebačima....

pusa svima i samo hrabro.....

----------


## nataša

> nataša prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> cure, jeste čule šta da će sad u 6. mjesecu krenit doktorima neki seminari pa da će morati odgađati postupke? 
> 
> čula sam takve neke priče :?
> 
> 
> Ja se nadam da neće jer bih i ja trebala u 6 na prirodnjak


ja sam se čula sa dr A.  i dogovorili smo da krećem na FET 10.06. koji bi trebao biti gotov do 20.06. znači, tamo su   :Wink:

----------


## Gabi

*kata.klik*,   :Klap:   :Naklon: .

----------


## Kadauna

samo da vas obavijestim....

Bila danas na VV-u i uopće nije bilo gužve danas, koji odmor   :Smile:   za razliku od inače. 

Svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za što god trebaju a za  BEBEL i pravilno duplanje bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ksena28

i ja bila gore danas isto bila expresno gotova.  :D  :D  :D  ja sam u stimuliranom!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   :Smile:

----------


## uporna

> i ja bila gore danas isto bila expresno gotova.  :D  :D  :D  ja sam u stimuliranom!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Super :D 

Nisam niti ja potpisivala a nekad nisam odmah isti dan niti saznala sve već nakon 2 tjedna. Nije me to nikad smetalo jer da imam ikakvih sumnji da nešto gore muljaju pobjegla bih glavom bez obzira. Ovako su me trpili punih 10 godina   :Grin:

----------


## andream

a


> ndream...u tvom kartonu kod njih je lista sa smrznutim embrijima to možeš uvjek provjeriti kod svog doktora....


kata, ma sve 5, oni su za mene i dalje nabolja klinika, nemam nikakve sumnje, samo sam napisala da nisam ništa potpisala.

----------


## amyx

Ima li koga u četvrtak na VV?
Ja sam se sad naručila i računala da ću ići oko 11 ali sestra mi je rekla da dođem što ranije jer dr A negdje mora ići. sve me strah koliko ću čekati  :/ 
A dobro. Navikla sam. Idem vidjeti kad ćemo na FET. Sada ili na jesen...nekako mi se sve čini tek na jesen ali sve ću znati u četvrtak, bar se nadam

----------


## andream

amyx, ja ću ići sutra ili čet, to još sad ne znam (ovisi da li ću sutra dobiti nalaz triple-a). Hvala za info za čet, ja taman mislila ako idem doći oko podneva...

----------


## jelenkić

Ja sam u četvrtak rano gore! Nikako da dođe moj red za punkciju, odgađa me od subote.

----------


## jelenkić

Ja sam u četvrtak rano gore! Nikako da dođe moj red za punkciju, odgađa me od subote.

----------


## jelenkić

Ja sam u četvrtak rano gore! Nikako da dođe moj red za punkciju, odgađa me od subote.

----------


## ksena28

i ja sam u četvrtak gore   :Grin:

----------


## tinky tonky

Evo i mene poslje skoro tjedan dana, komp definitivno riknuo  :Mad:  , sad se dokopala na poslu.
Amyx, Jelenkić, Ksena28 i ja u četvrtak gore oko 8, može  :Coffee:  . 
To mi je 7. dan stimulacije, jel ima koja s tim danom ili blizu da skupa dočekamo punkciju.

----------


## amyx

jelenkić,ksena28,andream,tinky tonky ... znak raspoznavanja  :?

----------


## Pandora Aura Monroe

Obavijest za sve one koje imaju smrzliće na VV! 
Pitala sam danas što će biti s njima u slučaju stupanja na snagu ovog novog zakona pa me dr. L. smirio. Ako sam ga dobro shvatila, VV ih nema namjeru baciti, a i zakoni vrijede od dana objave u Narodnim novinama - ne mogu vrijediti unatrag.
S te strane možemo biti mirne, iako se ja toplo nadam da zakon u takvom obliku nikad neće biti izglasan.

*ksena28*, super za stimulirani  :D  i neka bude uspješan!

----------


## ksena28

moramo neki znak smisliti, ja sad stvarno ne znam šta ću obući jer je vrijeme čudnovato, ali za prvu ruku: plavkasta kuštrava kosa, naočale i debeljuca koja zurla okolo i traži vas! e da, starke, bijele starke su moj zaštitni znak  8)   :Laughing:  samo da ih se sjetim obut taj dan

----------


## amyx

Ja ću naravno imati svoju crvenu Lacoste torbicu. To mislim već svi znaju da se ne odvajam od nj jer mi je jako draga   :Grin:  , tamnija kosa do ispod uha raaaaavna, traperice i ne znam dalje. A valjda ćemo se skužiti

----------


## Šiškica

amyx ova tvoja crvena lacoste torbica je jako dobar znak prepoznavanja odmah sam te skužila   :Love:  

Jelinkić izgleda da folikuli malo sporije rastu.. samo strpljivo ..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
da ih bude dosta i da naprave pravi tulum ..  :Love:

----------


## Bebel

*Pandora Aura Monroe*, nadam se da će tvoja informacija smiriti strahove.
 :Love:

----------


## tinky tonky

i kod mene kao znak prepoznavanja crvena torba, skoro pa putna, dolazim od doma, gore sam oko 8

----------


## andream

ja neću doći tako rano ako i dođem u čet, dolazim iza 10 sati.

----------


## ksena28

ja u biti zaboravila sestre pitat kad trebam doći. idem kod dr vjerojatno na folikometriju, a i na pikanje! ne reče mi ni koliko gonala da donesem...  :? a vjerojatno trebam doći ranije, oko pol 8, jel?

----------


## andream

ksena, da, dolaziš ranije kad su pikice i folikulometrije. Dr će te vjerojatno odmah tada i prozvati jer ima listu svih cura koje su taj dan na folikulometriji. A poneseš do 5 gonala, sumnjam da će ti ih davati više (po danu obično bude 3-4 pikice).

----------


## jelenkić

Ja ću biti u crnim balerinkama, mrežastim čarapama i crnim hlačama ispod koljena, torba tamno siva s oliver, plava kosa skoro pa do ramena i naočale s crvenim okvirom, crveni kratki nokti.
ksena, dođi ti i prije pola osam, u zadnje vrijeme dr zove već u 7:15. 
ja ću sutra vjerovatno napokon biti za štopericu pa ću se duže muvati po katu jer ću na vađenje krvi i naručiti dragog za njegov doprinos...

i prosila bi da se obrišu suvišni postovi od jučer, nešto mi je štekala stranica pa je tri puta postano.

----------


## Bab

Cure drage, javljam da nismo uspjeli doći do ET-a  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  
Nijedna (od 3) stanica se nije oplodila  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  
Idem se zabit negdje i crknut od jada.

Vama svima želim puno uspjeha u borbi.
 :Kiss:

----------


## kata.klik

meni danas bio zadnji posjet VV-u na duuuuže vrijeme, barem tamo do pred kraj 2010....smrc....a tako mi bilo ljepo gore sa svima njima....al sad je vrijeme krenuti dalje....pusa svim curama i puuuno puuuno sreće i uspjeha....i nemojte nikada sumnjati u naše doktore.....

----------


## amyx

kata.klik   :Bye:   :Bye:   :Bye:   sretno do kraja   :Kiss:

----------


## molu

*Bab* draga   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   zajedno s tobom. Jooj, fakat mi je zao, jako sam sad tuzna. Nemoj se molim te obeshrabriti. Na samom si pocetku, mlada si, think positive,  ma kolko ti se sad to cini tesko izvedivo.

saljem ti velku  :Kiss:   i puno  :Love:  

drz se draga, odtuguj, pa glavu gore i u nove pobjede

----------


## Bab

Hvala draga *Molu*, znam i ja da nije kraj svijeta i bit ću ja dobro; sad mi samo treba koji dan da mi to sve sjedne na svoje mjesto i bit ću ja opet ona stara.
A na jesen ćemo bit puni elana, dogovorili smo MM i ja da ćemo stalno "pričati" s njegovim plivačima i lijepo ih zamoliti da se malo mrdnu...možda nas i poslušaju  :Grin:  

Nema predaje, samo mali predah koji mi sam iskreno i paše.

Nadam se da će mala Lulu uskoro dobit brata ili sekicu i da ćete biti najsretnija obitelj na svijetu.

svima velika   :Kiss:

----------


## slavonka2

CURKE !!!

Da li je neka od vas imala iskustvo s negativnom testom za trudnoću a pozitivnu betu ???

10.06. idem vaditi betu, a test (kućni) pokazao da nisam trudna ?!?

Utriće stavljam svaki dan 3x2 već drugu kutiju.


POMAGAJTE JER SAM LUDA i ZBUNJENA  :?  :?  :?

----------


## molu

slavonka2, ako 10. ides vaditi ß, cini mi se da si puno prerano napravila kucni test. Nemam slicna iskustva, ali koliko znam, ima puno cura koje su imale negativan test i pozitivnu ß, i vjerujem da ce ti se javiti.

Do tada, mislim da bi se trebala opustiti ( mada znam da je to iscekivanje jako napeto i stresno) i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepu tetu ß 10. 6.

 :Heart:

----------


## Natalina

Osjećam da sam iznošenjem svog mišljenja pokrenula nešto loše   :Crying or Very sad:  …drago mi je da su se strasti slegle, a žao mi je  :Sad:   ako sam nekog povrijedila, uzrujala ili ….što već… nije mi bila namjera…
Ono dobro što ja mogu zaključiti iz svega ovoga je da se neke cure boje punkcije, neke ne, neke boli punkcija, neke od punkcije više boli neuspjeh, neke su razgovarale s biologom, a neke nisu, neke su potpisale papire, neke ne, neke razmišljaju o promjeni klinike dok su neke toliko emocionalno povezale da im je teško otići negdje drugdje, nekima je uspjelo od prve nekima i nakon brojnih pokušaja još uvijek nije, neki misle da kvaliteta opada s kvantitetom, neki misle da to nema veze jedno s drugim, nekom je transfer 2 dan čist ok, nekog ljuti…puno različitih priča, različitih iskustava, mišljenja…ono što nam je svima zajedničko osim iste ne/ispunjene želje je da svi volimo svoje doktore i imamo puno povjerenje u njih jer inače ne bi bili tamo, reputacija bolnice i kvaliteta rada su neupitne.   :Heart:  
Što ja mislim i apsolutno nitko se ne mora složiti s tim niti ikog to tražim je da i kod najsavršenijeg sustava kada dođe do preopterećenja na nekim mjestima dolazi do pucanja sustava. Kolika je razina opterećenja koji neki sustav može izdržat, gdje će doći do pucanja, kakve će biti posljedice i na koga će se i kako odraziti… ne znam…na mene se odrazilo tako da me je sada strašno strah da mi se takve stvari opet ne ponove …

----------


## Gabi

Čemu žurba? Niti jedan test ti neće pokazati "+" tjedan dana prije bete. Nekima je bio negativan i nakon pozitivne bete. Opusti se i pričekaj još tih 7 dana.

----------


## dorica

> CURKE !!!
> 
> Da li je neka od vas imala iskustvo s negativnom testom za trudnoću a pozitivnu betu ???
> 
> 10.06. idem vaditi betu, a test (kućni) pokazao da nisam trudna ?!?
> 
> Utriće stavljam svaki dan 3x2 već drugu kutiju.
> 
> 
> POMAGAJTE JER SAM LUDA i ZBUNJENA  :?  :?  :?


meni je test 13 dan bio negativan a beta mi je  bila 14 dan 100
naravno da je moguće 
nastavi dalje s utricima
beta ti mora biti peko 300 da bi se malo vidjelo na testu
a mislim da je tako bilo i sa mnom

nadam se da je kod tebe   :Saint:

----------


## Kadauna

Draga Natalina, 

potpisujem sve ovo




> Osjećam da sam iznošenjem svog mišljenja pokrenula nešto loše  …drago mi je da su se strasti slegle, a žao mi je  ako sam nekog povrijedila, uzrujala ili ….što već… nije mi bila namjera… 
> Ono dobro što ja mogu zaključiti iz svega ovoga je da se neke cure boje punkcije, neke ne, neke boli punkcija, neke od punkcije više boli neuspjeh, neke su razgovarale s biologom, a neke nisu, neke su potpisale papire, neke ne, neke razmišljaju o promjeni klinike dok su neke toliko emocionalno povezale da im je teško otići negdje drugdje, nekima je uspjelo od prve nekima i nakon brojnih pokušaja još uvijek nije, neki misle da kvaliteta opada s kvantitetom, neki misle da to nema veze jedno s drugim, nekom je transfer 2 dan čist ok, nekog ljuti…puno različitih priča, različitih iskustava, mišljenja…ono što nam je svima zajedničko osim iste ne/ispunjene želje je da svi volimo svoje doktore i imamo puno povjerenje u njih jer inače ne bi bili tamo, reputacija bolnice i kvaliteta rada su neupitne.  
> Što ja mislim i apsolutno nitko se ne mora složiti s tim niti ikog to tražim je da i kod najsavršenijeg sustava kada dođe do preopterećenja na nekim mjestima dolazi do pucanja sustava. Kolika je razina opterećenja koji neki sustav može izdržat, gdje će doći do pucanja, kakve će biti posljedice i na koga će se i kako odraziti… ne znam…na mene se odrazilo tako da me je sada strašno strah da mi se takve stvari opet ne ponove …


strasti su se smirile, hvala Bogu i ja sam prva za iznošenje mišljenja... stvarno jesam. Nego sam htjela malčice ukazati i u našu nestrpljivost, naše ogromne želje i vjerujem da ponekad osjećamo recimo nepravdu možda tamo gdje je nema.....  

Svi smo mi na VV-u ili u Petrovoj ili u pol. IVF ili u CITO Split radi iste stvari i daj Bože da nam se čim prije i dogodi. 

Strah je normalan, budi sigurna....... I mene je strah svaki put prije postupka, do sad sam ih imala tri, a 2x nije ni došlo do ET-a i to na VV-u. Kažu da nije bilo j.s. drugi put u prirodnom također punktiran 1 folikul, ali nema jajne stanice. Koga da okrivljujemi? Njih?  Sebe?  Bad luck? 

Šaljem ti virtualni zagrljaj   :Love:   otjerat ćemo mi taj strah i doći do svojih bebica, a kad, kako i na kojoj klinici, to valjda sam Bog dragi zna.......

----------


## amariya

Na testu za trudnoću piše da reagira na betu od 20, tako a mi nije jasno kako je moguće da nakon bete od 300 bude negativan (jedino ako je neispravan). Naravno, vađenje bete je jedino važno, testić je predigra.

----------


## sretna35

*kato.klik* jesu li vidjeli šta je????????????????????

----------


## dorica

meni je beta bila 100 a test negativan :? 
a moguće i da test nije dobar a znam da nisam bila jedini slućaj

daj Bože da ima više negativnih testova sa pozitivnom betom...  :Smile:

----------


## andream

i ja sam se danas "oprostila" s VV-om i već mi jako nedostaje... sljedeće preglede obavljam negdje drugdje, moj me dr danas "otpustio".

----------


## dorica

*andream*  a gdje ćeš nastaviti dalje
ja još ne znam gdje ću... dr. L. mi je rekao da imam još vremena za to i da će mi reći kamo da idem. A najvjerovatnije ce mi reći za Merkur... :?

----------


## dorica

andream sad sam vidjela tvoj potpis  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## andream

dorica, imaš pp da ne offtopicharimo.

----------


## kata.klik

*sretna35* da imamo i tu informaciju hihihihi...mali pišulinac

*dorica* meni nije doktor sam ništa sugerirao, samo me pitao šta sam ja mislila, a onda mi preporučio doktore sa te klinike....definitivno fer i pošteno i korektno....

----------


## capka

> Osjećam da sam iznošenjem svog mišljenja pokrenula nešto loše   …drago mi je da su se strasti slegle, a žao mi je   ako sam nekog povrijedila, uzrujala ili ….što već… nije mi bila namjera…
> Ono dobro što ja mogu zaključiti iz svega ovoga je da se neke cure boje punkcije, neke ne, neke boli punkcija, neke od punkcije više boli neuspjeh, neke su razgovarale s biologom, a neke nisu, neke su potpisale papire, neke ne, neke razmišljaju o promjeni klinike dok su neke toliko emocionalno povezale da im je teško otići negdje drugdje, nekima je uspjelo od prve nekima i nakon brojnih pokušaja još uvijek nije, neki misle da kvaliteta opada s kvantitetom, neki misle da to nema veze jedno s drugim, nekom je transfer 2 dan čist ok, nekog ljuti…puno različitih priča, različitih iskustava, mišljenja…ono što nam je svima zajedničko osim iste ne/ispunjene želje je da svi volimo svoje doktore i imamo puno povjerenje u njih jer inače ne bi bili tamo, reputacija bolnice i kvaliteta rada su neupitne.   
> Što ja mislim i apsolutno nitko se ne mora složiti s tim niti ikog to tražim je da i kod najsavršenijeg sustava kada dođe do preopterećenja na nekim mjestima dolazi do pucanja sustava. Kolika je razina opterećenja koji neki sustav može izdržat, gdje će doći do pucanja, kakve će biti posljedice i na koga će se i kako odraziti… ne znam…na mene se odrazilo tako da me je sada strašno strah da mi se takve stvari opet ne ponove …


natalina sad čitam i mislim da si ovo baš lijepo napisala..ja se pronalazim u ovom   :Love:

----------


## Šiškica

> CURKE !!!
> 
> Da li je neka od vas imala iskustvo s negativnom testom za trudnoću a pozitivnu betu ???
> 
> 10.06. idem vaditi betu, a test (kućni) pokazao da nisam trudna ?!?
> 
> Utriće stavljam svaki dan 3x2 već drugu kutiju.
> 
> 
> POMAGAJTE JER SAM LUDA i ZBUNJENA  :?  :?  :?


ne piše u potpisu u kojem si postupku bila !!!

I ja vadim betu 10.6. (možda) i moram ti reći da mi ne pada napamet igrat se s testom do 9.6. ak bude negativan ponovit ću ga 10.6.  ak opet bude negativan betu neću ni raditi..
opusti se i uživaj..
sad se pravih pametna   :Grin:  zato što sam još uvjek  8) a već sam MM upozorila da za koji dan kreće totalno ludilo ..  :Grin:

----------


## maya1982

Također smatram da je prerano raditi test tjedan dana prije bete. Dapače puno prerano..

Strpi se još malo, koliko kod znam da je teško i vjeruj u +!   :Smile:

----------


## jasna09

Bok curke!
I ja idem 10.06 na betu. Meni je ovo prva beta pa me interesira kolika mora biti da ima nade?Da li se uputnica predaje na šalteru? Koliko se čekaju rezultati?  :?

----------


## pirica

> Bok curke!
> I ja idem 10.06 na betu. Meni je ovo prva beta pa me interesira kolika mora biti da ima nade?Da li se uputnica predaje na šalteru? Koliko se čekaju rezultati?  :?


u kojem si postupku bila??? sve što je troznamenkasto je super

----------


## maya1982

Predaš uputnicu oko 8 na onom šalteru u lijevom hodniku i čekaš da te prozovu iz labosa.Nalazi su gotovi oko 11-12, a saznaš ih na način da te doktor prozove i obznani ti ih!

Pa šanse su ti jednake u svakom postupku, bio on prvi ili peti ako je sam postupak dobro prošao i tijelo dobro reagiralo na terapiju.
Nama je za prvi put dala šanse 60% i eto, uhvatilo se...

Držim fige za visoku betu!!!!!

----------


## maya1982

Sad tek vidim da sam krivo pročitala tvoje pitanje!
Pa si i automatski dobila krivi odgovor!   :Embarassed:  

Ali troznamenkasti broj bi bio odličan!!

----------


## dorica

*kata.klik* meni je to rekao vjerovatno zbog lošeg iskustva na Sv.Duhu. ovaj put bih išla radije po njegovoj preporuci jer jedino njemu vjerujem

----------


## amyx

Evo vratila sam se sa VV. I ne bi vjerovali ali nije bila neka gužva. 

Dakle mi na FET ipak idemo na jesen. Kaže dr da hoće da mi se sve to full smiri. Lijevi jajnik je ok a desni je još malo u komi od puuuno folikula i HS.

Imamo 4 super smrzlića koji nas čekaju do jeseni, I potpisala sam onaj misteriozni plavi papir o smrzavanju.

Rekao mi je još dr A da dobro iskoristim ljeto,citiram "sunce,more,vino,sol,uhvatite muža i dobro ga iskoristite ovo ljeto bilo kad i bilo gdje"   :Grin:   :Razz:  

jedva čekam   :Razz:   :Laughing:

----------


## andream

tko bi rekao da nam dr može biti tako direktan, ja ga takvog ne poznajem   :Grin:   očito su godišnjaci svima blizu   :Smile:

----------


## amyx

Da,da i ja sam se malo iznenadila.Još mi je rekao da moramo sad nadoknaditi sve što smo propustili zbog HS   :Grin:

----------


## ksena28

kad ti je doktor tako naredio, nema tko da mu proturječi!   :Laughing:  lijepo na more, sunce (kad izađe, ako izađe), uz vino i sol i  :D pa po mužu   :Grin:  

(baš mi je drago da sam te upoznala!)

----------


## amyx

I meni je drago da smo se konačno upoznale

Sada svima   :Bye:   :Bye:   :Bye:   do jeseni kad se opet družimo. Naravno da ću biti prisutna na forumu uvijek, a sad se odoh baciti na muža. Moram slušati doktora   :Razz:   :Embarassed:   :Razz:

----------


## Kadauna

lol:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  *jaoj Amyx - kako sam se nasmijala........ * 
  A ja stvarno mislim da je Alebić itekako opušten kad može biti. Mislim da si ti Amyx potakla upravo tu opuštenu atmosferu..... Ako se ne varam, tebi je nakon punkcije i onih 17 izvađenih j.s. ali uglavnom zbog preostalih koje nije punktirao rekao da se sad malo skulirate zbog mogućnosti xxxxxx-struke trudnoće....... mislim i to zna vjerujem reći drugim pacijenticama ali drugačije.....

----------


## amyx

Ma da nakon punkcije mi je rekao sex ni pod razno, a sad kaže da moram sve nadoknaditi   :Laughing:  . danas je stvarno bio dobre volje i cijelo vrijeme je nekaj pričao. Čak mi je rekao i da sam mu se pozgodnila nekako u zadnje vrijeme i da ne bi čovjek rekao da sam bila bolesna   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Laughing:  . Lud čovjek nema šta. Ma presuper mi je taj naš dr

----------


## jelenkić

Ma dr A je genijalan. Ja se zabušila u njega dana u ordinaciji, kak se samo od srca nasmijao   :Laughing:  
amyx, ksena jeste vi kojim slučajem one dvije kaj su pričale pred vratima sestre dok je iza vas bila jedna u crnome?

----------


## amyx

Pa mislim da smo to bile mi.nisi mogla promašiti moju crvenu torbicu po kojoj me i *milivoj73* pepoznao    :Grin:  . Kaj se nisi javila ?

----------


## jelenkić

ma poslije sam odvrtila film u glavi i načine raspoznavanja... bila sam u tom momentu u depri zbog folikula.

----------


## amyx

draga moja, ma bit će ti folikuli ok. Meni isto malo sporije rastu,ali rastu. Vidjet ćeš da će bit ok

----------


## TOMISLAVA

Evo  ja  sad  čekam  nalaze  svoje  i  od  MM  pa  se  moram  javiti  3  dc. Zanima  me  šta  se  obično  radi  taj  famozni  treći  dan   :?

----------


## Kadauna

*Hi Tomislava*

odgovor ti se vjerojatno neće sviđati....... taj treći dan će ti doktor pogledati nalaze skupa s tobom i vjerojatno će te pregledati uzv...... 

to je neobično i meni svaki put, ali stvarno svaki put vrlo nezgodno... joj, joj, joj, ali se navikneš nekako i on to na dan radi x-puta i tako cijeli tjedan, mjesec, etc. ....

----------


## TOMISLAVA

:/ 
Ok  izdržat  ću  to, valjda, i  još  nešto  pošto  mi  je  jedan  jajovod  neprohodan  da  li  ću  uopće  ić  na  inseminaciju  ..........

----------


## amyx

ako je od muža nalaz ok mislim da bi mogli probati čisto iz razloga da nešto radite dok čekate IVF

----------


## Marnie

Bok cure!

ja sam novo-stara na ovom forumu. Novo sam registrirana, a već pratim forum oko 2 godine. Moram priznati da ste mi sve vi puno pomogle kada smo MM i ja ustanovili da naša bebica neće doći tako lako. Izgubila sam jedno godinu dana kod privatnog g. koji mi je napravio 7 ciljanih, a nije me uopće uputio niti na jednu kliniku za POM :/ . Uglavnom snašla sam se sama nakon što sam dobro proučila sva vaša iskustva. I sada sam na VV jedno godinu dana. 
Registrirala sam se, jer sam htjela pitati da li je neka od vas imala dogovor za ET u 6. mjesecu, ali ju je doktor odbio do jeseni? Meni se to dogodilo. 
Nisam nezahvalna, jer se doktor zbilja trudi (kao i cijeli tim tamo) i od 11. mjeseca prošle godine sam već bila na 3 nestimulirana (na žalost neuspješna) tako da mi nije teško čekati do jeseni (iako moj FSH vrišti da sve ima svoj kraj   :Sad:  ). Na žalost VV je probio budžet za postupke i moraju malo rasčistiti. Samo me je strah što će biti na jesen...morati će razrjeđivati postupke u odnosu na do sada. 
Želim   :Saint:  svim curama koje su trenutno u postupcima i vidimo se na jesen.

----------


## Biene

Amyx, krenite u akciju pa možda do jeseni pohodiš VV kao trudnica. Sretno!

----------


## katarina

amyx sretno na jesen  :Love:   :Heart:  

ja sam sutra na folikulometriji, a ako ovaj aih ne uspije, početkom 9 mjeseca me očekuje ivf, ako nešto ne napravimo na godišnjem  :Shy kiss:  

jelenkić ima nas više sa sporo rastućim folikulima  :Love:

----------


## nela.

Marnie imaš lijep avatar-sliku  :Love:

----------


## nela.

Marnie imaš lijep avatar-sliku  :Love:

----------


## sretna35

*kata.klik* super za pišulinca   :Klap:  čestitam

----------


## ana-

Evo curke da vam se javim danas bio transver od 7 blastica vračene su nam 2 prekrasne :D  :D  :D  :D  napokon su s nama,a sada nam preostaje čekanje ß 17.6.

svima puno puno   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   i   :Bye:   :Bye:  

-----------------------
ja 83 endo,pcos
2007.op.endo lpsc
mm 82 sve ok
1 IVF vv-čekamo ß

----------


## aenea

Trebam pomoć za prijateljicu, a nisam na ovoj klinici pa vas molim da mi kažete oko koliko sati treba doći na VV u subotu, ako joj je tada 3. dan ciklusa? Hvala!  :Kiss:

----------


## andream

aenea, što prije, najbolje odmah iza 7 jer već tada počinju folikulometrije a subotom i osoblje voli što prije završiti s poslom.

----------


## milivoj73

mž ima punkciju u subotu...prošle subote su bile užasne gužve , nadam se da ove neće...
doduše evo večeras samo 4 cure na štoperici sad ne znam koliko ih se same pikaju...

----------


## ksena28

mayday mayday!!!!!!!!  panic attack jutros žešći! prvo, zaboravila sam na vaginaletu sinoć, pa kad sam jutros skontala sva sam se nasekirala. a nisam baš spavala jer nisam bila najsigurnija da ću si znati sama dati inekciju gonala (bez sestre da me nadzire)... uglavnom, nadam se da sam uspjela, bilo je malo živciranja i vike na muža (joj, jadan on sa mnom).
sutra ću to prepustiti sestri....

i onda sam zaboravila dokad moram sprejat suprefact, pa sam već teško disala...........  :shock:  :? jel se i vama to nekad događa?

----------


## ksena28

> mž ima punkciju u subotu...prošle subote su bile užasne gužve , nadam se da ove neće...
> doduše evo večeras samo 4 cure na štoperici sad ne znam koliko ih se same pikaju...


mi smo sutra gore izjutra na folikometriji, ako me skužiš povuci me za rukav, bit će mi jako drago! sretno u svakom slučaju!

----------


## jelenkić

ksena, i meni su se ruke tresle kad sam si prci puta sama davala gonal, al sada to ide već samo od sebe. kaj se tiče vaginaleta, nemaš frke kaj si zaboravila, nije toliko bitno, ja ih već 4 dana ne stavljam jer sam potrošila.
sutra sam gore, opet, uz nadu da ću biti sretnije ruke. pa ako koga skužim, javljam se.

----------


## Bebel

> CURKE !!!
> 
> Da li je neka od vas imala iskustvo s negativnom testom za trudnoću a pozitivnu betu ???
> 
> 10.06. idem vaditi betu, a test (kućni) pokazao da nisam trudna ?!?
> 
> Utriće stavljam svaki dan 3x2 već drugu kutiju.
> 
> 
> POMAGAJTE JER SAM LUDA i ZBUNJENA  :?  :?  :?


Moje iskustvo sa pozitivnom ß (i kad je bila 150) je takvo da mi se tek nakon 30 min pojavila strašno blijeda crta. Da nisam bila sigurna gdje je trebam gledati, rekla bi da je test negativan. Međutim, ono što je važno je to da je nakon 5 min test bio 100% negativan, a crta se pojavila nakon 30, a na uputi piše: _ukoliko se do 5 min ne pokaže crta, test je negativan. Ne očitavajte test nakon 30 min jer se negativan rezultat može prikazati kao lažno pozitivan._
Po tome to je 100% negativan test, a na taj dan je bila 150. Baš sam išla isprobati test tad kad sam znala kolika je ß.
Na uputama piše da reagira na ß iznad 25. Ma mo’š si misliti.
Moj savjet ja da ß najranije radite dan prije nego što je doktor napisao (ako ste baš znatiželjne), tj. da je radite na točno određeni dan.
Prije 12dpt (ako je transfer 0 dan) nema potrebe niti raditi testove niti betu.
Sretno svim čekalicama   :Love:

----------


## Biene

Lijepo zbori friška trudnica, Bebel  :Heart:  
Ksena, Jelenkić vidimo se sutra na VV. Možda vas skužim prema prijašnjim opisima.
 :Kiss:

----------


## jasna09

> jasna09 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Bok curke!
> I ja idem 10.06 na betu. Meni je ovo prva beta pa me interesira kolika mora biti da ima nade?Da li se uputnica predaje na šalteru? Koliko se čekaju rezultati?  :?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja sam bila na Klomifenima i imala 3 dobre js.Na transferu su mi vraćena 2 embrija. Ne znam kakvi su embriji jer nisam bila kod biologice prije tansfera. Taj ponedjeljak je bila ludnica....Tek poslije transfera smo znali koliko je kome vraćeno embrija.

----------


## amyx

*ksena28* sprejanje ide tri puta dnevno do štoperice. Za vaginaletu nije tako strašno. Počni danas i to je to ali obavezno prije spavanja kad znaš da više ne ustaješ jer jako cure.  :Kiss:

----------


## ksena28

aymx, pa šta bi ja bez tebe?!  :Kiss:

----------


## amyx

samo ti reci ako kaj trebaš  :Wink:

----------


## ana-

*mali mimi* neznam jesi li vidjela imaš pp

-------------------------
ja 83 endo.pcos
2007.op.endom.lpsc
mm82 sve ok
1 IVF stimul.vv-čekamo ß 17.6.
nadamo se   :Saint:   :Saint:   :Saint:    :D

----------


## milivoj73

došli s vv...punkcija bila žestoka...mž odležala skoro 2 sata u sali malo joj pozlilo...sad je ok mazim je i pazim  :Heart:  
ali zato imamo 4 lijepe stanice i čekamo tulum preko vikenda da se spoje  :Love:

----------


## tinaka

Milivoj, žao mi je zbog tvoje žene, točno znam kako joj je. Da se čim prije oporavi i pripremi za uspješan transfer  :Love:

----------


## ana-

Curke imam jedno pitanjce za kaj su ove inekcije koje dobivamo poslije transvera.

----------


## RuzicaSB

> došli s vv...punkcija bila žestoka...mž odležala skoro 2 sata u sali malo joj pozlilo...sad je ok mazim je i pazim  
> ali zato imamo 4 lijepe stanice i čekamo tulum preko vikenda da se spoje


Samo ti nju mazi i pazi tako i treba.A ja vibram za tuuuuluuuuuuum u labu. :Love:  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Svim curama sa VV puno srece i vibrica 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Vidimo se gore uskoroooo!  :Kiss:

----------


## sretna35

*milivoj* mazi i dalje  ženu, a vaše stanice nek' se također pomazuljke   :Love:  
*Bebel* dušo konačno mudro zboriš glede bete i testiranja

----------


## nela.

> došli s vv...punkcija bila žestoka...mž odležala skoro 2 sata u sali malo joj pozlilo...sad je ok mazim je i pazim  
> ali zato imamo 4 lijepe stanice i čekamo tulum preko vikenda da se spoje


Milivoi jel tž crna visoka?

----------


## Nina Z

Cure, evo kratko da se javim... pustili me iz bolnice nakon 24 dana zbog hiperstimulacije ali imamo blizance!!! Sve skupa od same punkcije bilo je jako gadno ali rezultat je fenomenalan... Nije mi ni sad bajno - imam stalno neka probadanja, grčeve, mučnine, ali izdržat ću sve samo nek mališe budu ok i nek lijepo rastu! Pusa svima i sve najbolje s postupcima!!!

----------


## Bebel

> *Bebel* dušo konačno mudro zboriš glede bete i testiranja


Ma ljubim te  :Kiss:

----------


## Bebel

Dragi *milivoj73* ti si zlata vrijedan TŽ. Mazi je i pazi, a mi ćemo na Odbrojavanju ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da ovaj postupak završi jednom predivnom trudnoćom  :Love:  

*Nina Z* ponovno ti čestitam i nadam se da ćete vas troje od sad uživati u mirnom nastavku trudnoće.

----------


## milivoj73

*nela.* je je to je ona...

----------


## nela.

Bile smo zajedno na punkciji skužila sam kad si reko da je dobila 4 stanice
Šaljem joj pozdrave

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ja sam zvala jučer dr. A. i rekao je da me neće moći primiti u postupak ni ovaj ni sljedeći mjesec jer bi mi punkcija i transfer pali negdje krajem mj a oni su odsutni nazalost, ali mi je rekao da dođem na pregled radi endo ciste pa da će mi reći dali da odem to riješiti.
Ne znam nisam ni previše razočarana što neću u postupak do jeseni ne znam što mi je :/

----------


## ana-

> Ja sam zvala jučer dr. A. i rekao je da me neće moći primiti u postupak ni ovaj ni sljedeći mjesec jer bi mi punkcija i transfer pali negdje krajem mj a oni su odsutni nazalost, ali mi je rekao da dođem na pregled radi endo ciste pa da će mi reći dali da odem to riješiti.
> Ne znam nisam ni previše razočarana što neću u postupak do jeseni ne znam što mi je :/


imaš pp

----------


## ana-

> Mali Mimi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ja sam zvala jučer dr. A. i rekao je da me neće moći primiti u postupak ni ovaj ni sljedeći mjesec jer bi mi punkcija i transfer pali negdje krajem mj a oni su odsutni nazalost, ali mi je rekao da dođem na pregled radi endo ciste pa da će mi reći dali da odem to riješiti.
> Ne znam nisam ni previše razočarana što neću u postupak do jeseni ne znam što mi je :/
> 
> 
> imaš pp


imaš pp

----------


## maya3

Nina Z čestitam na duplićima   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## laky

> mž ima punkciju u subotu...prošle subote su bile užasne gužve , nadam se da ove neće...
> doduše evo večeras samo 4 cure na štoperici sad ne znam koliko ih se same pikaju...


drzim oalčeve i veliko hvala na potpori kad sam zavrsila u bolnici ali nazalost u MO nemam signala pa nisam odgovorila.oboma   :Kiss:

----------


## tata kuhar

i ja ću biti tata za 5 mj.  :Zaljubljen:  
VV NAJBOLJI STESVIMA PUNO SREĆE I USPIJEHA :D

----------


## ana-

*nina z* čestitke na anđelekima  :Saint:   :Saint:  te lijepu i urednu trudnoču od  :Heart:  


----------------------
ja 83.endo,pcos
2007.op.endo lpsc
mm 82.sve ok 
1.IVF stimul. vv- čekamo ß
   17.6.

----------


## ksena28

tata kuhar  :D  :D  :D ma nema ništa ljepše od tate koji se veseli svojoj djeci (osim mame)   :Laughing:  

NinaZ sve sam ti već rekla, uživaj draga, tako sam sretna zbog tebe :D

----------


## ksena28

ujutro sam gore u 7h, već sam mm-u rekla da me samo ostavi jer idemo na kavu (dani39   :Wink:  ), a znam da nas ima više gore sutra pa možemo jednu kolektivnu! inače, pikam se sama ko luda (ko bi reko da ja to mogu), zasad sve podnosim ok, nemam nikakvih nuspojava...

----------


## nataša

evo ja krećem na FET!
 U srijedu mi je 10 dan psolije M pa idem na prvi pregled, izgleda da ću taman sve zgotovit( čitaj:zatrudnit)prije nego dr A ode na seminare :D

----------


## sretna35

*tata kuhar*  super i naša VV beba stiže u studenom   :Zaljubljen:  (a u kojoj kuhinji radiš)

*nataša* super, imaš sreće s terminima

----------


## rozalija

tata kuhar  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  za bebača.
ninaZ čestitam na duplićima.  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## dorica

ja moram sutra na kontrolu kod dr.L. pa me zanima da li sutra radi poslije 3 jer neću stići prije
a čujem da nije gužva...

----------


## mmaslacak

pozdrav svima, da se opet malo ubacim..
Koliko se čeka nalaz androloga sa VV?
I da li da Gonale držim u hladnjaku ili mogu biti na sobnoj temperaturi?
Puna hvala!

----------


## dorica

ah ništa od sutra ...
sjetila sam se da imam negdje broj pa su mi rekli da dođem u petak od 12

----------


## dorica

> I da li da Gonale držim u hladnjaku ili mogu biti na sobnoj temperaturi?


ja sam svoje držala u hladnjaku i bilo je sve ok
a kako je vruće i preporučujem da se drže na hladnom

----------


## Mrva

pozdrav svima
jučer sam bila kod svoga gin i uz nalaze briseva, hsg-a hormona i starog spermiograma  dao mi je uputnicu za VV pregled i rekao da MM ponovi spremiogram.
nije baš pričljiv pa nisam najbolje shvatila.šta sad da radim.
1. nazovem VV ginekologiju i naručim se za pregled?
2.spermiogram?tamo se radi il može od doma.kad se nosi i kome?
3. razgovor za postupak AIH?
pliiiz pomoć   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## Biene

Bok Mrva,
1.nazovi i naruči se za pregled (obično bude vezan za 8 ili 21dc, ali nije nužno), ponesi sve nalaze koje imaš 
2.ako ćete se liječiti na VV, oni ti priznaju samo svoj spermiogram, nazovi i naruči muža za pregled kod androloga (to se dugo čeka) i za spermiogram
3. odabrani MPO dr na VV će ti sve objasniti na temelju nalaza
Nadam se da sam pomogla
Sretno

----------


## Kadauna

> 1. nazovem VV ginekologiju i naručim se za pregled? 
> 2.spermiogram?tamo se radi il može od doma.kad se nosi i kome? 
> 3. razgovor za postupak AIH?


ma skoro već dobro.... nazoveš gore na VV, broj ti je 2353907. To ti je broj sestara i možeš se naručiti za pregled kod doktora (bilo dr. Alebić ili Lučinger, s tim da Alebić ima manju gužvu). 

Doktor će ti reći kad, gdje i što i kako dalje. Vjerojatno će htjeti ponoviti neke nalaze (sigurno spermiogram.... a možda i druge). 

Spermiogram bi bilo najjednostavnije kad bi ga radila gore, ali ne vjerujem da možeš gore doći samo tako odraditi spermiogram nego da ti jedan od ginekologa gore mora napisati da si za androloški pregled i spermiogram!!!

Nakon što nabavite sve nalaze, doktor će ti reći da li uopće i u koji postupak idete. 

Sretno   :Kiss:

----------


## Mrva

*kadauna i biene hvala.*
nazvat ću sutra pa ak dobijem(valjda) pitat ću sestru dal može doć samo na spermiogram a na androloga po narudžbi ??
pusa

----------


## Ela28

Cure molim vas za odgovor.Danas smo dobili nalaz  od androloga i piše da muž mora na molekularnu dijagnostiku Rebro test y-mikrodelecije.Jel znate što od tome?I zašto ja nisam dobila nalaz od hormona,a rekao mi A da ga moram donijeti sad kad dođem 8 dan ciklusa.Kako ću doći bez nalaza.Ništa mi nije jasno :/

----------


## Ela28

> pozdrav svima, da se opet malo ubacim..
> Koliko se čeka nalaz androloga sa VV?
> I da li da Gonale držim u hladnjaku ili mogu biti na sobnoj temperaturi?
> Puna hvala!


Mi smo danas dobili nalaz,čekali smo ga 4 tjedna  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Pandora Aura Monroe

> Spermiogram bi bilo najjednostavnije kad bi ga radila gore, ali ne vjerujem da možeš gore doći samo tako odraditi spermiogram nego da ti jedan od ginekologa gore mora napisati da si za androloški pregled i spermiogram!!!


Ja bih još dodala da se može doći i samo na spermiogram prije ikakvih pregleda. Dovoljno je imati uputnicu. Slažem se da je najjednostavnije sve obaviti gore, ali uzorak se može donijeti i od kuće u roku sat vremena, a predaje se u lab na 2. katu. Inače, negdje do pola 9-9 na redu su oni koji su u postupku, a poslije ostali, tako da nema potrebe dolaziti u cik zore jer je čekanje zagarantirano.
Sretno!  :Love:

----------


## andream

Čisto radi info, zanima me koliko se sada čeka na pregled kod androloga na VV-u? Je li se netko naručivao u zadnje vrijeme?

----------


## jelenkić

Bila na punkciji u ponedjeljak, nije nađena ni jedna oocita, postupak se prekida, stvorila se bila samo jedna velika cista koja je pojela sve hormone i dva folikulića koja su bila prazna. Čekam jesen...

----------


## ksena28

> Bila na punkciji u ponedjeljak, nije nađena ni jedna oocita, postupak se prekida, stvorila se bila samo jedna velika cista koja je pojela sve hormone i dva folikulića koja su bila prazna. Čekam jesen...


o jelenkić draga baš mi je žao   :Sad:  
teško se ponekad pomiriti sa takvih ishodima i treba vremena da srce zacijeli poslije tih rana. no, dolazi nam ljeto, pravo vrijeme za punjenje baterija, bez obzira bili na moru ili kopnu pokušajte se ti i tm sada odmoriti i posvetiti sebi... najesen u nove pobjede!  :Kiss:

----------


## Biene

Jelenkić žao mi je; ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za jesen

----------


## mmaslacak

> Čisto radi info, zanima me koliko se sada čeka na pregled kod androloga na VV-u? Je li se netko naručivao u zadnje vrijeme?


muž je zvao gore tri puta tjedno da bi mu svaki put rekla da nazove sutra i kad bi opet nazvao, rekla bi da je za danas sve popunila pa nek zove idući tjedan, tako je prošlo mjesec i pol dana i kad se naručio čekao je još mjesec za pregled.To je bilo 21.05. sada cekamo nalaze..
Treba mnogo živaca i strpljenja, samo hrabro naprijed!

Mi sad cekamo kao zapete puške da vidimo što bi moglo biti uzrok oligosp. a nije pušač, a i onih vitamina i minerala se "najeo", trenutno je na Tribestanu   :Laughing:

----------


## TOMISLAVA

Ja  kad  sam  zvala  da  naručim  MM  naručili  me  točno  na  mjesec  dana

----------


## Kadauna

samo sam htjela reći da sam danas slučajno oko 12.30 sati bila na VV-u i čekala sestre, morala sam im nešto vratiti .....

uglavnom, izašle su bar 4 nove trudnice od Lučingera (bar koliko sam ja mogla skužiti, možda i više) a Alebić još i nije počeo prozivati  :D  :D  :D 

Možda se i javi neka cura koja je danas dobila pozitivnu betu.....

----------


## Mrva

*bok curke*
baš sam vesela kaj sam s vama u društvu!
dakle, danas sam zvala VV naručila MM andrologu i odmah tad i spermiogram 08.07. a meni je sestra rekla nek nazovem 1 dc da me može naručit na moj 8 dc koji sad neznam kad će bit kad mi je danas 20dc.
jako se veselim da se nešto pokrenulo.
rekla je da je dr. tamo do 17.07. i da do tad naručuje.valjda ću se stić ubacit do tad.
dal to oni dodjeljuju dr. il tebe pitaju? ja nepoznam niti jednog pa neznam...šta vi kažete..
 :Love:

----------


## amyx

Možeš tražiti dr kod kojeg hoćeš a možeš pustiti da te sestre dodijele. Imaš dr Alebića (ja sam kod njega) i dr Lučingera. sa ni jednim dr ne možeš pogriješiti jer su obojica predobri.Jedino je kod dr A maaaaaaaaaalo manja gužva

----------


## slavonka2

Jelenkić baš mi je žao....

Čestitam svim trudnicama i budućim mamama i tatama i neka se vesele....

Beta mi je bila 1,1 ali već sam znala da nije dobro jer sam dan prije prokrvarila, iako su me tješili znala sam da nema puno nade jer je bilo jako obilno, pa sam se u miru malo isplakala i danas došla ko nova kod doktora A.

Ali od 9 oplođenih jajnih stanica nisu mi niti jednu zamrznuli jer se nisu dobro dijelile do 5-og dana, tj. kaže dr. da su MM-ovi plivači bili slabi tako da je jedva došlo do oplodnje te da su odustali od metode 1/1 pa su pustili da priroda sama odabere koji su najjači i da ti oplode js.

*Znam da su 4 otišle od doktora A. danas s negativnom betom*, a jučer mislim 5.

Kod L. danas 4 trudnice i čestitke.

Svima dobre vibice koje čekaju punkciju ili betu.

vidimo se na jesen....  :Kiss:

----------


## nataša

ja danas bila 10. dan nakon M, i kaže dr da još ništa ne raste i da dođem u subotu samo na pregled, inače spremam se na FET i sad razmišljam, pa zar će mi se desit da neću baš ovaj mjesec imati ovulaciju, a UVIJEK ju imam????  :Evil or Very Mad:  

prošli mjesec sam imala biokemijsku, nakon FET-a pa ne znam ima li to kakve veze...


baš sam jadna  :Sad:

----------


## Mrva

cure,
šta se dogodi ako na pregled dođeš npr 9 dan a ne 8?da je npr nedjelja? :/

----------


## amyx

Pa u principu mislim da gledaš da odeš u subotu,znači 7 dc, jer dr kaže bolje dan ranije nego dan prekasno

----------


## nataša

> cure,
> šta se dogodi ako na pregled dođeš npr 9 dan a ne 8?da je npr nedjelja? :/


 pa ti najbolje znaš kad ti je ovulacija, koji dan, ja sam npr. rekla doktoru da nema svrhe da dolazim 8. dan jer mi ovulacija nije nikad prije 13. dana, pa je rekao da dođem 10. dan....

----------


## Bebel

*slavonka2*
žao mi je...
Usponi i padovi dio su našeg života i ovakve situacije samo nas ojačaju da idemo dalje.
Nadam se da ćeš i ti uskoro postati nova VV trudnica kod dr. A. jer on svakodnevno ima i pozitivnih i negativnih beta.
Sretno   :Love:

----------


## nataša

ja sam zapravo čula da su dr A i dr L podjednako dobri, ali kao da se uporno insinuira da to baš i nije tako :/ 


nisam birala dr L jer sam bila sigurna da je dr A dobar i da je zaporavo sve pitanje kako mi reagiramo, do koje mjere oni mogu pogriješiti?!

u tajmingu?!

----------


## slavonka2

To jesu naši usponi i padovi koji nas ojačaju  :Klap:  

Ali da se ne bi krivo shvatilo - ja svog doktora A. ne bi dala za cijeli svijet, i ne mislim da se treba gledati koji je doktor bolji, jer to varira od dana do dana.
A moja negativna beta ili još 4 žene koje su se taj tren zatekle tamo nije mjerilo uspješnosti niti jednog od njih. :/ 

Jednom će i moja beta biti dovoljno velika da za mog MM-a i mene to bude nasretniji dan na svijetu, ali mislim da doktori u svakom postupku daju svoj maximum i mislim da su i oni sretni kada vide koliko nama znači kada nam naše mrvice ostanu.  :Grin:

----------


## mimimuc

drage moje 

evo i mene da vam se javim - moja beta 0.8
tri dana prije bete sam počela povračati i sva sretna to je to kad ono dan prije bete ja procurila, ali idemo dalje

gore sam odmah na jesen - čekaju me 2 smrzlića

pusa svim mojim suborkama a posebna mojoj DRAGOJ V.  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Bebel

> ja sam zapravo čula da su dr A i dr L podjednako dobri, ali kao da se uporno insinuira da to baš i nije tako :/ 
> 
> 
> nisam birala dr L jer sam bila sigurna da je dr A dobar i da je zaporavo sve pitanje kako mi reagiramo, do koje mjere oni mogu pogriješiti?!
> 
> u tajmingu?!


Točno draga, u potpunosti se slažem. Oba doktora su super. 
Ključna osoba kod transfera uz doktore je i biologica. Može ona biti malo mrgodna i ponekad "hladna", ali u ovim mpo krugovim je jedna od najboljih bilogica u RH.
Prilikom jedne moje punkcije uz dr. L. bio je dr. A. koji me hrabrio. Oduševio me.
Opet bih pokušala zatvoriti temu uspjeha na VV-u, jer forum baš i nije mjerilo. Od onih 4 uspješnih prije par dana kod L. niti jedna se nije javila na forum. Ja uvjek ß radim u privatnom labu. tako da nisam gore i tako vjerojatno dobar dio pacijentica.
Njihove statistike dovoljno govore o njima, a ja se nikad ne bih osokolila davati osobne procjene o njihovom poslu jer sama bih bila jako povrijeđena kad bi o mojem poslu sudio netko tko nije uključen u sve njegove postavke.
Od   :Heart:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za što veći broj VV trudnica.
Pesimizam ostavimo za neke druge teme. Tu smo da savjetima pomognemo jedna drugoj.
A kao što sam već ranije rekla, tko nema povjerenja u doktore uvjek može birati drugu kliniku jer jedan od glavnih faktora uspjeha je baš to povjerenje.
 :Love:

----------


## Bebel

*mimimuc, nataša*, smrzlići su zakon   :Love:

----------


## mimimuc

bebel - ti si mi najfriškija sa smrzlićima ,jel moram prije FETa raditi briseve i papu? da obavim sve prije da me nebi odgodio kada dođem na jesen

----------


## Bebel

*mimimuc*, nema potrebe ukoliko ti ne osjećaš neke promjene (nakon utrica se zna navući neka beštijica, ali nije pravilo).
Naručiš se 8dc na UZV (ja sam odmah dolazila sa uputnicom za FET) i onda te doktor prati do ovulacije. Broj pregleda ovisi o veličini folikula. Ukoliko je 8dc nedjelja, poželjno je da dođeš 7dc, ali nije kasno niti 9cd (bar u mojem slučaju jer mi je O bila 12dc).
ET nastupa nakon ovulacije, onaj dan kad su zamrznuti embriji (uglavnom 3 ili 5 dan).
Sve ti pokriva ta jedna uputnica. Na dan transfera, ako nije gužva, biolgica ti pojašnjava stanje odmrznutih embrija. Na žalost, do dana transfera nije moguće dobiti info. o stanju embrija. Sve saznaš na taj dan.
Plaćaš odmrzavanje i kateter oko 1.290 kn + 3 pikice (2xChoragon po 80 kn i 1xDecapaptyl oko 50kn). 
Meni je sestra zadnji put rekla da ukoliko ne dođe do transfera ipak moram neki dio platiti, što nije bio slučaj prošle godine (stisla recesija).
Srećom, obavili smo ET.
Sretno   :Love:

----------


## andream

> mislim da su i oni sretni kada vide koliko nama znači kada nam naše mrvice ostanu.


Da vidite samo dr A kad ćete mu dolaziti kao trudnice... smije se od srca kad gleda položaje beba, pita svaki put kako ste i kako se osjećate - i jako je ponosan što je i on dio svega toga   :Smile:

----------


## ksena28

> Da vidite samo dr A kad ćete mu dolaziti kao trudnice... smije se od srca kad gleda položaje beba, pita svaki put kako ste i kako se osjećate - i jako je ponosan što je i on dio svega toga


mislim da sve odreda ovo jedva čekamo...   :Smile:  

btw, sutra sam gore na zadnjem uzv prije punkcije, morat ću i mm-a naručiti u lab odmah, jel da? malo me boluckaju jajnici, danas smo završili sa 34. gonalom, stanje ne znam još uvijek... :/ samo se nadam najboljem!

----------


## Bebel

*ksena28*
na dan kad ti doktor objavi da je to zadnji UZV (i kad slijedi štoperica), prijavljuješ muža u lab.
Jenom je onaj simpatično gospodin u labu na izjavu jedna pacijentice da je došla prijaviti muža rekao: Pa dobro, gdjo. šta je napravio   :Laughing:  
 :Heart:  za dobitni

----------


## andream

> morat ću i mm-a naručiti u lab odmah, jel da?


točno, kad doktor odredi dan punkcije ideš u labos da ti mužeka upišu u knjigu za taj dan kad je tebi punkcija. Možeš sve obaviti i bez njega, ali ne zaboravi ga na dan punkcije   :Wink:

----------


## Bebel

Jenom=jednom
jedna=jedne
Baš me danas ide   :Grin:

----------


## ksena28

> Jenom=jednom
> jedna=jedne
> Baš me danas ide


počinje trudnička smotanost   :Laughing:  joj, šta će sa mnom biti kad zatrudnim, ja sam i ovako smotanija osoba, ja ću se samo provaljivat bit će :D

hvala cure... andream, mm ne ispuštam iz vida!  :Wink:

----------


## mimimuc

bebel- hvala

----------


## Šiškica

Da vam se malo požalim.. 

Danas sam zvala dr. A. da mu javim da je test negativan i nisam ga dobila..
Zapravo sam mu trebala  javiti u srijedu al nisam stigla zbog gužve na poslu, a jučer sam zazujala da ne radi..

i sad mi neugodnjak.. veliki..

----------


## Pandora Aura Monroe

Šiškice, sigurno ćeš ga dobiti sutra ili najkasnije u ponedjeljak. Reci mu ovo što si nama: da ga prije nisi uspjela dobiti. Meni on ne izgleda kao netko tko bi zbog toga pravio probleme.  :Love:

----------


## duga30

Pozdrav svima! Vec vas dugo pratim i odlučila sam vam se pridružiti. Moja priča ukratko; kod dr.L sam, 5 mj. 08 g. sam imala neuspješan stim.ivf, nakon toga sam se borila s cistom, 03/09g pokušaj prirodnog, ali prazne stanice, 04/09g. opet cista, 05/09g izostanak M i tako da sam odgođena za jesen. Nadam se da cu tada napokon na 2. stimulirani!

----------


## Pandora Aura Monroe

duga30, dobrodošla i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za jesenski postupak, nek' je 2. i zadnji!

----------


## molu

duga dobrodošla i da se najesen preseliš s ovog pdf-a

----------


## Mrva

drage moje,

ja nisam znala zašto se uopće naručuje 8 dan, a po vašim odgovorima to bi trebala bit ovulacija.
Pa zar nije ženeama uglavnom onda oko 14 dc?
tako nekako je i meni oko 16 dc?
mislim, u nedjelju idem na more i kad mi prođe M 8 dan će mi bit točno prezadnji dan boravka na moru a ne bih se htjela vraćati prerano, a neznam dal će me naručit npr 10 dan?
dal odmah radi folikulometriju i dali se 1. pregled plaća?
thanks

----------


## amyx

ako imaš zdravstveno ne plačaš ništa

----------


## pirica

Mrva pregled se radi prije ovulacije, pošto se tada folikuli tek stvaraju radi se vaginalni uzv i pregled. po pitanju 10dc nazovi sestre pa vidi s njima

----------


## Šiškica

Duga dobro nam došla   :Love:   :D   i što prije se preselila na trudnički podforum...

----------


## duga30

Hvala na dobrodošlici! Šiškica pozdrav i vidimo se na jesen! Imam i jedno pitanje, ako je netko imao sličan slučaj. U 4.mj. sam krenula u postupak i sprejala se sa Suprefactom 6 dana i onda sam morala prekinuti zbog ciste. U tom ciklusu mi je izostala ovulacija i m. Da li je sprej mogao imati utjecaj na to? Sad sam imala ovul. ali s velikim zakašnjenjem.

----------


## Bebel

> Da vam se malo požalim.. 
> 
> Danas sam zvala dr. A. da mu javim da je test negativan i nisam ga dobila..
> Zapravo sam mu trebala  javiti u srijedu al nisam stigla zbog gužve na poslu, a jučer sam zazujala da ne radi..
> 
> i sad mi neugodnjak.. veliki..


Šiškica, ja sam jučer bila gore i dr. A. nijr bilo veći dio dana jer je imao neke obveze. Slobodno ti njega nazovi i dogovorite se za idući dobitni   :Love:

----------


## nata

Cure, dali znate možda točno (od-do) kad su naši doktori odsutni s VV-a?

Hvala   :Kiss:

----------


## Bebel

> Cure, dali znate možda točno (od-do) kad su naši doktori odsutni s VV-a?
> 
> Hvala


Mislim od 17.07-07.09.
Navodno krajem 6 mj imaju i neki seminar, ali nemam pojma kad.

----------


## Kadauna

> The 25th Annual Meeting of the European Society of Human Reproduction and Embryology will be held in Amsterdam, The Netherlands (28 June - 1 July 2009).


na ovom su seminaru, tako da ih nema u tom periodu......

----------


## nata

*Bebel, Kadauna* hvala   :Kiss:  

Zanima me jer mi je dr.A rekao, da dođem jedan dan u 7 mj. (otprilike 4-5dc) na dogovor za IVF. Ali po svemu sudeći 01.07.09. će mi biti već 7-8dc (ako mi M dođe kao i uvijek). A kada bi oni trebali opet početi raditi? Ako seminar traje do 01.07.09 (srijeda) dali će se to prolongirati na cijeli tjedan da neće raditi?

----------


## Kadauna

e to ne bih znala...  ja ti samo pretpostavljam da su tamo, jer je Alebić spominjao da ide u Amsterdam pa sam zbrojila dva i dva   :Grin:  a to je by the way najveći europski kongres na tu temu!

Svakako nazovi sestre i jednostavno otvoreno pitaj. 

K.

----------


## Biene

Na jučerašnjoj punkciji dobili smo 32js. Što da vam kažem, ne sjećam se da me u životu nešto tako boljelo, no iako sam znala da je osoblje VV najbolje, jučer sam shvatila da su bolji od najboljih. Dr.A je bio toliko pažljiv, drag i duhovit da me u najvećim bolovima uspio i nasmijati, a sestra G me mazila poput mame. Uz takve stručnjake i dobre ljude brzo zaboraviš na bol, i iako sam malo tužna jer nećemo sada na transfer, vjerujem u uspjeh FETa s mojim dr.A i sestrama.
Pusa curkama koje su bile sa mnom u predsali, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ od sveg srca za uspjeh.

----------


## ksena28

> Mislim od 17.07-07.09
> Navodno krajem 6 mj imaju i neki seminar, ali nemam pojma kad.


točno, danas sam pitala!   :Smile:  

mi smo dobili 12 folikula, po 6 na svakom jajniku, po 4 od 20mm, 4 od 19 mm i 4 od 18mm... punkcija je u ponedjeljak!

----------


## Mrva

> Mrva pregled se radi prije ovulacije, pošto se tada folikuli tek stvaraju radi se vaginalni uzv i pregled. po pitanju 10dc nazovi sestre pa vidi s njima


hvala pirice.
kako sad stvari stoje, idem na godišnji do 28.06..a tada će mi vjerojatno proć 8 dc, a sljedeči su dr. na godišnjem.znači ništa do jeseni...  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  
baš sam sad tužna, vrijeme mi ide 37 godina imam neću stić nina jedan AIH bez plaćanja...

----------


## Šiškica

Mrva   :Love:   :Love:  nemoj biti tužna.. uživaj u godišnjem i ljetu najviše što možeš.. napuni baterije da možeš najesen u nove pobijede..
proći će ova tri mjeseca za tren..


Ne mogu vjerovati da je skoro godinu dana kak smo prvi put otišla na VV.. što vrijeme leti ..  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## amyx

joj Šiškica potpuno te kužim. Mismo gore već skoro 2, 5 godine, a čini mi se kao da smo došli prije koji mjesec. a kaj ćeš. U dobrom društvu vrijeme brzo prođe

----------


## katarina

evo i ja prijavljujem jučerašnji odrađeni aih, betu čekamo 26.06....
dr. L.   :Heart:   je najsavršeniji doc na svijetu a sestre su famozne  :Heart:  

jelenkić, žao mi je draga  :Love:   :Love:  

biene za pretrpljenu bol  :Love:   i još veću betu  :Love:  

šiškice   :Love:   :Love:

----------


## ina33

> The 25th Annual Meeting of the European Society of Human Reproduction and Embryology will be held in Amsterdam, The Netherlands (28 June - 1 July 2009).
> 			
> 		
> 
> na ovom su seminaru, tako da ih nema u tom periodu......


Cure, taj event je svake godine u slično doba - taj ESHRE kongres - tako da si možete računati svake godine da pola ZG MPO ekipe tada nema, uključivo i VV-ovci.

----------


## nataša

uf, ja sam zadovoljna jer smo ipak  pronašli folikul i najvjerovatnije iduću subotu FET, moja mala 4 smrzlića me čekaju!!  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  

svim curama puno uspjeha dalje...ekipu imamo stvrano strava!!!!!

sestre, doktori...

a moram priznat da i između svih nas gore postoji neka veza pa cure ne šize ako neko zatraži kod estra preko reda i sl., sve smo pune razumijevanja...  :Love:  

ma super super!!

----------


## nataša

uf, ja sam zadovoljna jer smo ipak  pronašli folikul i najvjerovatnije iduću subotu FET, moja mala 4 smrzlića me čekaju!!  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  

svim curama puno uspjeha dalje...ekipu imamo stvrano strava!!!!!

sestre, doktori...

a moram priznat da i između svih nas gore postoji neka veza pa cure ne šize ako neko zatraži kod estra preko reda i sl., sve smo pune razumijevanja...  :Love:  

ma super super!!

----------


## Ela28

Cure zovem vv od subote i niktko se ne javlja.Moram se naručiti za pregled 8 dan,m sam dobila još u petak.Do koliko ih sati danas mogu zvati :?

----------


## Šiškica

Probaj iza 12 mislim da bi se tad mogle javiti.. i budi uporna..

----------


## Ela28

Hvala ti šiškice...  :Smile:  Moram ih dobiti kako tako,nadam se :/

----------


## duga30

Ela28                                                                                                   ne moraš se brinuti, pokušaj ih zvati kasnije, oko 13h već imaju manje posla. A i ako se ne uspiješ naručiti, dođi 8.dan sa uputnicom i primit ce te. Pogotovo sada kad je manje posla prije godišnjih i seminara. Sretno!

----------


## duga30

Katarina  zelim ti svu sreću! Držim ti fige da ti 26.6. bude najsretniji dan u životu!  :Smile:                                                                                                                                                                                                          Nataša  drago mi je da sve ide po planu i da je sve u redu! Još par dana pa ćeš se družiti sa svoja 4 smzlića!  :D Sretno! A sto se tiče ekipe na VV, da svi su predivni, i dr.L i sestre, samo mi je zao što nemaju bolje uvjete za rad i više prostora, svima bi nam bilo lakše. Mi koje smo u istom"sosu" najbolje se razumijemo i pružamo jedna drugoj najbolju utjehu tako da i imamo najviše razumijevanja. Jedino tamo se ne osjećam potpuno tužno jer tamo nisam jedina!   SRETNO SVIMA!

----------


## Ela28

Sad ih dobijem na tel.ali ne mogu ući u komp.Pa moram nazvati kasnije,e jesam baksuz.Ne volim samo tamo banuti bez da sam se naručila.Hvala i tebi na odgovoru :D

----------


## duga56

DRAGE MOJE CURE BILA SAM PROŠLI TJEDAN NA VV  ALI NIJE DOŠLO DO TRANSVERA DR JE REKAO DA I DALJE KORISTIM ULTROGESTANE PA ME ZANIMA ZNA LI  TKO SMIJELI SE IMATI ODNOS DOK IH KORISTIM NAIME STAVLJAM IH VAGINALNO UNAPRIJED HVALA

----------


## Ela28

Ja vec polako sizim,nitko mi se ne javlja na tel.zauzeto ne može biti cijeli dan,sigurno im ne valja tel.Poluditi cu  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## duga56

ELA ZNAŠ KAKO KAŽU STRPLJEN SPAŠEN POMALO PROBAJ PONOVO NEDAJ SE

----------


## Mali Mimi

> DRAGE MOJE CURE BILA SAM PROŠLI TJEDAN NA VV  ALI NIJE DOŠLO DO TRANSVERA DR JE REKAO DA I DALJE KORISTIM ULTROGESTANE PA ME ZANIMA ZNA LI  TKO SMIJELI SE IMATI ODNOS DOK IH KORISTIM NAIME STAVLJAM IH VAGINALNO UNAPRIJED HVALA


Mislim da možeš ako nije došlo do transfera

----------


## nataša

> Ja vec polako sizim,nitko mi se ne javlja na tel.zauzeto ne može biti cijeli dan,sigurno im ne valja tel.Poluditi cu


 ja sam danas bila an vv cijelo dopodne, gužva nijwe bila jako, telefon je zvonio neprestano no sestre su radile svašta nešta drugo!
ne znam zašto se nisu javljale..
 koliko znam dr odlaze na sminare krajem 6. mjeseca pa možda više ne stignu nikoga naručivati, inače nikad nije cijeli dan bilo teško ih dobiti :/ 

* duga 30*  :Love:   :Kiss:   :Heart:  

usput, ja danas imala punkciju, za subotu dogovoren transfer :D

----------


## nataša

sorry na gomili grešaka  :Embarassed:

----------


## gargamelica

Bog cure,evo ja u srijedu imala ET i vraćeno mi je 2 embrija.Bilo je 9 stanica a ostatak je ostavljen da se vidi hoće li bit šta za zamrznit.Malo me to zbunjuje kad bi mi to trebali znat i da li se šta treba potpisat.Ima li netko iskustvo slično

----------


## nataša

još jedno potpitanje: jel normalno nakon punkcije jednog folikula lagano krvarenje?

 kad se obrišem, baš je onako svježa krv, ne puno, ali je ima :?

----------


## Ela28

Nataša uspjela sam ih dobiti oko 15h,kaže sestra da su imale puno,puno posla i veliku gužvu.Upisala me za petak.Iako sam već htjela odustati jer sam satima zvala  :Mad:

----------


## maya3

pozz curke samo da vam se požalim danas sam vadila betu koja iznosi 0.6  :Crying or Very sad:   a baš sam bila sigurna da je to to

----------


## nataša

> Nataša uspjela sam ih dobiti oko 15h,kaže sestra da su imale puno,puno posla i veliku gužvu.Upisala me za petak.Iako sam već htjela odustati jer sam satima zvala


dobro je, nek si ih dobila!

gužva JE bila, ali ne onakva kakvu pamtim iz npr. prošlog mjeseca, svibanj je bio strašan!!

znači, upislaa te, i kad bi ti trebala bit ovulacija? računam kad će onda dr na GO i na seminar?

----------


## nataša

> pozz curke samo da vam se požalim danas sam vadila betu koja iznosi 0.6   a baš sam bila sigurna da je to to



ma  :Sad:  

grozota!

----------


## ksena28

nataša pa mi smo onda jučer skupa bile na punkciji!   :Smile:  ja sam ona koja je zadnja došla na red i trtarila cijelo vrijeme jer joj je bio prvi put! (jesi ti ona koja nije htjela inekciju, ona najhrabrija od svih???)   :Smile:

----------


## andream

*Nataša*, ja bih nazvala dr ako je baš tako krvarenje kako opisuješ. Ja sam isto imala punkciju prije FET-a, ništa me nije boljelo niti sam krvarila.
*Ksena*, očito dr A nas koje smo prvi puta na punkciji proziva zadnje, kad sam ja bila ušla zadnja rekla sam mu da se sad bar mogu derati jer me nitko neće čuti, a on se nasmijao i rekao da me zato i prozvao zadnju   :Laughing:   Ali na kraju ni glasa nisam pustila jer je stvarno bilo podnošljivo, a imali smo čak dosta "uboda".

----------


## Ela28

dobro je, nek si ih dobila!

gužva JE bila, ali ne onakva kakvu pamtim iz npr. prošlog mjeseca, svibanj je bio strašan!!

znači, upislaa te, i kad bi ti trebala bit ovulacija? računam kad će onda dr na GO i na seminar?[/quote]

Pa nemam pojma,meni je ovo kontrola i da vidim kakvi su nalazi hormona.Nisam ja još u postupku.Tek mi je ovo sad treći posjet vv  :Smile:

----------


## ksena28

i ja mislim da sam bila relativno hrabra. brbljala sam cijelo vrijeme, o moru, ljetu, poreču, pelješcu, tunisu, slavoniji, kulinu i kolinju (o Bože, kakav slijed misli  :shock: )...  8) brbljala sam samo kako ne bi mislila na ubode i kako bi se opustila... i nisam se ni usudila pogledati dolje, da ne vidim slučajno neki instrument jer bi mi to bila groza na kvadrat   :Sad:

----------


## nataša

> nataša pa mi smo onda jučer skupa bile na punkciji!   ja sam ona koja je zadnja došla na red i trtarila cijelo vrijeme jer joj je bio prvi put! (jesi ti ona koja nije htjela inekciju, ona najhrabrija od svih???)


Nismo ipak, jer sam ja dr A pacijentica, a vi ste na punkciji bile prije nas. mislim da je samo jedna dr A bila jučer samnom na punkciji!

prestalo mi krvarenje, vald je sve ok  :Smile:

----------


## sretna35

> pozz curke samo da vam se požalim danas sam vadila betu koja iznosi 0.6   a baš sam bila sigurna da je to to


*maya3* baš mi je žao draga, ali samo upornosti i strpljenja i bit će bebica   :Love:  

P.S.
danas u ordinaciji u DZ-a ženica koja se 9 godina liječi na VV-u, uspjela iz čistog pirodnjaka

----------


## ksena28

> Nismo ipak, jer sam ja dr A pacijentica, a vi ste na punkciji bile prije nas. mislim da je samo jedna dr A bila jučer samnom na punkciji!
> 
> prestalo mi krvarenje, vald je sve ok


draga, i ja sam pacijentica dr A!   :Wink:  zadnje smo bile nas dvije i bile smo skupa! ja sam ona "žedna" koja je muža slala po vodu   :Grin:

----------


## duga30

MAYA3 žao mi je   :Crying or Very sad:  ali glavu gore! Ja sam bila s tobom u 3.mj. na punkciji, jedino smo nas dvije imale prazne stanice. Sjećaš me se? I od tada nisam još uspjela doći do 2. stimul.ivf-a, sve mi se poremetilo. Znam da si tužna i to je normalno! I ja sam bila očajna ali sam se sabrala, valjda za sve postoji neki razlog i ja vjerujem da ćemo sve doći na red za bebicu/e, netko prije, netko kasnije!   NATAŠA, mislim da se ne trebaš brinuti zbog laganog krvarenja, i ja sam pomalo krvarila nakon punkcije 2 folikula, ali i nakon HSG-a. Jedino ako ti se ponovi i pojača krvarenje zovi dr. Na seminar idu od 28.6.-1.7., a na g.o. od 17.7-7.9. koliko je meni poznato.

----------


## Reni76

Cure, moram ujutro vaditi hormone. 
Zvala sam sestru ali zaboravila pitati u koliko sati.
Pretpostavljam u osam?

----------


## nataša

> nataša prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Nismo ipak, jer sam ja dr A pacijentica, a vi ste na punkciji bile prije nas. mislim da je samo jedna dr A bila jučer samnom na punkciji!
> 
> prestalo mi krvarenje, vald je sve ok 
> 
> 
> draga, i ja sam pacijentica dr A!   zadnje smo bile nas dvije i bile smo skupa! ja sam ona "žedna" koja je muža slala po vodu


 JA kAD SAM BILA oSTALA je jedna cura ležati i ležala dugo ( izrazito plava kosa)i još jedna koju je dr A odradio. jesi to ti?

----------


## ksena28

e ne znam sad. na pukciji je jučer bilo, koliko ja znam, samo dvije pacijentice od dr A... očito smo se mimoišle, ti si bila poslije nas očito, jer ova plava plava cura je bila na nečem (ne znam čemu) poslije mene...

----------


## nataša

> e ne znam sad. na pukciji je jučer bilo, koliko ja znam, samo dvije pacijentice od dr A... očito smo se mimoišle, ti si bila poslije nas očito, jer ova plava plava cura je bila na nečem (ne znam čemu) poslije mene...


onda je radio punkciju na dva puta :?  :?  zašto??

----------


## ana-

*amyx,bebel*curke kak ste mi,se odmarate?
S nestrpljenjem očekujemo sutrašnju ß i nadamo se najboljem.
svima   :Kiss:   :Bye:  

-----------------------------------
ja 83 endo,pcos
2007.op.endo.lpsc
mm 82 sve ok
1.IVF stim. vv - 17.6. ß
nadamo se   :Saint:   :Saint:   :Saint:   :Saint:

----------


## Reni76

> Cure, moram ujutro vaditi hormone. 
> Zvala sam sestru ali zaboravila pitati u koliko sati.
> Pretpostavljam u osam?

----------


## maya3

cure hvala vam na podršci  :Kiss:   samo znam da ću se ovo ljeto dobro odmoriti pa na jesen opet u nove pobjede 
duga30 da, sjećam te se ,žao mi je što ti se to dogodilo nadam se da će ti se sve ustabiliti

----------


## nataša

curke, jel zna koja od vas odakle je dr alebić? nije iz zagreba, bar ne priča tako :/ 

jel ima on djece?

onak, znala sam o dr Jukiću štošta, o dr Alebiću ne znam ništa osim to da je  jako dobar i pažljiv  i posvećen pacijentu liječnik...a privatno?

----------


## amyx

nataša, dr Alebić ti je iz sinja, ima 36 godina, oženjen je i ima, mislim, malog sina. to je to što ja znam

----------


## Kadauna

*AMYX*  :Kiss:  

Dr. Alebić je iz Sinja, ima 38 g., oženjen je i ima dvoje djece, dečka i curicu...... 


K.

----------


## Kadauna

zaboravih reći da mu ne znam broj cipele   :Laughing:

----------


## Kadauna

*Amyx*

mea maxima culpa, Alebić stvarno ima 36 g. sorry!

----------


## pirica

:Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  a dobro ste vi istražile dr.A

----------


## Bebel

Nadam se da je *ana-* naša današnja trudnica, a *nataša* nova FET mama.
 :Kiss:  svima
*Kadauna*  :Love:  
Ja strogo, strogo mirujem i pazim svoju točkicu

----------


## sretna35

Iz Sinja je to je nesporno, a što se godina tiče, mislim da je moj vršnjak, znači ipak 38. Znala sam da je oženjen, ali za dječicu nisam znala, već dvoje super   :Zaljubljen:  .

----------


## sretna35

Reni vađenje krvi oko 8 je sasvim OK. Mislim da laboratorij radi od 8 do 16 sati.

----------


## gargamelica

Bog cure evo ja imam provjerenu informaciju o dr A.Prije punkcije smo malo pričali i rekao mi je da ima 37 god.  :Wink:

----------


## Kadauna

Bože, ako on ovo čita!?   :Laughing:  


Ja mislim da on ove godine puni 37 g., mislim da je 72.g. a za dvoje djece, to je sigurno i provjereno i naravno ODLIČNO  :Saint:   :Saint:

----------


## pirica

> Bože, ako on ovo čita!?   
> 
> 
> Ja mislim da on ove godine puni 37 g., mislim da je 72.g. a za dvoje djece, to je sigurno i provjereno i naravno ODLIČNO


točno, u 12.mj će napunit 37  :Laughing:  , kad ga malo iz googlate onda možete vidit točan datum rođenja (moja bolest je ta šta ja kod niti jednog dr.-a nisam otišla a da ga prije nisam iz googlala  :Grin:   :Embarassed:  )

----------


## pirica

jedno pitanjce, je li dr.A iduću sri. (24.6.) gore ili...
tila bi se doć javit dok sam još 2u1

----------


## nataša

> Nadam se da je *ana-* naša današnja trudnica, a *nataša* nova FET mama.
>  svima
> *Kadauna*  
> Ja strogo, strogo mirujem i pazim svoju točkicu


baš si draga  Bebel   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:  

a kako ne bi istraživali dr A, zar nije pravi  materijal za istraživanje, mlad, crn, visok, zgodan, obrazovan   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   8)

----------


## pirica

:Laughing:   :Laughing:  nadam se da isti ovo ne čita  :Laughing:

----------


## Kadauna

> a kako ne bi istraživali dr A, zar nije pravi materijal za istraživanje, mlad, crn, visok, zgodan, obrazovan


*Nato*, e pa s ovim se u potpunosti slažem.......   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

i da ...... *Pirice* uistinu se nadam da ovo ne čita   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:

----------


## amyx

Dakle cure, dr A rođen je 01.12.1972. Ako ćemo u detalje ima 36,5 godina   :Grin:   :Grin:  . Hm ovo drugo dijete mi je promaknulo. Znala sam samo za jedno

----------


## amyx

I ja se iskreno nadam da on ovo ne čita, ali svejedno mislim da on to nekako sve i zna. Pa ima čovjek doma ogledalo pa sigurno i pretpostavlja da ga mi otprilike ovako nekako komentiramo

----------


## nataša

> a kako ne bi istraživali dr A, zar nije pravi materijal za istraživanje, mlad, crn, visok, zgodan, obrazovan   
> 			
> 		
> 
> *Nato*, e pa s ovim se u potpunosti slažem.......     
> 
> i da ...... *Pirice* uistinu se nadam da ovo ne čita


ili da ne čita njegova žena , to je još gora varijanta  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## amyx

pa ko joj je kriv kaj se udala za zgodnog ginekologa   :Grin:   :Laughing:

----------


## ksena28

cure   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  baš ste luckaste....

da, naš dr A je zgodan i nekad su naši muževi s pravom ljubomorni na njega, a on to zna i mislim da mu imponira biti drugi najvažniji muškarac u našim životima (a nije umišljen!). mm je na primjer stvarno ljuboran i kad idemo gore i ja se kao nešto sredim uvijek gunđa kao to ti sigurno zbog doktora   :Unsure:   :Laughing:

----------


## amyx

Da baš su nam smiješni naši muževi. moj nije nešto ljubomoran ali kad vidi da se recimo depiliram pita onako kroz šalu, "Kaj,ide se kod Alebića ?"  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## ksena28

i veli dr meni zadnji put da nije ni čudno da ga naši muževi ne vole kad im brani ono najvažnije - sex!!!!!!!!   :Embarassed:

----------


## gargamelica

Ja sam mislila da samo moj M gunđa ali šta je tu je dr A zgodan i zabavan   :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## nataša

oho, zainteresirali smo se mi za ovU temu, ajmo poseban topic otvorit pod imenom "Dr ALEBIĆ: ZA ili ZA"? , jer PROTIV nema :Wink:  

sve sam pomalo ja ljubomorna na vas koje s njim s vremena na vrijeme ćaskate, a ja samo uletim i izletim iz ordinacije  :Mad:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  kao da me neko goni ( ali to su stari strahovi dok nas je još dr Jukić jurio, vikao na nas i bio ljut  :Love:  )

----------


## amyx

Da, baš bi mogli otvoriti posebnu temu za dr A jer će nas tu moderatorica vjerojatno našpotati zbog ovakvih rasprava   :Grin:

----------


## taya

e stvarno ste me dobro  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   a propos našeg najdražeg doca ,a da znate kako će vam tek biti drag kada budete trbušaste ( ovo za one koje još nisu)

----------


## amariya

Evo, neko vrijeme nisam bila u blizini kompa, pa da prijavim također betu od 0 bodova (15.06.), ali još više me razočaralo što od preostalih embrija, ne znam točno koliko ih je bilo (9js, 2 embrija vraćeno, bilo još embrija, ali ne znam koliko) nisu doživjeli smrzavanje. Šmrc! Dr A. mi je rekao da dođem u 10. mj. na dogovor. 
Jel netko od cura zna, nakon koliko vremena od stimuliranog postupka se može ići na prirodni (klomifenski)?
Posebni pozdrav mayi3, misli da smo zajedno bile na punkciji i transferu. Jesi li ti isto kod Alebića?

----------


## nela.

Jedan mjesec pauziraš i već sljedeći možeš na klomifen

----------


## gargamelica

Amarya ja sam u istoj situaciji šta se tiče embrija . Kad si ti saznala da nije bilo ništa od zamrzavanja,ja čekam betu 26.06 i neznam da li da ih zovem ranije ili čekam do 26 tog

----------


## amariya

Ja sam saznala kad sam zvala dr. A da prijavim betu. Tako mi je i on rekao.

----------


## dudadudaduda

amariya možeš li mi reći jesi li dr.A.zvala na mob. ili na vv na neki broj i u koje vrijeme  ja vadim betu u petak pa moram javiti pa neznam kad da zovem ,a napiso mi je broj mob.

----------


## Ela28

Cure jel imao netko iz Dalmacije problema oko dobivanja putnih naloga?Ja jutros dođem kod ginekologa po uputnicu i putni nalog,veli on,upitnicu ću vam dati putni nalog ne,jer je to kontola i ultrazvuk 8.dan ciklusa što ste mogli obaviti i ovdje.Ubuduće putne naloge dajem samo za postupak ICSI.Mislim da nije u redu  :Evil or Very Mad:  Što će biti kad ću morati ići češće tamo? :? Do sad sam bila samo dva puta. :/

----------


## gargamelica

Ja nikad nisam imala problem i to nisi mogla napravit kod njega jer on neće radit ivf pa to u zg ni ne priznaju i to mu reci.Ja svaki put dobijem putni.Moja preporuka mijenjaj ginekologa ili ga prijavi jer je to tvoje pravo.

----------


## franka76

> Da, baš bi mogli otvoriti posebnu temu za dr A jer će nas tu moderatorica vjerojatno našpotati zbog ovakvih rasprava


da, dr A je baš jako fin i zgodan, a dr L. je stariji dosta pa možda nije tako zanimljiv ali je zanimljiv na drugi način.ugodno ga je slušati, stvara povjerenje,,trudi se oko svih

----------


## nela.

Kako kome nekome je dr L zanimljiviji više od dr A bez obzira što je stariji i nije stariji puno već nekih 6-7g.
Mislim da smo totalno skrenule s teme o MPO.

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Da baš su nam smiješni naši muževi. moj nije nešto ljubomoran ali kad vidi da se recimo depiliram pita onako kroz šalu, "Kaj,ide se kod Alebića ?"


A jeste lude, ha,ha.
Super je nas dr. Alebic imam osjecaj koliko se cujemo da smo postali i frendovi, sve je vec upamtio o meni osim povijesti bolesti, zna i od kud sam i šta radim jer uvijek malo procavrljamo dok me pregledava.

----------


## andream

Oba dva su doktora zaslužila da otvorimo posebne topiće samo za njih, zapravo... i ako ovo čitaju nek znaju da ih njihove pacijentice obožavaju. Meni već uistinu nedostaje cijela ekipa VV (tko bi rekao da se to uopće može reći za doktore i medicinsku ekipu)   :Smile:

----------


## franka76

> Kako kome nekome je dr L zanimljiviji više od dr A bez obzira što je stariji i nije stariji puno već nekih 6-7g.
> Mislim da smo totalno skrenule s teme o MPO.


ne znam, meni dr L izgleda dosta stariji. Bila sam u pon, pa sam čula da cure komentiraju da je drA oženjen. 
A dr L, pretpostavljam da je ali ne spominje nikog svog. Iako, sam ja šutljiva pa ni ne komuniciramo previše

----------


## Ela28

Gargamelice hvala ti na odgovoru.Poslala sam meil na hzzo.Pa ću viditi što će mi odgovoriti.Ili sam baksuz ili nemam sreće  :Crying or Very sad:  .Nikad nisam ništa tražila od liječnika.I sad kad mi treba nešto,oni mi to uskraćuju  :Crying or Very sad:  .Pa tek sam iskoristila dva putna naloga,a koliko će mi ih još trebati dok dođem u sami postupak.Ne znam što da kažem.Ovo mi je već 4 ginekolog,ali čini mi se ako se to ponovi da ću potražiti novog :/

----------


## katarina

> Kako kome nekome je dr L zanimljiviji više od dr A bez obzira što je stariji i nije stariji puno već nekih 6-7g.
> Mislim da smo totalno skrenule s teme o MPO.


meni je npr. Lučinger puno šarmantniji i zanimljiviji od Alebića  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   i da definitivno smo skrenule 8)   :Laughing:   ali ne samo sa teme o MPO   :Laughing:

----------


## andream

Kadauna (napisa):
Citat:
a kako ne bi istraživali dr A, zar nije pravi materijal za istraživanje, mlad, crn, visok, zgodan, obrazovan 



Nato, e pa s ovim se u potpunosti slažem.......    

i da ...... Pirice uistinu se nadam da ovo ne čita   



ili da ne čita njegova žena , to je još gora varijanta  

curke, dobro još ako oni čitaju, ali ako ovo čitaju - mužići?   :Laughing:

----------


## maya3

amariya pozdrav i tebi  :Love:   znači nisan jedina koja NIJE trudna  :Crying or Very sad: 
(od nas 7 za njih 4 znam da jesu)

----------


## nataša

> Kadauna (napisa):
> Citat:
> a kako ne bi istraživali dr A, zar nije pravi materijal za istraživanje, mlad, crn, visok, zgodan, obrazovan 
> 
> 
> 
> Nato, e pa s ovim se u potpunosti slažem.......    
> 
> i da ...... Pirice uistinu se nadam da ovo ne čita   
> ...


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  vidiš, to mi nije palo na pamet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Laughing:  

ova ti je na mjestu, mi se brinemo šta će reći dr A ili njegova žena, a o muževima ni riječ!!  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## nataša

p.s. nisam se dugo ovako zabavljala na forumu :D   :Laughing:   :D   :Laughing:   :D   :Laughing:

----------


## Reni76

> Cure jel imao netko iz Dalmacije problema oko dobivanja putnih naloga?Ja jutros dođem kod ginekologa po uputnicu i putni nalog,veli on,upitnicu ću vam dati putni nalog ne,jer je to kontola i ultrazvuk 8.dan ciklusa što ste mogli obaviti i ovdje.Ubuduće putne naloge dajem samo za postupak ICSI.Mislim da nije u redu  Što će biti kad ću morati ići češće tamo? :? Do sad sam bila samo dva puta. :/


*Ela28*  svakako inzistiraj na putnom nalogu jer na to imaš pravo. 
ako je mpo-ovac napisao da moraš doći 8dc, tvoj ginekolog ti mora dati uputnicu i putni nalog. ako ti ne da, nazovi liječničku komoru i reci im za to.
 oni te onda pitaju ako želiš da im kažeš koji je to liječnik i da će ga oni nazvati.ja sam zvala jer mi moj ginekolog nije htjeo naručiti hormone. 
od tada sve super

*sretna35* hvala na odgovoru.
mi došli 10 do 9 i sestra nije ništa rekla što smo kasnili, a bilo ih je za vađenje i poslije nas

----------


## Ela28

Reni76 dok.A je samo napisao kontrola sa nalazima hormona i androloškim nalazima,ali problem je bio što ja uz sebe nisam imala nalaz hormona kad me nalaz čeka u kartonu,tako mi je rekla sestra na tel,i u razgovoru na prošlom pregledu liječnik A mi je rekao da dođem 8.dan ciklusa ali nije to napisao na povijest bolesti.Malo mi je bed zvati liječničku komoru i još reći ime liječnika.Još ako mu kažu da sam se ja to žalila :/ Ne znam ni sama.Vjerujem da sad neću ići više prije jeseni pa ću onda viditi što će biti  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ana-

Evo da vam se i tu javim danas vadili *ß 1222.4*,a u petak ponovo da vidimo koliko če se poduplati dr L. je prezadovoljan,a pošto več imam trbuh našalio se s nama i pitao kaj trebam roditi   :Laughing:  a ja na to ne još a on veli onda za 9 mjeseci :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D 

----------------------------------
ja 83 endo.pcos
2007.op.endo.lpsc
mm 82 sve ok
1.IVFstim vv - ß 1222.4 :D  :D  :D 
oba   :Saint:   :Saint:  su s nama

----------


## nataša

> Evo da vam se i tu javim danas vadili *ß 1222.4*,a u petak ponovo da vidimo koliko če se poduplati dr L. je prezadovoljan,a pošto več imam trbuh našalio se s nama i pitao kaj trebam roditi   a ja na to ne još a on veli onda za 9 mjeseci :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D 
> 
> ----------------------------------
> ja 83 endo.pcos
> 2007.op.endo.lpsc
> mm 82 sve ok
> 1.IVFstim vv - ß 1222.4 :D  :D  :D 
> oba    su s nama


kako se samo dobro osjećaš danas cijeli dan, jelda?! joj, divota :D

----------


## ana-

> ana- prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Evo da vam se i tu javim danas vadili *ß 1222.4*,a u petak ponovo da vidimo koliko če se poduplati dr L. je prezadovoljan,a pošto več imam trbuh našalio se s nama i pitao kaj trebam roditi   a ja na to ne još a on veli onda za 9 mjeseci :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D 
> 
> ----------------------------------
> ja 83 endo.pcos
> 2007.op.endo.lpsc
> mm 82 sve ok
> ...


Osječaj se nemože opisati,a to želim i svima vama od   :Heart:  ,sad još čekamo u petak ponovno vađenje ß da vidimo koliko će rasti.
I cure ne zaboravite nada umire zadnja,ako ima nje bit če i uspjeha   :Kiss:  
a sada je vrijeme za odmaranje jer sam cijeli dan na nogama.  :Bye:

----------


## Šiškica

> jedno pitanjce, je li dr.A iduću sri. (24.6.) gore ili...
> tila bi se doć javit dok sam još 2u1


da gore .. danas sam se naručila za srijedu..

----------


## Šiškica

Da gore je.. htjedoh napisati..  :Embarassed:  


Baš ste me nasmijale s ovim komentarima o dr. A..
sve potpisujem .. mlad, zgodan, obrazovan... duhovit...  :Wink:  

I MM je pomalo ljubomoran na zgodnog doktora..  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Kadauna

:D  :D  :D  :D  :D *ANA-*


joj super, baš si me obradovala, gle ti našeg lipanjskog vlakića  :D  :D  :D 

čestitam i odmaraj!

----------


## amariya

> amariya pozdrav i tebi   znači nisan jedina koja NIJE trudna 
> (od nas 7 za njih 4 znam da jesu)


Plava Maja mi je rekla da nas 4 nisu trudne (alebićeve pacjentice). Voljela bih da ima krive informacije, jer kad mi je u pon javila da nitko od nas nije, bilo mi je još više žao.

----------


## amariya

> amariya možeš li mi reći jesi li dr.A.zvala na mob. ili na vv na neki broj i u koje vrijeme  ja vadim betu u petak pa moram javiti pa neznam kad da zovem ,a napiso mi je broj mob.


Ja sam ga zvala na njegov broj mobitela kad sam saznala rezultate, a to je bilo oko pola 2. Inače on cure koje vade betu na VV naruči na rezultate u 13,14h.

----------


## amariya

Što se tiče *putnih naloga*, tražite od svog ginekologa skupni putni nalog. Takav putni nalog se sastoji od tabele u kojoj vi sami upisujete datume, a onda na kraju postupka (na dan transfera ili ne daj Bože ranije), dajete sestri da sve ispotpiše i ispečatira. Tako sam ja učinila prošli puta (od 21.dc, pa sve do transfera, bilo je čini mi se 8 datuma).

----------


## amariya

Ana-  :D  :D  :D 
Takve informacije nam daju snagu za dalje. Puno sreće, makar je imaš sasvim dovoljno i javi nam se.   :Shy kiss:

----------


## maya3

> maya3 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> amariya pozdrav i tebi   znači nisan jedina koja NIJE trudna 
> (od nas 7 za njih 4 znam da jesu)
> 
> 
> Plava Maja mi je rekla da nas 4 nisu trudne (alebićeve pacjentice). Voljela bih da ima krive informacije, jer kad mi je u pon javila da nitko od nas nije, bilo mi je još više žao.


koliko sam ih ja prebrojila 4 jesu skupa sa Majom  :Heart:  
no, nema veze samo da ih je više trbušastih(uključujući i nas u jesen)  :Love:

----------


## maya3

Ana- čestitke od   :Heart:

----------


## dorica

*ana*  čestitke još jednom   :D  :D  :D 


malo kasnim s komentarima...
a meni je dr. L. šarmantniji  :Grin: 
a dr.A je mlad i zgodan
ali svejedno biram šarm  :Razz:

----------


## nataša

ima li ko ET u subotu?

 ja imam, da znam s nekim ćaskat, ja sam dr A-eva!iako to nema veze  :Smile:

----------


## katarina

ana velike čestitke :D  :D , uživaj i mazi bušu  :Saint:

----------


## Bebel

Curice, nemojte se opterećivati s tim koliko ih je u kojem postupku uspjelo, a koliko ne i kod kojeg doktora.
I ja sam jednom od 6 transfera bila jedina sa negativnom ß pa ... idemo dalje.
Ne radi samo doktor transfer. Transfer rade doktor i biolog. Važniji je biolog od doktora.
Evo u mojem zadnjem ET-u bile su tri cure kojima su embriji vraćeni 2 dan. Sve 3 su trudne i nisu na ovom forumu.
Sretno svima i nemojte se opterećivati s brojkama jer one ne govore baš ništa.

----------


## sretna35

Bebel, mudro zboriš, sve je ovo iluzorno, nema tu statistike, niti pravila, dakle, treba biti ustrajan i rezultat neće izostati, e sada, kod kojeg doktora to je manje važno, nekima to uspije lakše, drugima teže, ja sam nažalost u ovoj drugoj skupini ali sam i ja dočekala svoj sretan trenutak

(a što se tiče doktora nema ljepšeg, pametnijeg, šarmantinijeg i duhovitijeg od dr. Lučingera i to je to)

----------


## andream

Vidim ja da svaka pacijentica simpatizira svojeg doktora, što mi je nekak i logično. Ja dajem svoj glas dr A   :Laughing:

----------


## ksena28

i ja sam za mlađeg i slađeg   :Laughing:  (muž mi preko ramena gleda šta pišem... 8) )

danas se nešto čudno dogodilo na VV, opet čekamo transfer, ali ništa nam nitko ne govori. punkcije već započele, a našu biologicu uopće nije vidio. pitam sestre oko 9 kad ćemo znati što je s transferima, a ona kao danas je drugačiji raspored jer "nešto nešto" (doslovno tim riječima). uglavnom, onda je onal iz laboratorija inžinjer izašao i sve nas odreda prozvao i baš svima (a bilo nas je...) rekao da dođemo sutra. biologici ni glasa ni stasa  :?

----------


## bubble_71

Dobar dan cure,evo več neko vas vrijeme pratim pa odlućih da vam se pridružim.Bili smo u maju na prvom ivf postupku na VV kod doktora L i nažalost nije nam uspjelo...beta 1,4..još ga trebam nazvati u poćetkom srpnja da mi kaže šta dalje....vjerovatno opet na stimulirani u 9 mjesecu. Mene zanima ako mi ko može odgovoriti pošto u srpnju punim 38 god.koliko mi otprilike treba love za stimulirani i šta sve plaćam.Znam da snosimo troškove lijekova ali dal ide još nešto pored toga.Naravno uputnicu od ginića,dopunsko imam(što u ovom slućaju neznam koliko pomaže :/ ...a i neznam šta će biti s ovim novim zakonom   :Evil or Very Mad:  ,,,nabijemm ih   :Laughing:

----------


## sretna35

*bubble_71* iako u srpnju puniš 38 (generacija smo) imaš i dalje pravo na besplatan/e postupak/e: bilo prirodne ili stimulirane samo što plaćaš lijekove; vrlo je teško reći koliko bi to bilo ovisi o tome koliko dana ti traje stimulacija i koliko ampula trebaš; koliko se sjećam cijena jednog gonala je cca 200 kn (odnosno malo više), a menopura nešto manje oko 150 kn

ako je doktor bio zadovoljan tvojom reakcijom na stimulaciju možeš računati na otprilike isti broj inekcija

----------


## andream

još bih dodala da ako si više od 38 godina plaćaš i sve dodatne injekcije koje uz to idu i potrošni materijal (kateter, štoperica, pa onda one tri injekcije nakon transfera, sve skupa oko 500 kn ugrubo). Još i suprefact i vaginalete, ali to bi ionako trebala sama platiti i da si mlađa. A na VV prakticiraju razmak između stimulacija 6 mjeseci.

----------


## bubble_71

Hvala cure!Zar 7 mjeseci treba proći između stimuliranog?Ja sam ono bash nestrpljiva,,,hoču sad,i hoču sve  :Smile:  Ja sam bila na Menopurama i odlično sam reagirala.Ono kažu školski.,,12 folikula,10 js od toga 4 embrija vraćena,smrznutih nije bilo,,,al idemo dalje,glavu gore i znam da će i meni doći neki plusić.MORA.Ni kolač ne uspije iz prve.Mada sam se ja nadala,i na neki naćin bila sigurna da je to to...da sam trudna s obzirom na neke simptome koje sam imala.Odtugovala sam svoje mrvice(,,,nisam bash   :Rolling Eyes:  ...al se trudim baviti nekim drugim stvarima .Sretno svima koliko god vas ima!

----------


## RuzicaSB

Prekjuce (3.dc)  sam bila na VV i postupak mi je odgodjen do jeseni jer doktori nece biti gore kada meni pada punkcija i transfer.Bila sam totalni sokirana i nisam se sjetila pitati od kad do kad tocno nece biti gore.Sa mnom je bila jos jedna zena 3.dc i isto joj je rekao.
Cestitam svim curama sa pozitivnim betama a svim ostalima saljem tisucu vibrica za uspjeh.  :Kiss:  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## andream

Mislim da su cure već pisale da ih nema do 7. rujna.

----------


## RuzicaSB

Da na godisnjem su od 17.07 do 07.09. ali sad krajem ovog mjeseca idu na kongres pa ih nece biti nekoliko dana i to bas tada kada sam ja trebala imati punkciju i transfer.

----------


## sretna35

*bubble_71* ne znam da li si razmišljala o polustimulaciji npr. klomifenom to je vrlo povljna varijanta jer klomifen dobiješ na recept, postupak ti je besplatan, nema sprejanja, znači samo 3 inekcije nakon transfera, a kateter ovisno o tome koliko su potrošili sredstava

*RuzicaSB* baš mi je žao da ti je ciklus pao tako, ali vjeruj jesen će stići, a ti se nećeš stići niti okrenuti   :Love:

----------


## dudadudaduda

Evo i ja da prijavim jednu veliku 0 od bete ,i jako sam   :Crying or Very sad:  .ali do jeseni ću se oporaviti pa u nove pohode po svog   :Saint:  . svim curama koje su uspjele od  :Heart:  vam želim puno sreće.

----------


## RuzicaSB

> *RuzicaSB* baš mi je žao da ti je ciklus pao tako, ali vjeruj jesen će stići, a ti se nećeš stići niti okrenuti


I ja tako mislim, do tada nastavljam s trcanjem i nabijanjem kondicije da mogu dadiljati.  :Wink:

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Da na godisnjem su od 17.07 do 07.09. ali sad krajem ovog mjeseca idu na kongres pa ih nece biti nekoliko dana i to bas tada kada sam ja trebala imati punkciju i transfer.


Da i mene je odbio zbog tog kongresa nažalost,, sad idem na laparoskopiju i onda startam i ja ujesen, pa se možda opet potrefimo gore  :Heart:

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Evo i ja da prijavim jednu veliku 0 od bete ,i jako sam   .ali do jeseni ću se oporaviti pa u nove pohode po svog   . svim curama koje su uspjele od  vam želim puno sreće.


žao  mi je  :Love:

----------


## andream

Cure koje sad ne stignete u postupak, napunite baterije preko ljeta, dobro se odmorite i ne mislite na postupke. I meni je prošle godine nedostajalo par dana, odbio me dr isto u lipnju, ali smo zato MM i ja putovali cijelo ljeto i punili baterije. Ne moram niti reći da mi sada sva ta putovanja nedostaju, ali sve za naše   :Saint:

----------


## sretna35

*dudadudaduda* žao mi je   :Love:  , ali uskoro će jesen i idemo dalje[/b]

----------


## RuzicaSB

> RuzicaSB prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Da na godisnjem su od 17.07 do 07.09. ali sad krajem ovog mjeseca idu na kongres pa ih nece biti nekoliko dana i to bas tada kada sam ja trebala imati punkciju i transfer.
> 
> 
> Da i mene je odbio zbog tog kongresa nažalost,, sad idem na laparoskopiju i onda startam i ja ujesen, pa se možda opet potrefimo gore


To bi me bas obradovalo, cut cemo se jos do tada.  :Kiss:

----------


## Čupko1

Molim iskusne sa VV za nekakvo tumačenje: imala sam punkciju 4 folikula u stimuliranom postupku u ponedjeljak, i dolazila od srijede svako jutro na report kod biologice, i svaki dan me slali kući sa tri riječi: sutra opet dođite; ni A ni B o tome koliko ih se oplodilo niti kakvi su. 

Danas mi napravili transfer, također bez da mi je išta rečeno, a iza njega moj dragi dr mi u tri riječi rekao da su se dva oplodila i da su mi ta dva vratili i da su kao super (ali to više u smislu 'naravno da su super, kad su vaši') i da on ne zna zapravo kakvi su i da to uopće nije važno jer se te stvari i onako ne mogu predvidjeti. Mene je to totalno zblesiralo, iako nisam nova u svemu ovome. Nekako sam očekivala da mi se ipak kaže nešto više od dvije riječi u šali. Zar nije čudno da su za dvije oplođene jajne stanice čekali peti dan za transfer? U biti je danas šesti dan (subota), pet punih je prošlo; nisam baš sigurna kako se ti dani broje. 

Zvala sam Lanu, ona se javila usred ICSI-ja i rekla mi da ne može razgovarati, a poslije je više nije bilo. Malo sam vas udavila, ali stvarno sam u čudu i u biti prestrašena.

----------


## RuzicaSB

Draga *Cupko1* ako su cekali 5-6 dana znaci da su ti vratili blastice sto je svakako dobro.Nemas razloga za brigu.U biti i jeste tako kako ti je doktor rekao tu se zaista nista ne moze predvidjeti i nema pravila, a sto se Lane tice zena stvarno gore ima pune ruke posla i uopce me ne cudi sto nema vremena za razgovor.Koliko sam skuzila razgovore s pacijentima obavlja samo u izvanrednim situacijama a kad je sve ok ne govori nista(to je moj osobni dojam).Sad uzivaj i odmaraj jer ti si trudnica dok ti se ne dokaze suprotno.  :Wink:   :Kiss:   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## andream

Čupko, kao prvo rekla bih da je odlično što ti je transfer bio danas kad je 5. dan od punkcije (prvi dan se ne računa). To znači da su se embriji lijepo razvijali (da nisu, zasigurno bi ti ih vratili i ranije). Također, nije neuobičajeno da s biologicom nisi imala razgovor, to je u zadnje vrijeme praksa pogotovo kad je gužva pa ne stigne uopće primiti ljude na razgovor. To prozivanje i kad ti kažu da dođeš drugi dan isto je praksa, tako uvijek govore curama a onda si mi to tumačimo da je sve u najboljem redu.
Ne zabrinjavaj se, vjeruj kako ti je dr rekao i čekaj u najboljoj vjeri ova dva tjedna do bete za koju ti unaprijed vibram da je pozitivna ~~~~

----------


## nela.

Čupko1 želim ti svu sreću.
samo ću se nadovezat na ovu temu i reći da sve što je vraćeno 5 dan ne mora značit da je super dobro i da je došlo do blasta.
ja sam u 3 mj imala transfer 5 dan i bila sam kod biologice na razgovoru prije transfera i rekla mi je da nisu baš nešto.
imala sam 10 embrija od kojih su mi 3 vraćena 5 dan a ostalih 7 je trebalo bit zamrznuto 6 dan al nisu bili zamrznuti zbog toga što nisu preživjeli do tog 6 dana.
Samo hoću reć da to što je vraćeno 5 dan nije uvjek sjajno i bajno

----------


## sretna35

*Čupko1* znam da te ovakav razvoj situacije može uznemiriti i zabrinuti, međutim, vjeruj mi ja sam na VV od kraja 2004. godine i sve do nedavno se uopće nije odlazilo na razgovor k biologu već u samo na vratima svaki dan oko 9 sati nalijepili papirić s popisom  pacijentica za transfer

onda su uveli redovne kratke informativne razgovore s biologom, a rekacije su bile od oduševljenja do negodovanja, neki su bili zadovoljni, a neki i više nego nesretni nakon razgovora

ono što ti biolog kaže je zapravo situacija embrija u trenutku prije transfera u snmislu neke statistike i vjerojatnosti za trudnoću što nema baš prevelike veze s time što će se na koncu dogoditi: jer je praksa pokazala da ponekad i vrlo slabo ocijenjeni embriji postanu prave zdrave bebe, dok sjajne blastociste (koje imaju statistički najviše izgleda za uspjeh) podbace i ne dođe do trudnoće što ti je doktor vjerojatno želio poručiti

ovo što u zadnje vrijeme opet nema razgovora s biologicom znači da je najvjerojatnije u prevelikoj gužvi pa preskače ono što nije nužno

----------


## ksena28

*Čupko1*  :Love:  nadam se da odmaraš i da te tm mazi... 

da, upravo je ta situacija i mene danas malo zblesirala, jer su cure išle na razgovore sa Lanom i to po pol sata, a na kraju za neke od nas nije bilo vremena. mada nam je dr rekao da je kao sve ok kad je transfer 5. dan, bilo bi lijepo da smo barem znale kakva je situacija prije, koliko nam vraćaju, koliko ih se uopće oplodilo... ovako sam uoči transfera bila pod stresom zbog nervoze, tlak mi je narastao, što smo mogli izbjeći... no dobro, sad bar znamo da su dvije   :Saint:   :Saint:  s nama i da smo barem dva tjedna trudne!!!

----------


## Čupko1

Cure, hvala vam puno svima!

Nekako sam se u međuvremenu malo smirila, makar mi je i dalje čudno što su sa samo dvije oplođene stanice riskirali 5. dan, a i ovo što Nela kaže također stoji. Voljela bih da ipak nešto više znam.
Znam da su te stvari POTPUNO nepredvidive, svjesna sam toga, međutim postoje te neke gradacije, od 'moguće' do vjerojatno', a meni se lakše postaviti kad imam barem nešto.

Pozdrav svima i hvala još jednom!  :Smile:

----------


## andream

Čupko, ja to često pišem, statistika koju bi ti biologica rekla isto je jaaaako uvjetna - meni je rekla u neuspjelom stimuliranom da daje 50% uspješnosti i da su dva vraćena embrija prosječno dobra, onako ni odlična ni loša. 
Kod prijenosa smrznutih embrija dala mi 30% i još je rekla da nisu pogođeni vremenski uvjeti vraćanja jer da bi se trebala po noći vraćati u labos da ih odmrzne, da se nisu odmrznuli ravnomjerno itd, dakle nije baš bilo sjajno i puno je bilo manje obećavajuće. Ali evo u tom postupku jedan embrijić se primio i čini mi se da je nakon 19 tjedana danas počeo lupkati mamu u trbuhu  :Saint:

----------


## Mrva

bok curice, vratila sam se sa mora tamo je počela kiša i bura....
uspjela sam se naručit za 26.6. kod Alebića tako mi je sestra dodjelila...
rekla da dođem oko 10 h. sa svim nalazima..
MM ima kod androloga 08.07. pa me zanima šta će bit i kada...
svima puse

----------


## pirica

*Čupko* ja sam ti živi primjer da ono što kažu nema veze s vezom, meni se oplodila samo 1js, et je bio 4. dan, a komentar biologice ti šaljem na pp

----------


## anabanana

evo i ja cu ti reci da se ne zamaras. prvo su mi vratili 3 embrija i dali mi 50-60 posto sanse, jer su bili odlicni, pa nista. Sa klomifenom dobila 2 stanice, 1 je bila dobra i vratili mi ju 2. dan, dali mi 10 posto sanse....moja curica ce ovih dana napuniti 8 mjeseci.....ne razmisljaj uopce o tome.. 8)

----------


## maya3

htjela bih se nadovezati na ovu temu  :Rolling Eyes:   mislim da "naša" biologica NIJE vidovnjakinja pa da će nam iz staklene kugle reći koja će od nas ostati trudna, mislim da to sve ovisi o nama !ok, ima tu i njen veliki doprinos iako se slažem s vama da smo pod velikim stresom u iščekivanju transfera pa bi nam trebali objasniti kvalitetu embrija i malo nas umiriti 

sorry na malo dužem postu  :Kiss:

----------


## nataša

> *Čupko* ja sam ti živi primjer da ono što kažu nema veze s vezom, meni se oplodila samo 1js, et je bio 4. dan, a komentar biologice ti šaljem na pp


jao, pa ajd i nama reci koji je bio komentar, ili bar na p.p.jer i meni se slično dogodilo  :Kiss:

----------


## nataša

> htjela bih se nadovezati na ovu temu   mislim da "naša" biologica NIJE vidovnjakinja pa da će nam iz staklene kugle reći koja će od nas ostati trudna, mislim da to sve ovisi o nama !ok, ima tu i njen veliki doprinos iako se slažem s vama da smo pod velikim stresom u iščekivanju transfera pa bi nam trebali objasniti kvalitetu embrija i malo nas umiriti 
> 
> sorry na malo dužem postu


 ja se sve bojim da one koje ne pozove na razgovor jje zato što  nema nešto utješno za reći pa bolje šuti i kao nema vremena :/

----------


## amyx

naša biologica nije baš neki osjećajan tip tako da sumnjam da ne zove na razgovor zato. Teško da bi te tješila. Štoviše mislim da je vrlo direktna. Vidjet ćeš kad ti pirica pp pošalje. Kad sam to čula ostala sam  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:

----------


## nataša

> naša biologica nije baš neki osjećajan tip tako da sumnjam da ne zove na razgovor zato. Teško da bi te tješila. Štoviše mislim da je vrlo direktna. Vidjet ćeš kad ti pirica pp pošalje. Kad sam to čula ostala sam  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:


ajd dobro, svakako si me utješila, ako je tako, nadam se da će mi pirica poslati p.p.

 :Love:

----------


## maya3

da baš i nije suosjećajan tip :shock:  štoviše čak je i pretjerano direktna (viđala sam žene koje plačući izlaze od nje)

----------


## pirica

> amyx prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> naša biologica nije baš neki osjećajan tip tako da sumnjam da ne zove na razgovor zato. Teško da bi te tješila. Štoviše mislim da je vrlo direktna. Vidjet ćeš kad ti pirica pp pošalje. Kad sam to čula ostala sam  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:
> 
> 
> ajd dobro, svakako si me utješila, ako je tako, nadam se da će mi pirica poslati p.p.


imaš pp

----------


## nela.

pa bolje da je direktna i kaže stvari onak kak je nek da nešt mulja 

i govori nam ono što bi mi htjele čuti.
A to što nema baš neki topao pristup a šta ćeš svi smo nekakvi.

----------


## dorica

čula sam da je znala biti neugodna ali ja nisam to još doživjela
možda zato što sam prvi put bila kad je bio i dr.L prisutan jer se dosta pričalo da ne neugodna a drugi put sam bila sa suprugom pa mislim da nije niti smijela biti neugodna :/ 
bila je direktna što se tiče šanse i još smo imali i pitanja za nju i sve je odgovorila kao što smo i očekivali od nje samo je govorila da nema puno vremena pa je to jako brzo izdiktirala 

ali i mene zanima komentar  :?

----------


## ksena28

sad sam i ja znatiželjna. pirice ako ti je bed kužim te, al da me zanima - zanima me...

meni sad nešto nije jasno: po kojim kriterijima se onda određuje tko ide s njom na razgovor s biologom, a tko ne? jer, cura koja je bila sa mnom na punkciji je bila kod Lane 2 puta, ja nijednom, a ni Čupko...

i ne treba meni ona ili bilo tko drugi gatat iz kave ili bacat grah i reći ostat će trudna sad ili tad, ali bi stvarno bilo lijepo da sam znala koliko mi ih vraćaju i barem koliko ih se ukupno oplodilo prije transfera. i kužim da imaju puno posla, a nas je isto puno, ali ne idem vadit staru plombu već na ivf transfer i tek poslije čujem 2 smo vratili, a od 12 će VJEROJATNO nešto biti zamrznuto! kad ću to uopće saznati? mislim hvalimo ih svi na sva zvona, ali da su sveci e pa nisu!

----------


## Mali Mimi

> sad sam i ja znatiželjna. pirice ako ti je bed kužim te, al da me zanima - zanima me...
> 
> meni sad nešto nije jasno: po kojim kriterijima se onda određuje tko ide s njom na razgovor s biologom, a tko ne? jer, cura koja je bila sa mnom na punkciji je bila kod Lane 2 puta, ja nijednom, a ni Čupko...
> 
> i ne treba meni ona ili bilo tko drugi gatat iz kave ili bacat grah i reći ostat će trudna sad ili tad, ali bi stvarno bilo lijepo da sam znala koliko mi ih vraćaju i barem koliko ih se ukupno oplodilo prije transfera. i kužim da imaju puno posla, a nas je isto puno, ali ne idem vadit staru plombu već na ivf transfer i tek poslije čujem 2 smo vratili, a od 12 će VJEROJATNO nešto biti zamrznuto! kad ću to uopće saznati? mislim hvalimo ih svi na sva zvona, ali da su sveci e pa nisu!


Slazem se sa Ksenom iako ja nisam imala tih problema oko zamrzavanja jer sam imala 2 jajne stanice koje su mi vratili 2. dan ali  sam imala neka pitanja koja su ostala bez odgovora, mislim da bez obzira na to jesu li oni imali puno posla ili ne netko od njih bi nam ipak te odgovore trebao dati!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Možda ovo ne bih trebala spominjati ali znam curu koja je došla na VV preko našeg slavnog ministra Milinovića i odmah je imala posebni tretman, s njom i suprugom je biologica 2 sata razgovarala i sve im fino pojasnila pa ocito se ipak nađe vremena za neke :/

----------


## amyx

> Možda ovo ne bih trebala spominjati ali znam curu koja je došla na VV preko našeg slavnog ministra Milinovića i odmah je imala posebni tretman, s njom i suprugom je biologica 2 sata razgovarala i sve im fino pojasnila pa ocito se ipak nađe vremena za neke :/



Klasika u našoj državi   :Evil or Very Mad:  . Pa kako to da ih je ministar poslao na VV a ne u crkvu ???

----------


## Mali Mimi

Klasika u našoj državi   :Evil or Very Mad:  . Pa kako to da ih je ministar poslao na VV a ne u crkvu ???[/quote]

Ne znam   :Laughing:  , dobro pitanje

----------


## tia_16

> htjela bih se nadovezati na ovu temu   mislim da "naša" biologica NIJE vidovnjakinja pa da će nam iz staklene kugle reći koja će od nas ostati trudna, mislim da to sve ovisi o nama !ok, ima tu i njen veliki doprinos iako se slažem s vama da smo pod velikim stresom u iščekivanju transfera pa bi nam trebali objasniti kvalitetu embrija i malo nas umiriti
> 
> sorry na malo dužem postu


Nitko ni ne traži da mu se nešto predviđa,ali svaka od nas želi znati što se s našim stanicama,embrijia događa i normalno je da nam se barem u par riječi objasni i kaže kako realno stoje stvari,jer nisam tamo došla po kruh i mlijeko pa stojim u redu i čekam oću li kupit ili neću....Hallo,radi se o našoj životnoj sreći,i malo korektnog ponašanja joj nebi škodilo,ako joj se ne radi neka ide....najlakše se izvlačit na gužvu  :Mad:  .  :Mad:  i sestre i dr.su non stop u gužvi,pa nađu vremena za osmijeh...A u drugim klinikama da ne pričam,bez obzira bila ona privatna ili ne...Iz ovog se može zaključit da sam imala jako neugodna iskustva s njom,zato sam i otišla iz V.V.Svi imamo žute minute na poslu,i ja sam zdrastveni djelatnik i non stop sam u turbo gužvi,pa nikad nisam svoje frustracije istresala na pacijentima  :Mad:

----------


## andream

I meni je rekla jako neugodne stvari prije FET-a, jako me napala ali stvar se ticala logistike unutar klinike, kad nisam znala kome da se obratim da saznam koliko će embrija na kraju smrznuti, a spomenula sam joj da li da pitam sestre. 
Nisam joj zamjerila, njezinu reakciju shvatila sam kao njenu svojevrsnu luckastost koja možda i priliči vrsnim znanstvenicima, bitnije mi je bilo da je stvar dobro odrađena i da će njena ekipa dati sve od sebe da odrade posao najbolje što mogu. A opet s druge strane, znam da bi netko u toj istoj situaciji ostao  :?  :?  :? i da bi joj strašno zamjerio nakon svega, jer je reakcija bila - netko bi protumačio - u stilu - kako vam samo pada na pamet tako me nešto pitati za druge kad sam ovdje glavna ja, kako do sada niste upoznali princip rada ove klinike? Ovo zadnje me čak štoviše i pitala   :Embarassed:

----------


## Biene

> [
> Klasika u našoj državi   . Pa kako to da ih je ministar poslao na VV a ne u crkvu ???


Odličan komentar, Amyx.

----------


## ksena28

*andream* pa kad si onda saznala koliko ih je zamrznuto?
*amyx* obožavam te   :Laughing:

----------


## andream

> andream pa kad si onda saznala koliko ih je zamrznuto?


Došla sam osobno kod nje za par dana... kad je već rekla da to jedino nju mogu pitat

----------


## nataša

> *andream* pa kad si onda saznala koliko ih je zamrznuto?
> *amyx* obožavam te


xxx

----------


## taya

> Pa kako to da ih je ministar poslao na VV a ne u crkvu ???


ovo se zove duh   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## sretna35

drage cure obzirom da znam što je to biologica rekla Pirici baš sam se od srca jutros nasmijala   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  (samo ne znam da li si je pririca priuštila gušt da je posjeti s velikom trbušinom i jednom čokoladom i kaže samo jednu rečenicu : vidite da može"?!; ja bih to svakako uradila  8) )


obzirom da sam i ja više puta bila iznenađena, a jednom prilikom i vrlo povrijeđena njezinim riječima doslovno na rubu žestokog plača od čega sam se jedva suzdržala i odradila transfer pričala sam o tome sa sestrama koje su mi rekle da je ona što se komunikacije tiče malo osebujna i da nije tako bliska čak ni sa suradnicima s kojima radi, ali da je vrstan stručnjak, ja sam je takvu prihvatila, te sam suze doma isplakala i obećala si da niti jedna njezina riječ neće doći do mog srca i da imam dva uha da mi kroz jedno uđe, a kroz drugo izađe i da pri tom ne mora dotaknuti moje srce i nekim čudom od tada se je i promijenila njezina komunikacija sa mnom: postala je kratka, jasna, informativna čak i pozitivna...jednom sam dobila i osmijeh...ali ipak nikada nisam opušteno ulazila kod nje na razgovor

----------


## pirica

*sretna* nisam je posjetila, ali sam rekla dr.-u A da je pozdravi  :Grin:  
svaka čast njoj na njenom znanju i svemu šta radi za nas, ali u tom momentu sam bila u šoku prvo iz razloga šta se oplodila samo 1js, drugo priznala je da je fulala (rekla je da je trebala radit ICSI, ali da kad je vidila šta se desilo već je bilo kasno) i onda je za kraj izrekla tu čuvenu rečenicu i meni je to ispalo kao da opravdava samu sebe :/, a činjenica je kao što je *tia* rekla mi tamo ne idemo po kruh i mlijeko

----------


## sretna35

> [je kao što je *tia* rekla mi tamo ne idemo po kruh i mlijeko


potpisujem

----------


## maya3

tia_16 ma ne branim ja nju čak se slažem s vama! 
neke cure s ovog foruma znaju moju situaciju meni je biologica davala velike šanse da ću ostati trudna ( čak me pitala bili trojke ili četvorke) pa na kraju jedno veliko ništa a da bi situacija bila još gora ostala su mi još 6 embrija koja mi najvjerovatnije nisu zamrznuli! eh i što da joj ja sad radim? ona je ta koja odlučuje o svemu ,a mi smo potpuno bespomoćne.
oni slove za najbolju kliniku pa tko voli nek izvoli  :Grin:

----------


## Mali Mimi

> *sretna* nisam je posjetila, ali sam rekla dr.-u A da je pozdravi  
> svaka čast njoj na njenom znanju i svemu šta radi za nas, ali u tom momentu sam bila u šoku prvo iz razloga šta se oplodila samo 1js, drugo priznala je da je fulala (rekla je da je trebala radit ICSI, ali da kad je vidila šta se desilo već je bilo kasno) i onda je za kraj izrekla tu čuvenu rečenicu i meni je to ispalo kao da opravdava samu sebe :/, a činjenica je kao što je *tia* rekla mi tamo ne idemo po kruh i mlijeko


Sad i mene živo zanima što ti je to rekla?

----------


## amyx

Mislim da će *pirica* javno morati obznaniti što joj je biologica rekla jer vidim svi su jako znatiželjni i interes je velik

----------


## bony

> i ne treba meni ona ili bilo tko drugi gatat iz kave ili bacat grah i reći ostat će trudna sad ili tad, ali bi stvarno bilo lijepo da sam znala koliko mi ih vraćaju i barem koliko ih se ukupno oplodilo prije transfera. i kužim da imaju puno posla, a nas je isto puno, ali ne idem vadit staru plombu već na ivf transfer i tek poslije čujem 2 smo vratili, a od 12 će VJEROJATNO nešto biti zamrznuto! kad ću to uopće saznati? mislim hvalimo ih svi na sva zvona, ali da su sveci e pa nisu!


kao da citam svoju situaciju,baš tako je i meni bilo,a od 11 js što je ostalo baš ništa nije bilo zamrznuto.I ET mi je bio 2 dan-zbog gužve.
Nadam se da to neceš imat krajnji rezultat kao ja jer vidim da je ovaj mjesec punoo uspješniji   :Kiss:  ,i volila bi da ove situacije neznanja i neinformacija o našim embrićima ne utjeću na rezultat,to bi me ohrabrilo za dalje   :Grin:

----------


## ksena28

bony mislim da neznanje može utjecati na ishod jer umjesto mira i spokoja uoči transfera osjećamo neizvjesnost... ne kažem da bih bila sretna da znam da se eventualno ništa nije oplodilo i tako to, ali barem da znam koliko vraćaju (ili što se tih 5 dana u labu uopće dešavalo)

----------


## bony

> bony mislim da neznanje može utjecati na ishod jer umjesto mira i spokoja uoči transfera osjećamo neizvjesnost... ne kažem da bih bila sretna da znam da se eventualno ništa nije oplodilo i tako to, ali barem da znam koliko vraćaju (ili što se tih 5 dana u labu uopće dešavalo)


imaš srece da su bili 5 dana u labu,za mene nisu imali vremene pratit ni do treceg   :Sad:  ,onda razumiješ kako sam se ja osjecala,ko zadnje .....,doslovno je bilo -žao mi je sve je to zbog gužve.
Iskreno drugi put zahtjevam barem osnovne informacije,ili ne mrdam odonuda   :Grin:  .I znam da određene osobe,pa i moja prijateljica ima bolji tretman od mene tako da mi nemože niko rec da su prema svima isti,jer nisu.
No dobro,ti se sad najmanje trebaš zamarat s time.Uživaj i budi optimistična a ne ko ja, sama sam se zacoprala   :Grin:

----------


## Pandora Aura Monroe

Cure, što se tiče broja embrija koje vam vraćaju, čak i ako vam ništa ne kažu unaprijed, vi same možete izraziti svoje želje - dok muža upisujete u lab, na punkciji ili još prije. Ni mene nisu ništa pitali pa sam sama naglasila da ne želim da mi vraćaju više od dva i nije bilo nikakvih problema - poštovali su moju želju.

----------


## Tibi

Pozdrav svima na forumu od friške forumašice   :Bye:  
Svim curama želim puno uspjeha i da što prije ostanete trudne   :Heart:  .
Ovaj mjesec bila sam u postupku i sada sam u iščekivanju 2.7 kad trebam vaditi betu. Tek je prošlo 4 dana od transfera i ovo čekanje me ubija.

----------


## Kadauna

svim curama dobro jutro, 

a *Tibi* dobrodošla i što prije otišla na trudnički forum   :Kiss:   Čekanje bete stvarno je naporno, ali će ti lakše i brže proći ako se pridružiš curama s foruma. 

Pogledaj i pod "ODBROJAVANJE" tamo ćeš naći i drugih cura, eventualno s drugih klinika koje vade betu kad i ti. *SRETNO*

Pozdravljam *Ksenu28*  :Kiss:   (još malo my dear...  :Smile: ),  *Amyx* i *Andrejaaa* (javite se...... Amyx i Andrejaaa) koje sigurno čitaju, ali i *Gabi* i *Bab* ako čitaju.....

Svim curama s VV-a   :Love:  sve naj........

----------


## nataša

naravno da je ovo najgori period, sve ostale dane smo pune elana, ali kako se bliži dan D malo splašnjavamo :/  sve u strahu od rezultata!

znte da je u osijeku praksa prvo raditi test za trudnoću taj dan kad mi na VV radimo betu? kao svejedno je, ako je test pozitivan, onda se ide na betu.
 možd i nije loša ideja, ipak se taj početni šok odradi kod kuće u intimi :/

----------


## sretna35

svaka klinika ima svoj način, nažalost, još uvijek ima lažnih trudnoća i netrudnoća s testovima pa je jedini siguran način vaditi betu

na Vuku vode evidenciju i zato na svakoj povijesti bolesti piše, obavezno izvijestiti o rezultatu bete i zato sam ja kao prava štreberica nakon svakog transfera vadila betu na Vuku i to mi je bila idealna prilika da s doktorom kratko dogovorim daljnju strategiju: slijedeći mjesec, za dva mjeseca, na jesen i sl.

----------


## TOMISLAVA

Dšli  nalazi  od  MM. Zadnji  put  kad  je  radio  spermiogram  bila  normo...  a  sada  Asthenozoospermia i Hypospermia    :Sad:  
Moji  hormoni  još  nisu  došli  a  radila  prije  mjesec  dana.

----------


## Tibi

> na Vuku vode evidenciju i zato na svakoj povijesti bolesti piše, obavezno izvijestiti o rezultatu bete i zato sam ja kao prava štreberica nakon svakog transfera vadila betu na Vuku i to mi je bila idealna prilika da s doktorom kratko dogovorim daljnju strategiju: slijedeći mjesec, za dva mjeseca, na jesen i sl.


Najbolje je to na VVu riješiti i prodiskutirati nalaz sa doktorom, međutim taj tjedan kad trebam vaditi betu nema doktora - mislim da je na kongresu pa mi je rekao neka odem u neki lab blizu doma i nazovem ga kad ću imati rezultate... Mislim da ću otići u Sunce to obaviti jer mi se ne da čekati par sati kod doktorice da mi da uputnicu za betu.

----------


## Tibi

> svim curama dobro jutro, 
> 
> a *Tibi* dobrodošla i što prije otišla na trudnički forum    Čekanje bete stvarno je naporno, ali će ti lakše i brže proći ako se pridružiš curama s foruma. 
> 
> Pogledaj i pod "ODBROJAVANJE" tamo ćeš naći i drugih cura, eventualno s drugih klinika koje vade betu kad i ti. *SRETNO*


Hvala ti na dobrodošlici i lijepim riječima i željama  :Heart:  . Evo poslušala sam te i prijavila se i na odbrojavanje.

----------


## Tibi

> svim curama dobro jutro, 
> 
> a *Tibi* dobrodošla i što prije otišla na trudnički forum    Čekanje bete stvarno je naporno, ali će ti lakše i brže proći ako se pridružiš curama s foruma. 
> 
> Pogledaj i pod "ODBROJAVANJE" tamo ćeš naći i drugih cura, eventualno s drugih klinika koje vade betu kad i ti. *SRETNO*


Hvala ti na dobrodošlici i lijepim riječima i željama  :Heart:  . Evo poslušala sam te i prijavila se i na odbrojavanje.

----------


## nela.

bok curke moje drage!
Eto samo da vam javim da je moja beta svega 7,15
Meni nikako sunce da svane  :Sad:

----------


## dani39

*nela.* baš mi je žao,ali idemo dalje jer jednom mora svanuti sunce    :Love:

----------


## maya3

nela. baš mi je žao  :Crying or Very sad:   al na jesen krećemo po male  :Saint:   :Saint:

----------


## molu

*nela.* zao mi je

----------


## amariya

TOMISLAVA, tvoji nalazi hormana se nalaze u tvom kartonu. Ne šalju se poštom. Nazovi sestre i provjeri da li su ti stigli nalazi. Ista stvar se i meni dogodila. Nalazi od mm stigli doma poštom, a ja sam još čekala nekih par tjedana, dok ih nisam nazvala.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ia30

curke,jel slučajno znate jel naši doc ne rade cijeli idući tjedan ili se ipak vraćaju do 02.07.????tih par dana mi je baš bitno........  :Sad:

----------


## ksena28

i mene zanima kad se doktori vraćaju jer u petak, 3.07., vadim betu

----------


## Šiškica

Danas je dr. A. rekao da se ne vraća s godišnjeg 7.9. nego[b]* 15.9.[/b..*

moram ponovit neke pretrage i javiti mu se u 9 mj. da naručimo lijekove pa krećemo u moj prvi stimulirani IVF..napokon  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## dorica

ja sam naručena 7.7. pa misli da će se već vratiti sa seminara a za dane prije nemam pojma :?

----------


## Tibi

> curke,jel slučajno znate jel naši doc ne rade cijeli idući tjedan ili se ipak vraćaju do 02.07.????tih par dana mi je baš bitno........


Doktora sigurno nema ni 02.07, a za 03.07 stvarno ne znam. Možda najbolje da nazoveš u VV i pitaš sestre ako je nešto hitno.

----------


## jo1974

rodice moje da vas prvo pozdravim sve eto i mene nakon dugog izbivanja.
inače več sam bila kod dr.l i rekao mi je da mu se javim u 9 mjesecu da  možemo naručiti ljekove i odrediti termin ,navijam za uzbudljivu i plodnu jesen .  :Saint:

----------


## ksena28

bili smo danas na inekciji choragona, pa sam iskoristila trenutak i pitala dr A je li išta zamrznuto...
odgovor je NE, NIŠTA SE NIJE OPLODILO!!!!!!!!!  :?  :?  :?   :Crying or Very sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  

Kako je moguće da se od 12 folikula oplode samo 2 i da se čeka 5. dan za transfer i riskira, a da se pritome uopće ne konzultira pacijenticu niti joj se išta kaže? 5 dana bez riječi!!!! 

totalno sam u komi, one koje me pratite znate da sam pred zidom nakon bete - ili sam trudna ili sam bez posla, a sad nemam ni smrzlića....... neizmjerno sam tužna, a mm me stalno tješi da moram bit jaka za ove mrve u meni, a ja se samo pitam tko će biti jak ako beta bude i ovaj put negativna  :?  :?  :?   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## andream

*Ksena*, potpuno te razumijem, i ja bih bila  :shock:  :shock: 
Da li si se snašla i uspjela tražiti nekakvo-bilo kakvo pojašnjenje? Zašto nisu smrznuli? Pa za pretpostaviti je da su i ostale bile dogurale do petog dana, a nije ih baš bilo malo?

----------


## ksena28

objašnjenje je da se nisu oplodili.......

----------


## Ordep

draga ksena , prošli put kad sam bila na postupku izvadili su mi 18 jajnih stanica i kad sam došla, 5 dan od punkcije, jer su mi rekli da tad dođem, doktor me pozvao na stranu i rekao mi da imam dvije predivne blastociste, ali da nemam ništa smrznutog, ostala sam šokirana, objašnjenje, da nisu bile dobre. srećom jedna bebica je ostala i nastavila se lijepo razvijati, pa više ne mislim o tome , ali ipak ... od 18 samo 2, strašno...
nego želim ti da i tebi ovako uspije pa da zaboraviš šta prije na ovo  :Love:

----------


## sretna35

*ksena28* žao mi je da nema smrzlića, ali sada moraš misliti na ove mrve u tebi i još čvršće vibrati za njih

----------


## dani39

> *ksena28* žao mi je da nema smrzlića, ali sada moraš misliti na ove mrve u tebi i još čvršće vibrati za njih


potpisujem sretnu35 i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da će se one primiti za mamicu i ostati s njom,jer ipak je 5.dan najidealniji za transfer,samo pozitivno dalje i evo jedna velika   :Kiss:

----------


## tiki_a

ksena28   :Love:  ...žao mi je da je tako ispalo, očito da se zbog prevelike gužve događaju takve stvari, strašno...

----------


## pirica

> objašnjenje je da se nisu oplodili.......


žao mi je što je tako ispalo  :Love:  
jesu li ti rekli koliko je bilo js??? ja sam imala 8 folikula, dobili 5js i samo se 1 oplodila to je već velika beba i odbrojavamo sitno do upoznavanja  :Heart:

----------


## andream

Meni se sve čini, onako laički, da je (ako se nisu oplodile) trebalo raditi ICSI.
Moram priznati da sam ja strepila da li će kod nas upaliti IVF s obzirom na mali broj "normalnih" spermića ali na kraju je sve bilo OK...

----------


## pirica

> Meni se sve čini, onako laički, da je (ako se nisu oplodile) trebalo raditi ICSI.
> Moram priznati da sam ja strepila da li će kod nas upaliti IVF s obzirom na mali broj "normalnih" spermića ali na kraju je sve bilo OK...


pa kod mene je trebao biti ICSI to je i L rekla, ali je rekla da joj obzirom na spermiogram to nije palo na pamet, a kad je vidila šta se desilo bilo je kasno :/

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ajme Ksena baš mi je žao ali opet nadaj se da će se ova dva uhvatiti pa ti smrzlići neće ni trebati  :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## nataša

stvrano ti je da poludiš :shock: 

ne znam šta bih ti rekla, ali najvažnije od svega je da se ovi mali prime, i sve super završilo. čudno da se nisu oplodili.
 ja kad sam bila prije 5 godina, imala sam 12 jajnih stanica,oplodilo se 10, 2 vratili, 8 smrznili, ali hoću reći da sm to ODMAH TAJ DAN ZNALA KOLIKO ĆE SMRZNUTI!

Otišla sam sa transfera zadovoljna jer sam sve saznala :/ , ne znam zašto je sad praksa da ništa ne saznate odmah, već da izvlačite odgovore.... :/

----------


## Tibi

Meni je isto rekla bilogica kad sam išla na transfer da je pitanje hoće li što biti za smrznuti, mada se oplodilo 11 js i sve su izdržale do 5. dana.
Nemam povratnu informaciju da li je na kraju što smrznuto ili ne, ali me to uistinu rastužilo pa se nadam da ćemo ostati trudne, a onda više neće biti važno... 
Joj curke drage kako je teško čekati ovu betu. Nikako da dođe taj 2.7.

----------


## nataša

a tek 03.07.??

----------


## laky

> stvrano ti je da poludiš :shock: 
> 
> ne znam šta bih ti rekla, ali najvažnije od svega je da se ovi mali prime, i sve super završilo. čudno da se nisu oplodili.
>  ja kad sam bila prije 5 godina, imala sam 12 jajnih stanica,oplodilo se 10, 2 vratili, 8 smrznili, ali hoću reći da sm to ODMAH TAJ DAN ZNALA KOLIKO ĆE SMRZNUTI!
> 
> Otišla sam sa transfera zadovoljna jer sam sve saznala :/ , ne znam zašto je sad praksa da ništa ne saznate odmah, već da izvlačite odgovore.... :/


ovako je i meni bilo u 11-om ali tad je već bila priča da nema mjesta za zmrzavanje  :/ .jeli istina da sad idu prvo transferi pa punkcije da nije fora u mjestu a ne da se nisu oplodile.....mislim samo nagađam

----------


## ana-

Curke javljam potvrđeno je čekamo blizance :D  :D  :D  :D  :D ,dr.L.radi 3.7.jer smo mi naručeni ponovno na ultrazvuk.

------------------------------
ja 83 endo.pcos
2007.op.endo.lpsc
mm 82 sve ok
1. ivf stim. vv-trudna
 - ß 1222.4
 - ß 2460.7
čekamo blizance   :Saint:   :Saint:   :D  :D

----------


## nataša

> Curke javljam potvrđeno je čekamo blizance :D  :D  :D  :D  :D ,dr.L.radi 3.7.jer smo mi naručeni ponovno na ultrazvuk.
> 
> ------------------------------
> ja 83 endo.pcos
> 2007.op.endo.lpsc
> mm 82 sve ok
> 1. ivf stim. vv-trudna
>  - ß 1222.4
>  - ß 2460.7
> čekamo blizance     :D  :D



 :Klap:   :Klap:   :Klap:   :Klap:   :Klap:

----------


## dani39

ana-   :D  :D  čestitam na blizancima! :D  :D

----------


## Ela28

ana- čestitke i od mene,baš lijepo :D  :D   :Kiss:

----------


## Tibi

ana- čestitam ti od   :Heart:   i evo malo poskakivanja za tvoje blizance  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## rozalija

ana  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  za dupliće. Blago vama, od   :Heart:   vam čestitam.  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## nela.

.jeli istina da sad idu prvo transferi
Da istina je mi smo sad išle prvo na transfer a tek poslje nas je bila punkcija

----------


## kata.klik

sve to ovisi....kad sam bila na punkciji onda su prvo isle cure na punkciju pa transfer...a kad sam isla na transfer onda sam trebala biti prva na ET-u..ali se nekaj zakompliciralo pa su onda obavili druge cure ET, pa punkciju pa sam onda ja dosla na kraju.....tako da nema pravila...

i cure ako je IVF onda se ne smijete iznenaditi ako od 5, 10 ili više stanica se oplode samo njih dvije ili tri...rizik....

----------


## slavonka2

Ksena ako želiš javi mi se na pp...

Ja sam doživjela onaj scenari koji kod tebe još nije siguran i od srca želim da ti tvoje mrvice ostanu.

Moraš biti jaka za njih jer još nije kasno, nikada nije kasno - do zadnjeg trenutka.

Od mojih 11 js dvije su mi vratili i od njih 9 niti jedna nije smrznuta.

Ja sam dan prije bete prokrvarila tako da mi je jedina nada bila da su nešto smrzli, ALI NIŠTA....

Bila sam na bolovanju od 25.05. a 30.05. mi je istekao ugovor.

Dobila sam novi na 6 mj.iz razloga jer sam bila na trudničkom bolovanju pa mi nije dala otkaz jer se bojala da ću ju tužiti. A jesen ide, na poslu me lome a mene jedino nada drži da će sve biti bolje.

Kada vidim da doktor dolazi tek polovinom 9 mj. mogu samo zamisliti kakva će biti gužva gore....

Ali ako odustanemo, što nam ostaje????

Nije lako biti bez posla, svaka kuna je bitna, ali znam kako mi je moja mama znala reći - djete, ako vi budete čakali da imate super posao, kuću, auto, nikada nećete imati djete, jer uvijek će vam nešto faliti....a za djete ćete uvijek naći sve što vam treba jer najviše vam treba ljubavi.

Zato glavu gore, i mi ćemo jednom biti trudnice...

 :Love:   :Saint:

----------


## Kadauna

pogledajte na odbrojavanju, beta Milivojeve žene se najljepše dupla  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Mali Mimi

/ .jeli istina da sad idu prvo transferi pa punkcije da nije fora u mjestu a ne da se nisu oplodile.....mislim samo nagađam[/quote]

Da mislim da su to počeli prakticirati od 3 mj. taman kad sam i ja trebala na transfer onda su cure s punkcije poslali na hodnik (a već su sve bile u spavacicama) a nas unutra, njih je bilo oko 20 a tako nešto i za ET pa nema šanse da bi svi stali u onaj sobičak
Mislim da su transferi prije gotovi i onda se oslobodi mjesto za punkcije da se to može u nekom miru obaviti, a i naprave novog mjesta za zamrzavanje - moja pretpostavka

----------


## milivoj73

dr. L radi 03.07. jer nas je naručio na kontrolu...
ovo će biti najveseliji put na VV  :D 
~~~~~~~~svima od   :Heart:

----------


## Biene

> ovo će biti najveseliji put na VV  :D 
> ~~~~~~~~svima od


nadam se da ćemo svi mi uskoro na takav put do VV  :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## gargamelica

Bog cure čestitka trudnicama :D 
I ja sam imala sličan scenarij nakon punkcije 9 stanica ,dvije vratili i to drugi da a rekli mi da su odlične i nikakva informacija o drugima ,koliko se oplodilo ,hoče li zamrznuti...
jutros sam vadila betu i 1 je a još tek šok kad mi je rečeno da ništa nije zamrznuto užas.
Svaka čast osoblju ali meni to jednostavno nije profesionalno i naravno nigdje mi ne piše koliko su jajnih stanica izvadili a ni povratna inf o spermogramu nula .Da odem u neku dr kliniku ja nemem nikakvu dokumentaciju.

----------


## laky

> sve to ovisi....kad sam bila na punkciji onda su prvo isle cure na punkciju pa transfer...a kad sam isla na transfer onda sam trebala biti prva na ET-u..ali se nekaj zakompliciralo pa su onda obavili druge cure ET, pa punkciju pa sam onda ja dosla na kraju.....tako da nema pravila...
> 
> i cure ako je IVF onda se ne smijete iznenaditi ako od 5, 10 ili više stanica se oplode samo njih dvije ili tri...rizik....


nije nista isto kad smo mi bili i sada svaka čast doktorima oni svoje odrade  ali mi lab bas i ne "miriše" po priči cura nesto nije tu kako spada .volila bih da grijesim ali previse je slučajnosti daod 9-18 JS samo 2 oplođene  :? a kod nas od 16 svih 16 ili od 12 -9 i sl

----------


## kata.klik

da *laky*, ali i ti i ja smo bile na ICSI-u jel tako? 

a što se tiče podataka o izvađenim jajnim stanicama, oplođenim,  zamrznutim i vraćenim sve lijepo piše u kartonu...a on je nešto što vi možete tražiti i ako želite u drugu kliniku prekopirati si...

spermiogram se ne obrađuje u postupku na način kao kad se radi za nalaz...

e sad nešto u globalu, ako mislite da vam neko nešto mulja, pa ima i drugih bolnica koje rade MPO...odite na sveti duh, petrovu i dalje....nije VV jedina klinika koja se bavi MPO u Hrvatskoj...nemojte blatiti lječnike koji to ne zaslužuju...

----------


## laky

nemoze se kopirati nista frendica je htjela za MB i nisu joj dali.A dr su sasvim ok meni se čini da nesto nije ok s labom,nema mjesta,ekipa umorna....nesto jeste nazalost

----------


## Mrva

cure, danas sam bila kod A. rekao je da bi išao na  vantjelesnu.
al sad po forumu vidim da postoji stimulirani i prirodni.koja je razlika?
predpostavljam, al molim vas obješnjenje

----------


## nela.

stimulirani su ti injekcije a prirodni su ti tablete klomifen.Sretno

----------


## ksena28

> nemojte blatiti lječnike koji to ne zaslužuju...


forum služi za izražavanje mišljenja i nisam doista primjetila da je igdje itko ikoga blatio. ono što je sporno je količina "čudnih" slučajnosti i potpuni izostanak komunikacije sa pacijentima (pročitaj moj post od jučer ujutro!)

i ne kužim, kaj sad, nešto ne štima gore, prema pričama mnogih žena problem je u relaciji dr i lab i sad bi se mi nakon niza slučajnosti trebale pravit da kao sve je super i  sve je za 5?!

----------


## rozalija

> milivoj73 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ovo će biti najveseliji put na VV  :D 
> ~~~~~~~~svima od  
> 
> 
> nadam se da ćemo svi mi uskoro na takav put do VV


Od   :Heart:   svim curkicama sa VV želim ubrzo put kao kod našeg milovoja i NJŽ.
 :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## ksena28

milivoj stvarno sam jako jako sretna zbog tebe i tž  :D  :D  :D i vašeg bebača  :D  :D  :D

----------


## duga30

Najljepše čestitke našim novim i starim trudnicama!  :D A nama ostalima želim da im se što prije pridružimo! Koliko vidim biti će gužva na jesen, biti će nas opet pun VV! ELA28 žao mi je što ti se sve to dogodilo, znam da si razočarana i tužna, ali glavu gore! ANA čestitke za tvoje   :Saint:   :Saint:

----------


## andream

> e sad nešto u globalu, ako mislite da vam neko nešto mulja, pa ima i drugih bolnica koje rade MPO...odite na sveti duh, petrovu i dalje....nije VV jedina klinika koja se bavi MPO u Hrvatskoj...nemojte blatiti lječnike koji to ne zaslužuju...


*kato*, nemoj se ljutiti, i ja potpisujem *ksenu* i opet moram dodati na tvoj post da nitko nikoga ne blati, i da nema smisla širiti ovakve tenzije... a i ne vidim da je itko "blatio" ikoga... sorry ali morala sam i ja reagirati, nadam se da se ne ljutiš   :Kiss:

----------


## Mrva

> stimulirani su ti injekcije a prirodni su ti tablete klomifen.Sretno


klomifen mi je poznat, al kakve injekcije?  :Embarassed:

----------


## andream

> al kakve injekcije?


Gonal ili Menopur, to ti određuje doktor (meni je odredio u ciklusu prije Menopure). Određuje na osnovi hormonske slike (krv) i godina, a naručuje ih tvoj soc. ginekolog.

----------


## gričanka

> forum služi za izražavanje mišljenja ... ono što je sporno je količina "čudnih" slučajnosti i potpuni izostanak komunikacije sa pacijentima ... i sad bi se mi nakon niza slučajnosti trebale pravit da kao sve je super i  sve je za 5?!


Iako vas dugo pratim i čitam, nikad nisam sudjelovala u raspravi i širenju informacija ovim putem. Naime u MPO priči sam od 2006.g. na VVu -nažalost bezuspješno i ne bih mijenjala kliniku ni dr.a za ništa na svijetu.
Do promjena u radu je po mom mišljenju moralo doći već prošle godine kada je ukinuto plaćanje postupaka i kad su dobili ograničenje na 12 prirodnih postupaka mjesečno. Što mislite kako to dr-i i lab hendlaju, a toliko kandidata za prirodnjak svaki doktor ima samo u jednome danu?
Sada su taj broj još i srezali i osobno sam time jako pogođena jer za mene
nakon velike i neuspješne stimulacije menopurom (visoke godine) još samo
prirodnjak dolazi u obzir, a usvoji li vlada ovaj kretenski nacrt nazovi Zakona o MPO kandidata će biti još više. Ono što mi doživljavamo kao  "nešto čudno" i"sumnjivo" je zapravo njihov način rada u novonastaloj situaciji koja je puna ograničenja i restrikcija i izuzetno je stresna i za osoblje ali i za pacijentice. I ja znam za žene koje su odbijene
bez riječi, koje nisu nikada zvane u lab, i koje imaju mnogo pitanja bez odgovora, a jedan MPO psiholog bi u tu svrhu trebao biti zaposlen u svakoj klinici. Biolozi i dr-i nisu biro za informacije, ali neznanje i stres u postupku nijednoj ženi ne trebaju. Uostalom mislila sam da ovaj forum i postoji za razmjenu informacija, pa ne treba zatvarati oči pred problemom i " odite u drugu kliniku" jer to problem neće riješiti, ali ćemo se mi barem razumjeti i opskrbiti informacijama i lakše podnositi sve te peripetije, a ipak se nadam i vjerujem da će se situacija  razbistriti i postati podnošljivija cijelom osoblju Wa a i nama.
P.S. Ksena28 sve što si pitala na forumu jučer ujutro slobodno pitaj dr-a.
       Sigurna sam da će biti vrlo informativan ako mu kažeš što te muči

        Puno pozdrava svim hrabrim suborkama  :Love:  
 I sorry zbog podužeg posta- neću više

----------


## Mrva

> al kakve injekcije?
> 			
> 		
> 
> Gonal ili Menopur, to ti određuje doktor (meni je odredio u ciklusu prije Menopure). Određuje na osnovi hormonske slike (krv) i godina, a naručuje ih tvoj soc. ginekolog.


hvala

----------


## Biene

Potpisujem Ksenu i Gričanku. Ovaj forum služi za razmjenu informacija i meni su komentari i odgovori cura s foruma neizmjerno pomogli. 
Ja osobno nisam primjetila da se bilo koga blati, baš naprotiv.

Curke, držite se  :Kiss:

----------


## nataša

cure, jel vama  dr A ili dr L rekao da pijete normabele ?!

 i pijete li ih?

----------


## laky

nesjećam se bas jesu li mi rekli ali sam ih uzimala kao i magnezij

----------


## taya

> cure, jel vama  dr A ili dr L rekao da pijete normabele ?!
> 
>  i pijete li ih?


po potrebi

----------


## Bebel

> cure, jel vama  dr A ili dr L rekao da pijete normabele ?!
> 
>  i pijete li ih?


Ja sve tablete pijem samo uz konzultaciju sa doktorom.
Što sa tiče rasprave o labu, ne želim komentirati nešto što nije moje područje djelovanja i na taj način nekome rušiti ugled i trud. Za primjer ću samo navesti da je meni prvi put od 10 zamrznutih embrija u 2 cjevčice (bilo je i 5 blastocista) ostalo kod odmrzavanja samo 5 loših (prošle godine), a sad od 9 (4+5) odmrznuta jedna cjevčica (sa jednom blastocistoj jer su dvije vraćene 5 dan i ß je bila 2) preživjele od 4, 3, a druga ostala zamrznuta.
U mojem slučaju labos je bolji u ovoj nego u prošloj godini.
Smanjenje broja postupakane ovisi o našim doktirim nago su posljedica štednje klinike.
Oprostite na pogreškama jer strogo mirujem.
Čestitam svima koji su uspjeli, a ostalim žalim plodnu jesen i čekalicama ß uspjeh


 :Love:

----------


## duga30

*gričanka* potpuno se slažem s tobom, lijepo si to napisala i razumijem *Elu28* i njezino ogorčenje. I ja sam u početku bila ljuta i razočarana (krenula sam 2007g) dok nisam vidjela kako rade. Nije problem u VV niti u njihovim djelatnicima nego je problem naša država i naš zakon! Svi na VV se trude i žele nam svima pomoći, njima je jedino i stalo, ali nisu ni oni čudotvorci. I oni imaju kolovođe iznad sebe, a to je naše "drago zdravstvto" kojem mi redovito uplaćujemo novce, a za uzvrat dobivamo pljusku za pljuskom! Oni su krivci za sve ove "čudne" situacije koje se događaju u zadnje vrijeme i ja vjerujem da to teško pada i doktorima i biolozima kada nas moraju gledati uplakane i zbunjene. Ne daj Bože da novi Zakon zaživi jer će tek onda nastati kaos!

----------


## pirica

> cure, jel vama  dr A ili dr L rekao da pijete normabele ?!
> 
>  i pijete li ih?


ja sam ih pila samo kad sam prokrvarila po preporuci dr. A, ali ne stalno već kad bi osjetila grčenje maternice

----------


## pirica

> nataša prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> cure, jel vama  dr A ili dr L rekao da pijete normabele ?!
> 
>  i pijete li ih?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i ne pretjerivat, ja sam u 8tj. svakodnevnog krvarenja potrošila svega 6kom

----------


## duga30

Jedna isprika *ELI28* i *KSENI28*. U mom tekstu (na 2 mjesta) ono što sam napisala pod ELA odnosi se na KSENA! Nadam se da mi nećete zamjeriti! Sorry!  :/

----------


## Ela28

> Jedna isprika *ELI28* i *KSENI28*. U mom tekstu (na 2 mjesta) ono što sam napisala pod ELA odnosi se na KSENA! Nadam se da mi nećete zamjeriti! Sorry!  :/


Ma sve ok,nema frke.Pozdrav  :Wink:

----------


## nataša

jao *pirica,* ti još malo :D  :D 

sigurno jedva čekaš???

----------


## dorica

> pirica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja sam ih pola kad samp prokrvarila i kad sam imala grčenje maternice ali po 3 kom
a poslije po 1 
a sad ih pijem samo po potrebi- kada me nešto uzruja ili kad ne mogu zaspati a to mi se znalo često dogoditi a dr. L mi je napisao da ih mogu koristiti 2x1

----------


## nataša

dorica, jel ti to napisao tek kad si ostala trudna ili dok si bila u postupku?

----------


## gričanka

> Smanjenje broja postupakane ovisi o našim doktirim nago su posljedica štednje klinike


To je svima jasno, ali dr-i pronalaze načine kako i na temelju čega rasporediti pacijentice i uz koje obrazloženje neke odbiti ili im pomaknuti termin kada se ta kvota popuni. A i štednja klinike je uvjetovana financijskim restrikcijama od strane HZZOa i ministarstva kako u broju postupaka tako i u materijalu i opremi, slažem se *duga30* nisu čudotvorci. Mislim da se ovom raspravom nikome ne ruši ugled niti omalovažava trud,  nego naprotiv pomaže razumijevanju cijele situacije, a ako ju ne vidim onakvom kakva jeste (a trenutno nije ružičasta) onda ni ne
razumijem. 
Pozdrav svim čekalicama koječega, tužnicama, a trudnicama veselo poručujem neka maze i čuvaju trbuščiće  :Smile:

----------


## pirica

> jao *pirica,* ti još malo :D  :D 
> 
> sigurno jedva čekaš???


da, da jedva čekam da se upoznamo  :Heart:

----------


## dorica

> dorica, jel ti to napisao tek kad si ostala trudna ili dok si bila u postupku?


tek kad sam ostala T ali sam ih uzimati dok sam bila u postupku i to ne stalno
i to samo od 2 mg

----------


## nata

Dali dr.A radi u petak 03.07.? Zvala sam u petak od 11-15h - stalno zauzeto.  :?

----------


## kata.klik

iako mi i dan danas na povjesti bolesti piše 2*1 normabel, ja sam ih svega popila tri u trudnoći i to kad sam prokrvarila...
ako se dobro osjećate i nemate nikakvih problema, nemojte ih piti...ipak su to tablete koje djeluju i na vas ali i na bebu...OPREZNO...

I da samo još jedan komentar, oprostite ali meni stvarno nije bila namjera nikog okrivljavati, ali jednostavno ne želim slušati razno razne sumnje i dvojbe oko poštenja. ekipa u labu, možda nije baš naj naj, što se tiče konverzacije, ali odlično radi svoj posao....i učinit će sve što može za najbolji ishod, nažalost to nije uvjek moguće...

a koliko sam ja svatila do prije godinu dana nije bilo razgovora sa biologicom, i sve ste informacije dobivali od lječnika...

----------


## katarina

cure imam plus na testu, sutra vadim betu.....
nadam se da će sve biti ok., a ako neće u 09.mj sam opet na VV.
držite mi srečice  :Love:  
pusa mojim vv suborkama  :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## franka76

čestitam puunoooo
di ćes vaditi betu,njih nema ovaj tjedan

----------


## dorica

*katarina* pa to je super :D

----------


## Šiškica

Katarina čestitam  :D  :D  :D  :D plus je plus..


Ipak stoji statistika da iz AIH tu i tamo netko uspije.. :D

----------


## dani39

katarina,evo da i ovdje malo poskočim  :D  :D  :D

----------


## katarina

joj šiškice pričekajmo još za statistiku, jako se bojim  :Love:  

cure  :Love:  

betu ću vaditi privatno, a prema rezultatu ću   :Cekam:   razraditi strategiju

----------


## ksena28

> Mislim da se ovom raspravom nikome ne ruši ugled niti omalovažava trud,  nego naprotiv pomaže razumijevanju cijele situacije, a ako ju ne vidim onakvom kakva jeste (a trenutno nije ružičasta) onda ni ne
> razumijem.


*gričanka*, odličan post i potpisujem te u potpunosti. 




> ali jednostavno ne želim slušati razno razne sumnje i dvojbe oko poštenja. ekipa u labu, možda nije baš naj naj, što se tiče konverzacije, ali odlično radi svoj posao...


osim ovog po sjećanju ću te citirati od prije: "ne blatite doktore, radije odite u drugu kliniku". zbog ovakvih postova nulte tolerancije na kritiku mnoge forumašice više ne dolaze na rodin forum! ja želim vjerovati da svatko ovdje ima pravo pisati svoja iskustva, čak i ako nisu najbolja, jer se u suprotnome gubi smisao foruma.

----------


## pčelica2009

Evo sada ja upadam,pa me opet izvolite napasti-Na ovom forumu nema uvažavanja tuđeg mišljenja i Ksena baš mi je drago što nisam jedina koja je to osjetila.I svaki put kad čitam postove,čim neka cura kaže svoje mišljenje koje je po nečemu oprečno,odmah je izložena javnom linču.A one koje se slažu s njom ni ne smiju to javno napisati nego to onda ide preko pp.Pa svatko je nešto drugačije doživio i svatko osjeća i ima osjećaje.I bilo bi lijepo poštivati ih ma kako te oni dirali-pozitivno i negativno.Inače sam odlučila da u raspravama više ne sudjelujem ali ovdje si nisam mogla pomoći.Hvala na pažnji i malo sam off topic.

----------


## ksena28

> Inače sam odlučila da u raspravama više ne sudjelujem ali ovdje si nisam mogla pomoći.


već dugo se pitam gdje si nestala! dobrodošla natrag!   :Grin:

----------


## katarina

> A one koje se slažu s njom ni ne smiju to javno napisati nego to onda ide preko pp.


evo ja javno pišem da se slažem sa *kseninom* rečenicom




> *ja želim vjerovati da svatko ovdje ima pravo pisati svoja iskustva, čak i ako nisu najbolja, jer se u suprotnome gubi smisao foruma*.


ja volim vv i svog lučija i ne bih otišla od njega i smatram da je najbolji mpo stručnjak, ali da postoje nedostaci i propusti na klinici i to stoji ( gdje ih nema) i zašto onda to ne bi rekli???? :?

----------


## necija mama

Već dulje vrijeme nisam pisala, ali vas pratim skoro svakodnevno...
Krenule ste u diskusiju u koju se moram uključiti...

Dijagnoza mi je PCOS sa potpunim anovulacijama i ogromnim razmakom u hormonima.
Na VV je prvo krenuo MM negdje u jesen 2006, a ja u proljeće 2007.
Nakon tri godine pokušavanja još smo nigdje
Da unaprijed kažem da obožavam dr. A, mislim da je divan čovjek koji se zaista trudi i u neku ruku voli svoje pacijente, no...
Iz moje priče je potpuno vidljivo da klinika zaista ima problema s brojem pacijenata i ograničenjima i da bi trebalo uvesti malo više reda
Od 2007. prošla sam tri stimulacije klomifenom od čega su dvije rezultirale AIHom. Svakako premalo...
Mislim da sam mogla više toga proć da je bilo više vremena i mjesta za mene. Ne znam kako je sa punkcijama i FETovima jer ih nažalost nisam prošla, no i ove tri stimulacije su mi bile dovoljne da znam da VV nije za mene, bez obzira na sestre i doktore.
Najveće razočaranje mi je uslijedilo nakon treće stimulacije kad mi rečeno neka odmorim mjesec-dva i neka dođem na dogovor za postupak. Već mi je to smrdilo na odgodu, jer sam se dobro osjećala i nisam imala znakove HS, ali sam bila sretna jer sam milsila da se pomičem
Naravno došla sam nakon točno mjesec dana, a ne mjesec-dva, i čula što.
Doktor mi je preporučio laparo, nije me to iznenadilo previše, ali nakon što vam netko kaže da se dođete dogovorit za postupak laparo predstavlja zid...
Plan koji mi je doktor predložio je laparo, pa dva mjeseca odmora, pa mjesec-dva Yasmin, pa ćemo vidjet dalje...
Nažalost taj plan meni ne odgovara, jer mi predstavlja beram 6 mjeseci bez pomaka.
Otišla sam po drugo mišljenje u drugu kliniku (nije privatna), gdje me doktor koji možda nije toliko ljubazan kao i dr.A poslao na milijun drugih pretraga koje sam isto tako već odavno mogla obavit na VV ali iz nekog razloga nisam nikad upućena u te pretrage...
Žao mi je što napuštam VV, ali on mi više ne odgovara...
Ja trebam konkretne odgovore i objašnjenja, a ne javite se za dva mjeseca pa ćemo vidjeti...
Nije to kritika doktoru, već dokaz da nas je previše, a ja nemam više strpljenja...

----------


## andream

Ja bih pojednostavljeno rekla da svaka klinika ima neku svoju politiku koja ponajviše ovisi o broju pacijenata i rasporedu godišnjaka samog osoblja.
Sjećam se da sam bila neizmjerno tužna što nakon neuspjelog stimuliranog postupka nisam mogla ići u prirodnjak, što na VV ne prakticiraju iako su me cure sa npr. Sv. duha uvjeravale da je kod njih to uobičajeno jer je tijelo još pod hormonima. Meni je na kraju upravo igrom slučaja VV bio dobitan jer su imali mogućnost smrzavanja dok npr. o toj logici na Sv. duhu ne bih možda ni sada bila trudna.
Ovo je samo jedan banalan primjer kako je odabir klinike zajedno s onim neplaniranom faktorom sreće u postupcima isto bitan, odnosno ako uzmemo korak natrag koji mu prethodi - dobrom prethodnom informiranju na koji način se protokoli postupaka odvijaju unutar pojedine klinike, što je neki put i presudno za brzinu ali možda i uspješnost samog postupka.

----------


## pčelica2009

Meni je post od jedne drage naše forumašice otvorio oči.Sve ono što sam u sebi razmišljala,skroz mi je rasvijetlio.Ponekad kad pročitamo druga mišljenja i ono što su drugi doživjeli-nađemo se u tome(a možda smo prije sumnjali a nismo o tome govorili naglas).Ipak smo mi na prvom mjestu,naši muževi i naši zametci(naša djeca).Ja želim znati što se događa sa mnom i mojim zametcima i želim da mi dr. objasni jer niti ja niti moji zametci nismo brojevi.Možda sam postala sebična ali s vremenom se čovjek promijeni jer vidi da šutnja i spuštena glava u ovakvim situacijama vodi jedino vratima za izlaz.(malo sam nabrijana dodatno-valjda zbog hormona)

----------


## pčelica2009

Hvala Ksena,tu sam stalno-uglavnom čitam i čitam...  :Kiss:

----------


## gričanka

*Pčelica2009 , Xena28, Nečija mama*
potpisujem vas i razumijem. Čini mi se da su neke učesnice foruma fokusirane isključivo na osoblje Wa ( što nije čudno zbog njihove požrtvovnosti i silnog truda) i njihovu osobnu situaciju pa ne žele ili ne mogu vidjeti širu sliku koju je eto najkraće napisala *duga30*. Voljela bih polemiku učiniti konstruktivnom, ali rješenje problema ja ne nazirem a i ne ovisi o nama. Zna se tko kolo vodi! Što se komunikacije tiče sugerirala bih vam da pokušate biti "nametljivije" s pitanjima doktoru makar su odgovori poput "ne,nije se oplodilo" ili "nema jajne stanice" tako okrutno i bolno konačni da više neznam što bih pitala. Doduše kad mi je jednom dr poslije urednih folikulometrija rekao "ništa ovog puta-dođite poslije GO" pitala sam "je li ovo bio psihološki prirodnjak zato jer je kvota popunjena?"
neprimjetno je kimnuo glavom i zahvalno me pogledao. Nije mi zbog toga bilo nimalo lakše, ali se barem nisam osjećala zbunjeno i šokirano kao ovca.
Komunikacija mora postojati, pa ako je dr zbog gužve ili rasporeda ili situacije prisiljen pružati siromašne odgovore ili ih uopće ne servira poradite vi na tome. Ne zaboravimo pri tome da nam dr nemože dati informacije koje nema tj. ako mu iz laba ne pruže uvid u iste. 
Pčelice2009 javljaj se i dalje!
  Pozdrav baš svim W trudnicama, a i onima koje to nisu  :Love:  [/quote]

----------


## pčelica2009

samo bi ispod ovoga što si napisala dodala svoj komentar.BRAVO!
Sve rečeno jasno i produktivno.Točno je isplivao srž problema.Usporedba sa mojim poslom-kvalitetno radim sa 20 djece u skupini,a i da hoću ne mogu sa 30 +2 sa poteškoćama-uz svu svoju najbolju volju.Znači,što je u standardu-daje bolji rezultat.

----------


## gričanka

To je točno. Već je bilo dislusija na temu proporcionalnosti kvantitete i kvalitete. Primjera radi:ako su labu umanjili isporuku količine materijala (medij,otopina) koja je bila dostatna za obradu recimo 100 JS onda je nemoguće obraditi dodatnih 200- ovo možda lupetam jer mi nisu poznate postavke rada, ali onda biologica neće "trošiti" materijal na nezrele, prezrele JS ili obrađivati zametke koji u startu nemaju razvojnog potencijala; ako u frižideru nema mjesta...itd. Čak slijepo vjerujem u njenu procjenu, ali što nije moguće... nije. Dakle opet je problem f.....g novac.
Nije se jedanput dogodilo da su žene upućene u kupovinu katetera za ET.
Samo ću na začuđena pitanja o ministru tipa "Pa kaj on ne kuži?Ginekolog?"
odgovoriti ovako: naš ministar jako dobro zna kojoj populaciji osiguranika uskratiti ili uzeti sredstva zato jer kao ginekolog zna da će MPO parovi za krajnji cilj dati lovu bez pitanja KOLIKO? ako treba i preko granice lijepe naše! A ljudi, recesija....  :Mad:

----------


## nela.

Ksena 28 ma mogu samo reć da si bila odlična.
HVALA  :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## Šiškica

> Ksena 28 ma mogu samo reć da si bila odlična.
> HVALA


potpisujem .

----------


## tesla

Drage cure! 
Upravo sam gledala emisiju Direkt na HTV 1 gdje su tri hrabre žene podijelile s hrvatskom javnošću svoju priču o neplodnosti i kroz što su sve prolazile ovih godina u toj borbi. 
S obzirom da nemam njihove osobne kontakte ovom prilikom (ako će možda čitati ovaj forum) želim im zahvaliti što su imale snage, u ime svih nas koje prolazimo kroz isti problem, ovako javno progovoriti o svim problemima kroz koje prolaze bračni parovi boreći se s neplodnošću. Emisija je bila prepuna emocija. Ovim hrabrim ženama veliko hvala!

----------


## Biene

Ksena 28 i cure, bile ste odličene, no toliko ste me ganule da sam samo plakala pa ću pogledata još jednom snimku.
Cure HVALA vam  :Heart:

----------


## amyx

link molim ako netko ima. MM ugasio tv i ja naravno zaboravila gledat

----------


## gričanka

i ja bih molila link!

----------


## Kadauna

ajme, nije me bilo par dana i imam što za čitati   :Sad:  


Da su na VV-u preforsirani, prebukirani i overloaded to vidi i slijepac...... Da li se i što događa u labosu, to cure koje su u postupku bolje mogu procijeniti, posebno ako sad biologica ne govori s pacijentima a prije je to radila!? Neobično u najmanju ruku. NE VJERUJEM i neću vjerovati da to radi namjerno ili iz neke zlobe, već je netko rekao da su sredstva kratka i da nedostaje kapaciteta u frižiderima (nadam se da je to provjerena informacija!?). Isto je netko napisao da doktor i ne može dati bolje objašnjenje ako nema informacija iz labosa. 

Naše su želje ogromne, očekivanja još veća i rastu sa svakim danom postupka..... takav stav je nemoguće uskladiti s i trenutnom stanjem na VV-u. 

*Kata-klik* tebi šaljem veliki pozdrav i naravno pusicu bebaču u trbuhu...... Iz prvog si ICSI-a ostala trudna i hvala Bogu dragom da je to tako  :D no mislim da je tebi vrlo  teško objektivno gledati na situaciju na VV-u..... s tim da su se stvari tek u zadnjih par mjeseci  pogoršale, kako cure pišu. Generalno se slažem, da ako više nema povjerenja u kliniku, da istu svakako treba mijenjati, ali još više mislim da ovaj forum treba služiti za  razmjenu mišljenja o svemu pa tako i o klinikama, lijekovima, doktorima, biolozima, bolovima, radostima, tugama......... Kako je meni dragocjeno tvoje iskustvo, tako volim čitati što i Ksena ima za reći o postupcima na VV-u. 

Sreća pa ide ljeto, na VV-u dva mjeseca neće biti postupaka, možda će se riješiti agonija oko novog zakona, pa da sve skupa dočekamo mirniju jesen....... daj Bože BEZ novog zakona (ja uistinu vjerujem u to). Svim trudnicama s VV-a pusa (posebna našoj Beblici koja je na strogom mirovanju), svim majkama s VV-a  također pusa, a svim ostalim trudnicama to be veliki hug   :Love:

----------


## maya3

Drage forumašice! zanima me jeli koja od vas koristila L-arginin za poboljšanje kvalitete jajnih stanica i jeli pomogao?

----------


## sretna35

*maya3* za ovo nisam čula, ali sam čula da kvaliteti jajnih stanica pridonosi konzumiranje dosta proteina (crveno meso i jaja), a isto tako pomaže i folna kiselina

pokušaj ukucati na pretražnik

----------


## sretna35

e, da  i matična mliječ pomaže kvlaiteti js imaš posebanih topic s puno informacija o matičnoj mliječi


sretno

----------


## Bebel

> Da su na VV-u preforsirani, prebukirani i overloaded to vidi i slijepac...... Da li se i što događa u labosu, to cure koje su u postupku bolje mogu procijeniti, posebno ako sad biologica ne govori s pacijentima a prije je to radila!? Neobično u najmanju ruku. NE VJERUJEM i neću vjerovati da to radi namjerno ili iz neke zlobe, već je netko rekao da su sredstva kratka i da nedostaje kapaciteta u frižiderima (nadam se da je to provjerena informacija!?). Isto je netko napisao da doktor i ne može dati bolje objašnjenje ako nema informacija iz labosa.


Potpisujem je u potpunosti, a posebno ovaj dio.
Dodat ću još 2 stvari iz mojeg iskustva:
1. oba puta kad sam imala embrije za zamrzavanje, biologica mi je rekla da među njima ima i onih koji su loši i koji vjerojatno neće preživjeti odmrzavanje, ali ih ona iz  svojih etičkih razloga mora "zbrinuti" (a ne ih bacit kako se to radi u privatnim klinikama).
2. dva puta nisam uspjele obaviti razgovor s njom jer od nas 6-7, dvije cure su je držale u razgovoru više od sat vremena tako da mi ostale nismo mogle dobiti svoju šansu jer su embriji i sala bili spremni.
Da li ih je možda ona trebala izbaciti nakon 10 min.?

Još je tu jako puno faktora koji utječu na postupak zamrzavanja i odmrzavanja,ali ne bih o tome...
Sretno svima
 :Love:

----------


## nataša

Bebel, a kak si ti?

----------


## Bebel

Strogo mirujem i sa strahom čekam novi UZV.
Prije tj. dana smo na 7+3 bili veliki 10mm i srčeko je uredno kucalo. Još je sve jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaako rizično.

----------


## pčelica2009

A otkud to tebi da se zametci u privatnim klinikama bacaju?Jel iz svog iskustva govoriš ili?

----------


## laky

> A otkud to tebi da se zametci u privatnim klinikama bacaju?Jel iz svog iskustva govoriš ili?


pa ako nemaju krio bacaju se a ako imaju onda normalno ne ili ti odlučujes zeli li ih ostaviti ,mislim da tako ide ,jedna poliklinika u ZG do nedavno nije imala krio neznam sad stanje

----------


## pčelica2009

Ova u mom potpisu ima,a ne vjerujem da ove koje nemaju baš *bacaju* zametke.Sigurno imaju alternativne opcije kao npr. dogovor sa nekom koja ima.To mi je tako strašno da ne mogu vjerovati u to.

----------


## gričanka

> već je netko rekao da su sredstva kratka i da nedostaje kapaciteta u frižiderima (nadam se da je to provjerena informacija!?).


Rečenicu o prepunom frižideru sam načula u razgovoru između zaposlenih i ne, nije provjerena, možda bi cure u stimuliranim postupcima mogle više znati o tome, ali mislim da nam nisu dužni davati informacije o tome.

Što se vremena provedenog u razgovoru s biologicom tiče, jednom sam kod nje provela čak 4 minute. Bila je kratka ali jasna i informativna pa nisam imala dodatnih pitanja, ali i moja situacija nije složena ili opterećena dodatnim komplikacijama, pa pošto to ovisi o svakoj ženi individualno tako nekome posveti manje ili više vremena, ali čitav sat?! :shock: 
Samo me muči crvić sumnje koji pita da im nisu možda upućene neke direktive ili po pitanju zamrzavanja a u skladu sa odredbama predstojećeg još NEIZGLASANOG  Zakona? Ne bi me iznenadilo koliko god to strašno bilo!
U očekivanju saborske sjednice  :Love:   a posebno trudničicama

----------


## gričanka

> mislim da nam nisu dužni davati informacije o tome


Ovime mislim isključivo na stanje u frižideru. Mada ne bi bilo suvišno reći taj podatak samo što to onda dovodi do drugih pitanja kao npr. čemu toliko stimuliranih, a vjerujem da ćete se složiti kako ih je više nego ikada prije. Vjerovatno zbog ograničenog broja prirodnih postupaka, i tako opet u krug bez izlaza...
 8)

----------


## Bebel

> npr. čemu toliko stimuliranih, a vjerujem da ćete se složiti kako ih je više nego ikada prije. Vjerovatno zbog ograničenog broja prirodnih postupaka, i tako opet u krug bez izlaza...
>  8)


Ja na žalost nemam statističke podatke sa VV-a pa nisam u mogućnosti donositi procjenu koliko je čega bilo kad. Samo jasne brojke mogu potvrditi ili demantirati neka mišljenja.

----------


## Bebel

> Ova u mom potpisu ima,a ne vjerujem da ove koje nemaju baš *bacaju* zametke.Sigurno imaju alternativne opcije kao npr. dogovor sa nekom koja ima.To mi je tako strašno da ne mogu vjerovati u to.


Obzirom da se spremaš u MB da li si privjerila u kojem stadiju oni zamrzavaju embrije i da li ih sve zadržavaju?

----------


## pčelica2009

Nisam,ali dobro da si mi napomenula da postoji i ta mogućnost koja je za mene neprihvatljiva.Hvala  :Kiss:

----------


## sretna35

u Mariboru sasvim sigurno ne vraćaju i ne zamrzavaju one zametke koji prema njihovoj strogoj procjeni nemaju realne šanse za implantaciju

----------


## draga

NIsam se vec dugo javljala jel sam odlucila uzeti pauzu od nekih 6 mjeseci do jeseni i tada krenuti po ostatak smrzlica.
Ali samo kratka digresija vezano za razgovor s biologicom..

Kod drugog FET-a nitko nije samnom razgovarao niti mi ikada objasnio zasto mi je vraceno *5 embrija*. Kad sam saznala da je toliko komada u igri bila sam šokirana. Šokirana samim time da su mi toliko vratili ( za što smatram da je puno previše) i jos vise šokirana time da nitko nije smatrao za bitno da o tom (za mene ogromnom) broju porazgovara samnom i objasni mi razloge i malo me umiri.

Zato mi danas nije ni malo cudno sto taj postupak nije uspio jel sam se ja danima oko toga zivcirala i bas zato sam odlucila napraviti rez i uzeti pauzu.

Taj kratki razgovor meni bi znacio sve, a vjerujem da se mnoge cure tako osjecaju. Ja sam se u tom trenu, u tom danu osjecala samo kao broj..kao jos jedna odradena stvar za koju nikoga nije briga kako ce zavrsiti.

Sta donosi jesen..vidjet cemo...

----------


## pčelica2009

Ja sam pročitala u mb brošuri da zamrzavaju na nivou od 2-8 stanica.Da i piše da se ispituje vitalnost i kakvoća svakog embrija i da se za fet  odabiru oni sa najvećim biološkim potencijalom.E sada, ovakav je moj stav-tko plaća-taj i diktira.Znači-ako kojim slučajem budem imala što za zamrznuti,i ako prežive odmrzavanje-hoću da mi sve vraćaju bez obzira na procjenu koji će se bolje implatirati.To ću odmah na prvim konzultacijama riješiti.

----------


## gargamelica

Ni s nama nije nitko razgovarao o ničemu a kamoli da mi tko kaže stanje MM ove punkcije testisa šta nam je jako bitno a od 9 stanica vratili 2 a za ostatak sam saznala da nisu zamrzli tek kad sam javila neg betu.

Mislim da nije ni ljudski ni pošteno da živimo u neznanju jer ipak smo mi ti koji se bore za uspijeh pa nam inf samo mogu pomoć za dalje .

Zna li netko ime i prezime biologice ili možda br laboratorija?

----------


## nela.

kojeg laba na vv-u?

----------


## andream

Biologica je Lana Krile.
Za lab nikad niti nisam imala broj, uvijek sam sve rješavala direktno (jer sam pretpostavljala da ako ima manjak vremena za razgovore "uživo", tek će onda telefonski razgovori biti nemoguća misija). Zato me možda i začudio podatak da je u drugim klinikama javljanje stanja dijeljenja embrija nakon punkcija putem telefona - uobičajena praksa.

----------


## gargamelica

Hvala na odgovoru,da li je to ona niska mršava i mrzovoljna jer sam čula da su dvije .
dok sam bila u zg nije htjela s nikim razgovarat .
Tel mi treba iz drugog razloga .  :Mad:

----------


## andream

> da li je to ona niska mršava i mrzovoljna


fizički jest. baš sam se nasmijala opisu, nekako sam već toliko navikla na nju da to kao da i nisam primijetila. ali žena je zaštitni znak VV-a, definitivno. 8)

----------


## draga

Da Lana  je definitivno prepoznatljiva...

Ali moram reci da kad me ranije zvala na razgovor (kod prvog FET-a) bila je super ugodna, jasna i realna. U par minuta objasnila mi je sve sto sam trebala u tom trenutku. Nakon tog razgovora osjecala sam se super pozitivno.I bas mi je to falilo zadnji put..

To je stvarno bilo iznenadenje nakon sto steknes totalno negativan stav o njoj sudeci po izgledu i vjecnoj mrzovolji na licu..

----------


## gargamelica

Pa moj dojam nije zbog njenog stava već i zbog neugodnog razgovora u prvom postupku jako neugodna   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## draga

Zao mi je *gargamelice* zbog tog iskustva..nisi prva od koje to cujem..
To mora da covjeka demotivira i razuljuti za ponorit..

----------


## gričanka

> nemam statističke podatke sa VV-a pa nisam u mogućnosti donositi procjenu koliko je čega bilo kad. Samo jasne brojke mogu potvrditi ili demantirati neka mišljenja.


Ok, ok, trebala sam dodati kako _vjerujem_, ili _čini mi se_, ili _mislim_, jer zapravo ni neznam kako bih do brojki došla. Moje mišljenje, s kojim se usput nitko ne mora složiti, je formirano na temelju osobnog iskustva te razgovora s dr-om, sestrama ili ženama u čekaoni. Naime prošle godine mi je u ožujku određen stimulirani postupak poslije samo 2 prirodnjaka, ali bilo je ili stimulirani ili čekanje i koliko znam takvih situacija je bilo mnogo, a zbog ograničenog broja prirodnih postupaka i to mi je logičan ishod te odredbe. Sad me nekako stanje na Wu u svibnju podsjeća na to razdoblje. 
 :Bye:

----------


## ina33

*Draga*, žao mi je zbog tvog iskustva, mislila sam da su na VV-u bili uveli praksu da se prije transfera ide kod biologice na razgovor, tako je bilo nekok vrijeme, valjda je opet neljudska gužva. Meni su jednom bili vratili 4 i ništa. U biti, na žalost, ovakvo ti je pravilo - vraćaju po biologičinoj procjeni onoliko koliko ima šanse za maksimalno dvojke. To ti znači da je od tvojih 5 recimo 2 bilo s kakvim-takvim šansama za trudnoću, a ove ostale koji su bili loši su vratili jer se na VV-u, ako sam dobro shvatila, drže neke teorije da ako se vrate i ti lošiji embriji kjoi se ne bi implantirali sami po sebi, oni lučenjem nečega (bhcg-a?) pomažu implantaciji tih koji imaju realne šanse. Nemoj se bedirati što su ti embriji možda u ovom ciklusu bili lošiji, ja sam u jednom VV-ovskom imala 13 stanica, od čega 7 loših embrija, nije se uhvatio nijedan, ali su zato embriji od drugog postupka bili dobitni - taj prethodni IVF nam je bio lesson learned koji nam je dr. L rekao i za Maribor jer smo skužili da nas obavezno moraju ICSati jer ako se ne radi ICSI ne oplode se na vrijeme i daju lošije embrije. Vjerojatno i u vašem postpuku postoji nešto za poboljšati.

U Mariboru voze drugačiju teoriju i idu na vraćanje maksimalno 3, i to, recimo, nekome s poviješću neuspješnih transfera i relativno viskoih godina - meni su u mojoj 38.-moj odmrzli i vratili 3, nakon mislim 6-7 prethodnih neuspješnih transfera. Da, *pčelice*, da pojasnim - u MB-u zamrzavaju blastociste, na blastociste idu ako je više od 4 embrija, a meni su zamrznuli morule na blastocistu, ali zamrznu samo one za koje misle da imaju realne šanse za trudnoću. Sumnjam da će ti, recimo, na tvoje inzistiranje, odmrznuti i vratiti više od 3 jer to ide kontra njihovog liječničkog savjeta - u principu nitko (ni VV, ako sam dobro shvatila) ne vraća više od 3 dobra embrija. Tj. ne može se sve ispregovarati i sumnjam da ćeš već na prvim konzultacijama moći inzistirati da ti vraćaju sve smrznute ili tako nešto.

----------


## gričanka

> Pa moj dojam nije zbog njenog stava već i zbog neugodnog razgovora u prvom postupku jako neugodna


Žao mi je i oprosti, znatiželja: kako neugodna? Onda sam ja još dobro prošla. Evo ja ću ipak napisati da je meni, između ostalog rekla: "Vi i ja smo isto godište. Zamislite da ja sad hoću roditi!"   :Embarassed:   Slijedio je opis razvoja embrija, postotak šansi za trudnoću, i to je bilo to u 3 minute! 
Da sam se i sjetila nešto joj odgovoriti, ne bih jer su mi usta bila zabetonirana!  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ina33

> Ova u mom potpisu ima,a ne vjerujem da ove koje nemaju baš *bacaju* zametke.Sigurno imaju alternativne opcije kao npr. dogovor sa nekom koja ima.To mi je tako strašno da ne mogu vjerovati u to.


Definitivno sam za to da se govori o pros i cons svega, pa tako i VV-a, Maribora, Sv. Petra i Pavla, ako treba. To nije blaćenje i uništavanje ugleda, osim ako rječnik nije neprimjeren i iznose se neistine i laži, nego je to razmjena pacijentskih informacija i dojmova, to je ono zašto postoje ovakvi podforumi, uz edukaciju, barem je takvo moje mišljenje. 

Ali, a propos ovog "bacanja" zametaka u priv. klinikama, tu bi stvarno trebalo malo pripaziti na rječnik, pa i u svjetlu prijedloga novog zakona. Ovo nije "igra" u stilu "moj doktor ili moja klinika je bolji od tvog doktora i tvoje klinike". Sve te klinike su na boljitak nama pacijentima, što ih je više, to je nama bolje jer postoji tržište i konkurencija, bile one privatno ili državno. Mislim da se tu radi o nerazumijevanju razloga koji su standardi za zamrzavanje i za proglašavanje zametaka vitalnim i onim koji to nisu, tj. nisu u stanju ostvariti trudnoću. U Mariboru se zameci ne bacaju, ali se niti svi ne zamrzavaju jer se oni koji nisu vitalni ne zamrzavaju. Na VV-u imaju tu neku teoriju da jedni drugima pomažu implantaciji. Klinike se razlikuju u brojnim stvarima, pa i u politci zamrzavanja.

----------


## gričanka

> Mislim da se tu radi o nerazumijevanju razloga koji su standardi za zamrzavanje i za proglašavanje zametaka vitalnim i onim koji to nisu, tj. nisu u stanju ostvariti trudnoću...Na VV-u imaju tu neku teoriju da jedni drugima pomažu implantaciji. Klinike se razlikuju u brojnim stvarima, pa i u politci zamrzavanja.


 Ovo moram potpisati i pozdraviti te; tvoji vrlo edukativni postovi (a čitam ih unatrag 3 godine) su mi zaista mnogo pomogli!

Usput evo i ovdje link o MPO s tri hrabra para i njihovim pričama:

http://rapidshare.com/files/250564763/direkt.avi.html
             Pripremite papirnate maramice, trebat ćete ih  :Bye:

----------


## sretna35

> da li je to ona niska mršava i mrzovoljna
> 			
> 		
> 
> fizički jest. baš sam se nasmijala opisu, nekako sam već toliko navikla na nju da to kao da i nisam primijetila. ali žena je zaštitni znak VV-a, definitivno. 8)


I da ne znam o čemu se ovdje piše prema ovom opisu odmah bih prepoznala o kome se radi, što me  lijepo i nasmijalo   :Laughing:  u ovo rano jutro, a kroz glavu prolazi nemali broj scena iz labosa i ordinacije s Vuka.

Imala sam i ja raznih faza kroz 4 godine koliko sam se družila s ekipom gore do ostvarene trudnoće, ali nikada nisam posumnjala u njihovu motiviranost da nam pomognu bez obzira na pojedine tragi-komične situacije koje su zbog gužve, uvijeta rada, osobnosti pojedinih pacijenata i djelatnika pojavljivale s vremena na vrijeme. Razmislite koji bi bio njihov motiv da rade nešto za što i sami sumnjaju da nema smisla, i oni naravno žele dobru reputaciju i dobre rezultate svog rada.

Jednom sam probala i  u Mb i unatoč svim uvjetima, prostoru, labu, organiziranosti i sl. nisam uspjela dapače, rezultati stimulacije i fertilizacije su bili gori nego ikad (samo tri embrija od 11 zrelih jajnih stanica), nije došlo  do trudnoće, a kada sam se vratila na dobri stari Vuk imala sam osjećaj kao da sam kod kuće i vrlo brzo nakon toga u 2. prirodnjaku ostvarila sam trudnoću i za sada je hvala Bogu sve OK.

Naravno, da svatko ima pravo na svoje mišljenje i iznošenje svojih stavova i razmišljanja i da smo tu da jedni drugima pomognemo i razjasnimo one stvari koje možemo. Ja samo razmišljam o ljudima koji nemaju povjerenje u stručnjake s kojima surađuju i mislim da je to pogubno za suradnju i da na neki način nepovoljno utječe i na ishod postupka. Ja bih se osobno grozno osjećala da nemam povjerenje u stručnjake koji mi pomažu i da me stalno muče aveti sumnje i vjerovatno bih za sebe potražila mjesto gdje bih se odobro osjećala i koje bi mi ulijevalo povjernje i smirenje. Za  mene je to bio i ostao uvijek dr. Lučinger, sve sestre s Gogom na čelu i draga buckasta Slavica iz labosa. Lanu sam prihvatila kao dio tima i znam da svim srcem želi pomoći; iako to uvijek ne izgleda tako, (ponekad čak izgleda kao da nema srca, mislim u emocionalnom smislu).

Ja u svom poslu  također radim s ljudima i  to nažalost, u poslu koji sa sobom donosi niz neuspjeha i razočaranja, puno truda i malo pomaka. I uvijek mi je najteže kad netko pomisli, a i to se događa (dobro to osjetim na svojoj koži) da im ne želim pomoći ili da nisam svoj posao uradila najbolje. Nije uvijek sve u našoj kontroli.

Oprostite na poduljem postu. Jedina namjera ovog posta je da s vama podijelim svoja razmišljanja i osjećanja i da iskažem svoje viđenje situacije na VV-u. Dugo sam se čuvala od uključivanja u ovu raspravu, jer sam prilično emotivna oko svega,  a naročito sada pod utjecajem trudničkih hormona koji me peru (osjetit ćete i to uskoro koje do sada niste). Ne mislim ja da su oni gore savršeni, ali su jako dobri. Mogli bi se i bolje organizirati u to čvrsto vjerujem, međutim, tada bi na dan bilo naručeno 5, max 10 pacijenata i to bi bilo to. Obzirom na moje godine i na činjenicu da mi je teško bilo ostvariti trudnoću puno mi je značilo da sam često mogla u postupke, naravno, svjesna pri tom da udovoljavaju i drugim pacijentima i da ću zbog toga visiti gore u gužvi.

Sretno svima!

----------


## pčelica2009

Ne *ina* ,nisi me shvatila,nisam nikoga veličala,čak naprotiv-napisala sam da ne vjerujem da itko to radi.A nisi me shvatila ni za fet-htjela sam reći ovo-npr.ja sad u mb recimo imam 8 zametaka(nemoguće ali eto primjera radi), vraćaju mi 2 treći dan.Ostaju 6-znači tih 6 su recimo 6 i 4 stanični.Bez obzira na njihovu procjenu kvalitete,ja želim da se svi zamrznu.I onda vraćanje po dva,ili tri-svejedno.Nisam ni mislila da mi vrate sve zametke odjednom.Medicina je krasna stvar ali ni u njoj nije sve kao u matematici.Zato,ako ne može tako,ja neću ni ići u mb.

----------


## pčelica2009

I eto ako možeš ti (pošto ja ne razumijem i ne znam) pojasniti koji su to kvalitetni zametci koji će uroditi implatacijom.Koliko sam ja pročitala da su cure ostale trudne i sa nekim kojem uopće nisu davali šansu.Recimo moja prijateljica koja ima dvojke,svi folikuli popucali,ostao jedan-njihova procjena bila da ništa od toga.Još je vukla nakon transfera torbe na vlak.I eto rezultat.I da ne shvatiš ovo kao nekakvu ljutnju, ne nego me baš zanima to vrednovanje.

----------


## thaia28

Biolog (u klinici gdje se liječim) mi je objasnio da se zamrzavaju samo blastocite (moguće i morula na blastocitu) jer u postupku zamrzavanja oni "dehidriraju" zametak te je moguće da ukoliko se radi o embriju sa 4/6/8 ili nešto više stanica (dakle, do kompaktacije) teško je"dehidrirati" svaku stanica te često u nekima ostaje vode. Kada se zametak zamrzne ta voda se kristalizira i upravo ti kristali leda probijaju stanične membrane. Eto, takvo je meni pojašnjenje dao biolog na pitanje zašto zamrzavaju samo blastice.

----------


## BHany

Evo ja sam se kao i sretna suzdržavala ove rasprave jer, prije svega, prihvaćam i poštujem vaše pojedinačne subjektivne doživljaje i negativna iskustva koja ste doživljavale.

Sad ću ja ipak iznijeti svoj osobni doživljaj.

Neke od vas (one koje su tu dugo kao i ja) znaju da sam u MPO-u od 2001. Od prvog dana na VV-u. U međuvremenu su se promijenili zakoni, pravilnici, neki od liječnika, sestara i inž. i tehničara u labosu, oprema pa i postupci, a  ja sam na uz pomoć ekipe dobila jedno dijete koje danas već ima 5 godina.

Kad sam ja došla plaćali su se lijekovi, dosta materijala,  nisu se uopće vraćale blastociste, već je transfer bio 2. dan, nikad nismo bili u labu na razgovoru, a koliko su nam embrija vratili i kakvi su bili saznali bismo nakon transfera od liječnika. I tada je bila gužva, ali nikada ovakva. 
O spermiogramu smo saznavali od androloga dok smo išli kod njega, kasnije ne...osim, ako smo kao što i sada radim, povirili u karton dok ga nosimo sestri ili ako smo pitali doktora (kao što isto sada radim, on otvori karton u kojem piše apsolutno sve i prokomentiramo te nalaze).

Nakon rođenja moje kćeri, ponovo sam počela dolaziti početkom 2006. godine. Gužva se povećala, lijekovi se više nisu plaćali za tri postupka, bio je samo jedan doktor, sastav u labu se promijenio, čekale su se blastociste, išlo se na razgovor kod magistre u lab (koja meni osobno u toliko puta nikada nije bila neugodna, nikad ni nasmijana, ali uvijek potpuno iskrena i realna). 

Ostali su neki dragi ljudi dr.L, sestra Goga, Marija, Jasminka, Slavica i Joža, Lana, sada kao voditeljica laba. 
I ono najvažnije, moja vjera u njih, i njihovu prosudbu (iz dugogodišnjeg iskustva i suradnje – znam zašto mi npr. vrate 5 embrija nakon odmrzavanja), njihov rad, ali prije svega da uvijek rade najbolje što mogu u trenutno danim im okvirima (financijskim, zakonskim, ljudskim). 

Danas se gužva još dodatno povećala – povećao se broj parova s problemom neplodnosti u odnosu na 2001. i 2006., a povećao se i broj ljudi koji dolaze baš na VV zbog njihovog statusa, a finacijski i zakonski okvir je sve teži. Laboratorij je preopterećen, rade jako dugo, s ograničenim materijalima i medijima, labaratorij često s ponuđenim čini čuda i teško da bi koji drugi biolog u hrv. to mogao napraviti. No činjenica je i da se ne može preko svojih mogućnosti i da u inkubator stane određeni broj oplodnog materijala, materijala u oplodnji, embrija itd. Da interferiranje prekobrojnog korištenja utječe na rezultate...eto da se transferi moraju obaviti prije punkcija da bi se stvorilo mjesto...I ja ove godine prije godišnjeg nisam uspjela doći na red jer svaki mjesec ima previše ljudi i ostavljamo postupak za idući...I možda bih u danim okolnostima i ja počela razmišljati o traženju mjesta u kojem su gužve manje, da oni nisu "moji" i da im ne vjerujem toliko.

U cijelom svom "stažu" upoznavala sam ljude kojima iz nekog rada nije odgovarao VV. Zbog načina rada, pristupa i načina komunikacije pojedinih ljudi, gužvi, skidanja skoro po hodnicima, nedostatka komunikacije. Neki su odlazili, neki su se vraćali... Svatko ima potpuno pravo na ocjenu da mu neki uvjeti ne odgovaraju i da potraži bolje rješenje za sebe u kojem će se udobnije, sigurnije osjećati – psihičko stanje svih koji ovo prolaze dovoljno je traumatično i bez da ga dodatno traumatiziramo nelagodom liječenja u određenom okruženju. Svatko bi trebao izabrati onu kliniku koja mu odgovara.

Nažalost, kao što gledamo oko nas situacija je teška i očito će biti, kako iz svega što nam se sprema, još puno, puno teža – toga se ja bojim – da će još malo, gdje god se odlučili liječiti u Hrvatskoj – trauma biti sve veća i veća.

----------


## gričanka

*BHany*  dobar post i pronalazim se u njemu.
Da, tko zna kako će tek biti!?
 :Bye:

----------


## BHany

Da, zapravo što sam htjela reći je da se hrpa okolnosti mijenja i da to kao i sve druge stvari na našem putu treba prihvatiti kao dalju borbu ako se želi stići do cilja. MPO nije lagan, nije kao druga liječenja, u njemu su uvijek od strane onih koji imaju vlast i moć da nešto promijene bila postavljene prepreke i restrikcije, radije nego olakotne okolnosti, a to se onda odražava na sve koji su u njemu.

Jako je puno faktora u tome i trebalo bi (i bilo bi fer) ih moći sve sagledati.

Moje osobno opredjeljenje je, dakle, da je za mene VV pravi izbor jer se tamo najbolje osjećam, jer sam jako puno puta doživjela istinsku požrtvovnost za pacijente u teškim uvjetima i jer im vjerujem, pa s njima i preživljavam nesretne okolnosti što zadese i njih kao zdravstvene djelatnike koji nam nastoje pomoći i, nažalost, nas. Isto tako moja frendica doživljava Petrovu. Obje smo u pravu. ...I nikoga ja ne mogu uvjeriti u to što sam gore napisala za VV i da ja za njih, obzirom na svoja saznanja, nemam nikakve sumnje, ako ta osoba nije sama VV tako doživjela... 
I zato, svatko bi za sebe trebao pronaći takvo okruženje u kojem će se tako osjećati   :Love:

----------


## Bebel

*BHany*
Potpisujem te u potpunosti.
Još ću dodati da se nadam kako će dok god ja budem pacijent VV-a gđa. Krile biti biolog te klinike koliko god mi nekad njezina realnost teško pala.
Divim joj se i ona je najzaslužnija zato što VV ima toliko uspjeha.

----------


## pčelica2009

Naravno,bitno je vjerovati svom dr. i dobro se osjećati i znati da nisi brojka već čovjek.Slažem se.  :Smile:

----------


## sretna35

*BHany*  :Love:

----------


## Alyssa

Potpisujem BHany, a posebno Bebel. Ne jednom cula sam (od struke) o mr. Krile kao o jednom od najvecih strucnjaka, ne samo na ovim prostorima, i kao o osobi koja je uvelike zasluzna za tako dobre rezultate VV-a.

Sto se tice njezinog nacina komunikacije, jasno mi je da mnoge zene dotuce nedostatkom takta, a takav stres zadnje je sto bilo kojoj zeni u postupku treba. Ali meni osobno vise pase tako, realno, iskreno i ravno u glavu, nego uvijeno u celofan. Nekako onda znam na cemu sam, ne pitam se je li mi nesto presuceno. Nasuprot Lani, dr. A je divan i brizan, ali bas zato sam se ponekad pitala je li mi rekao bas pravo stanje stvari. On nekako jako misli na psihu zene u postupku, reakcija mu je najcesce "sve je to super" i, kolikogod mu na tome bila zahvalna, nekad me bas to kopkalo. Ima nas razlicitih, moja psiha bolje reagira na direktan pristup, inace me "a sto ako..." pojede... No ono sto mi je definitivno najbitnije kod mr. Krile, zaista nikad nisam sumnjala u njezinu procjenu - da mi je predlozila vracanje 4 blastica (umjesto 2) sigurna sam da bi pristala. Jer cinjenica je da VV ima uzasno mali postotak trojki, a cesto vrate vise od 2 embrija.

----------


## ina33

Potpisujem *BHany*, razumijem *sretnu35*, ali ne bih voljela da se općenito topici na forumu pretvore u hrpu odvojenih topica podrške, bez imalo zrnaca sumnje i (konstruktivne) kritike, but - it's just me. Jednako su mi vrijedna i iskustva perkice koja je imala u Mariboru fjasko i sretne35 i pozitivna iskustva s VV-a, i negativna i sve živo. VV jest definitivno dobra klinika, a meni se čini i najbolja u RH! Ali, da je situacija koji put zbog gužve kaotična - a i to je, evo i mog iskustva dijeljenja kreveta s još jednom pacijenticom nakon transfera i unatoč svemu što znam - gužve, naljudski napori i sl. i dalje mi je to ostalo u mom sjećanju kao jedan začudan događaj. Ja polazim uvijek, kao i svi mi, od sebe, i mene bi demotiviralo čitanje samo pozitive i di se onda oni koji nešto slučajno posumnjaju odmah tjeraju na drugu kliniku. Netko će sumnje razriješit na način da će ostat kod svog doktora, za što ne bi. Da ponovno počinjem meni bi to falilo - to da se ne govori ništa negativno i odmah ljudi ušutkavaju jer je nemoguće da je sve super pozitivno, unatoč trudu i entuzijazmu u koji put partizanskim uvjetima i uvjetima opstanka MPO-a u Hrvata, kao što je i nemoguće da je sve uvijek pozitivno u uvjetima neemotivnog interfejsinga u Mariboru.

*Pčelice* - kako ja shvaćam situaciju, mislim u Mariboru nećeš moći inzistirati da ti zamrzavaju one embrije koje oni smatraju da nisu vitalni tj. sposobni za implantaciju. Oni to ne rade i takve postupke ne naplaćuju. Na način Đavoljeg odvjetnika, to se može interpretirati dvojako a) ne žele raditi postupke s embrijima u čiju sposobnost implantacije ne vjeruju jer su to racionalni ljudi, koji se ne vode svjetonazornim pitanjima toliko koliko se vode ljudi u RH  i ne smatraju da od toga pacijenti imaju koristi budući da postupak teče, prolazi se transfer, bilda se endometrij, uzimaju se utrići, a šanse minimalne i ne žele to naplaćivati ili b) ne žele da im takvi transferi čija bi uspješnost bila na granici čuda ulaze u statistiku. 
S druge strane, kad gledam protok vremena, ja sam na VV-u imala transfer 9 loših embrija i koji put mi je, s obzirom da mi je već 40, najviše žao izgubljenog vremena jer mi je ono sad najdragocjenije i sa svojim FSH-om ne mogu ga vratiti, ali, svak ima svoj put, pa tako i ja i ja sam si sama najviše kriva što nisam ubrzavala, nego usporavala kad me i doktor na VV-u ubrzavao. Svi ti moji postupci su bili korisni i bili su lesson learned za dobitni, osoblje je bilo fantastično, dr. L predivan, meni je osobno i Lana "četri pištolja" bila baš simpa i antipod vječno pozitivnim dr-ovima (ja trebam malo tog mračnjaštva da me "centrira"  8) ).

Stvarno se nadam da će na ovom topicu biti mjesta i sumnji, bez odmah da se krene pozivati na herojske napore koje tim na VV-u ulaže za dobrobit svojih pacijenata. I sumnja je ljudska i najbolje će je otklonit pozitivni primjer i i odgovori zašto je to tako, a ne da žena kuha svoje sumnje sama sa sobom bez da smije na topicu pitat jer se boji da će je optužit da uništava ugled klinici. Koliko god dr-ovi ginu za nas - oni su tu zbog nas, a ne mi zbog njih.

----------


## ina33

> I eto ako možeš ti (pošto ja ne razumijem i ne znam) pojasniti koji su to kvalitetni zametci koji će uroditi implatacijom.Koliko sam ja pročitala da su cure ostale trudne i sa nekim kojem uopće nisu davali šansu.Recimo moja prijateljica koja ima dvojke,svi folikuli popucali,ostao jedan-njihova procjena bila da ništa od toga.Još je vukla nakon transfera torbe na vlak.I eto rezultat.I da ne shvatiš ovo kao nekakvu ljutnju, ne nego me baš zanima to vrednovanje.


Ne shavaćam ko ljutnju i znam da postoje zameci drugog dana ocijenjeni jako loše pa su se opet pokrenuli itd. U Mariboru, u pravilu, idu na blastociste ili morule di se bolje vidi "kakav je ko". To bi ti pino bolje znala razjasnit, ali to je ona teorija da je pola zametaka nesposobno za implantaciju a to se najbolje vidi 5 dan. Ja sam, na svoje čuđenje, u Mariboru rutinski dobila blastociste, bilo je 9 embrija, ali su zamzrnuli i radili sa 7, jer su ova 2 proglašena lošima. Ako ti je to etičko pitanje, raspravi to na konzultacijama u Mariboru, vjerojatno će te pokušat obeshrabriti i reći da oni ne preporučaju zamrzavanje embrija koje ne proglase vitalnima, ali možda će napraviti to ako pacijent ima etičke razloge. Općenito, u Mariboru se, čini mi se, ide na manje embrija, nego na VV-u, tj. s većinom pokušavaju ići na blastociste i s većinom im to uspije, iako znam žena koje su imale transfere embrija 3. dana i isto uspjele, to procjenjuju njihovi biolozi, ali, u pravilu, ako ima više od 4 stanice ide se na blastociste. Ja ne bih otpisala MB već u startu, otpiši ih nakon što ti na konzultacijama kažu da ti eventualno neće izać' u susret.

----------


## andream

> meni je osobno i Lana "četri pištolja" bila baš simpa i antipod vječno pozitivnim dr-ovima (ja trebam malo tog mračnjaštva da me "centrira"


Ina, ovo si napisala baš "u sridu", točno je tako i ja doživljavam   :Smile:

----------


## BHany

Ne bih rekla da itko ovdje misli da se ne smije iznositi svoja iskustva, već da ih treba sagledati kroz realnu sliku stanja jer ako se iznesu samo iskustva kroz određenu sumnju u integritet rada, to jednostavno pogodi cure koje su, da ne kažem, emotivno vezane za kliniku i onda nastane nesporazum, a mislim da nitko ničije mišljenje ili iskustvo u osnovi ne bi htio neuvažiti ili pocijeniti.

Što se tiče odlaska s klinike, mislim da niti itko ikoga nije mislio tjerati, ali očito je trenutna situacija takva kakva je - određene stvari se događaju - ukoliko kroz neposrednu komunikaciju s liječnikom ne možemo vratiti sigurnost da smo na pravom putu po pitanju klinike i svako se jutro (ili kroz određeni vremenski period) budimo sa sumnjom i pitanjem da li smo zakinuti za nešto, a imamo mogućnosti da to promjenimo - zašto ne? Milijun smo puta na raznim topicima sugerirali curama da probaju promijeniti kliniku iz jednog ili drugog razloga...Jednostavno mislim da čovjek treba pokušati razriješiti svoje dileme - ako to ne može - mislim da je teško živjeti s tim i prolaziti MPO - zašto bi to uopće netko želio?


Činjenice?
Novaca je sve manje - pacijenata sve više. Labratorij grca - i to sam na svoje uši čula od njih - ne jednom. Teško mi je govoriti o detaljima, ali ako se došlo na više od 20 punkcija i više od 20 transfera na dan (AIH-ove, spermiograme, zamrzavanja, odmrzavanja i sl. i ne spominjem), onda je jasno koliko jednoj osobi treba vremena da napravi sve iVF-ove i ICSI-ove, i ostalo...i koliki bi inkubator trebao biti...da bi sve bilo optimalno. A svi znamo kako je stvarno stanje tamo. Jednostavno od tuda problemi - nažalost. Kako će se rješiti - teško...sve teže čini mi se.

I na kraju o meni, da ne mislite da pričam napamet.
I ja sam jedna od vas koja je o.g. imala 15 j.s. ICSI. Čekala sam drugi dan poslije punkcije, dođite sutra, pa treći, dođite sutra. Poveselila sam se jer znači idemo na peti dan - imamo blastice. Nažalost ne. Peti dan me magistra pozvala, rekla da se od svih njih oplodilo tek nekoliko, da će mi ih vratiti sve jer su toliko loši da jedva imam neke minimalne šanse za trudnoću...čekala je peti dan jer se nadala da će se početi razvijati barem minimalno - mislim da mi drugi i treći dan zapravo nije imala šta vratiti, pa je ipak pokušala još čekati. Nije mi dala puno nade već jednostavno činjenica o kojoj je ina govorila da će stanice kad dođu u maternicu možda podržati jedna drugu i da će s jedna od njih u idelnim uvjetima maternice nastaviti razvijati je bila jedina šansa. Nije upalila. 
Razloge zašto je došlo do slabe oplodnje, uz našu dijagnozu, već sam gore ugrubo navela.
Da, da dodam da niti moje js. u ovom postupku nisu bile idelne - stimulirana sam gonalom, u prethodnim postupcima je to bilo OK - i trudna sam bila iz stimulacije gonalom. Ali sad sam znatno starija. Na prošloj stimulaciji stimulirana sam menopurom, j.s. su bile odlične, ali i hs...opet smo išli na gonal, ali j.s. nisu bile tako dobre.

Dakle, hoću reći - takvom razvoju i ishodu događaja je doprinjeo čitav niz okolnosti koje je sve trebalo uzeti u obzir. Sve je to balansiranje između ovog i onog i nema sigurne jednadžbe koja će dovesti do uspjeha. A mi kao pacijenti vjerojatno ne možemo sagledati sve specifičnosti i bez obzira na naše informiranje i istraživanje...zato mislim da je bitan i onaj dio o sigurnosti i povjerenju u one koji nas liječe.

----------


## ksena28

obzirom da sam ja, odnosno moja situacija, uzrokom ove rasprave, ja ću, kom milo, kom drago, iznijeti svoje činjenice:

1. ja nisam NIKADA razgovarala s dr Krile (iskreno, ja sam do jučer mislila da je bucka Lana)
2. ja na transferu uopće nisam znala koliko mi se embrija vraća
3. nakon transfera mi je dr A rekao: vjerojatno ćemo nešto zamrznuti. 
4. nakon choragona na moje inzistiranje mi je rekao: ništa nije zamrznuto, nažalost nije se oplodilo.
5. ne znam je li kod mene rađen IVF ili ICSI
6. ne znam što se događalo 5 dana u labu, ali su me uredno pet dana slali doma i govorili da dođem sutra bez ikakvog pojašnjenja ni u jednom trenutku

i 7. samo pacijetice dr A koje su bile sa mnom na punkciji nisu bile na konzultacijama u labu (nijedna!), pacijetice dr L su bile u 2 navrata po pola sata!

to su moje činjenice, ne kritike!

----------


## ksena28

i ne, nisam glupa pa da ne znam pitati, pitala jesam, ali ja ni u jednom trenutku nisam od dr dobila odgovor. pitala bih i dr Krile, ali do nje nisam nikada došla. čak sam i nosala nekakvu čokoladu za nju, koju sam na kraju hvala na pitanju uredno ja pojela!

----------


## nela.

Draga ksena znam kako ti je tako sam i ja ispala u 12mj da nisam išla do Lane i znam da nije lijep osječaj kad neznaš nit kolko ih je vraćeno a ni kakvi su.
Osječala sam se ko zadnja rupa na sviralu jer se baš taj dan kad sam ja išla na transfer nije išlo do nje.
Al moja preporuka ti je za sljedeći put inzistiraj da želiš s njom pričat i vjeruj mi primit će te.
 :Love:

----------


## bony

> obzirom da sam ja, odnosno moja situacija, uzrokom ove rasprave, ja ću, kom milo, kom drago, iznijeti svoje činjenice:
> 
> 1. ja nisam NIKADA razgovarala s dr Krile (iskreno, ja sam do jučer mislila da je bucka Lana)
> 2. ja na transferu uopće nisam znala koliko mi se embrija vraća
> 3. nakon transfera mi je dr A rekao: vjerojatno ćemo nešto zamrznuti. 
> 4. nakon choragona na moje inzistiranje mi je rekao: ništa nije zamrznuto, nažalost nije se oplodilo.
> 5. ne znam je li kod mene rađen IVF ili ICSI
> 6. ne znam što se događalo 5 dana u labu, ali su me uredno pet dana slali doma i govorili da dođem sutra bez ikakvog pojašnjenja ni u jednom trenutku
> 
> ...


potpiujem ksenu u svim navodima, pogotovo ovo da su pacjentice dr.L dobile odgovore,za razliku od nas koje smo kod dr A.To znam pouzdano jer mi je prijateljica  isti dan kad i ja bila gore i još uvijek se čudi da ja nisam nikakav odgovor dobila.Ona je čak dva puta bila unutra i to u oba postupka koje je dosad imala
i nevjerujem da bi i na inzistiranje dobila odgovor jer su nam stalno govorili da je gužva i da nema vremena.

----------


## bony

potpiujem=potpisujem   :Embarassed:

----------


## nela.

Ja sam pacijentica dr Lučija pa nisam bila kod lane na razgovoru.

----------


## vikki

> Ja sam pacijentica dr Lučija pa nisam bila kod lane na razgovoru.


I ja. A Ksenu potpuno shvaćam.

----------


## bony

> Ja sam pacijentica dr Lučija pa nisam bila kod lane na razgovoru.


da li si dobila koji odgovor od ovih kseninih nabrojenih ?zanima me čisto informativno -nije napad   :Grin:   :Wink:

----------


## bubble_71

Ja sam isto pacijentica dr.L pa nisam bila na razovoru kod Lane,niti nisam znala koliko mi ih vraćaju,ni kakvi su...o zamrzavanju sam čula kad sam prijavila betu...nažalost ništa!Mislim za razovore kod biologa nema veze dal si pacijent dok.L ili A

----------


## bubble_71

Ksena,,,ja sam pacijent dok.L pa sam se osjećala kao ti  :Love:

----------


## bony

> !Mislim za razovore kod biologa nema veze dal si pacijent dok.L ili A


možda ,ja sam tad bila uvjerena da ima  :Unsure:  .možda sam samo baksuz.

----------


## nela.

Ne nisam dobila nijedan odgovor zato sam i napisala da sam se osjećala ko zadnja rupa na sviralu.Al sam zato u 3 mj inzistirala de želim do lane i mogu ti reć da me zvala u lab.Al ni tad nisam bajno prošla jer od mojih 16 stanica nisam dobila ništa.došli smo do 10 neznam dal da kažem blasta 3 mi vraćene 5 dan a ostalo je trebalo bit zamrznuto 6 dan al nisu preživjeli tako mu je rečeno

----------


## bony

> Ne nisam dobila nijedan odgovor zato sam i napisala da sam se osjećala ko zadnja rupa na sviralu.Al sam zato u 3 mj inzistirala de želim do lane i mogu ti reć da me zvala u lab.Al ni tad nisam bajno prošla jer od mojih 16 stanica nisam dobila ništa.došli smo do 10 neznam dal da kažem blasta 3 mi vraćene 5 dan a ostalo je trebalo bit zamrznuto 6 dan al nisu preživjeli tako mu je rečeno


ok  :Kiss:  
uglavnom tvoj krajnji rezultat od 16 stanica je stvarno  :shock: , za psihu katastrofa.Iako ni ja nisam puno bolje prošla nadam se da ce u narednim postupcima biti bolje   :Wink:

----------


## nela.

da to si dobro rekla što se psihe tiče.
Dva dana kud sam hodala tud san plakala neznam dal mi je bilo gore vidjet negativnu betu il kad sam čula da mi ništa nije zamrznuto.
al ja i dalje imam veliko povjerenje u svog dragog dr Lučija i nadam se sljedeći put boljem ishodu i manjim gužvama u frižideru  :Love:

----------


## gričanka

> da to si dobro rekla što se psihe tiče. ...


I ja sam se tako osjećala, doduše prespavala sam, pa novi dan...
Već sam napisala da sam u labu bila samo jednom prilikom prvog ET u XI/2007 i dugo vremena sam provela u uvjerenju da nas zovu samo prvi puta i poslije ne osim ako ima nekih radikalnijih promjena dok nisam prema pisanju cura na forumu skužila kako zapravo to hoda (ili ne hoda)
*Xena28*  neznam što bih rekla, stvarno traumatično.

----------


## ina33

> Jednostavno mislim da čovjek treba pokušati razriješiti svoje dileme - ako to ne može - mislim da je teško živjeti s tim i prolaziti MPO - zašto bi to uopće netko želio?


Potpisujem i to je upravo ono zbog čega ja mislim da se i unutar ovog topica trbaju razrješavati dileme - tipa zašto mi je transferirano 5. Mislim da VV-ovci na to i računaju jer računaju žena će pitat druge pa će joj objasnit, ako mi već nemamo vremena, one će uputiti jedna drugu. A propos emotivne veze, moje je mišljenje da je ona i dobra i nije dobra - dobra utoliko što daje vjeru, loša utoliko što blokirava u nekim razmišljanjima o alternativama. Meni osobno je pomagalo to kad sam otkačila emocije, ostala na tome da su mi svi simpa, ali tome pristupala nekako što jemoguće više racionalno - taj me pristup manje trošio, ali, opet - svi smo mi različiti/različite, ali meni je bitno da se pitanje ili kritika ili naznaka sumnje o nekoj klinici ne shvaća osobno i emotivno od strane pacijenata. Mislim da smo zato sve mi tu - neko da pita, neko da odgovori i eventualne sumnje razriješi.

Ksena, a propos tvog slučaja, mislim da će ti pomoći da proaktivnije kreneš pitati. Ja sam u početku imala osjećaj da mi je neugodno još i postavljati pitanja i tako dodatno usporavati proces na VV-u jer kad bi svaka pitala itd. Ali, bitno sam se bolje osjećala kad sam počela pitati, ne očekujući unaprijed da će mi se reći (to mi je nekako bilo prvotno normalno očekivanje, ali kako sam kužila koje su to gužve i da je mogućnost komuniciranja minimalna), postala sam u svojim pitanjima uvjetno rečeno "agresivnija" i odmah sam se bolje osjećala na VV-u jer normalno da su mi odgovarali, a jednom sam telefonski doprijela do Lane čak i u uvjetima kad je radio samo jedan dr i kad je upravo odlazio Romac iz laba, probaj tako, mislim da će ti biti lakše kad uspostaviš takav modus vivendi s klinikom jer će ti sigurno dati odgovore i toliko vremena imaju za posvetiti se, sjećam se da se jednom L ljutio ka sam mu ušla raskopčanih čizama, rekavši da to ne radim i da toliko vremena za svakog imaju  :Love: . Znači, moja ti je poruka - pristojno se izbori za svojih 5 min, skiciraj si pitanja da je to sve vremenski kraće i dobit ćeš odgovore.

----------


## bony

bilo bi puno lakše da su žene upucene i upoznate sa ovakvim radom vv-a,jer da jesu ne bi bilo ovoliko razočaranih  :Sad:

----------


## ksena28

cure moje drage, ja se s VV ne mičem i ne idem nigdje. bez obzira na sve moje dileme i eventualne kritike (kako ih tko shvatio) ja sam pacijentica dr A i u 9. mj idem u nove pobjede i ne sumnjam, ni najmanje, da ću uskoro biti mama.
ono što sam navela su činjenice, za bolje razumjevanje mene i moje situacije, jer se pisalao u par navrata "zašto nisi ovo, zašto nisi ono"!
ja sam novinar, ne libim se pitati, nemam problema s pristupom i ne bojim se nikoga. ono što je mene više od tih mojih "nezgoda" s VV-a pogodilo je nedostatak demokratičnosti ovog pdf-a, reakcije tipa odite drugdje, ne blatite nikoga, itd.
no, mislim da smo na kraju krajeva riješile sve dileme i da je opći zaključak, ako se slažete, da trebamo dijeliti iskustva, kakva god bila. svima veliki   :Love:  i   :Kiss:

----------


## ina33

> bilo bi puno lakše da su žene upucene i upoznate sa ovakvim radom vv-a,jer da jesu ne bi bilo ovoliko razočaranih


PItajte i na ovom topicu, zato smo tu, zašto bi se kuhala razočarenja unutar sebe jer se ne stigne pitat doktora, a ženira se pitat ovdje, puno je lakše kad se neke stvari shvate i pitaju i razočarenje kaže suborkama i one ga nekako razriješe,a  i L mi je par puta rekao kao puno vi jedna drugoj objasnite pa nama olakšate u toj gužvi. U ovome a propos pitanja na topicu ful potpisujem ksenu.

----------


## bubble_71

Slažem se da se treba izboriti da dobiješ odgovore.Ja neizmjerno vjerujem u dok.L i njegov rad te ga nebi mjenjala nikad.Kao što i vjerujem u rad cijele ekipe.

Zato...želim svima uspješniju jesen sa što više plusića  :Kiss:

----------


## tinaka

Sad ću ja ko padobranac sa SD pitati:
kaj vas na VV ne pitaju koliko embrija želite da vam se vrati?!  :?

----------


## andream

> kaj vas na VV ne pitaju koliko embrija želite da vam se vrati?!


mene nijednom nije pitala, ni u stimuliranom ni u FET-u, ali kako smo pisali, to je ionako politika klinike i na to smo navikli, rekla bih. druga je stvar što je biologica iskusna i vrstan stručnjak na ovom području.

----------


## loki

Ja sam pacijentica dr.L, nisam bila na razgovoru sa biologicom dr L mi je na moje pitanje kakav je embrij rakao ako za 14 dana budeš trudna znaš da je dobar, ovo je za moju psihu bilo dovoljno, živjela normalno, putovala i nisam više o transferu razmišljala.
Vjerujem da sam imala još embija i pitala o tome da bi mi odgovorio.
Nažalost od 9 mjeseca sam opet gore i uopće me ne zanima razgovor sa biologicom, Lučijev odgovor mi je dosta, znam da imam godina i preveć i da mi jajne stanice nisu više mlade.
Nažalost nas je i puno previše na VV, a dr teško odbijaju žene tako da nam nema druge nego pitati.
Inaće Ksena prilog je bio odličan, svima želim od srca u 9 mjesecu da postanemo trbušaste  :Love:

----------


## tinaka

> kaj vas na VV ne pitaju koliko embrija želite da vam se vrati?!
> 			
> 		
> 
> mene nijednom nije pitala, ni u stimuliranom ni u FET-u, ali kako smo pisali, to je ionako politika klinike i na to smo navikli, rekla bih. druga je stvar što je biologica iskusna i vrstan stručnjak na ovom području.


Pitala sam jer kako nisam s VV, to mi je bilo malo iznenadjujuće, mislila sam da u svakoj klinici pitaju par. Nama su na SD rekli još prije transfera da se doma dogovorimo koliko želimo da nam vrate, dva ili tri. Ali ne želim ulaziti u rasprave, samo sam više informativno pitala. 
Hvala i sretno!  :Smile:

----------


## pirica

za mene je VV bio prvi izbor, premda sam znala koliko se čeka i eto pokazalo se točnim. po meni su oni možda i najbolja MPO klinika u RH i po meni je razgovor s biologicom skroz nepotreban, jer nitko pa ni ona ne može znat kako će tijelo reagirat nakon et-a, tj. hoće li prihvatit plod ili ne. a obzirom da se takvi razgovori obavljaju onda bi bilo bolje da ih obavlja netko ko zna komunicirat s ljudima, jer smo pod tolikim stresom i stvarno nije potrebno da u suzama izlazimo iz laboratorija. već sam dosta pisala o tome kako sam ja reagirala na stimulaciju i sva sam bila jadna zbog toga i onda još dobim komentar "Vi morate znat da ja nisam čudotvorac i ne mogu od govna napravit pitu", mislim po meni to nije u redu ista se stvar mogla reći na humaniji način. a to se "govno" očekuje svaki dan, eto ipak je napravila pitu  :Smile:

----------


## ksena28

pirice   :Kiss:

----------


## amel

Cure, budite uporne i pitajte. Ja sam na VV bila i u onom periodu kada je radio samo  dr. L  i gužve su bile nesnosne. čak i tada uvijek kada sam imala nedoumica ja sam pitanja još  kod kuće napisala na papir ,izvadila papirić pred L. i počela čitati pitanje po pitanje. On se znao i javiti na tel u pol mog popisa, al ja sam mrtva hladna kad je spustio slušalicu rekla  imam još pitanja. I na sva sam dobila odgovor i bilo mi je puno lakše. I nije se ljutio kaj pitam-nikad.
A Lana-imala sam 4 transfera i samo prije zadnjeg sam išla na konz. kod nje-odmjerila me pogledom i rekla-jadne ste konstitucije pa vraćam samo 2 (je da sam ja jako sitna, al baš  da sam jadna...).
Do tada mi je L. uvijek poslije transfera rekao koliko je vratio i kakve su mi šanse-ne bi mi smetalo ni da mi je on taj 4 put rekao sve te podatke.
Al eto baš sam taj put ostala trudna tako da mi je u neku ruku donijela sreću pa nek sam joj onda jadne konstitucije i dalje -neću se buniti!  :Smile:

----------


## Alyssa

*pirice*, X za komentar i  :Heart:   za pitu!   :Laughing:  

*ksena*,  :Love:  . Nadam se da ces na jesen imati prvi i zadnji susret s Lanom! Jednostavno ne znam sto bih rekla, ja sam izgleda jedna od rijetkih sretnica koje su s Lanom pricale u SVAKOM postupku (a nije bilo ni toliko davno), sad ispada da je to vise iznimka nego pravilo  :/ . Zato sam se i mogla osvrnuti samo na njezin nacin komunikacije a ne na izostanak iste.

----------


## andream

I još nešto - žena naprosto obožava postotke. Kad sam je pitala kod FET-a nakon cijele njene recitacije koliko mi daje šanse, od srca se nasmijala, na tren promislila i ispalila ko iz topa - 30%. I eto ispalo je da je od tih 30 na kraju - 100%.

----------


## dudadudaduda

evo da podržim Ksenu 28 i potpuno je shvaćam jer sam i ja tako prošla niko mi nije ništa rekao ni koliko se oplodilo ni dali će biti šta zamrznuto,imala 9 j. s. ,a jedino šta mi je dr. A. odmah poslije punkcije rekao da će mi biti vraćeno samo jedan ,i ja mislim da su se samo s tim jednim pozabavili a za ovo drugo nisu imali vremena, ali ne mogu shvatit kad mi je dr. rekao da vraća samo jedan radi moje visine da nemam visinu da ako bi bili blizanci nebi to mogla iznijeti,ja sam visoka 1,62 dali je ko kad dobio takav odgovor? A mene nije ni pitao koliko bi htjela da mi vrate jer već poslije punkcije mi je rekao samo jedan. Imali ko te visine a da su mu vraćena više od jednog?

----------


## Mrva

[quote="amel"]jadne ste konstitucije pa vraćam samo 2 (je da sam ja jako sitna, al baš  da sam jadna...).
quote]

mama joj je jadna!  :Laughing:  

nego cure, dr a. rekao mi je da moram obavit jopš neke preglede, pa vas koje znate pitam:
kariotip oba partnera, kako se to izvodi?(na rebru)
ja ću navest sve: traži se:
SE,KKS,OGTT,BR,AST,GGT,LDH,ALP,UREA,KREATININ,PV,A  PTV,TORCH,TSH,FT3,FT4,ANTITPO,ANTITG,ANA,ANTIKARDI  OLIPINSSA PROTUTIJELA(lgG,IgM)LAC???
Bila bih vam zahvalna za bar neki od odgovora!
i još jedniMM ide u srijedu andrologu i na spermiogram.koliko se to vremenski dugo obavlj i kako pregled izgleda?
HVALA

----------


## andrejaaa

dudadudaduda,ja sam visoka 1,60 pa su mi vraćali i po dva,tri,niko mi nikada nije nešto tako rekao,ni u Petrovoj ni drA :?

----------


## amyx

Kakve su to sad gluposti oko visine  :?  :?  :?  Kako je ona cigančica nedavno sa 14 godina bez problema rodila zdrave bliziće ?

----------


## Biene

> mi je dr. rekao da vraća samo jedan radi moje visine da nemam visinu da ako bi bili blizanci nebi to mogla iznijeti,ja sam visoka 1,62 dali je ko kad dobio takav odgovor?


Možda se je dr šalio (iako ja takav humor ne shvaćam baš)
Mojoj frendici koja ima oko 47kg i visoka je 160 vraćene su 2 blastice i čeka blizance, tak da mi je ovaj komentar neshvatljiv :/

----------


## gričanka

> ... bitno sam se bolje osjećala kad sam počela pitati, ne očekujući unaprijed da će mi se reći (to mi je nekako bilo prvotno normalno očekivanje, ali kako sam kužila koje su to gužve i da je mogućnost komuniciranja minimalna.


Odličan post, s naglaskom na ovo

----------


## gričanka

> obzirom da sam ja, odnosno moja situacija, uzrokom ove rasprave,...


a u toj raspravi su sudjelovale i cure s pozitivnim i negativnim iskustvima, iznijele dileme i mišljenja i po tome ja ovu raspravu smatram produktivnom, jer smo saznali više, a to je svrha foruma. Neznam koliko ti je to sve ovo pomoglo u traženju odgovora s obzirom na tvoju situaciju, ali sam znam da ćeš se naoružati pitanjima za slijedeći posjet doktoru!
 :Love:

----------


## gričanka

> "...i ne mogu od govna napravit pitu",


Ovo je po meni zaista vodeći biser Laninih izjava.
*Pirice* sve najbolje za pitu  :Love:  




> "...jadne ste konstitucije pa vraćam samo 2 (je da sam ja jako sitna, al baš da sam jadna...).


Ni ja ne kužim što je pjesnik htio reći :?  Da, valjda je trebalo biti duhovito!

----------


## tiki_a

Podržavam ksenu. Meni je nepojmljivo da ne znam koliko folikula imam, zatim koliko je bilo js, koliko ih se oplodilo, kako se zametak dijelio, ima li na vidiku novih IVF metoda itd., itd. ...Srce me zaboli od pomisli da to ne znam. Ali eto, ima ljudi koji ne vole znati, i to je njihovo pravo kao i pravo nas koji na ipak ovako specifičnom terenu volimo znati što se događa.

----------


## vikki

> nego cure, dr a. rekao mi je da moram obavit jopš neke preglede, pa vas koje znate pitam:
> kariotip oba partnera, kako se to izvodi?(na rebru)
> ja ću navest sve: traži se:
> SE,KKS,OGTT,BR,AST,GGT,LDH,ALP,UREA,KREATININ,PV,A  PTV,TORCH,TSH,FT3,FT4,ANTITPO,ANTITG,ANA,ANTIKARDI  OLIPINSSA PROTUTIJELA(lgG,IgM)LAC???
> Bila bih vam zahvalna za bar neki od odgovora!
> i još jedniMM ide u srijedu andrologu i na spermiogram.koliko se to vremenski dugo obavlj i kako pregled izgleda?
> HVALA


Mrva, odi na topik IMUNOLOŠKE pretrage na ovom pdf-u, naći ćeš dosta o tome (inače, to je KKS-biokemija, imunologija-štitnjača, koagulacija, zarazna i vaši kromosomi - tri vađenja krvi na tri mjesta). Sretno!

----------


## ketty28

slazem se s vama da trebate sve znati iako sam sigurna da imamo potpuno povjerenje u doktore i biologicu ali je nekako lakse kad nam kazu brojku, barem bi meni bilo, meni su 4 dobre ali ih je jos 12 smrzmuto  jer su se sve oplodile, pa me zanima jel bolje vracati smrzlice odmah  ciklus nakon hiperstimulacije ili je bolje sacekati jesen da se tijelo odmori, prvi put sam u postupku pa me zanima jel netko od vas imao takva iskustva, unaprijed hvala

----------


## ana-

Evo mene curke da vam se javim i malo popravim raspoloženje ja sam bila kod biologice na dan transvera i sve je brzinski objasnila kod dr.L. i s nama su bile i od dr.A. pacijentice.
Evo danas bili na drugom uzv-u i imamo dva prekrasna   :Heart:   :Heart:  trudna 6+2 veličina im je 6mm.

Svima puno sreće od   :Heart:   želimo nas troje  :Kiss:   :Kiss:  

-----------------------------
ja 83 endo.pcos
2007.op.endo.lpsc
mm 82 sve ok
1. IVF stim. vv-trudna 
 imamo blizančeke :D  :D

----------


## amyx

> slazem se s vama da trebate sve znati iako sam sigurna da imamo potpuno povjerenje u doktore i biologicu ali je nekako lakse kad nam kazu brojku, barem bi meni bilo, meni su 4 dobre ali ih je jos 12 smrzmuto  jer su se sve oplodile, pa me zanima jel bolje vracati smrzlice odmah  ciklus nakon hiperstimulacije ili je bolje sacekati jesen da se tijelo odmori, prvi put sam u postupku pa me zanima jel netko od vas imao takva iskustva, unaprijed hvala


ja sam imala HS i nismo išli na transfer. To je bilo sad u lipnju. Kad se HS smirila išla sam kod dr A na kontrolu i rekao je da se na jednom jajniku još vide posljedice Hs pa da je bolje da pičekamo jesen da se organizam skroz oporavi i tako povečaju šanse za uspijeh. U svakom slučaju mislim da je u ovom slučaju dr taj koji će odlučiti dete li sad ili na jesen u postupak, sve ovisi o tvom trenutnom stanju

----------


## Alyssa

> evo da podržim Ksenu 28 i potpuno je shvaćam jer sam i ja tako prošla niko mi nije ništa rekao ni koliko se oplodilo ni dali će biti šta zamrznuto,imala 9 j. s. ,a jedino šta mi je dr. A. odmah poslije punkcije rekao da će mi biti vraćeno samo jedan ,i ja mislim da su se samo s tim jednim pozabavili a za ovo drugo nisu imali vremena, ali ne mogu shvatit kad mi je dr. rekao da vraća samo jedan radi moje visine da nemam visinu da ako bi bili blizanci nebi to mogla iznijeti,ja sam visoka 1,62 dali je ko kad dobio takav odgovor? A mene nije ni pitao koliko bi htjela da mi vrate jer već poslije punkcije mi je rekao samo jedan. Imali ko te visine a da su mu vraćena više od jednog?


  :Laughing:  Da nije tuzno, bilo bi smijesno. 1.60, 48 kg, vratili 2 blastice, 2 smrznuli u paketu, dakle za vratiti odjednom (i to od ukupno 4 JS dobivene samo uz Klomifen). Dakle, ili su se u labu vraski potrudili ili su JS bile toliko dobre da nisu mogli omanuti   :Grin:  .

----------


## ina33

> Cure, budite uporne i pitajte. Ja sam na VV bila i u onom periodu kada je radio samo  dr. L  i gužve su bile nesnosne. čak i tada uvijek kada sam imala nedoumica ja sam pitanja još  kod kuće napisala na papir ,izvadila papirić pred L. i počela čitati pitanje po pitanje. On se znao i javiti na tel u pol mog popisa, al ja sam mrtva hladna kad je spustio slušalicu rekla  imam još pitanja. I na sva sam dobila odgovor i bilo mi je puno lakše. I nije se ljutio kaj pitam-nikad.


E, ovome ja pričam, tako sam i ja radila - pitanja na papir i šibaj točku po točku, ako baš ne može odgovorit reći će. Jednom sam ostala u ordinaciji 20 min, sve su me žene prostrijelile pogledom kad sam izašla, ali sam zaključila da nakon što sam na VV došla 1999-te, a bila je već ne znam koja godina na 200-nešto, da to zaslužujem, kao u reklami od L'oreala. A propos komentara od Lane na piričine embrije ili embrij, mislim da si to ne bi smjela dozvoljavati i vjerojatno u nekom uređenijem sustavu koji nije tako opterećen unutarnjim i vanjskim okolnostima i ne bi.

----------


## ina33

A apropos sitne konstitucije i vraćanja dvije odlične blastice mislim da je tu u pravu i da je to razumljivo i da tako svi rade, znam da i u MB-u žene sitnije konstitucije odgovaraju od transfera više embrija jer računaju hoće li moći iznijeti trudnoću i da je dr. L komentirao jednoj našoj poznanici kojoj su se dogodile trojke u FET-u (nisu ih ciljali, vraćena su bila na VV-u tri i sva se tri uhvatila) da je OK konstitucije (veća je žena) i stvarno je s trudnoćom i s njima bilo sve OK.

----------


## ketty28

amxy hvala na odgovoru, onda cisto sumnjam da ce mi sad vracati jer sam zbog svega toga zavrsila i ostala u bolnici 2 tj, malo se zakompliciralo, znaci i ja sam jesenska

----------


## pčelica2009

Ina ,hvala na odgovoru,dobro je znati unaprijed.  :Heart:

----------


## Mrva

*vikki,* od   :Heart:   ti hvala   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## bubble_71

Cure nadajmo se da će Lana na jesen napraviti dobre pite  :Wink:

----------


## sretna35

> no, mislim da smo na kraju krajeva riješile sve dileme i da je opći zaključak, ako se slažete, da trebamo dijeliti iskustva, kakva god bila. svima veliki   i


  :Love:  potpisujem

----------


## sretna35

> Cure nadajmo se da će Lana na jesen napraviti dobre pite


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

nego šta da hoće, a naročito dobro mijesi nakon ljetnog odmora

----------


## sretna35

> evo da podržim Ksenu 28 i potpuno je shvaćam jer sam i ja tako prošla niko mi nije ništa rekao ni koliko se oplodilo ni dali će biti šta zamrznuto,imala 9 j. s. ,a jedino šta mi je dr. A. odmah poslije punkcije rekao da će mi biti vraćeno samo jedan ,i ja mislim da su se samo s tim jednim pozabavili a za ovo drugo nisu imali vremena, ali ne mogu shvatit kad mi je dr. rekao da vraća samo jedan radi moje visine da nemam visinu da ako bi bili blizanci nebi to mogla iznijeti,ja sam visoka 1,62 dali je ko kad dobio takav odgovor? A mene nije ni pitao koliko bi htjela da mi vrate jer već poslije punkcije mi je rekao samo jedan. Imali ko te visine a da su mu vraćena više od jednog?


dudadudaduda ja sam upravo iste visine *1,62*, a vraćani su mi 2, 3, 5 embrija; jedan samo u onim prirodnim ciklusima kada sam imala jedan embrij
ali ja sam prilično velike širine konf. broj 46 (bez trudnoće) pa možda gledaju ukupnu površinu   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## bubble_71

nego šta da hoće, a naročito dobro mijesi nakon ljetnog odmora   :Laughing:  samo nek joj se te pite dobro dignu.Hip,hip hura za jesenske piteee!! :D

----------


## bubble_71

joj sretna_35 ja išla na onu spiku copy-paste da se nadovežem na tebe...pa nema ono..ti si izjavila ovo,ja ono....nego ispade sve u jednom košu  :Embarassed:  .....

----------


## dani39

ja bih se ubacila samo sa pozdravima curama s VV,bile smo stvarno prava ekipa,išle svaki dan na kavice i dobro se zabavljale sve do transfera,one vjerojatno čitaju pa nam se možda neke i pridruže na forumu.
 :Heart:  ksena,ksenija,renata,darija,antonija i jedna katarina koja je izašla u Utorak iz bolnice jer je imala dosta velikih komplikacija ali sada ide na bolje.
 :Kiss:   i   :Bye:

----------


## amyx

> amxy hvala na odgovoru, onda cisto sumnjam da ce mi sad vracati jer sam zbog svega toga zavrsila i ostala u bolnici 2 tj, malo se zakompliciralo, znaci i ja sam jesenska


bolje da se sve smiri i oporavi pa onda u nove pobjede

----------


## dani39

ketty28, jesi li ti s nama pila kavice do punkcije?

----------


## ina33

> ksena28 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> no, mislim da smo na kraju krajeva riješile sve dileme i da je opći zaključak, ako se slažete, da trebamo dijeliti iskustva, kakva god bila. svima veliki   i  
> 
> 
>   potpisujem


I još jedan   :Love: . Pogotovo jer se nakon dijeljenja iskustva shvati zašto je to tako i da naša iskustva nisu tako beznadežna ili ne znam kakva.

----------


## ketty28

> ketty28, jesi li ti s nama pila kavice do punkcije?


jesam, jesam sa tobom i darijom  :Wink:

----------


## sretna35

> joj sretna_35 ja išla na onu spiku copy-paste da se nadovežem na tebe...pa nema ono..ti si izjavila ovo,ja ono....nego ispade sve u jednom košu  .....


bubble_71 ne brini zbog nevažnih stvari, sve OK   :Wink:

----------


## bubble_71

sretna35...  :Wink:

----------


## nela.

Bok curke!Vi koje se sad krećete po VV-u imam jedno pitanjce.
Od kad do kad naši dragi dr idu na godišnji dal je možda koja pitala?
zahvaljujem  :Kiss:

----------


## amyx

Nema ih od 17.07. a vračaju se 15.09. Provjereno 100 %

----------


## nela.

Hvala amyx  :Love:

----------


## beba38

:Bye:   bog cure ,evo i ja se spremam sljedeći tjedan na VV, na dogovor nadam se da me neće odpiliti  :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## amyx

Na dogovor možeš, ali u postupak ne sigurno jer oni odlaze na GO i nema ih do 15.09.09.

----------


## nela.

trebaš se naručit i imat uputnicu .
Znam jer jedna moja sad ide i tako joj je rečeno

----------


## beba38

Ma  ja sam imala postupak u 5 mj i završila u 6mj. beta mi je bila 12.06. pa sam se s dr dogovorila da dođem na dogovor za sljedeći postupak ,i da znam da mi treba uputnica i znam da se naručuje ali kad imaš neki interni dogovor sa dr. nema potrebe da se naručuješ .ok!

----------


## pile

Pozdrav svima!

Ja ovdje uljećem kao padobranac. Može li friška informacija da li je gužva ovih dana na VV-u?

MM, naš sinčić i ja se spremamo u pohode kod dr. L., pa ne bismo htjeli smetati ako je gužva.

Hvala unaprijed.

----------


## andream

> Može li friška informacija da li je gužva ovih dana na VV-u?


Ja sam malo prije zvala sestre na VV-u jer želim ovih dana navratiti do doktora, i sestra mi reče da mogu doći već u 10 ujutro, da nemaju postupaka i nema gužve.

----------


## pile

Super!

Hvala na odgovoru.

----------


## dorica

ja sam bila jućer nema gužve ali je bolje da se dođe oko 10 
ja sam došla u 12 a ćekala sam do 15 h 
dr. L je počeo gledati oko 13 ( bio je u sali-vjerovatno transfer)

----------


## nata

> Može li friška informacija da li je gužva ovih dana na VV-u?


Ja sam bila danas na VV-u i nema gužve. Prošli tjedan kad sam se naručila, rekla mi je, da mogu doći oko 8:00sati. Došla sam u to vrijeme i bila gotova za 15min. 




> Na dogovor možeš, ali u postupak ne sigurno jer oni odlaze na GO i nema ih do 15.09.09.


Pitala danas sestru i veli da 07.09.09. opet počinju.

----------


## Šiškica

Za dr. A je sigurno da se vraća 15.9.  a sestre dolaze 7.9..

možda i dr. L dolazi 7.9.  ???? možda netko zna??

----------


## amyx

> Za dr. A je sigurno da se vraća 15.9.  a sestre dolaze 7.9..


Meni je isto dr A rekao da se vraća 15.09. pa sam mislila da se svi tada vračaju. u osnovi kaj vam znače sestre ako dr nema

----------


## ketty28

ja sam danas bila nije bilo puno ljudi, i bilo je par punkcija, ugl nije guzva

----------


## milivoj73

> Za dr. A je sigurno da se vraća 15.9.  a sestre dolaze 7.9..
> 
> možda i dr. L dolazi 7.9.  ???? možda netko zna??


ne vraća se dr L...10.-13.09. je kongres u opatiji(visi plakat preko puta ljekarne na VV) pa prije 14.09.(ponedjeljak) nema oba doktora...

----------


## Šiškica

Sestre su mi rekle da se vraćaju 7.9. 

 da znam da  se mogu naručiti ..

----------


## gričanka

*Amyx* dobro je znati da su sestre tjedan dana prije dr-a gore, jer se u tom vremenu žene mogu početi naručivati za dolazak!
Inače jučer sam pohodila W, obavila razgovor s doc-om i razradili smo jesensku strategiju za dalje koja u svjetlu novonastalih restrikcija po pitanju MPOa i moje osobne situacije obećava samo ukoliko akciju odlučim provoditi dalje u Pragu za što imam zeleno svjetlo i svesrdnu obećanu doktorovu pomoć. Ostaje mi ljeto za posložiti ostale faktore i logistiku (GOi, $)u vezi toga ili opredjeljenje za izlaznu strategiju.
Jučer je bilo milina boraviti na desnom kraju drugog kata. Doktor je bio vrlo susretljiv, vedar, razgovorljiv, psihološki orijentiran i nadasve vrlo informativan, hvala mu,  sestre Sonja i Jasminka nasmiješene i opuštene, u čekaonici ukupno 6 žena, vidjela sam 4 trudnice i par s prekrasnom bebom.Ma divota - nikako mi se nije odlazilo od tamo!!!
GO-i se osjećaju u zraku i neka se dobro odmore. 
Pozdravljam sve Wovke   :Love:

----------


## amyx

imaš pravo. Uopče nisam ni razmišljala o naručivanju  :Grin:   :Embarassed:

----------


## gričanka

P.S.  Svojim prolaskom, Lana 4 pištolja mi je na lice izmamila osmijeh divljenja - ipak ona može od svega napraviti pitu   :Razz:  
*Pirice* odmah sam te se sjetila   :Bye:

----------


## andream

> vidjela sam 4 trudnice i par s prekrasnom bebom


u ovoj prvoj grupi bile smo uporna i moja malenkost, došle smo se pohvaliti našem dragom doc-u  8)

----------


## gričanka

> vidjela sam 4 trudnice i par s prekrasnom bebom
> 			
> 		
> 
> u ovoj prvoj grupi bile smo uporna i moja malenkost, došle smo se pohvaliti našem dragom doc-u  8)


Jooooj jeste li vas dvije kratile vrijeme veselo brbljajući i sjedeći jedna kraj druge blizu prolaza prema WCu ili one "stajačice-šetalice" ? Nema veze, sve ste prelijepe i izgledate odlično. Želim vam tako do kraja!!!
Možda ste primijetile da vas jedna debeljuca u kariranoj košulji razdragano gleda kao loto dobitak??!!! To sam bila ja!  :Love:

----------


## andream

> Jooooj jeste li vas dvije kratile vrijeme veselo brbljajući i sjedeći jedna kraj druge blizu prolaza prema WCu


Jesmo, to smo bile mi, pa smo se pomicale sve bliže prema doktorovim vratima   :Laughing:   ajoj mislim da te ipak nisam zapazila  :Embarassed:

----------


## gričanka

Ne zamjeram! Sigurno ste bile okupirane važnim temama a vezano uz trudnoću :D  Obadvije sam vas viđala u čekaonici Wa unatrag 2 godine i jako, jako se veselim zbog rezultata vašeg truda i uspjeha!
 :Kiss:

----------


## andream

> Obadvije sam vas viđala u čekaonici Wa unatrag 2 godine i jako, jako se veselim zbog rezultata vašeg truda i uspjeha!


Draga Gričanka, baš sam upornoj rekla da će mi ta čekanja i sva ta atmosfera naše drage klinike jaaaako nedostajati. Točno sam dvije godine na VV-u kako i sama kažeš.

----------


## gričanka

> ... baš sam upornoj rekla da će mi ta čekanja i sva ta atmosfera naše drage klinike jaaaako nedostajati. ..


Meni će nedostajati i one gužve u kojoj nemaš mjesta za sjesti, red do lifta pred vratima sestara, njihova užurbanost i prenošenje kartonskih fascikala, struganje šlapa onih ženica koje prije punkcije idu na pi-pi, šnjof cigarete na nekom od muževa,... itd    :Sad:  
Ako si ti ona u bijeloj tunici (bile smo okrenute leđima i ja sam se družila s poznanicom koja je u postupku i njenim mužem) onda je u nečemu od trapera ili sličnog materijala bila uporna, a nju pamtim po nošenju debele knjižurine prije nekog vremena.
Ma faliti će mi i žene iz čekaone i sva ta očekivanja, nadanja, strepnje i uzbuđenje, razgovori o injekcijama, punkcijama, osoblju,ali Ok što se toga tiče tu je forum. I dobro dođe!!!
Mazi sebe i svoju bebicu - usput : čaroban avatar     :Zaljubljen:

----------


## dorica

*uporna i andream* mimoišle smo se za dan ja sam bila u utorak

----------


## sretna35

a ja bila u ponedjeljak

a u srijedu s adream i upornom na kavu (čitaj pizzu)

dorice kad ćeš nam se pridružiti na kavama?

----------


## pirica

a ja ako ne rodim idem sutra  :Grin:

----------


## sretna35

> a ja ako ne rodim idem sutra


e pirice, možda ćeš ravno s Vuka  rodilište   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  da i Lana vidi kakvu je pituljicu složila   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## dorica

> dorice kad ćeš nam se pridružiti na kavama?


ma htijela sam ja već
preprošli tj sam imala dobru namijeru ali sam krivo skužila u koliko sati
a prošli tj sam s M morala na registraciju za auto u jutro 
a danas sam zaboravila  :Embarassed:  
a već dugo namijeravam navratiti u onu trgovinu s kolicma pa da prošvrljam

ma moram idući tj doći...

----------


## pirica

do kada rdai dr. A?? je li kasno da dođem danas oko 13-13:30???

----------


## sretna35

> do kada rdai dr. A?? je li kasno da dođem danas oko 13-13:30???


pirice probaj nazvati; ovih dana su se muvali tamo još oko 13, ali obziorm da je danas petak ??? najbolje je provjeriti...

*dorice* svakako nam se pridruži čim uzmogneš, evo enya22 nam je za neko vrijeme ispala iz vlaka, a sad će i uporna i ako znaš još koju trudnicu (naročito s Vuka iz ožujka pozovi i nju)   :Kiss:

----------


## pirica

eh još kad bi se netko javio na telefon :/

----------


## Bebel

> do kada rdai dr. A?? je li kasno da dođem danas oko 13-13:30???


Prošli tj. već od 12 nije imao pacijente, ali bio je gore od 14.30.

----------


## Bebel

Oprosti, do 14.30 (slabo mi ide ležanje i tipkanje).

----------


## slavonka2

Cure pogledajte temu U SUBOTU 11.07. SVI NA TRG PUHATI mjehuriće... ili tako nekako...

DOĐITE jer to je jedini način da se i naš glas čuje....  :Love:

----------


## nata

*Šiškice i amyx* pretpostavljam da ste onda vi u pravu kaj se tiče povratka na posao dr.A.

Ja sam pitala sestru dali i dr.A. dolazi 07.09., a ona mi je potvrdila.  :? 

Svejedno hvala vam cure za info.

----------


## andream

> Ja sam pitala sestru dali i dr.A. dolazi 07.09., a ona mi je potvrdila


Meni je u srijedu rekao isto da dolazi 7.9. na VV. i da mu se mogu javiti.

----------


## sretna35

bilo nas je puno koje smo danas puhale balončiće

bila je i naša draga sestra Marija s VV-a - sada u mirovini   :Love:  

ma bilo je prekrasno   :Zaljubljen:  nadam se samo da će biti i nekih efekata, ako ovi gore imaju srca i smisla za balončiće

----------


## jadra

gdje ste, cure

----------


## dorica

*jadra*   :Smile:  tu smo ...
vidim da si nova...

----------


## kata.klik

jadra dobrodošla..i što prije se preselila u trudnice....ovaj topic će malo da zamre sad preko ljeta dok su svi sa VV-a na godišnjem...ali ako imaš bilo kakvih pitanja samo pitaj..

----------


## slavonka2

Ma tu smo, ali se trenutno ništa ne događa   :Crying or Very sad:  

pa mi koje čekamo jesen malo odmaramo i uživamo koliko se može...  :Razz:  

ali ako bilo što treba, naravno da ćemo pomoći   :Love:

----------


## jadra

hvala na dobrodošlici! Već vas dugo pratim i uz vas sam puno toga naučila, inače imam iza sebe 2 neuspješna stimulirana pokušaja kod dr.A na VV. Na jesen u nove pobjede!!!

----------


## pčelica2009

evo i je ti želim dobrodošlicu-nisam više na VV, ali smo iz istog mjesta.  :Love:

----------


## jo1974

dobrodošla zemljakinjo na jesen idemo zajedni vv,i nadam se ubrzo da čemo se poslje toga preseliti na drugi forum...  :Heart:

----------


## Kadauna

niš se ne događa na forumu? Ta doktori su na g.o. a tako i mi, no događa se svašta... gledajte vijesti danas svi obavezno. 


Gotovo je gotovo, Milinoviću neće proći ovaj zakon.... juppi i od toga cure ćemo svi profitirati...... Bože, kakva bi li nam jesen bila da smo morali s novim zakonom u postupke   :Sad:

----------


## kata.klik

*Kaduna* pa nisam mislila da se na forumu ništa ne dešava, dapače...vrlo smo svi aktivni...nego samo na ovom pdf o VV-u, jer su svi na godišnjem a i vi sad skupljte snagu za nove jesenske pothvate...

----------


## Kadauna

Kata.klik   :Kiss:   poseban pozdrav i divno mi izgledaš. Jučer te gledam i baš si mi lijepa trudnica...  :Smile: ) no nisam se usudila ti to reći jučer, ipak smo se prvi put vidjele   :Laughing:

----------


## kata.klik

:Kiss:   kaduna...

----------


## sretna35

ma gledaj ti ekipe samo se mazuljke i dijele si komplimente i to javno putem neta ....   :Kiss:  

a ne da smo ponosni na našu katu pa ona je bila i trudnica manekenka   :Zaljubljen:  ( i moja je šogorica)

----------


## lidač1

tek sam se priključila na forum ali vidim puno korisnih informacija!

Zamolila bih vas za savjet, 15.07. sam bila na vađenju js a 17.07. su mi vratili dvije oplođene! danas osjrećam da me u donjem dijelu trbuha na trenutke zna boliti kao kad trebam dobiti mengu! da li je to normalno ili se već sada mogu prestati nadati! ovo mi je bio prvi ivf

----------


## andrejaaa

lidač dobrodošla!
To što te boli je normalno,najvjerojatnije od punkcije,sretno!

----------


## lidač1

Hvala ti! nadam se da je tako, iakomi je tek prvi pokušaj nekako sam puna optimizma da će uspješno završiti, ali su me ti blagi bolovi bacili u bed!

----------


## Mrva

> Hvala ti! nadam se da je tako, iakomi je tek prvi pokušaj nekako sam puna optimizma da će uspješno završiti, ali su me ti blagi bolovi bacili u bed!


a gdje si bila? šta nisu na go?

----------


## lidač1

bila sam na vv! u petak im je bio zadnji radni dan prije go tako da sam bila i na zadnjem transferu

----------


## nataša

> bila sam na vv! u petak im je bio zadnji radni dan prije go tako da sam bila i na zadnjem transferu


 e to je simptomatično,raditi zadnji dan pred GO,  mora biti dobitno!!!!!!!!!

----------


## lidač1

ja se nadam! ne bih voljela to sve prolaziti opet, ali svjesna da rijetko kad uspije od prve! budemo vidli, za sada mislim pozitivno

----------


## nataša

> ja se nadam! ne bih voljela to sve prolaziti opet, ali svjesna da rijetko kad uspije od prve! budemo vidli, za sada mislim pozitivno


ja sam uspjela iz prve  :Wink:

----------


## sretna35

*lidač1* ima dosta sretnica koje uspiju iz prve   :Love:

----------


## lidač1

hvala curke, nadam se da ću biti jedna od njih! U petak smo bile tri na transferu kao zadnje prije go pa se nadamo da će to i završiti sretnim završetkom sezone!

----------


## lidač1

hvala curke, nadam se da ću biti jedna od njih! U petak smo bile tri na transferu kao zadnje prije go pa se nadamo da će to i završiti sretnim završetkom sezone!

----------


## Bebel

*lidač1*
od   :Heart:  ti želim da je prvi pokušaj dobitni  :Love:  
Ostalim suborkama, želim plodnu jesen i nadam se da će ovaj novi zakon pasti jer u protivnom bit će jako teško i nama i osoblju.
 :Heart:   :Saint:

----------


## BLIZU

ej drage  evo me malo ..ak stojimo s narucivanjem za dogovore??jel se ko narucio za jesen vec..  :Sad:

----------


## Ela28

> ej drage  evo me malo ..ak stojimo s narucivanjem za dogovore??jel se ko narucio za jesen vec..


Meni u nalazu piše doći 8.dan ciklusa u 10.mjesecu.Nazvati ću kad dobijem m i naručiti se za 8.dan.  :Wink:

----------


## dani39

lidač,držim fige da ti uspije od prve kao meni  :D  :D

----------


## Bebel

> ej drage  evo me malo ..ak stojimo s narucivanjem za dogovore??jel se ko narucio za jesen vec..


Naručivanje ide tek od 07.09.

----------


## lidač1

hvala vam na podršci, nadam se da hoće   :Love:

----------


## Bebel

Prije izvjesnog vremena smo se na ovom topicu raspravljele oko uvjeta u klinici, kvaliteti-kvantiteti, gužvama...

Svim novim forumašicama, a i onima koje (kao i ja) pokušavaju pronaći snagu za ići dalje savjetujem da na topicu *Naše priče*, pročitaju priču od naše *sretna35*

----------


## marta26

ej curkice, meni nis ne pise u nalazu, ali mi je doc rekao da dodjem u 9 ili 10 mj, pa cu ja naravno odmah, mislio  je s klomifenima, da me ne sopa, sad drugo ni ne mozemo zbog zakona, htjeli ne htjeli. jel znate da li se na klomifenima moze opce dobiti 3 js??

----------


## maya3

> ej curkice, meni nis ne pise u nalazu, ali mi je doc rekao da dodjem u 9 ili 10 mj, pa cu ja naravno odmah, mislio  je s klomifenima, da me ne sopa, sad drugo ni ne mozemo zbog zakona, htjeli ne htjeli. jel znate da li se na klomifenima moze opce dobiti 3 js??


je, možeš ja sam u 2. klomifenskom ciklusu imala 3 j. stanice (išla mjesec za mjesecom)

----------


## draga

Potvrdujem! Ja sam bila tri puta na Klomifenima - dva puta su bile dvije stanice, zadnji puta tri.

----------


## sretna35

*Bebel*  :Love:

----------


## nataša

drage moje,
 ja ću se od jeseni prebaciti na poptomognutu u KBO, razlog naravno nije niko sa VV, jednostavno mi je puno praktičnije :/ 

na VV nema više mog dr Jukića, njega se ne bih odrekla nikada, a nadam se da iskustvo doktora na KBO nije puno manje od iskustva dr A koji se pokazao kao divan, osjećajan i pun elana  :Smile:  

na VV sam imala 8 smrzlića, na žalost, ni jedan se nije primio, i sad idem pokušati bliže kuće, jer zagreb mi je 10 puta dalje od osijeka :/ , posao mi neće trpiti itd... zvučim kao da se opravdavam, možda je to i istina, jako sam zapravo žalosna što ću napustiti onaj hodnik  :Sad:  , svašta sam tamo proživila, osjećala sam se kao kod kuće....ali to nije dovoljno da me zadrži..to bi jedino mogao dr J koji je sa mnom prošao puno toga, i ipak me, teškom mukom uzeo i pomogao da imam svoju prekrasnu djevojčicu  :Heart:  

pa valjda nisam jedina koja je zbog kilometara otišla?!

svima vam želim puno puno sreće i,narvano, da ću svoj matični forum posjećivati i dalje  :Kiss:

----------


## Kadauna

*Nataša,*  u potpunosti razumijem tvoju odluku, odnosno vašu odluku za promjenom klinike iz čisto praktičnih razloga. Ja s ovakvim poslom sigurno ne bih mogla ići u drugi grad, udaljen 2,5-3 sata od mjesta stanovanja i rada u postupke. 

Nemoj biti žalosna što napuštaš VV, vjerujem da je Osijek odličan, ali moraš se raspitati kod cura koji su u postupku tamo kako stvari stoje, kakvi su im postoci uspješnosti, etc.

U svakom slučaju sretno i virni koji put na ovaj VV topic

----------


## nataša

> *Nataša,*  u potpunosti razumijem tvoju odluku, odnosno vašu odluku za promjenom klinike iz čisto praktičnih razloga. Ja s ovakvim poslom sigurno ne bih mogla ići u drugi grad, udaljen 2,5-3 sata od mjesta stanovanja i rada u postupke. 
> 
> Nemoj biti žalosna što napuštaš VV, vjerujem da je Osijek odličan, ali moraš se raspitati kod cura koji su u postupku tamo kako stvari stoje, kakvi su im postoci uspješnosti, etc.
> 
> U svakom slučaju sretno i virni koji put na ovaj VV topic


 hvala ti na riječima ohrabrenja i naravno da ću virnuti tu kod vas malo malo, to već radim po navici  :Wink:  , ipak su tu moji počeci  :Sad:

----------


## Bebel

*nataša*
nemoj razmišljati o tome koja je bolja. Sve naše klinike su dobre i potrebna je vjera u kliniku i doktore bez obzira koju odabrale.
Ja sam znala komentirati da svi oni koji nemaju vjeru u postupke na VV-u odaberu neku drugu kliniku jer je najvažnije da nakon ET-a misliš na sebe i mrvicu, a ne: da li je trebalo biti ovako ili onako. 
Nikad mi nije bila namjera nekog tjerati nego svima reći da je povjerenje najvažnije. Nisu liječnici i biolozi na VV-u jedini uspješni. Na žalost za uspjeh se mora poklopiti više zvijezda i zvjezdica.
Tako i ovaj tvoj slučaj. Logistički ti to više odgovara i samo pozitivno misli i rezultati će doći. Možeš je nazvati VV-Osijek pa si opet na istom  :Love:  
Od srca se nadam da ćete uskoro doći do željenih rezultata  :Kiss:

----------


## nataša

> *nataša*
> nemoj razmišljati o tome koja je bolja. Sve naše klinike su dobre i potrebna je vjera u kliniku i doktore bez obzira koju odabrale.
> Ja sam znala komentirati da svi oni koji nemaju vjeru u postupke na VV-u odaberu neku drugu kliniku jer je najvažnije da nakon ET-a misliš na sebe i mrvicu, a ne: da li je trebalo biti ovako ili onako. 
> Nikad mi nije bila namjera nekog tjerati nego svima reći da je povjerenje najvažnije. Nisu liječnici i biolozi na VV-u jedini uspješni. Na žalost za uspjeh se mora poklopiti više zvijezda i zvjezdica.
> Tako i ovaj tvoj slučaj. Logistički ti to više odgovara i samo pozitivno misli i rezultati će doći. Možeš je nazvati VV-Osijek pa si opet na istom  
> Od srca se nadam da ćete uskoro doći do željenih rezultata


bebel, hvala ti puno. 
 i ja mislim kako je najbolje imati puno vjere, i zato se nadam da ćemo uspjeti ovaj put i da se sve s razlogom dešava!!
pošto sama biram doktora, nadam se da će me intuicija dobro voditi i da tu neću fulati!
isto tako se nadam da će i tebi od jeseni krenuti na bolje i da ćeš konačno doći do djetešca( baš sam se nadala da će bingo biti ovaj put, ali sve ima svoje razloge  :Smile:  )

 :Kiss:

----------


## marta26

maya i draga hvala na odgovorima, nadam se da cu barem biti sretne ruke i dobiti tri js, pa samo da nadju neke brze spermice, uf, sve mi je teze i teze to prolaziti  :Sad:

----------


## BLIZU

ja nisam probala nekako jos skupljam hrabrosti za narucit se...planiram  zvat pocetkom 9 mj..meni dr a nis nije reko kad da dodem(kojeg dana u ciklusu)pa cu doci na blef...nisam se još oporavila od zadnjeg pokusaja ...jel to samo meni tako puno treba??? :?

----------


## slavonka2

Blizu....  :Kiss:  

Nisi jedina....ja sam plakala na trgu kada sam puhala balončiće,   :Grin:  

plačem ponekad kad čujem da je neka moja frendica trudna - malo od sreće, pa na kraju priznam sebi I OD TUGE   :Crying or Very sad:  

i znam da je teško ali guram dalje....  :Wink:  

ali ono što me uvijek sjeti na svu tugu onoga dana kada sam saznala da mi je B 0 je stih iz Rodine brošure:

*Prosječan broj prolivenih suza, neispunjenih snova i ugaslih nada - neizbrojiv je*

shvatim da nam je svima teško ali to nas čini jačima.... :D 

i zato ne daj se  :Love:  

doći će i naše vrijeme  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## dorica

*Blizu*  :Love:  
*slavonka*  :Love:  





> plačem ponekad kad čujem da je neka moja frendica trudna - malo od sreće, pa na kraju priznam sebi I OD TUGE


potpuno te razumijem jer sam i ja tako ali mala trunka nade je bila da ću kad tad i ja osijetiti to baženo stanje...
imam prijateljicu u Puli koja se bori 10 god. i znam kako joj je kad sam joj javila za trudnoću. nije u pitanju tolika ljubomora koliko je taj osiječaj "zašto ja ne mogu..."
ali mogu i ne želim odustati. Prošlo je 7 nesretnih godina....
super je što mi možemo razgovarati ama o baš svemu i niti ću se ja naljutiti a niti ona...

----------


## slavonka2

*Dorica*  :Shy kiss:  

Hvala ti.... i dobro kažeš - nije to ljubomora, to je više pitanje zašto mi ne možemo, jesam li ja baš toliko drugačija od drugih ili još nije došlo moje vrijeme da dobijem svoj smotuljak....  :Sad:  

Ima tu i malo ljutnje koliko je njih trudno a ne žele biti....  :Crying or Very sad:  

Koliko njih se pita isto pitanje kao i ja - ZAŠTO????

Samo oni se pitaju žašto su trudni, što im to treba, nije dobro vrijeme, a ja se pitam zašto ja nisam trudna, koliko se još mogu nadati i koliko čekati??? :? 

Ali to je život.... :/ 

I treba biti sretan sa malim stvarima...

nekima je beba mala stvar jer je lako dobiju, a nama je jako velika  :Grin:

----------


## BLIZU

hvala vam cure  :Sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Kadauna

ajme, pa gdje nam je Vuk Vrhovec pao... nitko se više ne javlja, svi su u nekim kombinacijama more, čekanje, druge eventualno privatne klinike. 

Drage cure s VV-a--- pozdravljam vas sve...   :Love:

----------


## Bebel

:Bye:  
ima nas još koji čekamo godišnji.
Uh, neka nam ova jesen prođe bez velikih stresova (mada sam jako skeptična kad razmišljam o novom zakonu)  i sa punoooo VV trudnica.

 :Love:

----------


## RuzicaSB

Ja virnem tu i tamo, cekam 07.09. da se cujem s L.Nadam se sto prije u postupak bez obzira na sve zakone svijeta.Vrijeme mi curi a za privatnike nemam loveeee!
Svim curama sa VV veliki   :Kiss:  
Nadam se plodnoj jeseni.  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Biene

Virnem i ja, i čekam jesen.
Svim VVovkama  :Kiss:

----------


## Bebel

Evo za utjehu, Upravno vijeće HZZO-a izmijenilo je Odluku o osnovama za sklapanje ugovora o provođenju zdravstvene zaštite iz obveznog zdravstvenog osiguranja i Osnovnu listu lijekova. Time je omogućeno znatno više pokušaja medicinske oplodnje. Također izbrisana je i dobna granica za medicinsku oplodnju na teret HZZO-a.

Očito nas tješe prije objave ostalih Pravilnika.

Idemo dalje, bez obzira na njih i njihov zakon.
 :Kiss:

----------


## RuzicaSB

Mene ne mogu utjesiti tom "sirokogrudnoscu" jer jednostavno nemam vremena iskoristiti njihove "blagodati" pogotovo ako me jos dodatno bude usporavala ta famozna komisija koja ce odlucivati o tome jesam li za IVF ili nisam.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Bebel

> Mene ne mogu utjesiti tom "sirokogrudnoscu" jer jednostavno nemam vremena iskoristiti njihove "blagodati" pogotovo ako me jos dodatno bude usporavala ta famozna komisija koja ce odlucivati o tome jesam li za IVF ili nisam.


+ potvrda psihologa + potvrda pravnika   :Grin:  
Baš me zanima što će mi reći nakon mojih IVF-ova, biokemijski i spontanog (bljak) 8)

----------


## Ela28

> RuzicaSB prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Mene ne mogu utjesiti tom "sirokogrudnoscu" jer jednostavno nemam vremena iskoristiti njihove "blagodati" pogotovo ako me jos dodatno bude usporavala ta famozna komisija koja ce odlucivati o tome jesam li za IVF ili nisam. 
> 
> 
> + potvrda psihologa + potvrda pravnika   
> Baš me zanima što će mi reći nakon mojih IVF-ova, biokemijski i spontanog (bljak) 8)


Što je to istina?Nisam ni znala za to.I svi ćemo morati ići na tu procjenu :?

----------


## Bebel

Članak 8.

Prije provedbe svih postupaka medicinske oplodnje za bračne drugove obvezno je prethodno pravno te psihološko ili psihoterapijsko savjetovanje.

Magistar psihologije ili liječnik specijalist psihijatrije mora bračne drugove upoznati s mogućim psihičkim učincima postupka medicinske oplodnje. O provedenom savjetovanju magistar psihologije ili liječnik specijalist psihijatrije izdaje pisanu potvrdu.

Magistar prava mora bračne drugove upoznati s pravnim značenjem i učincima pristanka na planirani postupak medicinske oplodnje te obiteljskopravnim učincima koji proizlaze iz određenog medicinskog postupka. O provedenom savjetovanju magistar prava izdaje pisanu potvrdu.

Zakon je objavljen u NN broj 88
Zdravstvena ustanova u kojoj se provodi medicinska oplodnja može sama osigurati provođenje pravnog i psihološkog ili psihoterapijskog savjetovanja, a ako to ne može obvezna je uputiti bračne drugove u drugu zdravstvenu ustanovu u kojoj se provode ova savjetovanja ili kod osoba ovlaštenih za psihološko ili psihoterapijsko savjetovanje te kod magistra prava zbog pravnog savjetovanja.

----------


## Bebel

Članak 16.

Postupak medicinske oplodnje obavlja se na prijedlog liječnika specijalista ginekologije ili liječnika s užom specijalizacijom endokrinologije ili liječnika genetičara.

Za provođenje svakog postupka *heterologne oplodnje* potrebna je suglasnost Povjerenstva za medicinsku oplodnju zdravstvene ustanove (u daljnjem tekstu: Povjerenstvo).

Povjerenstvo čini pet članova, od kojih je najmanje:
– jedan specijalist ginekologije s užom specijalizacijom iz humane reprodukcije ili specijalist s užom specijalizacijom endokrinologije,
– jedan magistar biologije,
– jedan magistar prava,
– jedan predstavnik udruga građana s područja humane reprodukcije.

Povjerenstvo imenuje ravnatelj zdravstvene ustanove uz suglasnost ministra. Mandat članova Povjerenstva jest pet godina.
________________
- Homologna oplodnja jest medicinska oplodnja pri kojoj se koriste vlastite spolne stanice bračnih partnera.
- Heterologna oplodnja jest medicinska oplodnja pri kojoj se koriste vlastite spolne stanice jednog bračnog partnera i spolne stanice darivatelja.

----------


## Ela28

Bebel hvala ti na opširnom odgovoru.Moram reći da sam koza jer nisam imala pojma za to.Nisam još stigla ni do prvog postupka,stalno neke pretrage,pa tako nisam ni znala za to :/

----------


## Bebel

Ma svi smo mi tek u fazi upoznavanja. Na žalost moramo čekati jesen da vidimo što će nam konkretno donijeti ovaj zakon.
Članak 55. kaže : 
_Propise za čije je donošenje ovlašten ovim Zakonom ministar će donijeti u roku od šest mjeseci od dana stupanja na snagu ovoga Zakona._

Pitanje je što će biti do donošenja propisa te kad će klinike biti opremljene za novi postupak propisan zakonom (zamrzavanje stanica).
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uspješne VV postupke, puno VV trudnica i školskih trudnoća.

 :Kiss:  svima

----------


## duga30

Pozdrav svima! Ja sam se vratila sa mora, završio je odmor i sad čekam 9.mj. da krenem u nove akcije, a biti će nas podosta koliko vidim. Mislim da će sestre poluditi 7.9. kad telefon počne zvoniti. Uglavnom, jedna moja prijateljica, koja je 4 god. u braku, ostala je trudna prirodnim putem i nosi blizance! Već je izgubila nadu i sad je eto duplo nagrađena. Dakle, cure moje drage, ne gubimo nadu nikada i nedajmo zlim ljudima da nas sputavaju na našem putu na kojem želimo ostvariti majčinstvo!

----------


## philipa

Molim te Bebel da li dobna granica (do 38 god.na teret HZZO-a)zaista maknuta??
Nigdje nisam našla podatak osim ovdje... :?  :?

----------


## Bebel

*philipa* prenosim 
Upravno vijeće HZZO-a izmijenilo je Odluku o osnovama za sklapanje ugovora o provođenju zdravstvene zaštite iz obveznog zdravstvenog osiguranja i Osnovnu listu lijekova. Time je omogućeno znatno više pokušaja medicinske oplodnje. HZZO podsjeća da je do sada pokrivao troškove do tri pokušaja oplodnje u žena do 38. godine života. Sada je osigurano pravo na šest pokušaja oplodnje, s tim da žena nakon svakog poroda ima pravo na novih šest pokušaja.Izbrisana je dobna granica za medicinsku oplodnju na teret HZZO-a.

http://www.hrt.hr/index.php?id=48&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=44914&tx_ttnews[backPid]=23&cHash=393a8f058f

Inače na *Građani i građanke protiv MPO zakona*  ima i tema *sve sto pacijenti zele znati - sto novi zakon znaci u praks* i pa se tamo nalazi još korisnih informacija.

Uh, sretno nam svima od jeseni.

----------


## philipa

Tnx.meni je ovo bitna stavka,obzirom da imam 37 god  :Embarassed:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Mene jeza hvata od svega, kao prvo uopće mi nije utješno povećanje broja postupaka sa 3 na 6 pod ovim uvjetima da se mogu oploditi samo 3 jajne stanice i da nema zamrzavanja,
a izgleda da se na jesen MPO neće ni raditi jer nama pravilnika ni uvijeta za rad :shock:

----------


## Mali Mimi

PostPostano: čet kol 06, 2009 1:00 am    Naslov: 	Citirajte i odgovorite
Evo popisujem i razvrstavam pitanja i pokusavam dati odgovore:

Kada će biti objavljeni pravilnici i postupovnici vezano za zakon o MO? kada će stupiti na snagu?
Povjerenstvo u roku od 30 dana, tj. do 1.9.2009., obrasci za davanje pristanka na postupke do 1.11.2009, Pravilnik ministarstva do 1.2.2010.

što će se dešavati u međuvremenu, da li će biti onemogućeni postupci MPO?
Po zakonu, postupci se moraju vršiti u ovlaštenim ustanovama. Ustanova mora podnijeti zahtjev ministarstvu za ovlaštenje, koje ga daje na temelju mišljenja Povjerenstva i nadležne komore. Prije izdavanja ovlaštenja već postojećim ustanovama, ne vidim kako se postupci mogu provoditi. Za izdavanje ovlastenja ustanove ce morati imati uvjete " s obzirom na prostor, stručne radnike, medicinsko-tehničku opremu, sustav kvalitete i druge uvjete" a ti uvjeti za izdavanje ovlastenja bit ce propisani pravilnikom koji ne mora biti donesen sve do 1.2.2010.

Kada će bolnice, centri, poliklinike biti akreditirane?
Nigdje ne piše u zakonu do kada se ministarstvo mora izjasniti. U biti, tu se itekako otvaraju vrata ucjeni recimo privatnih poliklinika, ciji zahtjevi se teoretski mogu razvlaciti unedogled. U svakom slucaju ne vidim kako se uopce moze dobiti ovlastenje prije nego sto se donese Pravilnik ministarstva, buduci da su uvjeti za ovlastenje nabrojani u njemu.
_________________


Ovo je samo dio odgovora na naša pitanja a ima tog još, pogledajte malo na onaj drugi podforum Građani protiv MPO zakona

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ovaj gornji post je preuzet sa Sve što pacijenti žele znati- što novi zakon donosi u praksi
 a odgovore je dala Pino

----------


## ina33

> Molim te Bebel da li dobna granica (do 38 god.na teret HZZO-a)zaista maknuta??
> Nigdje nisam našla podatak osim ovdje... :?  :?


Maknuta je, jučer je bilo na vijestima da je taj pravilnik izmijenjen - sad je 6 postupaka.

----------


## RuzicaSB

> RuzicaSB prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Mene ne mogu utjesiti tom "sirokogrudnoscu" jer jednostavno nemam vremena iskoristiti njihove "blagodati" pogotovo ako me jos dodatno bude usporavala ta famozna komisija koja ce odlucivati o tome jesam li za IVF ili nisam. 
> 
> 
> + potvrda psihologa + potvrda pravnika   
> Baš me zanima što će mi reći nakon mojih IVF-ova, biokemijski i spontanog (bljak) 8)


Mislim da su ipak trebali imati malo vise obzira prema nama veteranima.  :Grin:  
No kako god, sto se bude moralo to ce se i napraviti, ne dam se ja bas tako lako, valjda do 50-e uspijem iskoristiti jos ova 3 besplatna.  :Grin:   :Wink:

----------


## pčelica2009

Pa makar išle sa štapom u postupak  :Laughing:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Baš jučer pričam sa mm o toj komisji, bojim se da bih mogla puknuti i svašta im izdjeliti samo nek me probaju vozati okolo  :Grin:

----------


## RuzicaSB

> Baš jučer pričam sa mm o toj komisji, bojim se da bih mogla puknuti i svašta im izdjeliti samo nek me probaju vozati okolo


Normabelcic prije komisije i samo biti cool jer sve je to dio puta koji moramo proci na putu do svoje bebice kako rece nasa Tinkica.

----------


## pino

Ma nema komisije... osim ako ides na oplodnju doniranim stanicama. Sto se u HR nije desilo u proslih 5 godina. Znaci, osim ako se banke sperme nekim cudom ne napune, na heterolognu oplodnju se ide u Prag, a ne pred komisiju u Hrvatskoj. Komisija je mrtvo slovo na papiru jer doniranih stanica nema. 

Ali obavezno psiholosko i pravno savjetovanje - grozota. Tko ce te savjetovati kad o tome zna manje od pacijenata! To savjetovanje se provodi u cijelom svijetu (i u HRvatskoj donedavno) *samo ako se koriste donirane stanice*. Ali saborski odbor za zdravstvo, na celu s Hebrangom, je odlucio da treba natjerati sve ljude na birokratski obilazak kod ljudi koji nemaju pojma o njihovim problemima. U Hrvatskoj ne postoji psiholog koji bi se bavio iskljucivo neplodnoscu. A pravnici - jos manje - kad su oni trebali nauciti ista o pravnim posljedicama IVF-a? Pa ne postoje nikakve pravne obiteljske posljedice kod homologne oplodnje (tj. vlastitim j.s.), to je tvoje dijete u svakom smislu, psiholoskom, moralnom, zakonskom, i na kraju i bioloskom.

----------


## RuzicaSB

Bas me zanima kako ce to izgledati, tko ce me i kako savjetovati.Ajd super sto nece biti jos i komisija koja ce nas odmjeravati i prosudjivati, to bi stvarno bilo previse al kao sto rekoh sve bih prezivjela samo da uspijem konacno.

----------


## Bebel

Da, nema Povjerenstva, ako se radi o stanicama bračnih partnera, ali uz psihologa i pravnika čl. 3 kaže:

_Bezuspješnost ili bezizglednost liječenja neplodnosti utvrđuje liječnik specijalist ginekologije koji provodi postupak liječenja neplodnosti uz obvezno pribavljanje drugog mišljenja liječnika specijalista ginekologije koji se bavi područjem liječenja neplodnosti uz uvjet da taj liječnik nije zaposlen u istoj zdravstvenoj ustanovi._

Tu se još govori i o stručnjaku na području genetike, ali još nisam sigurna u kojem trenutku se traži i njegovo mišljenje. Provjeravam s curama na drugom topicu pa vam javim.

----------


## RuzicaSB

Hvala  *Bebel*.  :Kiss:

----------


## pčelica2009

Mislim da će detaljnije peripetije prolaziti parovi koji po prvi puta kreću u postupak, a veterankama zaista nemaju što savjetovati jer mislim da smo stvarno upoznate sa cijelim postupkom.

----------


## jo1974

ma daj pčelice nemoj me plašiti nadam se da neču morati na nikakvo povjerenstvo jer tek onda mm neče ništa kaže bolje kredit i vani otiči nego povjerenstvo

----------


## jo1974

e da još me zanima dali je itko gore zvao da se vidi šta je potrebno jer ja sam naručena za određivanje terapije za postupak pa sad sam na iglama jer neznam šta sve treba ako treba jer niti ne znam u kakvom postupku idem baš imam peh :Smile: )

----------


## nataša

ja došla sa GO i već mi je muka od svega:
 ono što mene zanima, šta je sa parovima koji iza sebe imaju upješan IVF, jel opet idu na pravno - psihološku provjeru? mislim, iskustvo postoji, što je tu je, IVF se dogodio...kako to??

----------


## Bebel

> ja došla sa GO i već mi je muka od svega:
>  ono što mene zanima, šta je sa parovima koji iza sebe imaju upješan IVF, jel opet idu na pravno - psihološku provjeru? mislim, iskustvo postoji, što je tu je, IVF se dogodio...kako to??


Trenutno po zakonu idu svi.

----------


## philipa

Mislim da će naši doktori naći jednostavniji put za sve ove peripetije...Papir trpi sve   :Grin:

----------


## Bebel

> e da još me zanima dali je itko gore zvao da se vidi šta je potrebno jer ja sam naručena za određivanje terapije za postupak pa sad sam na iglama jer neznam šta sve treba ako treba jer niti ne znam u kakvom postupku idem baš imam peh)


Ako misliš na VV, oni startaju tek u 9. mjesecu tako da do tad i oni i mi živimo u neznanju.

----------


## RuzicaSB

> jo1974 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> e da još me zanima dali je itko gore zvao da se vidi šta je potrebno jer ja sam naručena za određivanje terapije za postupak pa sad sam na iglama jer neznam šta sve treba ako treba jer niti ne znam u kakvom postupku idem baš imam peh)
> 
> 
> Ako misliš na VV, oni startaju tek u 9. mjesecu tako da do tad i oni i mi živimo u neznanju.


x
*Jo* ne se zivcirati, kad odes gore na dogovor sve ce ti doktor reci.  :Kiss:

----------


## ksena28

mene već žmarci prolaze od te jeseni... što će biti, kako će tumačiti i provoditi zakon, koliko će nas to usporiti...  :? znam, svima nam je tako.
u posljednje vrijeme ionako imam dosta upside down-ova i jedino kad se istinski osjećam dobro kad sam gore u postupku    :Sad:

----------


## vikki

> mene već žmarci prolaze od te jeseni... što će biti, kako će tumačiti i provoditi zakon, koliko će nas to usporiti...  :? znam, svima nam je tako.


Mislim da će to biti kaos u kojemu će najviše izgubiti pacijenti - i to oni poput Ružice, koji ionako nemaju previše vremena, a kamoli da ga troše još na birokraciju   :Sad:

----------


## marta26

curke moje, jer se spremate za jesen, ja sam tak tuzna, tak mi tesko pada opet sve to prolaziti, vjerujem da znate kako mi je, tj znam da znate. a kad opce oni pocinju raditi gore, s kojim datumom? ako znate provjereno?

----------


## vikki

Valjda 15.9.  :?

----------


## Gabi

> Za dr. A je sigurno da se vraća 15.9.  a sestre dolaze 7.9..

----------


## Biene

http://www.jutarnji.hr/vijesti/clana...,17,,173000.jl

 :Crying or Very sad:  
Što znači biti usred postupka (doduše komentar sa Sv. Duha) u rujnu?
Je li se dogovor za FET (ET nije bilo zbog HS) tretira kao postupak koji je započeo punkcijom?
Ja bih to tako tretirala, pogotovo jer nije bilo ET odmah nakon punkcije.

----------


## vikki

:Sad:

----------


## marta26

ovo je zivi ocaj, ja nisam ni znala da je zakon veec na snazi, fakat mi je koma, kako sam nadobudno mislila da cu ici na postupak u 9 mj  :Crying or Very sad:  sad cu bit sretna ako idem sljedece godine prije proljeca, ma koma, pa nece valjda tak dugo imat pauzu s postupcima???

----------


## draga

Nadam se da mi nece stopirati FET..imam jos 12 smrzlica..pa valjda cu moci po njih bez dodatnih aministrativnih gluparija....  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Kadauna

> Nadam se da mi nece stopirati FET..imam jos 12 smrzlica..pa valjda cu moci po njih bez dodatnih aministrativnih gluparija....



cure, mislim da se u ovom trenutku još ništa ne zna, iako se ja bojim i za one postupke koje su započeti ali prekinuti zbog hiperstimulacije. Doktori se boje zbog prevelikih kazni, a zakon je nedorečen, pun neodumica, nejasnoća, etc.

----------


## pino

Ja vas ne zelim bedirat, ali meni se cini da FETovi ne spadaju pod "stare" postupke... Ne znam, sve ovisi o volji doktora i ravnatelja bolnice da li su spremni riskirati drakonske kazne. (a iskreno, ja ne bi bila spremna riskirat u njihovoj kozi, jer su i fizicki odgovorni)

----------


## marta26

fetovi ce se morati odraditi al tek kad se sve ustabilira, tak da sumnjam da ce i njih raditi sada, al cekajmo 9 mjesec, mozda ima nade, glupo je stvarno da doktori prekinu s postupcima, totalno nerazumno, ak je zakon donesen, pa nek se uskladjuju u hodu

----------


## Šiškica

Jutros sam se uputila mom soc. ginekologu da napravim briseve i papu da sve bude spremno za 15.9.  i usput vidjela Jutarnji list s velikim ružnim naslovom   :Mad:   :shock: i takva gotovo u suzama uđem dr. i šokovi se nastavljau..  :Mad:  
Možda se nešto  u zakonu u međuvremenu promjenilo a ja ne znam  :?  :? 
Dr. mi je rekao da neka mi lijepo na VV naprave papu i breseve jer on to ne radi  :?  :?   
Usput je naravno mrmljao i prigovarao zašto brisevi (pa vi imate istog partnera) a papa vam sad puno košta !!!!!!?????? kako pa imam dopunsko !!!
Izašla sam s četiri uputnice i rojem ??????????? iznad glave..
Što se događa??? zar nemamo pravo na jednu papu godišnje?? i zar papu ne uzima soc. ginekolog??

----------


## Šiškica

samo da nadodam   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:  

Najradije bi danas nekog upucala!!! 

vezano uz ovaj debilni zakon!!

----------


## Pinky

> Možda se nešto  u zakonu u međuvremenu promjenilo a ja ne znam  :?  :? 
> Dr. mi je rekao da neka mi lijepo na VV naprave papu i breseve jer on to ne radi  :?  :?   
> Usput je naravno mrmljao i prigovarao zašto brisevi (pa vi imate istog partnera) a papa vam sad puno košta !!!!!!?????? kako pa imam dopunsko !!!
> Izašla sam s četiri uputnice i rojem ??????????? iznad glave..
> Što se događa??? zar nemamo pravo na jednu papu godišnje?? i zar papu ne uzima soc. ginekolog??


ma taj tvoj dr sra$ka. ja u petak napravila briseve i papu u moje predivne soc. ginekologice. da sam na tvom mjestu nasla bih novog primarnog ginekologa. pod hitno.
eh i danas me zove da imam mikroplazmu i e. coli   :Sad:   zadnji put mi je trebala godina ipo da ubijem e. coli   :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## andream

> da sam na tvom mjestu nasla bih novog primarnog ginekologa. pod hitno.


ovo i ja potpisujem - učini to što prije ...

----------


## ina33

Na VV-u ne rade briseve i papu. Ako ti socijalni ginekolog ne radi briseve i papu, što je osnova osnove od njegove usluge, a šta radi  :?

----------


## Šiškica

Što da sad radim ?  U šoku sam  :shock: 

Tikvan jedan..  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## andream

> Izašla sam s četiri uputnice i rojem ??????????? iznad glave..


Šiškice, pa zar je on tebi dao uputnice za te osnovne pretrage da napraviš na VV-u??? Ako je tako, iz ovih stopa mijenjaj ginekologa, čim prije. Možeš već od dana prijave kod novoga tražiti da ti napravi sve te pretrage.

----------


## sretna35

ljudi dragi koja zbrka

pravu sreću imamo mi koji smo prije ljeta i ovog degutantnog zakona uskočili u vlakić

ovakvo komentiranje i ponašanje ginekologa po meni je nedopustivo

ne mogu vjerovati da naši VV-ovci neće raditi postupke; nadam se da se radi o pritisku ravnatelja Metelka da se čim prije izmijeni ovaj nemogući zakon

----------


## amyx

Luda saaaaaaaaaaaaaaaam !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## andream

Ovo je stvarno prežalosno, 'em novi Zakon, 'em *****b****** primaraca ginekologa za osnovnom zdravstvenom uslugom koje trebaju pružati (na vratima moje ginekologice stoji da je papa osnovno pravo iz zdravstvenog osiguranja)!! 
I ja sam jako ljuta i tlak mi je opet skočio, nakon svega ovoga iščitanoga.   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## taya

prvo danas Jutarnji,sada ovo sa Šiškicom... Kaj su u ovoj državi svi p*p*****?????????????? (modovi sorry)
 jutros sam jezik stavila u škrip,ali sad ne mogu više....  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## marta26

zar moramo opet raditi papu? men nije trazio doc alebic, ne kuzim, jednu imam odprije godinu i nesto, sta sad opet?

----------


## amyx

*marta* papu bi trebala raditi zbog sebe jednom do dva puta godišnje, ne zbog dr
*
andream* kod koje si ti ginekologice ?

----------


## Šiškica

Sad si razmišljam da se samo pojavim u Vinogradskoj ili u Petrovoj s uputnicama i pravim se grbava !!!  

Na trećoj uputnici piše KKS,AST,CGT,APTV, FIRINOGEN,D-DIMERI,UREA I KREATININ..   jel mi možete reći jel se i ove pretrage mogu npr. napraviti u Vinogradskoj? Ili mora biti s VV?

Luda sam..Mislim da je ovo zadnja kap.. 

 OGLAS:
Tražim novog ginekologa na području Zagreba koji nema ništa protiv MPO-a..

----------


## ZO

ajme šiškice katastrofa, pa stvarno smo jadne da jadnije ne možemo bit   :Sad:

----------


## vikki

Šiškice, to su pretrage (biokemija krvi) koje se najčešće obavljaju u Domu zdravlja u kojemu si dobila uputnicu. Dakle, ako je uptnica siva, bez naručivanja vadiš krv u svom domu zdravlja (tj. onomu kojemu pripada tvoj ginić ili dr. opće prakse, tko ti je već dao uputnicu), a kao je uputnica crvena, ideš u bolnicu - bilo koju. Koliko znam, u Vinogradsku i na S. Duh se za te biokemijske pretrage ne naručuje, samo se pojaviš između 7 i 9, kako li već labosi najčešće rade.

----------


## vikki

Htjedoh reći, VV to ne ne radi, VV je za endokrinologiju - dakle štitnjača, šećer... hormoni...

----------


## vikki

A novoga ginića i ja tražim   :Rolling Eyes:  , ZG-istok...

----------


## Šiškica

Sve uputnice koje sam dobila su crvene.. Budem ujutro otišla u Vinogradsku..
Hvala cure na pomoći.. Zlatne ste   :Heart:   :Saint:

----------


## amyx

Nisam sigurna da će te u Vinogradskoj primiti bez naručivanja. Radije odi na Sveti Duh

----------


## taya

> Sve uputnice koje sam dobila su crvene.. Budem ujutro otišla u Vinogradsku..


Ajd' me malo prosvijetlite. 
Moj ginić na svakoj uputnici piše u koji lab me šalje (točan naziv), zar vaši ne rade tako  :? Čak mi i onaj opće prakse tako radi.
opet sam nekakav poseban slučaj

----------


## pino

cure, jel netko ima kontakt od dr. B?

----------


## pino

mislila sam na dr. A... posaljite mi na pp, pliz...

----------


## amyx

pino imaš pp

----------


## andream

> andream kod koje si ti ginekologice ?


Obrad-Sabljak, DZ Črnomerec.

----------


## amyx

mislila sam da si možda kod moje dr jer i mojoj piše na  vratima da je neograničen br uz i papa test pravo iz osnovnog osiguranja

----------


## andream

očito mi imamo razumne doktore - srećom nikada nisam imala nikakvih neugodnosti, a i došla sam kod nje upravo zbog sluha za MPO.

----------


## vikki

> Šiškica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Sve uputnice koje sam dobila su crvene.. Budem ujutro otišla u Vinogradsku..
> 
> 
> Ajd' me malo prosvijetlite. 
> Moj ginić na svakoj uputnici piše u koji lab me šalje (točan naziv), zar vaši ne rade tako  :? Čak mi i onaj opće prakse tako radi.
> opet sam nekakav poseban slučaj


Može pisati u koji labos te šalje, ali ne mora napisati u koju bolnicu (ako je crvena uputnica), tako da možeš odabrati onu u koju će te prije primiti.

----------


## Šiškica

Danas uspijela izvaditi krv u Vinogradskoj.  :D 

Pitala sam za papu i briseve i rekli su da rade, ali naravno moja četvrta uputnica je bila krivo napisana. Na njoj piše humana preprodukcija što bi značilo da moram gore na odjel MPO da mi oni uzmu uzorke   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:  

Sutra opet moram po novu uputnicu  soc. gin. a ovu ću ostaviti za dr. A.

Taj moj dr. je stvarno tikvan teški.. nadam se da neću sutra izgubiti živce..  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Šiškica

preprodukcija   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  ¸tj. reprodukcija  :Embarassed:

----------


## andream

Šiškice, svaka čast na strpljivosti... 
očito tvoj dr misli da MPO odjel ima vremena još baviti se i redovnom ginekološkom obradom?! - ili je stvarno naivan ili pak misli da će sad MPO doktori u očekivanju tumačenja novog zakona obrađivati rutinsku dijagnostiku dok se ne riješi hodogram novih postupaka??

----------


## sretna35

Šiškice, ne daj se ti samo hrabro i uporno zahtijevaj ono što ti treba

----------


## frka

ciao, cure!
ovo je prestrasno kakvih ljudi ima! zadnjih par tjedana sam na relaciji izmedju histerije i plača i kao secer na kraju sad taj clanak u jutarnjem! tukla bih nekog!!!!  :Evil or Very Mad:   a ko za vraga mi se ciklus par dana poklopio s go i prebacen nam postupak sa 7. na 9. mj.! nadam se da ce se ipak naci netko s zrnom mozga u glavi tko ce i nama i lijecnicima izaci u susret... drzim fige svima nama... a sto je najgore, onaj tikvan od milinovica vec i u ovom kratkom vremenu postize neke od svojih besmislenih ciljeva - mi se sad npr. najvjerovatnije moramo ozeniti pod mus da izbjegnemo visemjesecno dokazivanje vanbracne zajednice! nije da sam bas tak zamisljala vjencanje  :Mad:  ali to ni nije toliko bitno... sve u svemu - DEBILIZAM! nadam se da cete bar vi koji ste vec u postupku obaviti nesto...
pozdrav svima!

----------


## amyx

curke kaj mislite hoću li ja moći po svoje smrzliće u rujnu...transfer nismo imali zbog HS :?  :?  :? 
Baš sam jadna

----------


## vikki

A valjda ćemo znati nešto više iza 15.9. kad doktori budu gore  :/

----------


## marta26

jedino nam ostaje cekati 9 mj i zvati kada dodju sestre, one bi trebale vec onda znati kak stvari stoje.

----------


## amyx

OK, neću se nervirat...odoh ujutro na more i ne želim razmišljat ni o zakonu, a još manje o Milinoviću. Kak bude bude...

----------


## laky

> curke kaj mislite hoću li ja moći po svoje smrzliće u rujnu...transfer nismo imali zbog HS :?  :?  :? 
> Baš sam jadna


hoćes pitala sam ja dr Čolaka kako ide sa smrzlićima ko ima,kao i od sad ali će dati rok da se vrati po njih

----------


## amyx

hvala laky, uljepšala si mi dan

----------


## Biene

Amyx odmori se na moru, vidimo se u rujnu na FET-u!

----------


## Šiškica

Uspijela sam danas izvaditi papu i briseve i to naravno u Vinogradskoj..

soc. ginekolog mi je jutros bez ikakvih problema dao još jednu uputnicu i bio je iznimno ljubazan..

 a ja se nabrijala na svađu   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  baš me je zeznuo   :Laughing:  


Ja se lijepo pripremam da 15.9. idem u pohode na VV bez obzira na sve..
Na trenutke imam dojam da se ponašam kao psihiči bolesnik.. Kao "neće biti postupaka" a ja se pravim da će ih biti.. i smijem se sama sebi svaki dan   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## marta26

a cuj siskice moja, nije jos sigurno da nece biti, pa cemo mi brijati da ih ima dok sse same ne uvjerimo kad dodjemo gore  :Wink:

----------


## RuzicaSB

> Na trenutke imam dojam da se ponašam kao psihiči bolesnik.. Kao "neće biti postupaka" a ja se pravim da će ih biti.. i smijem se sama sebi svaki dan


Ista sam!  :Grin:

----------


## jo1974

ja sam također obavila sve pretrage i pripremam se na najgore a nadam se najboljemu pa valjda ima boga i za nas ,idem u 9 mjesecu gore kako je dogovoreno i nadam se a nada umire posljednja   :Smile:   :D

----------


## ana-

cure samo pozitivno i bez nerviranja koliko je got moguče.
Pozdrav i   :Kiss:   od nas 3u1.

----------


## dorica

> Ja se lijepo pripremam da 15.9. idem u pohode na VV bez obzira na sve..
> Na trenutke imam dojam da se ponašam kao psihiči bolesnik.. Kao "neće biti postupaka" a ja se pravim da će ih biti.. i smijem se sama sebi svaki dan


tako treba razmišljati   :Rolling Eyes:  
zato šaljem pozitivne vibre~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tinky tonky

Curke ne znam jeste čitale danas Jutarnji.
Naš "dragi" ministar je dao neka objašnjenja od hrpe naših pitanja i nedoumica.
Ono što zanima mene, amix i hrpu ostalih FET-ovi da sad zamrznutih stanica idu bez problema, jer kako ministar kaže novi zakon se na nas ne odnosi. :D 
Po njegim tvrdnjama izjava izvanbračnog para pred sudom i potvrda o zajedničkoj adresi bit će dovoljna za dokazivanje statusa.
Zamislite, čak odobrava opću anesteziju na punkciji koja ide na trošak HZZO-a.

----------


## tinaka

> Po njegim tvrdnjama izjava izvanbračnog para pred sudom i potvrda o zajedničkoj adresi bit će dovoljna za dokazivanje statusa.
> Zamislite, čak odobrava opću anesteziju na punkciji koja ide na trošak HZZO-a.


Maže nam oči.

----------


## marta26

ma jel, a ta anestezija ce jos uspotiri postupke za 1000%, mislim, super je ona, al na kraju krajeva ak mi trebaju tri oploditi sta ce mi za tri, ak sam 10 prezivjela i to cu, tocno tak, maze nam oci, nismo tak imbecilne. nek on radije makne taj br 3 i sve pet

----------


## marta26

http://www.24sata.hr/news/clanak/zak...main_page_news   ne znam jesam li dobro pastala

----------


## vikki

> Zamislite, čak odobrava opću anesteziju na punkciji koja ide na trošak HZZO-a.


Opća anestezija je ionako uračunata u postupke, druga stvar je što je ne dobijemo. Ja ne vjerujem ni da će je sada davati. Pa gdje bi na VV ležale žene dok dođu k sebi nakon opće anestezije, kad nemaju gdje ni stajati  :?

----------


## amyx

Što se tiće FET-ova 100 % ide sve po starom. Ja pisala direktno ravnatelju  VV i odgovorio mi je da za pacijente u postupku (tu ulazi i FET) ide po starom zakonu

----------


## ana-

*amyx* draga,a sada uživaj na moru i u 9mj.po svoje smrzliče i šaljemo ti puno zaraženih ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da nam javiš najlijepše vijesti i veliku ß   :Kiss:  

Svima također želim uspješnu jesen i što više novih trudnica,da vide da nam zakon nemože ništa i da smo jači od njih.

Pozdrav od nas 3u1   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   i   :Bye:

----------


## nela.

Bok!Evo curke čitala sam na KB osijek ženska je bila u klinici i rečeno joj da se svi postupci odgađaju do daljnjeg  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## marcelina

> Što se tiće FET-ova 100 % ide sve po starom. Ja pisala direktno ravnatelju  VV i odgovorio mi je da za pacijente u postupku (tu ulazi i FET) ide po starom zakonu


Draga Amyx,

 znas li sto znaci "biti u postupku"? Jasno je da su u postupku oni koji cekaju FET, no sto je sa onima koji su bili na (nazalost) neuspjesnim pokusajima, nemaju smrzlica i zele doci ponovo na postupak u septembru? Nadalje, zanima me hoce li postojati prijelazni period za nas "stare pacijente" (tijekom kojega ce se raditi po starom zakonu) ili ce biti _status quo_ dok bolnice/klinike ne dobiju upute o provedbi zakona?

Namjeravam poslati mail na SKVV@idb.hr sa pitanjima koja me muce, ali mozda je neka od vas vec pisala pa zna odgovor...
_Thx_!

----------


## amyx

> amyx prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Što se tiće FET-ova 100 % ide sve po starom. Ja pisala direktno ravnatelju  VV i odgovorio mi je da za pacijente u postupku (tu ulazi i FET) ide po starom zakonu
> 
> 
> Draga Amyx,
> 
>  znas li sto znaci "biti u postupku"? Jasno je da su u postupku oni koji cekaju FET, no sto je sa onima koji su bili na (nazalost) neuspjesnim pokusajima, nemaju smrzlica i zele doci ponovo na postupak u septembru? Nadalje, zanima me hoce li postojati prijelazni period za nas "stare pacijente" (tijekom kojega ce se raditi po starom zakonu) ili ce biti _status quo_ dok bolnice/klinike ne dobiju upute o provedbi zakona?
> ...



Nažalost mislim da se stari zakon odnosi samo na smrzliće. Ne znam. Iskreno nisam pitala. Pišite ravnatelju, odgovorit će vam.
Ali mislim da svako početak novog postupak ide po novom zakonu

----------


## Kadauna

*Amyx* odlicne vijesti za smrzlice....  :D  :D bar nesto u ovoj cijeloj sumi pitanja i nedoumica a da ne govorim o nelogicnostima!? Rece nas ministar zdravstva: 



_Slažem se da je to eksperiment, ali ide se naprijed_ 

Tko jos nije procitao clanak o MPO u jutarnjem, evo ga: 

http://jutarnji.hr/vijesti/clanak/ar...,20,,173465.jl

----------


## marta26

a sta nije na sebi izvrsio neki experiment  :Rolling Eyes:  ma ode taj zakon i prije nego ce stupit na snagu. po ovom bi klinike trebale provoditi postupke, bar se tak meni cini, prilagodba u hodu

----------


## pino

marta26, hm, postupke ce provodit... ali kakve... sa smanjenim sansama... to nije optimalno lijecenje.

----------


## marta26

ma znam, al opet bolje ista nego nista, dok se skroz ne izmijeni zakon, ovako bi bila "mrtva sezona" sljedecih barem 8 mjeseci, ici cemo u prirodnjake, sta drugo mozemo, jer meni se osobno ne isplati da mi da 30 gonala pa da mi 3 js oplodi na kraju.

----------


## jadra

amyx, vidim da imaš PCOS kao i ja, i znam da smo bile u isto vrijeme u stimuliranom, zanima me kako kod tebe stoje stvari s mengom? Tj. koliko si ju puta dobila od tada? Ja sam išla vadit betu 25.5 i to jutro dobila i od tad NIŠTA!! Znači, samo jednom do današnjeg dana! Trudna nisam. Ostale cure, help!

----------


## amyx

*jadra* imaš pp

----------


## romanica

[quote="amyx"]Što se tiće FET-ova 100 % ide sve po starom.  ja sam nova u svemu tome,ali me zanima što to znači"biti u postupku#. :?

----------


## ana-

[quote="romanica"]


> Što se tiće FET-ova 100 % ide sve po starom.  ja sam nova u svemu tome,ali me zanima što to znači"biti u postupku#. :?


Romanica biti u postupku znači kada ti tvoj mpo dr kaže koje hormone moraš primati,koji će se postupak provoditi i kada krečeš s postupkom.Bar smo mi tada krenuli u postupak ivf-a.
Budu ti se još druge cure javile s objašnjenjima.

Pozdrav od nas 3u1.

----------


## andream

> Romanica biti u postupku znači kada ti tvoj mpo dr kaže koje hormone moraš primati,koji će se postupak provoditi i kada krečeš s postupkom.Bar smo mi tada krenuli u postupak ivf-a.


Tako je bilo prije donošenja ovog zakona-kad bi dr napisao na papir koje lijekove nabaviti, smatralo bi se da smo u postupku.Sada se "u postupku" odnosi samo kad je sam postupak već bio započeo prije početka novog Zakona (osim FET-a za koje ograničenje ne vrijedi), što na VV nije slučaj jer je sve završeno do sredine 7. mjeseca. 
Na žalost, mislim da će rujan na VV biti moguć samo za FET-ove, a za sve drugo će se čekati do donošenja provedbenih akata u skladu s novim zakonom.

----------


## romanica

Romanica biti u postupku znači kada ti tvoj mpo dr kaže koje hormone moraš primati,koji će se postupak provoditi i kada krečeš s postupkom.Bar smo mi tada krenuli u postupak ivf-a.
Budu ti se još druge cure javile s objašnjenjima.

Pozdrav od nas 3u1.[/quote]

Hvala cure,meni dr.L u 7 mj.napisao koje injekcije nabaviti i rekao da dođem u 9 i sad tko to zna kaj bude

----------


## Kadauna

ti nazalost nisu u postupku sukladno novome zakonu. Doktori, biolozi vise ne smiju u postupke ako ne postivaju nove zakone. A za njih jos nedostaju pravilnici.... Tako da ces morati cekati, no sve ces cuti i sama kad odes u rujnu svom doktoru na Vuk Vrhovec. Do tada ce mozda i biti novog pravilnika....

----------


## romanica

[quote="Kadauna"]ti nazalost nisu u postupku sukladno novome zakonu. Doktori, biolozi vise ne smiju u postupke ako ne postivaju nove zakone. A za njih jos nedostaju pravilnici.... Tako da ces morati cekati, no sve ces cuti i sama kad odes u rujnu svom doktoru na Vuk Vrhovec. Do tada ce mozda i bi


Iskreno se nadam da bude sve ok,neću ni pomisliti da moram čekati još ni sama neznam koliko.inače imam kćer od 17g.i već bi bilo vrijeme da se nekaj dogodi

----------


## Kadauna

Jedino sto bi se trebalo dogoditi je da zakon padne jer uz ovakav zakon bojim se da ce IVF/ICSI postupci biti za nista....   :Crying or Very sad:  

A sto se tice prilagodbe bolnica, ministar je neki dan izjavio da im se daje 3-6 mjeseca vremena i mislim da je to i realno vrijeme za ocekivati. U tom periodu bojim se da se nece mnogo toga dogadjati.....

----------


## romanica

[quote="Kadauna"]Jedino sto bi se trebalo dogoditi je da zakon padne jer uz ovakav zakon bojim se da ce IVF/ICSI postupci biti za nista....   :Crying or Very sad:  

A sto se tice prilagodbe bolnica, ministar je neki dan izjavio da im se daje 3-6 mjeseca vremena i mislim da je to i realno vrijeme za ocekivati. U tom 



bolje da čovjek niša nezna tak dugo dok ne treba jer se ovak samo živciram.kaj to onda znači da se nikakvi postupci neće raditi

----------


## marta26

romanica, to nitko ne zna, mi pretpostavljamo, iako ja mislim da ce se u sljedeca 2 tj sve ustabiliti i da ce ipak raditi postupke najkasnije od sredine 9 mj, al to je samo moje misljenje

----------


## romanica

svako mišljenje dobro dođe. hvala vam. nadam se da će ipak donjeti ispravnu odluku.

----------


## romanica

malo sam proučila ove napise u raznim novinama i došla do zaključka :da do prelaznog razdoblja novog zakona se sve radi po starom

----------


## ina33

bublica3 je danas primila odgovor od gđe Lažeta iz MZSS (ista gđa koja je za danas zakazala Milinovićevu presicu), po njenom odgovoru svi koji su *naručeni* za postupak prije novog zakona idu po starome... Pod ovo se može puno toga provući.. Evo lijepim post od bublice3 s teme Na SD-u stopirani svi postupci:

"cure nekidan sam poslala mail na: 

primjedbe-na-zakon@mzss.hr 
AnteZvonimir.Golem@mzss.hr 
odb.zdravstvo@sabor.hr 
darko.milinovic@mzss.hr 

Tema: pravno i psiholosko savjetovanje 

Zanima me kome da se javim za pravno i psiholosko savjetovanje 
zbog medicinski potpomognute oplodnje koju imam dogovorenu u 
rujnu 2009. 
Moj liječnik ne zna odgovor na to pa vas molim što hitniji 
odgovor jer moram početi hormonsku terapiju jako brzo. 
Molim ime prezime, adresu i kontakt telefone u Splitu. 

ime i prezime 
neplodna(32) 
__________________________________________________  ___ 

Danas sam dobila odgovor od Gđe. Zora Lažeta 


Poštovana, 
Vjerujem da uslijed raznih proturječnih informacije u javnosti, one bitne za građane najčešće nisu dovoljno jasno istaknute ili uočene. Upravo zbog stupanja na snagu novog Zakona, kao i perioda vremena koje je potrebno za donošenje provedbenih akata, ustanove u kojima se provode postupci medicinske oplodnje trebale bi postupke koji su započeti prije stupanja na snagu zakona provesti sukladno ranijim odredbama. Shodno tome, ukoliko ste na postupak naručeni prije stupanja na snagu novog Zakona, tada bi trebalo provesti postupak na način kako je to bilo riješeno po prethodnom zakonu. 

Ta pravna forma važeća je za sve zakone (ukoliko u zakonu nije drugačije navedeno) jer se niti jedan zakon ne provodi unatrag već od dana donošenja. 



S poštovanjem, 
Zora Lažeta 
MZSS 
01/4607-506 
099/2175-731 
Zora.Lazeta@mzss.hr
_________________
JA '76. ON '75. sve OK 
1 HSG Cito - Ok 
1 LPSC Salus - Ok 
1 cilja 
3 AIH Cito 
1 IVF u Petrovoj, 2.'09. ß 0,1 
4 smrzlića 
FET Petrova 5.'09. ß 0,1 "

----------


## marta26

sta to znaci, meni je npr doc alebic rekao da dodjem u 9 mj pa da probamo s klomifenskim, ali nemam nista napismeno o tome? jel to vrijedi onda po starom?? :?

----------


## jelenkić

Marta26, ja sam upravo poslala mail gđi Zori Lažeti s tim pitanjem pa sad čekam na odgovor jer i ja sam u istoj situaciji, trebam se javiti doktoru na 21 dc.

----------


## marta26

ok, cekamo, thx

----------


## Ela28

Što je s nama koji trebamo doći 8 dc?Na pregled i još neke krvne pretrage? :?

----------


## Gabi

Ne bih vam htjela ubiti nadu, ali mislim da svi postupci koji  još nisu započeli moraju ići po novom zakonu. Jedino se FET obavlja bez sve ove papirologije i ostalih gluposti. Nisam baš optimist kaj se tiče postupaka u 9. mjesecu. 
Svim suborkama   :Kiss:  .

----------


## jelenkić

Gabi, svjesna sam ja toga i debelo se pripremam za Austriju, ali opet tračak nade još tinja...

----------


## ketty28

moze na pm broj od maribora, slala sam im mail ali mi ne odgovaraju, a na neki br koji imam mi se nitko ne javlja danima, hvala unaprijed

----------


## Kadauna

> moze na pm broj od maribora, slala sam im mail ali mi ne odgovaraju, a na neki br koji imam mi se nitko ne javlja danima, hvala unaprijed


imas pp

----------


## bubble_71

> sta to znaci, meni je npr doc alebic rekao da dodjem u 9 mj pa da probamo s klomifenskim, ali nemam nista napismeno o tome? jel to vrijedi onda po starom?? :?


Ja imam istu situaciju samo kod dok.L da probamo s klomifenima i narućena sam 08.09.... nemam ništa napismeno jer smo pričali telefonom.Namjeravam ga zvati kad počne raditi.

----------


## draga

Cure mislim da vam nista od prije vise nije 100%. Bar ne danas - mozda do dana kad doktori pocnu radit dode do nekih promjena ali za sada je sve u zraku.

Ionako morate prije icega doci ponovo na razgovor jel to jednostavno tako ide..Krecete TEK kad doktor nesto napise na papir.

Nazovite kad sestre ponu radit (07.09) i narucite se - doktori krecu tek tjedan dana kasnije.

Upravo tako cu i ja!  :Smile:

----------


## romanica

ovako ,ja imam napisano da se javim krajem 9mj. sa menopurima to znači kaj da je po starom ili :?  :?  :?

----------


## Lamona

> Nazovite kad sestre ponu radit (07.09) i narucite se - doktori krecu tek tjedan dana kasnije.


Dr. L radi od 9.7. Znam jer sam ja tada naručena.   :Smile:

----------


## jelenkić

eto što je meni gđa Zora Lažeta iz Ministarstva odgovorila

Poštovana,

Molim Vas da mi odgovorite na pitanje. 
Naime, u lipnju, nakon neuspjelog pokušaja IVF u Sveučilišnoj bolnici Vuk Vrhovac doktor mi je rekao da mu se javim na 21 dan ciklusa u rujnu kako bismo započeli s novim pokušajem. Sada ne razumijem da li ja spadam pod pacijenta u postupku na koji se primjenjuje stari zakon ili novi zakon i zašto su klinike u Hrvatskoj objavile da prekidaju sve daljnje postupke ako, po Vašem objašnjenju, pacijenti koji imaju zakazan postupak za jesen prije ljeta imaju pravo na provođenje tih postupaka.
Molim Vas za što skoriji odgovor jer jesen je pred vratima a nedoumica i neodgovorenih pitanja jako puno. Bilo bi lijepo da napokon znamo na čemu smo da se možemo organizirati a ne čekati odgovore koji nikako da stignu.
______________________________
odgovor

Poštovana,

Zahvaljujemo Vam na upitu te Vam možemo odgovoriti kako Vi i dalje imate pravo na postupke sukladno ranijim odredbama, kao i novim odredbama gdje se primjerice vrši plaćanje i do 6 postupaka od strane HZZO-a. Isto Vam tako možemo potvrditi kako sve klinike i dalje rade kao i ranije što su, nakon objave nekih medija, potvrdile pismeno ministarstvu. Prema tome, nema nikakvog razloga da se ne poštuje dogovor koji ste imali s liječnicima Sveučilišne klinike Vuk Vrhovac.


S poštovanjem,

----------


## vikki

:/

----------


## draga

> Dr. L radi od 9.7. Znam jer sam ja tada naručena.


Ups..sorry onda ako je tako, ja sam imala drugaciju informaciju.
Super..znaci mogu i ja doci ranije na dogovor za FET :D

----------


## frka

bok, cure!
meni su nalazi stigli krajem 6. mj. a ciklus u 7. mi se taman par dana poklopio s go (koji peh  :Sad:  ) tak da mi je dr.A napisao da dodjem 8dc u 9. mj. s uputnicama za pregled i krv pa nakon toga postupak... nama je to trebao biti prvi ivf... ali imam napismene upute! po tome bi i mi trebali po starom.. ili?

pozdrav svima!

----------


## mare41

Ja ništa ne razumijem-i usmeni je dogovor važeći kao pismeni?? To znači da mi s dogovorima idemo po starom ili po novom? Jel iko to razumije?

----------


## jelenkić

Ma rade budale iz nas, ništa od svega toga! Vele da klinike normalno rade a sam ravnatelj W veli da do daljnjeg obustavljaju sve postupke. Ili će nam možda Zora i Darac doći raditi postupke???

----------


## vikki

Uvijek je nešto i napsimeno, zar ne? Meni ne piše da dođem taj i taj dan ciklusa, već da dođem u 9. mj. (s novim nalazom spermiograma - i to piše, a podrazumijeva se da će tada UZV i idem u prirodnjak čim dobijem ciklus).

----------


## Kadauna

Petrova je vec pocela dijeliti svojim pacijenticama papire na kojma pise sto moraju prikupiti pacijentice koje idu u postupak: 


http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=81881

----------


## amel

Cure, ne vjerujte HZZO što pišu dopisima i mailovima. Na žalost, ali situacija je jasna-zakon je na snazi i po njemu se mora postupati. Niti jedna klinika neće riskirati i raditi mimo zakona te u slučaju inspekcije plaćati drakonske kazne- uostalom kako bi oni dokazali usmeni dogovor sa nekom pacijenticom, a i ovo što piše Lažeta (baš joj odgovara prezime) da se može ići po starom i novom zakonu (broj postupaka) je, da oprostite,  sra.. ne može se ravnati po zakonu koji nije na snazi.
Znam da niste željele ovo čuti, ali nemojte gajiti lažne nade zbog nekog bešćutnog čovjeka  i njegove glasnogovornice koja piše kako joj je naređeno -tako da onaj tko postavi pitanje bude zadovoljan odgovorom, a što to ne odgovara istini nikome ništa.
Čekajte 9 mj (blizu je, nasreću) i na licu mjesta se uvjerite kako će VV postupati s obzirom na novi zakon. Iskreno se nadam da će pasti kao i Milinovićev biser o nepušenju!
Sretno svim VV-ovkama!  :Heart:

----------


## marta26

*amel* potpisujem u potpunosti, malo je fakat blesavo reci da se radi po starom i novom zakonu, mislim, halo??? cekamo cure i nahrupit cemo sve na vv u 9 mj! brijem da cu ja gore, sumnjam da ce bit telefon slobodan za narucivanje  :Grin:

----------


## vikki

Opsadno stanje... okupacija klinike dok se ne izjasne   :Grin:

----------


## Gabi

> bok, cure!
> meni su nalazi stigli krajem 6. mj. a ciklus u 7. mi se taman par dana poklopio s go (koji peh  ) tak da mi je dr.A napisao da dodjem 8dc u 9. mj. s uputnicama za pregled i krv pa nakon toga postupak... nama je to trebao biti prvi ivf... ali imam napismene upute! po tome bi i mi trebali po starom.. ili?
> 
> pozdrav svima!


Frka, ne znam da li si već negdje napisala (nemam vremena tražiti), ali mi nije jasno da li već krećeš s postupkom ili tek obavljate one prve pretrage: hormoni, spermiogram, androlog i sl.? Jer po ovom šta si napisala meni izgleda da ste tek počeli hodočastiti po VV. Ako vam je to tek početak, onda ćeš se, nažalost, do samog postupka još načekati.

Oko ovog odgovora od gđe. Lažete se u potpusnosti slažem s Amel. Nemojmo se zavaravati, Zakon je na snazi i mora se provoditi - dok ga ne srušimo, zato vas sve pozivam, ako se već niste aktivirale, da se uključite i na onaj naš drugi pdf: 
Građani i građanke protiv MPO zakona


I mi imamo usmeno dogovoreni termin za jesen, ali ne gajim nikakvu nadu da ću možda ići po starom zakonu. Na pregled i dogovor ću otići kako je dogovoreno, ali dalje ... :?.

----------


## frka

sve smo obavili prije ljeta i imamo sve nalaze i prvi postupak bi bio u 6. mj. da mi nisu kasnili nalazi hormona, a u 7. mj. mi se ciklus taman poklopio s pocetkom go. bas peh... mi smo bas naruceni za prvi postupak u 9.mj., ne za preglede... ja nemam jajovode tako da jedino ivf dolazi u obzir pa je to bitno skratilo preglede.
pucam po savovima!!!  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Tibi

Drage curke, možda ipak dođu pameti vezano uz zakon o MPO. Ovo je današnji članak iz Jutarnjeg http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvats...-proslost.html
Svima puno pozitivnih vibracija i   :Kiss:

----------


## marta26

a danas citam na txt da je milinovic rekao kako su to neistine i ako bude kakve promjene da ce reci, ma sve je to previse krivih informacija, previse misterioznosti, nitko nista ne zna, jedan kaze ovo, drugi ono...a mi koji to prolazimo najvise ispastamo, glavno da se oni igraju pokvarenog telefona!!  :Mad:

----------


## ksena28

imamo dosta tema o člancima i reakcijama na njih na ovom i "građani" pdf-u. šteta je da zatrpavamo forum sa istim informacijama, pogovoto ove o klinikama koji bi prvenstveno trebali biti informativni   :Smile:  

al evo i ja ću malo offtopičarit - ovo je više za po...piz......... jedva čekam da čujemo iz prve ruke sljedeći tjedan šta će bit sa nama kad klinike prorade

----------


## draga

Cure mene zanima kakav vam je ratni plan?  :Grin:  
Jel se spremate drugi tjedan na pohod na VV? Ako nista na dogovor ili razgovor?

Jel to sigurno da i doktori pocinju radit od ponedjeljka?
Ne znam jel bi zvala prvo ili da se samo pojavim gore?

Ici cu ovih dana po uputnicu  pa cu vidjeti..najjednostavnije mi je uvjek u ovakvim slucajevima kad dolazim nakon dugo vremena doci u subotu..ne zuri mi se zbog posla pa mi nije vazno kad cu na red..

Sad ne znam kaj cu tocno..ali da se spremam - spremam se!

A vi?

----------


## frka

mislim da dr.A dolazi 15. ja sam narucena za 9.mj. ali nekak sumnjam da ce se to sve skupa pokrenuti.. al na razgovor i dogovor sigurno. mislim da ce od slijedeceg tjedna VV bit krcatiji no ikad  :Smile:

----------


## BHany

i ja se spremam na razgovor kako smo se i dogovorili...da se vidimo u rujnu
doduše razgovarali smo o postupku...vjerojatno prirodnom po prvi put u mom MPO stažu odmah u idućem ciklusu, ali sad ne znam, kao ni itko drugi
za sad je u planu doći na dogovor, a dalje ćemo vidjeti  :/

----------


## frka

VV cure, da vas pitam nesto... citam sad neka rasprave da li treba u medijima izaci s naglaskom na psihicku ili fizicku bol itd. pa se stalno spominje bol kod punkcije. posto mi na VV-u nemamo izbora sto se anestezije tice, zanimaju me vasa iskustva s punkcijom. mi smo sad trebali na prvi postupak i moram biti iskrena da se ja toga uzasavam  :Crying or Very sad:   pretrpjela sam grozne bolove do sad i prije i poslije operacije i uz to mi je preostali jajnik konstantno bolan (pogotovo kod ovulacije a i zbog ciste zutog tijela koja mi se stvara skoro svaki mjesec) i stvarno se bojim da to necu moci izdrzati... a i mislim da mi se prag boli poprilicno snizio uslijed svega toga... znam da je to sve individualno i da se razlicito podnosi, ali me zanima sto me otprilike ceka.. je l se mozemo doma nasopati kakvim apaurincekima i ketonalcekima  :Grin:  ? ima li tko od vas isto tako bolne ovulacije i ciste i kako ste to podnijeli sve skupa?

----------


## vikki

> zanimaju me vasa iskustva s punkcijom


Zapravo je bila bezbolna, no bila je samo jedna jajna stanica pa nisam mjerilo   :Grin:

----------


## Kadauna

Draga, nemoj dolaziti subotom bez da imas dogovoreno, oni ne vole primati subotom ako nema potrebe, pa i njima je kakav-takav vikend.


Bolje radnim danom a i bilo bi dobro da se telefonski narucis. 

K.

----------


## Tibi

> zanimaju me vasa iskustva s punkcijom


Draga frka, ja sam bila na punkciji u 6 mjesecu. Imala sam 20 JS. Na desnom jajniku me nije tako jako bolilo kao na lijevom. Boli te recimo kao jaka menstrualna bol. Dobra strana svega toga je da je relativno brzo gotovo (možda 5-10 minuta ovisi koliko imaš JS), sestra Goga te drži za ruku i mazi po glavi što je meni beskrajno puno značilo. Ja se nisam ničim kljukala i odlučila sam stisnuti zube. Sve se da izdržati pogotovo kad imaš jasno zacrtan cilj pred sobom. Samo hrabro, mi žene možemo svašta izdržati. 
Samo da ti kažem još jednu "pozitivnu" stranu te grozne punkcije - tada sam i ostala trudna i nosim blizance. Od srca vam želim da i vi što prije ostanete trudne. Svima veliki pozdrav i   :Kiss:

----------


## Gabi

> zanimaju me vasa iskustva s punkcijom


Evo, tu možeš vidjeti iskustva drugih:
http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=55056

----------


## frka

bravo, tibi! cestitam :D  :D  :D  !!!!

znam da se zbog naseg cilja sve podnese i upustile bi se i u nepodnosljivo kad bi to garantiralo uspjeh  :Smile:   al ja sam pomalo hipohondric i panicar nakon svega i, bez obzira sto znam da cu sve stoicki podnijeti, to mi ne smanjuje strah  :Embarassed:  

hvala na utjehama i linku! jos uvijek se ne snalazim na forumu ponajbolje  :Embarassed:  

pozdrav svima!  :Kiss:

----------


## ana-

Draga frka,moja punkcija je bila 30.5. bila je bolna i suza svega imala sam 13 folikula od toga 9 jajnih stanica,7 oplođenih i sve blastociste vračene 2 peti dan i nama je bio dobitan čekamo također blizančeke kao i Tibi.
Što se tiče podnošenja boli prag mi je jako nizak isto sam puno toga prošla od operacije endometrioze borbe s policističnim jajnicima idr.,ali zato nam je sad svo čekanje nagrađeno i to duplo s dva   :Saint:   :Saint:  .

Draga frka samo pozitivno i imaj vjere i bit će tako ja se nadam i šaljem ti puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Kiss:   za uspjeh  :Love:  .

----------


## marta26

bila sam i ja u 5 mj na punkciji, ali eto nije uspjelo. imala 10 js i umirala al traje jako kratko, ja cu se sljedeci put nakljukati sa cepicem, da bude bar malo lakse, a i ak bude prirodni bit ce ih malo pa je za izdrzati. curke, cestitam vam na trudnoci, ma joooj, daj boze svima nama  :Heart:

----------


## amariya

Evo čitam u Večernjem (internet izdanje) da pravilnici stižu u petak u NN. Znači ipak ništa od izmjene zakona. Jedva čekam da pročitam te pravilnike.

----------


## frka

hvala svima na rijecima utjehe  :Kiss:  

ma znam da ce se sve izdrzati 8) 

hvala ancice i iz tvojih usta u Bozje usi!!  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## Šiškica

Što se tiče ovog planiranja što dalje odlučila sam da ću prvo sačekati raspored na poslu i onda ću se idući tjedan naručiti na razgovor..

Zapravo mislim da ćemo svi biti malo pametniji kad izađu pravilnici...a to je uskoro..

 mirim s činjenicom da ću ipak morati riješavati dokumentaciju i izgubiti možda još koji mjesec.. :/

----------


## dim

Ak se tko sjeća: od koliko sati poćinje raditi labaratorij za vađenje krvi na VV?  Evo što radi godišnji odmor   :Embarassed:  .

----------


## ana-

> Ak se tko sjeća: od koliko sati poćinje raditi labaratorij za vađenje krvi na VV?  Evo što radi godišnji odmor   .


Počinju ti raditi od 7.30 sati .

----------


## marta26

ej dim, sjecas me se? idemo opet skupa u 10 mj?? nadam se da se vidimo :D i da ce ovaj put bit dobitni

----------


## dim

Bok Marta26, naravno da te se sjećam . Evo baš obavljam pretrage krvi, briseve, papu, tak da mi je sve spremno, a kad ću krenuti dalje to čemo tek vidjeti  :/ .

----------


## dim

Ana- hvala na odgovoru, samo da mi još krene menstruacija i to je to. Drugi tjedan sam gore na vađenju krvi.

----------


## ksena28

cure, ne bih vas htjela oneraspoložiti, ali uz novi zakon i nove propise nisam najsigurnija da će se MPO na VV nastaviti u obliku i obujmu u kojem je bila prije

----------


## ana-

*dim* nema na čemu i mi smo gore iduči tjedan kod dr. lučija da vidimo kaj čekamo od blizanaca.

Pusa svima i puno sreće u nadolazečim postupcima   :Love:   :Love:  i šaljem vam trudničke ~~~~

----------


## dim

Baš mi je drago ana- zbog tebe i tvojih mrvica. Ak se ne varam ti si imala punkciju i transfer tjedan dana nakon mene (oko 25.5). A što se tiće plana za dalje, ja imam 8 eskimića, pa ak nalazi budu OK nadam se da ću imati barem jedan transfer još ove godine. Barem nam je naš dragi ministar   :Evil or Very Mad:   obećao da bi to trebalo ići po starome.

----------


## Bebel

Želim od   :Heart:  požečjeti sreću svima koji startaju od rujna u neka sve ostanu trbušaste   :Love:  

Na žalost, slažem se sa konstatacijom koju je iznijela *ksena28*. Obzirom na novi zakon, povećat će se broj prirodnjaka na VV-u, a samim tim i čekanje na nove postupke će se odužiti. Naši biolozi, doktori i sestre su ograničeni sa prostornim i kadrovskim kapacitetima što će povratno utjecati na broj pokušaja u koje ćemo biti uključene.
Strpljene će biti jedini saveznik na duži rok. 
Neka nam je sretna i plodna prva jesen s novim zakonom   :Kiss:

----------


## Mali Mimi

> cure, ne bih vas htjela oneraspoložiti, ali uz novi zakon i nove propise nisam najsigurnija da će se MPO na VV nastaviti u obliku i obujmu u kojem je bila prije


Da ja sam nažalost svjesna toga i čisto me strah što će mi sestre sutra reći preko telefona, mislim kad će uopće početi raditi postupke itd

----------


## goodwitch

svim curama i dečkima želim plodnu jesen na VV   :Love:  u inat Milinoviću!
dr L. počinje raditi 14.9.,a za dr. A ne znam,sestre su od sutra sigurno gore....

----------


## Tibi

> svim curama i dečkima želim plodnu jesen na VV   u inat Milinoviću!
> dr L. počinje raditi 14.9.,a za dr. A ne znam,sestre su od sutra sigurno gore....


ja se pridružujem ovim željama da bude što plodnija jesen. Nadam se da će taj zakon uskoro biti izmjenjen i dopunjen. Svim curkama puno pozitivnih vibracija i velika   :Kiss:  . 
Što se tiče dr. L. nemoj me zezati da počinje tek 14.9. raditi. Imala sam toliko komplikacija za vrijeme njegovog odsustva da smo moju trudnoću vodili telefonski uz 2 pregleda u privatnim klinikama, obzirom da mi soc. ginekologica otišla u isto vrijeme na godišnji kad i on. Tko će još tjedan dana čekati da se vrati  :?

----------


## andream

Ja imam info da dr L počinje raditi od sljedećeg tjedna.
Za dr A ne znam, pa neka netko napiše kad je gore da ga posjetimo i mi

----------


## frka

meni je receno da dr. A. pocinje raditi 15.09. zbog nekog seminara, a dr. L. 07.09. kad i sestre...

----------


## ana-

> Baš mi je drago ana- zbog tebe i tvojih mrvica. Ak se ne varam ti si imala punkciju i transfer tjedan dana nakon mene (oko 25.5). A što se tiće plana za dalje, ja imam 8 eskimića, pa ak nalazi budu OK nadam se da ću imati barem jedan transfer još ove godine. Barem nam je naš dragi ministar    obećao da bi to trebalo ići po starome.


Draga dim punkciju sam imala 30.5.,a transfer 04.6.
Želim ti puno sreće sa eskimičima te da nalazi budu ok i na ideš po svoje mrvice.

 :Kiss:   svima od nas 3u1   :Love:

----------


## Miki76

Meni je dr. A. osobno rekao 3.8. kad sam mu javljala negativnu betu na mob (već je naveliko bio na godišnjem) da se vraća 15.9. i da se tada čujem sa sestrama i dogovorim za dalje.
Ne znam da li se nešto u međuvremenu promijenilo.

----------


## dim

I meni je malo predugo čekati do 15. da dr. A počne raditi. A mislila sam već ovaj tjedan na pregled, jer mi nešto menstruacija šteka  :/ . Nakon stimuliranog IVF, prvisljedeći ciklus je kasnila dva tjedna, al je bila kao i prije stimulacije, druga mi je došla na 28. dan i bila najnormalnija, a ova koju čekam nikako da krene  :/ !? Od petka (inaće 28. dan ciklusa) do danas, svaki dan doslovno dvije kapljice i to sliči na spoting jer je tamno  :? ! Ak netko ima sličnih iskustva neka pomaga  :? ?

----------


## ksena28

meni je isto ova zadnja, treća nakon stimulacije, curkala ko da nije prava M.  :/

----------


## TOMISLAVA

I  meni  ova  menga  zbrčkana. Najprije  dva  dana  smeđi  iscjedak  i  sada  normalno  ide    :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## marta26

hm, meni je menga ok, al zadnja tri ciklusa od ivf me tako boli 20dc, proslo me tako jako da nisam mogla stajati, sad me isto boli, cim prodje ovulacija odmah bolovi, frka me da mi se nes nije poremetilo ili da imam neku cistu, pa cu sutra otic ginu na uzv i papu da se uvjerim da je sve ok, nadam se :/ vjerojatno je sve postalo preosjetljivo, ipak sam 2 put bila na stimulaciji, ne znam dal je jos kojoj od vas tako

----------


## andream

Cure, da čujemo najnovije info danas s VV-a -  je li tko stupio u kontakt s doktorom ili sestrama?

----------


## nela.

Jutro cure!Evo ja zovem na 906 par put odzvoni pa mi prekine a na 907 je skroz zauzeto :? Pozdrav svima

----------


## romanica

Bok,cure.Evo zivkam cijelo jutro,ali je zauzeto.Da li  uopće ima koga gore?

----------


## ksena28

jel itko dobio sestre?

----------


## RuzicaSB

Zvala sam danas doktora, produzili su godisnji do iduceg ponedjeljka upravo zbog ovih zavrzlama u vezi zakona.Jos ne znaju kako ce to sve ici.U svakom slucaju  cut cemo se iduci tjedan i dogovoriti termin za dogovor za slijedeci postupak koji ce biti izgledan cini mi se 10 ili 11 mjesec kako sada stvari stoje.Uglavnom rekao mi je da ce oni i dalje naravno ciniti sve sto mogu da rade u nasu korist i jos je dodao: "Mi znamo da Vi morate ostati trudni i to je jedino bitno u cijeloj prici!" , ma gotovo sam se rasplakala.I nevjerojatno mi je jos uvijek da se covjek sjeca svih nas po imenu i prezimenu i svega vezano uz nas problem.A toliko nas je puno gore.Doktore svaka cast

----------


## llaura

predivno..."Mi znamo da Vi morate ostati trudni i to je jedino bitno u cijeloj prici!" ...i meni dođe da plačem...

----------


## Bebel

Zato i jesu najbolji   :Love:  
Mislim da je ravnatelj VV u 8 mj. dao intervju jutarnjem u kojem je rekao da će startati kad se propišu pravilnici koji će im omogućiti da pacijentima daju pravovaljane informacije (onaj čudak od ministra je rekao sa će to biti početkom rujna). Znam da bi svi mi SAD i odmah krenuli u postupke, ali se oni boje visokih kazni.
Nadam se da će klinika uskoro imati više razumijevanja za odjel humane reprodukcije i osigurati im humane uvjete za rad.
sretno svima  :Heart:

----------


## nokia

Bok curke!
znaci nema potrebe pokušavati nazivati ovaj tjedan?
uhh  :Raspa:

----------


## llaura

Hvala Ružica na informaciji... :Smile:

----------


## RuzicaSB

Vjerujem da su svima produzili godisnji pa ne treba dzaba zvati.Vidjet cemo slijedeci ponedjeljak sta ce biti i hoce li uopce poceti raditi.Sad ove opet treba zatrpati mailovima jer su nam stopirali postupke a nasi ciklusi se ne mogu stimati prema njihovim pravilnicima.

----------


## amariya

Trebali bi se novinari opet malo sjetiti našeg dragog ministra koji jako brine za nas, koji je rekao za Večernji da će pravilnici izaći 04.09., kako se postupci obavljaju.... Nevjerojatno!!!!!

----------


## llaura

Milinovićevo obećanje...ludo radovanje...nadam se da bude ovaj tjedan... :
 :?

----------


## sretna35

> predivno..."Mi znamo da Vi morate ostati trudni i to je jedino bitno u cijeloj prici!" ...i meni dođe da plačem...


  :Zaljubljen:  

ili Luči "sve ćete vi meni biti trudne"   :Zaljubljen:  

ili kako ću vam se odužiti? Luči: Rodit ćete!"   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Gabi

> "Mi znamo da Vi morate ostati trudni i to je jedino bitno u cijeloj prici!"


....  :Heart:  ... knedla mi stoji u grlu. 
Hvala na informaciji.

----------


## ineska111

Evo info iz prve ruke...
Jutros sam bila na VV i tamo je danas počela raditi sestra koja se javlja na telefon i naručuje cure za idući tjedan. Kaže da doktori dolaze 14.09. Ja sam se naručila za pregled da vidimo kako je bebač  :Smile:  , ali telefon joj  non-stop zvoni, a ona se strpljivo javlja i od 14.09. naručuje cure za dogovore za MPO, na kompu sam vidjela da joj je lista naručenih već poprilično duga.
Dakle, budite uporne i zovite.
 :Kiss:   i   :Love:   svima i šaljem vam trudničke viruse za duuugi rujanski vlakić (u inat M.   :Evil or Very Mad:  neka bude najduži od svih u ovoj godini)

----------


## milivoj73

eh, evo malo vijesti iz čekaone na vv...
bila suborka jutros...poljubila vrata, doktora ni od korova, sjedi jedan par i čekaju ko Godota...
slučajno naletila jedna od sestara i kaže da nema pojma šta će biti ...oba doktora su na godišnjem do 17.09....naručili se i ajd kući...
bit ću pristojan i neću komentirati ministra zdravstva...
Slovenijo eto nas...

----------


## maya3

drage moje, svima vama koje krećete u nove pobjede želim da SVE   :Teletubbies:  ostanete trudne (baš za inat našem dragom ministru)   :Heart:   ja nažalost moram odustati od našeg malog anđelčića  :Saint:   bar za ovu godinu a i pitanje za narednu  :Crying or Very sad:   ali vjerujte mi veselit ću se s vama, svakoj vašoj trudnoći kao da je moja punp,puno   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## andream

:Evil or Very Mad:   A ministar rekao da postupaka nema zbog godišnjih odmora... sramota!   :Evil or Very Mad:  Pouzdano znam da je ravnatelj čovjek od papira (reda, rada i discipline) i odjel sigurno neće raditi dok se ne donesu provedbeni akti u skladu s novim Zakonom.

----------


## andream

A vidim izašle i nove Narodne novine br. 105 i opet ništa od Pravilnika...  :shock:

----------


## draga

Ponukana time da se *Ineska* narucila evo zvala sam i ja i nakon 5-6 pokusaja uspjela sam se narucit za iduci petak 18-og. Rekla sestra da nece biti guzva pa da dodem prijepodne 8-9..

Posto ja idem po smrzlice nadam se da nece biti prepreke da krenem odma od iduceg ciklusa - pocetkom 10-og po njih.

 :D  :D

----------


## Lamona

Ja sam isto bila jutros oko 11.30 gore jer sam bila naručena za danas i nije bilo nikog. Pitala sam one sestre na šalteru što sad i žena mi je rekla da su sestre s ginekologije gore od 8-10, a doktori da dolaze idući tjedan. Mislim stvarno prejadno. Zapravo sam bila i ljuta,  mogli su staviti neku obavijest da ne rade, a ne ovako, naručen si, odeš gore i poljubiš vrata. Prejadno. A onda Milinović kaže da sve radi po starom.   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## marta26

a sestre ne rade je ni nemaju sta raditi kad nema doktora, bas me zivo zanima hoce li me staviti u 10 mj u klomifenski ili ce me pomaknuti za 11,12,...ne znam ni sama koji mjesec. mislim da ne bi trebao, vecina nas s vv koliko sam skuzila odlucilo je ici privatno u slo, ili nase klonike, tak da ce i guzva biti manja, il se to ja samo tjesim  :Laughing:

----------


## nela.

Cure na koji broj zovete gore na 906 ili 907?

----------


## frka

cure, ja sam bila narucena 8. dan ciklusa u 9. mj. je l ima smisla ici se narucit ovaj tjedan ili da dodjem 8. dc u 10.mj.? zbunjena sam i ne znam kak to sve ide... to nam je trebao biti 1.

----------


## romanica

molim vas da mi netko pošalje na PP broj mobitela doktora L. 
hvala

----------


## bubble_71

Cure ja sam danas zvala uporno i nitko se nije javljao.Pošto sam u 7 mjesecu dobila termin za sutra htjela sam provjeriti dal je sve u redu da ne putujem bez veze.Na kraju sam nazvala doktora i rekao mi je da ne dolazim sutra jer su još ovaj tjedan na GO i čekaju novi pravilnik .Rekao je da ga nazovem u ponedjeljak da mi da novi termin....idem na klomifenski i nadam se da neću dugo čekati.Ali bit će kako bude.Strpljenje nam mora biti prijatelj.

----------


## marta26

jel ima neka tema gdje su cure na klomifenskom da su ostajale t? osim teme klomifen iskustva, tamo su simptomici i tak... sorite kaj offtopicharim, mozda neko zna

----------


## jo1974

evo i moje izvješče jutros sam telefon grijala čitavih sat ipol i upornost nakraju mi se isplatila i dobila sam sestru,koja me je naručila par dana pred mog ciklusa jer idem po popis ljekova i termin,na upit jesu li dobili ikakve pravilnike rekla je da nema ništ i da se nadaju da če zakon pasti  ili bit če izmjena u saboru i kaže da gotovo svi doktori i ravnatelji pregovaraju tako da misli da najbolje je doči krajem devetoga jer onda bi tek trebali krenuti kako se inače kreče raditi na vv.naručila me je za 24.09.jedva čekam  a niti neznam u kakvom postuku ču iči ako ovaj zakon opstane  a nadam se da neče .pozz

----------


## RuzicaSB

Sad je vec jasno da svi termini za ovaj tjedan otpadaju i ne treba bez veze ici.Sacekt cemo slijedeci ponedjeljak i vidjeti sto ce biti i kad ce koga ponovno naruciti.To je to.Nisu oni krivi sto ne mogu raditi bez novih pravilnika.Tko bi platio kazne?Nemate se sto ljutiti jer nitko prije godisnjeg odmora nije znao da ce situacija danas biti ovakva kakva jeste a i racunali su mozda na to da smo itekako informirani o novom zakonu (mediji su toga puni vec mjesecima).
*frka* najbolje da nazoves kad pocnu raditi i pitas doktora kad trebas doci.Mozda ces ipak morati ponovno na dogovor (kao i ja) zbog novih zakonskih odredbi (papirologije) ukoliko zakon uskoro ne padne.
Trenutno nikome nije lako ni nama ni njima, ali naci cemo nacina u to ne sumnjam.Nasi ce doktori u svakom slucaju ciniti sve da rade u nasu korist koliko to budu mogli, na nama je da se strpimo jos malo a onda uskocimo u jesenski vlakic koji ce nas sve odvesti u toliko zeljeni san.  :Kiss:

----------


## Bebel

> cure, ja sam bila narucena 8. dan ciklusa u 9. mj. je l ima smisla ici se narucit ovaj tjedan ili da dodjem 8. dc u 10.mj.? zbunjena sam i ne znam kak to sve ide... to nam je trebao biti 1.


Ja ti savjetujem da odeš u 9 mj. kako bi definirali dogovor bez obzira na dane ciklusa. Idealno bi bilo otići čim se definiraju pravilnici jer će ti u tom slučaju doktor moći dati konkretan protokol.
Od   :Heart:  ti želim da ti ovoj prvi bude i dobitni.

----------


## amariya

Jutros sam čitala u Večernjem da će u četvrtak biti izmjene zakona u saboru, a u Jutarnjem piše da ipak neće biti izmjena što se tiče zamrzavanja zametaka, već jedino da će donori biti anonimni i oko dokazivanja izvanbranbračne zajedenice. Više nemam snage ni da se ljutim! Pravilnici će se valjda donositi poslije izmjena. Znači opet čekanje. Ipak se nadam da će se u saboru dogoditi neki zaokret i da će doći do važnih izmjena. (nada umire posljednja)

----------


## marta26

ma, samo pisu da ce biti promjene oko tih administracija, a ne spominju nikakvu promjenu oko broja oplodjenih js, TO je ono kljucno i najbitnije, i  to mene sekira, sto ce stvarno to proci  :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## Lamona

Evo novo izvješće. Otišla sam jutros gore, jer sam bila naručena za jučer i nije bilo nikog i sestra me zapisala za idući tjedan. Meni je inače trebao doktor samo napisati terapiju i sestra me naručila par dana pred mengu i veli da vjerojatno idem na postupak, ali da ništa ne znaju točno. Pitala sam jesu li dobili pravilnike, veli da nisu. Inače, ja nisam nikad bila na postupku, ovo mi je trebao biti prvi put, al kaže ona da oni koji su naručeni i trebaju samo terapiju idu. Eto valjda sam nekom pomogla. I da, doktori se vraćaju u ponedjeljak.

----------


## jo1974

isit slučaj i kod mene i meni je prvi puta i sestra me je naručila par dana pred mengu nadam se da čemo proči i nada umire posljednja ,očekujem najbolje  svima sretno   :Saint:

----------


## frka

curke, hvala svima na savjetima  :Smile:  
koliko sam skuzila, dosta ljudi ne gleda drugi podforum (gradjani protiv mpo zakona) a tamo vam ima puno informacija o svemu... ja cu svakako skoknuti na VV sljedeci tjedan i to s mailom gđe. Lazete iz ministarstva koja mi je odgovorila da "ukoliko sam narucena na postupak prije donosenja novog zakona, ne trebam skupljati svu onu papirologiju (pravnik, psiholog,...) jer idemo po starom zakonu". bilo me trta jer nam je to prvi postupak, ali ako ministarstvo tako kaze, valjda nece biti straha od kazni... savjetujem svima koji su naruceni prije zakona da joj posalju mail pa ce imati potvrdu da se vode po starom i da ne moraju gubiti vrijeme na sve te gluposti koje su nam natovarili  :Evil or Very Mad:  ali, naravno, vodjenje po starom zakonu NE ukljucuje zamrzavanje i oplodnju vise od 3 js  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   samo ne moramo po potvrde (za koje ionako nitko ne zna gdje ih nabaviti!).

hvala i na lijepim zeljama i svima puno   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   i srece!!!

----------


## amyx

Evo ja se nakon jučerašnjeg cijelodnevnog zivkanja danas uspijela konačno naručiti na VV. 
Idem gore 16.09.09. oko 10 sati   :D  :D  :D 
Nadam se da ću uskoro po svoje smrzliće

----------


## draga

> Idem gore 16.09.09. oko 10 sati   :D  :D  :D 
> Nadam se da ću uskoro po svoje smrzliće


Mozda krenemo skupa....  :Love:

----------


## Lamona

Ja sam joj isto pisala jučer i pitala kako je moguće da ministar u medijima govori da se postupci normalno odvijaju, a da u klinici ništa ne znaju i što s nama koji smo naručeni pošto nema pravilnika koji su obećani još prošli tjedan. Evo pastam odgovor:

Poštovana,

Vjerujem da uslijed raznih proturječnih informacije u javnosti, one bitne za građane
najčešće nisu dovoljno jasno istaknute ili uočene. Upravo zbog stupanja na snagu
novog Zakona, kao i perioda vremena koje je potrebno za donošenje provedbenih akata,
ustanove u kojima se provode postupci medicinske oplodnje trebale bi postupke koji su
započeti prije stupanja na snagu zakona provesti sukladno ranijim odredbama. Shodno
tome, ukoliko ste na postupak naručeni prije stupanja na snagu novog Zakona, tada bi
trebalo provesti postupak na način kako je to bilo riješeno po prethodnom zakonu. 

Ta pravna forma važeća je za sve zakone (ukoliko u zakonu nije drugačije navedeno)
jer se niti jedan zakon ne provodi unatrag već od dana donošenja.


jo1974  kad ti trebaš ići gore? možda budemo zajedno na postupku   :Smile:

----------


## Gabi

> Idem gore 16.09.09. oko 10 sati


I ja sam gore 16.09. - možda se sretnemo. 

Trudim se danima ovo ne napisati...ali moram. Shvatite ovo kao dobronamjerni savjet. Preporučila bih svim curama koje se tako vesele stimuliranom IVF da dobro razmisle da li svarno žele u postupak kad nam je na snazi ovakav zakon. Da li stvarno želite postati pokusni kunići? Još vas jednom molim da pratite i onaj drugi pdf: Građani i građanke protiv MPO zakona na kojem se jako, jako puno govori o samom zakonu i njegovim nedostacima. Nemojte misliti da sam neka "babaroga" samo ne bi htjela da se kasnije razočarate. Bolje je informirati se na vrijeme. Trenutno se, nažalost, isplati ići samo na inseminaciju ili nestimulirani IVF...sve ostalo je SF.

Sretno nam svima .
 :Love:

----------


## Lamona

Ja mislim da je nabolje napraviti onako kako nam dr kaže. Ako su šanse nikakve sa ovakvim zakonom, ja osobno ću rađe pričekati da padne jer mora pasti. Ne znam, pitat ću L. kad budem gore što misli. Sretno svima!  :Smile:

----------


## ina33

> Ja mislim da je nabolje napraviti onako kako nam dr kaže. Ako su šanse nikakve sa ovakvim zakonom, ja osobno ću rađe pričekati da padne jer mora pasti. Ne znam, pitat ću L. kad budem gore što misli. Sretno svima!


Nadam se da će dr. L naći neku sredinu između njegovog poslovičnog optimizma i realnosti i da će iskomunicirati dobru poruku. Vjerujem da mu je grozno, kao i većini MPO-ovaca, - moći pomoći pacijentu, a ne smjeti koristiti pola toga. Užasno frustrirajuća situacija. Osobno, da su mi mlade godine, a ova pamet, ne bih više u Hrvatskoj radila stimulirani postupak.

----------


## ina33

Mislim, kužite koja je to šizofrena situacija - liječnik si, želiš pomoći pacijentu, a u biti bi najbolja pomoć nekima bila poruka - odite nekamo drugamo, što je neprirodno očekivati od liječnika da će reći... Tako da se morate odlučiti i same.... Sretno svima, sigurna sam da će se na VV-u potruditi koliko maksimalno budu mogli, ali ne može ni Paladino operirat kemijskom, postoje limiti dokle samo entuzijazam može čovjeka nositi, u jednom ti trenu pofali "aparatura" tj. ne možeš apstrahirati to da nemaš motor u autu, da iskarikiram na razumljiv način.

----------


## BHany

potpis na inu i gabi

ja sam se naručila isto za dogovor slijedeći tjedan, da vidim ima li za mene ikakva varijanta dok traje ova zona sumraka
ali provjerit ću prije nego doputujem ima li smisla dolaziti...hoću reći, ako se ništa ne promjeni i ne donesu pravilnici i licence, oni i dalje neće moći raditi

----------


## ina33

Na žalost, zona sumraka is here to stay... Vidjet ćemo kako ćemo se svi tu posložiti, ja vjerujem da će na VV-u biti realisti i neće biti na tragu dovođenja pacijenata u zabludu ohrabrujućim statementima a propos uspješnosti zamrzavanja jajnih stanica i trudnoća iz istih, po čijem je rubu, po mojoj procjeni, jedna od privatnih već debelo zaplesala.

----------


## ina33

I ne mogu ne osjetit beskrajnu tugu kad se sjetim što je dr. L savjtovao vezano za klinike u Italiji, baš zbog njihovog Zakona, tj. da se izbjegne Italija skroz jer da tu ima totalnog nereda zbog rigoroznog zakona... A sad mi u istoj tj. još goroj kaši. Tragedija za hrvatski MPO, za višedesetljetne napore naših stručnjaka, stvarno da te uhvati tuga na taj urušeni trud i s mukom stečen know-how   :Crying or Very sad:  .

----------


## Lamona

Zato sam i rekla da mislim da je najbolje napraviti što on kaže, mislim da neće lagati za šanse kao neki, ja nažalost ne mogu skupiti tu lovu za npr. Maribor trenutno tako da se iskreno nadam da će zakon pasti. Sestra je gore stvarno bila divna jutros, još se ispričavala i zahvaljivala za razumijevanje tako da ni nisam mogla biti ljuta, nekako je sve ovo žalosno.

----------


## frka

ma s ovakvim zakonom nema sanse da itko normalan radi bas stimulirani postupak.. nije da se najbolje kuzim u to, ali mislim da ce se koristiti samo blaga stimulacija za dobivanje te famozne 3js (ili koliko se vec u blagoj stimulaciji dobije - po prijasnjim postovima sam vidjela da je to najcesce od 2-4). mi idemo prvi put tako da ne znam sto nas ceka i kako uopce na ista reagiram niti kakve su mi js, ali znam da je vecini ovaj zakon doslovno smanjio sanse za uspjeh na takvu bijedu da nemaju izbora nego ici van HR. i stvarno se moramo udruziti, ici na prosvjede, dijelit i ostavljat letke okolo, pisat "bijesna" pisma i sto god je potrebno da se izborimo za optimalno lijecenje! a sve se moze naci na drugom podforumu... nema smisla samo tu kukat jer necemo nista postic ako se ne slozimo tamo gdje je to stvarno potrebno. a ni nasi dr.-i nam ne mogu pomoci ako si sami ne pomognemo.. kako je dr. V iz Mb rekao: sad je sve na civilnim udrugama i svima nama na koje to utjece!

----------


## BHany

i opet potpis, ina

toliko veliko znanje, enormni napori i trud, ulaganje, suosjećanje...uzalud, za ništa, odumrijet će...

i znam da je "zli dedaci" planiraju zadržati zauvijek, ali ja ipak mislim da zona sumraka ne može trajati vječno (ja sam optimist u duši), ali može onoliko dugo koliko traju oni koji su je stvorili što opet za mene može biti predugo...a može biti predugo i za izgubljeno znanje, propušteno vrijeme usavršavanja i novih dostignuća koja neće biti upraćena...ma filozofiram...

htjela sam reći da ja idem da vidim ima li šanse da išta učinim ovdje u hrvatskoj i na vv-u (mislim prije svega ima li smisla za mene ići na prirodnjake i poluprirodnjake) dok ja ne odlučim što, gdje, kako i da li dalje...

----------


## jo1974

> Ja sam joj isto pisala jučer i pitala kako je moguće da ministar u medijima govori da se postupci normalno odvijaju, a da u klinici ništa ne znaju i što s nama koji smo naručeni pošto nema pravilnika koji su obećani još prošli tjedan. Evo pastam odgovor:
> 
> Poštovana,
> 
> Vjerujem da uslijed raznih proturječnih informacije u javnosti, one bitne za građane
> najčešće nisu dovoljno jasno istaknute ili uočene. Upravo zbog stupanja na snagu
> novog Zakona, kao i perioda vremena koje je potrebno za donošenje provedbenih akata,
> ustanove u kojima se provode postupci medicinske oplodnje trebale bi postupke koji su
> započeti prije stupanja na snagu zakona provesti sukladno ranijim odredbama. Shodno
> ...


naručena sam 24.09 možads se i sretnemo i ja sam kod dr.l  :Embarassed:

----------


## ina33

> i znam da je "zli dedaci" planiraju zadržati zauvijek, ali ja ipak mislim da zona sumraka ne može trajati vječno (ja sam optimist u duši), ali može onoliko dugo koliko traju oni koji su je stvorili što opet za mene može biti predugo...a može biti predugo i za izgubljeno znanje, propušteno vrijeme usavršavanja i novih dostignuća koja neće biti upraćena...ma filozofiram...


Mislim da će se, na žalost, odrazit vrlo konkretno na način da će se know-how ugasiti, tj. da će mladi MPO-ovci odustat od tog "ćoravog posla" i prebacit se na opću ginekologiju, porodništvo ili na endokrinu ili na nešto drugo, što ima perspektivu, a čim nemaš pomladak onda je to udarac za koji trebaju godine za oporavak. Da ne govorim o biolozima. Jedno je čitat radove, sudjelovat u kongresima i "filozofirat" na temu, bez uvrede, a drugo je svaki dan radit s nečim - tipa krioprezervacija i sl. To je razlika u vještini i rutini nenadoknadiva, po meni. Kao da bi neko išao bit kirurg, a na način da samo o tome čita. Ne ide.

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Mislim, kužite koja je to šizofrena situacija - liječnik si, želiš pomoći pacijentu, a u biti bi najbolja pomoć nekima bila poruka - odite nekamo drugamo, što je neprirodno očekivati od liječnika da će reći... Tako da se morate odlučiti i same.... Sretno svima, sigurna sam da će se na VV-u potruditi koliko maksimalno budu mogli, ali ne može ni Paladino operirat kemijskom, postoje limiti dokle samo entuzijazam može čovjeka nositi, u jednom ti trenu pofali "aparatura" tj. ne možeš apstrahirati to da nemaš motor u autu, da iskarikiram na razumljiv način.


I ja sam za to da se ide negdje drugdje u situaciji kakva je ali dok čekamo Maribor idućih godinu dana mislim da neću izdržati a da nešto ne probam ovdje znam da nema puno šanse ali tko će to dočekati

----------


## franka76

[

jo1974  kad ti trebaš ići gore? možda budemo zajedno na postupku   :Smile: [/quote]
naručena sam 24.09 možads se i sretnemo i ja sam kod dr.l  :Embarassed: [/quote]




zašto ovaj rozi smajlic na dr L? pa, on je ok

----------


## marta26

eto meni je doktor alebic rekao vidimo se u 9 mj pa cemo probat s klomifenskim, sad nema ni druge, al da sam trebala u stimulirani ne bi ni isla, osobno, ne dam da me se sopa gonalima i da mi se smrzavaju js, cije su sanse 1 posto da budu ok nakon odmrzavanja, tako da cu ja samo i iskljucivo u te plustimulirane, iliti klomifenske, dok ne docekam maribor. zato gabi, posve si u pravu i nisi babaroga  :Grin:

----------


## Gabi25

cure oprostite što upadam ovako- trebam vašu pomoć- zanima me dr. Jukić koje je prije radio na VV- da li je to onaj doktor što trenutno radi u Varaždinu na ginekologiji i porodima? Dr. Aleksandar Jukić?

Hvala svima na odgovorima  :Smile:

----------


## amyx

Gabi25, dr Jukić ne radi više nigdje. U mirovini je, a prestao je raditi jer je imao, mislim ,moždani udar

----------


## Gabi25

Aha, onda to nije taj...
Hvala puno  :Love:

----------


## nela.

Petar Jukić se zove taj naš dr koji je radio na VV

----------


## capka

drage moje suborke(posebno marta26,amyx,dim,bab..) pozdravljam, suosjećam, čekam i nadam se s vama.  :Love:  
dr.A mi je rekao da dođem 8-9 dc.od koliko sati su sestre gore ili kad je najbolje zvati?

----------


## marta26

capkic, jel ti ides po smrzlice? ja ne znam dal da dodjem 20dc ili 8 kak je tebi rekao?ak ces ti po smrzlice onda je drukcije. ma ne znam sad, pomagajte cure koje trebate u postupak :?

----------


## jo1974

> [
> 
> jo1974  kad ti trebaš ići gore? možda budemo zajedno na postupku


naručena sam 24.09 možads se i sretnemo i ja sam kod dr.l  :Embarassed: [/quote]




zašto ovaj rozi smajlic na dr L? pa, on je ok[/quote]
pogrešan smajlić  :Laughing:  
dr.l je odličan uvijek se ja i on ispričamo ko dvije babe  a posebno ja   :Laughing:  
rekla mi je sestra da dođem oko 9-10 h. ako sam tamo nemožeš me fulati malo debelo a pričljivo  :D

----------


## Bebel

> drage moje suborke(posebno marta26,amyx,dim,bab..) pozdravljam, suosjećam, čekam i nadam se s vama.  
> dr.A mi je rekao da dođem 8-9 dc.od koliko sati su sestre gore ili kad je najbolje zvati?


Inače su od 7. Kad je gužva, ja ih zovem iz 13, ali sad nema gužve pa mislim da sve ovisi od sreći kad će podići slušalicu.
Sretno svima  :Love:

----------


## Lamona

> capka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> drage moje suborke(posebno marta26,amyx,dim,bab..) pozdravljam, suosjećam, čekam i nadam se s vama.  
> dr.A mi je rekao da dođem 8-9 dc.od koliko sati su sestre gore ili kad je najbolje zvati?
> 
> 
> Inače su od 7. Kad je gužva, ja ih zovem iz 13, ali sad nema gužve pa mislim da sve ovisi od sreći kad će podići slušalicu.
> Sretno svima


Ovaj tjedan su samo odd 8-10 gore, provjereno bila sam ja, idući tjedan rade normalno.

jo1974 ja sam naručena za 18.09., uzela sam malo ranije termin jer mi menga zna šetati pa za svaki slučaj.

----------


## draga

> Ovaj tjedan su samo odd 8-10 gore, provjereno bila sam ja, idući tjedan rade normalno.


Ja sam zvala između 14-15 kao i inače dok je bila gužva i javila se sestra nakon kaj sma par puta pokušala.

----------


## Lamona

[/quote]Ja sam zvala između 14-15 kao i inače dok je bila gužva i javila se sestra nakon kaj sma par puta pokušala.[/quote]

Kaj ovaj tjedan? Ma ne znam onda, meni ona jučer rekla da su samo onda gore jer nema nikog, ali valjda su skužile da se ljudi trebaju naručiti jer su trebali počet radit ovaj tjedan pa ostaju raditi duže.

----------


## romanica

Ja sam zvala u 7.15 i dobila.Pitala sam da li se nešto zna ,ali veli da još ništa

----------


## marta26

nitko mi ne zna reci koji dc ide, kad se krece u novi postupak? 8 ili 20??

----------


## frka

meni je isto dr A rekao 8.dc u 9.mj. al to je vec gotova prica. ja cu doci sljedeci tjedan da vidim da li isto vrijedi za 10.mj. nadam se da ce poceti s postupcima do tada... ali bolje doci prije da provjeris - tak su meni rekli  :Smile:

----------


## zuzu

Bok svima! Velika pusa mojim suborkama iz 5.mj  :Love:   (Capka, Marta26, dim..), nadam se da se uskoro vidimo i da se nećemo preedugo družiti na VV-u. Marta26 mislim da ti je bolje doći gore 20. dan jer tako možeš sa dr. dogovoriti protokol za sljedeći ciklus. Ja ću doći 8. dan jer idem po smrzliće (nadam se  :Rolling Eyes:  )...što pada negdje krajem 9.mj.Malo mi se ciklus pošemerio od stimulacije pa ne znam točno..

----------


## andream

Marta, ja ti mogu odgovoriti iz svog iskustva - kad sam išla u postupak (stimulirani) došla sam na UZV 21 dc prethodnog ciklusa. Za FET sam pak došla na UZV 8 dc u tom ciklusu u kojem je FET i rađen. Sretno!

----------


## marta26

hvala vam curke, eto kaduna ipak nisu tako cudna pitanja i ne trebas mi slati pp zbog takvih stvari, jer niti jedno pitanje nije niti cudno niti glupo, zato smo i tu zar ne!

----------


## marta26

hvala vam curke, eto kaduna ipak nisu tako cudna pitanja i ne trebas mi slati pp zbog takvih stvari, jer niti jedno pitanje nije niti cudno niti glupo, zato smo i tu zar ne! mislim da cu doci kako sam i planirala 20 dc, zuzu draga, sretno sa smrzlicima, meni vjerovatno pada krajem 9 mj posjet dr pa se mozda i sretnemo i popijemo kaficu  :Kiss:

----------


## frka

zasto sam ja onda narucena 8.dc a ovo nam je prvi?

----------


## pirica

> zasto sam ja onda narucena 8.dc a ovo nam je prvi?


ne brini ja sam bila 8.dc pa 21.dc pa 3.dc novog ciklusa pa svaki drugi dan

----------


## zuzu

> zasto sam ja onda narucena 8.dc a ovo nam je prvi?


8dc je najbolji period za napraviti ultrazvuk. Tijelo je na početku ciklusa i jasno su vidljive eventualne ciste ili polipi. Prije svakog postupka dr. mora provjeriti da je organizam spreman na eventualnu stimulaciju i da nema dodatnih faktora (kao npr.polip kod mene u 1.mj) koji ju mogu ometati. Vjerujem da ćeš u postupak tek naredni ciklus.

----------


## frka

:D  hvala!!  :Kiss:

----------


## frka

jos nesto  :Embarassed:   meni ciste nastaju negdje u sredini ciklusa.. i to ciste zutog tijela... zasad je svaka pukla kod sljedece M. je l imao netko takvo iskustvo i kako je to sve skupa izgledalo s ivf-om, stimulacijom...?

----------


## zuzu

> hvala vam curke, eto kaduna ipak nisu tako cudna pitanja i ne trebas mi slati pp zbog takvih stvari, jer niti jedno pitanje nije niti cudno niti glupo, zato smo i tu zar ne! mislim da cu doci kako sam i planirala 20 dc, zuzu draga, sretno sa smrzlicima, meni vjerovatno pada krajem 9 mj posjet dr pa se mozda i sretnemo i popijemo kaficu


Kavica, svakako!!Ovo naručivanje kod sestara je sada obavezno, zar ne!? Pitam se što se događa kada nema mjesta tvoj 8. dan ciklusa, a trebaš se onda javiti dr.-u!?  :shock:

----------


## marta26

koliko ja znam nije se jos dogodilo da bi te odbili, jedino te doc moze prebaciti u sljedeci mjesec, ako mu je preprebukirano, ali sestre uvijek upisu za pregled.

----------


## dim

Evo i mene sa VV. Danas mi je 3. dan ciklusa pa sam izvadila krv da provjerim hormonski status. Uglavnom, baš je bilo čudno, nigdje žive duše na desnoj strani hodnika, a lijevo ja i još jedna cura za vađenje krvi, te 3,4 muškarca koji su čekali za neku doktoricu. Uglavnom sestra koja je danas bila gore rekla mi je da se nikakvi postupci neće raditi i to vjerojatno do kraja ovog mjeseca   :Sad:  . Jedino je sigurno da ET smrznutih embrija ide po starom. Mojim "cimericama" iz IVF sale (zuzu, capka, marta...) pozdrav   :Kiss:  .

----------


## Šiškica

Uspjela sam se danas naručiti i to tek za 22.9.   :Grin:  

i to će mi biti 18dc ..      :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:  trebala sam doći 8dc..  

valjda se dr. A neće ljutiti..     :Grin:

----------


## capka

> Uspjela sam se danas naručiti i to tek za 22.9.   
> 
> i to će mi biti 18dc ..        trebala sam doći 8dc..  
> 
> valjda se dr. A neće ljutiti..


šiškice pa zašto tek 22.9.?
ja čekam M(trebala bi kroz par dana) i trebam doći 8dc,ici cu na ET ako sve bude ok pa me isto brine što ako nema mjesta za naručiti,zvat ću odmah sutra..

----------


## Bebel

> Ja sam joj isto pisala jučer i pitala kako je moguće da ministar u medijima govori da se postupci normalno odvijaju, a da u klinici ništa ne znaju i što s nama koji smo naručeni pošto nema pravilnika koji su obećani još prošli tjedan. Evo pastam odgovor:
> 
> Poštovana,
> 
> Vjerujem da uslijed raznih proturječnih informacije u javnosti, one bitne za građane
> najčešće nisu dovoljno jasno istaknute ili uočene..................


Meni se kosa digne na glavi kad vidim te njihove floskule..._one bitne za građane najčešće nisu dovoljno jasno istaknute ili uočene_  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  
- Da nigdje ne govore o tome koliku su štednju nametnuli klinikama.
- Da nigdje ne govore o tome koliko će sad klinike koštati pojedini postupak.
- Da nigdje ne govore o tome da klinike neće moći na prirodnjake primiti dosadašnji broj pacijenata.
- Da nigdje ne govore o tome kako ćemo sad svi uglavnom morati usluge privatnika.
- Da nigdje ne govore o tome koliko su ovim zakonom opterećeni kapaciteti labosa.
...

Sve je postalo jakoooo jakoooo komplicirano i na žalost prevalili su to na naša leđa i leđa doktora koji će nas zbog kapaciteta odbijati u postupcima.
Jesen i zima, na žalost neće biti niti malo ružičasti i što prije to shvatimo to bolje po nas i naše živce.

----------


## gričanka

*Bebel* potpisujem te u cjelosti!
Evo info, ovdje spominju baš W:
http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvats...esec-dana.html
Pozdrav svima!

----------


## Šiškica

> Šiškica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Uspjela sam se danas naručiti i to tek za 22.9.   
> 
> i to će mi biti 18dc ..        trebala sam doći 8dc..  
> 
> valjda se dr. A neće ljutiti..    
> 
> ...


naručena sam na razgovor.. tj. moram donijeti nalaze i dogovoriti terapiju za dalje..    ako uopće bude kakav polustimulirani IVF..ili prirodni  :?

----------


## marta26

ja sam se narucila danas za 29.9. do tada ce se valjda i neke stvari iskristaliziriati, i hope so :/ sestrica veli naravno da se jos nis ne zna kaj bu bilo

----------


## Lamona

> Meni se kosa digne na glavi kad vidim te njihove floskule..._one bitne za građane najčešće nisu dovoljno jasno istaknute ili uočene_


A ja sam baš malo gledala jer su i druge cure stavile odgovore od Lažljive... pa to je sve isto   :Evil or Very Mad:  , što god da pitaš ona odgovara isto, vjerojatno samo nakelji ovaj tekstić i pošalje, bez konkretnog odgovora  :Evil or Very Mad:  , stvarno mi se gade

----------


## Mali Mimi

> jos nesto   meni ciste nastaju negdje u sredini ciklusa.. i to ciste zutog tijela... zasad je svaka pukla kod sljedece M. je l imao netko takvo iskustvo i kako je to sve skupa izgledalo s ivf-om, stimulacijom...?


Znam da je nekim curama doktor punktirao i cistu prilikom punkcije folikula, ali ne bih se sad jos oko toga zabrinjavala jer pitanje je kada će uopće početi sa postupcima...
Ja se sad naručila za 23.9. jer idem u Zg pa onda da obavim nekakav pregled i da vidimo ako se ista bude moglo planirati za dalje... a to ce mi biti 23 dan ciklusa, ali mislim da to nema veze jer ionako ovaj ciklus necemo sigurno ici u postupak

----------


## Bebel

> Bebel prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> Meni se kosa digne na glavi kad vidim te njihove floskule..._one bitne za građane najčešće nisu dovoljno jasno istaknute ili uočene_   
> 
> 
> A ja sam baš malo gledala jer su i druge cure stavile odgovore od Lažljive... pa to je sve isto   , što god da pitaš ona odgovara isto, vjerojatno samo nakelji ovaj tekstić i pošalje, bez konkretnog odgovora  , stvarno mi se gade


Da, da,...
Na žalost ne žalim nikoga obeshrabriti jer sam u istoj situaciji, ali u narednih par mjeseci ovaj zakon će značajno ugroziti naš san.
Svi ćemo se mi naručiti na pregled, ali želje će biti jedno, a mogućnosti drugo. S punim povjerenjem vjerujem doktorima kad kažu da će učiniti sve u našu korist, ali na žalost, malo toga će uopće moći učiniti. Gnjev svih nas ministarstvo će prebaciti na doktore, a oni su u ovom trenutku nemoćni kao i mi.
Jedino mi se čini da su za sad izgledni FET-ovi i «pravi» prirodnjaci (postupak sa našom stanicom koju treba na vrijeme uloviti  :Sad:  ), a sve ostalo je uputno.
Nisam glasnik loših vijesti, ali evo po današnjem članku obistinilo se ono što sam ranije pisala  :Sad:

----------


## marta26

a prema pravilima svi koji su vec u postupku bili, vode se kao neplodni i imaju iza sebe jedan ili vise postupaka trebali bi se tretirati po starom zakonu, ali ocito nista i od toga. sanse su mi ne nula, nego minus 10 s muzevim naalzom. skupljam pare za mb

----------


## Bebel

> a prema pravilima svi koji su vec u postupku bili, vode se kao neplodni i imaju iza sebe jedan ili vise postupaka trebali bi se tretirati po starom zakonu, ali ocito nista i od toga. sanse su mi ne nula, nego minus 10 s muzevim naalzom. skupljam pare za mb


Možda će se i tratirati samo u dijelu papirologije, a za sve ostalo od starta je definirano da se tratiraju po novom zakonu.

----------


## frka

to sam i rekla - svi koji su naruceni prije stupanja novog zakona na snagu ne moraju donositi potvrde, ali ostalo se vodi po novom zakonu. i koliko vidim, tako su pacijentima i rekli dr.-i u drugim klinikama. jedino na VV jos nema dr.-a i jos nista ne znaju. ako procackate po drugim temama, vidjet cete da u mnogim bolnicama dogovaraju postupke za 10.mj. bez potvrda pravnika, psihologa, itd. Lazeta salje svima isti odgovor, ali to je samo potvrda da ne moramo skupljat "papire" i da mozemo u prirodnjake ili te blago stimulirane postupke... koliko ce oni biti uspjesni je druga stvar  :Sad:

----------


## Bebel

> jedino na VV jos nema dr.-a i jos nista ne znaju.


Većina dr. je na kongresu i niti jedna klinika još ništa ne zna. Vinogradskoj je npr. biolog odsutan do kraja 9 mj. pa oni do tada vjerojatno neće startati. To što bi doktor realno mogao napraviti je odraditi UZV i reći dođite idući mj. taj i taj dan ciklusa i to je to.

----------


## frka

nemojte me krivo shvatiti-ne kritiziram ja nase dr.-e... 
u splitu, rijeci, petrovoj... ljudi dogovaraju postupke za 10.mj. oni koji su bili naruceni ili vec u postupku... dakle, moze se raditi. druga je stvar kako se moze raditi i sto ce nam svima ovaj zakon donijeti - a to je sigurno veeeeeliki pad uspjesnosti.  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Kadauna

vec je netko rekao, sad ce se sav nas bijes slijevati prema nasim lijecnicima sto nije posteno. By the way, meni je Alebic rekao jos prije godisnjeg i prije zakona da vjerojatno nece poceti raditi prije 15.09. upravo zbog kongresa na Brijunima........ 

 :Sad:  iako i dalje mislim da imamo izgleda i dalje utjecati na zakon bas zato sto je poslan u Sabor na glasanje i raspravu a nije skoncan danas kako je to Milinovic predvidjao

----------


## Bebel

> nemojte me krivo shvatiti-ne kritiziram ja nase dr.-e... 
> u splitu, rijeci, petrovoj... ljudi dogovaraju postupke za 10.mj. oni koji su bili naruceni ili vec u postupku... dakle, moze se raditi. druga je stvar kako se moze raditi i sto ce nam svima ovaj zakon donijeti - a to je sigurno veeeeeliki pad uspjesnosti.


Teoretski se sve može dogovoriti, a kad će i kako započeti svi će znati kad na snagu stupe pravilnici. Ravnatelj VV-a je bio jako realan u svojim izjavama.
Sve nedorečenosti ići će na žalost na štetu odnosa MPO doktora i pacijenata.
Nije meni namjera nikoga braniti, ali samo realno sagledavam situaciju kao da se radi o mojem poslu. Ponavljan, da su naše želje i želje naših doktora jedno, a surova realnost koja slijedi s ovim zakonom će biti nešto drugo.

----------


## frka

opet ponavljam - NE napadam nikoga i nikoga nije potrebno braniti! 
i meni je dr. A rekao da se vraca 15.09... samo kazem da se sad prica da se na VV-u nece raditi ni u 10.mj. a na nekim mjestima ce raditi bez obzira na pravilnike, ali samo s onima koji su vec naruceni. 
ni u ludilu mi ne bi palo na pamet iskaljivati se na nasim dr-ima jer su istoj situaciji kao i mi i uskraceno im je pravo pruzanja lijecenja... ma zalosno sve skupa  :Crying or Very sad:  
samo se nadam da ce i kod nas sto prije poceti raditi... ja se na VV i kod dr. A stvarno osjecam ugodno i sigurno i uzasno mi je zao ako cemo morati van HR zbog svih ovih bullshitova dragog nam ministra i njegovih potrckala  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Bebel

> samo se nadam da ce i kod nas sto prije poceti raditi... ja se na VV i kod dr. A stvarno osjecam ugodno i sigurno i uzasno mi je zao ako cemo morati van HR zbog svih ovih bullshitova dragog nam ministra i njegovih potrckala


Potpisujem i dodajem dr.L. i cijeli tim VV-a

----------


## Šiškica

Cure za koliko dana stignu lijekovi (menopur ili  Gonali) soc. ginekologu kad ih naruči ??

pitam samo da se mentalno pripremim   :Smile:

----------


## vikki

> Cure za koliko dana stignu lijekovi (menopur ili  Gonali) soc. ginekologu kad ih naruči ??
> 
> pitam samo da se mentalno pripremim


Mome za 2 do 5 dana, ne znam imaju li svi iste dobavljače.

----------


## gričanka

Cure, hitno je potreban broj mobitela dr. Lučingera!
Molim poslati na PP, što prije to bolje!

----------


## gričanka

> Cure, hitno je potreban broj mobitela dr. Lučingera!
> Molim poslati na PP, što prije to bolje!


Dobila broj!  Hvala   :Love:

----------


## amyx

> Cure za koliko dana stignu lijekovi (menopur ili  Gonali) soc. ginekologu kad ih naruči ??
> 
> pitam samo da se mentalno pripremim


Kada ih naruči mogu stići drudi dan.sve ovisi o tome da li dr želi biti dobre volje  prema tebi

----------


## Bebel

*Šiškica*, u mojem slučaju prvi put 2 dana, a drugi 10 iako se sestra potrudila osobno odnijeti papire.
Prvih par su mi posudili na VV pa sam im vratila Gonale kad su mi stigli. Sestre vode evidenciju tako da nema problema (bar je tako bilo prije ovog zakona).

----------


## Šiškica

Kakve sam ja sreće opet će biti svađe sa soc. ginekologom ..  moguće da ću oborit rekorde u čekanju terapije..

malo sam crnjak večeras   :Rolling Eyes:   :Grin:

----------


## linalena

Cure mi čekamo nalaze od androloga na VV, rađeni 2.9, rečeno nam je da nakon što dobijemo nalaze dođemo gore na dalje dogovore.

Da li se za bilo kakve dogovore treba naručivati i s obzirom da nam je to prvi razgovor (ovo je bio samo moj budući) koliko se čeka na prvi postupak? Kako bi to zgledalo da je stari zakon

----------


## Bebel

> Kakve sam ja sreće opet će biti svađe sa soc. ginekologom ..  moguće da ću oborit rekorde u čekanju terapije..
> 
> malo sam crnjak večeras


Ma samo hrabro naprijed. Kad budeš išla po uputnicu za VV odmah pitaj za rokove. Ponekad ginekolozi imaju kod sebe par komada pa se možeš pokriti dok dođu tvoji ili će te pokriti sestre na VV (ako i dalje budu imali tu praxu).
Bit će sve OK   :Love:

----------


## vikki

> Cure mi čekamo nalaze od androloga na VV, rađeni 2.9, rečeno nam je da nakon što dobijemo nalaze dođemo gore na dalje dogovore.
> 
> Da li se za bilo kakve dogovore treba naručivati i s obzirom da nam je to prvi razgovor (ovo je bio samo moj budući) koliko se čeka na prvi postupak? Kako bi to zgledalo da je stari zakon


Ja sam se u principu naručivala (osim ako je doktor rekao da ne moram, sestre bi to uzele u obzir), no to nije bio problem jer bi se danas, recimo, naručila za preksutra i to je bilo O.K. (mislim, neće te naručiti za mjesec dana, već odmah za koji dan).
Ne znam kako će sada to izgledati  :/

----------


## marta26

*linalena*, u principu se na prvi postupak ivf ceka godina dana na vv, sad nakon novoga nemam pojma. i najbolje ti je doci 8 dc, kad dobijes m nazoves sestru i reci nek joj datum kad ti pada 8 dan i trebala bi te upisat, tak su prije, mislim da se nece puno mijenjati, cak mislim da ce imati manje posla jer su mnogi parovi otisli na postupak van hrv.
btw, ne znam otkud informacije da se nece ni u 10 mj raditi na vv?ajde, sljedeci tjedan cemo imati friske informacije, od utorka na dalje, pa izvijestite vi koje idete

----------


## frka

pa bilo je negdje u novinama da jos mjesec dana nista na VV...
mi smo prvi put dosli u 4.mj., nalazi su malo kaskali i da su dosli ranije vec bi u 6.mj. bili u prvom postupku... u 7.mj. mi se ciklus poklopio s godisnjim tak da smo prebaceni na 9.mj. koji je stopiran zbog zakona  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  
ali kod nas je jasna situacije i nema drugog izbora osim IVF (posto nemam jajovode) pa smo mozda zato tako brzo mogli u sam postupak.. ja se vec pripremala na onih godinu dana cekanja o kojem svi pricaju, ali dr. rekao da se nema sto cekati i da je samo steta sto se ciklus poklapa s go u 7.mj.

----------


## mimimuc

ja sam bila gore 7.9. da vidim kakva je situacija, sestra me naručila 14.9. to mi je 11.dc i ona kaže da nije prekasno za pregled - imam smrzliće pa se nadam da će biti transfer ovaj mjesec. Sestre kažu da koliko su one obaviještene smrzlići idu ovaj mjesec.

ako dr.A dolazi 15. kako sam onda naručena 14. ????????????????

----------


## mimimuc

*i da gledajte danas RTL vijesti u 18.30 ide prilog s našom slavonkom2*[/b]

----------


## marta26

bas cemo gledati rtl,* frka* to ti je super, onda ne znam zasto smo mi morali toliko cekati, bas nas je doc razvlacio, isli na tri spermiogrma, oteglo se, cekali na androloga po 3 mj, pa nalaze 2 mj, pa tu ode pet mjeseci, a ne znam, sad znam da smo "unutra" a nemamo velike sanse, tak mi svejedno , bum izludila na žifce  :Laughing:

----------


## frka

> bas cemo gledati rtl,* frka* to ti je super, onda ne znam zasto smo mi morali toliko cekati, bas nas je doc razvlacio, isli na tri spermiogrma, oteglo se, cekali na androloga po 3 mj, pa nalaze 2 mj, pa tu ode pet mjeseci, a ne znam, sad znam da smo "unutra" a nemamo velike sanse, tak mi svejedno , bum izludila na žifce


svi bumo izludili na zifce dok ne vidimo plusic  :Grin:   mislim da je malo drugacija situacija kad je u muskom problem... MbuduciM je super sto se mpo tice, a ja nemam jajovode dok su ostali nalazi vise manje ok (malo hormoni gore-dolje, ali dr. rekao da se da s njima raditi) tako da kod nas nije bilo potrebe za dodatnom dijagnostikom. uzrok neplodnosti je jasan.. valjda smo zato tak brzo dosli na red...

----------


## draga

Jel napokon danas pocinju radit? Ja bum krepala do petka..jedva cekam da saznam kaj bu mi rekao dr.L...

----------


## vikki

I ja čekam vijesti iz prve ruke   :Cekam:

----------


## sretna35

cure koja prva dođe od gore molim obavijesti iz prve ruke  :Cekam:

----------


## andream

> cure koja prva dođe od gore molim obavijesti iz prve ruke


X
I mi koje smo "gotove" s postupcima nestrpljivo očekujemo vijesti, mogu misliti kako je tek vama curama koje ste u startu. Svima sretno!   :Kiss:

----------


## ksena28

šta ne počinju oni sutra  :? meni se sve pomiješalo, ja se ni naručila još nisam. ne znam ni za što bih se naručila, iskreno  :/

----------


## ia30

> cure koja prva dođe od gore molim obavijesti iz prve ruke


  :Cekam:

----------


## gričanka

*Ksena28*  telefon u ruke i zovi, jer se moraš naručiti na konzultaciju neovisno o danu ciklusa, pošto u 10. mj još neće krenuti sa postupcima.
Nisam išla na W, ali me upravo zvala frendica po obavljenom razgovoru sa sestrama i dala mi ovaj info. Neznam da li se to odnosi na FETove, jer spomenuta nije FET kandidat. Dakle mora se zvati, nema više: evo me, stigla sam... (Dobra stara vremena)   :Sad:

----------


## andream

> u 10. mj još neće krenuti sa postupcima.


otkuda sad ova info? je li to provjereno?

----------


## gričanka

Tako mi je rekla frendica koja je naručena za 21.09. na razgovor, a onda će znati više. Dakle, napisala sam što sam čula od nje!
 8)

----------


## mimimuc

ja stigla sa VV.

s obzirom da ja idem na FET trebala sam ovaj mjesec ali ništa nesmiju raditi do novog pravilnika koji navodno izlazi danas(sutra) pa još objava u NN, pa još 7 dana pa to je sve skupa bude 10.mj tako meni kaže doc.

sljedeći mjesec 8. dan sa uputnicom za neke pretrage(njih još nisam radila)idem gore, pa se nadamo da se budu izdogovarali do onda .

cure ako kojoj pada FET krajem 9. mjeseca možda vi i uspijete ovaj mj. Sretno.....

----------


## draga

Meni sljedeci ciklus pocinje negdje oko 01.10....valjda nebum cekala do 11-og...ajmeee...
Sad jos vise cekam petak....

Birkoracija, zakoni, ministar...  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## zuzu

Pa kakvi sada Pravilnici...što ne ide izmijenjen Zakon ponovno u saborsku proceduru sutra!!???  :shock: Minimuc možeš li nam reći o kojim s pretragaam radi i da li to ima veze se novim Zakonom ili..?

----------


## ia30

...meni doc rekao ništa prije 01.10.,tek tada da se javim...

----------


## Kadauna

> Pa kakvi sada Pravilnici...što ne ide izmijenjen Zakon ponovno u saborsku proceduru sutra!!???  :shock: Minimuc možeš li nam reći o kojim s pretragaam radi i da li to ima veze se novim Zakonom ili..?


pravilnici nisu jednako izmjena zakona koji ide u Sabor na raspravu i glasanje. 

By the way, danas je nas ministar u Petrovoj u obilasku odjela humane reprodukcije, nakon toga ce imati presicu.

----------


## draga

Cure moze jedno pitanje...Kakva je atmosfera gore? Jel optimizam kao i ranije ili se ipak osjeti da nesto nije kako treba biti?

Uvijek sam se gore napila optimisticne atmosfere..a ako sad nije tako..to ce me zakopat...  :Sad:

----------


## sretna35

iz ovoga što isčitavam ne bih rekla da se radi baš o nekom poletu i optimizmu; optimizam i dobra atmsfera na Vuku su upravo išli iz onih gužvi, međusobne interakcije i velikog uspjeha koji ih je pratio

možda će kasnije biti bolje...slično onom od nekad, ali isto bojim se da ne više...osim do eventualnih znčajnijih izmjena zakona

zamislite oni više nemaju slobodu u regrutiranju pacijenata kao do sada jer novi pacijenti moraju proći neka državna povjerenstva (a možda i stari pacijenti taj dio nije baš jasan)

----------


## mimimuc

doc mi je rekao da nemogu raditi dok ne dobe nove pravilnike, možda zna koja druga cura više ako je koja bila kasnije od mene gore(iza 9.00h)
kasnije su doc-ovi imali sastanak sa svojim glavnim....

a kaj se tiće pretraga to se radi gore kada dođem 8.dan kada mi je napisao da donesem uputnice(- ja mislim da je to zbog moje debljine :Smile: KKS,AST,ALT,GGT,PV,APTV,fibrinogen,D-dimer,urea,kreatinin,ukupni kolesterol,LDL-C,HDL-C,trigliceridi

----------


## Kadauna

> iz ovoga što isčitavam ne bih rekla da se radi baš o nekom poletu i optimizmu; optimizam i dobra atmsfera na Vuku su upravo išli iz onih gužvi, međusobne interakcije i velikog uspjeha koji ih je pratio
> 
> *možda će kasnije biti bolje...slično onom od nekad, ali isto bojim se da ne više...osim do eventualnih znčajnijih izmjena zakona*
> 
> zamislite oni više nemaju slobodu u regrutiranju pacijenata kao do sada jer novi pacijenti moraju proći neka državna povjerenstva (a možda i stari pacijenti taj dio nije baš jasan)


svjesna sam svega, stvarno apsolutno svjesna no ipak je tuzno ovo procitati. Ogromna steta po MPO u Hrvatskoj je sad vec  ucinjen (i po tome ce ministar biti zapamcen) a ozbiljni dani nam se tek spremaju......  ozbiljni zato sto jos nije bilo postupka sukladno novom zakonu, tek cemo onda znati i vidjeti prave posljedice   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## andream

Ja sad tek ništa ne razumijem - na stranici Vinogradske cure pišu da normalno rade jer su dobili pravilnike?!
Mislim da se očito ovdje čeka službena potvrda odnosno objava u NN i da prođe zakonski rok od kada pravilnici postanu službeni, ne znam što bi drugo moglo biti u pitanju?

----------


## ksena28

evo gledam NN, nema ništa! nigdje ni p od pravilnika

----------


## ksena28

upravo sam se naručila i proćakulala sa sestrom. i one su jadne i tužne i izgubljene, jer je situacija ovakva. naručila sam se za što točno  :? pregled? početak? čega? ne želim biti zamorac, ali svakako se želim sjesti sa svojim doktorom   :Crying or Very sad:  ajme ovo je tako prokleto tužno  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Kadauna

hm :?  I Petrova se cini da najnormalnije radi, ne bi inace Milinovic mogao doci k njima u posjetu na odjel humane reprodukcije. Bas me zanima sto ce nam ministar reci na presici nakon obilaska Petrove. 

da rezimiramo: 

a) Petrova nije imala problema 

b) VInogradska nema problema

c) Rijeka nema problema, odnosno radi po starom dok ne dodju novi pravilnici, ako sam dobro procitala

d) VUk Vrhovec ima problema 

e) sto je s Osijekom?

f) Sveti Duh?

g) Split?

----------


## Gabi

U petak sam zvala HZZO (nitko se nije javljao) i MZ da provjerim šta će se sve računati u tih famoznih 6 postupaka. U MZ mi nisu znali odgovoriti, samo mi je rečeno da su pravilnike proslijedili klinikama da se mogu početi pripremati, a primjenjivati ih mogu tek kad budu objavljeni u NN, odnosno 8. dana od objave. 

Nikako mi nije jasno po kojim to onda pravilnicima rade oni koji rade?  :/

----------


## Kadauna

> naručila sam se za što točno  :? pregled? početak? čega? ne želim biti zamorac, ali svakako se želim sjesti sa svojim doktorom   ajme ovo je tako prokleto tužno


Draga Ksena, isto sam i ja napravila, narucila sam se da bih se vidjela sa svojim doktorom... Takodjer ne zelim i necu biti zamorac ali bih voljela cuti i vidjeti svog doktora. 

I nemoj biti tuzna, sigurna sam da ce ovome doci kraj ali ce do tada biti huge harm done......

----------


## marta26

frendica zvala i u vinogradskoj joj rekli da ne rade nikakve postupke bar do kraja 9 mj, ak ne i dulje, ni prirodne ni stimulirane, tak da ocito nije samo vv u problemu  :Sad:  10 ili 11 nije mi vise tako bitno, samo da se to ne protegne do sljedece godine

----------


## frka

upravo sam procitala post da u vinogradskoj normalno krecu u postupke jer su dobili pravilnike... :?  :?  :? 

tko je tu lud? a onog milinovica vise ne mogu vidjet  :Evil or Very Mad:  uopce ne zelim gledat tu presicu  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Kadauna

Draga Marta, 

nisam ja htjela reci da je u VV-u problem, svi znamo da je iskljucivo u zakonu problem i u nesredjenoj situaciji vezano za MPO. 

A evo i citat s Vinogradske od Gabi 25 gdje vidis da doktori primaju pacijente i cak kazu da normalno rade:




> Postano: pon ruj 14, 2009 2:03 pm    Naslov:    
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Cure ja se upravi vratila iz Vinogradske- bila sam u 12 kod Kune na dogovoru- to nam je bio prvi susret... 
> Malo sa u šoku jer mi je dao spisak određenih pretraga što moramo mm i ja napraviti i to samo markere hepatitisa b i c, hiv1 i hiv2 i vdrl. Ništa drugi- ni hormone ni ništa  
> Kaže ne treba kad sam jednom ostala trudna (vanmaterična). Moram mu se javiti sa tim nalazima. 
> A druga stvar- pitala sam ga da li su dobili pravilnike i rekao je da jesu i da normalno rade  Pa jel netko krenuo gore sa postpukom?? Baš me zbunio... Uglavnom mi krećemo kad pribavimo nalaze. 
> I glupača zaboravila sam ga pitati za potvrde pravnika i psihologa


Marta, i znam zasto ovo ovako postavljam. 

Ako pogledate malo tko su clanovi novog nacionalnog povjerenstva za MPO mislim da ce vam mnogo toga biti jasnije. Bar je meni   :Grin:

----------


## Gabi25

cure vidim da se digla velika prašina oko mojeg posta- ja sam samo prenijela ono što mi je doktor rekao- doslovno sam pitala- da li ste dobili pravilnike? on je rekao ma da, to nije problem- ja sam pitala- to znači da vi radite? on je rekao- da, da, radimo...
ja nisam dalje pitala jer ne mogu odmah u postupak s obzirom na to da moram napraviti još neke pretrage ali kako bi vi ovo shvatile?
ja stvarno više ne znam ko je ovdje lud??? :?  :?

----------


## frka

meni je palo na pamet da je na VV-u mozda jedan od problema i anestezija.. digla se frka i oko toga u medijima a VV nema kapaciteta za davati anesteziju.. mozda i to koci pokretanje postupaka :?  mozda je i to nuzno za dobivanje licence??

----------


## Kadauna

jos jedan off topic, ali koja je klinika u HR  uopce dobila licencu za obavljanje postupaka MPO?

----------


## Bebel

Što se tiče Vinogradske, mislim da im nema biologa cijeli 9 mj. pa tako da nisam sigurna koje postupke obavljaju. Primaju pacijente, obavljaju preglede i upućuju na pretrage, ali baš da je netko obavio IVF...možda sam nešto propustila.

Što se tiče anestezije, nigdje u zakonu ne stoji da se postupak mora obaviti pod anestezijom, tako da tu ne vidim prepreke.

Što se tiče Petrove, svaki komentar je suvišan. Zna se da je M u kompi sa Š. i da je zakon njihovo maslo i da ide u korist i Petrovoj i IVF poliklinici (treba mi smajlić koji b.....). Tko ima volje, možda im je to šansa za uspjeh, ali ja tamo neću ići... Rađe štedim za MB.

Mislim da će na VV prvo krenuti inseminacije i FET, a za ostalo se ipak moraju malo posložiti. Ne vjerujem da će cijeli tim pokušati s postupcima sve dok im sve stvari nisu kristalno jasne. Ipak oni nisu u milosti ministra.

Kao što smo  ranije govorili, tek se sad vide počeci ovog katastrofalnog zakona. Do proljeća će biti zanimljivo..., a možda od proljeća opet krene priziv savjesti pojedinih(og) liječnika   :Grin:

----------


## frka

ma ovo je sve ludost! ja cu na razgovor na VV, al ako se tu skoro nesto ne pokrene, cini mi se da cemo mi put ljubljane... godinu dana sam se rjesavala streptokoka da bi uopce mogli krenut s necim i sad ovo  :Evil or Very Mad:   uopce se ne bih cudila da su mi se i bestije vratile od histerije koju svi prozivljavamo zadnja 2 mjeseca  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## nina1

> Draga Marta, 
> 
> nisam ja htjela reci da je u VV-u problem, svi znamo da je iskljucivo u zakonu problem i u nesredjenoj situaciji vezano za MPO. 
> 
> A evo i citat s Vinogradske od Gabi 25 gdje vidis da doktori primaju pacijente i cak kazu da normalno rade:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ja nisam bila danas u Vinogradskoj nego u petak, meni Tomić i sestra rekli da ne rade, čekaju pravilnike, neznam da li pregledavaju ali primaju i šalju po nove nalaze to je sve... čisto sumnjam da se baš toliko od petka do danas promijenilo  :?

----------


## franka76

cure koje ste danas bile na vv javite kakva je situacija, što su vam rekli naši dragi doktori L.i A.? jesu nervozni zbog sveg, jel uopće bilo ljudi danas?

----------


## marta26

ajme, bas smo jadne zbunjuju nas, mojoj frendici kazu jedno, drugoj drugo....katastrofa je sve to, katastrofa, jedino nam ostaje cekati, kao da do sada nismo cekale, vjecno nesto cekam  :Evil or Very Mad:  i ja cu put ljubljane, ocito!!saljem vam puse i nadam se da ce bit kraj toj agoniji i da ce raditi postupke ipak u 10mj

----------


## ksena28

marta26, a kakav ti misliš da će oni raditi postupak gore u 10 mj?

----------


## RuzicaSB

Zvala danas i sestre i doktora.Postupaka nema prije 10-og mjeseca.Upisala se kod sestara za 13.10. ali sa doktorom dogovorila da se cujemo odmah 1.dc slijedeceg (izgledan 29.09.) pa se nadam da cemo krenuti odmah.Drzite mi fige.Nisam nista ispitivala u vezi s pravilnicima itd, meni ovo bilo dosta.Mislim ovaj put pokusati s Klomifenima + Menopuri ali vidjet cu jos sta ce reci dok kad krenemo.Pisem vam o svemu naravno.  :Kiss:

----------


## TOMISLAVA

Ja  sam  se  danas  naručila  za  pregled  3  dc  kako  mi  je  rekao  dr.  i  nije  bilo  nikakvih  problema

----------


## RuzicaSB

> Ja  sam  se  danas  naručila  za  pregled  3  dc  kako  mi  je  rekao  dr.  i  nije  bilo  nikakvih  problema


Sad mi tek nista nije jasno, jel rade ili ne rade postupke ovaj mjesec?Ti ides bas u postupak ili na FET?I kad ti pada 3.dc?

----------


## necija mama

> a kaj se tiće pretraga to se radi gore kada dođem 8.dan kada mi je napisao da donesem uputnice(- ja mislim da je to zbog moje debljineKKS,AST,ALT,GGT,PV,APTV,fibrinogen,D-dimer,urea,kreatinin,ukupni kolesterol,LDL-C,HDL-C,trigliceridi


Nije ti to zbog debljine  :Smile:  mislim da ćemo po novom svi morati napraviti te pretrage prije bilo čega...
Ja sam taj famozni popis u Vinogradskoj još u 5.mj, u međuvremenu odustala od države i otišla privatno kod Škvorca i on mi je prošli tjedan rekao da to sad svi traže i da bi svi to trebali obaviti...

----------


## AuroraBlu

Pa ja sam bila u petak u Vinogradskoj i nije mi doc. dao te pretrage. Samo je rekao da pratim u medijima kad će početi raditi (u tom trenutku je izgledalo da neće još bar mjesec dana).

----------


## Mali Mimi

Da cula sam i ja da su sad poceli na vv uzimati mjere struka, bokova, visinu, težinu i mjerili tlak?
Mojoj fendici je dr A. rekao da ne može zbog visokog tlaka u postupak?
Meni nisu nista od tog prije radila a sta sad i krvnu sliku moramo donjeti?

----------


## Kadauna

> Da cula sam i ja da su sad poceli na vv uzimati mjere struka, bokova, visinu, težinu i mjerili tlak?
> Mojoj fendici je dr A. rekao da ne može zbog visokog tlaka u postupak?
> Meni nisu nista od tog prije radila a sta sad i krvnu sliku moramo donjeti?


ajme, ajme, pocelo je.....   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## vikki

> Da cula sam i ja da su sad poceli na vv uzimati mjere struka, bokova, visinu, težinu i mjerili tlak?
> Mojoj fendici je dr A. rekao da ne može zbog visokog tlaka u postupak?


 :shock: Pa onda bi nam svima mogli naći nešto, otkud sad tolika briga za naše zdravlje?

----------


## ksena28

> Mali Mimi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Da cula sam i ja da su sad poceli na vv uzimati mjere struka, bokova, visinu, težinu i mjerili tlak?
> Mojoj fendici je dr A. rekao da ne može zbog visokog tlaka u postupak?
> Meni nisu nista od tog prije radila a sta sad i krvnu sliku moramo donjeti?
> 
> 
> ajme, ajme, pocelo je.....


to će značiti big problems for big girls like me  :/ 

pitala sam jednom davno dr A jel moja težina problem, rekao da nije i ja bila  :D  a sad  :?   :Sad:

----------


## frka

meni je dr. A jos u 6.mj. napisao doci 8.dc u 9.mj. s uputnicom za KKS,..... uglavnom sve one pretrage osim LDL, HDL i triglicerida... mislim da je to bitno kod PCOS - oni znaju uzrokovati visoke masnoce i tlak. ja imam blagi, blagi oblik pcos pa mozda zato nije trazio i to (a imam i 53kg na 173cm) tak da mislim da to nije nista novo a i dobro je napraviti...

----------


## Šiškica

I ja sam morala napraviti KKS, AST,ALT i ostalo..  krv  sam vadila u Vinogradskoj - nalaz je odmah sutra gotov.. sad još moram podići papu i ja spremna  za mjerenje kod dr. A.  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## frka

> I ja sam morala napraviti KKS, AST,ALT i ostalo..  krv  sam vadila u Vinogradskoj - nalaz je odmah sutra gotov.. sad još moram podići papu i ja spremna  za mjerenje kod dr. A.


Siskica, meni pise doci s uputnicom za KKS i ostalo... ja sam shvatila da ce mi vaditi krv na VV-u.. ili je neka greska? :?

----------


## Šiškica

mislim da te pretrage ne rade na VV .
 to nisu hormonske pretrage nego spadaju pod medicinsku biokemiju .. valjda sam dobro upamtila  :?

----------


## sretna35

uf... ja propustila mjerenje kod mojeg ljubimca dr. Lučingera   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

cure ne zamjerite na malo crnog humora, svim srcem sam uz vas i ne mogu se načuditi ovoj suludoj situaciji

----------


## draga

Jel bio netko danas gore?
Ima kakvih novosti..mene pere nestrpljenje do petka...

----------


## Kadauna

> uf... ja propustila mjerenje kod mojeg ljubimca dr. Lučingera    
> 
> cure ne zamjerite na malo crnog humora, svim srcem sam uz vas i ne mogu se načuditi ovoj suludoj situaciji


o tome ja pricam, mislim da to mjerenje tlaka, KKS, razlicite druge pretrage nisu uopce standard na VV-u niti u bilo kojoj drugoj bolnici a mozda su vam to i dale kako biste prebrodili vrijeme da pocetka postupaka.

----------


## frka

> sretna35 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> uf... ja propustila mjerenje kod mojeg ljubimca dr. Lučingera    
> 
> cure ne zamjerite na malo crnog humora, svim srcem sam uz vas i ne mogu se načuditi ovoj suludoj situaciji
> 
> 
> o tome ja pricam, mislim da to mjerenje tlaka, KKS, razlicite druge pretrage nisu uopce standard na VV-u niti u bilo kojoj drugoj bolnici a mozda su vam to i dale kako biste prebrodili vrijeme da pocetka postupaka.


ponavljam-meni je dr A u 6.mj. trazio KKS...

----------


## Kadauna

Draga Frka, 

ti imas kao i TM ispod 30 g. i vjerujem da se doktorima na VV-u nije zurilo ici s vama u postupak....... posebno ne obzirom da uobicajene guzve gore na VV-u i posebno ne obzirom na parove i zene koje dolaze na VV ili su dolazile prije zakona u 38. il 39. ili vise g. 

Prednost se davala starijim pacijentima sto je i normalno i za ocekivati.

----------


## ina33

> Da cula sam i ja da su sad poceli na vv uzimati mjere struka, bokova, visinu, težinu i mjerili tlak?
> Mojoj fendici je dr A. rekao da ne može zbog visokog tlaka u postupak?
> Meni nisu nista od tog prije radila a sta sad i krvnu sliku moramo donjeti?


Ovo nisam nikad čula, bila sam u postupcima u tri klinike, među inima VV i Maribor... Eventualno sam promislila da nije zbog anestezije, ali nije - u Mariboru se ide na opću, a nema mjerenja struka, bokova i tlaka? Jesu li rekli zašto je to potrebno  :?.

----------


## beba38

čudi me da nam ne mjere i kvocijent intelegencije   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## mimimuc

curke ja pitala doktoricu za ove moje pretrage- kaže da je dobro da ih napravim jer su možda hormoni napravili neku štetu a i jedna od tih je i zgrušavanje kaj je bitno kod implatacije.
nije zbog moje debljine- :D

----------


## andream

mimimuc, ti ideš na FET?
Ja za FET ništa nisam trebala napraviti, došla sam čak sva nikakva, prehlađena i bez glasa (čekali smo jedan ciklus iza stimuliranog). I uspjelo je. A na dan kad sam saznala betu još sam kurila par dana na 39 stupnjeva.

----------


## marta26

*ksena*, meni je doc rekao klomifenski zadnji put kad sam bila, ne znam, mislim da stimulirane nema ni smisla raditi, jedino ak neko lose reagira na klomice.uglavnom mislim da ce se sve bazirati na polustimuliranim, tak mi logika nalze. zasto? ti mislis da nece nikakve?

----------


## beba38

Pa da mogu sada mjeriti sve ,kada mi je   poslje svakog  postupka ostalo 5kg  a prije toga bila sam sasvim ok što se tiće težine ,a sad bi mi i mogao reći "draga gospođo zbog vaše debljine tj.viška  kg niste u stanju ići u postupak" pa da ih odeš sve ubiti ,kako sam bijesna ,sve od reda krenuti prvo od ministra Milinovića ,sory cure na ovakvom postu  ali ja vam i ne mogu opisati svoju ogorčenost na sve to ,sve mi se gadi ,ne znam ni kako ću dalje ,jer zadnji put kad  sam bila u postupku (ove godine u 5mj.)sam se toliko razočarala ,bila tužna,bijesna  ni sama ne znam koji je to osječaj ,kad nakon transfera čekate dva sata da vas prozove i tek vam tad kažu koliko su vam mrvica vratili ,nitko vas prije ET nije kontaktirao i pitao koliko želite već kao po nekoj traci ,a na vaša postavljena pitanja samo šute ili vele na vrijeme ćete sve saznati ,da na vrijeme dva sata nakon transfera  ,i  pitam se kako će sad biti, ništa bolje.
Kad krenem prema telefonu da nazovem VV jednostavno mi se ruka ukoči ,stetegne me u grlu i ja jednostavno odustanem ,što da se dogovorim ,za jedan dan koji će proći a ja ću se pitati u što sam ga potrošila  da bi mi rekao dođite idući mj.i tako nekoliko mj. dok meni ne prekipi i dok ga doslovno ne krenem moliti na koljena da me uzme u postupak i tako svaki put ,mislim da ni sad neće biti puno bolje ,biti će gore i mnogi će odustati ili otići drugdje van Hrvatske

----------


## mimimuc

andream, da idem na FET
možda rade pretrage tek toliko da se krećemo a možda mu je nešto sumnjivo
kada sam bila prošli puta kod njega - kada sam vadila betu ,rekao mi je da dođem najesen kada mi odgovara i ništa mi nije rekao da moram još nekaj 
vaditi i sada kada sam došla kaže ništa ovaj mjesec.
sada trbam doći 8. dan i donijeti uputnice za te pretrage  , valjda ću ih gore raditi, nadam se da me neće i sljedeći profulati

----------


## frka

> Draga Frka, 
> 
> ti imas kao i TM ispod 30 g. i vjerujem da se doktorima na VV-u nije zurilo ici s vama u postupak....... posebno ne obzirom da uobicajene guzve gore na VV-u i posebno ne obzirom na parove i zene koje dolaze na VV ili su dolazile prije zakona u 38. il 39. ili vise g. 
> 
> Prednost se davala starijim pacijentima sto je i normalno i za ocekivati.


draga Kadauna, to sto MM i ja imam manje od 30g. nema veze s ovom pricom... mi smo u prvi postupak trebali ici u 9.mj. i doci 8.dc s uputnicama za KKS i druge krvne pretrage nakon cega je trebao uslijediti sam ivf.. nalazi tih pretraga se dobivaju drugi dan (to se ne ceka kao hormoni i spermiogram) tako da ne mislim da ih dr.-i traze da bi parovi nesto radili dok se ceka... to stvarno nema smisla... i stvarno ne vidim veze u citavoj prici s nasim godinama jer bi ionako odmah isli u postupak... a i posto imam 1 jajnik koji ionako nije u savrsenom stanju, to sto imam 26g. me ne tjesi pretjerano...

Šiškice, bila sam sad na VV-u i sestra mi je rekla da nisu krivo napisali - ne trebam doci s nalazima vec s  uputnicom jer ce mi krv ipak vaditi na VV-u...

nisam se trebala posebno narucivati nego moram doci 8dc u 10.mj. sestra mi je isto off the record rekla da su dobili informacije da ce se do nove godine odraditi postupci sa onima koji su naruceni na bilo koji oblik mpo prije njihovog godisnjeg. dakle, svi naruceni ce se odraditi "po starom" (sto vjerovatno znaci bez potvrda), a druge za sad nece primati... ali to je sve jos uvijek nesluzbeno i zapravo nista ne znaju...

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Mali Mimi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Da cula sam i ja da su sad poceli na vv uzimati mjere struka, bokova, visinu, težinu i mjerili tlak?
> Mojoj fendici je dr A. rekao da ne može zbog visokog tlaka u postupak?
> Meni nisu nista od tog prije radila a sta sad i krvnu sliku moramo donjeti?
> 
> 
> Ovo nisam nikad čula, bila sam u postupcima u tri klinike, među inima VV i Maribor... Eventualno sam promislila da nije zbog anestezije, ali nije - u Mariboru se ide na opću, a nema mjerenja struka, bokova i tlaka? Jesu li rekli zašto je to potrebno  :?.


Da ni ja nisam nikada cula nesto slicno isto sam bila već u 2 klinike, mislim da nije pitala jer je valjda mislila kako je to normalna procedura (ona je prilično nova u MPO-u)

----------


## TOMISLAVA

> TOMISLAVA prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ja  sam  se  danas  naručila  za  pregled  3  dc  kako  mi  je  rekao  dr.  i  nije  bilo  nikakvih  problema
> 
> 
> Sad mi tek nista nije jasno, jel rade ili ne rade postupke ovaj mjesec?Ti ides bas u postupak ili na FET?I kad ti pada 3.dc?


3  dc  mi  pada  5.10., samo  mi  je  sestra  rekla  da ako  dođe  do  kakve  promjene  da  će  mi  javit. a  šta  ću  radit  nemam  pojma  dr.  mi  ljetos  nije  ništa  rekom  samo  je  mm  morao  napravit  spermiogram  i  ja  izvadit  hormone

----------


## beba38

Dobro mjere tlak ,ali što će im mjere struka i bokova ,pa i težina može proć ali visina , pa da li su bar obrazložili iz kojeg to razloga rade ili po običaju šute i klimaju glavom

----------


## frka

pa mene su pitali za tezinu i visinu na prvom pregledu... vjerovatno su to svakog pitali i to stoji u kartonu, ali takve stvari se zaboravljaju... jedino nije bilo ovih mjerenja...

----------


## frka

[quote="beba38"] pa i težina može proć ali visina 

pa nije svejedno da l imas 150cm i 80kg ili 180cm i 80kg

----------


## marta26

mene pitali na prvom pregledu tezinu, al mislim da nisu visinu, i jel pusim i eventualne bolesti prije, al to su sve i mm, neke osnovne karakteristike, da ne kazem da sam sad 5 kg viska od posljednjeg postupka, jedva ih skidam :/ ko da su se zaljepile sa patafixom  :Grin:

----------


## RuzicaSB

> pa mene su pitali za tezinu i visinu na prvom pregledu... vjerovatno su to svakog pitali i to stoji u kartonu, ali takve stvari se zaboravljaju... jedino nije bilo ovih mjerenja...


x

----------


## Kaća

> Jel bio netko danas gore?
> Ima kakvih novosti..mene pere nestrpljenje do petka...


Ja bila danas, kod dr. Lučingera. 10.06. mi je napisao: kontrola u 9 mj, nabava lijekova, termin IVF. Danas kratko pregled, napisao da kod nadleznog ginekologa preuzmem 30 ampula Menopura, kontrola 15.10. te postupak 10 / 11 mjesec. Pitao samo jesam vjenčana i to je to.
Novost mi je bila da je sestra za dr. Lucingera u sobi 419 (ako sam dobro broj upamtila.. vrata do njegovih uglavnom), eto pa da ne čekate ispred 411 ko ja   :Smile:

----------


## beba38

Mene niti jednom nisu pitali ni za težinu ni visinu niti  u kartonu piše ,ali ja vas cure pitam one koje su tamo bile na VV,i kojima su ta mjenja radili zbog čega to rade ,ako rade zbog određivanja terapije u postupku ne znam ali mislim da sad netko tko je išao pet ,šest puta  nisu potrebna odjednom  neka mjerenja 
marta 26, meni se svaki put naljepi 5 kg i nikako ih ne mogu skinuti .

----------


## beba38

Kaća super ,znači ne idu svi na mjerenje   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Kaća

ne, hvala Bogu...    :Embarassed:

----------


## Bebel

[quote="Kaća"]


> Novost mi je bila da je sestra za dr. Lucingera u sobi 419 (ako sam dobro broj upamtila.. vrata do njegovih uglavnom), eto pa da ne čekate ispred 411 ko ja


Znači ipak su upalili naši vapaji od 6 mj. da ima daju prostor (bar 2 sobe do dr L.). Bravo.
Cure sretno u postupcima i naoružajte se strpljenjem.

----------


## Bebel

Ja sam prošla 2 stimulacije (po 24 gonala i ok 20 stanica) i nisam dobila niti grama, a normalno sam se ponašala  :? 
Malo sam u mjesecu nakon postupka kao imala šlaufića oko struka, ali u stvarnosti se nisam niti malo udebljala (ne držim dijete i ne idem u teretane).
Vjerojatno je i to individualno.

----------


## franka76

kaća,a koja je sad sestra od dr lučingera, ima baš svoju sestru? ja ne razumijem zašto su se odvojile sestre

----------


## jo1974

> draga prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Jel bio netko danas gore?
> Ima kakvih novosti..mene pere nestrpljenje do petka...
> 
> 
> Ja bila danas, kod dr. Lučingera. 10.06. mi je napisao: kontrola u 9 mj, nabava lijekova, termin IVF. Danas kratko pregled, napisao da kod nadleznog ginekologa preuzmem 30 ampula Menopura, kontrola 15.10. te postupak 10 / 11 mjesec. Pitao samo jesam vjenčana i to je to.
> Novost mi je bila da je sestra za dr. Lucingera u sobi 419 (ako sam dobro broj upamtila.. vrata do njegovih uglavnom), eto pa da ne čekate ispred 411 ko ja


ja sam bila kod dr.l 15.6 i meni je rekao da dođem na kontrolu kad počnu raditi zakazano mi je za 24.9 znači ima neke nade ipak ,kača nije te tražio ništa drugo na pr. neke potvrde psihologa ili pravnika samo te je pitao dali si vjenčana joj jedva čekam srijedu i da vidim gdje ču ja završiti valjda ču i ja dočekati svoj postupak. :D

----------


## ana-

Evo curke da vam javim mi čekamo dva dečkića,sve je u redu i danas nam je 17+1.

Svima šaljemo puse i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve koje uskoro kreću u postupke  :Kiss:

----------


## jo1974

ovakvi postovi mi vracaju nadu ,super ana cestitam ti od srca uživaj :D

----------


## sretna35

*ana-* znači stižu nam jošdva dečkića super  :D  :D

----------


## andream

*ana*, lijepa vijest za dečkiće, predivno   :Saint:   :Saint:  
A zna li tko da li su sestre od dr A i dalje u onoj "staroj" sobi? Spremam se idući tjedan do njih u posjet pa da ne zujim okolo...

----------


## cvijet_kc

cure, ja sam u panici! da li vam se kad dogodilo da vam je koji ciklus (osim prvog) poslije stimulacije produzen? meni je nakon prve stimulacije samo prvi bio duzi, a kasnije su svi bili moji normalni, a poslije ove druge stimulacije prvi, drugi i treci su bili normalni ( 28 dana), a sad mi kasni menga 7 dana! grudi su mi jako bolne( inace nisu tako jako u pms-u), a u trbuhu ne osjecam nista! strah me je napraviti test...joooooooj!!!

----------


## Kadauna

> cure, ja sam u panici! da li vam se kad dogodilo da vam je koji ciklus (osim prvog) poslije stimulacije produzen? meni je nakon prve stimulacije samo prvi bio duzi, a kasnije su svi bili moji normalni, a poslije ove druge stimulacije prvi, drugi i treci su bili normalni ( 28 dana), a sad mi kasni menga 7 dana! grudi su mi jako bolne( inace nisu tako jako u pms-u), a u trbuhu ne osjecam nista! strah me je napraviti test...joooooooj!!!



Draga, samo napravi test  :Smile: ) i da nas obradujes kao i Slavonka  :D  :D  :D

----------


## ksena28

samo ti napravi test, imam i ja dobar feeling. meni je samo druga menga poslije stimulacije kasnila, dakle go for it   :Kiss:

----------


## vikki

Čekamo vijest, *cvijet_kc* ~~~~~~~~   :Saint:

----------


## cvijet_kc

brze ste i divne! idem do grada, pa cu kupiti 1, javim se s rezultatima.
mrzim te testove!!!

----------


## frka

> *ana*, lijepa vijest za dečkiće, predivno    
> A zna li tko da li su sestre od dr A i dalje u onoj "staroj" sobi? Spremam se idući tjedan do njih u posjet pa da ne zujim okolo...


ja jucer bila - kod dr.A se ide u staru sobu...

znaci ono po starom se odnosi na potvrde, ali ne i za izvanbracne... super  :Evil or Very Mad:   mi krenuli organizirat vjencanje i na kraju odustali kad je receno da mozemo potvrditi kod javnog biljeznika... a sad ni o od obrazaca ministarstva koji se za to trebaju popuniti  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   zna li itko ista o tome? ja moram doci 8dc koji pada pocetkom 10.mj. i ne znam sto da sad izvedem :?  :? 

cvijet. drzim fige :D  :D 

ana,   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   za decke :D

----------


## kate32

> brze ste i divne! idem do grada, pa cu kupiti 1, javim se s rezultatima.
> mrzim te testove!!!


I ja mrzim, jer mi uvijek prikažu - , ali tebi će ovaj put biti +, imam filing.  :Grin:

----------


## andiko

> ...bila tužna,bijesna  ni sama ne znam koji je to osječaj ,kad nakon transfera čekate dva sata da vas prozove i tek vam tad kažu koliko su vam mrvica vratili ,nitko vas prije ET nije kontaktirao i pitao koliko želite već kao po nekoj traci ,a na vaša postavljena pitanja samo šute ili vele na vrijeme ćete sve saznati ,da na vrijeme dva sata nakon transfera  ,i  pitam se kako će sad biti, ništa bolje.
> Kad krenem prema telefonu da nazovem VV jednostavno mi se ruka ukoči ,stetegne me u grlu i ja jednostavno odustanem ,što da se dogovorim ,za jedan dan koji će proći a ja ću se pitati u što sam ga potrošila  da bi mi rekao dođite idući mj.i tako nekoliko mj. dok meni ne prekipi i dok ga doslovno ne krenem moliti na koljena da me uzme u postupak i tako svaki put ,mislim da ni sad neće biti puno bolje ,biti će gore i mnogi će odustati ili otići drugdje van Hrvatske


Točno znam kako se osjećaš....meni je isto tako bilo.... Da te utješim...proći će....  :Love:

----------


## marta26

ipak se narucuju i rade postupci, ajde super, to sam i mislila. cvijet, drzim fige za debeli plus!!

----------


## necija mama

> draga Kadauna, to sto MM i ja imam manje od 30g. nema veze s ovom pricom... mi smo u prvi postupak trebali ici u 9.mj. i doci 8.dc s uputnicama za KKS i druge krvne pretrage nakon cega je trebao uslijediti sam ivf.. nalazi tih pretraga se dobivaju drugi dan (to se ne ceka kao hormoni i spermiogram) tako da ne mislim da ih dr.-i traze da bi parovi nesto radili dok se ceka... to stvarno nema smisla... i stvarno ne vidim veze u citavoj prici s nasim godinama jer bi ionako odmah isli u postupak... a i posto imam 1 jajnik koji ionako nije u savrsenom stanju, to sto imam 26g. me ne tjesi pretjerano...


Pridružujem se...
2008. odradili smo 3 ciklusa od čega 2 AIH na VV i nisu nas tražili te pretrage, a imamo manje od 30...

----------


## Gabi

> ipak se narucuju i rade postupci, ajde super, to sam i mislila. cvijet, drzim fige za debeli plus!!


Marta26, NE RADE NIKAKVE POSTUPKE, a kad će početi to se još ne zna, ovaj mjesec NE. Još nisu dobili pravilnike o samim postupcima, a bez njih neće početi raditi.

----------


## cvijet_kc

cureeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee pozitivan jeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## Bebel

Hajdemo se malo sistematizirati i bez panike objavljivati  nova saznanja sa klinike i nova saznanja oko zakona. Što budeno precizniji to će svi lakše komunicirati.
Moramo svi biti svjesni:
1.Doktori moraju raditi po zakonu i propisima.
2.Praksa rada s pacijentima koja je bila prije novog zakona će se htjeli mi to ili ne mijenjati s novim zakonom i pravilnicima.
3.Uvjeti na VV su takvi kakvi jesu i dolazak svakog individualca kao novog pacijenta sa svim njegovim željama i nadama neće to u sadašnjoj situaciji značajno promijeniti. To se događa samo u bajkama.
4.VV vjerojatno ima najmanji prostor za rad od svih klinika u RH.
5.Imamo određeni broj klinika na raspolaganju i pacijent treba birati onu koja je najprimjerenija njegovim potrebama (anestezija, komunikacija sa biologom, dužina mirovanja nakon transfera...).
6.Nemamo sve iste dijagnoze i nismo svi podložni istim pretragama.
7.Nemaju svi muževi iste dijagnoze i nisu svi podložni istim pretragama.
8.Obzirom na dijagnoza, različite su nam terapije i postupci.
9.Praksa rada s pacijentima koja je bila prije novog zakona će se htjeli mi to ili ne mijenjati.
10.Ne podnosimo svi bol na isti način pa tako niti punkcije.
11.Ne dobiju svi HS u postupku.
12.Nije VV obećana klinika za uspjeh MPO-a.
13.Nisu svi uspjeli iz prvog pokušaja...
14....iz drugog...iz trećeg...četvrtog...petog...
15.Svi bi mi sad i odmah u postupak kad smo to odlučili, ali ponekad je viša sila jača (to posebno znaju oni kojima je npr. folikul prerano puknuo...bio prazan folikul...)
16.MPO je teška borba.
Namjera mi je da u zajedničkom interesu dobijemo jasne i precizne informacije, a ne da trošimo komunikaciju na silne ????? u glavi.
Čini mi se da je trenutno jedino znamo-da ništa ne znamo....a tako će biti do donošenja pravilnika i protoka vremena prilagodbe.
 :Kiss:  svima

----------


## Biene

> cureeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee pozitivan jeeeeeeeeeeeee


čeeeeeeeeeeestiiiiiitam i sreeeeeeeeetno :D  :D  :D

----------


## cvijet_kc

hvaaaaalaa, plačem i nemogu vjerovati, samo se nadam da ce uspjeti ovaj put,

----------


## gričanka

> cureeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee pozitivan jeeeeeeeeeeeee


*cvijet_kc*  ČESTITAM   :D

----------


## ina33

> Točno znam kako se osjećaš....meni je isto tako bilo.... Da te utješim...proći će....


x. 

I hvala Bogu da ne pretjeruju s novom papirologijom...

----------


## slavonka2

Cvijet-kc 

NAJISKRENIJE ČESTITKE TEBI I TM....  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:  

Savršeno...

Želimo ti lijepu i mirnu trudnoću.....

 :Saint:

----------


## Bebel

> cureeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee pozitivan jeeeeeeeeeeeee


 :D   :D  :D  :D ČESTITAM
Sad od   :Heart:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za školsku trudnoću

----------


## vikki

> cureeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee pozitivan jeeeeeeeeeeeee


 :D  :D   :Heart:

----------


## draga

Cvijet..pa nemrem vjerovat..zbilja si razveselila ovaj dio foruma... :D  :D 
Volim ove nenadane trudnoce...  :Heart:

----------


## nokia

*ana* - cestitke za dva deckica

*cvijet kc*  :D  :D  sretno i čestitke

danas sam bila kod dr.L na dogovoru, narucena
morala sam donjeti uputnicu, obavezno je doci s uputnicom cak i za dogovor. uputnica od primarnog gin. za pregled.
Dr. kaze da nista ovaj mjesec, da se javim 3.dc slijedeci mjesec i idemo u prirodni (klomifen) postupak
u sobi 419 (do njegove ord.) bile su sestre Jasminka i Ivanka, a kartoni su nam jos uvijek u staroj sobi preko puta.

----------


## frka

:D  :D  :D  cestitamoooooo!!!! :D  :D  :D 

 :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## ksena28

*cvijet kc* A ŠTO SAM TI JA REKLA???!!! ČESTITAM  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## zuzu

cvijet kc - čestitam od srca..  :D 
ana- i tebi velike čestice na dvojčekima...i ja isto sanjam dvojčeke  :D  :D 

Koliko vidim nema mi smisla dolaziti sada na VV, pričekati ću M krajem mjeseca, pa se uputiti ondje 8.dan ciklusa! Možda se do tada uspiju iiskristalizirati neke stvari pa uspijem i odraditi FET u sljedećem ciklusu  :/ 

Ako se ništa ne pokrene...put Slovenije (nažalost)!!! Danas šaljem molbicu u Mb!

----------


## ksena28

> samo ti napravi test,* imam i ja dobar feeling*. meni je samo druga menga poslije stimulacije kasnila, dakle go for it


dakle *cvijet kc* moj feeling ne laže... 

 :D

----------


## amel

Cure koje ste bile gore-da li je gužva? I ako je kada splasne? Idući tjedan moram s bebačicom na Rebro, a to je blizu VV pa bi se otišla javiti i dr. L da ju vidi.

----------


## Lamona

cvijet kc predivna vijest, iskrene čestitke  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D 
konačno nešto lijepo ovdje  :Smile:

----------


## RuzicaSB

> cureeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee pozitivan jeeeeeeeeeeeee


Cestitam od   :Heart:   :Kiss:

----------


## sretna35

nokia hvala na detaljnom izvještaju
cvijet_kc  :D  :D  :D skačem do nebesa pa to je redivno

----------


## Kadauna

*cvijet_kc* congrats.......  :D  :D  :D

----------


## cvijet_kc

cvijet kc A ŠTO SAM TI JA REKLA???!!! ČESTITAM Very Happy Very Happy Very Happy Very Happy


> eto..

----------


## cvijet_kc

uf sad sam gore zabrljala, sve je naopačke ispalo!
ali drage moje hvala vam svima!!!
 :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## marta26

*cvijet* ogromne cestitike!! *gabi*, ispravljam se, ne rade jos, ali evo dvije su narucene na postupak u 10 mj   :Smile:  dakle nema odmora dok traje bonova, ja sam se naoruzala pozitivom, nema druge, bit ce plusek!

----------


## RuzicaSB

> dakle nema odmora dok traje bonova, ja sam se naoruzala pozitivom, nema druge, bit ce plusek!


Nego sto, samo pozitiiivaaaa!Neka nam je ove jeseni plusica na tooooneeeee! :D

----------


## gričanka

*Ksena28*  ...dobar avatar!

----------


## amyx

Ja bila danas na VV, gužve nema, sestre podjeljene kod L i kod A, Mjeri se težina,visina,opseg struka i bokova,tlak...
Dr mi je napisao koje sve pretrage moram obaviti...sve one kaj je već Šiškica i još netko spomenuo, moram raditi novu papu i briseve itd. Ništa ovaj mjesec od postupaka, pa čak ni FET-ovi, možda čak ni idući  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  
Znaći ostaje nam studeni i opet je godišnji  i ubit ću Milinovića

Dr A je baš jako ljut zbog svega toga, barem sam ja takav dojam dobila, a sestre se uredno ismijavaju Milinoviću

----------


## Šiškica

Uh sad mi je lakše..  :Grin:  
 imam friške briseve, papu i one krvne pretrage.. 
toplo se nadam da neću morat još neku novu pretragu napraviti..

 smršavila sam koje tri -četiri kile .. meni će reć da sam mršava   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  šalim se...
al kao što sam rekla spremna sam za mjerenje..  :Laughing:  

 jel ima tko još naručen idući utorak (22.9.) da popijemo kavicu ?

----------


## andream

j


> el ima tko još naručen idući utorak (22.9.) da popijemo kavicu ?


Ja mislim doći baš u utorak,  iako ne znam u koje vrijeme je najbolje doći? Ne bih htjela smetati curama za dogovore, došla bih možda oko 11.

----------


## amel

I ja vodim bebačicu u utorak 22.9.. A u kolko ste sati gore? Ja mislim da ćemo mi doći oko 10. Možda se vidimo-ja sam mala i plava i imam prekrasnu curicu.

----------


## ksena28

> Mjeri se težina,visina,opseg struka i bokova,tlak...
> Dr mi je napisao koje sve pretrage moram obaviti...sve one kaj je već Šiškica i još netko spomenuo, moram raditi novu papu i briseve itd. Ništa ovaj mjesec od postupaka, pa čak ni FET-ovi, možda čak ni idući   
> Znaći ostaje nam studeni i opet je godišnji  i ubit ću Milinovića


ovo stvarno nije normalno.   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## tonili

> Mjeri se težina,visina,opseg struka i bokova,tlak...


Dakle ne samo da će nas "oplođivat" nego i birat prema dimenzijama!

----------


## Bebel

> I ja vodim bebačicu ................ imam prekrasnu curicu.


Ovo me rastapa. Bravo za mamu i njezinu srećicu   :Love:

----------


## amyx

> Mjeri se težina,visina,opseg struka i bokova,tlak...
> 			
> 		
> 
> Dakle ne samo da će nas "oplođivat" nego i birat prema dimenzijama!


Da, da. Još malo pa će umjesto sveučilišna klinika  pisati zadruga VV

----------


## ksena28

> tonili prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Mjeri se težina,visina,opseg struka i bokova,tlak...
> ...


ili štala   :Laughing:  

e fakat, kad se oplođuju životinje, tipa krave, jel se zameci smrzavaju? ako da tko štiti prava malih telića :?

----------


## RuzicaSB

> e fakat, kad se oplođuju životinje, tipa krave, jel se zameci smrzavaju? ako da tko štiti prava malih telića :?


e ovo i mene zanima

----------


## Šiškica

Koliko znam, kao dijete sa sela, krave idu samo na inseminaciju   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

i kod njih je zabranjeno zamrzavanje zametaka  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   samo Hrvatskoj naravno..    

negdje na dalekom Zapadu se zamrzavaju  kravlji zameci   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  čak spominju kloniranje....  :?  :? ili to ima možda veze s ovcama   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

sory cure ne mogu si pomoći   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   8)

----------


## ksena28

šiškice, sorry što ti ja moram to reći, ali - prolupala si!   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  zezam se, vidiš da smo sve, počevši sa mnom, ono malo   :Teletubbies:

----------


## Šiškica

Amyx nam nije rekla tko nas mjeri   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

doktori ili sestre ????  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

još jedan puta oprostite al ne stvarno si ne mogu pomoći   :Embarassed:  
 :Grin:

----------


## andream

> krave idu samo na inseminaciju


Moram i ja biti malo sarkastična pa napisati da sam negdje pročitala i naravno odmah zapamtila da je uspješnost inseminiranja kod tih lijepih životinja gotovo 100%.
Tužno je ovo što se dešava, iza brige o kilažama i centimetrima bojim se stoji ipak nešto drugo... zašto to prije nije bilo važno, sjećam se da me podatak o kilama pitala sestra samo kod otvaranja kartona i to bez provjere, kasnije se taj podatak više nije ni spominjao?? O svim drugim opsezima nije kasnije bilo ni riječi.

----------


## zuzu

Cure samo brzinsko pitanje...na koji ste se sada točno broj naručivali za dr.L i u koje doba je najbolje zvati!? Hvala puno!

----------


## ina33

Ajme, ljudi, nemojte tako. Dr-ovi na VV-u sigurno nisu drajveri ovog ludila  :Sad: .

----------


## draga

Cure koje su bile na novom mjerenju - jel ima kakvih komentara nakon toga..tipa - predebeli/mrsavi ste.. i slicno? :?

----------


## vikki

> Ništa ovaj mjesec od postupaka, pa čak ni FET-ovi, možda čak ni idući   
> Znaći ostaje nam studeni i opet je godišnji  i ubit ću Milinovića


Ako nema pravilnika, po čemu onda radi klinika koja radi postupke upravo (a neke su cure u postupku -u Hrvatskoj!)?

----------


## ksena28

> Ajme, ljudi, nemojte tako. Dr-ovi na VV-u sigurno nisu drajveri ovog ludila .


pa naravno da nisu. znamo jako dobro tko stoji iza ovog užasa   :Evil or Very Mad:  
ali u ovoj agoniji moramo naći načina za smijeh, smijeh je lijek   :Smile:

----------


## Tibi

> Cure samo brzinsko pitanje...na koji ste se sada točno broj naručivali za dr.L i u koje doba je najbolje zvati!? Hvala puno!


Zoveš na stari broj (907). Sestra provjeri u računalu zauzetost doktora i kaže ti slobodan termin. Ja sam zvala neki dan u 11 h i iz nekoliko pokušaja uspjela ih dobiti...

----------


## Tibi

> krave idu samo na inseminaciju
> 			
> 		
> 
> Moram i ja biti malo sarkastična pa napisati da sam negdje pročitala i naravno odmah zapamtila da je uspješnost inseminiranja kod tih lijepih životinja gotovo 100%


Moram ovo komentirati već kad smo u veselom raspoloženju. Kad sam bila na razgovoru kod biologice ljetos, prije transfera, rekla mi je da je kod simentalki uspjeh oplodnje 100%, a ako slučajno kod neke nije ide na klanje  :Laughing: .

----------


## vikki

> andream prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				krave idu samo na inseminaciju
> ...


A spermiogram u starijih bikova bolji je zimi nego ljeti (najnovije istraživanje).

----------


## sretna35

kad je već krenulo s ovom životinjskom farmom   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  da vam spomenem i vlastito iskustvo: kad sam zaguglala na temu implantacija embrija izišlo bezbroj istraživanja o tome kako se u životinja (krava i svinja) može pobrinuti za uspješniju implantaciju embrija, a za ljudske životinje ni riječi

----------


## ksena28

ovo više nije forum VV već životinjsko carstvo   :Laughing:  

ajme cure koje ste bile gore danas, javite nam ZAŠTO NAS MJERE :? (hvala na pitanju, ova je krava ubila upravo listano sa šunkom i sirom)

----------


## vikki

> kad je već krenulo s ovom životinjskom farmom


Pa kad MPO-a u ljudi u lijepoj našoj nema...

Evo, još nešto: pijetlovi spermiji u jajovodima kokica mogu preživjeti do 30 dana   :Grin:

----------


## frka

:Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

bas ste me razveselile u ovom ludilu :D 

curke, mislim da se ne treba previse brinut zbog tih mjerenja... mozda je to cisto da se prati nesto :?  puno cura pise da se debljaju zbog stimulacije... mozda i to prate... a mozda prate i uspjesnost kako kod koje kategorije buca i mrsavica  :Embarassed:   sumnjam da ce nekoga odbiti zbog koje kile viska ili manjka osim ako je nesto stvarno tako drasticno da je zabrinjavajuce... a tlak je dobro da se mjeri... sumnjam da je za visokotlakase to sve bezopasno pa se i to treba sanirati prije postupka...

 :Kiss:   svima!!

----------


## draga

_U registar se upisuju i sljedeći podaci o darivatelju: visina, težina, rasa, boja kože (bijela, crna), boja očiju (smeđa, zelena, jantar, plava, crna), boja kose (plava, smeđa, svjetla, tamnosmeđa, crvena, crna), struktura kose (ravna, valovita, kovrčava), krvna grupa i Rh._

Evo razloga vaganja..iz novog pravilnika...
http://narodne-novine.nn.hr/default.aspx

----------


## frka

> _U registar se upisuju i sljedeći podaci o darivatelju: visina, težina, rasa, boja kože (bijela, crna), boja očiju (smeđa, zelena, jantar, plava, crna), boja kose (plava, smeđa, svjetla, tamnosmeđa, crvena, crna), struktura kose (ravna, valovita, kovrčava), krvna grupa i Rh._
> 
> Evo razloga vaganja..iz novog pravilnika...
> http://narodne-novine.nn.hr/default.aspx


ma nije to razlog vaganja - to se odnosi na darivatelje a ne na nas koji idemo u postupak... meni su u 4.mj. zapisali tezinu i visinu... znaci puno prije pravilnika..

----------


## sretna35

hajde curke ne jamrajte zbog malo vaganja, a kad vas već izmjere zamolite ih da vam da du mjere kako bi mogle skoknut do krojačice dok dočekate slijedeći postupak   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

otkako sam trudna ne silazim s vage: nije da bih ja htjela ali me svi doktori koje posjećujem tj. njihove sestre stavljaju na vagu

a metar im je glavna alatka: lijepo lezi na stol pa od pubične kosti do vrha maternice ufff...  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

P.S. "životinjsko carstvo"
Vidi ti pijetlove, a sjećate li se priče o kameleonki koja je u ZOO-u zatrudnila sjemenom svog muškića koje je kod sebe čuvala nekoliko dugih godina jer odnosa nije imala ako me sjećanje ne vara 4 -5 godina, vaugh  :D  :D

----------


## romanica

> *ana* - cestitke za dva deckica
> 
> *cvijet kc*  :D  :D  sretno i čestitke
> 
> danas sam bila kod dr.L na dogovoru, narucena
> morala sam donjeti uputnicu, obavezno je doci s uputnicom cak i za dogovor. uputnica od primarnog gin. za pregled.
> Dr. kaze da nista ovaj mjesec, da se javim 3.dc slijedeci mjesec i idemo u prirodni (klomifen) postupak
> u sobi 419 (do njegove ord.) bile su sestre Jasminka i Ivanka, a kartoni su nam jos uvijek u staroj sobi preko puta.


Meni je dr L u 6.mj. rekao da dođem u 9.mj. 3 dana prie M,kaj sad to znači da ovaj mj.ne bude ništa ili :?  :?  :?

----------


## slavonka2

joj cure, ne bojte se vaganja....

Mene je sestra samo pitala težinu i visinu te mi tako odredila index TM...

Mršava sam po tom, ali mi nije rekla ni A...

Struk i bokove mislim da nam mjere jer je neka normalna stvar da se prilikom stimulacije dobije 5-8 kg, ali kod hiperstimulacije dolazi do napuhivanja trbuha...

Možda im je i to jedna od mjera, da doktor može uspoređivati kako nam se organizam ponaša....

Ali moguće je i zbog anestezije, ona se određuje po Tjel. masi...ali to je samo nagađanje.... :? 

A za tlak...pa dobro je da nam vode evidenciju, jer osobe koje su skolone povišenim i niskim tlakovima zbog uzbuđenja, npr.prije punkcije mogu dobiti slabinu ili pasti u nesvijest....   :Grin:

----------


## marta26

sve je to ok kad se ide analizirati, pa se ne mogu ne zapitati zasto nam ranije nisu to sve radili :? ocito ce sad biti sve temeljitije, i ispada da prije nisu brinuli o nama i zdravlju tako detaljno. ja jos ne mrem skinuti tih 5 kg, ostale mi 3 viska  :Mad:  otisle bu one prije slj postupka!

----------


## vikki

Neka vama kila od stimulacije, cure. Ja sam u stimulaciji još izgubila par kila (od mogućih 50), ali je tako mršav bio i rezultat - jedan jedini folikul i js.

----------


## ina33

Sad mi je palo na pamet da je možda to vaganje i mjerenje opsega neki ključ po kojem će se odlučivat kojoj će se ženi vraćati tri, a kojoj se neće smjeti zbog prevelikog rizika od neiznošenja trojki zbog gracilne konstitucije. Pretpostavljam da je to bitno za mlađe žene i da će sada ići na ICSI na te tri jajne stanice i na transfer trećeg dana, a tad mogu bitno lošije procijeniti jesu li sva tri embrija dobra ili ne pa da ne bi žene morale na fetalnu redukciju u Sloveniju zbog opasnosti da izgube sva tri ploda  :?.

----------


## nokia

[quote="romanica"]


> *ana* - cestitke za dva deckica
> 
> *cvijet kc*  :D  :D  sretno i čestitke
> 
> danas sam bila kod dr.L na dogovoru, narucena
> morala sam donjeti uputnicu, obavezno je doci s uputnicom cak i za dogovor. uputnica od primarnog gin. za pregled.
> Dr. kaze da nista ovaj mjesec, da se javim 3.dc slijedeci mjesec i idemo u prirodni (klomifen) postupak
> u sobi 419 (do njegove ord.) bile su sestre Jasminka i Ivanka, a kartoni su nam jos uvijek u staroj sobi preko puta.


Meni je dr L u 6.mj. rekao da dođem u 9.mj. 3 dana prie M,kaj sad to znači da ovaj mj.ne bude ništa ili :?  :?  :?[/quo


Dr je rekao je da nemaju odobrenje da ista rade ovaj mjesec, da nemaju sredstava / novaca.....ali kao sto se da pretpostaviti stvari se mijenjaju svako malo, pa samo ti odi kako je rekao, mozda bas tada dobiju dozvolu za nastavak postupaka  :Smile:

----------


## Kadauna

Drage cure, 

sto se tice mjerenja, nema nikakvih objasnjenja, kao ni za mjerenje tlaka, sestra je na moje pitanje zasto to sad rade rekla da doktor tako trazi. 

Danas sam bila gore, slika grozna, prazno sve, nas je bilo mozda  5 zena, koji muskarac. Mislim... ne znam sto bih rekla, ustvari odlucila sam sutjeti jer na na ovom topicu iskrena iznosenja misljenja vise ne prolaze uvijek mirno... i iskreno, ne da mi se vise talasati ili uzburkavati duhove.  Mislim da svatko treba sam sebi stvoriti svoje misljenje......

I slobodno pitajte doktore sva pitanja koja vas zanimaju oni ce vam pokusati iskreno odgovoriti. 

I jos nesto, mislim da nije posteno da se sad pitamo da li su doktori vodili brigu prije o nama kako spada....... NIKOME se i NIGDJE nije mjerio tlak, nije se racunao body mass index, nisu se vadili dodatni nalazi kao jetrene vrijednosti! Doktori na Vuk Vrhovcu su jedini u HR (sto se tice drzavnih bolnica) koji samo rade MPO, druge klinike kao npr. Petrova se bavi medju inim s MPO-om i koliko znam gotovo 80% IVF-ova se odradjivalo na VV-u (sto se tice drzavnih bolnica) stoga mislim da se ipak odradjivao a hell of a job na VV-u. 

Inace je dr. Lucinger rekao da krecu s radom 01.10. zasto sad ne rade sada, stvarno ne znam...... a evo vidim da Nokia zna.

I jos nesto...... moje je misljenje i dalje da je jedina van hrv. granica pametno ici stimulirani postupak obzirom na zakonska ogranicenja. Na Vuk cu ici mozda u prirodnjak ako i kad ih bude.

----------


## Bebel

*Kadauna* me preduhitrila, ali ipak želim reći da je kroz cijeli zakon na neki način povedena hajka protiv uspješnosti  VV nasuprot jedne druge klinike. U nehumanim uvjetima, oni su stvarali čuda. Da li će ih i dalje stvarati ne ovisi samo o doktorima.
Mislim da nam osim vaganja treba biti veći problem da li ćemo uopće više moći na postupke u našu malu kliniku.
Ako smo očekivali da nam propišu i menu uz stimulacije onda stvarno...
Puno je tu važnijih problema od vaganja. 
Previše sam toga prošla gore i zaista si uzimam za pravo da ponovno apeliram kako bi bilo ok da zadržimo neku jasnu komunikaciju na ovom podforumu.
Kad čitam "Privatne poliklinike" nikad nisam naišla na komentar kome je dr. Veljko ili dr. Radončić što ili kao komentirao. Ako je doktor u 6 mj ili 7 mj rekao nešto, to je bilo prije Zakona. Shvatite da je VV pod većim povećalom od klinike matice.
Pa Milinović se tamo prošetao i rekao da se citiram "žena upravo oplodila", a nije bio na VV-u. Što mislite da će više novaca dati VV-u nego matici klinici. Ma dajte...
Molim vas probajmo se malo odmaknuti od prozivanja doktora i koncentrirati se na zakon i provjerene informacije.
Svi bi mi sve sad i odmah, ali trenutno to nije moguće.

----------


## ina33

> ali ipak želim reći da je kroz cijeli zakon na neki način povedena hajka protiv uspješnosti  VV nasuprot jedne druge klinike.


x

----------


## ksena28

š. odavna ima na piku l. i to daje do znanja gdje i kad stigne...

a *marta26* tvoj post je ono  :shock:   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Šiškica

Cure drage što se mojih komentara tiče.. ŠALILA SAM SE!!!!nadam se da ih se shvaća kao parodiju na novi zakon o MPO a ne kao napad na VV.

----------


## ksena28

šiškice doista mislim da ova naša šala sa životinjama nije nikoga trebala uvrijediti, niti se ond odnosi na kliniku niti na naše doktore već je očaj pretočen u sarkazam zbog zakona iliti ukratko - offtopičarenje...

----------


## RuzicaSB

> šiškice doista mislim da ova naša šala sa životinjama nije nikoga trebala uvrijediti, niti se ond odnosi na kliniku niti na naše doktore već je očaj pretočen u sarkazam zbog zakona iliti ukratko - offtopičarenje...


x
Koliko znam i prije su pitali za visinu i tezinu (doduse nije bilo bas mjerenja) ali nikoga nisu spotali zbog xy kila viska niti zbog toga odbili postupak pa ne vidim razlog za paniku.Sto se mora nije niti tesko a i ko kaze da se to ne radi zbog statistike ili nekog istrazivanja (citala sam na netu davno jedan clanak u kojem se spominje i obim struka i bokova).
Evo nasla sam na netu taj clanak ali je u pdf-u pa linkam str. sa Googla, clanak je treci po redu (Stain i Leventhain):
http://www.google.hr/search?sourceid...a+i+bokova+IVF

----------


## RuzicaSB

A evo jos linkica na tu temu:
http://cat.inist.fr/?aModele=afficheN&cpsidt=2075636

----------


## ksena28

mislim da sam ja digla paniku zbog tog mjerenja, ali za to imam samo jedan razlog - ljudi, ja sam ogromna. ja sam se u godinu i pol od fine papice (a i prestala sam pušit, a i prestala sam vježbat) udebljala 15tak kg   :Embarassed:   :Sad:

----------


## draga

Evo mene direkt s Vuk-a.
U dogovoru s dr.L idem po svoje smrzlice odma nakon sljedeceg ciklusa sto bi reklo sredinom 10-og mjeseca.

I ne moram nikakve nalaze nove vadit, nitko me nije mjerio, ne moram na provjeru mentalnog zdravlja   :Evil or Very Mad:  ..nista..Znaci sve kako je bilo i ranije.
Cak se doktor uspio zaje.. sa mnom..i smijali smo se..

I ja sam presretna jel sam bila uvjerena da nece biti tako jendostavno... :D  :D

----------


## Dodirko

*ksena28* Ne pretjeruj! Uopće nisi ogromna.   :Love:  

*draga*  :D   Super za vijest!

----------


## RuzicaSB

> *ksena28* Ne pretjeruj! Uopće nisi ogromna.   
> 
> *draga*  :D   Super za vijest!


x sretnoooo!

----------


## frka

kuzim da su neke cure tu veteranke i da puno vise znaju od ostalih, ali ja zbilja nigdje nisam ni osjetila da netko napada ili proziva nase dr.-e... sve je vise sala i, kako Siskica kaze, parodija na novi zakon...
mislim da je problem u ovoj pismenoj komunikaciji sto se puno toga shvati naopacke - nema popratnih gesta, nema tona glasa... sumnjam da je itko htio ista negativno sugerirati spram nasih dr.-a..
pa samo razmjenjujemo sto je koji dr. kome rekao, a u tome ne vidim  nista lose - lakse cemo se svi skupa snaci i znati sto nam je za ocekivati.. i kad netko kaze "kako sad ovi rade i smiju raditi, a VV ne" to nije napad na VV nego na one koji dopustaju da se takve stvari desavaju, a do sad nam je svima postalo jasno da ne vrijede ista pravila za sve  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## frka

evo samo da sve obavijestim (u slucaju da ima vise slucajeva kao sto je nas) da mi je Lazeta iz ministarstva ponovo poslala mail na moj upit o vanbracnim zajednicama da imamo SVA prava ici po starom zakonu jer smo naruceni prije novog.. jos mi je naglasila to "SVA PRAVA" da mi je doslo da joj posaljem da to onda znaci da mozemo i na oplodjivanje vise od 3js i zamrzavanje  :Grin:  mos mislit  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Frka, pa pitaj je!

----------


## sretna35

> šiškice doista mislim da ova naša šala sa životinjama nije nikoga trebala uvrijediti, niti se ond odnosi na kliniku niti na naše doktore već je očaj pretočen u sarkazam zbog zakona iliti ukratko - offtopičarenje...


X potpisujem

i dodajem svatko tko me bolje poznaje ili sa mnom popio barem jednu kavicu zna koliko cijenim i volim tim s VV-a, i koliko sam im zahvalna jer nikada nisu pravili problem oko mojih viška kilograma koji su možda i bili razlogom neuspješnih transfera dobrih embrija (neke teorije tako kažu), ali ipak ja sam ostala trudna s najvećom ljudi kilažom koju sam u životu imala ljudi moram se prestati sramiti i napisati taj podatak javno: 107 kg je brojka koju sam nosila tada, a stalno sam brijala da imam oko 90 (mislim da oko godinu i pol dana prije toga nisam stala na vagu) i bila sam užasno tužna i očajna i debljala se od hormona i postupaka i od hrane koju volim, a najviše od tuge koja je blokirala moj organizam

sada u 8 mjesecu trudnoće kada je moja beba teška oko 2,5 kg imam 3 kg manje nego na početku trudnoće i radujem se što ću s porodom izgubiti još neke kilograme i konačno upoznati svog Vedrana

i svaki puta kad se beba promeškolji, a ja zagrlim svoj trbuh s ljubavlju se sjetim svog doktora i nikada mu neću moći dovoljno zahvaliti jer da nije bilo njega i čitavog tima ja bih i dalje bila očajna i sama...

... da li će sada neka žena zbog prevelikog body mass indexa izgubiti šansu da postane mama???  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## beba38

> kuzim da su neke cure tu veteranke i da puno vise znaju od ostalih, ali ja zbilja nigdje nisam ni osjetila da netko napada ili proziva nase dr.-e... sve je vise sala i, kako Siskica kaze, parodija na novi zakon...
> mislim da je problem u ovoj pismenoj komunikaciji sto se puno toga shvati naopacke - nema popratnih gesta, nema tona glasa... sumnjam da je itko htio ista negativno sugerirati spram nasih dr.-a..
> pa samo razmjenjujemo sto je koji dr. kome rekao, a u tome ne vidim  nista lose - lakse cemo se svi skupa snaci i znati sto nam je za ocekivati.. i kad netko kaze "kako sad ovi rade i smiju raditi, a VV ne" to nije napad na VV nego na one koji dopustaju da se takve stvari desavaju, a do sad nam je svima postalo jasno da ne vrijede ista pravila za sve



u potpunosti se slažem ,ovo sam i ja htjela napisati   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## ksena28

sretna35 hvala ti na ovom   :Love:   :Kiss:  mene jako jako muči moja sadašnja težina, ni ne pokušavam zamisliti koliko kg imam, ali mislim da sam blizu onoj tvojoj gornjoj brojci i zato me strah ovog mjerenja

----------


## ksena28

> bila sam užasno tužna i očajna i debljala se od hormona i postupaka i od hrane koju volim, a najviše od tuge koja je blokirala moj organizam


ovo sam ja sad   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Gabi

Ja nemam previše kila, samo sam preniska   :Laughing:  .

Više me muči mjerenje tlaka ... bojim se tlakomjera.

----------


## sretna35

> Ja nemam previše kila, samo sam preniska   .
> 
> Više me muči mjerenje tlaka ... bojim se tlakomjera.


ako se bojiš tlakomjera, tlak će biti visok na mjerenju, to pouzdano znam: pazi meni jedino na Merkuru, gdje sam bila hospitalizirana zbog tlaka 7 dana mjeranja iznose 130/80 u boljem slučaju ili 140/90 u gorem slučaju, a doma, u DZ-a, kod mame i tate i kod svih drugih koji mi ga mjere 110/70 da ne povjeruješ  :/

----------


## sretna35

> sretna35 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  bila sam užasno tužna i očajna i debljala se od hormona i postupaka i od hrane koju volim, a najviše od tuge koja je blokirala moj organizam
> 
> 
> ovo sam ja sad


 ksena  :Love:  jednom ćeš reći ovo sam ja bila tada

----------


## gričanka

> bila sam užasno tužna i očajna i debljala se od hormona i postupaka i od hrane koju volim, a najviše od* tuge koja je blokirala moj organizam*


Ovo me podsjetilo na vrijeme prije 5 godina i na riječi moje primarne ginićke, dok je ispisivala uputnicu za W govorila je neka si udovoljavam i izbacim sve tužne misli iz glave, naglasak na _biti zadovoljna_, a onda u postupak.




> ...Sad mi je palo na pamet da je možda to vaganje i mjerenje opsega neki ključ po kojem će se odlučivat kojoj će se ženi vraćati tri, a kojoj se neće smjeti zbog prevelikog rizika od neiznošenja trojki zbog gracilne konstitucije. Pretpostavljam da je to bitno za mlađe žene i da će sada ići na ICSI na te tri jajne stanice i na transfer trećeg dana, a tad mogu bitno lošije procijeniti jesu li sva tri embrija dobra ili ne pa da ne bi žene morale na fetalnu redukciju u Sloveniju zbog opasnosti da izgube sva tri ploda ...


Moguće je i ovo posrijedi.
 :Love:

----------


## frka

cure, moze pitanje... zalosna sam i trenutno prestravljena...  :Crying or Very sad:  
slucajno sam naisla na postove o FSH (bolje da nisam)... nalaze s VV-a nisam vidjela (samo je dr. A rekao da se da s njima raditi), ali imam nalaz od prije godinu dana iz Petrove kad mi je ginic dao napraviti hormone prije nego sto smo krenuli na VV (kad sam se rijesavala bestija) i FSH mi je 10,1  :Sad:  posto je bio u granicama, nisam se na to obazirala (a ni ginic mi nije nista rekao), a sad vidim da to nije dobro... bio je 5dc... i jos vidim da nekima nakon stimulacije drasticno poraste... imam tek 26g.... da to nije zato sto imam jedan jajnik? mislim, to sigurno puno utjece, ali da je bas granicno :? ima tko takva iskustva? na sto se tu onda treba paziti? ici samo u prirodne??
bas sam zalosna  :Crying or Very sad:   samo mi se slaze  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## frka

P.S. i da li to znaci da ni kvaliteta nije dobra?

----------


## Šiškica

meni je FSH  7.3 .. "kao" u granicama normale .
 kad sam malo proučila ipak je visok za 3dc. Mislim da pokazuje zalihe jajnih stanica. Ti imaš jedan jajnik i misli da je to ok brojčica (jer imaš duplo manje jajnih stanica nego što bi ih trebalo biti).

----------


## Biene

Bok VVovke, niš se baš ne javljam u zadnje vrijeme, što ne znači da ne čitam i ne mislim na vas. 
Trenutno je neka _tuga blokirala moj organizam_ kako je napisala Sretna 35, no nadam se da je to tek prolazna faza i da ću se opustiti i _biti zadovoljna_ i u listopadu krenuti na FET, dobitni naravno.
Pozdrav svima (i mršavicama i bucama i onima taman  :Kiss:  ) i iako trenutno hodnici VV ne odišu pozitivom, nadam se da će nam listopad ipak donjeti sreću.

----------


## pino

frka, koliko sam ja pokupila s foruma (ovog i stranih), stvarno je dosta uobicajeno da s jednim jajnikom imas poviseni FSH. Ali to nije prepreka za trudnocu. Ako su sve druge stvari ok, onda imas jako dobre sanse bez obzira na FSH i na jedan jajnik. (samo da ti kazem, rvukovi2 je zatrudnila s jednim jajnikom i to u 2. prirodnom IVFu (nakon dugog i teskog MPO staza u kojem je bilo grdih komplikacija i na kraju i odstranjen tumor na jajniku)) I moja susjeda, sad vec bakica, je s jednim jajnikom svejedno imala 4 djece. Drzi se   :Love:

----------


## goodwitch

frka  možda da ponoviš taj FSH,pa da vidiš da li je isti ili raste,ako te to jako brine?i meni je tako bio viši prošle god.,ali kako je ja zezam sa štitnjačom i u to vrijeme mi je TSH bio jako niski dr. mi rekao da bi to mogao biti razlog višeg FSH i da se treba ponoviti kad mi se sredi TSH,pa vidjeti kaj se događa.
ali da ti i je nalaz takav kao onda,to ti ne bi trebalo raditi probleme,pa ne biti žalosna  :Smile:

----------


## frka

joj, hvala, curke!! bas ste me utjesile  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:  

ma panicarim jer su mi se stvarno gadne stvari desile sto se toga tice pa zelim predvidjeti  svaku mogucu situaciju..

 :Kiss:   svima!!

----------


## franka76

cure, ja drugi tjedan idem gore na nekakav dogovor, a ni ne ide mi sejerizgleda od svega ništa. Tužna sam  i obeshrabrena totalno. još ako je i vječni optimist dr Lučinger obeshrabren svime, ne znam što ću. 
Kaako vam se činio L. , jel i dalje nasmijan i ulijeva snagu?
puse svima, vi razumijete.. mnogi ništa ne razzumiju, ne razumiju moje suzne oči

----------


## milivoj73

ma nema šanse da je L obeshrabren...
jučer mi ulio onaj svoj nevjerojatni optimizam i rekao idemo u postupak i idući put ste trudni...

----------


## RuzicaSB

> ma nema šanse da je L obeshrabren...
> jučer mi ulio onaj svoj nevjerojatni optimizam i rekao idemo u postupak i idući put ste trudni...


Ovo je tako lijepo cuti, hvala ti Milivoj.  :Love:

----------


## Bebel

> puse svima, vi razumijete.. mnogi ništa ne razzumiju, ne razumiju moje suzne oči


Draga* franka76*, drugi možda i žele razumjeti,ali teško je shvatiti ovaj naš put, ako nisi na njemu. Zato mi i jesmo tu da pružimo snagu i utjehu jedni drugima. Glavu gore i vjeruj da ćemo i mi jednom držati naše male mrvice   :Love:

----------


## taya

drage moje , što se naših doktora A & L tiče, po mojoj slobodnoj procjeni u njima je "buknuo" dišpet glede & unatoč ovog bezumlja i zato vjerujte u njih i vjerujte u sebe   :Kiss:

----------


## dorica

> ma nema šanse da je L obeshrabren...
> jučer mi ulio onaj svoj nevjerojatni optimizam i rekao idemo u postupak i idući put ste trudni...


mene je na samoj punkciji usrećio svojom izjavom 
"tresu mi se ruke , ovo će biti trudnoća" 
i ja sam se lovila za taj njegov optimizam   :Love:

----------


## taMarelica

> ... s ljubavlju se sjetim svog doktora i nikada mu neću moći dovoljno zahvaliti jer da nije bilo njega i čitavog tima ja bih i dalje bila očajna i sama..


upravo tako ! 

nevezano uz raspravu meni je  VV ekipa na celu s dr. L genijalna  i stvarno cine cuda u onim uvjetima ... i uvijek su dobre volje i smijesak im ne silazi s usta.   :Heart:

----------


## taMarelica

ono najvaznije sam zaboravila... 

svim curkama koje su sada u postupku zelim srecu koju sam imala tocno prije godinu dana na VV   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Miki76

Već tri dana razmišljam da li da vam ovo napišem ili ne, jer se bojim da ne nastane panika uzalud (još uvijek se nadam da se ovo što slijedi neće desiti), ali opet mislim da je to vrlo važna informacija za one koje imaju iste planove kao i ja (a mislim da nas ima puuuno takvih).
Dakle, u četvrtak sam bila kod dr.A. i ispričala mu svoje planove s obzirom na nove okolnosti, odnosno da bih do daljnjega (čitaj: do pada Zakona ili dokle god će mi financije to dozvoljavati) na stimulirane išla van HR, a kod njega nizala prirodnjake. Točnije, za sada imam u planu Ljubljanu u 12. ili 1. mjesecu te očekujem termin za Mb u 9. mjesecu slijedeće godine. Na to mi je dr.A. odgovorio da će izgleda imati problema s prirodnjacima (to se odnosi i na čiste prirodnjake i na klomifenske) jer, kako se sada bolnice više ne financiraju same, Darkec im je izgleda toliko ograničio broj prirodnih postupaka da će mi eventualno moći srediti jedan jedini klomifenski između Ljubljane i Maribora, i to je sve za slijedeću godinu. Napomenuo je da ovo još nije službeno i da još nema ništa na papiru, ali da su dobili usmenu informaciju.
Eto, izgleda da se Darkec pobrinuo da nam smanji šanse čak i s prirodnjacima u Hr!   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ajme, ako to stvarno i bude tako mislim da me nitko neće nagovoriti da idem na stimuliranim pod takvim uvijetima

----------


## crvenkapica77

sta ja ne kuzim............ :?  :?  :?

----------


## ksena28

MPO u HR R.I.P. --------> to je to

----------


## gričanka

> MPO u HR R.I.P. --------> to je to


XXX  ...nažalost  :Sad:

----------


## Kadauna

Magi7 i Wewa bravo za j.s. i ~~~~~~~~~~~~za tulum 

Aurora, uzivaj i odmaraj ...... you are PUPO now   :Kiss:  i sorry sto sam jucer za tebe rekla punkcija  :Laughing:  mislila sam transfer   :Kiss:  

Vjestica, Metkovka i ostale cure koje su inkognito ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Napisala sam neki dan da se osjecam kao u Gospodaru prstenova kad su mracne sile SAURON (=Milinovic) i SARUMAN (=nije dozvoljeno spominjati ime lijecnika ali boja kose je ista   :Grin:  ) udruzile snage, a nas gledam kao HOBBITE. 

Zelim Vam da uzivate u danasnjem danu koji je bar u Zg prekrasan.

----------


## Kadauna

> Magi7 i Wewa bravo za j.s. i ~~~~~~~~~~~~za tulum 
> 
> Aurora, uzivaj i odmaraj ...... you are PUPO now   i sorry sto sam jucer za tebe rekla punkcija  mislila sam transfer   
> 
> Vjestica, Metkovka i ostale cure koje su inkognito ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Napisala sam neki dan da se osjecam kao u Gospodaru prstenova kad su mracne sile SAURON (=Milinovic) i SARUMAN (=nije dozvoljeno spominjati ime lijecnika ali boja kose je ista   ) udruzile snage, a nas gledam kao HOBBITE. 
> 
> Zelim Vam da uzivate u danasnjem danu koji je bar u Zg prekrasan.


ajme, ovo je trebalo svanuti na odbrojavanju   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## frka

jao, pa sta ce se onda raditi????  :Crying or Very sad:  

pa nece nas valjda morati filati s tolikim lijekovima da bi oplodili samo 3js??? ja sam mislila da ce se samo i raditi prirodni i blago stimulirani :?  :?  :? nista drugo ni nema smisla po ovom zakonu  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Gabi

> MPO u HR R.I.P. --------> to je to


Evo, Ksena je odlično opisala trenutnu situaciju u HR. 

Prirodnjake im je HZZO ograničio još prije godišnjih a na stimulirane će rijetko tko pristati...i šta nam ostaje? Odlazak u inozemstvo. Tko si može priuštiti liječenje u inozemstvu bolje mu je da krene što prije.
 :Sad:

----------


## vikki

Ma prekrasno! Onda se mi koje na stimulaciju ne reagiramo pa nema smisla ići vani (a u IVF plkl. mi ne pada na pamet) možemo oprostiti od MPO-a. 
Ostaje nam dragi bog u kojega ja, uz dužno poštovanje, ne vjerujem.
Cure, za koliko vas naruče ovih dana na VV? Ja bih obišla L.-a, a zbog posla mi je nezgodno naručiti se danima unaprijed (ne znam hoću li moći izostati) pa je l' može, recimo, da nazovem u ponedjeljak za srijedu (budući da samo razgovaraju, a ne "operiraju")?

----------


## Kadauna

Vikki, mislim da se mozes tako dogovoriti. Ja nisam imala problema s terminom, samo nazovi i sve im objasni. 

Ja sam bila prosli cetvrtak, uopce nema guzve, cak sto vise, nas je bilo mozda 5 zena u hodniku, dva muskarac..... meni je bilo sablasno

----------


## vikki

Hvala, *Kadauna*  :Kiss:  . Onda se ne čeka dugo, ako dođem ujutro oko 8, pretpostavljam?

----------


## Kadauna

ja sam dosla oko 9 i nisam cekala mozda 10 minuta. 

a da dodjes mozda odmah ujutro u 7h?

----------


## vikki

> ja sam dosla oko 9 i nisam cekala mozda 10 minuta. 
> 
> a da dodjes mozda odmah ujutro u 7h?


Super! Mislim da ću tako i napraviti, onda ću možda tek malo zakasniti pa ne moram posebno najavljivati. 
Tko bi rekao da ću žaliti za vremenom kad sam čekala satima gore   :Sad:

----------


## draga

> Tko bi rekao da ću žaliti za vremenom kad sam čekala satima gore


Veliki potpis!

U petak sam bila treca na redu i cekala mozda 15-ak minuta..i sve to u takvoj sablasnoj tisini i mrtvoj atmosferi da sam se vise vrpoljila od tog osjecaja nego kad sam cekala satima...  :Sad:  

I da..netko je rekao da su doktori pozitivno raspolozeni...ja bi rekla ni blizu kao nekad..(nekad=prije 2 mjeseca)..

----------


## franka76

I da..netko je rekao da su doktori pozitivno raspolozeni...ja bi rekla ni blizu kao nekad..(nekad=prije 2 mjeseca)..[/quote]

draga, pa rekla si da ste se smijali, dakle što ste čini L sve je isto. tp je dobro. a i krećes na fet bez svih procedura, ma super,želim ti sreću

----------


## dim

I ja sam u petak bila kod najdražeg dr. A i mogu reći da je bio raspoložen kao i inaće   :Smile:  . Dugo smo razgovarali, potom me pregledao. Bio mi je 12 dc i vidjeli smo jedan prekrasan folikul na lijevom jajniku od 23 mm i prekrasan trolisni endometrij, na što se dr. nasmijao i dao mi "upute" za hopa cupa   :Grin:  . Bio je odlučan i rekao: sad čete sigurno ostati trudni  8) !  Ja sam se samo smijala i pitala za alternativu, na što mi je dao popis krvnih pretraga koje moram napraviti i sljedći mjesec donjeti uputnicu za FET. 
E da ja moram izvaditi krv za KKS, AST, ALT, GGT, PV, APTV, fibrinogen, D-dimer, urea, kreatinin, kolesterol ukupni, LDL-C, HDL-C, trigliceridi. Uglavnom sestra je gledala što je napisao i nije niš rekla da to moram vaditi u nekoj drugoj bolnici, pa pretpostavljam da se može u njihovom labaratoriju. Ako sam krivo upučena molim da me se ispravi, kako nebi imala frku paniku kad dođem gore (previše se bojim vađenja krvi pa mi se neide dva puta ak gore nemaju sve   :Embarassed:  ).

----------


## Bebel

> Već tri dana razmišljam da li da vam ovo napišem ili ne, jer se bojim da ne nastane panika uzalud (još uvijek se nadam da se ovo što slijedi neće desiti), ali opet mislim da je to vrlo važna informacija za one koje imaju iste planove kao i ja (a mislim da nas ima puuuno takvih).
> Dakle, u četvrtak sam bila kod dr.A. i ispričala mu svoje planove s obzirom na nove okolnosti, odnosno da bih do daljnjega (čitaj: do pada Zakona ili dokle god će mi financije to dozvoljavati) na stimulirane išla van HR, a kod njega nizala prirodnjake. Točnije, za sada imam u planu Ljubljanu u 12. ili 1. mjesecu te očekujem termin za Mb u 9. mjesecu slijedeće godine. Na to mi je dr.A. odgovorio da će izgleda imati problema s prirodnjacima (to se odnosi i na čiste prirodnjake i na klomifenske) jer, kako se sada bolnice više ne financiraju same, Darkec im je izgleda toliko ograničio broj prirodnih postupaka da će mi eventualno moći srediti jedan jedini klomifenski između Ljubljane i Maribora, i to je sve za slijedeću godinu. Napomenuo je da ovo još nije službeno i da još nema ništa na papiru, ali da su dobili usmenu informaciju.
> Eto, izgleda da se Darkec pobrinuo da nam smanji šanse čak i s prirodnjacima u Hr!


To sam predviđala i ranije, zato potpisujem.
Bilo je za očekivati bar u prvoj fazi novog zakona.
Na žalost-to je surova stvarnost.

----------


## draga

Dr.L mi je rekao uz duboki uzdah - ajde hvala Bogu da se i ovdje netko ovih dana smije - ....
Zato kazem da nije sve bas kao ranije..iako to nije ni bilo za ocekivati..
iako kao sto rekoh on se isao nasalit samnom i zato smo se smijali..ali opet osjecaj je drugaciji..

I ok, ja idem na FET i to je moja sreca..ali toliko cura nije te srece   :Sad:

----------


## capka

cure molim vas da li mi treba uputnica za dogovor kod dr. ovaj tjedan?

----------


## draga

Treba uputnica.

----------


## AuroraBlu

> Već tri dana razmišljam da li da vam ovo napišem ili ne, jer se bojim da ne nastane panika uzalud (još uvijek se nadam da se ovo što slijedi neće desiti), ali opet mislim da je to vrlo važna informacija za one koje imaju iste planove kao i ja (a mislim da nas ima puuuno takvih).
> Dakle, u četvrtak sam bila kod dr.A. i ispričala mu svoje planove s obzirom na nove okolnosti, odnosno da bih do daljnjega (čitaj: do pada Zakona ili dokle god će mi financije to dozvoljavati) na stimulirane išla van HR, a kod njega nizala prirodnjake. Točnije, za sada imam u planu Ljubljanu u 12. ili 1. mjesecu te očekujem termin za Mb u 9. mjesecu slijedeće godine. Na to mi je dr.A. odgovorio da će izgleda imati problema s prirodnjacima (to se odnosi i na čiste prirodnjake i na klomifenske) jer, kako se sada bolnice više ne financiraju same, Darkec im je izgleda toliko ograničio broj prirodnih postupaka da će mi eventualno moći srediti jedan jedini klomifenski između Ljubljane i Maribora, i to je sve za slijedeću godinu. Napomenuo je da ovo još nije službeno i da još nema ništa na papiru, ali da su dobili usmenu informaciju.
> Eto, izgleda da se Darkec pobrinuo da nam smanji šanse čak i s prirodnjacima u Hr!


Ne kužim, ako svi imamo pravo na 6 besplatnih postupaka kako se to sad može ograničavati?! I zašto su prirodnjaci problem?

----------


## Bebel

> cure molim vas da li mi treba uputnica za dogovor kod dr. ovaj tjedan?


Mene su uvijek za konzultacije (pregled pred dogovor) tražili uputnicu. Na uputnici je pisalo pregled i UZV.

----------


## Bebel

> Ne kužim, ako svi imamo pravo na 6 besplatnih postupaka kako se to sad može ograničavati?! I zašto su prirodnjaci problem?


Možda ministar može točnije odgovoriti na to pitanje. Mislim da je to prava adresa.

Ovih 6 stimuliranih postupaka su inače čisti SF sa sadašnjim zakonom.

----------


## romanica

Molim vas ako je netko danas bio gore,kakva je situacija?Kad će početi sa postupcima :?

----------


## AuroraBlu

Ja sam zapravo računala s prirodnjacima...

Inače, jutros sam zvala svog doktora u Vinogradskoj i pitala jesu li počeli, ali mi je rekao da još ne rade: njima ništa nije stiglo, zakon još nije bio na saboru i rekao mi je nek pratim u medijima razvoj situacije. Moje potpitanje kako to da u Petrovoj rade, je preskočio.

----------


## Bebel

> AuroraBlu prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ne kužim, ako svi imamo pravo na 6 besplatnih postupaka kako se to sad može ograničavati?! I zašto su prirodnjaci problem?
> 
> 
> Možda ministar može točnije odgovoriti na to pitanje. Mislim da je to prava adresa.
> 
> Ovih 6 stimuliranih postupaka su inače čisti SF sa sadašnjim zakonom.


Da ne bi bilo zabune, onih 6 postupaka nema nikakve veze sa sredstvima s kojima raspolaže klinika i sa prirodnjacima. To je samo dio koji se odnosi na lijekove koje inače koristimo u stimulacijama i pokriva 30 kom određene terapije (npr. Gonali).
Ostala sredstva, ma što ministar govorio o njima, nisu uključena u tih 6 postupaka. Sve ostalo im je srezao i šuti o tome (osim o tzv. edukaciji...bljak).
Zbog svega toga već duže vrijeme govorimo da zakon ide na ruku samo privatnicima.
Nekad su se na VV plaćali prirodnjaci, ali im je to zabranjeno. Možda tu bude nekih pomaka. Rađe ću plaćati njima ili drugoj državnoj klinici (osim matice) nego jednoj specifičnoj privatnoj klinici.
E, ali sad je tu problem kapaciteta...i pohrane svake j.s koja ja dobivena iznad 3 j.s., a koja je moguća u prirodnjacima s npr. klomifenima.
itd, itd...,

----------


## AuroraBlu

"Specifična privatna klinika" je zaslužila bojkot!

----------


## crvenkapica77

cure .........kada se  radi  punkcija u prirodnjaku.....??a kada u stimuliranom.??...kada vise boli ?  u stimuliranom   zbog jakih lijekova?? :?  :?

----------


## andream

> cure .........kada se radi punkcija u prirodnjaku.....??a kada u stimuliranom.??...kada vise boli ?


Punkcija u prirodnjaku radi se kad si eventualno prethodno na klomifenima i imaš manje folikula pa i manje boli (za to sestre nisu davale nikakve koktelčiće odnosno injekcije protiv bolova). U stimuliranom si na gonalima/menopurima i očekuje se da imaš i više folikula pa je i više "uboda", za što prije punkcije dobiješ lijekove (injekcije)za smirenje i protiv bolova. Nešto ćeš sigurno osjetiti, ali da se izdržati, nije strašno   :Wink:

----------


## crvenkapica77

ali ako mi je ovulacija ok i ako je sve ok   samnom..onda  prirodnjak ili to nema veze  s tim??

----------


## Mali Mimi

> ali ako mi je ovulacija ok i ako je sve ok   samnom..onda  prirodnjak ili to nema veze  s tim??


sada izgleda da sve ovisi i o financijskim sredstvima kojima klinika raspolaze
a do sada se radilo prvo prirodnjak ili poluprirodnjak pa tek onda sa ful stimulacijom ako ovo ne uspije, bar mislim da je u većini slučajeva bilo tako

----------


## Mali Mimi

A jeste li radili inseminacije? Mislim da njegova dijagnoza nije toliko loša pa će vam vjerojatno to najprije probati

----------


## pirica

> crvenkapica77 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ali ako mi je ovulacija ok i ako je sve ok   samnom..onda  prirodnjak ili to nema veze  s tim??
> 
> 
> sada izgleda da sve ovisi i o financijskim sredstvima kojima klinika raspolaze
> a do sada se radilo prvo prirodnjak ili poluprirodnjak pa tek onda sa ful stimulacijom ako ovo ne uspije, bar mislim da je u većini slučajeva bilo tako


a nama je oboma sve ok, prvo smo radili 3 inseminacije i onda ful stimulacija, ali to je bilo prije ovog zakona

----------


## vikki

Ovisi o dijagnozi, godinama... i doktorovoj procjeni valjda. Ja sam odmah išla na ful stimulaciju, valjda zbog godina (bližila se 38. a nisam iskoristila ništa na teret HZZO-a po starom zakonu) i dijagnoza.

----------


## jadro

OT

Pirica kakva slatkica   :Heart:  ...ali moram priznati da sam ju zamisljala kao plavusicu

----------


## Bebel

> OT
> 
> Pirica kakva slatkica   ...ali moram priznati da sam ju zamisljala kao plavusicu


  :Grin:  ja sam se kao suzdržala da je ponovno komentiram. Stvarno je preslatka   :Kiss:

----------


## cvijet_kc

Jedan dan sam srela nase sestre, Gogu i Sonju, u šopingu i malo smo tako pricale, rekle su da trenutno gore rade samo preglede, da nije guzva i da bi trebali poceti s postupcima u 10 mj, ali mi nekako nisu bas zvucale optimisticno.
I danas sam ponavljala ß, iznosi 23903,6 - T je 5+4
 :D

----------


## pirica

> OT
> 
> Pirica kakva slatkica   ...ali moram priznati da sam ju zamisljala kao plavusicu


hvala, fino ju je Lana složila  :Laughing:  
i ja sam se iznenadila šta je tamna premda smo i MM i ja tamni (ja sam se farbala u plavo), ali ja sam kao beba bila plava, a MM tamni

----------


## TOMISLAVA

Cure  naručena  sam  3  dc  pa  me  zanima  oko  koliko  sati  da  dođem  jer  znam  da  će  u  10  mjesecu  biti  gužva  i  možete  li mi  reći  šta  se  otprilike  radi  taj  3  dan  ( krv  sam  vadila  prije  godišnjeg  i  mm  spermiogram ). :?

----------


## andream

Tomislava, ja sam uvijek dolazila među prvima taj 3dc, dakle već do 7 sam bila gore i najkasnije do pola 9 sam bila i gotova. Radi se klasični vaginalni UZV.

----------


## Bebel

> Cure  naručena  sam  3  dc  pa  me  zanima  oko  koliko  sati  da  dođem  jer  znam  da  će  u  10  mjesecu  biti  gužva  i  možete  li mi  reći  šta  se  otprilike  radi  taj  3  dan  ( krv  sam  vadila  prije  godišnjeg  i  mm  spermiogram ). :?


Ja sam išla na preglede 3dc kad sam imala dogovorene postupke (simulacije) jer od 3dc kreće folikulometrija i pikanje.
3dc startaju i folikulometrije za prirodnjake.
E sad, nisam sigurna za što si naručena jer ja sam taj 3dc dolazila s uputnicom za postupak (jedna uputnica pokriva sve - i UZV i ET).
Uputnicu svakako trebaš imati pa provjeri sa sestrama, ako doktori startaju sa postupcima kako ti uputnica treba glasiti.

Obzirom da sam ja bila u postupcima kad su bile najveće gužve kod L., dolazila sam oko 11.30. i bila sam gotova do 13.30, ali sad je manje pacijenata pa možeš i od jutra.
Sretno

----------


## gričanka

> ...hvala, fino ju je Lana složila


... i od čega ono?     :Laughing:  

Zaista je medena!   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## extremo

> Jedan dan sam srela nase sestre, Gogu i Sonju, u šopingu i malo smo tako pricale, rekle su da trenutno gore rade samo preglede, da nije guzva i da bi trebali poceti s postupcima u 10 mj, ali mi nekako nisu bas zvucale optimisticno.
> I danas sam ponavljala ß, iznosi 23903,6 - T je 5+4
>  :D


Cvijet,nisam baš sve pratila,ti si sada ostala trudna prirodno?Pa to je super,znači moguće je sa ovom dijagnozom od muža.Jel pio što?Čestitam

----------


## zuzu

Upravo sam zvala VV i naručila se za pregled kod dr.L sljedeću srijedu. Info za sve cure koje su kod dr. L, sestre dr.L su na broju 893!!!
Na moj upit da li je realno očekivati FET u ovom ciklusu (m bi trebala dobiti sutra) sestra je samo uzdahnula  :Sad:  i rekla da još ništa ne znaju! Koji užas!!!!!!Gdje mi živimo  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## romanica

[quote="zuzu"]Upravo sam zvala VV i naručila se za pregled kod dr.L sljedeću srijedu. Info za sve cure koje su kod dr. L, sestre dr.L su na broju 893!!!
Na moj upit da li je realno očekivati FET u ovom ciklusu (m bi trebala dobiti sutra) sestra je samo uzdahnula  :Sad:  i rekla da još ništa ne znaju! Koji 

Pa kad se bude uopće bilo kaj znalo??Najbolje  je reči ljudima-hajde nekud van jer ovo nema smisla.Ja inmam 37 g.koliko vremena imam,svaki mjesec sam starija za godinu,ali tko mi je kriv  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## kata.klik

e cure, s obzirom na trenutno stanje, zanima me jel rade subotom....ja bi navratila gore jedan dan ali mi prek tjedna nikako ne odgovara...

----------


## Šiškica

Bila sam danas kod dr. A..  bilo je samo par cura i dva M  ..(i naravno hrpa bakica) čekala sam kojih 10 min..

i naravno dr. napisao doći idući ciklus 8 dan da dogovorimo terapiju za IVF..

i napomenuo da kod naručivanja zapravo trebam pitati jel se rade postupci .. ak ne, neka čekam do daljnjeg.. do nekog drugog ciklusa..  :Sad:  

Dr. A. mi malo dijeluje ubijen u pojam..

----------


## zuzu

> Bila sam danas kod dr. A..  bilo je samo par cura i dva M  ..(i naravno hrpa bakica) čekala sam kojih 10 min..
> 
> i naravno dr. napisao doći idući ciklus 8 dan da dogovorimo terapiju za IVF..
> 
> i napomenuo da kod naručivanja zapravo trebam pitati jel se rade postupci .. ak ne, neka čekam do daljnjeg.. do nekog drugog ciklusa..  
> 
> Dr. A. mi malo dijeluje ubijen u pojam..


Pa da  li je rekao što ustvari čekaju; izmjenu Zakona ili...!?

----------


## Šiškica

Nove pravilnike čekaju..  :Sad:  
jer ne znaju što mogu raditi a što ne .. i naravno ne znaju ni kako .. 

rekao je i da ćemo možda ipak morati na psihološko savjetovanje   :Sad:

----------


## amyx

je*** ja Milinovića i njegovo psihološko savjetovanje. Zlo mi je od svega

----------


## zuzu

> je*** ja Milinovića i njegovo psihološko savjetovanje. Zlo mi je od svega


Potpisujem!

----------


## Šiškica

Mislim da bi me mogli proglasiti labilnom osobom   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  (ne bih u detalje zašto)

----------


## ksena28

> je*** ja Milinovića i njegovo psihološko savjetovanje. Zlo mi je od svega


X

----------


## frka

vise mi je pun kufer!!!!!!!  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  
a iz ministarstva se busaju u prsa da idemo po starom ako smo naruceni prije!! to ocito ne vrijedi za naš VV! a u petrovoj narucuju bez papirologije i pocelo se radit! i jos u nekim drugim bolnicama! u ivf pol. salju pacijente koji nisu u braku javnom biljezniku, a ta stavka jos nije ni usla u saborsku proceduru  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  !!! gade mi se svi svi koji stoje iza toga - znani i neznani! 

jadni i nasi dr.-i! od one natrpane ali uvijek pozitivne atmosfere na sto smo spali??!  :Crying or Very sad:  

sve to na goli otok treba pa nek tucaju kamenje jer nis pametnije ni ne znaju radit!  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## marcelina

> Cure  naručena  sam  3  dc  pa  me  zanima  oko  koliko  sati  da  dođem  jer  znam  da  će  u  10  mjesecu  biti  gužva  i  možete  li mi  reći  šta  se  otprilike  radi  taj  3  dan  ( krv  sam  vadila  prije  godišnjeg  i  mm  spermiogram ). :?


Tomislava, mislim da se ipak trebas prethodno zapisati. Ja sam isto narucena jos prije ljeta 3.dan ciklusa. Isla sam se interesirati kod sestara gore i rekle su mi da se moram zapisati za termin (iako ja ustvari ne znam kada ce mi pasti 3.dan ciklusa - niti otprilike   :Rolling Eyes:  ).

----------


## amyx

> TOMISLAVA prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Cure  naručena  sam  3  dc  pa  me  zanima  oko  koliko  sati  da  dođem  jer  znam  da  će  u  10  mjesecu  biti  gužva  i  možete  li mi  reći  šta  se  otprilike  radi  taj  3  dan  ( krv  sam  vadila  prije  godišnjeg  i  mm  spermiogram ). :?
> 
> 
> Tomislava, mislim da se ipak trebas prethodno zapisati. Ja sam isto narucena jos prije ljeta 3.dan ciklusa. Isla sam se interesirati kod sestara gore i rekle su mi da se moram zapisati za termin (iako ja ustvari ne znam kada ce mi pasti 3.dan ciklusa - niti otprilike   ).


Nazoveš prvi dan i kažeš da moraš doći 3 dc i sestre te zapišu. Nije nužno da se naručuješ ne znam ni ja koliko ranije ako imaš neredovite cikluse. Tako ja radim i nisu me nikad odbili

----------


## frka

meni nisu nista rekli da se narucim - samo da dodjem 8dc s uputnicama. tako sam i prije dolazila bez najave.

----------


## frka

cure, dajte mi recite jesu li dr-i jos koga trazili vjencani list?

----------


## andream

Jao cure moje, čitam sve ovo i ne vjerujem... pitam se samo kako li je samo našim doktorima i sestrama naviklima s osmijehom na licu odrađivati velik broj postupaka dnevno... ovo je za njih totalni fijasko   :Sad:

----------


## Kadauna

voljela bih da se jos cura javi s izvjestajima s VV-a, mene je sve skupa jaaaaaaaaaakooooooooooo otrijeznilo, odnosno unaprijed sam pretpostavljala kakva je situacija ali sam trebala odlazak gore na Vuk i razgovor s doktorom da se i sama uvjerim da je MPO u Hrvatskoj apsolutno stao i da se ne zna kako ce se i kad dalje i da je ovo s HZZO-om vrlo tricky (to da se vise ne placa iz budzeta bolnice postupci) i da ce jos dosta vremena proci da se stvari unormale  :Sad: ( 


Bila sam pesimista i babaroga ali evo vidim da nema boljih vijesti s VVa

----------


## gričanka

> ... da je  MPO u Hrvatskoj apsolutno stao...


Ha, nije u Petrovoj i IVFu   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  
Ma jel se to samo meni čini ili je cijeli ovaj cirkus oko zakona zapravo eliminiranje (uspješnije) konkurencije i usmjeravanje MPO pacijenata isključivo u jednu kliniku (uz sukob interesa dotičnog dr-a).
Sigurno je i to ušlo u cijenu dogovora za podržavanje zakona omraženog mi dvojca (ne mogu ih više ni spominjati od muke)  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## taya

> Kadauna prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ... da je  MPO u Hrvatskoj apsolutno stao...
> 
> 
> Ha, nije u Petrovoj i IVFu     
> Ma jel se to samo meni čini ili je cijeli ovaj cirkus oko zakona zapravo eliminiranje (uspješnije) konkurencije i usmjeravanje MPO pacijenata isključivo u jednu kliniku (uz sukob interesa dotičnog dr-a).
> Sigurno je i to ušlo u cijenu dogovora za podržavanje zakona omraženog mi dvojca (ne mogu ih više ni spominjati od muke)


x
*vuku gule kožu*  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Kadauna

> Kadauna prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ... da je  MPO u Hrvatskoj apsolutno stao...
> 
> 
> Ha, nije u Petrovoj i IVFu     
> Ma jel se to samo meni čini ili je cijeli ovaj cirkus oko zakona zapravo eliminiranje (uspješnije) konkurencije i usmjeravanje MPO pacijenata isključivo u jednu kliniku (uz sukob interesa dotičnog dr-a).
> Sigurno je i to ušlo u cijenu dogovora za podržavanje zakona omraženog mi dvojca (ne mogu ih više ni spominjati od muke)


kako se u Petrovoj rade postupci? To na temelju ministrovog obilaska Petrove kad je posjetio jednu zenu koja je upravo "oplodjena"? Sta cure s Petrove vele, da je krenulo?

----------


## frka

je, narucuju ih, dobivaju lijekove i krecu s postupcima... koliko sam vidjela, tako je i u rijeci, a i na SD govore pacijentima da pocinju u 10.mj. ali sve je to upitno :/

----------


## Kadauna

> je, narucuju ih, dobivaju lijekove i krecu s postupcima... koliko sam vidjela, tako je i u rijeci, a i na SD govore pacijentima da pocinju u 10.mj. ali sve je to upitno :/



Postoje li zene koje su krenule s postupkom u Petrovoj, koje se vec pikaju s lijekovima,  jer dr. Lucinger je curama isto rekao da nauruce lijekove ali postupci jos nisu krenuli.... Isto tako nisam skuzila da je na SD-u krenulo ali ni u RI

----------


## Bebel

Ja ću smatrati da su postupci u državnim klinikama krenuli kad prva pacijentica popije klomifen ili se pikne za stimulaciju u jednoj od državnih klinika (posebno onih koje nisu Petrova).
Sve ostalo je kategorija rekla-kazala.

*Tomislava*, dobro provjeri za ovaj 3dc kod sestara. Ono što su doktori rekli prije zakona nije nužno mjerodavno u sadašnjim uvjetima.

*zuzu*, hvala za info. oko novog telefonskog broja.

----------


## jo1974

jeli ide tko od vas cura 24.9 u vv ,mogli bi popiti barem kavicu ,ja sam 24 gore pa cure javite se   :Smile:   :Heart:

----------


## cvijet_kc

*extremo*,nije nista pio, prirodna je trunoca, nemam pojma kako smo uspjeli   :Smile:

----------


## Lamona

Evo da se i ja javim, nisam prije stigla. Mi smo bili u petak kod Lučija. Od papirologije tj vjenčanih listova i potvrda ne treba ništa za one koji su gore zapisani do 31.7. svejedno jesu obavili sve ili još obavljaju. Postupke ne rade, ali on kaže da se nadaju da će krenuti sa 10 mjesecom. Mi smo svoje obavili pa nas je mislio naručiti da dođemo po lijekove, ali MM nažalost ide na teren do Božića tako da mi je rekao da dođem po popis lijekova u 11 mjesecu i da možemo ići u 1. Ja sam njega pitala kako će sad to sve ići, on kaže da će se oni truditi dati manju stimulaciju da se dobije manje j.s., a da budu kvalitetne, e sad koliko je to moguće..... :? 
Pitala sam kakve su nam šanse s tim novim zakonom pa je samo slegnuo ramenima, ali i dodao onako optimistično: ma do 1 mjeseca možda zakon i padne, tko zna.
Sretno svima, nemojte paničariti, od početka 10 mjeseca će se sigurno više znati.   :Smile:

----------


## vikki

Znači, ne trebam vjenčani list ako mi je u sedmom mjesecu na pov. bolesti napisao planiran postupak u rujnu  :? 
Zovem cijeli dan (kad stignem s posla), ali je ili zauzeto ili se nitko ne javlja (na 893 zadnji, kao što je netko napisao). Nadam se da ću ih sutra dobiti pa da se u petak pojavim kod Lučija.

----------


## Lamona

Ne trebaš, tako je i meni pisalo.  Potvrde i vjenčane listove će trebati samo novi pacijenti, tako je on rekao.

----------


## frka

hvala, lamona!

ajde bar nesto! mada sve skupa nije normalno...  nije ni normalno da se moramo raspitivat za tako nesto  :Sad:

----------


## vikki

Hvala, Lamona!   :Kiss:

----------


## laky

> cureeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee pozitivan jeeeeeeeeeeeee


pa tek sad vidim.ČESTITAMMMMMMMMMMMMM...
 :Kiss:

----------


## vikki

Čini se da sam dobro zakasnila, naručili me tek za tri tjedna, do tada je navodno sve popunjeno, a onda će već početi s postupcima  :/

----------


## Tibi

> Čini se da sam dobro zakasnila, naručili me tek za tri tjedna, do tada je navodno sve popunjeno, a onda će već početi s postupcima  :/


Je, ja sam bila danas i trebam doći na kontrolu za 3 tjedna i već ih je bilo dosta ubilježeno za taj dan u računalo. Čini mi se da imaju novi program i točno daju termin u kojem treba doći. Recimo mene je naručila u 13 h.

----------


## ksena28

> Čini se da sam dobro zakasnila, naručili me tek za tri tjedna, do tada je navodno sve popunjeno, a onda će već početi s postupcima  :/


mene su tako već prošli tjedan naručili tek za početak listopada. čudno  :/

----------


## vikki

Meni nije rekla sat, samo da će vjerojatno već krenuti s postupcima pa da budem spremna na gužvu.

----------


## Bab

Hej curke...

evo, ja se upravo naručila...za 13.10.
pitala sam sestru dal ima smisla naručivat se za 3DC, ona je rekla da za sada ne i dala mi ovaj termin.
I rekla mi da dođem oko 10.

sad jel to znači da će ujutro biti punkcije - ne znam...ali nadam se zbog svih nas da to znači baš to.   :Wink: 

pozz

----------


## Bebel

Kako ćemo se onda naručivati za 8dc (npr. oni koji idu na FET) ako već sad imaju popunjene termine  :? 
Nadam se da će narudžbe za 8dc i 3dc imati isti tretman kao prije (naravno mislim na razdoblje kad krenu postupci).

Eh, sad nešto razmišljam da bi se moglo dogoditi da ćemo možda svi prvo trebati odraditi nove konzultacije (ovo zbog mogućeg ograničavanja broja postupaka iz financijskih razloga) :? 
To je crni scenarij  pa se nadam da ga neće biti jer po tome neću doći na konzultacije u ovoj godini....

----------


## vikki

> Kako ćemo se onda naručivati za 8dc (npr. oni koji idu na FET) ako već sad imaju popunjene termine  :?


Ne znam. Ja sam se nekako nadala postupku u 10. mj., tj. čim počnu (jer u 11. ne mogu), a pola 12.-og ionako ne rade, i sve mi se čini da ću tek iza Nove godine doći na red.

----------


## draga

> Kako ćemo se onda naručivati za 8dc (npr. oni koji idu na FET) ako već sad imaju popunjene termine  :?


Pa meni dr.L nije rekao da se narucujem - nego samo da dodem 10-ti dan ciklusa - znaci sve kao i uvijek...

----------


## frka

i meni je sestra rekla da dodjem 8dc kako mi je dr.A napisao u 6.mj....

----------


## zuzu

Ja sam se jučer naručila za srijedu, 30.09. kada bi mi trebao biti 8.dan ciklusa. Rekla sam sestri da bih trebala na FET i onda me je pristala naručiti za raniji datum inače je kaže gužva. Na moj upit kada da dođem, rekla je najbolje odmah u 7 00 kada i dr.L.   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Bebel

> Bebel prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Kako ćemo se onda naručivati za 8dc (npr. oni koji idu na FET) ako već sad imaju popunjene termine  :?
> 
> 
> Pa meni dr.L nije rekao da se narucujem - nego samo da dodem 10-ti dan ciklusa - znaci sve kao i uvijek...


Ja sam se uvijek naručivala, ali baš uvijek  :? To mi se nakako podrazumjevalo.
Kad su bile gužve, znali su vratiti one koji nisu naručeni bez obzira na dan ciklusa.
Tu sam fazu prošla. Ne bih baš htijela da me netko vrati.  

Mislim da ću se ja kao i uvijek naručivati od 1dc jer su me sestre uvijek upisale bez obzira na gužvu. Jednom su me zamolile da dođem 9dc umjesto 8dc, ali to nije imalo utjecaja na UZV jer sam išla na FET.

----------


## 2805

Danas sam bila na VV kod našeg dragog dr. L, i jako me razveselio. Od prvog dana M (koja treba stići slijedeći tjedan) krećemo sa postupkom. Ipak su se pokrenuli. Obzirom da sam stari pacijent rekao je da ne trebamo nikakve potvrde ni komisije. Sreća je da kod sebe već imam Menopure, pa nema razloga da čekamo. Spomenuo je samo da se ide na oplodnju najviše tri stanice, a zamrzavanje jajnih stanica nije spominjao (a ja sam od silnog uzbuđenja što krećemo zaboravila pitati).

----------


## ksena28

jel mi može netko tko je bio gore i dobio popis tih pretraga koje trebaju poslat njihov popis na pp, idem sutra svom ginekologu vulgaris da mi da uputnice... thanx!

----------


## Biene

2805  :D  i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da napokon počnu postupci i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da uspijete.

----------


## draga

> Ja sam se uvijek naručivala, ali baš uvijek  :? To mi se nakako podrazumjevalo.


Zanimljivo...ja se zbilja nikad nisam narucivala..i nikad nisam imala problema..Nisam dozivjela da su ikoga vratili a znala sam biti tamo i do 5 popodne...  :Rolling Eyes:  

Nista sad cu i ja nazvati kad krene..zlu ne trebalo..Kak je sve ovo krenulo samo mi fali da nekaj krene po zlu zato kaj mi je bilo tesko okrenuti broj... Bebel..hvala  :Heart:

----------


## Kadauna

ne bih opet zeljela s podacima koji vam ne odgovaraju ali za zamrzavanje jajnih stanica je sam proces pripreme do samog zamrzavanja mnogo duzi a nasi biolozi NEMAJU iskustva s tim i to je drama, evo citiram jednog renomiranog prof na tom podrucju: 

Vitrifikation ist sehr gut, aber braucht eine längere Lernkurve und sehr akkurates Arbeiten.

Vitrifikacija je jako dobra ali treba duze vrijeme ucenja i vrlo precizan rad!!!

----------


## bublica3

Cure baš mi je drago da su krenili s postupcima! :D  
Stimulacija će bit vjerovatno puno blaže sada zbog ovog SULUDOG novog zakona koji zabranjuje oplodnju više od 3 jajne stanice i zabranjuje zamrzavanje zametaka! Baš me zanima kakve ste protokole dobile vi koje idete po novome?
Iskreno žao mi je svih nas!    :Crying or Very sad:   Nadajmo se da će zakon ubrzo pasti.

----------


## bublica3

Dali je nekome rečeno da V V ima mogućnosti i znanja uspješno zamrznuti, odmrznuti i oploditi j.stanicu? ? ?

----------


## Kadauna

Definitivno NEMA, ali cure, odite gore na razgovor sa svojim doktorom i pitajte sve sto vas zanima.

----------


## bublica3

*A oplodnja samo 3 jajne stanice ne postoji ni u jednoj evropskoj zemlji !

Zanimalo bi me što će s ostalim j. stanicama koje ostanu kad odaberu 3 za oplodnju!!?? ...a nisu u mogučnosti zamrznuti ih!???!!!

Ne želim niti zamislit što će  *

----------


## Bebel

> Zanimalo bi me što će s ostalim j. stanicama koje ostanu kad odaberu 3 za oplodnju!!?? ...a nisu u mogučnosti zamrznuti ih!???!!!


U "normalnim uvjetima" (nisu uopće normalni jer je ovaj zakon sr..e) trebali bi ih zamrznuti 3 po 3. Za sve to trebaju imati opremu i prostor jer treba negdje pohraniti toliku količinu stanica koje se dobiju (nama klinika 10 pacijenata).
Onda ako nismo uspjeli u postupku slijedi odmrzavanje sljedeće 3 stanice pa oplodnja. Tu je slučaj da nešto opstane i onda ide vjerojatno mikroinjekcija koja daje "veće šanse" za oplodnju. Ako na žalost ne uspije odmrzavanje, čeka se novi postupak... ... ... ... ... i onda prođu godine... ... ...

Osim opreme problem je i oplodnja tih stanica koje su odmrznute. 
VV definitivno više neće biti u mogućnosti prihvatiti dosadašnji broj pacijenata. Postupak je postao puno kompliciraniji. 

Niti briljantni osmjeh naših doktora neće moći ublažiti surovu stvarnost s kojom ćemo se sve mi susresti.
Na žalost, mislim da će u čekaonici biti više pacijenata za konzultacije nego u postupku (kad jednog dana krenu).

Molim nekoga tko ide na konzultacije ovih dana da slobodno pita doktora što znači: gđo.  krećete u postupak?
Što će biti s j.s ako ih dobijemo/te npr. 6 itd, itd...

----------


## Mali Mimi

Evo ja sam bila jučer gore i najprije mi je mrak pao na oči kad mi je rekao da se endo cista vratila doduse manja ali je opet tu, i onda mi je rekao da bi me stavio u postupak najvjerojatnije za 11 mj. i to baš u pravi stimulirani, ja sam ga pitala zašto ne u klomifenski a on je odgovorio zato što je to dosta riskantno može se dobiti j.s, i ne mora a s obzirom da ja putujem u Zg ne želi me vozati sav taj put pa da ne bude rezultata?
Stvarno ne znam šta sad uraditi mislim pod ovim uvijetima ići na stimulirani?
Popodne sam išla i u Vili na konzultacije i istu stvar mi je predložio, rekao je da bi bilo idealno dobiti nekih 6 j.s. i onda da oplode 3 koje izgledaju najzrelije i to isključivo ICSI  metodom i vratili bi 3 ili 5 dan ovisno o razvoju.
Bebel bojim se da ovi na VV još ne znaju dati sve odgovore, evo meni je rekao kako još čekaju da se definiraju neke stvari, kako se sada pregovara o tome da zamrznu 1 embrij od 3 ako razvoj bude dobar

----------


## bublica3

> Bebel bojim se da ovi na VV još ne znaju dati sve odgovore, evo meni je rekao kako još čekaju da se definiraju neke stvari, kako se sada pregovara o tome da *zamrznu 1 embrij* od 3 ako razvoj bude dobar



ništa više nije jasno     :Grin:

----------


## Kadauna

> Mali Mimi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Bebel bojim se da ovi na VV još ne znaju dati sve odgovore, evo meni je rekao kako još čekaju da se definiraju neke stvari, kako se sada pregovara o tome da *zamrznu 1 embrij* od 3 ako razvoj bude dobar
> 
> 
> 
> ništa više nije jasno



oni misle na to da ako mi pacijentice prije postupka odlucimo i izjasnimo se da se ide na oplodnju 3 j.s. i ako se kojim slucajem 3 j.s. i oplode oni bi po zakonu morali vratiti sve 3 oplodjene jajne stanice sto moze rezultirati u trudnoci s trojcekima sto je dosta rizicno za mamu i za plod. MIslim da se misli na takve situacije, but no way, nema sanse da ce to Milinovic odobriti jer bi to znacilo opet popustanje i zamrzavanje embrija protiv cega se on uporno bori od samog pocetka.

----------


## ina33

> bublica3 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Mali Mimi prvotno napisa
> ...


Ja pak mislim da ima. Evo članka 15 Zakona, evo i prostora di bi se to moglo. Milinoviću je najbitnije kako će to ispast u medijima, tj. da zvuči kao "pobjeda" i "nema manipulacije s embrijima". 

Evo članka 15. i prostora za malu slobodicu di bi se eventualno to moglo dozvoliti:

"V. PROVEDBA POSTUPKA MEDICINSKE OPLODNJE

Članak 15.

U postupku izvantjelesne oplodnje mogu se oploditi najviše tri jajne stanice dobivene u jednom postupku.

Broj zametaka koji se unose u tijelo žene ne može biti veći od onoga koji, u skladu s profesionalnim dostignućima i iskustvima, obećava uspješan postupak medicinske oplodnje i, koliko je moguće, ograničava rizik višeplodne trudnoće.

U jednom postupku nije dopušteno unijeti u spolne organe žene više od tri zametka.

Višak preostalih spolnih stanica pohranjuju se za korištenje uz uvjete propisane ovim Zakonom."

ovaj dio je ključan:

"Broj zametaka koji se unose u tijelo žene ne može biti veći od onoga koji, u skladu s profesionalnim dostignućima i iskustvima, obećava uspješan postupak medicinske oplodnje i, KOLIKO JE MOGUĆE, OGRANIČAVA RIZIK VIŠEPLODNE TRUDNOĆE."

Bolje išta nego ništa, ali po meni je sve to premalo, debelo premalo, kad se sjetim svih svojih smrznutih embrija i općenito vraćenih embrija (nijedan nije ostao u labu, svi vraćeni) - od njih sveukupno oko 8 (mislim) zamrznutih i 5 svježih, samo se uhvatio jedan zamrznuti... Pa se mislim koliko će onda postupci trajati za neku ženu oko 35-te, mlađe (ispod 30) i s muškim faktorom neplodnosti neće negativnosti ovog zakona toliko osjetiti, ali takvih pacijenata je malo, u odnosu na gro populacije - ja bih procijenila na 32+.

----------


## ina33

> Stvarno ne znam šta sad uraditi mislim pod ovim uvijetima ići na stimulirani?
> Popodne sam išla i u Vili na konzultacije i istu stvar mi je predložio, rekao je da bi bilo idealno dobiti nekih 6 j.s. i onda da oplode 3 koje izgledaju najzrelije i to isključivo ICSI  metodom i vratili bi 3 ili 5 dan ovisno o razvoju.


Mali Mimi, ja bih poslušala Lučija i Radončića, predaleko si za de facto prirodnjak s klomifenima... Klomifeni su ti lutrija, znam žene kojima svaki ciklus uhvate jajnu stanicu i dođe do transfera bez ikakve terapije, znam jednu koja je godinu dana iz ciklusa u ciklus išla na VV i nisu niti jednom u 12 mjeseci došli do transfera, a kako ćeš to izvodit iz Rijeke... Iskoristi postupak u Hrv. na koji imaš pravo i koji si već dočekala, a mlada si, ako ne urodi plodom možeš razmišljati o nekoj drugoj opciji izvan RH...

----------


## Biene

_kako se sada pregovara o tome da zamrznu 1 embrij od 3 ako razvoj bude dobar_
Da se ovo ostvari,bio bi to  barem mali pomak naprijed. Mi nebi riskirali trojke i mislim da bi išli na oplodnju samo 2js, čime bi si u startu smanjili mogućnost uspjeh. Ne znam kako ostali patrovi razmišljaju, no ovo bi bilo definitivno dobro za situaciju u kojoj se nalazimo.

----------


## ina33

> _kako se sada pregovara o tome da zamrznu 1 embrij od 3 ako razvoj bude dobar_
> Da se ovo ostvari,bio bi to  barem mali pomak naprijed. Mi nebi riskirali trojke i mislim da bi išli na oplodnju samo 2js, čime bi si u startu smanjili mogućnost uspjeh. Ne znam kako ostali patrovi razmišljaju, no ovo bi bilo definitivno dobro za situaciju u kojoj se nalazimo.


Bilo bi puno bolje da se barem jedna ozbiljna stvar izbjegne - trudnoće s trojkama.

----------


## andream

> Dali je nekome rečeno da V V ima mogućnosti i znanja uspješno zamrznuti, odmrznuti i oploditi j.stanicu? ? ?


Idem sutra na VV i ovo ću svakako pitati dr pa vam javim... Iako sumnjam, a ako to i rade definitivno neće imati nikakva iskustva jer to nisu niti radili.

----------


## tonili

Cure sorry kaj upadam ,al pozivam vas da se prijavite za dolazak u sabor, na ponovnu raspravu o našem super zakonu!
Nemamo nikakav poseban zadatak tamo, osim mrko gledat one koji nas šamaraju!
Dajte, neka vide da nas ima, da nismo samo statistika na papiru!
Na Građanima je otvoren topic za prijave sa svim informacijama.

----------


## vikki

Evo linka s brojem telefona:

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=83305

----------


## jo1974

bog,curke evo i ja da se javim bila sam danas kod dr.l i naručio me je za 23.10 i isto tako mi je prepisao 30 menopura pa se nadam da če i zakon se promjeniti i da če biti super plodna zima sa puno snježnjih radosti,nisam ga ništa pitala ,on mi nije ništa tražio znači da idem po starom zakonu a ni sama neznam kako je definiran taj stari zakon ,i bit če mi jako žao ako se sruši zakon a posebno točka o zamrzavanju,ovo mi je prvi puta i nadam se da čemo uspijeti    :Saint:

----------


## ksena28

> ni sama neznam kako je definiran taj stari zakon ,i bit če mi jako žao ako se sruši zakon a posebno točka o zamrzavanju,ovo mi je prvi puta i nadam se da čemo uspijeti


imamo odmah ispod ovog forum o zakonu, škicni koji put, zanimljiv je. inače, za tvoju info, zakon je donesen, zamrzavanje embrija JE ZABRANJENO, amandmani koji sad idu (odnosno promjene u samom zakonu) su tek kozmetičke... 
dakle, ako se sruši ovaj zakon bit će veselja, a ne tuge

----------


## marta26

curke danas je emisija o mpo na prvom u 15.1o, a u 16.10 sam cula da ce biti govora u saboru o nasem zakonu vrlom  :Rolling Eyes:  pa ako stignete gledajte, nisam htjela otvarati novu temu o ovome, iako naravno o izmjenama protiv smrzavanja i samo 3 js nema govora  :Evil or Very Mad:   puse svima nama, iznimno nam je tesko i molim boga da nam da snage

----------


## andream

evo mene s VV-a, stvarno sam se neobično osjećala u čekaoni s par ljudi...
doc me oduševljeno primio i malo smo porazgovarali o Zakonu... što reći osim ovoga o čemu i cijelo vrijeme i same pišemo-najveći problem vide u oplodnji svega 3 jajne stanice, čije zamrzavanje naziva misijom na Mars...

----------


## Gabi

> curke danas je emisija o mpo na prvom u 15.1o, a u 16.10 sam cula da ce biti govora u saboru o nasem zakonu vrlom  pa ako stignete gledajte, nisam htjela otvarati novu temu o ovome, iako naravno o izmjenama protiv smrzavanja i samo 3 js nema govora   puse svima nama, iznimno nam je tesko i molim boga da nam da snage


Marta26, tema je otvorena prije 2 dana (  http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=83265) , samo bi trebalo čitati i druge topike, a ne se samo držati Potpomognute na VV. Na pdf-u ispod ovog ima puno korisnih informacija o samom zakonu:
http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewforum.php?f=100

Prijavite se za dolazak u Sabor, povedite prijatelje, roditelje,bilo koga ... moramo se svi zajedno potruditi da ova sramota od zakona postane prošlost...poslije će biti kasno za plač i kukanje.

----------


## marta26

gabi ako ne postam ne znaci da ne citam i druge teme  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## lastavica1979

haj curke imam potrebu s vama podijelit svoju srecu jer sam svaki dan s vama i citam sve vase porukice i informiram se vasim iskustvom.Naime trebala sam ic u postupak AIH sad u 10 mjesecu al danas sam vidjela svoj plusic na testu i nema veće sreće od toga. Zelim svima vama da vidite svoj plusić i da budete sretne kao sto sam i ja danas.Sory na duljini teksta

----------


## vikki

Čestitam, *lastavice*!  :D   :Heart:

----------


## frka

Cestitamo!!!! :D  :D  :D   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## ksena28

> gabi ako ne postam ne znaci da ne citam i druge teme


sorry marta, stvarno nismo skužili po tvojim postovima   :Rolling Eyes:   :/

----------


## Bebel

> Čestitam, *lastavice*!  :D


X  :D

----------


## TOMISLAVA

*Lastavice*  čestitam   :D 
Ja  sam  se  naručila  za  treći  dan  i  sestra  mi  je  rekla  da  ako  menga  ne  dođe  na  vrijeme  da  mogu  promjeniti  termin     :Smile:

----------


## ana-

*lastavice*  :D  :D  :D  :D i želimo ti najlijepšu trudnoču od   :Heart:  

svima šaljemo puse od nas 3   :Kiss:

----------


## Gabi

> haj curke imam potrebu s vama podijelit svoju srecu jer sam svaki dan s vama i citam sve vase porukice i informiram se vasim iskustvom.Naime trebala sam ic u postupak AIH sad u 10 mjesecu al danas sam vidjela svoj plusic na testu i nema veće sreće od toga. Zelim svima vama da vidite svoj plusić i da budete sretne kao sto sam i ja danas.Sory na duljini teksta


ČESTITAM !!!  :D

----------


## bublica3

*lastavice*  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:    SRETNO!

----------


## Šiškica

lastavice čestitam  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Bab

*Lastavice* pa to je genijalno :D  :D  :D . Čestitam i želim ti školsku trudnoću.

----------


## Biene

Lastavice čestitam. :D 
Kad je već država zakazala (blago rečeno  :Rolling Eyes:  ) dobro je da priroda odrađuje svoje, barem kod nekih. :D

----------


## lastavica1979

hvala vam svima na lijepim zeljama i čestitkama i jedva čekam da vidim vaša imena s sretnom vijesti,a sigurna sam da če svaka od vas imat svoj datum srece šaljem vam pozitivne vibrice za uspijeh

----------


## romanica

Bok,cure.Evo ja sam jučer bila na VV i dr.L mi je napisao sprej ,vaginalete i hiramycin.Zanima me da li je netko imao bilo kakve nus pojave od tih lijekova,zatim ,ako mi ciklus padne popodne kad trebam počet koristit sprej?Ništa nisam uspjela pitati od prevelikog uzbuđenja da krečem u svoj prvi postupak.Molim vas,pomozite

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Bok,cure.Evo ja sam jučer bila na VV i dr.L mi je napisao sprej ,vaginalete i hiramycin.Zanima me da li je netko imao bilo kakve nus pojave od tih lijekova,zatim ,ako mi ciklus padne popodne kad trebam počet koristit sprej?Ništa nisam uspjela pitati od prevelikog uzbuđenja da krečem u svoj prvi postupak.Molim vas,pomozite


Od ovog ja nisam imala nikakve nuspojave tek malo od inekcija ali niš posebno, ja mislim da sa sprejem isti dan moraš početi ako ti padne popodne onda prvu dozu uzimaš popodne, drugu ujutro, a ako ti padne navečer ne znam poslje 8 onda od drugog jutra ( i 1 dan ti se računa baš pravo krvarenje nikakav iscjedak)
ako se dobro sjećam ispravite me ukoliko griješim
Sretno

----------


## Mali Mimi

A jeli netko pitao dr. čemu ona mjerenja?

----------


## marta26

*ksena*, molim lijepo ignoriraj moje postove i skini mi se s vrata, nemam volje ni zelje tu se prepirati i dokazivati gluposti. hvala

----------


## vikki

Romanice, ja od lijekova nisam imala baš nikakve nuspojave (čak ni grama nisam dobila). Spreja se 3 puta dnevno, recimo, 6, 14 i 22h. Ako ti ciklus padne popodne ili predvečer (tako se meni dogodilo), prvi put sprejaš navečer (22 ili 23, kako ti paše) pa onda ujutro, tj. nakon osam sati i dalje svakih osam sati.
I nisam zato da se ljudi prozivaju zato što negdje postaju, a negdje ne, bez obzira na važnost trenutka i situacije; tako ih se sigurno neće pridobiti. Forum i teme slobodan su odabir svakoga od nas pa neka tako i ostane. Ja vjerujem da cure čitaju sve (koliko stignu i žele), a da nekako mogu pomoći, pomogle bi.

----------


## frka

ja mislim da je ovo sve malo prenapuhano i da ovakva rasprava uopce nije potrebna jer mi se cini da je ksena samo htjela reci da je izgledalo kao da marta26 nije vidjela da ta tema vec postoji na drugom podforumu.

----------


## Bebel

> Bok,cure.Evo ja sam jučer bila na VV i dr.L mi je napisao sprej ,vaginalete i hiramycin.Zanima me da li je netko imao bilo kakve nus pojave od tih lijekova,zatim ,ako mi ciklus padne popodne kad trebam počet koristit sprej?Ništa nisam uspjela pitati od prevelikog uzbuđenja da krečem u svoj prvi postupak.Molim vas,pomozite


Važno ti je kad računaš 1dc. uglavnom, do sad je bilo da sve poslije  19 sati računaš od sutra 1dc.
Ja ću ti poslati na pp info kako je protupak izgledao prije zakona, a sad nisam sigurna da li će svi ti koraci biti isti,ali ti može poslužiti okvirno. Malo prođi ovu našu temu (od početka) pa ćeš naći korisnih savjeta. Sretno    :Love:

----------


## tonili

Ljudi dajte napišite kratke mailove zahvale zastupnicima koji nisu podržali zakon i koji se i dalje bore za naš boljitak.
Više o tome na građanima protiv mpo zakona - tamo su i mailovi na koje treba slat.  :Kiss:

----------


## nokia

lastavice čestitke od  :Heart:

----------


## Tibi

> Bok,cure.Evo ja sam jučer bila na VV i dr.L mi je napisao sprej ,vaginalete i hiramycin.Zanima me da li je netko imao bilo kakve nus pojave od tih lijekova,zatim ,ako mi ciklus padne popodne kad trebam počet koristit sprej?Ništa nisam uspjela pitati od prevelikog uzbuđenja da krečem u svoj prvi postupak.Molim vas,pomozite


Meni se povraćalo od hiramicina. Sestra na VV-u je rekla da to nije neuobičajeno.
Svim curama koje kreću u postupak želim puno sreće i da bude uspješno.

----------


## AuroraBlu

> Bok,cure.Evo ja sam jučer bila na VV i dr.L mi je napisao sprej ,vaginalete i hiramycin.Zanima me da li je netko imao bilo kakve nus pojave od tih lijekova,zatim ,ako mi ciklus padne popodne kad trebam počet koristit sprej?Ništa nisam uspjela pitati od prevelikog uzbuđenja da krečem u svoj prvi postupak.Molim vas,pomozite


Ne razumijem zašto si dobila hiramicin - to je antibiotik koji se daje poslije kirurškog zahvata, kiretaže, laparoskopije... A inače, i meni se povraćalo od njega, nikako ga nemoj uzimati natašte, ni s mlijekom.

----------


## andream

hiramicin je standardni dio protokola na VV, uzima ga par (i M i Ž), vjerojatno da se ubiju eventualne beštijice ako ih ima.

----------


## tinky tonky

Meni je od hiramicina bilo užasno muka i imala sam metalan okus u ustima
 :Bye:

----------


## romanica

Cure,hvala vam na savjetima,a možete si zamislit da mi je do sada menga uvijek dolazila na dan,nikad nikakvog kašnjenja,a sad je nema pa nema...da poludiš

----------


## Tibi

> Cure,hvala vam na savjetima,a možete si zamislit da mi je do sada menga uvijek dolazila na dan,nikad nikakvog kašnjenja,a sad je nema pa nema...da poludiš


To ti nije ništa čudno, najvjerojatnije si pod pritiskom zbog svega toga. Tako je i meni bilo.   :Love:

----------


## Dodirko

Ja sam hiramicin preskočila (u dogovoru sa doktorom) jer mi je bilo užasno loše.

----------


## zuzu

Cure, da li je bio netko jučer ili danas na VV? Da li ima gužvi!?

----------


## anastazija1

Ja bila jučer nema gužve

----------


## amyx

Ja jučer išla vaditi krv. Nema gužve.

E da cure tko treba vaditi krv nalaz je gotov isto drugi dan kao i u Vinogradskoj :D

----------


## TOMISLAVA

Evo  i  kod  mene  menga  ovaj  put  došla  prije  a  ja  se  naručila  za  5.10. Ujutro  moram  zvat  da  promjenim  termin  nadam  se  da  neće  bit  nikakvih  problema    :Smile:

----------


## dim

Amyx na koji dan cikusa si vadila krv? Da li je dr. inzistirao baš na tom danu ciklusa? Unaprijed hvala   :Kiss:  '

----------


## vikki

> Ja jučer išla vaditi krv. Nema gužve.


Pitam se zašto su me onda naručili tek za tri tjedna kad sam zvala prije par dana (i rekli da je sve puno do tada). No, nadam se da će gužve već krenuti kad dođem gore, suprotno ne bi bilo dobro.

----------


## ksena28

tak su i mene prije 2 tjedna naručili tek za sljedeći!   :Cekam:

----------


## vikki

Da nismo isti dan gore, Ksena? Ja sam u petak (9.10.).

----------


## mala mare

cure dali netko zna što je sa postupcima na VV , jer sam zvala dr. L početkom mjeseca , pa mi je rekao da zbog razno raznih razloga postupke ne rade i da mu se javim početkom 10. mjeseca

----------


## ksena28

> cure dali netko zna što je sa postupcima na VV , jer sam zvala dr. L početkom mjeseca , pa mi je rekao da zbog razno raznih razloga postupke ne rade i da mu se javim početkom 10. mjeseca


postupci nisu počeli zbog zakona i pravilnika koji su se čekali, trebali bi uskoro, ali kakvi i u kojem obliku nitko još konkretno ne zna

----------


## RuzicaSB

Ja sutra zovem kako mi je rekao jucer (a to ce mi biti 3.dc) da vidim hocemo li moci odmah jedan klomifenski.Javim vam naravno.Drzite mi fige!

----------


## amyx

> Amyx na koji dan cikusa si vadila krv? Da li je dr. inzistirao baš na tom danu ciklusa? Unaprijed hvala   '


To nema veze s danom ciklusa jer se radi o krvnoj slici(eritrociti,trombociti,leukociti,urea,kreatin  in, kolesterol,itd) i zgrušavanje krvi i koagulacija.

A zakaj tak dug traje da se kod dr dođe na red nemam pojima. Stvarno nije gužva. Nisu čak ni svi stolci bili zauzeti a bilo je i muškaraca tak da  :/

----------


## dudadudaduda

Neznam zašto se tako dugo čeka i o čemu ovisi ali evo ja zvala 22.09. i dobila termin kod dr. 02.10. tak da nije baš dugo čekanje .

----------


## weather

Ja sam zvala jučer i naručila me za 2 tjedna kod dr. L. (12.10.) i još se ispričavala da ne može prije jer je praznik, a već sam bila spremna na čekanje od 3 tj.  :?

----------


## nina1

> Ja sutra zovem kako mi je rekao jucer (a to ce mi biti 3.dc) da vidim hocemo li moci odmah jedan klomifenski.Javim vam naravno.Drzite mi fige!


da li netko zna ,da li se taj klomifenski računa kao 1 postupak (od 6) ili se računa kao prirodnjak ? :?

----------


## vikki

Klomifenski se valjda računaju kao prirodnjaci, kao i do sada  :? Znači, ne bi ulazili u tih 6.

----------


## nina1

> Klomifenski se valjda računaju kao prirodnjaci, kao i do sada  :? Znači, ne bi ulazili u tih 6.


ah... po milinoviću ništa nije sigurno ....   :Mad:

----------


## draga

Jutros sam se narucila za iduci petak i start FET-a..pa me malo sokirala sestra kad me trazila mobilni kao u slucaju da se nesto promjeni da me mogu nazvati...

strah me i pomislit kaj bi se to moglo promjeniti :/ ...ali eto nadam se najboljem..

----------


## Mali Mimi

> vikki prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Klomifenski se valjda računaju kao prirodnjaci, kao i do sada  :? Znači, ne bi ulazili u tih 6.
> 
> 
> ah... po milinoviću ništa nije sigurno ....


Upravo tako čak je i dr. izrazio tu sumnju da bi klomifenski mogli ulaziti u tih 6 besplatnih postupaka

----------


## dim

Amyx znam da to usko nema veze sa danom ciklusa ali mene dr. A non stop naštimava po danima ciklusa pa mi više niš nije jasno  :? . 

Na zadnjem pregledu mi je rekao da nezna koliko će ni embrija vratititi, ako odmrzavanje preživi njih više od tri, s obzirom na novi zakon. Po tome sam zaključila da ništa neće raditi dok Zakon o MPO-u nebude potpuno izglasan i pravilnici donešeni, pa vjerojatno zbog toga traže br. mobitela.

----------


## Bebel

> Amyx znam da to usko nema veze sa danom ciklusa ali mene dr. A non stop naštimava po danima ciklusa pa mi više niš nije jasno  :? . 
> 
> Na zadnjem pregledu mi je rekao da nezna koliko će ni embrija vratititi, ako odmrzavanje preživi njih više od tri, s obzirom na novi zakon. Po tome sam zaključila da ništa neće raditi dok Zakon o MPO-u nebude potpuno izglasan i pravilnici donešeni, pa vjerojatno zbog toga traže br. mobitela.


Pretrage koje je navela Amyx nisu hormonalne pa tako srećom nemaju veze sa danom ciklusa.

Vezano uz odmrzavanje, samo nam preostaje da se nadamo kao će odmrzavanje prve cjevčice dati dobre rezultate pa nam neće dirati drugu (uglavnom u jednoj cjevčici stave do 5) cjevčicu.
U mojem slučaju prvi put su morai odmrznuti obje (2x5) jer je od prve ostao samo jedan loš. Od druge su ostala 4 (loša) i vratili mi svih 5. 
ß, očekivano 0.
U drugom pokušaju su mi odmah odmrznuli jednu cjevčicu gdje je su od 4 ostala 3 dobra i svi vraćeni. To pokriva novi zakon.

----------


## Dodirko

> Upravo tako čak je i dr. izrazio tu sumnju da bi klomifenski mogli ulaziti u tih 6 besplatnih postupaka


Jednostavno onda ne treba prijaviti klomifen nego prirodni. Tablete koštaju 50 kn.

A prirodni valjda ne ulazi???  :?    :/

----------


## Biene

> Jutros sam se narucila za iduci petak i start FET-a..pa me malo sokirala sestra kad me trazila mobilni kao u slucaju da se nesto promjeni da me mogu nazvati...
> 
> strah me i pomislit kaj bi se to moglo promjeniti :/ ...ali eto nadam se najboljem..


nadam se da startaju i FEt-ovi i sve ostalo.....
Sretno

----------


## anastazija1

Ja sam bila u ponedeljak i dr.A mi je rekao da dođem u četvrtak sa uputnicom za KRIO ET imamo 5 smrznutih.Nadam se da sam nekome pomogla sa informacijom.Barem jedna dobra vijest da se napokon nešto pokrenulo.

----------


## Nene2

Cure može li pomoć, ne znam koliko se promijenilo kod FET-a od prije par godina...tada sam ja radila folikulometriju u ST do pred ovulaciju, a onda bi išla u ZG. 
Prije par dana dr L. mi je rekao da ga nazovem prvi dan ciklusa.
Vidim da tu pišete da se kod FET-a ide 8.dan ciklusa, bojim se da mi muž (pomorac) do tada neće doći, a onda imam problem jer moram ići sa curicom i nemam je kome ostaviti.

Da li je moguće doći kod njega kasniji dan ciklusa? Znam da bi trebala pitati njega, ali ...

----------


## Ela28

Bok cure.I ja sam se naručila za idući tjedan na pregled i za vaditi krv.Ali nisam uspjela naručiti muža kod androloga,uvijek bi paralelno došli isti dan i on i ja.Ali mi kažu sestre da je cijeli 10.mj popunjen pa da ih nazovem 12.10.

----------


## ksena28

ja ću poluditi! mene naručili dakle prije 3 tjedna skoro, i ja kontala dotad odraditi i papu i briseve i doći s tim nalazima krvi na gotovs, da me odmah ubaci u neku akciju, ali naravno ne ide tako...

moj soc ginić se razbolio, ne mogu ni briseve ni uputnicu za krv dobit... poludjet ću!  :No:

----------


## andream

Ksena, pa možeš li otići kod ginekologa koji ga mijenja? U takvim slučajevima uvijek postoji za hitne slučajeve drugi koji ga mijenja, bar je tako u mom DZ. A tvoj slučaj i jest takav, ipak se radi o dogovorenom postupku.

----------


## RuzicaSB

> nina1 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  vikki prvotno napisa
> ...


Koliko znam do sada su 3 besplatna znacila to da ti HZZO placa lijekove za postupak, dakle stimulirani.Ne vidim zasto bi "klomifenski" ulazio u tih po novom 6 besplatnih.Ja za ovaj imam lijekove (klomifene jos u 6-om mjesecu digla na recept, a menopure koliko ce mi trebati su mi donirale curke s foruma) tako da ne idem na teret HZZO-a.E sad "klomifenski" bi mogao ulaziti u tih 6 besplatnih jedino ako tih 12-15 injekcija, u mom slucaju,  uzmes od HZZO-a.

----------


## ksena28

ako Zakon predviđa "blage postupke" onda mislim da klomifenski postupak ulazi u tih 6 besplatnih. tako sam ja shvatila. a AIH je i dalje posebna priča. 
*
andream*, ma danas mi radio moj dr popodne, dakle sutra je ovaj koji ga mijenja popodne, briseve mogu onda odnijeti tek u petak i prošao voz!

----------


## ksena28

ali ajde cure *nek netko to pita doktore* tko ide gore uskoro, da ne bubamo ovako i _ne dižemo paniku ako nema potrebe_

----------


## RuzicaSB

A ja opet mislim da blaga stimulacija znaci do 20-ak ampula a ne 40, 50, 60.

----------


## marta26

evo ukratko, bila sam gore, i sve je ok, normalno se ide u postupke, nisam ni ja imala briseve, tek  od 2007 pa mi je rekao doc da ih napravim, al me nije zbog toga poteral u sljedeci mj kak sam mislila, tak da se ne sekirate zbog toga. kada sam ga pitala da li klomici ulaze, nije mi ni sam znao reci, tak da :/  moramo cekati, al ja mislim da jos ne, jer nisam morala nis potpisati kao onaj put kad sam dobivala gonale, klomici su tak jeftini da sumnjam da to ulazi, ali otompotom, cekati pa vidjeti. uglavnom postadoh klomifenka i sljedeci tj idem opet gore, opce nisam optimisticna, gledam curke i nijedna nije ostala t s klomicima a da joj muz ima los nalaz  :Sad:   vidjeti cemo, sorite na duzem postu

----------


## Bebel

[quote="ksena28"]ako Zakon predviđa "blage postupke" onda mislim da klomifenski postupak ulazi u tih 6 besplatnih. tako sam ja shvatila. a AIH je i dalje posebna priča. [quote]

Ja i dalje mislim da samo klomifeni ne ulaze. Kolika im je cijena na tržištu i koliko ig se potroši po postupku (ja nisam imala klomifenski postupak do sad)?
 Jedan Gonal je oko 200kn i prosjek je bio 30-ak komada po postupku što je začajan iznos.
Blaga stimulacija može biti kombinacija klomifena i Gonala pa ako idemo za tih par komada Gonala preko HZZO-a onda bi to bio jedan postupak manje.

Zamolit ću cure na drugim temam da pitaju svoje doktore.

----------


## Bebel

Da li je tko prije zakona išao u Klomifenski postupak? Što se plaćalo?

Kod FET-a sa plaćalo odmrzavanje i kateter + Choragon (2x) i Decapeptyl. Sve skupa oko 1.500 kn.

Možda sad uvode neke troškove (za kliniku) kod Klomifenskog postupka što bi trebao pokriti ili pacijent ili HZZO???!!!!
Ovo bubam jer nemam još jasnu sliku zašto doktori nemaju odgovor na upite. Inače, srezali su im financije za postupke. Toliko o ministru   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Biene

Nene2 za FET se može doći između 8 i 10 dc, za folikulometrije van VV ne znam.
Klomifen kao lijek nije skup i nije problem u njemu već kako Bebel kaže tko financira sam prirodni postupak, do sad je to išlo na teret klinike, a pošto su im srezali troškove pitanje je koliko će prirodnjaka biti u mogućnosti odraditi.
Marta 26 ipak se treba nadati,  i prirodnjaci su nekima donjeli sreću

----------


## Kadauna

Da vam najprije svima zazelim dobro jutro   :Smile:  

ali ja nesto sve glasnije razmisljam o tome sto ulazi u tih 6 postupaka, jer na kraju krajeva i sam postupak kosta (priprema, folikulometrije, punkcija, transfer) i sve to imate u stimuliranom, klomifenskom ali i potpuno prirodnom..... 

Posebno sad kad citam da su im kresali budzete, da su ili da ce izdvojiti cijelu MPO pricu iz bolnickog budzeta, ja se sve vise bojim  :? 


Ali mi je izuzetno drago citati da je krenulo, da ce krenuti s postupcima, makar oni bili FET ili klomifenski IVF-ovi.

----------


## marta26

evo, ja idem opet sljedeci tjedan, pa cu ga detaljno sve ispitati, mozda ce vise znati sad nakon 1.10.

----------


## romanica

Bok,cure,evo ja sam danas bila na prvim pikicama sa menopurom.Da li mi može netko reči koliko često dolazi do hiperstimulacije?Sad sam pročitala one upute na ampulama i moram priznati da me malo strah-help!

----------


## Biene

Romanica, ne vidim tvoju dijagnozu, no nema mjesta panici. HS najčećće pogađa žene sa PCOS, mislim da je kod  ostalih dijagnoza rijeđa. No ne moraš paničariti, pa pod nadzorom si dr.

----------


## romanica

> Romanica, ne vidim tvoju dijagnozu, no nema mjesta panici. HS najčećće pogađa žene sa PCOS, mislim da je kod  ostalih dijagnoza rijeđa. No ne moraš paničariti, pa pod nadzorom si dr.



Draga Biene znam da sam pod nadzorom dr.,ali ja sam pomalo hipohonder

----------


## Bebel

> ali ja nesto sve glasnije razmisljam o tome sto ulazi u tih 6 postupaka, jer na kraju krajeva i sam postupak kosta (priprema, folikulometrije, punkcija, transfer) i sve to imate u stimuliranom, klomifenskom ali i potpuno prirodnom....


To i mene brine. Obzirom da će biti sve više tzv. prirodnjaka, bilo samo klomifen ili on + koji Gonal, tko će pokriti sve te popratne troškove. Bojim se ili mi ili to ipak ulazi u onih 6 postupaka pa ide preko HZZO?!

----------


## frka

jao, nije me bilo 2 dana a na forumu milijun novih postova...

stigla M, od nedjelje sam u krevetu, mislila da cu svisnut ovaj put od bolova i slabosti, nisam spavala 2 dana  :Sad:  uglavnom, u utorak idem na VV na dogovor, MM forsa da idemo u ljubljanu nakon divnih nam dogadjaja u RH (vec je i kontaktirao dr. Resa), a i meni se ta opcija cini sve primamljivijom (mada mi je zao ko psu jer sam stvarno prezadovoljna dr.-om A) pa me zanima da li ce biti problema s uzimanjem nalaza na VV? vec sam trazila sestru prije, ali mi nije dala i rekla je da trazim dr-a na pregledu...

 :Kiss:   svima

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ja sam pitala sestre i dala mi ih je iako me upozorila da sam trebala pitati dr.A. Ne znam šta im ima biti krivo to su tvoji nalazi i ti imaš pravo uvida i fotokopiraj si ih šta sad nećeš vaditi sve ponovo za drugu kliniku

----------


## thaia28

*ksena*, ja sam izvadila briseve kod privatnika i naknadno donijela uputnicu za briseve na Zavod za javno zadravstvo (rok za dostavu uputnice je 48 sati) i nisam platila ništa (osim vađenje briseva kod privatnika). Ako misliš da se možeš tako dogovoriti s soc. ginekologom, zašto ne probati. sretno!   :Kiss:

----------


## ksena28

*thaia28*, bila kod priv. ginekologa prošli tjedan, sad mi se ne da ponovno plaćati. sačekat ću još koji dan, nije mi u glavu, a tko zna možda na kraju i meni upali kućna radinost   :Wink:  

sad čekam M, trebala bi svaki dan, pa ću onda ciljat da skupim sve nalaze do sljedećeg ciklusa   :Smile:

----------


## frka

> Ja sam pitala sestre i dala mi ih je iako me upozorila da sam trebala pitati dr.A. Ne znam šta im ima biti krivo to su tvoji nalazi i ti imaš pravo uvida i fotokopiraj si ih šta sad nećeš vaditi sve ponovo za drugu kliniku


hvala, mimi!

vidis, meni sestra ni pod razno nije htjela dati da fotokopiram :/  a tada sam mislila poslati nalaze u mb pa sto bude, bude... vidjet cu u utorak...

----------


## sretna35

> evo ukratko, bila sam gore, i sve je ok, normalno se ide u postupke, nisam ni ja imala briseve, tek  od 2007 pa mi je rekao doc da ih napravim, al me nije zbog toga poteral u sljedeci mj kak sam mislila, tak da se ne sekirate zbog toga. kada sam ga pitala da li klomici ulaze, nije mi ni sam znao reci, tak da :/  moramo cekati, al ja mislim da jos ne, jer nisam morala nis potpisati kao onaj put kad sam dobivala gonale, klomici su tak jeftini da sumnjam da to ulazi, ali otompotom, cekati pa vidjeti. uglavnom postadoh klomifenka i sljedeci tj idem opet gore, opce nisam optimisticna, gledam curke i nijedna nije ostala t s klomicima a da joj muz ima los nalaz   vidjeti cemo, sorite na duzem postu


*marta26* ja sam baš ostala trudna s klomifenima, a muž mi ima jezivo loš nalaz (opetovana oligoasthenoteratozoospremia - izuzetno nizak oplodni potencijal), prošla sam prije toga čak 5 stimulacija i to s brdo gonala i menopura, imala odlične embrije, ali trudna nikada prije

----------


## marta26

joj draga sretna, bas ti hvala, sada si me fakat razveselila, puse tebi i bebici, koju ces uskoro i grliti  :Kiss:

----------


## RuzicaSB

> joj draga sretna, bas ti hvala, sada si me fakat razveselila, puse tebi i bebici, koju ces uskoro i grliti


potpis  :Kiss:

----------


## Nina Z

> Bok,cure,evo ja sam danas bila na prvim pikicama sa menopurom.Da li mi može netko reči koliko često dolazi do hiperstimulacije?Sad sam pročitala one upute na ampulama i moram priznati da me malo strah-help!


Draga Romanica, ja sam potpuno zdrava završila sa jakom hiperstimulacijom i 24 dana provedena u bolnici... ali ako te to tješi hiperstimulacija jako pogoduje uspjehu IVF-a makar je naporna malo za tebe i tvoj organizam. Meni su se tada uhvatila oba vraćena embrija, ali sam jednog na žalost izgubila u 8. tj. S drugom bebicom je sve ok i evo nas trenutno u 24. tjednu... 
Možda ti mogu savjetovati da odmah počneš piti puno tekućine dnevno i da dosta mokriš i prati si tvrdoću stomaka, ako primjetiš da si jako napuhana i tvrda obavezno reci doktoru nek te pogleda (ali to ti se može desiti tek tamo oko ovulacije ili kao meni tek nakon embrio transfera)...
Ako te bilo šta zanima javi se na pp...

----------


## Kadauna

samo da vas obavijestim: bila danas na VV-u na vadjenju krvi i javila se doktoru A. 


Krenuli su s postupcima, onako kako su i najavili da ce krenuti u listopadu, no za sada koliko sam shvatila samo blagi protokoli, dakle klomifen i nesto gonala kako bi se ciljalo na one maks. 3 jajne stanice za oplodnju. 

Pitala sam ga da li prirodni/klomifenski postupci ulaze u onih 6 besplatnih, jos ne znaju. 


Stare pacijentice (one koje su imale gore karton otvoren prije donosenja zakona) ne moraju na psiholosko i pravno savjetovanje, novi pacijenti ce ipak morati proci i to. 

Danas je ipak bilo malo vise ljudi za razliku od prije 2 tjedna, ali opet puno, puno manje nego inace.

----------


## andream

To će upravo biti najveći problem kako meni reče dr A, to ciljano dobivanje 3 js. Takvi su protokoli bili vrlo rijetki na VV ako ih je uopće i bilo, dr mi ga je predložio napraviti da nam FET nije uspio (ali u smislu da iskoristimo bar još koji menopur prije moje 38-e godine). A na klomifene sam uvijek loše reagirala kad smo radili AIH jer je u mojem slučaju stanjivao endometrij pa sam morala piti pregršt estrofema.
Ne čini mi se da ide na dobro, na žalost...

----------


## Gabi

Baš sam došla napisati da su krenuli s postupcima, ali Kadauna je bila brža.

Mi odgađamo odlazak gore u ovom ciklusu jer dr. A nema onaj tjedan od 12. do 19.10. (ako sam dobro zapamtila, nemojte me držati za riječ), a baš bi mi onda bila O.

Sretno svima koji kreću u akciju,   :Love:  .

----------


## BHany

Gabi, Kadauna...jel se mi to onda vidimo u 11.?

----------


## Kadauna

> Gabi, Kadauna...jel se mi to onda vidimo u 11.?


ne iskljucujem mogucnost da cu doci i svratiti bar na kavicu, no obzirom da ja imam termin u Mb u 03/2010, mislim da necu ici u nikakve postupke u HR prije Mb, jedino i eventualno jedan cisto prirodni. Kad dobijem sve nalaze, javit cu se doktoru, ali cisto sumnjam. 

Polako skupljamo nalaze potrebne za Mb, dok to skupimo bit ce konac listopada ili pocetak studenog, zatim saljemo sve u Mb, pa konzultacije, pa Bozic i Nova Godina, pa vec 2010 i ja se nadam vrijeme za pocetak stimulacije   :Grin:

----------


## marta26

*gabi*, to ti je on rekao da ga nema?? ne bi me valjda narucio da dodjem ako ga nema?? a sad ce me valjda prebaciti u 11 mj. danas sam zvala da mi je preksutra 3 dc, sestra je pitala kod kojeg dr i rekla sam A, pa nije nista spominjala da ga nema :? opet dodatni štres!

----------


## amyx

Zakaj ga sad opet nema ? kam ide ? Ja bi baš taj tjedan trebala gore s nalazima da dogovorimo konačno i taj FET

----------


## Mali Mimi

Izgleda da je jedino meni rekao da bi išli na stimulirani sljedeći ciklus, ja sam u utorak gore moram vaditi krv, a zašto se to vadi jel netko zna?

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Zakaj ga sad opet nema ? kam ide ? Ja bi baš taj tjedan trebala gore s nalazima da dogovorimo konačno i taj FET


Još si zaboravila pitati i s kim  ide?  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  zezam se, ne bi ni meni baš odgovaralo da ode već me dvaput tako zafrknuo prije ljeta sa seminarima i ostalim

----------


## amyx

> amyx prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Zakaj ga sad opet nema ? kam ide ? Ja bi baš taj tjedan trebala gore s nalazima da dogovorimo konačno i taj FET
> 
> 
> Još si zaboravila pitati i s kim  ide?   zezam se, ne bi ni meni baš odgovaralo da ode već me dvaput tako zafrknuo prije ljeta sa seminarima i ostalim


Pa nadam se sam ili sa ženicom   :Grin:

----------


## Miki76

Ja sam se danas čula telefonski s dr.A.  i osobno me naručio da mu dođem 13.10.
Dakle, tu je...barem taj dan!

----------


## Gabi

> Gabi, Kadauna...jel se mi to onda vidimo u 11.?


Mislim da DA,   :Love:  .

S dr. sam se čula telefonski i rekao je da ga nema do 19.10. (rekao je i od kada...mislim da je u pitanju 12.10. ... ali je moguće da sam i krivo čula   :Embarassed:  ... provjerite za svaki slučaj). Više sam se koncentrirala na to kad se trebam javiti i koje pretrage obaviti   :Wink:  .

----------


## taya

dr A. je odsutan tjedan dana u 10.mjesecu jer ide na seminar,nažalost ne znam koji je to tjedan   :Embarassed:

----------


## amyx

ja ću se majke mi upucat. To je taj tjedan od 12 do 19.10.

----------


## duga30

Kao prvo, pozdrav svima! Ja sam išla na klomifenski postupak u 3.mj. Klomifen sam dobila od svog dr.gin. na recept. Platila sam štopericu, a postupak punkcije nisam platila jer imam dopunsko. Do transfera nisam stigla. Što se tiče HS to ovisi od žene do žene. Sa 30 Menopura sam dobila samo 5 js, a netko dobije HS. Na Klomifenu netko zatrudni, a ja sam imala prazne js. Svaka od nas je različita.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Baš sam s mužem razgovarala on me odgovara od tog stimuliranog postupka jer nas sve to skupa dosta košta (odlasci u ZG a ni stimulacija nije bezopasna) a budući da su nam male šanse da uspijemo s te 3 js.on kaže da čekamo Maribor za koji još uvijek ne znam kad mi je termin.
Baš sam nekako pokisla ni sama ne znam šta bi  :Sad:

----------


## bublica3

*Cure koje idete sada na postupke u bolnice po novome, zanima me kako izgleda psihološko i pravno savjetovanje i dobivanje potvrde?!?!?*

----------


## duga30

*Mali Mimi* ako misliš da nećeš čekati Maribor dugo onda se strpi i nemoj ići u stimulirani. Ali niti klomifenski nije baš bezazlen, doduše ne znam da li o njemu razmišljaš. Klomifen dosta stanjuje endometrij i djeluje na rad jajnika, što se meni i dogodilo i još su mi stanice bile prazne (vjerovatno je bilo prekasno za punkciju), a stvorila se i cista nakon toga i ciklus mi se poremetio. NO, ponavljam, svaka je žena drugačija od druge!

----------


## Bebel

> *Mali Mimi* ako misliš da nećeš čekati Maribor dugo onda se strpi i nemoj ići u stimulirani. Ali niti klomifenski nije baš bezazlen, doduše ne znam da li o njemu razmišljaš. Klomifen dosta stanjuje endometrij i djeluje na rad jajnika, što se meni i dogodilo i još su mi stanice bile prazne (vjerovatno je bilo prekasno za punkciju), a stvorila se i cista nakon toga i ciklus mi se poremetio. NO, ponavljam, svaka je žena drugačija od druge!


Potpisujem. Odmori organizam do MB, ako nećeš dugo čekati. Sretno   :Love:

----------


## bublica3

Cure koliko je potrebno da se organizam odmori prije prave stimulacije? 

Ako se ide s laganom hormonskom stimulacijom npr. FEMAROM i malo Menopura?

----------


## Mali Mimi

> *Mali Mimi* ako misliš da nećeš čekati Maribor dugo onda se strpi i nemoj ići u stimulirani. Ali niti klomifenski nije baš bezazlen, doduše ne znam da li o njemu razmišljaš. Klomifen dosta stanjuje endometrij i djeluje na rad jajnika, što se meni i dogodilo i još su mi stanice bile prazne (vjerovatno je bilo prekasno za punkciju), a stvorila se i cista nakon toga i ciklus mi se poremetio. NO, ponavljam, svaka je žena drugačija od druge!


Štos je u tome da neznam kad mi je termin ali poslala sam papire krajem 7 mj. pa ako se čeka oko godinu dana znači mogu se nadati tek na ljeto.
A što se tiče stimulacije dr je mene mislio na pravu stimulaciju staviti sa menopurima ili gonalima, na klomifenima sam bila jedno 7 mj pretprošle godine što mi je razbuktalo endometriozu isto mi je narasla cista na jajniku koju sam maknula operacijom ovo ljeto, no već mi se stvorila druga malo manja, ali opet me strah da će narasti do Maribora pa ću nanovo morati na operaciju.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Bebel
fora ti je avatar

----------


## Bebel

*Mali Mimi*,
u jednom od mojih postupaka upoznala sa curu koja je nakon operacije endometrioze krenula u stimulirani i bio je BINGO.
Znam da čekanje ubija, ali pokušaj razgovarati sa doktorom na VV, i obrazloži mu situaciju. Jedno stručno mišljenje je dobrodošlo u situaciji kad čekaš MB za iduće ljeto.
 :Kiss:

----------


## TOMISLAVA

Evo  ja  bila  jučer  na  VV  na  pregledu  3  dc  kao  što  mi  je  dr.  rekao  još  proljetos  da  dođem  sa  nalazima  krvi  i  spermiogramom.
Bilo  je  gužve  ali  ja  nisam  dugo  čekala  oko  sat  vremena. 
Sestra  mi  je  izmjerila  tlak, pitala  za  težinu  i  visinu,  i  mjerila  opseg  struka  i  bokova   8) 
Taman  kad  sam  mislila  da  ćemo  se  pomaknut  sa  mrtve  točke  ono  opet  treba  nove  nalaze. Svježe  CB  i  papu, MM  ponovno  na  spermiogram, ja  ponovno  vadit  krv  i  prolaktin  (bio  je  povišen ).......
pa  opet  doć  sa  svim  tim  3  dc  na  pregled.
A  to  će  bit  tamo  iza  nove  godine  jer  se  kod  mene  samo  na  papu  čeka  2  mjeseca    :Mad:  
Sad  sam  razočarana  jer  sam  mislila  da  će  to  brže  ić   :?

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Evo  ja  bila  jučer  na  VV  na  pregledu  3  dc  kao  što  mi  je  dr.  rekao  još  proljetos  da  dođem  sa  nalazima  krvi  i  spermiogramom.
> Bilo  je  gužve  ali  ja  nisam  dugo  čekala  oko  sat  vremena. 
> Sestra  mi  je  izmjerila  tlak, pitala  za  težinu  i  visinu,  i  mjerila  opseg  struka  i  bokova   8) 
> Taman  kad  sam  mislila  da  ćemo  se  pomaknut  sa  mrtve  točke  ono  opet  treba  nove  nalaze. Svježe  CB  i  papu, MM  ponovno  na  spermiogram, ja  ponovno  vadit  krv  i  prolaktin  (bio  je  povišen ).......
> pa  opet  doć  sa  svim  tim  3  dc  na  pregled.
> A  to  će  bit  tamo  iza  nove  godine  jer  se  kod  mene  samo  na  papu  čeka  2  mjeseca    
> Sad  sam  razočarana  jer  sam  mislila  da  će  to  brže  ić   :?


ajme ...stvarno ga  razvuku  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## romanica

Sad sam negdje pročitala da za trudnoću TSH treba biti 2,a moj je 4,7 i kaj je najvažnije nitko to nije gledao,a sad se pikam.Da li netko zna nešto o tome

----------


## nina1

> Sad sam negdje pročitala da za trudnoću TSH treba biti 2,a moj je 4,7 i kaj je najvažnije nitko to nije gledao,a sad se pikam.Da li netko zna nešto o tome


ja ti imam hipotireozu i moja spec. nuk. medicine mi ga održava između 1-2 , ovisi o labaratoriju ali 4,7 ti već malo već povišena vrijednost

----------


## RuzicaSB

> Evo  ja  bila  jučer  na  VV  na  pregledu  3  dc  kao  što  mi  je  dr.  rekao  još  proljetos  da  dođem  sa  nalazima  krvi  i  spermiogramom.
> Bilo  je  gužve  ali  ja  nisam  dugo  čekala  oko  sat  vremena. 
> Sestra  mi  je  izmjerila  tlak, pitala  za  težinu  i  visinu,  i  mjerila  opseg  struka  i  bokova   8) 
> Taman  kad  sam  mislila  da  ćemo  se  pomaknut  sa  mrtve  točke  ono  opet  treba  nove  nalaze. Svježe  CB  i  papu, MM  ponovno  na  spermiogram, ja  ponovno  vadit  krv  i  prolaktin  (bio  je  povišen ).......
> pa  opet  doć  sa  svim  tim  3  dc  na  pregled.
> A  to  će  bit  tamo  iza  nove  godine  jer  se  kod  mene  samo  na  papu  čeka  2  mjeseca    
> Sad  sam  razočarana  jer  sam  mislila  da  će  to  brže  ić   :?


Pokusaj privatno izvaditi barem Papu pa da stignes slijedeci ciklus upasti u postupak.

----------


## TOMISLAVA

Misliš  da  će  mi  biti  gotov  za  mjesec  dana  ????
Šta  mi  vrijedi  kad  moramo  opet  čekat  spermiogram   :/

----------


## jo1974

> Misliš  da  će  mi  biti  gotov  za  mjesec  dana  ????
> Šta  mi  vrijedi  kad  moramo  opet  čekat  spermiogram   :/


tomislava meni kad treba hitno papu za napraviti ja fino odem na citologiju u labu i zamolim glavnu koja radi na pape da mi to naprave u roku jer im kažem za čega mi treba i nikad nisam fulala i uvijek su mi izašli u susret probaj i ti nije zgorega probati ,usput da te pitam od kud si,jer ja sam iz broda i kod nas se isto dugo čeka za papu,ja sam svoju papu dobila zadnji puta za tri dana i sa svim nalazima sam se pojavila kod dr.l i krečem sa mrtve točke ,pozz  :Saint:

----------


## mare41

tomislava, privatno PAPA se čeka redovnim putem do 7 dana, vjerojatno se i to može zamoliti brže, a naravno da se može otići u cito lab i zamoliti da požure, a ne kužim zašto čekate spermiogram? zar se naručuje? za petrovu znam da nema čekanja

----------


## Bebel

> Misliš  da  će  mi  biti  gotov  za  mjesec  dana  ????
> Šta  mi  vrijedi  kad  moramo  opet  čekat  spermiogram   :/


Malaz može biti gotov u roku 7-10 dana. 
Zašto TM ponovno radi sperimogram, ako ima jedan sa VV-a?

----------


## Bebel

Malaz = Nalaz  :/

----------


## Bebel

> Sad sam negdje pročitala da za trudnoću TSH treba biti 2,a moj je 4,7 i kaj je najvažnije nitko to nije gledao,a sad se pikam.Da li netko zna nešto o tome


*romanica*, više o TSH imaš na temi TSH

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=28026

----------


## tinky tonky

Curke jesam ja jedina tako lakovjerna da vjerujem da se stvarno povećao broj stimuliranih postupaka gonalom i menopurom na 6, bez klomifenskih i ostalih? :/ 

NN 27/09 od 2.3.2009. Odluka o utvrđivanju Osnovne liste lijekova Hrvatskog zavoda za zdravstveno osiguranje na 34 stranici su na 6 i 7 mjestu navedeni Menopur i Gonal koji su označeni brojem 42 i na dnu stranice stoji napomena: 42 Tri pokušaja liječenja neplodnosti kod žene u dobi < 38 godina, u postupku potpomognute humane reprodukcije.

NN 91/09 od 27.72009.  Odluka o izmjenama i dopunama Odluke o utvrđivanju Osnovne liste lijekova Hrvatskog zavoda za zdravstveno osiguranje
 Čl. 1 stavak 3 
-smjernica upisana pod oznakom „42“ mijenja se i glasi: 42 Do ukupno šest pokušaja stimulacije, u postupku potpomognute humane reprodukcije

 :?  :?  :?

----------


## bony

pozdrav drage moje suborke   :Kiss:   :Kiss:  
nisam dugo sudjelovala na forumu pa evo da vam ovim putem zaželim puunoo uspijeha u ovim teškim uvijetima  :Mad:  
Zanima me da li je netko ovih dana išao na vv da si kopira nalaze(npr.za Maribor) i da li daju nalaze ili možda ima kakvih problema oko toga.  :Kiss:   svima

----------


## RuzicaSB

> TOMISLAVA prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Misliš  da  će  mi  biti  gotov  za  mjesec  dana  ????
> Šta  mi  vrijedi  kad  moramo  opet  čekat  spermiogram   :/
> 
> 
> tomislava meni kad treba hitno papu za napraviti ja fino odem na citologiju u labu i zamolim glavnu koja radi na pape da mi to naprave u roku jer im kažem za čega mi treba i nikad nisam fulala i uvijek su mi izašli u susret probaj i ti nije zgorega probati ,usput da te pitam od kud si,jer ja sam iz broda i kod nas se isto dugo čeka za papu,ja sam svoju papu dobila zadnji puta za tri dana i sa svim nalazima sam se pojavila kod dr.l i krečem sa mrtve točke ,pozz


Tako i ja nazovem nasu doktoricu na citologiji i nalaz bude gotov odmah, tako do sada svaki put ( na cemu sam joj neizmjerno zahvalna).Vjerujem da ti ne bi pravili probleme oko novog spermiograma ako vec imas jedan od njih.Probaj nemas sto izgubiti.A mislim da Papa nije preskup nalaz i kad ides privatno ako vec ne uspijes dogovoriti sa citolozima u svojoj bolnici.

----------


## ksena28

*tinky tonky* fora je u tome da ni naši doktori još ne znaju ... i klomići i gonali/menopuri/etc su stimulacije...

----------


## Miki76

> pozdrav drage moje suborke    
> nisam dugo sudjelovala na forumu pa evo da vam ovim putem zaželim puunoo uspijeha u ovim teškim uvijetima  
> Zanima me da li je netko ovih dana išao na vv da si kopira nalaze(npr.za Maribor) i da li daju nalaze ili možda ima kakvih problema oko toga.   svima



bony,

Meni nisu htjeli dati nalaze za van (navodno ne smiju), ali su mi ih na kraju sestre iskopirale u bolnici.
Nije išlo skroz glatko, malo sam morala moljakati i njih i dr., ali se isplatilo.

A mislim da sam pročitala u prethodnim porukama da su neke cure svoje nalaze uspjele dobiti i za van.

Dakle, samo budi uporna ako te prvo odbiju. 
Sretno!

----------


## TOMISLAVA

MM  je  radio  spermiogram  u  petom  mjesecu  i  androlog  mu  je  napisao  na  nalaz  "kontrola  za  2  mjeseca"  valjda  zato  mora. Zvala  sam  da  ga  naručim  kod  Peroša  al  su  mi  rekli  da  tek  poslje  17.10. naručuje  za  11  mjesec.
Kažem Vam  ja  da  do  nove  godine  ništa    :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Lamona

TOMISLAVA i mom mužu je napisao kontrola za 4 mjeseca, ako će operirati variccocelu, on ju je operirao i rekao je L. da ne treba ići dalje jer da će nas to samo odugovlačiti. Nakon toga nas je naručio za 2 mjeseca i rekao neka napravi novi spermiogram bilo gdje jer se kod njih dugo čeka pa smo mi napravili u Petrovoj i priznao je to. Probaj pitati doktora jel da ide ili ne. Mi nismo išli, jer je L. rekao da nema potrebe. Trebali smo sad u postupak, ali nažalost on je morao na put tako da idemo tek u 1 mjesecu. Nema smisla da gubite vrijeme s andrologom i da toliko čekate. Sretno

----------


## bony

hvala Miki,i mislila sam si da bi sada i oko toga moglo biti problema.

----------


## romanica

Evo ja sam danas 5 dan na injekcijama i imam strašan pritisak u glavi,da li je to od menopura ili?,ima li tko da može pomoći

----------


## romanica

> Evo ja sam danas 5 dan na injekcijama i imam strašan pritisak u glavi,da li je to od menopura ili?,ima li tko da može pomoći




još vas molim ako netko zna broj od dr.L

----------


## ksena28

sutra ujutro idem gore na dogovor! ide tko?

----------


## Mali Mimi

Evo idem ja

----------


## frka

i ja  :Smile:   samo ne znam koliko rano moram doci jer moram vaditi krv (KKS, itd.). kak cemo se skuzit?  :Smile:

----------


## Biene

Tko ima službenu i provjerenu info kada nema dr.A?

----------


## marcelina

Zapisana sam u srijedu za konz. kod dr. A. Moram biti na poslu do 9:30. Zadnji put sam bila na VV prije ljeta i nemam osjecaj kakva je sad situacija gore...Nazvala sam sestru na odjelu i pitala ima li sanse da budem gotova do 9:00 ako dodjem rano ujutro. No, sestra je rekla da lista vec postoji i da mi ne moze nista garantirati.  Kakva su vasa iskustva?
Ima li puno folikulometrija?

----------


## ketty28

pa u pon ti je bilo poprilicno guzva, dodji na sto ranije, ja sam kod dr l i on je tamo jako rano a za a neznam

----------


## Šiškica

Danas sam zvala da se naručim za petak ili subotu .. danas mi je 3 dc. i otkantale me sestre  :?  :? Sve je puno nema više mjesta  :?  :?  i nek se javim dr.-u
 :?  :?  :? 
Dr. A. je rekao da dođem 8.dc na dogovor za IVF..  i što ću sad  :?  :?  :?  :?
  tako mi je neugodno ga gnjaviti na tel. ili mobitel!!!
al morat ću..  :/

----------


## taya

> Danas sam zvala da se naručim za petak ili subotu .. danas mi je 3 dc. i otkantale me sestre  :?  :? Sve je puno nema više mjesta  :?  :?  i nek se javim dr.-u
>  :?  :?  :? 
> Dr. A. je rekao da dođem 8.dc na dogovor za IVF..  i što ću sad  :?  :?  :?  :?
>   tako mi je neugodno ga gnjaviti na tel. ili mobitel!!!
> al morat ću..  :/


samo ti njega nazovi, bez   :Embarassed:

----------


## Kadauna

> Danas sam zvala da se naručim za petak ili subotu .. danas mi je 3 dc. i otkantale me sestre  :?  :? Sve je puno nema više mjesta  :?  :?  i nek se javim dr.-u
>  :?  :?  :? 
> Dr. A. je rekao da dođem 8.dc na dogovor za IVF..  i što ću sad  :?  :?  :?  :?
>   tako mi je neugodno ga gnjaviti na tel. ili mobitel!!!
> al morat ću..  :/


ajde daj ga nazovi da vidimo sto se dogadja, meni to uopce nije jasno. Znam, cujem da su dobili restrikcije SVI pa tako i VV, ali ovo!? mi je cudno, nevjerojatno :?  :? 

CURE, OPROSTITE ALI MORAM: KRENULA JE HAJKA I CRKVENA NA NAS KOJE IDEMO NA MPO
-->  USTAVNI SUD (KOJEM SMO SE SVE NADALE) JE POSLAO UPIT NA KBC ZAGREB A ONI SU ISTI PROSLIJEDILI PETROVOJ O TOME "KAD POCINJE ZIVOT"  I TO ZBOG PROVJERE USTAVNOSTI NOVOG ZAKONA !?   TE DA JE LIJECNICKO POVJERENSTVO ODGOVORILO JEDNOGLASNO "OD ZACECA"!  

DRAGE MOJE, SAD I USTAVNI SUD IMA CRNO NA BIJELO MISLJENJE LIJECNIKA IZ PETROVE DA SMO INDIREKTNO UBOJICE!  

EVO I CLANAK: 

http://www.jutarnji.hr/vijesti/clana...0,5,,178668.jl

----------


## marcelina

> pa u pon ti je bilo poprilicno guzva, dodji na sto ranije, ja sam kod dr l i on je tamo jako rano a za a neznam


A jesu li kao i prije punkcije od 10 do 12? Jesu li uopce poceli
raditi postupke sa stimulacijama ili se do daljnjega rade samo klomifenski i transferi?

----------


## ketty28

> ketty28 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> pa u pon ti je bilo poprilicno guzva, dodji na sto ranije, ja sam kod dr l i on je tamo jako rano a za a neznam
> 
> 
> A jesu li kao i prije punkcije od 10 do 12? Jesu li uopce poceli
> raditi postupke sa stimulacijama ili se do daljnjega rade samo klomifenski i transferi?


poceli su raditi postupke sa gonalima, a pocele su i punkcije, ja sam tamo skoro svaki dan ali rano ujutro pa neznam jel pocinju isto kao i prije

----------


## marcelina

[/quote]
poceli su raditi postupke sa gonalima, a pocele su i punkcije, ja sam tamo skoro svaki dan ali rano ujutro pa neznam jel pocinju isto kao i prije[/quote]

Fala puno za info!

----------


## nina09

Konačno sam naručena za 22.10.na pregled(nadam se i dogovor za postupak) i krvne pretrage. 
Jel nekome jasno čemu sad sve te krvne pretrage,a nikad prije to nisam vadila,a vidim da večina  to ima sad za obaviti?

----------


## nina09

Konačno sam naručena za dva tjedna na pregled(nadam se i dogovor za postupak) i krvne pretrage. 
Jel nekome jasno čemu sad sve te krvne pretrage,a nikad prije to nisam vadila,a vidim da večina  to ima sad za obaviti?

----------


## sretna35

[quote="Kadauna"  

DRAGE MOJE, SAD I USTAVNI SUD IMA CRNO NA BIJELO MISLJENJE LIJECNIKA IZ PETROVE DA SMO INDIREKTNO UBOJICE!  

[/quote]

podsjeća me na srednji vijek i na lov na vještice   :Sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :shock:

----------


## ksena28

pitala ja dr A što misli o tom "početku života, petrovoj, članku u jutarnjem". kaže da nije sporno da život počinje spajanjem oocita i muške sjemene stanice. eto!

nadalje, bila, vidjela doktora... nemam nikakve nove nalaze, sad ću ih početi vaditi, a ići ćemo u blago stimulirani u 11 mj. sa nešto gonala i klomifena. 

ograničenja na tri jajne stanice će se pridržavati, dakle moje šanse sa OAT su mizerne... kad se sjetim da se meni od 12 njih oplodilo tek 2 dođe mi da plačem, ali eto!

kako bi rekle neke forumašice, _bit ću ironična_  :D  :D  :D postupci su počeli  :/

----------


## Kadauna

> marcelina prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  ketty28 prvotno napisa
> ...


Kao sto je i Ksena napisala, rade se "blage stimulacije" s nesto gonala i klomifenom kako bi se ciljalo na tri jajne stanice. 

Voljela bih da se netko javi, ALI GORE NEMA ZAMRZAVANJA JAJNIH STANICA, correct me if I am wrong. 

Da, poceli su s postupcima "blago stimuliranim", da ali je VELIKA navala na FET, sto je dobro i vjerojatno i te zene vidimo.  Nisam sigurna koliko je gore vec punkcija obzirom da su tek poceli radom prije koji dan. Voljela bih da se bar jedna cura javi s VV-a koja je vec imala punkciju.

----------


## ksena28

bilo je danas punkcija... stidljivi broj, ali ima ih!

ne zamrzavaju jajne stanice

----------


## marcelina

[quote="ksena28"]pitala ja dr A što misli o tom "početku života, petrovoj, članku u jutarnjem". kaže da nije sporno da život počinje spajanjem oocita i muške sjemene stanice. eto!

meni osobno nije problem sta tko misli. Svatko ima pravo na svoje misljenje i to postujem. Meni osobno je problem kada me se prisiljava da zivim prema svjetonazorima i idejama koje zastupa jedna strana (u nasem slucaju to je katolicka crkva), a ja sam liberal i ateista. Sto da radim? Da se odselim negdje jer drugacije mislim? Ne vidim drugog rjesenja... :?

----------


## Gabi

> meni osobno nije problem sta tko misli. Svatko ima pravo na svoje misljenje i to postujem. Meni osobno je problem kada me se prisiljava da zivim prema svjetonazorima i idejama koje zastupa jedna strana (u nasem slucaju to je katolicka crkva), a ja sam liberal i ateista. Sto da radim? Da se odselim negdje jer drugacije mislim? Ne vidim drugog rjesenja... :?


X
... uzela si mi riječi iz usta   :Smile:  . Žalosno je to da se zakonom zabranjuje mogućnost izbora liječenja i primjena najnaprednijih metoda u liječenju neplodnosti. 

Kupite Novi list...Aenea, Tonili, Andream   :Kiss: .

----------


## linalena

Ja danas prvi puta stala u red pred sobom 411 da se naručim - dobila termin u 11om, 8 dan mog ciklusa, kod dr L

Imala sam oči u suzama jer sam samo časkom prije saznala da je naša dijagnoza iz onoga u potpisu otišla na azoospermiju s 0 spremija

Gužva je bila ali koliko sam čula da su inače još bile puno veće, ja čekala jedno 10min i sestra je prepredivna, ja došla prvi puta i sva zbunjena ne znam kaj trebam, sva sam se na izlasku zamotala u onaj plavi zastor

----------


## AuroraBlu

A što je s informacijom da se klomifen povlači s tržišta??? Neke cure su potvrdile da ga zaista nema za kupiti.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ja sam također bila gore, isto sam dobila klomifene i 10 gonala izgleda da svi imamo istu stimulaciju sada.
A ovo što kaže dr A. da život počinje trenutkom začeća, mislim to je gradivo biologije iz 5 razreda ali je opet daleko od tvrdnje da se zamrzavaju djeca i da jedna oplođena stanica ima veća prava od živuće žene.
Kad gledamo i svaka jajna stanica i spermij predstavljaju  potencijalni život samo isto kao i embrij mora proći još dosta peripetija da iz njega nastane čovijek odnosno dijete.
Hoću reći mislim da dr. A nije ništa loše mislio svojim iskazom možda je samo prešutio ostatak

----------


## bony

> .. kad se sjetim da se meni od 12 njih oplodilo tek 2 dođe mi da plačem, ali eto!
> /


i meni su se oplodile 2 (od 13)ali zato što su radili ivf a za ovu vrstu muške dijagnoze se mora raditi isključivo i samo icsi.Sada ce morat raditi icsi pa budi optimističca molim te   :Grin:  
 da smo imali i 30j.s s  oligoastheno + ivf=katastrofa
                             3j.s s oligoastheno +icsi=   :Saint:

----------


## andream

Ja nekako pozitivno razmišljam da će se sada možda češće i raditi ICSI, baš da se šanse za oplodnju još više povećaju... jer bit će katastrofa budu li radili IVF s tri jajne stanice, čekajući da se vidi što će se dogoditi. Po meni bi zapravo jedino ICSI u ovakvim uvjetima i imao smisla.

----------


## sretna35

joj cure želim vam svu sreću ovog Svijeta

u ovakvim uvjetima ada sreća vam je najpotrebnija i 

da ICSI je jedina opcija

 :Love:

----------


## ksena28

> nije ništa loše mislio svojim iskazom možda je samo prešutio ostatak


o bože mimi, pa naravno, tko je uopće mislio suprotno  :shock:

----------


## ksena28

mislim da nije ukinuto ograničenje od 120 ivf/icsi godišnje tako da...

----------


## ketty28

ja sam na klomifenima, jer nesmijem startat sa gonalima(30 js, hs-16 oplodjenih 1 savrsen)pa cemo vidjet

----------


## loki

Pozdrav
Od svega oko nas totalno sam smotana tako da sam zaboravila kada trebam ići na folikulometriju, trenutno sam na Klomifenu od 3-7 dana ciklusa, zaboravila sam kada trebam doći taj 7 dan ili idući znaći dan iza zadnjeg Klomifen?
Kako ste Vi naručene, baš sam smotana  :Embarassed:

----------


## linalena

ajoj a koja je razlika između IVF i ISCI - ja sam potpuna početnica

mi od danas imamo azoospermiju u dijagnozi

----------


## ketty28

> Pozdrav
> Od svega oko nas totalno sam smotana tako da sam zaboravila kada trebam ići na folikulometriju, trenutno sam na Klomifenu od 3-7 dana ciklusa, zaboravila sam kada trebam doći taj 7 dan ili idući znaći dan iza zadnjeg Klomifen?
> Kako ste Vi naručene, baš sam smotana


nazovi dr, shvatit ce tvoju zbunjenost  :Embarassed:

----------


## Šiškica

Danas sam dobila dr. A od prve..  pravi je anđeo..   :Saint:  
nema ga neke dane pa me stvarno ne može naručiti za ovaj petak, nego tek idući tjedan..

a ja sam po običaju zaboravila, istog trena,  koji dan moram doći 15. ili 16. 10. ..   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

_da mi je profesor u školi imala bi čistu jedinicu iz njegovog predmeta... uvjek zaboravim što čovjek kaže.._

Budem sestre nazvala idući tjedan..  :Embarassed:

----------


## Šiškica

> loki prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Pozdrav
> Od svega oko nas totalno sam smotana tako da sam zaboravila kada trebam ići na folikulometriju, trenutno sam na Klomifenu od 3-7 dana ciklusa, zaboravila sam kada trebam doći taj 7 dan ili idući znaći dan iza zadnjeg Klomifen?
> Kako ste Vi naručene, baš sam smotana 
> 
> 
> nazovi dr, shvatit ce tvoju zbunjenost


o tom pričam...  Čovjek govori a ja zaboravljam!!!!!!!!

Vidim da ne djeluje samo na mene tako ..   :Laughing:   ima vas još   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## andream

Da, i na mene je tako djelovao...   :Embarassed:  
Dobro da sam zapamtila kad mi je objavio da sam trudna...   :Laughing:

----------


## andream

> ajoj a koja je razlika između IVF i ISCI - ja sam potpuna početnica


najjednostavnije rečeno - IVF je kad se puste plivači da sami plešu i zavode, a ICSI kad biolog odabere kojeg će kavalira "ugurati" u jajnu stanicu...

----------


## crvenkapica77

> ajoj a koja je razlika između IVF i ISCI - ja sam potpuna početnica
> 			
> 		
> 
> najjednostavnije rečeno - IVF je kad se puste plivači da sami plešu i zavode, a ICSI kad biolog odabere kojeg će kavalira "ugurati" u jajnu stanicu...


lijepo receno :D  :D

----------


## amyx

Ja danas zvala da se naručim kod dr s nalazima, sestra kaže da naručuju tek za 11 mj, a ja sam joj rekla da sam bila u 9 mj i da mi je dr rekao kad napravim nalaze da dođem. tako da me je ubacila 16.10.  Htjela sam 20 ili 21 ali dr A nije gore jer je kaže sestra na nekom ispitu. Mislim da će sad postati i službeno specijalist za MPO   :Grin:  

Samo se nadam da će mi nalaz briseva i pape bit ok da ne moram otkazivati jedva dogovoren termin

----------


## ksena28

da, sestre su nemilosrdne s tim naručivanjem... meni reko da se u sljedećem ciklusu javim 21 dc  :/ bumo vidli kako će to sestre odradit  :?

----------


## pepy26

Bok cure! 
Evo i ja vam se pridružujem u borbi za naše male anđele...    :Heart:   :Heart:   :Saint:   i neka nas nikakvi zakoni ne zaustave u tome!!!  
Krečem u postupak sljedeći mjesec  :D  i početnica sam   :Embarassed:  
 :Kiss:   svima!!

----------


## pirica

je li sigurno da dr.A nije gore 21.10., godišnjica nam et-a pa smo se tili doć pokazat

----------


## Bebel

*amyx* sretno   :Love:

----------


## amyx

> je li sigurno da dr.A nije gore 21.10., godišnjica nam et-a pa smo se tili doć pokazat


Pa mislim da je poprilično sigurno jer sam se ja htjrla naručiti za 20 ili 21 i sestra mi je rekla da dr A nema te dane...

----------


## amyx

> *amyx* sretno


  :Kiss:

----------


## linalena

Je nama dr A, htjeli me naručiti 20og ali radi samo 1 doktor pa je gužva tak da sam gore u 11

----------


## vikki

Cure, koji je ono broj za sestru dr. L.? 2353-893 ili  :?

----------


## mazica79

Bok cure,
nova sam na VV i trebala bi mi mala pomoć. Bila sam u 6.mj. kod dr.A i piše mi da 3-5 dana ciklusa donesem uputnicu za pregled i sve one hormone i inzulin na tašte pa me zanima je li se trebam ja naručivati kod sestre za pregled ili da prvo napravim sve hormone pa se onda naručim. Također je li mi može netko reći di se radi ti hormoni kao i  spermiogram za MM?

----------


## mimimuc

*mazica79*

1.DC nazovi sestre da se naručiš 3-5.DC
krv vadiš gore u labu taj dan kada dođeš na pregled.
javi se sestrama pa će te one upisati i onda će te prozvati u lab.

za spermiogram pitaj na šalteru . jel on nije bio kod androloga?????

----------


## sretna35

> Da, i na mene je tako djelovao...   
> Dobro da sam zapamtila kad mi je objavio da sam trudna...


a imaš i dokaz u vidu vlastitog trbuha   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## sretna35

> Cure, koji je ono broj za sestru dr. L.? 2353-893 ili  :?


ne znam da sestre imaju zaseban broj od onog 23 53 907, a u ordinaciji dr. Lučingera je 23 53 914 (obično se javljao rano ujutro i kasnije popodne iza 14) s njim je najsigurnije provjeriti kada je najbolje doći

----------

